# Кто не сделал операцию, откликнитесь!



## Kaprikon (16 Дек 2016)

Очень много описано,  как ведут и чувствую себя "болеющие" после операции,  через год,  три, как повезёт. Состояния примерно похожи, за редким исключением. А как в основном себя чувствует те, что операцию не сделал. И как добивались хорошего или плохого состояния?


----------



## Evpatiy (16 Дек 2016)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Очень много описано,  как ведут и чувствую себя "болеющие" после операции,  через год,  три, как повезёт. Состояния примерно похожи, за редким исключением. А как в основном себя чувствует те, что операцию не сделал. И как добивались хорошего или плохого состояния?


От обострения к обострению в основном.Много противовоспалительных ,много лфк.Стараясь не простужаться и не перегружать.Как раньше и как у "нормальных "людей уже не будет :с операцией или без


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Дек 2016)

Ок, а как давно, и как часто обострения, и как на долго. Что такое не перегружаться?


----------



## Evpatiy (16 Дек 2016)

тут все индивидуально-у меня перегружаться на данный момент это более 3 кг в одну руку . не сидеть и не стоять более 15 мин кряду .Скоро год так.Обострения если это все не соблюдать тут же наступает..а еще после орви,и поездок в общественном транспорте


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Дек 2016)

Ага, похоже. Я первые полгода вообще не особо ходила,  про обезболивающие мне не сказали,  так что не ходила без них. А что ещё делаете? Я не нашла ссылку на тему. В руках потом носила все, даже чемодан, проблемно, конечно, но иногда ничего даже. Пыталась не обращать внимание. Я сначала и не поняла,  что произошло,  небольшой груз,  и маленький полутруп получался.


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (16 Дек 2016)

16 лет без операции. Зарядка, бассейн, массаж, иголки, не поднимаю тяжести.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/14637/


----------



## Kuchirinka (16 Дек 2016)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А как в основном себя чувствует те, что операцию не сделал. И как добивались хорошего или плохого состояния?


А разве они не отписываются в своих темах? 

З.Ы. Kaprikon, у Вас новая аватарка! Класс!


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Дек 2016)

НАФАНЯ, я читала Вашу тему.  А как, если не секрет Вы делаете массаж на грудной отдел?

З.Ы.полтора года уже так не могу,  а хочу просто жуть.
Они описываются Kuchirinca,   добрались до "может быть цигун". Если да,  то какую практику?


----------



## Kuchirinka (16 Дек 2016)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Они описываются Kuchirinca, добрались до "может быть цигун". Если да, то какую практику?


Пока пытаюсь освоить "8 кусков парчи", а дальше будем посмотреть. 


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Очень много описано, как ведут и чувствую себя "болеющие" после операции, через год, три, как повезёт.


Так и без операции – как повезёт.
И никому неизвестно, что это – чисто везение или просто время, или вообще случайность.

Не знаю, будет ли интересна кому-то моя история, ведь произошла она задолго до того, как я пришла на этот форум, но попробую изложить её в качестве одной из версий.

Десять лет назад, когда у меня в течение трёх месяцев сохранялось онемение ноги и не проходила боль в пояснице, меня тоже врачи пытались отправить на операцию. Аргументом было то, что при сохранении болей свыше месяца операция однозначно показана. Но я категорически не хотела рассматривать этот вариант. 
Я упрямая, ага. 

Тогда мне удалось выкарабкаться из ситуации, уж не знаю, благодаря или вопреки чему именно. Подробно об этом я рассказывала в своей теме.

У каждого есть свой стимул в жизни – семья, дети, работа, хобби…
Для меня смысл жизни был в путешествиях, причём в достаточно активных.

Когда мне сказали, что отныне я смогу ездить только в санатории, посвящая все отпуска лечению, я сильно упала духом. Но делать нечего. Я смиренно начала изучать информацию по своему профилю, рассматривать различные варианты лечебно-профилактических учреждений и даже выговорила себе на работе трёхнедельный отпуск, хотя больше, чем на две недели, нас обычно не отпускают.

Но когда я представила себя в санатории, я поняла, что сдохну там с тоски уже к концу первой недели! 
Ну, не могу я сидеть на месте! Мне бы посайгачить по окрестным достопримам! 

И тогда в мою голову начали закрадываться крамольные мысли: «Я ведь хожу по своему городу? К врачам? На работу? В магазин? Даже погулять выбираюсь! Так почему я не могу точно так же ходить по другому городу? Заглядывая в храмы и музеи, любуясь парками и фонтанами, наслаждаясь необычным климатом и пробуя незнакомые блюда?»

Короче, в результате этих размышлений я купила недельный тур в Европу, а на оставшиеся от отпуска две недели записалась на очередной курс лечения к своему доктору (ибо всё-таки было страаашно).
В поездку я предусмотрительно захватила с собой лекарства и корсет, которые мне, к счастью, не пригодились.

В общем, вернувшись переполненной впечатлениями и эмоциями, я отправилась к своему доктору.
– Ездила куда-то, что ли? – сразу вычислил он меня.
– Ага.
– Ириша, я вижу, как горят твои глаза, и понял, насколько важны для тебя путешествия, поэтому не могу запрещать тебе их. Просто впредь постарайся в щадящем режиме.

Щадящий, куда ж без него!
Обязательный отдых, по мере необходимости, обязательные разминки при долгом сидении (в самолёте или в поезде), обязательные упражнения ЛФК утром и вечером.

Но ещё долго я ездила в каждую поездку, как в последнюю…

А сейчас вдруг выяснилось, что я подошла к операции ещё ближе прежнего, значит, что-то я делала не так, а если и так, то недостаточно. Или это оно самое, невезение?

Но всё же я счастлива, что эти десять лет я не сидела дома, занимаясь исключительно своим здоровьем, а путешествовала! 


В общем, я желаю всем участникам форума не только счастья, но и чтобы на него всегда хватало здоровья! Наверно, одного без другого и не бывает.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Дек 2016)

Может без неё обойдётся,  доктор советует парчу?Я когда первое время там пыталась это дело поделать,  в Шереметьево,  в сквере у гостиницы, стоя ногами на травке,  правда,  и слушая, как самолёты садятся,  скрутило меня здорово  Нагибаться сильно было нельзя,  а кто знал. Я смотрю тут на китайских туристов,  не ровнее они наших граждан,  а даже совсем наоборот. По моему, парча это для души упражнения, ну чтобы нервы успокоить. АИР говорит,  что просто похожи упражнения, которые он советует,  но он же проблему в живую видит. 
Ну вот и здорово,  что поездили. Я так в каждую командировку ездила,  думала, что последняя. Работа была моим хобби.
Надеюсь,  что и будет


----------



## Kuchirinka (16 Дек 2016)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Может без неё обойдётся


Очень на это надеюсь. 


Kaprikon написал(а):


> доктор советует парчу?


Да, хотя бы для общего знакомства.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> АИР говорит, что просто похожи упражнения, которые он советует, но он же проблему в живую видит.


Ну, так хочется представление иметь, о чём речь. 


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Работа была моим хобби.
> Надеюсь, что и будет


Обязательно! 

Собственно, эта фишка, о которой я рассказала, у Норбекова активно используется: "Ты хочешь выздороветь. А для чего? Какие у тебя мечты, желания, планы? Ради чего ты готов прикладывать усилия?"

Стимул к жизни едва ли не важнее всех лекарств, вместе взятых.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Дек 2016)

НАФАНЯ,  я Вашу тему всю в другой ветке перечитала,  а как сейчас,  решили проблему? С СБР уже не дружите? Чем держите этот листез, только бассейн? Иголки вещь интересная,  наверное. В первом посте я наверное перепутала автора,  просто кто-то писал про массаж грудного отдела,  черт знает,  как его делать,  мужчинам ещё понятно.

Если советует,  гуд, Я делаю парчу,  и ещё там всякие вещи, раньше занималась чуть чуть. И сейчас делаю,  после блокады,  ну почти как по маслу Вы в бассейн ходите и как часто? Даёт что нибудь? Я пробовала,  но тогда я ещё не думала,  что как то там особо нежность нужно,  по полной все. Было не айс, теперь вот готовлюсь,  но было сильное обострение,  наверное нужно чуть подождать. после нового года пойду. Все делаю,  а Доктору Ступина голову морочу,  почему всю спину пережимает, но я нежно все, и мало. Хотя ест такое мнение,  что чтобы только связки разогреть,  нужно минут 40, я так балуюсь скорее,  по чуть чуть пока.
Как Вы сидите с этим полусиквестром, в корсете, это я про работу? Ногу мне вроде бы отпустило,  с лета, но я её всяк разно била,  и ходила,  и тренажерила,  вроде бы тренажёр эллипс чуть помог,  там движения плавные,  дают какой-то стереотип что ли правильный. Меня потом, когда подклинивало,  я это движение вспоминала,  и отпускало вроде бы. Но сидит привычка где-то не наступать на всю стопу. Хотя все там вроде ровно. Борюсь с этой иноходью. Меньше чем полгода кривило,  а привычка уже тут как тут.


----------



## Kuchirinka (17 Дек 2016)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вы в бассейн ходите и как часто?


Неа, я ж плавать не умею. 


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Как Вы сидите с этим полусиквестром, в корсете, это я про работу?


Корсет практически не ношу, разве что при уборке дома. На работе - смысла нет.
Доктор Ступин частенько повторяет, что корсет нужен при динамической нагрузке, а не при статической.
Мне в корсете крайне некомфортно, всё сдавливает и пережимает. Я от него устаю. 


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Меньше чем полгода кривило, а привычка уже тут как тут.


Говорят, положительные привычки вырабатываются в течение 40 дней, а отрицательные - 20. 
А уж полгода-то - это ого-го-го сколько!


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Дек 2016)

Хорошо,  40 дней ЛФК,  пока без цигун. Я не могу сидеть,  вернее не смогла уже сидеть,  когда вышла после больницы,  пробовал 2раза, с полным крахом. Корсет я не знаю,  куда нацепить  вроде бы стрягивает все ниже лопаток,  сейчас тайм аут маленький,  ну и дальше буду пробовать. Дома тоже, без косета,  терплю это стягивает. 
У Вас получилось,  что старый блок в ноге, после которого Вы не стали делать операцию,  утягивает спину дальше,  или мне так показалось,  по описанию?


----------



## Kuchirinka (17 Дек 2016)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Хорошо, 40 дней ЛФК


Не совсем так.


Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Говорят, положительные привычки вырабатываются в течение 40 дней, а отрицательные - 20.
> А уж полгода-то - это ого-го-го сколько!


Имелось в виду, что выработка положительной привычки занимает времени гораздо больше, чем отрицательной. Поэтому после полугода "иноходи" стоит запастись терпением.

И ещё, мне кажется, ЛФК - это всё-таки больше расслабление, растягивание и поддержание тонуса, а не закачка и загрузка.
Может быть, Вы даёте слишком большую нагрузку больным участкам?
Я, конечно, не специалист, но, вроде бы, и доктор Ступин считает 100-кратное повторение упражнения чрезмерным. А если при меньшем количестве оно не работает, то, наверно, нужно подобрать взамен что-нибудь другое.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Корсет я не знаю, куда нацепить вроде бы стрягивает все ниже лопаток, сейчас тайм аут маленький, ну и дальше буду пробовать.


А врач рекомендует ношение корсета?
Может быть, наоборот, он стянутым участкам только вредит?
Мне-то его назначили для фиксации позвоночника в районе повреждённых МПД.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> У Вас получилось, что старый блок в ноге, после которого Вы не стали делать операцию, утягивает спину дальше, или мне так показалось, по описанию?


Если я правильно поняла, мышечный дисбаланс в районе таза и ТБС способствует защемлению нерва и избыточному натяжению мышц, что приводит к судорогам в ногах, и одновременно провоцирует дополнительный перекос позвоночника, что усугубляет ситуацию с грыжами, которые, в свою очередь, могут зажимать нервный корешок (отсюда онемение).
Вывод - правильно работать с мышцами.
Именно это я и пытаюсь освоить.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Дек 2016)

Что то похожее,  мышечный дисбаланс в коленом суставе, в детстве месяц не могла ходить,  ЧМТ,  лежала в больнице ни в какую,  расходила бабушка,  за неделю.  На коленный сустав тогда внимание никто не обратил. Там было что то типа контрактуры. Я тогда не понимала, было шесть лет. Потом та же бабушка заставила лечить сколиоз,  который вроде полечили,  я волейболистка,  теннисистка и прочая такая.  Дисбаланс в колене прочно убрали каблуки,  я на них с 14лет. Ногу чуть иногда как бы подтягивала,  но редко, и то это заметил только первый муж и когда каблук 10см. Лет в 30 попробовала тренажёры, мне было не интересно,  но там, где мы жили, не было волейбольной команды,  ну и что бы не грустить, через пол года от простого падения на колено,  получила в этом колене перелом. Я и не поняла сначала, думала мениск порвала,  до этого летала по полю и на колено падала и ничего.Короче ходила с этим коленом,  оказывается поломанным полтора месяца,  но не то, что резво,  но пыталась. После операции сказали про перелом не всего колена, а дужки,  и что мениск цел. Потом три месяца разрабатывалась сама дома,  через год забыла,  опять играла в волейбол с наколенником, на колено пыталась уже не падать при подачах. Его немного вёло в сторону от нагрузок сначала,  но это сильно не мешало. каблуки,  сумки,  командировки,  некогда было сильно обращать внимание. Потом было что то в районе тбс, как мурашки,  но я тоже вроде бы ЛФК,  бассейн,  ок. А потом в один раз как то накрыло,  что вылетело, я не поняла, даже,  еле домой добралась. Потом что ни сделаю спазм,  в лопатке,  в ноге,  в плече. Я тогда про спазмы не знала,  думала черте что на эту тему. Я не делаю уже по сто,  я так пыталась разработать лопатку,  делаю просто для подострого периода,  раз по десять,  мне немного сложновато контролировать нагрузку,  мышцы, хоть кривые,  ещё остались  Я сначала, когда делала для острого,  не понимала, что делаю вообще,  мышцы то работают, только по видимому не так как надо,  раз до сих пор не помогало. А после обострения резко так запонимала Так как мявкнуть не могла сначала особо


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (18 Дек 2016)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> НАФАНЯ,  я Вашу тему всю в другой ветке перечитала,  а как сейчас,  решили проблему? С СБР уже не дружите? Чем держите этот листез, только бассейн? Иголки вещь интересная,  наверное. В первом посте я наверное перепутала автора,  просто кто-то писал про массаж грудного отдела,  черт знает,  как его делать,  мужчинам ещё понятно.



С СБР дело не пошло у меня. Бассейн и зарядка - это регулярно. 
Массаж и иголки - 1-2 раза в год, когда было обострение делала чаще.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Дек 2016)

Ок У меня тоже не пошло,  понятно, хотя чуть ожить дало  Чтобы ЛФК и т.д


----------



## конст2013 (18 Дек 2016)

Ладно оставлю свой афтограф здесь.Уже больше 3-х лет после сильного обострения.Всё нормально нет никаких болей вообще и парез восстановился практически полностью те абсолютно здоровый чел.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Дек 2016)

А что делали и делаете?Особенно в период обострения,  если помните.


----------



## конст2013 (18 Дек 2016)

Ну в основном сам конечно как говориться спасение утопающих дело рук самих утопающих.Ну начал конечно с лфк а закончил стадион,тренажёрный зал.Ну у меня в моей теме всё в конце расписано можете посмотреть.


----------



## Колокол (18 Дек 2016)

*конст2013, *а контрольные снимки делали? Изменения есть?
Меня вот смущает с помощью кого бороться с мышечным дисбалансом и главное как? А то не было мышц - плохо, появились, так теперь следи, чтобы были одинаковыми, а то будет хуже.


----------



## конст2013 (18 Дек 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> *конст2013, *а контрольные снимки делали? Изменения есть?
> Меня вот смущает с помощью кого бороться с мышечным дисбалансом и главное как? А то не было мышц - плохо, появились, так теперь следи, чтобы были одинаковыми, а то будет хуже.


Не не делал у нас сложно делать.Ненадо зацикливаться на снимках главное самочувствие и хороший настрой на позитив


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Дек 2016)

Колокол,  после ЛФК мышцы появились? Дисбаланса быть наверное не должно. Я с остеопатом говорила,  по поводу большей нагрузки на слабую сторону,  говорит, что не нужно.Плечо у Вас как, меня оно уже припоминаю немного.

Конст2013,  сбросьте ссылку на тему, пожалуйста.


----------



## Колокол (18 Дек 2016)

Да, у меня появился рельеф, что спереди, что сзади. Вес даже немного упал, хоть и мышцы тяжелее жира. При этом никаких гантель и залов. Но я не стремлюсь записаться в качки. Меня больше волнует, чтобы не перекосило и я это не проворонил по незнанию и глупости.
Лопатка почти спокойна. Но дает напоминание порой о себе. После упражений и во время прогулок - она довольна.


----------



## конст2013 (18 Дек 2016)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Конст2013,  сбросьте ссылку на тему, пожалуйста.


https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/14386/


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Дек 2016)

У меня пока на Аэртал она почти довольна. ЛФК час,  но вроде опять горячусь,  по фото спины ровнее вроде бы. Я не в какчки не ломилась, а на работу,  но косонуло меня не слабо,  как Алексея К. Ни сидеть, ни стоять. Ну все равно движется вроде


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Янв 2017)

Колокол написал(а):


> *конст2013, *а контрольные снимки делали? Изменения есть?
> Меня вот смущает с помощью кого бороться с мышечным дисбалансом и главное как? А то не было мышц - плохо, появились, так теперь следи, чтобы были одинаковыми, а то будет хуже.


С помощью йоги. Просто мышцы качать - это утопия. Нужно еще растяжки делать.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2017)

Александр -100, я тоже пытаюсь с помощью йоги,  косые мышцы закачались косо, как долго ей занимались?


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Янв 2017)

Я занимаю с 1 апреля 2016 года. Пока результат вроде есть, но он не явный. Т.е. он явный на определеной срок. В сентября, октября у меня вообще ничего почти не болело. Но в ноября все сбилось. Сейчас вообще неделю проболел. Дети инфекцию с садика носят и режим тренировки сбивается, при этом все довольно прилично откатывается назад. Сейчас еще гайморитом эта болячка закончилась, прокололи, кататери и все такое.
А как у вас с этим когда болеете, то бросаете тренировку и все потом заново? Сколько занимаетесь йогой. Может нам с вами в личке пообщаться какие упражнения делаете?


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2017)

Я занимаюсь по практике Сидерского, наберите в инете,  она жёстковата немного,  но можно подобрать комплекс под себя, попробуйте набрать Сидерский, старое видео.На голове стойки и проч прелести пропускаю конечно,  березку и халасану делаю. Откаты бывают часто,  сейчас ДЕРНУЛ черт опять к остеопату заглянуть,  сдуру потом проделать полную практику,  откат на все сто. После болезни тоже,  но был помягче,  заниматься я не прекращаю,  когда болеют,  только упражнений меньше, у него есть йога 23, можно поделать её вместо практики,  когда плохо или болеете,  там правда не будет нагрузки на все группы мышц,  но как вариант проходит.Я занималась приблизительно так же до проблем с позвоночником,  потом был пропуск небольшой, и все стало очень плохо. Хотя до этого особых проблем со спиной не было.  После попытки все это прокачать,  мышцы стали какие-то жёсткие,  полчаса только на их нормальное состояние уходит,  в виде разминки. Для разминки использую приблизительно комплекс этого сайта, и йогу 23, потом все по взрослому,  часа полтора.  Остеопат,  у которого была,  сказал, что спазм в плече лопатке мягче,  чем был.Качать все не вижу смысла никакого,  разве что ноги мышцы таза, если там нет зажимов,  в тазу.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я занимаюсь по практике Сидерского, наберите в инете,  она жёстковата немного,  но можно подобрать комплекс под себя, попробуйте набрать Сидерский, старое видео.На голове стойки и проч прелести пропускаю конечно,  березку и халасану делаю. Откаты бывают часто,  сейчас ДЕРНУЛ черт опять к остеопату заглянуть,  сдуру потом проделать полную практику,  откат на все сто. После болезни тоже,  но был помягче,  заниматься я не прекращаю,  когда болеют,  только упражнений меньше, у него есть йога 23, можно поделать её вместо практики,  когда плохо или болеете,  там правда не будет нагрузки на все группы мышц,  но как вариант проходит.Я занималась приблизительно так же до проблем с позвоночником,  потом был пропуск небольшой, и все стало очень плохо. Хотя до этого особых проблем со спиной не было.  После попытки все это прокачать,  мышцы стали какие-то жёсткие,  полчаса только на их нормальное состояние уходит,  в виде разминки. Для разминки использую приблизительно комплекс этого сайта, и йогу 23, потом все по взрослому,  часа полтора.  Остеопат,  у которого была,  сказал, что спазм в плече лопатке мягче,  чем был.Качать все не вижу смысла никакого,  разве что ноги мышцы таза, если там нет зажимов,  в тазу.



Знаю, смотрел я его. Он конечно хороший йог, но у него там сложно все очень. Там с начало тупо надо разогнуть кое какие позы, а потом делать все то что он там показывает. Складочка и бабочка, лотос хотя бы приблизить, а так там толком нечего делать, там почти все в это упирается. Хоть он и говорит, что типа никто никому не завидует по гибкости, что мне надо в узел завязываться, что самому противно. Я понимаю. Но когда ты не можешь элементарного, то это тоже бесполезно. Мне больше нравится Мастер Шива. У него есть по проще видео. Он кстати вылечил все свои болячки с позвоночником, но стал йогом. Халасану я тоже делать могу легко и березку, но не делаю, т.к. шею не очень от них хорошо потом. Когда болею я заниматься не могу, с температурой 39 это толк ноль. Сейчас вот вообще лечу гайморит с трубками в носу, по этому так почти не занимаюсь, немножко.
Мышцы штука такая они каждый день такие разные, то тянутся, то не тянутся совсем зараза. 
Получается вы йогой еще до проблем с позвоночником занимались, а почему тогда проблемы появились из-а того что забросили? Я до проблем не занимался вообще йогой. 
Хочу с вами поделиться своими рассуждениями. Мне кажется, что чтобы что-то изменить в теле, нужно что-то очень серьезное разогнуть в этой йоге. За 8 мест занятий я смог довести подвижность суставов до примерно до состояния молодого человека. Я постоянно сравниваю как у ребенка гнется и смотрю как у меня. У меня гнется много чего примерно так как у ребенка сейчас, благодаря занятиям. Хотя не все конечно, далеко не все.
Я уже заметил, что проблемы со спиной напрямую зависят от ног. Ноги тянут позвоночник и очень влияют на него. Стоит сесть в полулотос, большего у меня не получается, как сразу спину отпускает. Мне кажется очень важно провернуть тазобедренные суставы. Это снизит напряжение со спины. Т.е. нужно разогнуть упражнение складочка и бабочка. Это очень сложно и на это может уйти 3-5 лет. Но это должно быть очень эффективно потом работать. Как вы считаете? У вас какая гибкость в этом направлении? Поза коровы сходится у вас? У меня пока нет. Но она должна сходится иначе успеха не видать.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2017)

На это уйдёт вся жизнь  Я занималась с 19 лет, без патриотизма, пару раз в неделю,  иногда и с перерывами и поболее, поэтому Сидерский мне идёт весь,  я не могу лечь напол с прогибом вперед, широко раздвинув ноги, и приседать на корточки на пятках, остальное могу все, исключая стойку на голове и руках. Сейчас посмотрела Шиву,  пришла в дикий восторг от разминки,  у Сидерского разминки нет,  но дальше пошли скрутки?? Скрутки я не делаю вообще, разве что совсем незначительные, может зря конечно. После разминки с Шивой,  на пятки приседать стала, правда держась за опору, и абсолютно уже нагло встала пару раз в полумост,  чего не делала года 3. Почему заболела спина при йоге , она у меня проблемная, мне наоборот сказали, что поздно заболела. В лотосы и полулотосы я сажусь легко,  что такое корова не знаю, у этого Сидерского все это называется гимнастика йогов, так что чистой практикой как это сейчас преподносят на платных занятиях это назвать трудно,  скорее йоготерапия,  комплекс упражнений для развития гибкости,  но это очень похоже на то, что мы пытались делать по распечаткам, когда йоги как таковой в стране не было,  поэтому я пока держусь его. Насчёт скруток? Как они действуют на позвоночник в Вашем случае?Мне сначала, когда все болеть начинало йогу запрещали врачи, я слушалась,  потихоньку так боясь поделывала, теперь те же врачи говорят,  что спазм меньше. С температурой 39конечно нельзя заниматься,  если небольшой грипп, там кашель насморк,  тот же гайморит,  не запущенный, то ту "цикл коротких пранаям", ну и дыхание через нос попеременно,  ну очень хорошо идет.В шавасане шея не задействуется, только плечи,  так что её делаю смело, березку опаснее в этом плане,  но опять можно стоять только на плечах.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> На это уйдёт вся жизнь  Я занималась с 19 лет, без патриотизма, пару раз в неделю,  иногда и с перерывами и поболее, поэтому Сидерский мне идёт весь,  я не могу лечь напол с прогибом вперед, широко раздвинув ноги, и приседать на корточки на пятках, остальное могу все, исключая стойку на голове и руках. Сейчас посмотрела Шиву,  пришла в дикий восторг от разминки,  у Сидерского разминки нет,  но дальше пошли скрутки?? Скрутки я не делаю вообще, разве что совсем незначительные, может зря конечно. После разминки с Шивой,  на пятки приседать стала, правда держась за опору, и абсолютно уже нагло встала пару раз в полумост,  чего не делала года 3. Почему заболела спина при йоге , она у меня проблемная, мне наоборот сказали, что поздно заболела. В лотосы и полулотосы я сажусь легко,  что такое корова не знаю, у этого Сидерского все это называется гимнастика йогов, так что чистой практикой как это сейчас преподносят на платных занятиях это назвать трудно,  скорее йоготерапия,  комплекс упражнений для развития гибкости,  но это очень похоже на то, что мы пытались делать по распечаткам, когда йоги как таковой в стране не было,  поэтому я пока держусь его. Насчёт скруток? Как они действуют на позвоночник в Вашем случае?Мне сначала, когда все болеть начинало йогу запрещали врачи, я слушалась,  потихоньку так боясь поделывала, теперь те же врачи говорят,  что спазм меньше. С температурой 39конечно нельзя заниматься,  если небольшой грипп, там кашель насморк,  тот же гайморит,  не запущенный, то ту "цикл коротких пранаям", ну и дыхание через нос попеременно,  ну очень хорошо идет.В шавасане шея не задействуется, только плечи,  так что её делаю смело, березку опаснее в этом плане,  но опять можно стоять только на плечах.



Я скрутки сейчас не делаю. Раньше делал. Они разбалтываю позвоночник, по этому они не очень полезные для меня. Я еще только начинаю и по этому у меня к сожалению не сходятся многие позу. Если у вас складывается тело в складочку и получается лотос, то тогда конечно заниматься проще, т.к. это основные упражнения из них все остальные производные от них. Я очень много трачу сил не сколько на саму йогу, сколько на то чтобы разогнуть этот лотос, хотя бы бабочку для начала. Чтобы хоть какой-то прогресс пошел. Но пока он очень минимальный и не значительный. Да я понимаю, что я потрачу на это много времени. Говорят если усиленно тренироваться, то можно лет за 5 получить прогресс. С дыханием у меня пока вообще никак. Я этим не пытаюсь заниматься, т.к. это сложно для меня пока. Нужно сосредотачиваться на упражнениях, дыхание думаю буду позже заниматься, когда упражнения будут на автомате и результативные. Это хорошо, что вам Мастер Шива понравился. У него правда хорошая разминка. Тут еще бы инструктора по идеи надо. Но идти просто на групповую йогу я не хочу - для меня это бессмысленно. Мне нужны индивидуальные занятия, но нормальный инструктор берет по 2-2,5 тыс за занятие. Это очень дорого по стоимости и по этому приходится все делать самому. Поза коровы - это гломукхасана. Я думаю она у вас тоже получается без проблем.
А мясо кушаете? Как у вас там с питанием? Замарачиваетесь с этой проблемой или нет?


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Янв 2017)

Поза коровы получается коленями без проблем, могу  еще и вперед лечь, правое плечо слабее, не могу долго держать руку. Александр, а Вы когда занимаетесь не партесь над идеалом исполнения, оно придет где то через пол годика, я даже с названиями уже не парюсь давно. Главное ощущения что и где работает, что при это тянется, какие ощущения потом- это про тело в складочку, оно то складывается, иногда можно его и не складывать временно.. При проблеме в пояснице нужно наклоны осторожно делать, именно наклоняясь за счет таза, а то можно спровоцировать обострение. Там главное растяжка и расслабление, как впрочем как и в цигун - сила и расслабление. В цигун только одно стояние столбом стоит много чего, попробовать так полчаса простоять, и при этом без напряжения. Но я для цигун пока сильно не доросла, во мне много этой самой инь)))) после пятнадцати минут стояния начинает посещать сладкая зевота и желание как то по другому применить время))) Я не знаю, помогают ли все это действия спине, они не для этого первоначально были придуманы, а для тренировки силы и духа "война", или "адепта" как хотите, но выносливость дает, силу дает, гармонию тоже, лично мне. Еще месяц назад я толком стоять не могла меня на бок клонило, и спина вся щелкала странно и подозрительно, я кушала таблы разных марок и направлений, вплоть до антидепров, сейчас я работаю нормально, в некоторые дни бывает похуже, но это когда нагрузка перед этим побольше, хожу тоже ничего, если переналоняюсь, тянет ногу немного.


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Поза коровы получается коленями без проблем, могу  еще и вперед лечь, правое плечо слабее, не могу долго держать руку. Александр, а Вы когда занимаетесь не партесь над идеалом исполнения, оно придет где то через пол годика, я даже с названиями уже не парюсь давно. Главное ощущения что и где работает, что при это тянется, какие ощущения потом- это про тело в складочку, оно то складывается, иногда можно его и не складывать временно.. При проблеме в пояснице нужно наклоны осторожно делать, именно наклоняясь за счет таза, а то можно спровоцировать обострение. Там главное растяжка и расслабление, как впрочем как и в цигун - сила и расслабление. В цигун только одно стояние столбом стоит много чего, попробовать так полчаса простоять, и при этом без напряжения. Но я для цигун пока сильно не доросла, во мне много этой самой инь)))) после пятнадцати минут стояния начинает посещать сладкая зевота и желание как то по другому применить время))) Я не знаю, помогают ли все это действия спине, они не для этого первоначально были придуманы, а для тренировки силы и духа "война", или "адепта" как хотите, но выносливость дает, силу дает, гармонию тоже, лично мне. Еще месяц назад я толком стоять не могла меня на бок клонило, и спина вся щелкала странно и подозрительно, я кушала таблы разных марок и направлений, вплоть до антидепров, сейчас я работаю нормально, в некоторые дни бывает похуже, но это когда нагрузка перед этим побольше, хожу тоже ничего, если переналоняюсь, тянет ногу немного.


*
А с питание замарачиваетесь? Мясо кушаете?*
Что-то я сомневаюсь, что я через полгода в складочку начну складываться. Мне кажется у меня по дольше будит. Но надо стараться. Хотя конечно я знаю про обострения, я знаю, что оно как бы вредное упражнение тянуть эту складку. Но сам результат должен приносить пользу это факт. Главное постараться достигнуть результата и не поломаться. Т.к. даже после не продолжительных тренировок я немного растянул тазобедренные суставы и сразу ощутил как я могу с более прямой спиной наклоняться. Мне кажется это упражнение складочка (проворот тазобедренных суставов) его всем надо в лет в 15-16 делать детям обязательно, пока спина не болит, чтобы потом в процессе жизни иметь возможность поднимать тяжести правильно, т.к. даже при приседании у некоторых не получается поднять что-то с прямой спиной, просто не хватает длинны подколенных связок. Они очень укорочены. Отсюда страдает поясница. 
Цигун я не пробовал, так смотрел немного. Стоять долго я тоже не могу, я по гороскопу ОВЕН, я фактически "человек бомба". На месте сидеть и стоять мне очень трудно. Хотя работа сидячая. К 30 годам немного конечно по унял свой пыл, точнее болячки по уняли. Но если бы не болячки, то я бы как раньше мне кажется. Надо попробовать конечно постоять столбиком.
У меня тянет каждый день то ноги то шею. У меня вообще какой-то дисбаланс в мышцах и организм постоянно ищет этот баланс, но найти не может. А у меня не хватает знаний, чтобы понять в чем дело. Вот сижу я за компом, тянет ногу. Раз пошел, на улицу в процессе движения ногу отпустило, но начало клинить шею. Иду кружится голова, кровоснабжение мозга снизилось упало. Пришел, сел сижу, постепенно голову отпускает и опять в ногу. Одновременно и то и то не болит, что-то одно. Но бывает, так что и идешь по улице, а голова не тупеет, болит нога. А сидишь за компом тупеет голова, а нога в порядке. И так по 4 раза за день то одно то другое. Очень трудно поймать момент, когда ничего не болит. В такой баланс мышцы редко приходят. И самое главное я никак не могу поймать как это состояние поддерживать. Обычно бывает вечеров часов в 21.00 наступает небольшая релаксация когда ничего не тянет нигде, но не всегда. Иногда бывает и ночью нога занемеет. Один врач мне сказал, что грыжи у тебя не причем, у тебя главная проблема это нестабильность позвоночника. Вот только как его стабилизировать - это вопрос всей жизни наверное.

Сбросте ссылку что лучше всего посмотреть по Цигун? Что вы делаете?


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Янв 2017)

Я Вам в личку попробу прислать,  в выходные,  я цигун только мабу сейчас делаю,  мне мастер нужен или литературы побольше, я не могу делать сейчас упражнения цигун,  потому,  что там расслабление нужно, это в классике,  если не считать цигун танцем, а у меня пол спины подприжато, простая стойка,  она тоже должна делаться в расслабление состоянии, потому, что,  во первых долго не простишь,  а во вторых,  теряется смысл,  я сегодня пробовала у стены сначала,  короче, все косо  потом просто так, но хорошего по моему ничего не вышло,  но для начала сойдёт. В этой простой стойке мабу,  нужно,  чтобы стопы были параллельно,  хвост поджат, колени полусогнуты, как будто полусидишь на стуле,  плечевой пояс и шея расслаблены,  у меня пока все не так все хорошо, после последнего обострения.Вы посмотрите мабу в цигун, это базовая штука,  ну и как её выполнять.Там нет смысла особенно ловить потоки ци и проч, смысл правильное положение тела и расслабление в этом положении,  считается,  что если все правильно,  здоровый качек такого человечка не сможет свинуть с места,  тоже не из за ци конечно


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я Вам в личку попробу прислать,  в выходные,  я цигун только мабу сейчас делаю,  мне мастер нужен или литературы побольше, я не могу делать сейчас упражнения цигун,  потому,  что там расслабление нужно, это в классике,  если не считать цигун танцем, а у меня пол спины подприжато, простая стойка,  она тоже должна делаться в расслабление состоянии, потому, что,  во первых долго не простишь,  а во вторых,  теряется смысл,  я сегодня пробовала у стены сначала,  короче, все косо  потом просто так, но хорошего по моему ничего не вышло,  но для начала сойдёт. В этой простой стойке мабу,  нужно,  чтобы стопы были параллельно,  хвост поджат, колени полусогнуты, как будто полусидишь на стуле,  плечевой пояс и шея расслаблены,  у меня пока все не так все хорошо, после последнего обострения.Вы посмотрите мабу в цигун, это базовая штука,  ну и как её выполнять.Там нет смысла особенно ловить потоки ци и проч, смысл правильное положение тела и расслабление в этом положении,  считается,  что если все правильно,  здоровый качек такого человечка не сможет свинуть с места,  тоже не из за ци конечно


Да я так и понял, что нужно столбом стоять научиться. Причем весь эффект начинается от 30 минут. Да, а тело должно не напрягаться, а расслабиться, руки держат шар как бы, а ноги слегка согнуты. При этом если стоять криво, то разумеется толку нет это понятно. Расслабление не придет. Я немного попробовал. Меня хватило на 5 минут. Хотя я не очень сильно напрягался. Да тут надо тренироваться. Это сложно особенно с этими болячками.
Вы мне так про питание не рассказали ничего или в личке напишете?


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Янв 2017)

А что питание,  питание обычное,  как оно на грыжи влияет? Воду нужно пить говорят,  но я забываю,  литр наверное получается. Хотя до этого я придерживалась раздельного питания,  это когда все продукты по отдельности,  там мясо просто с мясом  Да а прочем я его особо и не ела тоже Сейчас ем все,  некоторые там сыроедение какое-то используют,  голодание,  не вижу особого смысла,  если правда нет лишнего веса. С питанием я сама толком ничего не знаю,  когда работаю,  я не ем,  так кофе, та же вода,  ем с утра и вечером.


----------



## Виктор-72 (22 Янв 2017)

Я в 2010 году "схватил" свое первое серьезное обострение. Быстро "откололи". Потом 2011 - 4 обострения,  2 по месяцу не мог на работу доползти. Работа сидячая. 2012-2014 СБР - не могу сказать, что был "орел", но  работал и в отпуск ездил и без таблеток и уколов. И вот тебе на 2016 год, серьезный стресс, конец лета осень - первое обострение, вылез за 3 недели в том числе не без помощи СБР до способности работать сидя за компом. Январь 2017 опять накрыло, уже сильней, таблетки жесткие, но пока то лучше, то хуже, а на работу очень надо, а не могу. Тренироваться пока не могу, но Бог даст, буду.
Не единожды был готов отползти к нейрохирургу, но чуть легчало и невеселые отзывы меня останавливали.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А что питание,  питание обычное,  как оно на грыжи влияет? Воду нужно пить говорят,  но я забываю,  литр наверное получается. Хотя до этого я придерживалась раздельного питания,  это когда все продукты по отдельности,  там мясо просто с мясом  Да а прочем я его особо и не ела тоже Сейчас ем все,  некоторые там сыроедение какое-то используют,  голодание,  не вижу особого смысла,  если правда нет лишнего веса. С питанием я сама толком ничего не знаю,  когда работаю,  я не ем,  так кофе, та же вода,  ем с утра и вечером.


Понятно! Я просто еще с животом малость мучаюсь, по этому наверное я с питанием заморачиваюсь! Больше стараюсь есть простой пищи, овощи, кашку. Воду да слышал надо пить и по больше зелени кушать.


Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Я в 2010 году "схватил" свое первое серьезное обострение. Быстро "откололи". Потом 2011 - 4 обострения,  2 по месяцу не мог на работу доползти. Работа сидячая. 2012-2014 СБР - не могу сказать, что был "орел", но  работал и в отпуск ездил и без таблеток и уколов. И вот тебе на 2016 год, серьезный стресс, конец лета осень - первое обострение, вылез за 3 недели в том числе не без помощи СБР до способности работать сидя за компом. Январь 2017 опять накрыло, уже сильней, таблетки жесткие, но пока то лучше, то хуже, а на работу очень надо, а не могу. Тренироваться пока не могу, но Бог даст, буду.
> Не единожды был готов отползти к нейрохирургу, но чуть легчало и невеселые отзывы меня останавливали.


Понимаю, не всегда и тренироваться получается смотря как накроет? Но я пришел к выводу, что сидячая работа вред для таких болячек. Надо больше движения. Самое эффективное надо пешком регулярно ходить. Каждый день по возможности если конечно не сильно болит. Как только садишься на месте, все сразу клинить. Мышцы должны быть в тонусе. Нужен прямо режим четкий для тела, не перегружать, но и не расслабляться, тогда меньше клинить будит. Операцию делать нужно 10 раз подумать. Обычно успех операции тогда когда там только грыжа например одного сегмента. а в остальном с позвоночником все в порядке. А когда там пол позвоночника болтается, то операция ничего не даст, все рано будут проблемы как и были. А у вас сидячая работа с шеей не мучаетесь? Когда получается тренироваться какую тренировку предпочитаете?


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Янв 2017)

Виктор, Вы из какого города? Я по поводу СБР? Мне это дело шло, если только вместе с массажем, и причем только с одни определенным "давильщиком". Лучше, чем все другие варианты. Конечно , там еще плаванье есть, не до конца испробованное. Вернее, поплавав неделю и половив спазмы, я не поняла, подходит или нет.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Виктор, Вы из какого города? Я по поводу СБР? Мне это дело шло, если только вместе с массажем, и причем только с одни определенным "давильщиком". Лучше, чем все другие варианты. Конечно , там еще плаванье есть, не до конца испробованное. Вернее, поплавав неделю и половив спазмы, я не поняла, подходит или нет.


Вот у меня такая же ерунда. Очень люблю плавать, но не могу! Несколько лет ходил по 3 раза в бассейн. В конце концов бросил все это. Пришел к выводу это мне вредно. А все причина в нестабильности позвонков. Я это так понимаю. Когда ты в бассейне позвоночник растягивается, мышцы расслабляются. С одной стороны позвонки хорошо работают все, двигаются. Но с другой стороны растягивается именно в том месте где повреждено, плюс нестабильные позвонки начинают еще больше болтаться и ущемляют там все. Еще до кучи перепад температуры и тело то мокрое то высохло (растянулось, сжалось) в итоге пользы получается ровно ноль, только обострения. Возможно у кого нет нестабильности им можно плавать. А с нестабильностью по моему бесполезно. Вроде и нагрузки нет в бассейне, а все равно только хуже.
По этому плаванье нельзя сказать однозначно что польза при таких болячках. 
А что такое СБР?


----------



## Виктор-72 (23 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А у вас сидячая работа с шеей не мучаетесь? Когда получается тренироваться какую тренировку предпочитаете?


 Шея, конечно, тоже проблемное место, бывает побаливает, бывает и сильно. СБР с тренером и дома что можно из этого самостоятельно. Приседания у у стены, мусы, отведение ноги, березка.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Виктор, Вы из какого города? Я по поводу СБР?


Москва. У меня СБР 2012-2014 годах была очень жесткой. Спаек порвали очень много. Возможно, даже где-то лишку перебрали. Но я всегда боялся барабана и кошки.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Янв 2017)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Шея, конечно, тоже проблемное место, бывает побаливает, бывает и сильно. СБР с тренером и дома что можно из этого самостоятельно. Приседания у у стены, мусы, отведение ноги, березка.
> 
> Москва. У меня СБР 2012-2014 годах была очень жесткой. Спаек порвали очень много. Возможно, даже где-то лишку перебрали. Но я всегда боялся барабана и кошки.



СБР - это такое ЛФК? Расшифруйте буквы? Не совсем понимаю. А какие вы там спайки порвали если не секрет? Где порвали? Сухожилия? Связки? Барабан - это упражнение такое? А кошка это же простое упражнение, чего его боятся?
А я с тренером боюсь заниматься, т.е. я не так и не нашел себе адекватного тренера. Я конечно сам тоже ошибки тяпаю, но тренера тоже не сахар. Они же мое тело не знают. Да еще надо искать человека как минимум у которого типа такие проблемы, чтобы он знал, что это такое. Т.к. если на своей шкуре не почувствуешь, то это все ерунда.
Кстати приседания с грыжами не очень хорошая идея на себе проверил.
Шея побаливает это плохо, на себе знаю. Но одно дело там спазмы мышц в плечах, а другое дела там синдром позвоночной артерии и головокружение как у меня. И это такая не хорошая штука, не знаю что хуже спина или это. От сильного приступа даже в обморок люди падают. Ну а по простому просто голова как пьяная.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Янв 2017)

СБР, это тоже нужно в личку  Но раз у Виктора такие обострения, можно наверное что то проще пробовать. Я надеялась,  что там результат на подольше. 
Александр,  если нестабильность,  то и йога наверное не особо хорошо идет?А что ещё пробовали? Может её того, с инструктором нужно?Из за чего нестабильность эта?У меня сегодня опять весь грудной стягивает при сидении ,  но перед этим была не йога,  массаж и упражнения на поясничный,  там всякие махи с утяжелителями. Ну и для шеи,  как у Доктора Чайки на этом сайте, может подклинила себе шею немного,  там было небольшое отступление,  типа Сфинкса,  Виктор наверное знает,  что это, ну совсем чуть чуть.
Виктор,  муссы при обострении можно делать, что вы делаете при обострении вообще? У меня тоже было жёстко,  по моему имхо,  потому что все болело,  дальше не пошло,  сразу же заклинило поясницу,  а жалко,  первые два месяца я вообще летала, думала,  все, выскочила,  ан нет. Спайки я не рвала,  даже ноги,  потому,  что не сильно верю,  что если что там порвать,  можно потом восстановить.Вернее не верю в своём конкретном случае.


----------



## Виктор-72 (23 Янв 2017)

При обострении я делаю только отведение согнутой ноги лежа на боку. Мусы не советуют. СБР - не панацея, к сожалению. Но многие становятся просто очень здоровыми людьми, это факт.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> СБР, это тоже нужно в личку  Но раз у Виктора такие обострения, можно наверное что то проще пробовать. Я надеялась,  что там результат на подольше.
> Александр,  если нестабильность,  то и йога наверное не особо хорошо идет?А что ещё пробовали? Может её того, с инструктором нужно?Из за чего нестабильность эта?У меня сегодня опять весь грудной стягивает при сидении ,  но перед этим была не йога,  массаж и упражнения на поясничный,  там всякие махи с утяжелителями. Ну и для шеи,  как у Доктора Чайки на этом сайте, может подклинила себе шею немного,  там было небольшое отступление,  типа Сфинкса,  Виктор наверное знает,  что это, ну совсем чуть чуть.
> Виктор,  муссы при обострении можно делать, что вы делаете при обострении вообще? У меня тоже было жёстко,  по моему имхо,  потому что все болело,  дальше не пошло,  сразу же заклинило поясницу,  а жалко,  первые два месяца я вообще летала, думала,  все, выскочила,  ан нет. Спайки я не рвала,  даже ноги,  потому,  что не сильно верю,  что если что там порвать,  можно потом восстановить.Вернее не верю в своём конкретном случае.


Заинтриговали вы меня своим СБР?
Да нестабильность такая, штука, что йога идет не самым лучшим образом, сильно не разгонишься, осторожно надо. Но делаю все рано. Из тренировки я кроме йоги и статических упражнений, плаванья особо больше ничего не пробовал.


Виктор-72 написал(а):


> При обострении я делаю только отведение согнутой ноги лежа на боку. Мусы не советуют. СБР - не панацея, к сожалению. Но многие становятся просто очень здоровыми людьми, это факт.


Панацеи ни в чем не бывает это факт!


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Янв 2017)

Виктор,  я тоже делаю это отведению муж качать правда отказывается уже, остаётся либо как то найти качальшика специального,  либо опять за все деньги проситься на это отведение. Система хорошая.

Йогой я правда особо не осторожничаю,  что зря наверное,  чуть подснесла себе поясницу, про СБР в личку написала. Мне не ставят нестабильность,  но как то я умудрилась косо поднакачать себе спину, на тренажерах, у меня там все а раздрай,  и клинило вправо,  от йоги обострение не долгое,  с неделю. Я тогда гоняю упражнения для подострого периода,  плюс маленькие растяжки,  ну и отведение ноги,  и дыхание животом с нагрузкой.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Виктор,  я тоже делаю это отведению муж качать правда отказывается уже, остаётся либо как то найти качальшика специального,  либо опять за все деньги проситься на это отведение. Система хорошая.
> 
> Йогой я правда особо не осторожничаю,  что зря наверное,  чуть подснесла себе поясницу, про СБР в личку написала. Мне не ставят нестабильность,  но как то я умудрилась косо поднакачать себе спину, на тренажерах, у меня там все а раздрай,  и клинило вправо,  от йоги обострение не долгое,  с неделю. Я тогда гоняю упражнения для подострого периода,  плюс маленькие растяжки,  ну и отведение ноги,  и дыхание животом с нагрузкой.


Вот в том и проблема, что можно накачать мышцы, да криво накачать. У вас опыта с йогой больше, вот вы и не щадите. Это хорошо, когда нестабильности нет. У меня та фактически это главная моя проблема - нестабильность. Я и пытаюсь её победить йогой. Во всяком случаи я так думаю, что смогу победить. Может у вас и нет нестабильности потому, что йогой занимаетесь. Когда тазобедренные суставы гнуться хорошо, то явно поясница меньше нагружается, позвоночник не горбом, а прямой при сгибании. Еще я так понимаю у некоторые болячка проявляется в виде обострений периодами. А у меня таких периодов практически нет. У меня всегда болит, но не сильно. Т.е. пока иду пешком нормально. Как сел на стул, сразу в ногу стало стрелять. И это всегда так 365 дней в году. А так чтобы периодами клинило у меня такого сейчас нет. Или я просто не довожу до такого. Если бы не сидеть совсем, то может я бы и вообще почти здоров был. Хотя тяжелое поднимать не могу и на транспорте тоже не езжу сейчас.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Янв 2017)

Как Вы установили,  что это нестабильность?


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Янв 2017)

Рентген сделал. Это у меня еще в 2011 году установили. Года меня первый раз заклиняло. Я пошел в частную клинику, там доктор мне назначил рентген сделать. Я сделал, он мне написал люмбаго и нестабильность. Лечил меня уколами и банками. Помогло тогда. В шеи тоже у меня нестабильность 2 мм. Вообще мне доктор всегда твердил, что у тебя грыжи не так важно, главная твоя проблема нестабильность. На МРТ нет компрессии от грыж корешков. Но нога тем не менее отнимается потихоньку. Надо снова снять МРТ, может чего изменилось. А вы разве не делали рентген? Мне казалось, что нестабильность она почти у всех у кого грыжи. Там как по другому? Грыжи и образуются от того, что некоторые позвонки перегружены больше, из-за того что некоторые мало подвижны, а другие избыточно двигаются, вот она и не стабильность.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Янв 2017)

В частной клинике,  наверное всем ставят нестабильность,  2 мм в шее,  это говорят норма.


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Янв 2017)

Нестабильность Рентгенолог поставил. Причем я ходил в обычную больничку ренген делать.


----------



## La murr (26 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> ...ходил в обычную больничку ренген делать...


Рентген делали с функциональными пробами?


----------



## Natky (26 Янв 2017)

Что-то вас тут, не сделавших операцию, по пальцам рук можно пересчитать) На самом деле всё до поры до времени, пока либо сильно не прижмёт или не разовьётся во что-то похуже, увы( Я не то что об операции, даже о консультации с нейрохирургом и слышать не желала. Но в итоге прооперирована. Слава богу, удачно.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Янв 2017)

Нас таких много,  поверьте, просто не все на сайте  Поздравляю с удачным решением проблемы.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Янв 2017)

Александр,  а Вы не думали, почему не может сидеть или ездить в транспорте? Что Мрт показывает, или только нестабильность?Постоянной нестабильность быть не может,  если я допустим прокачала себе пресс,  сильно,  а сижу за компом опираясь не на спинку стула,  а как раз на этом прессе,  то есть удерживать только мышцами живота,  причём чуть склонившись,у меня и стягивает эти мышцы живота, и грудную клетку тянет вниз,  дома я все это немного растягивать йогой,  потом все по новой. Может, при нестабильности йога и не нужна? Я ходить и ездить в транспорте как раз нормально могу, я сидеть и ездить за рулём не могу.


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Янв 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Рентген делали с функциональными пробами?


Не знаю. А как он делается с функциональными пробами? Делали когда прямой позвоночник, потом согнутый позвоночник, потом там прямо на снимках рентгенология рисовала линии вдоль каждого позвонка и мерила линейкой нестабильность, типа каждый позвонки при сгибании не встают в единую линию скругления, а как бы в разные стороны. Это и есть функциональные пробы?


Natky написал(а):


> Что-то вас тут, не сделавших операцию, по пальцам рук можно пересчитать) На самом деле всё до поры до времени, пока либо сильно не прижмёт или не разовьётся во что-то похуже, увы( Я не то что об операции, даже о консультации с нейрохирургом и слышать не желала. Но в итоге прооперирована. Слава богу, удачно.


Просто те, кто может жить без операции, они сюда не пишут, они живут, приспосабливаются, терпят по возможности. А на этом сайт пишут 90% тех у кого жизнь просто АД! И там уже без операции практически ничего нельзя делать. А у кого болит, но не очень можно терпеть, они сюда не пишут. 
У операции два недостатка:
1) Не гарантии, что будит лучше чем есть, по этому если ты еще можешь хоть как-то двигаться и жить, то лучше её не делать.
2) Научные умы так и не решили проблему как сделать операцию и сохранить подвижность поясничный сегментов позвонков, пока только умеют болтами скручивать - это огромный МИНУС.
Особенно в моем случаи у меня проблема с тремя дисками, т.е. мне нужно скрепить по сути крестец и три позвонка. Что при этом останется от подвижности в позвоночнике? Если бы у меня была бы проблема только с нижним позвонком, я бы уже давным давно операцию сделал бы и не мучился. 
Я ходил к нейрохирургу - он мне сказал, что тебе лучше после операции врятли будит. Ты же можешь ходить. Вот если совсем начнет конечность отказывать, тогда приходи сделаем. Я конечно собираюсь сделать опять МРТ и сходить вновь на консультацию, что скажет через год посмотрим.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Александр,  а Вы не думали, почему не может сидеть или ездить в транспорте? Что Мрт показывает, или только нестабильность?Постоянной нестабильность быть не может,  если я допустим прокачала себе пресс,  сильно,  а сижу за компом опираясь не на спинку стула,  а как раз на этом прессе,  то есть удерживать только мышцами живота,  причём чуть склонившись,у меня и стягивает эти мышцы живота, и грудную клетку тянет вниз,  дома я все это немного растягивать йогой,  потом все по новой. Может, при нестабильности йога и не нужна? Я ходить и ездить в транспорте как раз нормально могу, я сидеть и ездить за рулём не могу.


Я свое состояние ощущаю и расцениваю так:
У меня в пояснице на МРТ проблема с тремя нижними дискам. Все три диска это широкие протрузии, плюс в двух дисках грыжи есть по 5 мм центральные без корешковой компрессии.
Когда я сижу опираюсь немного на спинку стула, то протрузии начинают выпячиваться и нервировать корешки, то на одной ноге, то на другой в основном на правой чаще всего из-за этого приходится вставать и отдыхать, ходить. В авто понятно, там тоже сидение только с вибрацией- т.е. еще хуже. 
Я тоже качаю пресс и могу сидеть в принципе опираясь на него без спинки стула - легко. И я даже иногда так сижу и как-бы даже меньше так болит нога. Но после 30 минут сидения вроде в прямой позе, я даже зеркало ставил, у меня начинается спазм в плечевом поясе и в шеи. В итоге это заканчивается все приступом синдрома позвоночной артерии  - я делал исследование -это снижение кровоснабжение мозга на 42%. Ощущение шум в ушах, пьяная голова. Если до сильного приступа довести, то ужасные головокружение. Это АД! У людей еще и рвота бывает, у меня такого нет. Как сесть так, чтобы при сидении не перегружалась шея, я не знаю. Т.е я знаю нужен прямо легкий наклон спины назад и подголовник - тогда шея просто идеально, но тогда отнимаются ноги, т.к. именно этот наклон и выдавливает диски.
Я и когда по улице хожу, то тоже всяко бывает бывает нога болит, а бывает и в шею полезет и тогда прямо останавливаешься, приседаешь на корточки, чтобы натянуть позвоночник и тогда шею отпускает немного.
Я живу каждый день между двух огней шея и спина. Меня не клинет спину как у людей, они то ходят, то ни ходят. Спина вообще не болит. А вот ноги голова по 10 раз за день то одно то другое.
По поводу йоги? Я до сих пор не уверен полезна ли она мне до конца или нет. Но есть все же положительные факты. Год назад в январе 2016г - я чувствовал себя практически также как и в этом году (также ноги и шея). Но отличие в том, что в прошлом году я почти не мог ходить, у меня были резкие боли в ягодице, как ножем режет, у меня просто такая была дикая скованность в позвоночнике и мышцах. После того как я с 1 апреля 2015г. начал тренироваться, я разработал суставы по всему телу. У меня все гнется, все движется просто супер. Я ощущаю свое тело на 100%. Если бы не те повреждения в позвоночнике, я как писал уже вообще бы бегом занялся бы по горам (скайраннинг)! Мое тело просто просит движения! Энергии просто удержать не могу. Я даже иногда когда иду пешком и ощущаю ничего не болит в данным момент, то просто срываюсь и немного добегаю, чтобы успеть на зеленый на пешеходнике. Хотя блин знаю, что нельзя! И это все заслуга растяжки, йоги, тренировки.

Еще я почему-то уверен, что если я смогу постепенно сгибаться в складочку причем как с прямыми ногами, так и в бабочке (т.е. проверну тазобедренные суставы), то болезнь моя приглушаться немного. Почему? Потому, что я смогу наклоняться с прямой спиной и тогда нагрузка с поясницы уйдет. Ведь наклоняться приходится в жизни, шнурки завязать, что-то поднять и т.д. Да я сгибаю ноги в коленях, чтобы компенсировать недостаток движения в задней поверхности ног. Но даже при сгибании ног в коленях, там все равно при наклоне вываливается поясница горбом. Короче ноги надо растягивать.
Я делаю в йоги фактически в основном это бабочку и складочку. Т.к. если вообще говорить о йоги - то это фундамент йоги! Если эти два упражнения не гнуться, то все остальное там делать практически бесполезно!
Вот у вас же гнется складочка, может по этому вам и лучше, вы меньше скругляться спину при наклоне.
И даже если я в конце концов сделаю операцию и придется сшить три позвонка болтами, то прогиб в тазобедренном суставе - это выход. Я смогу наклоняться за счет суставов таза.
Проблема в том, что сшить нижние позвонки - это чревато потерять компенсацию поясничного отдела и тогда шея будит постоянно под ударом, автоматически в шеи тоже надо сшивать позвонки. И что остается тогда - инвалидность??? Это я хочу сказать для тех кто так пропагандирует операцию! Операцию сделать хорошо, когда у тебя там одна грыжа и два позвонка скрутили, да и фиг с ними! А когда у тебя там во всем позвоночнике дисбаланс, тогда все это скреплять начитать - это утопия! И примеры здесь на сайте есть! Я еще не снимал грудной отдел, там тоже я думаю не все так хорошо.

Еще хочу такой тезис про свои спину написать для простоты понимая. 
Когда у меня прямая спина в пояснице долгое время, то ноги не болят. Можно сесть или идти натянуть поясницу, то тогда начинает перегружать шея и смещаются там позвонки - отсюда синдром, пьяная голова. Когда я скругляю поясницу, то шея отпускает, но начинают болеть ноги. Управление четко все из положение поясничного отдела. Как за на кнопку нажимаю практически. А где то положение при котором ничего не будит болеть?????? Оно иногда бывает в динамике, когда идешь по улице, а в статике его нет практически. По этому у меня конечно нет сильных болей как у некоторый (они были месяца три, когда я не мог почти ходить, но я их пчелами и упражнениями смог немного обуздать). Но при этом эти мои "карусели" жить мешают не слабо! Фактически особо делать ничего не возможно, т.к. основная ежедневная задача - это править позвоночник, забыть о нем не получается ни на одну минуту. От этого иногда кажется, что я как фильме "День сурка" и выйти из него не могу..........!

Может и диски межпозвоночные скоро будут печать и можно будит сделать операцию по замене диска на хороший имплантант, который будит двигаться как собственный.


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Янв 2017)

Я понимаю, что гимнастика, растяжка - йога, а также длительная ходьба она как бы мне в какой-то мере приносит вред. Приносит вред пояснице, там болит от этого наверное. Т.к. я пробовал не заниматься и вообще никуда не ходить дома сидеть. И в этом случаи есть есть положительный эффект для спины там начинает меньше двигаться позвонки в пояснице, меньше раздражать эти нервы и лучше себя ноги чувствуют. Но это отсутствие подвижности просто приводит к такой ужасной перегрузки плечевой части тела, верхне грудного отдела, шею за собой тянет и эти спазмы не получается снять упражнениями на верхний отдел не трогая нижний. Упражнения руками, растяжки, даже занятия  теме же гантелями лежа и т.д. Все равно начинаешь мучиться с шей просто не хуже чем со спиной, если не больше, доходит до того, что шею начинает клинить при поворотах. И единственный способ с балансировать и расслабить шею - это начать ходить, тянуть ноги, гнуться в пояснице, делать упражнения (разбалтывать поясницу если хотите) Тогда шея постепенно восстанавливается, но ноги начинают болеть! Это все заставляет меня жить постоянно на атомной бомбе. Я и тренироваться не могу много, но я засесть, залечь, перестать двигаться не могу тоже. Мое "самое любимое хобби" (в огне бы оно горело!) - это балансировать постоянно свой позвоночник.
В чем я так провинился, что меня так наказали...... Жить тебе вот так! Не будит у тебя покоя ни в каком положении, будишь метаться из угла в угол (проклятие!) Я хоть реалист и не очень верю там во всякое колдовство, но парой по другому думать просто не могу. Хотя снимать проклятие я конечно не собираюсь идти к бабке. Но в экстрасенсов верю. Может дело не в энергии. Но я просто общаюсь и констатирую факты и все! Некоторым людям разрешают больше в этой жизни, а некоторым закрывают дорогу почему?


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Янв 2017)

Александр, тема философская, мне от йоги тоже получше, если помогает , можно пробовать, отведение бедра при нестабильности делать не нужно.  Почему Вы не ищите нормального врача. Не нейрохирурга, йога может чуть провоцировать нестабильность, но если помогает, хорошо, там бы еще как бы что укрепить нужно, кроме растяжек, но если у Вас МФС, то это трудно наверное, и осторожно надо. У меня куча знакомых, которые работают и живут, с грыжами и без операции. В основном это аудиторы - т.е люди ноутбучно сидячие, многие вообще ничем не занимаются, ходят к остеопату, некоторым помогла та же йога+ остеопат, если совсем все плохо, я бы конечно выбрала операцию.


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Янв 2017)

Вот я тоже посмотрел, что при нестабильности много чего не нужно делать. Йога как вы говорите правильно, она помогает, но немного провоцирует нестабильность, с нею приходится очень осторожно.
Что такое МФС?
Почему не ищу врача? Я в них разочаровался, после этого мануальщика. Хотя он даже не мануальщик, а кинезиолог он мне все мышцы тестировал, а потом просто подправил позвонки и мне стало от этого намного хуже. Остеопата я в городе на ходил. Да и боюсь искать, т.к. он может тем же мануальщиком оказаться. А нестабильность мануалить НЕЛЬЗЯ! У меня есть два доктора. Один делает отличный массаж. После которого хорошо становится, правда дорого берет 2000-2500 т.р. сеанс. А другой доктор это апитерапевт, он помогает. После месяца хождения на пчел я себя еще месяц хорошо довольно чувствую. Жаль что это не длится ну хотя бы месяца три. Другой вопрос найти врача, к который бы меня посмотрел и сказал, вот тебе надо вот эту мышцу растянуть, вот эту мышцу укрепить, вот эту мышцу не трогать и для этого нужно делать вот такое упражнение, вот такое упражнение и вот такое упражнение. И он это должен все определить по мышцам. Делать столько по времени, например месяц, потом через месяц опять к нему, он снова смотрит и говорит, там как состояние, как дальше заниматься, какие еще упражнения добавить. Вот какой доктор мне нужен. А править позвонки приемами мне не надо, от этого только хуже. Показал бы мне например какие-то точки например, которые можно давить, чтобы снимать определенные спазмы мышц. Такого я пока не находил доктора, все в основном либо уколы, либо приемы. Ну вот массаж и пчелы это более менее без вреда ходя бы. 
Вообще мне вот интересно как у вас состояние в течении суток если брать оно стабильное или всяко бывает?????
Вот у меня например даже если сегодня взять. С утра не болело почти ничего с 8 до 9. Потом посидел, начало стрелять в ногу правую с 9 до 11. Потом я пошел по делам прошел примерно пешком 2,0 км. В процессе хоть бы ногу отпустило и начала кружится голова, в шею ушла перегрузка. Я дошел до места, там пришлось постоять в очереди час, в процессе стояния голова прошла, появилась дикая тяжесть в обеих ногах, я пошел назад пришел назад с тяжестью в ногах, они аш гудели и пятка немела одна. Потом посидел пару часов и в 17 часов пошел опять по делам. Как ни странно ноги прошли, появилась прямо легкость хоть прыгай, немного осталось в плече спазм и пятка немного чувствительность нарушена, а так состояние отличное я прошел еще 2,0 км а можно было и пробежать, был ощущение почти полного здоровья. Прошло 3 часа, сейчас сижу болит опять нога. Болезнь вернулась. И вот так каждый день. У меня по 10 раз за день разные ощущения я могу быть и почти здоровым сколько та часов, также в другое время я просто мучаюсь, ни сидеть ни ходить все тяжело. 
А у вас как состояние меняется???

_У меня куча знакомых, которые работают и живут, с грыжами и без операции. В основном это аудиторы - т.е люди ноутбучно сидячие, многие вообще ничем не занимаются_
Ну да я понимаю, их эта жизнь устраивает. Они сидят и сидят! А мне так не интересно. Я в горы хочу лазить, путешествовать. Я себе это открыл вдруг в 30 лет. И очень жалею что поздно. У нас тут гор под боком полно - Кузнецкий алатау, Алтай. Мне нравится это занятие. Но с этой болячкой не очень получается. Сейчас совсем почти не получается. Не могу я на месте сидеть - это сравнимо смерти. Я понимаю. что ту еще кому что от жизни надо. Кто-то живет себе с грыжей сидит дома как старик и не парится. Хотя я уже писал у меня не получается сидеть, даже если сильно захочу. Мне организм не дает.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Янв 2017)

С грыжами один человек кладет печки,  в свободное от основной работы время и катается на лыжах. Другой ездит в монастырь на лето, работать  копать и т.д, у Вас нестабильность от мыслей скорее,  любое нервное переживание вызывает спазм, который Вы немного йогой лечите,  и я тоже,  но полностью расслабиться не можете ни Вы ни я, если был бы Алтай рядом,  я бы попробовала в горы сходить,  а для начала убрать нервоз, который держит в напряжении,  вот это и есть Мфс.

Может конечно так проявляются проблемы с позвоночной артерий конечно,  или с соединительной тканью,  но меня берут крутые сомнения. В течение дня состояние не айс,  потому что приходится работать,  под вечер бывает ничего,  сейчас пробежала за автобусом метров сто как девочка, и ничего,  когда сидела, все было зажато до щелканья,  и лопатка,  и шея,  а потом нога. Я склоняюсь,  что это невроз,  потому что даже у самых крутых скручены бабушек такого не бывает. А пчелы говорят хорошо.


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> С грыжами один человек кладет печки,  в свободное от основной работы время и катается на лыжах. Другой ездит в монастырь на лето, работать  копать и т.д, у Вас нестабильность от мыслей скорее,  любое нервное переживание вызывает спазм, который Вы немного йогой лечите,  и я тоже,  но полностью расслабиться не можете ни Вы ни я, если был бы Алтай рядом,  я бы попробовала в горы сходить,  а для начала убрать нервоз, который держит в напряжении,  вот это и есть Мфс.
> 
> Может конечно так проявляются проблемы с позвоночной артерий конечно,  или с соединительной тканью,  но меня берут крутые сомнения. В течение дня состояние не айс,  потому что приходится работать,  под вечер бывает ничего,  сейчас пробежала за автобусом метров сто как девочка, и ничего,  когда сидела, все было зажато до щелканья,  и лопатка,  и шея,  а потом нога. Я склоняюсь,  что это невроз,  потому что даже у самых крутых скручены бабушек такого не бывает. А пчелы говорят хорошо.



Согласен, я тоже об этом думал. Вы правы! Просто я человек еще такой импульсивный, взрывной. На Алтай я и так в горы езду последние 3-и года, правда вся проблема не в гору зайти, а доехать до горы. Но кое как доезжаю туда сюда поездка 1500 - 2000 тыс км - суммарное путешествие иногда поменьше 1000 км. На горе ничего не болит это факт. Когда туда поднимаешься, то все проходит. Я живу в г. Новокузнецке. А дача у меня в горной Шории - Мундыбаш. Это недалеко от Шерегеша. Там тоже места красивые. Вот когда туда приезжаешь там меньше мучает спина, нога. Это место как-бы для место силы и энергии. Кстати та женщина живет именно в этом Мундыбаше, она переехала из Новокузнецка по причине того, что в Новокузнецке энергетика плохая и не возможно работать. А там небо чистое она говорит с точки зрения энергии и там лучше жить. В попытках привести МФС в норму я даже придумал себе маршрут для хоть бы - 13 км. Я его называю Кольцо Мундыбаша. Летом я хожу его почти каждый выходной. Это дает определенную релаксацию для меня. Т.к. в городе я явно не могу расслабиться как и вы тоже. И там есть такое место на пути этого маршрута, когда ты проходишь мимо речки и если определенным образом сконцентрироваться на звуке природы и отключить мозг от всех бытовых дел и болячки в том числе, то на некоторое время создается впечатление, что ты не выздровил. И оно действительно не болит. Но это состояние к сожалению привязано к этому месту и взять это состояние домой не получается, хотя очень хочется. Я пытался дома весить фотографии на стенку этого места и брать с собою какие то предметы от туда. Это не помогает! Я как бы знаю понимаю где оно равновесие и как его достигнуть и в тоже время я не могу его у себя сохранить внутри, оно убегает постоянно. Это сложно! Ты все рано возвращаешься в эту темноту, клетку хоть как назови. День Сурка!
А вы в каком городе живете?????


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Янв 2017)

СПб, тут тоже есть где расслабиться, потому, что красивый город.Раньше он по моим ощущенио ям "пел", каждая улица свои эмоции,  звуки,  запахи,  я раньше считала,  что у любого города есть "своя музыка". Теперь они для меня все одинаковые,  серые. Это не нестабильность,  это невроз. Я думаю,  что Вас тоже не может расслабить не один остеопат, у меня так. Вы попробуйте свое состояние из гор перенести в йогу,  там же не только тянуть,  ну и расслабляться нужно.До этого у меня такой процесс шёл сам собой,  а теперь не идёт, только тянусь Проявление грыж, тут минимально,  у меня ещё бифукация позвоночной артерии,  может конечно из за этого плечо, становиться деревянным при работе за компом. От этой темы помогает даижение. Может поэтому Вам хорошо в горах, потому, что туда ещё попасть нужно,  движение жизнь. Мне массажист сказал, что так зажать себе спину можно только головой, а не грыжами, эмоциональная возбудимость,  одни мышцы зажимают,  другие берут на себя работу зажатых, поэтому все болит и нестабильно.Я перед этим пила Симбалту,  не горы конечно, но мне чуть начало помогать, почему то отговорите женщина психиатр, в всучив мне фенозипам,  чтобы я с неё слезла. Фен держал мышечную вакханалию чуть чуть, как только я перестала его пить,  началось то же самое.Я думаю, что наша проблема, эмоциональная лабильность,  грыжи отдельно или из за неё.Спину то кривит при этом. Вернее хочу так думать, если, в моем случае виновата Па, то мне не поможет,  ни йога, ни операция, ни СБР.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Янв 2017)

Александр,  то что Вы пишите -не могу усидеть на месте, день сурка, эмоциональная натура,  раз Вы занимаетесь йогой почитайте про Доша Вата, "ветер", и что бывает,  когда этот тип преобладает,  и как это уравновесить,  там как раз и про питание есть,  и про упражнения. Если у Вас ещё и худощавое телосложение,  точнно найдёте для себя там много полезного. У нас в европе,  без аюверды,  у обычных врачей,  это тревожные натуры,  и надо пить антидепресы,  попробуйте без них.У меня брат на них сидт,  помогает мало,  но он настоящий представитель этой Доши Ватта,  без всяких примесей,  бывают состояния, когда по какой то причине,  как-то их Дош начинает преобладать,  вот с помощью йоги, гор и еды в 30 лет ещё можно это подправить,  или как то улучшить,  брату тоже 30, но он о йоге слышать не хочет. У меня тоже сейчас это Доша бушует  Я не знаю правда почему,  раньше все было ровно,  и грыжи были,  но я про них не знала.


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Александр,  то что Вы пишите -не могу усидеть на месте, день сурка, эмоциональная натура,  раз Вы занимаетесь йогой почитайте про Доша Вата, "ветер", и что бывает,  когда этот тип преобладает,  и как это уравновесить,  там как раз и про питание есть,  и про упражнения. Если у Вас ещё и худощавое телосложение,  точнно найдёте для себя там много полезного. У нас в европе,  без аюверды,  у обычных врачей,  это тревожные натуры,  и надо пить антидепресы,  попробуйте без них.У меня брат на них сидт,  помогает мало,  но он настоящий представитель этой Доши Ватта,  без всяких примесей,  бывают состояния, когда по какой то причине,  как-то их Дош начинает преобладать,  вот с помощью йоги, гор и еды в 30 лет ещё можно это подправить,  или как то улучшить,  брату тоже 30, но он о йоге слышать не хочет. У меня тоже сейчас это Доша бушует  Я не знаю правда почему,  раньше все было ровно,  и грыжи были,  но я про них не знала.



Да тело у меня худощавое. Я 190 см роста и 68 кг всего! Антидипресанты пить не хочу. Да и так таковой депрессии у меня нет. Если бы не проблемы с позвоночником, я бы нашел всегда чем заняться. По Доша Вата надо почитать. Спасибо. Попробую. Может найду способ как улучшить состояние.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Янв 2017)

Я думаю,  что это не проблема с позвоночником,  во всяком случае она не главная,  в 30 лет мне йога хорошо помогала,  а питание -по интуиции тоже. По интернету нужно понять суть ассан,  без расслабления, медитации,  они не имеют смысла,  наклоняется вперёд сильно может и не стоит стремиться,  тело оно же не совсем глупое,  подскажет,  что и как. На счёт раскрытии тбс в лотосе немного согласна,  только тоже по чуть чуть,  если не получается,  ведь если есть нестабильность тбс по разному работают,  нужно добиться не лотоса полного,  а равномерности в нем нахождения, то есть двумя ногами одинаково,  подойдёт и полулотос.


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Янв 2017)

Ну да! Доша Вата, "ветер" - это я и есть! Почти все про меня написано. 
Если бы знать это лет в 18 хотя бы. Может быть я по другому себя бы вел. Хрупкий у таких людей организм вот и все. Это я понял еще 5 лет назад. И самое главное закачать его не получается. Вон некоторые идут и закачивают себе тело в спортзале. А у меня этот номер не пройдет. Организм не тот. Я это ощутил, но не придал этому значение. Обычно все мальчики лет так эдок 25-30 набирают все, становятся такие плотненькие. Некоторые даже толстые. Если в этот момент пойти в качалку, то можно накачать мышцы. У меня все знакомые стали плотненькие. И при росте даже 185 см они весят 85 кг. А у меня такого не произошло! У меня тело с ростом 190 см как было 68 кг в 16 лет, так и осталось. У меня всегда аппетит был как у слона! И толку. Толку ноль! Сейчас я правда начал заморачиваться с питанием, буду пытаться по аюверде. Да там написано по Доша Вата, "ветер" - такие люди не обладают выносливостью. Но энергии много и хочется больше, вот ты себя и носилуешь. Я всю жизнь всегда живу с девизом - Я ВСЕ МОГУ И ВСЕ УМЕЮ! Конечно надо было себя больше беречь. Такое оно тело хрупкое. Но для мужчины как себя беречь? Это женщина может беречь, а мужик должен пахать! Для мужика это очень плохой тип! Сколько мужика из себя не лепи, все рано получается не получается толком не рыбы не мяса. С моими параметрами только моделью быть  .
А вы в каком городе живете?????

_добиться не лотоса полного, а равномерности в нем нахождения, то есть двумя ногами одинаково, подойдёт и полулотос._
Да именно так я и считаю. Мне нужна фактически бабочка с прямым позвоночником сидеть. Но пока не получается до конца. Полный лотос, я и не собираюсь загибать, там коленки надо выворачивать. Зачем? Это лишнее. А вот полулотос Да! С прямой спиной. Пока только с книжками и то криво! Но у меня пластичное тело, я это ощущаю и оно может разогнуться, я чувствую!


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Янв 2017)

Ну вот и отлично,  теперь более менее понятно,  что наши проблемы связаны с позвоночником от части,  Доша Вата,  если её больше,  это не верно,  нужно равновесие,  это идеально, но нужно добавить Пинта,  Капха,  то есть, если по русски,  нормплизовать работу печени,  желудка -Пинта желчь,  канал печени,  и меньше нервничать, чтобы не мешать в кучу адреналины, кортизолы,  ну и вес набрать, хоть чуть была жировой прослойка, Йога не лечит спину,  она в порядок мозги приводит,  а если поможет,  это у неё такой побочный эффект. И цигун не лечит,  он не для этого, а для гармонии и равновесия. Это наши все вкучу свалили, 33 года лежал Иван на печи,  а потом решил заняться цигун, чтобы спина не ныла, лежать.


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ну вот и отлично,  теперь более менее понятно,  что наши проблемы связаны с позвоночником от части,  Доша Вата,  если её больше,  это не верно,  нужно равновесие,  это идеально, но нужно добавить Пинта,  Капха,  то есть, если по русски,  нормплизовать работу печени,  желудка -Пинта желчь,  канал печени,  и меньше нервничать, чтобы не мешать в кучу адреналины, кортизолы,  ну и вес набрать, хоть чуть была жировой прослойка, Йога не лечит спину,  она в порядок мозги приводит,  а если поможет,  это у неё такой побочный эффект. И цигун не лечит,  он не для этого, а для гармонии и равновесия. Это наши все вкучу свалили, 33 года лежал Иван на печи,  а потом решил заняться цигун, чтобы спина не ныла, лежать.


Да я понимаю, что йога не лечит напрямую спину. Трудно это найти гармонию. А с питанием я уже давно заморачиваюсь не зря, мне уже не первый говорит, про то, что нужно печень, желудок вылечить и тогда со спиной порядок настанет. Надо инструктора найти по йоге. Самому много в чем разобраться сложно. Еще в механики упражнений можно разобраться, а вот в медитации и правильном дыхании сложно. Я тут попробовал научится дыханию огня. Есть такие видео когда они сидят на снегу и дышат и им не холодно. Туммо йога. Я на снегу не пробовал. Но так в одежде на улице пробовал стоять и дышать, и действительно если упорядочить дыхание и создать кислородное голодание организма, то тело действительно начинает нагреваться. Позвоночник греется. И ноги и нос которые замерзли отогреваются на пустом месте фактически. Я изучил всю физику этого процесса, там все правильно с точки зрения теплофизики. У меня просто образование теплотехническое, я понимаю почему так. Тело - это печка и если подавать кислород на горение (хим реакции в организме) определенным образом, то КПД печки изменится. Но проблема в том, что после 10 минут такого дыхания меня скручивает приступ в пояснице, начинает болеть нога. Я потом два часа мучаюсь с ногой потом. Я просто удивлен. Я уже много раза пробовал и все время одинаково. Хотя я вроде ничего такого не делаю, спину не гну, не тянут, я просто дышу и по позвоночнику идет тепло. Словно энергия не проходит в этом месте, где болит, в пояснице. Как это можно объяснить не знаю?


> _но нужно добавить Пинта, Капха, то есть, если по русски, нормплизовать работу печени, желудка -Пинта желчь, канал печени, и меньше нервничать, чтобы не мешать в кучу адреналины, кортизолы, ну и вес набрать, хоть чуть была жировой прослойка,_


Ну да. я так и понял уже давно, что я худой из-за того, что эти органы работают неправильно. Хотя тут есть и другая сторона медали. У таких людей как мы просто щитовидка еще так работает.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Янв 2017)

Ага, заодно и она, осталось проверить все,  это.Почему болит нога, в каком отделе у Вас грыжа? Нога по идее должна болеть постоянно,  если грыжа виновата,  не может корешок то давить, то отпускать. Новокузнецк,  там до Чебоксар не совсем уж далеко,  к Антон Алексеев,  посмотрите видео. Сколько раз нужно дышать,  чтобы нога заболела?


----------



## leo1980 (29 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ну вот и отлично,  теперь более менее понятно,  что наши проблемы связаны с позвоночником от части,  Доша Вата,  если её больше,  это не верно,  нужно равновесие,  это идеально, но нужно добавить Пинта,  Капха,  то есть, если по русски,  нормплизовать работу печени,  желудка -Пинта желчь,  канал печени,  и меньше нервничать, чтобы не мешать в кучу адреналины, кортизолы,  ну и вес набрать, хоть чуть была жировой прослойка, Йога не лечит спину,  она в порядок мозги приводит,  а если поможет,  это у неё такой побочный эффект. И цигун не лечит,  он не для этого, а для гармонии и равновесия. Это наши все вкучу свалили, 33 года лежал Иван на печи,  а потом решил заняться цигун, чтобы спина не ныла, лежать.


отлично написано.
Жил в сингапуре год, и в парках гулял частенько, не разу не видел практик цигун, а вот скрюченых видел много и все всё время едят, им это важнее это культ.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Янв 2017)

LEO, я же говорю,  что они им не занимаются,  они же не монахи шаолиня,  скручены они действительно сильно,  я по туристам вижу. Но цигун хорошая вещь,  для внутреннего спокойствия,  по видимому в Сингапуре от еды более спокойны.


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ага, заодно и она, осталось проверить все,  это.Почему болит нога, в каком отделе у Вас грыжа? Нога по идее должна болеть постоянно,  если грыжа виновата,  не может корешок то давить, то отпускать. Новокузнецк,  там до Чебоксар не совсем уж далеко,  к Антон Алексеев,  посмотрите видео. Сколько раз нужно дышать,  чтобы нога заболела?



Вот и я про тоже! Что грыжа давит всегда, а у меня нет! У меня то болит, то не болит. То шея, то нога. Причем то одно, то другая. Нет конечно есть небольшая область кожи, на которой пониженная чувствительность. Сколько нужно дышать? Минут 10 примерно и потом я мучаюсь с ногой просто гораздо сильнее. Сразу обострение. Я уже много раз проверял. Антона Алексеева посмотрю обязательно. А грыжи у меня две они в пояснице - самый нижний диск около кресца и потом через один диск выше.

Антон Алексеев - да я понял. Я его все видео смотрел. Это кинезиолог. Хороший доктор. Он у вас в Чебоксарах живет?

Я тогда его видео в 2015 г. насмотрелся и нашел кинезиолога в г. Кемерово. Он мне тоже как на тех видио все тестировал мышцы, а потом сделал небольшую мануалку, типа поправил позвоночник. И после этого мне фактически и по поплохело. До этого я жил боле менее сносно. А после него я стал мучаться и вот уже больше года мучаюсь. Я думаю, что мне просто не повезло, я нашел плохого кинезиолога (доктора).


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Янв 2017)

Я в СПб,  не в Чебоксарах,  что бывает,  когда Вы не занимаетесь йогой?Может Вам просто это не подходит? Если грыжи в пояснице,  Вы их задевает при дыхании,  то наклоны вообще не айс.По большому счету, поясница всегда сносит шейный отдел, тут нечему удивляться. Тут есть Колокол, он более менее привёл себя в обычное состояние простым ЛФК, может тоже попробовать?А протестировать что где зажато можно "научным тыком"теннисный мячиком", я проверяю просто руками. Если есть подтверждения нестабильность,  из йоги можно позу номер ноль,  ну и дыхание.


----------



## Колокол (29 Янв 2017)

Да, вроде как благодаря ЛФК получилось. Два месяца, как уже работаю, хоть и стоя. Но вот не нравится, что растет нагрузка на шею. Стараюсь сейчас максимально в каждом упражнении доводить технику до идеала, чтобы не навредить чему-нибудь другому.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Янв 2017)

Колокол,  и у меня идёт, грудиная мышца от мышки в спазме, как Вы отачивате технику, те же упражнения,  но чаще? У меня уже за три года, телосложение,  аж спрашивают Знали бы как мне сидеть не хорошо. Я бы сделала операцию,  у меня не криминально везде, не больше 5мм, операцию не предлагали.Правда,  там, где грыжа была побольше, l1-l2 денсометрия показала остеопороз, выше ниже все гуд,  а там все плохо.


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я в СПб,  не в Чебоксарах,  что бывает,  когда Вы не занимаетесь йогой?Может Вам просто это не подходит? Если грыжи в пояснице,  Вы их задевает при дыхании,  то наклоны вообще не айс.По большому счету, поясница всегда сносит шейный отдел, тут нечему удивляться. Тут есть Колокол, он более менее привёл себя в обычное состояние простым ЛФК, может тоже попробовать?А протестировать что где зажато можно "научным тыком"теннисный мячиком", я проверяю просто руками. Если есть подтверждения нестабильность,  из йоги можно позу номер ноль,  ну и дыхание.


Я сам до конца не знаю подходит йога или нет. Можно заниматься несколько месяцев йогой и все будит боле менее нормально. Гнуться. А следующие два месяца делаю те же упражнения и все никак не могу настроить так, чтобы не обострялось. При том не до конца понятно, от упражнений ли это вообще обостряется. Когда не занимаешься неделю оно все рано болит, может от других факторов болит. Сел, встал, прошел пешком, наклонился и т.д. Я стараюсь вроде не делать упражнения которые ну прямо совсем вредные. Т.е. стараюсь фактически превратить йогу в полу ЛФК. Что-то смешанное. Да я это уже понял, что поясница сносит шейный отдел. Они в паре работают.
А что эта за поза номер ноль?????
Руками наживаете ищете где болит на теле? Я знаю эти точки где болит. Знаю где нажать можно чтобы стреляло в ногу в мышцу. У меня самое главное это перекос таза и тела. Правое плече выше, левое ниже. Там сколиоз 2-й степени. Я ощущаю этот перекос. Исправить сколиоз не возможно. Но как исправить перекос, как найти те мышцы которые нужно тренировать, чтобы они этот перекос немного выровняли.


Колокол написал(а):


> Да, вроде как благодаря ЛФК получилось. Два месяца, как уже работаю, хоть и стоя. Но вот не нравится, что растет нагрузка на шею. Стараюсь сейчас максимально в каждом упражнении доводить технику до идеала, чтобы не навредить чему-нибудь другому.


А какие упражнения делаете можете дать ссылку.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Колокол,  и у меня идёт, грудиная мышца от мышки в спазме, как Вы отачивате технику, те же упражнения,  но чаще? У меня уже за три года, телосложение,  аж спрашивают Знали бы как мне сидеть не хорошо. Я бы сделала операцию,  у меня не криминально везде, не больше 5мм, операцию не предлагали.Правда,  там, где грыжа была побольше, l1-l2 денсометрия показала остеопороз, выше ниже все гуд,  а там все плохо.


Остеопороз это даже хуже чем грыжа. Т.к. там начитают разрастаться остеофиты и они начинают сужать щель тем где корешки выходят и зажимать эти корешки. Это так Антон Алексеев так считает.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Янв 2017)

Когда остеопороз,  там уже ничего не разрастается. Упражнения есть на этом сайте,  упражнения Доктора Ступина. Если перекос и сколиоз, лучше заниматься с инструктором. У меня тоже и перекос,  и сколиоз.


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Когда остеопороз,  там уже ничего не разрастается. Упражнения есть на этом сайте,  упражнения Доктора Ступина. Если перекос и сколиоз, лучше заниматься с инструктором. У меня тоже и перекос,  и сколиоз.


Да! Я понимаю. что инструктор нужен. Только его бы найти этого инструктора. Буду искать. Я правда не знаю в каком направлении искать? Бывают разные инструкторы: 1) в любом спортзале есть инструктор - только это не мой вариант особенно те кто с тяжелой атлетикой. 2) Бывают инструктора по йоге - и тут надо именно индивидуальные занятия - можно попробовать. 3) Бывают инструкторы ЛФК  таких правда пока даже не знаю где искать в поликлиниках?


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Янв 2017)

Попробуйте просто ЛФК, с сайта,  не поможет,  можно в поликлинике. Но мне не подошёл их комплекс,  потому что упор был сделан на шейный отдел,  а надо с поясницы начать.


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Янв 2017)

Поищу упражнения у них на сайте хорошо. Где-то в разделе о консервативном лечении искать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Остеопороз это даже хуже чем грыжа. Т.к. там начитают разрастаться остеофиты и они начинают сужать щель тем где корешки выходят и зажимать эти корешки. Это так Антон Алексеев так считает.


Остеопороз - потеря кальция из костей.
Срастание - это спондилёз.
Два разных процесса, могут идти одновременно.


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> стеопороз - потеря кальция из костей.
> Срастание - это спондилёз.
> Два разных процесса, могут идти одновременно.


Понятно. Перепутал я понятия. А эти процессы возможно каким-то образом при тормозить? Понятно, что восстановить врят ли возможно. Что нужно делать, что не давать процессу прогрессировать.
В случаи со спондилезом - это я так понимаю гимнастика? Хотя как я понял прочитав этот сайт, то нижние два позвонка в пояснице вообще с возрастом срастаются у всех.
А что делать с остеопорозом? Кушать кальций? Наверное не все так просто. Еще катализаторы нужны, что усвоить этот кальций. На сколько я читал, можно кушать тоннами этот кальций, но он может просто не усваиваться и все. На остеопороз наверное экология сильно влияет? А как влияет место проживание (климат) на остеопороз?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Остеопороз - потеря кальция из костей.
> Срастание - это спондилёз.
> Два разных процесса, могут идти одновременно.


Доктор Ступин дайте ссылку на вашу гимнастику пожалуйста!


----------



## La murr (30 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин дайте ссылку на вашу гимнастику пожалуйста!


Здесь - http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Янв 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Здесь - http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


Спасибо большое!


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Янв 2017)

Кушать кальций при остеопорозе одного позвонка,  тоже как то сомнительно,  он же на нем одном не будет отеладываться,  показатели по денмометрии l1-3.2,l2-2.6, остальные -0.5, те есть норма, и тбс норма.


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Кушать кальций при остеопорозе одного позвонка,  тоже как то сомнительно,  он же на нем одном не будет отеладываться,  показатели по денмометрии l1-3.2,l2-2.6, остальные -0.5, те есть норма, и тбс норма.


Да, тоже верно, что толку не будит от кальция. Тут просто питание туда не идет нормально по каким-то причинам.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Янв 2017)

По причине спазма долго,  отпускает меня толи от Симбалты,  толи от того,  что я вчера промассировала все ребра,  может я за всю жизнь так зажата была,  перестаёт хрустеть, но болит под лопаткой и в грудине,  и чувствуется, что все мышцы работают по разному,  может это пока так,  но я выпрямилась,  и прошёл этот дикий хруст в лопатке. Вот так, Доша Вата


----------



## Колокол (30 Янв 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> как Вы отачивате технику, те же упражнения,  но чаще?


 читаю и смотрю, как правильно делать то или иное упражнение. Запоминаю и исправляюсь. Вот в частности "кошечку" на выгиб, оказалось, что я делал с подключеним шеи, а она должна не напягаться и не учавствовать. А я шею перегружал этим упражнением более 5-ти месяцев. И думал, что уж теперь делаю все верно - без прогибания спины.
Даже в больнице на ЛФК упражнение на четвереньках при выкидывании вперед/назад противоположных руки/ноги инструктор попровляла моё тело буквально на несколько градусов, чтобы я запоминал правильное положение.
А еще в декабре я провел эксперимент. Уговорил жену заняться ЛФК (её хватило на пару недель). Показал ей пару простых упражнений, которые делаю сам и стал наблюдать, как она их делает. И это был почти шок. Тело её болталось, то что должно было работать - не работало. При этом она постоянно говорила, что это все ерунда и она не чувствует никакой нагрузки. Таким весной был и я. Гимнастику делал, а становилось только хуже и некому было подсказать, что я делаю не так.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Янв 2017)

Здорово,  а гимнастика какая?


----------



## Александр_100 (31 Янв 2017)

Колокол написал(а):


> читаю и смотрю, как правильно делать то или иное упражнение. Запоминаю и исправляюсь. Вот в частности "кошечку" на выгиб, оказалось, что я делал с подключеним шеи, а она должна не напягаться и не учавствовать. А я шею перегружал этим упражнением более 5-ти месяцев. И думал, что уж теперь делаю все верно - без прогибания спины.
> Даже в больнице на ЛФК упражнение на четвереньках при выкидывании вперед/назад противоположных руки/ноги инструктор попровляла моё тело буквально на несколько градусов, чтобы я запоминал правильное положение.
> А еще в декабре я провел эксперимент. Уговорил жену заняться ЛФК (её хватило на пару недель). Показал ей пару простых упражнений, которые делаю сам и стал наблюдать, как она их делает. И это был почти шок. Тело её болталось, то что должно было работать - не работало. При этом она постоянно говорила, что это все ерунда и она не чувствует никакой нагрузки. Таким весной был и я. Гимнастику делал, а становилось только хуже и некому было подсказать, что я делаю не так.


Вот в том-то и дело, что когда подсказать некому и не знаешь то ли польза от гимнастики, то ли вред. Нужен хороший инструктор.


----------



## Александр_100 (31 Янв 2017)

Тут еще от состояния тела все зависит я пришел к выводу. Если тем сильно позвонки перекошены и ты вроде как делаешь эту гимнастику, а она тебя только разрушает, из-за того, что механика не правильно идет. Но стоит сходит например к массажисту даже, который расслабит там где надо мышцы и биомеханика изменится и уже та же зарядка, те же упражнения казалась бы вред приносят, а уже начинают приносить пользу. По этому здесь на столько все сложно с этой гимнастикой.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Янв 2017)

Я согласна


----------



## Александр_100 (31 Янв 2017)

Я кажется нашел причину почему нога болела от огненного дыхания. Когда я вдыхаю глубоко, то там грудная клетка расширяется и в позвонках сдвижка происходит, чуть чуть массажем расслабил в грудном отделе мышцы и вроде прошло такое. Не знаю на долго ли. Хорошая эта тема мне так понравилось. Зима на улице идешь и начинаешь типа мерзнуть особенно когда -20 и начинаешь дышать и сразу тело нагревается прямо на глазах, главное не перегреть, а то потеть начинаешь и это не хорошо, мокрый на морозе получается. Я даже сам не ожидал что так просто согреться прямо на улице. Просто супер метод. Почему люди не знают большинство. Там никакой йоги не надо. Там физика сплошная. Никакой фантастики абсолютно. Все в рамках физики! Я провел в -20 на морозе 3 часа и не замерз. Хотя если не дышать то с тем же количество одежды я выдерживаю 1 час это максимум. Я теперь мерзнуть не буду!


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Янв 2017)

Мне помогает,  я ещё дышу с гантелей животом.  Сегодня говорила с женщиной  за 50 лет на эту тему,  при сидении ей пробивает руку до пальца и болит правая нога. Уже все давно, говорит, что перестала страдать уже бассейном и проч.  Прелестями. Ей стало полегче немного,  потому что привыкла наверное,  это я себя три года мучаю часовым зарядками. Сейчас только позиция номер 0, это Шавасана. Она сказала,  глядя со спины,  что я сижу с наклоном вправо,  да я это и сама знаю, не могу включить поясничную мышцу. Сечас чуть пройдёт и дальше буду пытаться. Я перегрузите опять грудной, поднятием рук,  лежа на спине и на боку,  меня бесит,  что в левой конкретно все зажато,  вернее простреливало туда,правая только в плече,  левую вроде разработала,  плечо не пойму,  оно не болело,  просто спазм,  сейчас болит, но работает. У меня вообще все работает,  нужно наблюдать,  как Колокол,  что и какими мышцами делаются упражнения.


----------



## Колокол (31 Янв 2017)

@Kaprikon, @Александр_100 упражнения почти все есть у Ступина. Ничего сверхестественного. Нагрузка на всё по немногу. Но у меня нет сильного сколиоза и перекоса - может в этом дело и поэтому гимнастика даёт результат.
Просто каджый день делаю теже упражнения, что делал и вчера. А изменения вношу мелкие и по чуть-чуть. Да и названия у этого ЛФК нету. Собрал в кучу, что давали, что увидел, прочитал и не посчитал опасным, то и делаю.
Но я ходил к физкультурнику с кафедры ЛФК - он меня немного подравил за 8 занятий. Теперь показываюсь раз в месяц для коррекции.
Сейчас вот задумываюсь, что необходимо что-то предпринимать с шеей, пока не словил очередную беду. При этом я итак перекроил свой образ жизни до неузнаваемости, но, видимо, недостаточно. И все лучшее еще впереди )


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Фев 2017)

Колокол,  если шею ведёт, перекос то есть. Я пробовала делать ЛФК и отачивать,  спазм малой грудной,  хоть тресни. Надо попытать Доктора Ступина,, что делать. Триста походов по врачам,  они его даже определить не могут, в смысле синдром этой мышцы. Осталось прийти уже с диагнозом,  чтоб подтвердили,  и самой вылечить,  знать бы только как.
Доктор Ступин, как вести себя при синдроме Райта,  и как делать ЛФК?


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Фев 2017)

Колокол написал(а):


> @Kaprikon, @Александр_100 упражнения почти все есть у Ступина. Ничего сверхестественного. Нагрузка на всё по немногу. Но у меня нет сильного сколиоза и перекоса - может в этом дело и поэтому гимнастика даёт результат.
> Просто каджый день делаю теже упражнения, что делал и вчера. А изменения вношу мелкие и по чуть-чуть. Да и названия у этого ЛФК нету. Собрал в кучу, что давали, что увидел, прочитал и не посчитал опасным, то и делаю.
> Но я ходил к физкультурнику с кафедры ЛФК - он меня немного подравил за 8 занятий. Теперь показываюсь раз в месяц для коррекции.
> Сейчас вот задумываюсь, что необходимо что-то предпринимать с шеей, пока не словил очередную беду. При этом я итак перекроил свой образ жизни до неузнаваемости, но, видимо, недостаточно. И все лучшее еще впереди )



Да шея это такая штука, что с начало спазмы мучают, потом постепенно сосуды начинает прижимать. Я помню когда в 2011г со спиной поимел проблемы, лечил спину активно и долечил до того, что шею себе свернул в 2013г. Сейчас я шею как раз научился поддерживать. Я её даже не трогаю. Приступ синдрома (пьяная голова) снимаю исключительно упражнениями на поясничный и грудной отделы. Саму шею чем больше крутишь, тем больше синром. 
О, да образ жизни я тоже перекроил полностью за последний год. И конца и края нету этому всему. Дальше это только осталось уйти в медитацию и отрешиться от этого мира. Но я так уж совсем не могу. Мне надо работать, семья, дети  и т.д. Вообще если целый день заниматься своим здоровьем и больше ничего не делать. то чувствуешь себя хорошо. А работать когда.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мне помогает,  я ещё дышу с гантелей животом.  Сегодня говорила с женщиной  за 50 лет на эту тему,  при сидении ей пробивает руку до пальца и болит правая нога. Уже все давно, говорит, что перестала страдать уже бассейном и проч.  Прелестями. Ей стало полегче немного,  потому что привыкла наверное,  это я себя три года мучаю часовым зарядками. Сейчас только позиция номер 0, это Шавасана. Она сказала,  глядя со спины,  что я сижу с наклоном вправо,  да я это и сама знаю, не могу включить поясничную мышцу. Сейчас чуть пройдёт и дальше буду пытаться. Я перегрузите опять грудной, поднятием рук,  лежа на спине и на боку,  меня бесит,  что в левой конкретно все зажато,  вернее простреливало туда,правая только в плече,  левую вроде разработала,  плечо не пойму,  оно не болело,  просто спазм,  сейчас болит, но работает. У меня вообще все работает,  нужно наблюдать,  как Колокол,  что и какими мышцами делаются упражнения.



Хороша поза ноль, лежишь и расслабляешься.
Я тоже с перекосом борюсь постоянно. У меня правое плече выше чем левое и там все тело и таз тоже соответственно перекошено также, а еще и торсия есть (скручивание позвоночника). Болит правая рука, правая нога и правая ягодица. Также мучает правая коленка. Короче у меня правая часть тела она хуже чем левая. У меня на правой ноге даже ворикоз по моему начинается. Там кровоснабжение хуже. Одно время я не мог руками крутить вообще на шеи с правой стороны такой блок стоял мощный, потом я его расслабил за 3 месяца. Я постоянно себя мучаю, что бы ровно идти, ровно сидеть и не коситься в лево, только расслабишься раз сразу в лево пошло съезжать все. С павой стороны все рано есть спазм в пояснице.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Фев 2017)

Александр,  какая при этом всем может быть йога? Если хоть какой то массаж может это расслабить, то нужна потом наверное не йога.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2017)

> ...Хороша поза ноль, лежишь и расслабляешься...


Не в остром периоде. Может быть удушение если на живёте или на спине.



> ...Я тоже с перекосом борюсь постоянно. У меня правое плече выше чем левое и там все тело и таз тоже соответственно перекошено также, а еще и торсия есть (скручивание позвоночника)...


Так может у вас просто сколиоз и это такая норма. И тогда бороться надо не с перекосом, а с его последствиями.



> ... Болит правая рука, правая нога и правая ягодица. Также мучает правая коленка. Короче у меня правая часть тела она хуже чем левая. ...


У большинства правшей это именно так.



> ...У меня на правой ноге даже ворикоз по моему начинается. Там кровоснабжение хуже...


Это не приток крови, это отток. Начинающийся варикоз никак не влияет на рабоспо общность.



> .... Одно время я не мог руками крутить вообще на шеи с правой стороны такой блок стоял мощный, потом я его расслабил за 3 месяца. ...


Как раз средний срок саногенеза-самовыздоровления в большинстве случаев, все правильно.
От регионального ограничения подвижности во всем шейном отделе перешли к сегментарному- ограничению в 1-2 сегментах. Теперь это надо поддерживать.



> ..Я постоянно себя мучаю, что бы ровно идти, ровно сидеть и не коситься в лево, только расслабишься раз сразу в лево пошло съезжать все. С павой стороны все рано есть спазм в пояснице....


Так может в этом и причина. Для постоянной борьбы с перекос влево, надо постояло напрягать мышцы слева, вот они и в спазме.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Фев 2017)

Никогда бы в голову не пришло, что в остром периоде нельзя расслабляться лёжа на спине,  понаблюдаю,  может в этом проблема.  
Доктор Ступин,  а про малую грудную и нарушение итерации плеча скажите что нибудь,  тоже три месяца и ЛФК делаем или не делаем?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2017)

Так наберите в инете - синдром малой грудной мышцы. 
Сразу станет понятно это у Вас заболевание или нет.  
ЛФК, обязательно.
Расслабляться надо всегда осторожно.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин,  мы когда в инете что набираем,  у нас все заболевания те.  Как это лечат? Спасибо

У большинства правшей именно так,проявляется что?


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не в остром периоде. Может быть удушение если на живёте или на спине.
> 
> 
> Так может у вас просто сколиоз и это такая норма. И тогда бороться надо не с перекосом, а с его последствиями.
> ...


Спасибо Доктор Ступин! Вы прямо все разложили по полкам!
1) Да сколиоз у меня 2-й степени - это точно.
2) про правшей я тоже уже так понял. Что торсия позвоночника в эту сторону и сколиоз и болит все с право. Я даже уже задумывался над тем, чтобы серьезно заняться разработкой левой руки, так чтобы ей можно было все делать как правой и тогда возможно я смогу сбалансировать тело? Как вы считаете?
3) Я попробую напрягать мышцы с лева. Делать статические упражнения с напряжением левой стороны. Т.е. получается просто перекачена правая сторона тела, мышцы большие по объему сильные. А с лева не очень сильные. Вы прямо меня вдохновили на то чтобы начать работать над левой стороной тела и главное попробовать делать все левой рукой по возможности. Спасибо Доктор Ступин!


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Фев 2017)

Что Вы, Александр,  поняли про правшей? Большая часть населения -работает правой рукой,  ещё у какой-то четверти из них-сколиоз, так они ничего так живут, я пробовала конечно работать за компом левой,  результат удивил,  у меня не работает нормально как раз левая рука,  и грыжа левостороняя больше,  а вот что происходит с правой, загадки. Причём так странно оно, один день отпускает совсем почти,  на второй просыпаюсь,  вся зажато перекошеная, почему, не понятно,  матрас ортопедический,  правда такая же подушка почему то не подходит,  подходит обычная. Я даже с зарядкой это не могу связать. Месяц опять улучшения после йоги, да и ЛФК и такой слёт.Что за период такой этот месяц, с тренажёрами было так же. Вход пошла аркосия.


----------



## Колокол (1 Фев 2017)

Я левой рукой чищу зыбы уже месяца два (хотя я тоже правша). Разработал моторику. По началу было трудно. Моюсь уже тоже левой рукой месяца полтора (точно не помню - в своей теме писал). Так что нагрузку немного перенес. И лопатка левая теперь пришла в порядок. Плюс по ночам не немют пальцы на левой руке.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Фев 2017)

Колокол,  я левую почти разработала,  в том то и дело,  старательно и методично поднимая её верх, лежа на боку,  правая лопатка при этом ушла в спазм, и лежит болит, и лупит в грудину,  я её пока не трогаю, пару дней. Нужно как то этой левой разработано пытаться работать за компом,  что тяжко. Я пробовала работать стоя, тоже не айс.Надежда на то, что это пройдёт через пару дней, мне уже надоели все колеса,  но пока я шею с боку не расслпблю,  правая нормально не заработает . Для моторики мячик здорово идёт,  на нитке, ниткой его раскручиваешь,  а потом рукой веришь,  забыла как он зовётся.

Я с ноутом в руке прошлась пару км,  но он и трех кг не весит,  не ужели так все плохо в нашем королевстве,  что любая мелочь выводит из строя.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я с ноутом в руке прошлась пару км,  но он и трех кг не весит,  не ужели так все плохо в нашем королевстве,  что любая мелочь выводит из строя.


Вот он, корень!
Что полохо в королевстве, что любая мелочь выводит из строя?
Хирурги, почти все (кроме тех что на форуме) скажут- грыжи!
Доктор АИР, скажет - нарушение статики и  миофасциальная декомпенсация.
Доктор DOC, скажет - триггерные пункты.
Доктор Абель скажет - психоэмоциональная неустойчивость на фоне вирусного поражения.
Доктор Зинчук - нарушение статики и динамики за счёт костно-связочных структур.
Доктор Ступин - функциональная детренированность.

На самом деле причина в возрастных дегенеративно - дистрофических процессах (спондилоатроз, грыжа диска) приводящих к нарушению статики за счёт костно-связочных и миофасциальных структур с формирование различного уровня триггерных пунктов у психоэмоционально неустойчивой личности, часто на фоне вирусного поражения, находящейся в состоянии функциональной детренированности.

Да простят меня доктора!
Кто не простит, пусть бросит камень.
Но пусть бросит камень тот, кто сможет что-то убрать из этого списка.

Пойду одену доспехи, может спасут!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2017)

И исправдение выше:
... Может быть ухудшение если вы на животе или на спине ( имеется ввиду максимально расслабляетесь)


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Фев 2017)

Колокол написал(а):


> Я левой рукой чищу зыбы уже месяца два (хотя я тоже правша). Разработал моторику. По началу было трудно. Моюсь уже тоже левой рукой месяца полтора (точно не помню - в своей теме писал). Так что нагрузку немного перенес. И лопатка левая теперь пришла в порядок. Плюс по ночам не немют пальцы на левой руке.


Значит я правильно мыслю. Буду левую руку разрабатывать. Я знаю человека который обеими руками одинаково работает. Он специально себе симметрию создал в этом вопросе.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я с ноутом в руке прошлась пару км,  но он и трех кг не весит,  не ужели так все плохо в нашем королевстве,  что любая мелочь выводит из строя.


Да можно принести 3-5 кг там 2 км пути и потом может где-то зажать. Это факт. Никогда не знаешь как поведет себя организм. С другой стороны. Можно например пойти и сносить домой аккумулятор от авто чтобы зарядить, а он большой 25 кг весит и при этом нигде никаких спазмов может и не появится. Тут не всегда от веса зависит. Все на столько сложно. Завит от того в каком тонусе мышцы в данный момент, как позвонки стоят и т.д. много факторов.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот он, корень!
> Что плохо в королевстве, что любая мелочь выводит из строя?
> Хирурги, почти все (кроме тех что на форуме) скажут- грыжи!
> Доктор АИР, скажет - нарушение статики и  миофасциальная декомпенсация.
> ...



Жизни не хватит, чтобы все это вылечить! Могила все исправит!

Вопрос только напрашивается. Почему определенная категория людей не страдают этим всем перечисленным выше? Или страдают, но практически не существенно. При этом нельзя сказать, чтобы они там вели особо здоровый образ жизни, занимались физкультурой и т.д. Как и все и тяжести иногда тягают без разогрева мышц. В чем причина? Генетика? Вообще я пришел к такому выводу, что разрушение опорно двигательного аппарата происходит из-за того, что наши мышцы, связки плохо держат все эти кости. Причем дело не в том, что ты не ходишь в спортзал и не качаешь эти мышцы. Нет. У разных людей от природы разная степень жесткости тканей. Вот у меня ткани довольно очень пластичные. Это мне уже не дин массажист сказал. А у некоторых людей ткани от природы более жесткие и они лучше держат кости. Таким людям можно заниматься тяжелой атлетикой, ткани позволяют. У них результаты лучше будут. Да у таких людей тоже грыжи бывают, т.к. они соответственно и веса большие тягают. По этому генетика скорее всего сильно влияет на все эти процессы. И изменить это невозможно. Я даже по себе заметил. Когда ходишь месяц на пчел, организм весь прямо расплавляется, ткани мягкие становятся, болячка как-бы обостряется по началу. Но потом после окончания в течении следующего месяца происходит сжатие тканей все становится такое более жесткое и прочное, хуже тянется. Но зато меньше болит. Ткани начинают держать лучше эти позвонки. Но конечно постепенно все все равно разбалтывается в процессе жизни и с ново все болит. Если бы можно было бы создать опеределенную жесткость тканей и управлять этим процессом, было бы здорово.


----------



## Georg_I (2 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На самом деле причина в возрастных дегенеративно - дистрофических процессах (спондилоатроз, грыжа диска) приводящих к нарушению статики за счёт костно-связочных и миофасциальных структур с формирование различного уровня триггерных пунктов у психоэмоционально неустойчивой личности, часто на фоне вирусного поражения, находящейся в состоянии функциональной детренированности.


Не увидел, что откровение адресовано врачам форума и прочитал.
Долго пытался найти хоть какое-то противоречие. Не нашел.
Захотелось забыться... надолго. Но вспомнил, что у меня в этом плане состояние функциональной детренированности.
Может лучше сразу застрелиться? - мелькнула мысль, но тут же подумалось о психоэмоциональной неустойчивости на фоне перенесенного гриппа.
Ну, уж нет, сказал я вирусам и решил уехать на месяц в Кисловодск, чтобы разобраться с триггерными пунктами. Собрал чемодан. Но тут возмутились миофасциальные структуры  и тащить чемодан отказались.
Послал их на три буквы. Не вопрос, ответили они. Пришлось делать ЛФК.
Но тут окончательно проснулись костно-связочные структуры и тоже послали миофасциальные на три буквы. Другие.
Снова захотелось забыться...


----------



## Колокол (2 Фев 2017)

@Kaprikon, а я не говорил, что стоя работать легко. Поначалу это было почти невозможно, но тогда я работал дома. Десять-пятнадцать минут стоял - а потом садился/ложился отдохнуть. Сейчас я на рабочем месте за целый день, конечно, тоже устаю. Постоял, потом походил, посидел, в обед сходил по улице погулял. Вечером после работы  - полежу, отдохну и домой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2017)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Не увидел, что откровение адресовано врачам форума и прочитал.
> Долго пытался найти хоть какое-то противоречие. Не нашел.
> Захотелось забыться... надолго. Но вспомнил, что у меня в этом плане состояние функциональной детренированности.
> Может лучше сразу застрелиться? - мелькнула мысль, но тут же подумалось о психоэмоциональной неустойчивости на фоне перенесенного гриппа.
> ...


Не метод!
Пытаясь классика:
*- Нам* *осталось* *уколоться* *и* *упасть* *на* *дно* *колодца*,. и пропасть *на* *дне* *колодца*, как в Бермудах навсегда.
Показал что это не метод.

Метод разорвать порочный круг.
Лучше если знать где основное (слабое) звено, при его отсутсвии - пробуем все поочерёдных, а ещё лучше комплексно на все звенья.
Повышение функциональное тренированности - самое простое, но самое сложное.
Этот себя заставить надо, а не доктора.


----------



## Georg_I (2 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *Нам* *осталось* *уколоться* *и* *упасть* *на* *дно* *колодца*,. и пропасть *на* *дне* *колодца*, как в Бермудах навсегда.


Классик был прав!

Все человечество давно
Хронически больно –
Со дня творения оно
Болеть обречено.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> пропасть *на* *дне* *колодца*



Когда мы достигли самого дна, снизу постучали...(С) 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Показал что это не метод.


Разве? Тот же классик:

"Живёт больное всё бодрей,
Всё злей и бесполезней -
И наслаждается своей
Историей болезни..."


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2017)

У него есть и решение проблемы:

Бодрость духа грация и пластика
Общеукрепляющая утром отрезвляющая
Если жив пока еще гимнастика
Если вы в своей квартире лягте на пол три четыре
Выполняйте правильно движения
Прочь влияния извне привыкайте к новизне
Вдох глубокий до изнеможения
Очень вырос в целом мире гриппа вирус три четыре
Ширится растет заболевание
Если хилый-сразу в гроб сохранить здоровье чтоб
Применяйте люди обтирание
Разговаривать не надо приседайте до упада
Да не будьте мрачными и хмурыми
Если очень вам неймется обтирайтесь чем придется
Водными займитесь процедурами
Не страшны дурные вести начинаем бег на месте
В выигрыше даже начинающий
Красота среди бегущих первых нет и отстающих
Бег на месте общепримиряющий
Не страшны дурные вести начинаем бег на месте
В выигрыше даже начинающий
Красота среди бегущих первых нет и отстающих
Бег на месте общепримиряющий


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Фев 2017)

Колокол написал(а):


> @Kaprikon, а я не говорил, что стоя работать легко. Поначалу это было почти невозможно, но тогда я работал дома. Десять-пятнадцать минут стоял - а потом садился/ложился отдохнуть. Сейчас я на рабочем месте за целый день, конечно, тоже устаю. Постоял, потом походил, посидел, в обед сходил по улице погулял. Вечером после работы  - полежу, отдохну и домой.


Согласен стоя работать очень сложно за компьютером. Почти не реально даже. Я мечтаю о большом экране размером 2 м на 5 м например. И чтобы работать ходить вдоль этого экрана и пальцем тыкать. Переносить объекты, чертить линии. И тогда работа сидячая скрюченная с мышкой превратилась бы в подвижную и спортивную. Вот как надо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2017)

*Теперь убираем все лишнее и получаем правила жизни:*

Общеукрепляющая утром ...гимнастика

Вдох глубокий до изнеможения

Применяйте люди обтирание

...приседайте до упада

Да не будьте мрачными и хмурыми

Водными займитесь процедурами

Бег на месте общепримиряющий


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *Теперь убираем все лишнее и получаем правила жизни:*
> 
> Общеукрепляющая утром ...гимнастика
> 
> ...



Как бы все эти истины внушить молодым людям которым сейчас лет 16. И для которых море по колено и кажется что здоровье будит вечно. Но проходит еще какие-то 10-15 лет и все меняется кардинально. И эти люди они просто как в ловушку попадают. А оказывается позвоночник вот какой?....... Да вот такой оказывается он....... А!!!!! И, что мне теперь делать? И тебя прихватило? Добро пожаловать в другую жизнь и другой мир! Осваивайся по потихоньку, привыкай. Теперь у тебя самые твое любимое хобби в свободное время и не только это ЛФК, таблетки, уколы и еще много чего. Любимый доктор мануальный терапевт. Компания у нас тут весела и я тебе уверяю, скучно не будит.

Доктор Ступин вы согласны, что со стороны государство нужно заняться кардинально здоровьем нации. Занять позвоночником детей. Разработать программу для предотвращения проблем с позвоночником у будущих взрослых, пока они еще школьники. Как вы думаете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин вы согласны, что со стороны государство нужно заняться кардинально здоровьем нации. Занять позвоночником детей. Разработать программу для предотвращения проблем с позвоночником у будущих взрослых, пока они еще школьники. Как вы думаете?


Думаю, да.
Только не очень  представляю как это сделать.
На конференции выступал с докладом о центрах восстановительной медицины. Они подумали и создали, но в каждый центр поставили хроматограф для определения алкоголя до недельной давности его пития. Зачем? Для чего?
Только чтобы деньги отбить.
А тренажёры не включили.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Думаю, да.
> Только не очень  представляю как это сделать.
> На конференции выступал с докладом о центрах восстановительной медицины. Они подумали и создали, но в каждый центр поставили хроматограф для определения алкоголя до недельной давности его пития. Зачем? Для чего?
> Только чтобы деньги отбить.
> А тренажёры не включили.


Вот так. Молодцы что сказать. Галочку поставили и ладно!
Понятно что это сложный вопрос и решать его нужно не так сразу раз и все. Я думаю нужно начать с того, что физкультуру в школе модернизировать.
1) Выбросить вредные упражнения и добавить больше более полезных. Сделать чтобы частично физкультура была как физкультура (игровые виды и т.д.). Но частично добавить ЛФК в какой-то степени. Возможно упражнения из йоги.
2) Дети как они сидят за партами. Это кошмар. И за этим к сожалению ни кто не следит. Нет такого урока как правильно сидеть, как правильно ходить. Как правильно двигаться. Нужен такой урок я считаю. Урок движения, урок биомеханики. Может его как-то с физкультурой совместить не знаю, надо смотреть и думать, тестировать. Постепенно с 1 класса детям по маленьку внушать, что есть их тело и как за ним следить. Для этого конечно нужны педагоги и они должны быть не просто учитель физкультуры. У них знаний должно быть больше
3) Мебель в школах оставляет желать лучшего. Да у начальной школы маленькие парты у старших по больше. Но это не решает вопрос. Дети все разные и все столы и стулья должны регулироваться по рост ребенка. Этот вопрос вообще даже не поднимается. Я понимаю. что все это деньги. Но я и не говорю, что завтра. Нет. Пусть на это 10 лет уйдет на постепенно продвижение к улучшению.
4) И конечно каждый год осмотр каждого ребенка.
5) А в 16-18 лет вообще нужно я считаю заключение давать о состоянии тела позвоночника, рекомендации для дальнейшей жизни. Чем лучше заниматься. Какими видами деятельности, чтобы не навредить себе. Ведь кто-то может пойти и штангу тягать. А у кого-то просто тело не очень приспособлено к тяжестям и т.д.
Вот все просто. Нужно просто начать этим заниматься и менять к лучшему.
Как вы считаете?


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Фев 2017)

Georg_I,  это не Ваша фраза. 
Разобралась,  что где и почему. Лечили в детстве, не долечили,  раньше, когда я сидела,  в первом классе,  я на руке лежала,  на левой,  а теперь я на неё просто опираюсь конкретно,  правая развернуть и висит,  на мышке, круглая в спазме.
Короче, когда йог намерен что-то предпринять,  он формирует намерение, чтобы это предпринять, дальше не помню.Пошла я заниматься,  мне не сидеть целых 10 дней, а ходить я нормально могу

В школьной мебели, Александр,  была такая подстановка для ног,  призванная расправиться поясничный отдел. Вы её часто используете?

К стати,  Александр,  каким чудом Вам удалось расслабить шею сбоку?


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> В школьной мебели, Александр,  была такая подстановка для ног,  призванная расправиться поясничный отдел. Вы её часто используете?


Да знаю про подставу. нет у меня такой подставки. Думал я про неё где бы взять. Она наклонная такая поверхность да?


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Фев 2017)

Можно просто ноги на носки, и поясница должна выпрямиться.
Я очень думаю про корсет для поясницы, Колокол,  Вы в нем не пробовали работать?
Без тренажёров мне стало не хватать нагрузки, там был день полного хорошо,  а сечас его нет.
А после аркосия у меня губы все потрескались, но вроде помогала.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> К стати,  Александр,  каким чудом Вам удалось расслабить шею сбоку?


У меня был зажим прямо в том месте где шея крепится к плечам. Я даже руками не мог крутить. Начинаю крутить и там прямо так соводило, что голова даже потом не крутилась. Особенно упражнение, которое выворачиваешь руки за спину лодошки в месте и вращаешь плечами. Я его не мог крутить. Руки та выворачиваются у меня. А спазм просто дикий был. Даже шею косило немного это видно было в зеркало.
На расслабление ушло месяцев 5 наверное. Расслабилось постепенно не сразу. 
1) Йога Мастер Шива. Упражнение руки вверх и плечами вверх и вниз.
2) Купил две резинки (комплект лыжника). Привязал и дергал за них. Иногда на разогретые мышцы удавалось провернуть руки без усиления спазма.
3) Полное расслабление пришло в ноябре 2016 г. после очередного похода к апитерапевту. Два раза в год хожу на 10 сеансов. Я ему сказал, что вот тут никак не могу расслабить до конца. Он мне активно ставил в шею в точки пчел. Где-то к началу декабря спазм удалось победить. Сейчас руки крутятся легко ничего не тянет. Плечи вверх и в низ ходят почти одинаково. Хрустит одинаково когда плечи вверх и в низ. А когда был спазм это ощущалось. С левой стороны плече ходило с хрустом, а с право где спазм там натянуто было и оно без хруста двигалось. Это ощущалось. Сейчас одинаково двигается.
Ну теперь правда не могу снять напряжение под левой лопаткой. Оно там как-бы не постоянное. Оно то появляется то исчезает, но не до конца. Когда обостряется, это ощущается. При повороте шеи в право до придела, полит там. Даже не под лопаткой а выше я бы сказал. Пока не могу там исключить совсем спазм. С утра вроде нету. Но стоит пройти пешком или посидеть, как там начинает тянуть. Но это конечно ерунда по сравнению с тем что было с другой стороны. Там просто такой комок был.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Можно просто ноги на носки, и поясница должна выпрямиться.
> Я очень думаю про корсет для поясницы, Колокол,  Вы в нем не пробовали работать?
> Без тренажёров мне стало не хватать нагрузки, там был день полного хорошо,  а сечас его нет.
> А после аркосия у меня губы все потрескались, но вроде помогала.


Корсет не выход! У меня есть. Я его надеваю редко и не за компом сидеть, а только если надо что-то поднять. Если в нем долго, то мышцы привыкают к халяве и потом когда его снимаешь, то еще хуже. На себе проверил. Хотя когда в нем ходишь и сидишь кажется что лучше.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Можно просто ноги на носки, и поясница должна выпрямиться.


Хорошая идея!



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Можно просто ноги на носки, и поясница должна выпрямиться.
> Я очень думаю про корсет для поясницы, Колокол,  Вы в нем не пробовали работать?
> Без тренажёров мне стало не хватать нагрузки, там был день полного хорошо,  а сечас его нет.
> А после аркосия у меня губы все потрескались, но вроде помогала.



А вы не ходили к этому доктору на виброкушетку? Что-то подобное не пробовали? Я бы хотел попробовать и даже ему написал на почту. Но к сожалению по его методу никого нет у нас по ближе в Сибири. В Москву надо ехать. А это дорого и время надо.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин,  поему не включили?Дорого? Или не рекомендовано.Ведь лучше под присмотром, чем так, на обум. В платном центре,  где пытаюсь делать массаж, есть тренажёр с верёвкам,  попробовать что ли, а нация кривая,  зашла в офис,  тетки все кривые, ближе к 60, но работают,  едят Симбалту,  сидят с подушками. И все не правильно сидят,  и молодые и старые,  все сидят на"пузе",  на спинку не опирается, я сегодня под поясницу подушку положила,  чтобы чуть вытянуть мышцы, мам дорогая, что там твориться,  и это вот от такого сидения. Мужики порозумнее,  опирается,  но там у ни шею ведёт не кисло.

В Москву надо не на кушетки, к Доктору Ступину, к Аиру. Зачем кушетка, я не вижу смысла,  массаж да. КАК ВАМ УДАЛОСЬ РАССЛАБИТЬ ШЕЮ СБОКУ?


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> КАК ВАМ УДАЛОСЬ РАССЛАБИТЬ ШЕЮ СБОКУ?


Я же написал про шею! Выше!!!!!!



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин,  поему не включили?Дорого? Или не рекомендовано.Ведь лучше под присмотром, чем так, на обум. В платном центре,  где пытаюсь делать массаж, есть тренажёр с верёвкам,  попробовать что ли, а нация кривая,  зашла в офис,  тетки все кривые, ближе к 60, но работают,  едят Симбалту,  сидят с подушками. И все не правильно сидят,  и молодые и старые,  все сидят на"пузе",  на спинку не опирается, я сегодня под поясницу подушку положила,  чтобы чуть вытянуть мышцы, мам дорогая, что там твориться,  и это вот от такого сидения. Мужики порозумнее,  опирается,  но там у ни шею ведёт не кисло.
> 
> В Москву надо не на кушетки, к Доктору Ступину, к Аиру. Зачем кушетка, я не вижу смысла,  массаж да. КАК ВАМ УДАЛОСЬ РАССЛАБИТЬ ШЕЮ СБОКУ?


К доктору Ступину - попасть это здорово было бы. Если когда либо приеду. То обязательно, только к нему.
По поводу кривых тетак. Тут все дело вот в чем. Я тоже криво сидел до пары до времени. И ничего не болело почти. Я сейчас вспоминаю. Как у меня даже кресло в котором я сидел на работе за два года погнулась ось вращения. Я тогда не придал этому значение. Мне было тогда 24-25 лет. А ведь оно погнулось из-за того, что я криво сидел. Но позвонки даже криво удерживались в статике. Но потом в один черный для меня день, я поднял груз и как говорят сорвал спину. Нарушил эту статику и все отсюда поехало. Начались проблемы. Начал исправлять кривизну. Даже исправил значительно исправил перекос таза и т.д. Но к сожалению статика разрушена, позвонки играют, связки и глубокие мышцы, которые их держали растянуты и не держат их. Все болтается. Вот от сюда и все эти симптомы и проблемы. Накачать мышцы, это бес толку. Мы знаем позвонки держат глубокие мышцы, которые не накачаешь. У меня даже вот эта связка которая натянута вдоль всего позвоночника в низу в пояснице склирозирована. Это можно даже прощупать руками, там такие катышки что ли когда давишь и водишь. Мне апитерапев когда я первый раз к нему пришел, все трогал её и говорил. Тебя что палками били по позвоночнику, почему она у тебя такая как у пенсионера в этом месте. Не знаю говорю. Она надорвана фактически. Я знаю почему. Потому, что я тяжести поднимал неправильно, вот и растянул поясницу. Кто бы меня научил правильно. 
Если бы молодость умела, а старость могла бы. То мир был бы другим!


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Фев 2017)

У меня сейчас тоже все натянуто,  и спазм в плече сильный,  наверное все правильно,  спазм то слева,  а справа натянуто. Это точно нужно разрабатывать или расслабить нужно? Я даже понимаю, как я это сделала,  качание блока за спину,  усилили спазм слевой стороны,  и утянуть первую. Проблема слева,  а болит почему-то с другой стороны.  Бегать общеукрепляюще при этом не знаю или нужно, усиливают я себе спазм этот.Каждый день, но не делать нечего как то страшно,  каждый день себе говорю,  что все стоп,  никаких зарядок,  и делаю все равно.Мне даже остеопаты все пытались эту правую сторону расслабить,  я только сильнее зажималась. Но рука левая получше подниматья стала, если лежать на боку,  там до этого, аж лупило в дельту,  нельзя конечно через боль разрабатывать. Угомонилась я чуть,  а так делала много раз, до исчезновения боли. Под лопаткой комок там из круглой мышцы,  каменный.  Мячом я его до этого раскромсала,  зря наверно.Я сижу, как люди в бильярд играют,  на левый локоть опираюсь,  правая рука напряжена,  я ко всем приставала, посмотреть, что не верно,  сегодня только дна из женщин заметила,  от этого идёт перекос. А перед этим всем, так как мне так было удобно,  и я делала так всегда,  я провалялась лёжа на животе, в своей этой бильярдной позе,  готовясь к экзамену,  очередному и ещё и сумку притащила кг 10на шпильках,  баба же здоровая,  тренированная, весила тогда целы 53кг,  при росте 170. Вот и переносило все окончательно. Я завтра попробую ничего не делать весь день. У меня просто поверить дома не могут,  что я сломалась немного,  потому что семьЯ. Говорят,  что нужно поменять стиль жизни при этом,  а как его поменяешь,  если привыкли за столько лет. Правда сегодня я прошлась с грузом в руке сознательно,  утянуло не сразу и без скрипа и хруста. Меня на правильную мысль,  что я не с той стороны ищу проблему, сначала Аир направил,  потом врач во Вредена удивился,  почему я говорю о проблеме с права,  если грыжа левостороняя

Короче говоря, попробую не опираться на левую руку никогда, по моему это и есть тот стереотип движения, который лечили, и не исправили с детства,, вот поясница только что на это скажет,  там левостороняя сколиоз, не второй степени,  но все же. У меня все как то не до конца ещё пока: недосколиоз,  недоостеопороз. Утянуло ещё меня сильно, когда я пресс хорошенько прокачала,  там и так все каменное, потому,  что при слабой пояснице и этой бильярдной позе сидеть то  ровно пытаюсь,  но на спинку стула не отклоняюсь, на мышцы живота идёт нагрузка, им и так достается,  я их ещё качнула и началось нечто. Йога мне идёт,  потому,  что я их чуть растягиваю. Но все наклоны вперёд, хотя я и могу, я думаю пока делать не нужно, а нужно расслабить мышцы, которые под ребрами, и попытаться укрепить чуть поясницу и ягодицы. СБР мне шла,  до тех пор, пока я в свою любимую позу не уселась за компом. И тренажёры. А плохо стало,  потому, что одно дело когда криво тянут слабые мышцы,  и нечто, когда они кривые и сильные. За три года ЛФК, бассейн,  мало конечно,  но все же, СБР, тренажёров,  они у меня не слабые,  но кривые.Я их грохнула за два месяца сердалудом,  он давал некоторое облегчение,  временное.

И осталось надеяться, что моя тренажёрный глупость скомпенсируется при правильном поведении, ещё три месяца не прошло,  после того,  как я себе посрывала все компенсации,  может даже без пчелы пройдёт.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Фев 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Вот так. Молодцы что сказать. Галочку поставили и ладно!
> Понятно что это сложный вопрос и решать его нужно не так сразу раз и все. Я думаю нужно начать с того, что физкультуру в школе модернизировать.
> 1) Выбросить вредные упражнения и добавить больше более полезных. Сделать чтобы частично физкультура была как физкультура (игровые виды и т.д.). Но частично добавить ЛФК в какой-то степени. Возможно упражнения из йоги.
> 2) Дети как они сидят за партами. Это кошмар. И за этим к сожалению ни кто не следит. Нет такого урока как правильно сидеть, как правильно ходить. Как правильно двигаться. Нужен такой урок я считаю. Урок движения, урок биомеханики. Может его как-то с физкультурой совместить не знаю, надо смотреть и думать, тестировать. Постепенно с 1 класса детям по маленьку внушать, что есть их тело и как за ним следить. Для этого конечно нужны педагоги и они должны быть не просто учитель физкультуры. У них знаний должно быть больше
> ...


Думаю, что Вы правы!


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Короче говоря, попробую не опираться на левую руку никогда, по моему это и есть тот стереотип движения, который лечили, и не исправили с детства,, вот поясница только что на это скажет,  там левостороняя сколиоз, не второй степени,  но все же. У меня все как то не до конца ещё пока: недосколиоз,  недоостеопороз. Утянуло ещё меня сильно, когда я пресс хорошенько прокачала,  там и так все каменное, потому,  что при слабой пояснице и этой бильярдной позе сидеть то  ровно пытаюсь,  но на спинку стула не отклоняюсь, на мышцы живота идёт нагрузка, им и так достается,  я их ещё качнула и началось нечто. Йога мне идёт,  потому,  что я их чуть растягиваю. Но все наклоны вперёд, хотя я и могу, я думаю пока делать не нужно, а нужно расслабить мышцы, которые под ребрами, и попытаться укрепить чуть поясницу и ягодицы. СБР мне шла,  до тех пор, пока я в свою любимую позу не уселась за компом. И тренажёры. А плохо стало,  потому, что одно дело когда криво тянут слабые мышцы,  и нечто, когда они кривые и сильные. За три года ЛФК, бассейн,  мало конечно,  но все же, СБР, тренажёров,  они у меня не слабые,  но кривые.Я их грохнула за два месяца сердалудом,  он давал некоторое облегчение,  временное.


Вообще зарядка и упражнения - это такая сложная вещь, на себе проверил. Иной раз чувствуешь себя боле менее хорошо, а зарядку сделал и стало плохо. А бывает наоборот. Очень трудно поймать вот этот момент когда приносит только положительный эффект зарядка. 
Я тоже уже понял, что качать некоторые мышцы не полезно т.к. от этого еще больше тебя перекашивает и скручивает.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Думаю, что Вы правы!


Но я думаю в ближайшее время ничего не начнет меняться скорее всего.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Фев 2017)

Наша физкультура в школе она более военная, спортивная. Нужно сдавать нормотивы, бегать, отжиматься, подтягиваться и т.д. Она направлена на отбор сильнейших, чтобы потом эти сильнейшие выигрывали олимпийские медали. Я не говорю что это совсем плохо. Это нужно для страны, для имиджа на мировой арене. Но для человека конкретно, для его здоровья это не надо. Для человека важно, чтобы его научили быть здоровым и в 30 и в 40 и в 50 лет и больше. Вот этому не учат в школе. Там учат физике, математике, и т.д. Но не учат самому главному как жить! Нет в школе урока как жить и не болеть.
Да многие могут сказать, да толку там объяснять детям про здоровье, все рано ничего останется в голове. Я не согласен. Останется, пускай не у всех, но останется. У меня осталось. Я помню. Что нам в школе (я учился в лихие 90-е годы) говорили о здоровье - не курить, не пить, не колоться, заниматься спортом. Я всего этого не делаю. И я до 29 лет считал, что я правильно живу. А потом в 29 лет оказалось, что все намного сложнее и этого всего недостаточно. В итоге ведя здоровый образ жизни как я думал, я попался в ловушку. Я даже когда меня заклинило первый раз спину, я по инерции стал делать по началу упражнения те что у нас в школе были на физкультуре. Это потом я узнал, что не все упражнения полезны для позвоночника с грыжами, которые делают на физкультуре.
По этому я считаю один из главных предметов которого нет в современной школе - это предмета о здоровье человека. И разумеется этот предмет не должен быть ограничен показом фильмов про наркоманов, как у на сделали в школе в старших классах.


----------



## Виктор-72 (3 Фев 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> По этому я считаю один из главных предметов которого нет в современной школе - это предмета о здоровье человека.


Это особенно очевидно с нашей точки зрения, людей, которые не так уж стары годами, а не могут вести нормальный образ жизни, не получается, то больно, то зажало, то расслабило и т.д.
Но, оглянитесь вокруг. Большинство, абсолютное большинство людей моего возраста (40+) не испытывали в жизни никогда и никаких проблем со спиной и вообще с тем, что можно покалечить на физкультуре в школе.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Очень трудно поймать вот этот момент когда приносит только положительный эффект зарядка.


+100


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Фев 2017)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Это особенно очевидно с нашей точки зрения, людей, которые не так уж стары годами, а не могут вести нормальный образ жизни, не получается, то больно, то зажало, то расслабило и т.д.
> Но, оглянитесь вокруг. Большинство, абсолютное большинство людей моего возраста (40+) не испытывали в жизни никогда и никаких проблем со спиной и вообще с тем, что можно покалечить на физкультуре в школе.


Да я с вами частично согласен, что много людей, которые не знают о грыжах и живут не мучаются.
Т.е. они не знают про тот АД который у нас. Но спина у всех почти болит. У 80% факт есть проблемы с позвоночником. Просто они не так выражены. Боль в спине можно терпеть или мазать мазью. Очень многие мучаются с шеей уже лет в 40-50. Т.е. они может и не совсем знают про это. У них там голова болит типа на погоду якобы. А по факту там может давить сосуд в шеи.
Вообще я считаю тут еще такая штука и это не мои выдумки, а так говорят опытные врачи. Проблемы с позвоночником могут отзываться и отзываются иногда в органах. Т.е. как бы явно ноги не немеют не болят. Но может где-то что-то защемлять и от этого болеть какой-то орган. Люди начинают лечить орган, а по факту это в позвоночнике проблема. Со зрением бывает проблема от шеи. В любом случаи здоровый позвоночник это более здоровый организм. Я не говорю что этот предмет о здоровье должен содержать только сведения о позвоночнике. Нет вообще там должно быть про все. Как бы детей с детства приучать к здоровому образу жизни и тогда меньше будит наркоманов и алкоголиков. Я понимаю, что все равно они будут. Но процент будит меньше. Есть умные люди от природы и есть глупые люди от природы. Умные люди они всю полезную информацию всю жизнь собирают и используют, у них все получается и деньги зарабатывать и жить. А глупые они так не рыбы не мяса. Так вот нужно чтобы больше этой информации было полезной. По этому я думаю в школе не будит хуже если такой предмет будит у детей. А то там чего-только нет в этой школе сейчас. Смотрю на дочь, каких только нет предметов. И окружающий мир и там всякие предметы на логику и психология и теперь два иностранных языка и т.д. А про человека, про здоровье нет. А зачем все это, если нет здоровья? 
А самое главное убрать эту к черту рекламу таблеток и мазей. Иногда создается впечатление, что раз намазал и все выздровил. Дурят людей по самое не хочу. Болит спина мазью помазал и все прошло и показывают счастливого пенсионера. Так смешно, если не было бы так грустно.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Фев 2017)

И чем дочь занимаетесь,  в плане спортивного образа жизни? 
Тут как то трудно угадать,  какой он здоровый,  я считала раньше,  что веду более менее здоровый образ жизни. Правда я спину никогда не щадила,  жалею теперь, вела себя так, как будто у меня десять хребтин.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> И чем дочь занимаетесь,  в плане спортивного образа жизни?
> Тут как то трудно угадать,  какой он здоровый,  я считала раньше,  что веду более менее здоровый образ жизни. Правда я спину никогда не щадила,  жалею теперь, вела себя так, как будто у меня десять хребтин.


Такая же штука. Тоже про спину не очень думал, потому, что не знал. Я считал, что главное это не курить, не пить и не колоться и будишь здоров. Так меня в школе научили. Про Позвоночник и грыжи никто ни в школе не в институте не говорил.
Дочери 9 лет ничем она не занимается из спорта.  Один год из под палки в бассейн ходила. Потом бросила. 
Школа, дополнительные занятия по английскому, и много музыки (хор, пианино, сольфеджо). Вот пытаюсь её на йогу отправить пока не получается не хочет.  Но при этом в этом году у неё уже нашли сколиоз 1 степени. Вырастит будит второй степени факт! Ну и все как у всех по сценарию. Причем я сколько не показываю и рассказываю. Смотри пап пример что будит через 15 лет. Нет все бесполезно.
Хотя тут не все дело в ней. Чтобы пойти заниматься чем-то спортивным, надо что-то бросить. Т.к. у неё времени свободного ноль. Школа начальная с этой программой 2000-й лицей и доп занятия 100% времени съедают!


----------



## Виктор-72 (3 Фев 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А зачем все это, если нет здоровья?


К сожалению, а может быть и к счастью, это ой как не многие понимают.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Правда я спину никогда не щадила,  жалею теперь, вела себя так, как будто у меня десять хребтин.


Вот и я еще каких-то семь лет назад вытаскивал из багажника 48 килограммовый лодочный мотор, закидывал его себе на плечо и шагал счастливый вдоль берега к лодке. А теперь не могу ноутбук 2 кг. иногда в руках держать, а того хуже даже просто сидеть. Но если бы мне тогда сказали, что меня ожидает, то скорее всего не поверил бы, а ведь я был уже далеко не школьником. Вот и пытаюсь я внушить это своим детям, да разве они слушают. Дай Бог, если прислушаются.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Фев 2017)

Сколиоз главнее, но она наверное перерастет,  я так злилась в детстве,  что все дети как дети,  а мне каждый день ЛФК, потом выравнялись как то. Хотя пианино моторика рук наверное.
К стати,  я вообще смотрела, в тюб только,  источник не надёжный,  что стабильность позвоночника вещь очень относительная,  я гибкая всю жизнь была,  может это дело и портит все, эта гибкость,  при сидении оно не туда загибается


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Фев 2017)

Виктор,  чего им внушить то, это Вы делаете отведение ноги?Пусть подключаются.
Я тоже металась по зимней петрозавадской дороге одна за рулём,  на Лужники в 90-е, и таскали чего только не, дотаскалась короче говоря. Но не ото дело к стати,  по моему все портит,  а вот это ноутбук в руке,  или перед глазами. Наполучала кучу короче учёных,  теперь с ними работать не могу,  так как сидеть нужно. 
И в голове не прикину пока,  как работать с такой спиной


----------



## Виктор-72 (3 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Виктор,  чего им внушить то, это Вы делаете отведение ноги?Пусть подключаются.


 Они, кстати, в теме.  Их протестировали и дали упражнения. Вот только я развалился и не могу пока их покачать. Ну ничего, прорвемся!


Kaprikon написал(а):


> И в голове не прикину пока, как работать с такой спиной


Да-да, от работы кони дохнут! ))) (чёрный юмор)


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Фев 2017)

Виктор,  это по СБР так должно быть,  слетела старая компенсация,  нужно новую строить,  почему расстался то?

К стати,  я забыла,  как можно растянуть дельты,  делали пару раз,  помогало,  не в курсе,  если да, напишите.


----------



## Виктор-72 (4 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Виктор,  это по СБР так должно быть,  слетела старая компенсация,  нужно новую строить,  почему расстался то?


Вы про свою сорванную компенсацию или про мою? Про "расстался" не понял.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> К стати,  я забыла,  как можно растянуть дельты,  делали пару раз,  помогало,  не в курсе...


Это, к сожалению, не ко мне. Да Вы и сама знаете где спросить об этом.


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Сколиз главнее, но она наверное перерастет,  я так злилась в детстве,  что все дети как дети,  а мне каждый день ЛФК, потом выравнялись как то. Хотя пианино моторира рук наверное.
> К стати,  я вообще смотрела, в тюб только,  источник не надёжный,  что стабильность позвоночника вещь очень относительная,  я гибкая всю жизнь была,  может это дело и портит все, эта гибкость,  при сидении оно не туда загибается


Да! Гибкость все и портит. Мне один хороший доктор массажист так и сказал, что у меня очень текучие и магкие пластичные ткани. Тебе нужно было жить прямо очень осторожненько, никаких тяжестей. Эти ткани плохо держат твое тело, вот и проблема у тебя. Как сделать ткани твердыми, накачать? Это не возможно!



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Виктор,  чего им внушить то, это Вы делаете отведение ноги?Пусть подключаются.
> Я тоже металась по зимней петрозавадской дороге одна за рулём,  на Лужники в 90-е, и таскали чего только не, дотаскалась короче говоря. Но не ото дело к стати,  по моему все портит,  а вот это ноутбук в руке,  или перед глазами. Наполучала кучу короче учёных,  теперь с ними работать не могу,  так как сидеть нужно.
> И в голове не прикину пока,  как работать с такой спиной


Вот это самая большая проблема. Как работать с такой спиной. Сидеть очень трудно. Еще ходить можно, а сидеть. А надо работать, детей кормить.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Фев 2017)

Я немного размялась резинками,  и Аркосия мне помогает,  определено место залипона,  мышца под рукой, и дальше, которая дальше идёт в поясницу и живот, ну и дальше грудной с одной стороны, и плечевой сустав. Я в жизни больше ничего не делала,  как только моталась по стране с сумками,  и за ноутом сидела,  залипла то, чем работала,  но вроде это можно как то растянуть. Во всяком случае сегодня вроде ничего почти. 
Виктор,  я имела ввиду рассыпался,  это просто старая компенсация слетела,  а новой ещё нет. Я даже не удивлюсь,  что мне так тянет руку и грудной,  потому что напряглись спайки,  мы ведь тоже занимались,  а рвать мне их не захотелось. Но новой экзекуции с занятиями я уже наверное не смогу перенести,  особенно если вспомнить первый день после.


----------



## Evpatiy (4 Фев 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Да! Гибкость все и портит. Мне один хороший доктор массажист так и сказал, что у меня очень текучие и магкие пластичные ткани. Тебе нужно было жить прямо очень осторожненько, никаких тяжестей. Эти ткани плохо держат твое тело, вот и проблема у тебя. Как сделать ткани твердыми, накачать? Это не возможно!
> 
> 
> Вот это самая большая проблема. Как работать с такой спиной. Сидеть очень трудно. Еще ходить можно, а сидеть. А надо работать, детей кормить.


Когда уже Вам говорил,что не нужно "гибкость"развивать и "растянутость" тем более если уже не 16 лет .Наоборот "стабилизировать" нужно  .Носите корсет часа по 2 в день ,когда на ногах,и прекращайте "Йогами "заниматься


----------



## Виктор-72 (4 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Виктор,  я имела ввиду рассыпался,  это просто старая компенсация слетела,  а новой ещё нет.... Но новой экзекуции с занятиями я уже наверное не смогу перенести,  особенно если вспомнить первый день после.


Не думаю на счет срыва компенсации. По мышцам у меня все вполне нормально, как сказали почти нет претензий. А вот ремиссия не наступает. Ищу причину. Пока не нашел.
А что в первый день после? Все приятно болит, замечательно.


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Фев 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Когда уже Вам говорил,что не нужно "гибкость"развивать и "растянутость" тем более если уже не 16 лет .Наоборот "стабилизировать" нужно  .Носите корсет часа по 2 в день ,когда на ногах,и прекращайте "Йогами "заниматься


Проходил я такое уже. Тут все относительно. Если не гнуться ходить как статуя, то все это приводит тоже к ухудшению в итоге. Подвижность тела сокращается. Я в прошлом году дошел до того, что еле передвигался, хромал. После 9 мес занятий йогой я не могу сказать, что я вылечился. Но я лучше себя чувствую. Да все как болело так и болит. Но сами суставы работают, все гнется хорошо, спину не клинет. Я могу наклоняться свободно завязывать шнурки, сидеть на корточках. Я вылечил свои коленки, они болели от перекоса таза, там тянуло и под коленку. Приседаешь и все сразу боль. Теперь этого нет всего. Мышцы стали мягкие и расслабленные. Конечно йога приносит и определенный вред, она стимулирует там где повреждено. Понятно, что палка тут о двух концах. Но есть примеры люди вылечиваются йогой. По этому однозначного ответа нет гнуться или стабилизировать. 
Корсет всяко не нужен мышцы ослабнут и еще хуже, я пробовал.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Фев 2017)

Виктор, О птичках,  у меня тоже претензий к мышцам не было,  все хорошо, а поясница "сьезжала" и ногу клинило. В первый день после моё теперешнего состояние мне раем казалось,  особенно ноги,  ни походить,  ни в ванную залезть.  Я всю процедуру лечения этим портила,  меня жмет,  лежать невозможно,  я двигаюсь, нет бы ходить только,  к стати только ходить не помогало,  чуть порастянешся, легче.
А мы гибкость и не развиваем,  прокачивать тоже бесполезно,  то, что зажато,  корсет куда? На правую половину тела? А где сказано,  что йогу прекращать, мы же не на головах стоим, на сайте у Доктора Ступина растяжки,  они из йоги как раз.

Александр,  все ок,  Вы же не Сидельского йогой занимаетесь. Я первую неделю пока занималась, сидеть более менее могла,  потом вообще все плохо стало. При скрутке,  когда торсит,  я не знаю на какое место корсет одеть  Колени у меня тоже потихоньку начали проходить,  не совсем конечно. Сейчас опять назанималась,  вчера вечером только отпустило чуть,  с утра ходила,  как человек. С резинками ещё,  ничего к меня там пока не разогревается,  зажимает завтра наверное.


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Александр,  все ок,  Вы же не Сидельского йогой занимаетесь. Я первую неделю пока занималась, сидеть более менее могла,  потом вообще все плохо стало. При скрутке,  когда торсит,  я не знаю на какое место корсет одеть  Колени у меня тоже потихоньку начали проходить,  не совсем конечно. Сейчас опять назанималась,  вчера вечером только отпустило чуть,  с утра ходила,  как человек. С резинками ещё,  ничего к меня там пока не разогревается,  зажимает завтра наверное.


Занимаюсь йогой фактически по тем упражнениям что Доктора Ступина. Ну там немного есть кое что другое. На голове не стаю. Оно там фактически на половину ЛФК. А колеки я лечи растяжкой задней поверхности ног. У меня там под коленкой такие узлы, так их удалось немного разжать.
А резинки я смотрю вам понравились, купили я так понимаю. Это хорошая штука для разогрева вообще то что надо!

А в корсете я тоже не знаю смысл в нем. Я его одеваю если что-то поднять надо и все. Хотя я последнее время ничего не поднимаю.


----------



## Evpatiy (4 Фев 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А в корсете я тоже не знаю смысл в нем. Я его одеваю если что-то поднять надо и все. Хотя я последнее время ничего не поднимаю.


Если иммобилизовать,то  возможно минимизировать нестабильность,если она еще не слишком далеко зашла  (Врачи говорят) т.к. организм  пытается пораженные сегменты "зафиксировать"


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Фев 2017)

Можно поподробнее,  про растяжки задней поверхности ног. Можно в личку. У меня там бухает все в коленках, думала тбс так стучит,  нет ногу пямую в сторону свободно ложу,  что в СБР знатно,  это их растяжка ног,  но больно зараза,  зато потом хорошо. Я подумаю на носках раз по 200, но не тот эффект.

И получить знатные контрактуры,  в шее например. У меня круглую почему-то зажало, когда я уселась в воротнике за ноутбук. То что поза любимая,  бильярдная ещё наверное роль сыграло


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Фев 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Если иммобилизовать,то  возможно минимизировать нестабильность,если она еще не слишком далеко зашла  (Врачи говорят) т.к. организм  пытается пораженные сегменты "зафиксировать"


Я знаю про это, что организм может и якобы пытается зафиксировать нестабильные сегменты - спондилез называется. Но тут мнения у всех разные даже врачей. У меня есть один доктор хороший он говорит, что спондилез может такие ощущения давать, что мало не покажется. Там растут остеофиты, они острые и очень больно травмируют корешки при движении. Это пока он срастется ты можешь отхватить такой ужас. Он наоборот считает, что нужно стараться сегменты по возможности оставлять подвижные, тогда к ним пойдет питание и диски немного восстановятся. У него целый комплекс упражнений есть на это. К тому же при фиксации позвонков происходит перестройка мышечного баланса, т.е. поясница больше компенсирует нагрузку. 
Я на себе это чувствую прямо ну на все 100%. Я пока двигаюсь у меня болят ноги, из-за поясницы. Как только я перестаю двигать, гнуть спину, веду такой образ как вы пишите примерно, чтобы успокоить там все, то там постепенно успокаивается ну прямо если дождаться пока срастется будит все супер! Но при этом я начинаю дико мучиться с шей. У меня весь грудной отдел, плечи все постепенно в спазмах зарастает, открывается синдром позвоночной артерии, болит рука, кружится голова, сухость во рту, комок в горле, дергается глаз, болит точка в голове, слезятся глаза. Сколько не разминай все это все бесполезно. Все уже перепробовал с 2013г. Помогает одно. Нужно сделать хруст в пояснице, сдвинуть позвонки. Обычно хватает упражнения кошечка, сесть на корточки, если не помогает можно скрутку зарядить в крайнем случаи. И все там в низу начинает шевелиться и сразу верх начинает отпускать, спазмы уходят, голова ясная буд-то бы и не было синдрома.
И как в такой ситуации мне быть? Дать срастить позвонкам. Да я замучаюсь с шеей. Вот балансирую я и там и сям, чтобы не то ни другое сильно не обострялось в меру гимнастика и в меру фиксация.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Фев 2017)

Александр,  оно болит,  потому что йога не помогает вытащить эти компактно упакованные от сидения на пятой точке мышцы поясницы. Помогает от этого имено эксцентрические нагрузки,  и именно отведение ноги,  с напарником,  а у меня его нет,  но я так отвожу,  что впрочем бестолку и для начала с инструктором. И не нестабильность это, сидим мы косо и долго, ещё и нога на ногу,  с одной стороны затянуто больше,  к меня справа,  с другой меньше,  вот и получается скрученый таз. А соединитнльная ткань,  если нет какого-то особого диагноза,  это такая же байка,  как герпис, от которого все это идёт. Герпис у всех и не лечиться, сондинитнльная ткань тоже у всех, и фиг её проверить,остерохондроз тоже у всех и не лечиться,  но можно облегчить ситуацию.  Рекламный трюк, короче говоря.

Александр,  можно про ноги поподробнее,  как растянуть. Там ещё под ребра все утянуто должно быть,  может Вы кошечкой это дело сдвигаете, я нет уже. С шеей такая же беда.  Сейчас я там все тяну, руками вверх и чуть отпускает с диким хрустом. Я в зеркало наблюдала,  что происходит при спазме,  у меня разворот,  по плечу идут стяжки, и по ходу дела косые мышцы живота тоже задевает,это как раз было после похода с сумкой.


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Александр,  оно болит,  потому что йога не помогает вытащить эти компактно упакованные от сидения на пятой точке мышцы поясницы. Помогает от этого имено эксцентрические нагрузки,  и именно отведение ноги,  с напарником,  а у меня его нет,  но я так отвожу,  что впрочем бестолку и для начала с инструктором. И не нестабильность это, сидим мы косо и долго, ещё и нога на ногу,  с одной стороны затянуто больше,  к меня справа,  с другой меньше,  вот и получается скрученый таз. А соединитнльная ткань,  если нет какого-то особого диагноза,  это такая же байка,  как герпис, от которого все это идёт. Герпис у всех и не лечиться, сондинитнльная ткань тоже у всех, и фиг её проверить,остерохондроз тоже у всех и не лечиться,  но можно облегчить ситуацию.  Рекламный трюк, короче говоря.


Понятно. Я тоже так подумал, что просто не могу вытащить эти мышцы. Отведение ног там нужен напарник. Я попробовал с моей жены напарник ни какой.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Александр,  можно про ноги поподробнее,  как растянуть. Там ещё под ребра все утянуто должно быть,  может Вы кошечкой это дело сдвигаете, я нет уже. С шеей такая же беда.  Сейчас я там все тяну, руками вверх и чуть отпускает с диким хрустом. Я в зеркало наблюдала,  что происходит при спазме,  у меня разворот,  по плечу идут стяжки, и по ходу дела косые мышцы живота тоже задевает,это как раз было после похода с сумкой.


Да в зеркало спазм видно очень хорошо. У меня даже шея была перекошена. Но мне удалось выпровить, как я и писал.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Александр,  можно про ноги поподробнее,  как растянуть. Там ещё под ребра все утянуто должно быть,  может Вы кошечкой это дело сдвигаете, я нет уже. С шеей такая же беда.  Сейчас я там все тяну, руками вверх и чуть отпускает с диким хрустом. Я в зеркало наблюдала,  что происходит при спазме,  у меня разворот,  по плечу идут стяжки, и по ходу дела косые мышцы живота тоже задевает,это как раз было после похода с сумкой.


Кошечку конечно тоже делаю. Я растягиваю заднюю поверхность ног и еще растягиваю попу! Я делаю позу "голубя". Я продвинулся в этой позе больше всего за все время тренировок. Я почти её делаю так как это на картинках у йогов.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Фев 2017)

Я их массируют,  но затянуто там все плотно и разно. У меня тоже муж напарник никакой.

Голубя я не знаю:-( Ходьба от этого помогает ещё. Я к стати их так и не прокачала в тренажёрке,  пузо да, плечи тоже,  а эти компактные и кривые нет. После Ваших упражнений на грудной,  намного легче.


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Голубя я не знаю:-( Ходьба от этого помогает ещё. Я к стати их так и не прокачала в тренажёрке,  пузо да, плечи тоже,  а эти компактные и кривые нет. После Ваших упражнений на грудной,  намного легче.


Каких именно упражнений легче?

Я вот с дыханием не умею все это делать. Говорят с дыханием если йога, то более эффективнее, но у меня пока ка-то не получается. Кошечку умею дышать в ритм. А остальное нет.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Фев 2017)

На растяжение шеи зажатой,  когда руки вверх подняты и с резинками лыжника.
Я делала что то похожее,  но лёжа на животе,  она чуть отпускает,  я немогу сбросить ссылку с мобильного пишу,  левым пальчиком  за комп не хочу. С этого сайта,  упражнения Доктора Чайки,  если просто шеей вертеть будет спазм,  потому, что зажат грудной. Я много раз на эту фишку велась и попадала в обострение,  даже в больнице,  там тоже, поворачиваем голову в лево,  и т.д. Я думала не выпишусь,  плюс СМТ на зажатое плечо. Ну я там после СМТ этого так плечом хрустела при этом повороте головы,  ни один диклофенак не помогал У меня киевидная деформация,  там наверное что цепляет или остеофиты,  после снятия блока в грудном.  Самое обидное, что все движется,  я на работе плечами повертела,  с пятой точкой в ритме танца живота,  мне сказали,  что нет у меня никакого остерохондроза,  но блин, болит и стягивает и сильно, особенно шею сбоку,  и все связки хрустят,  когда спазм. Тёти постарше сидят в корсетах,  то на шею, то на поясницу,  но вид у них не весёлый тоже, правда они не хрустят. Про поясничный корсет я наверное подумаю,  не даёт мне все это дело выседеть восемь часов. Правда я пробовала платком перевязываться,  бестолку,  грудной тянет, и мышцы живота в спазме все равно,  одна надежда,  хоть чуть подрастянуться за 10 дней.  Сегодня второй,  и когда ходила,  чувствуется,  что плечи выравнялись,  сейчас пытаюсь убить зажим под диафрагмой,  наклоняюсь же, когда сижу,там все зажато с одной стороны. Через 10 дней от меня будет требоваться качество,  а я собираюсь левой рукой работать,  прощай мои любимые аналитические таблицы,  которые так лихо упрощают работу, но может быть не будет так тянуть. А то я делаю триста ударов мышкой в минуту и хочу,  чтобы что-то работало у меня.


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> На растяжение шеи зажатой,  когда руки вверх подняты и с резинками лыжника.
> Я делала что то похожее,  но лёжа на животе,  она чуть отпускает,  я немогу сбросить ссылку с мобильного пишу,  левым пальчиком  за комп не хочу. С этого сайта,  упражнения Доктора Чайки,  если просто шеей вертеть будет спазм,  потому, что зажат грудной. Я много раз на эту фишку велась и попадала в обострение,  даже в больнице,  там тоже, поворачиваем голову в лево,  и т.д. Я думала не выпишусь,  плюс СМТ на зажатое плечо. Ну я там после СМТ этого так плечом хрустела при этом повороте головы,  ни один диклофенак не помогал У меня киевидная деформация,  там наверное что цепляет или остеофиты,  после снятия блока в грудном.  Самое обидное, что все движется,  я на работе плечами повертела,  с пятой точкой в ритме танца живота,  мне сказали,  что нет у меня никакого остерохондроза,  но блин, болит и стягивает и сильно, особенно шею сбоку,  и все связки хрустят,  когда спазм. Тёти постарше сидят в корсетах,  то на шею, то на поясницу,  но вид у них не весёлый тоже, правда они не хрустят. Про поясничный корсет я наверное подумаю,  не даёт мне все это дело выседеть восемь часов. Правда я пробовала платком перевязываться,  бестолку,  грудной тянет, и мышцы живота в спазме все равно,  одна надежда,  хоть чуть подрастянуться за 10 дней.  Сегодня второй,  и когда ходила,  чувствуется,  что плечи выравнялись,  сейчас пытаюсь убить зажим под диафрагмой,  наклоняюсь же, когда сижу,там все зажато с одной стороны. Через 10 дней от меня будет требоваться качество,  а я собираюсь левой рукой работать,  прощай мои любимые аналитические таблицы,  которые так лихо упрощают работу, но может быть не будет так тянуть. А то я делаю триста ударов мышкой в минуту и хочу,  чтобы что-то работало у меня.



Крутить шей да бесполезно и не нужно. Если есть спазмы в грудном отделе, то только хуже будит это 100%. А там в интернете гимнастика на шею всякая. А я уже давно пришел к выводу шею вообще лучше трогать. Надо разминать грудной отдел, плечи, что угодно. Но шею не трогать, только хуже будит, вообще может заклинить. Но одними упражнения спазм врят ли снять получится. Нужно там усилить кровообращение очень сильно. Я как и говорил пчелами это сделал. 10 сеансов по 10 укусов. Ну конечно не сразу первый год по меньше привыкал. А сейчас вообще никаких побочных. Кусай сколько влезет. Зато это такой допинг. Это такие классные колеса. Пчелы они просто плавят ткани. Я это чувствую. Когда их ставишь тебе словно 16 лет. Все гнется, все работает, ничего не болит, кроме укусов. Как жаль что так не на долго хватает этого заряда. На месяц после окончания курса. Я вот думаю, то ли уже пойти с понедельника, то ли еще потерпеть, по мучиться со спиной. Вообще апитерапевт мне обещал что лет за 5 я вылечиться смогу совсем. Я в это не очень верю конечно. Посмотрим.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Фев 2017)

Может потому,  что все от укусов болит,  не до спины? 
Мне понравилась идея Вашего врача,  что место где мышца травмируется остеофитом, должно зажить, скорее так оно и есть. 
Толи после разминки вчера, толи от Симбалты рука не болит и не зажата. Эта Симбалта странная вещь, я её почти не чувствую, но мышцы от неё тоже расслабляться,  наверное те, что от страха перед остеофитом зажались.


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Может потому,  что все от укусов болит,  не до спины?
> Мне понравилась идея Вашего врача,  что место где мышца травмируется остеофитом, должно зажить, скорее так оно и есть.
> Толи после разминки вчера, толи от Симбалты рука не болит и не зажата. Эта Симбалта странная вещь, я её почти не чувствую, но мышцы от неё тоже расслабляться,  наверное те, что от страха перед остеофитом зажались.


Вот так все происходит как на картинке. Срастаются позвонки постепенно. Но просто он говорит, что пока они срастутся они столько мучений могут принести. У всех конечно по разному, но у некоторых они очень острые и они сильно травмируют при движении корешки.
Ни разу не пробовал Симбалту хорошо помогает?



По этому с этим спондилезом это палка о двух концах. Может срастется и все хорошо будит. А может и не хорошо будит. Короче мне этот доктор посоветовал специально не доводить до срастания. Если есть возможность пускай двигается позвонок.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Фев 2017)

Симбалта помогает странно,  я пока не поняла до какой степени.  Я наверное им и не даю срастается , может зря.Иногда я не понимаю,  что откуда болит,  по идее должно быть от шей, но помогает как Вам снять блок в нижних позвонках, и размять правую квадратную мышцу. Если сегодня не давать нагрузки никакой,  то по идее завтра болеть не будет совсем. Хотя вчера,  когда занималась,  все как то выровнялось и шло ровно,  как будто так и надо,  сегодня опять все косо,  прямо с утра. Перед этим, все было плохо,  но к вечеру отпустило,  попробовала размять грудной,  с утра была как огурец, перед этим меня клинило даже от ЛФК для острого периода,  при поднятии рук вверх лёжа,  это качели какие-то странные, никогда не знаешь,  что ждать с утра.Иногда мне помогает простой новопассит в дозе два штука,  мышцы расслабляться и становиться мягкими. Я эту Симбалту пью в два захода,  вроде начала, пошла ничего,  когда нужно было повысить дозу,  решила посоветоваться с психиатром,  так как Симбалту назначил невролог,  та сказала не пить не в коем случае, перестала пить потихоньку стало хуже,  держалась на этом новопассите, плюнула,  стала опять пить,  потому что зажимало безбожно,  то, что она расслабляет мышцы шеи факт,  но там ещё другие есть мышцы,  там помогает не особо. Лирика, снимает спазм шейных мышц в один заход,  только её попробуй сейчас выпиши,  да и привыкать не охота, есть ещё всякие штуки типа Конвалиса,  но по моему это ни о чем. Мне уже трудно сказать,  от чего все болит,  скорее от нагрузок,  но если нагрузки не давать,  хуже потом в повседневной жизни. Все таблетки,  их же не будешь всю жизнь пить, поэтому микскю,  массаж мне не идёт,  свалилась в обострение.


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Симбалта помогает странно,  я пока не поняла до какой степени.  Я наверное им и не даю срастается , может зря.Иногда я не понимаю,  что откуда болит,  по идее должно быть от шей, но помогает как Вам снять блок в нижних позвонках, и размять правую квадратную мышцу. Если сегодня не давать нагрузки никакой,  то по идее завтра болеть не будет совсем. Хотя вчера,  когда занималась,  все как то выровнялось и шло ровно,  как будто так и надо,  сегодня опять все косо,  прямо с утра. Перед этим, все было плохо,  но к вечеру отпустило,  попробовала размять грудной,  с утра была как огурец, перед этим меня клинило даже от ЛФК для острого периода,  при поднятии рук вверх лёжа,  это качели какие-то странные, никогда не знаешь,  что ждать с утра.Иногда мне помогает простой новопассит в дозе два штука,  мышцы расслабляться и становиться мягкими. Я эту Симбалту пью в два захода,  вроде начала, пошла ничего,  когда нужно было повысить дозу,  решила посоветоваться с психиатром,  так как Симбалту назначил невролог,  та сказала не пить не в коем случае, перестала пить потихоньку стало хуже,  держалась на этом новопассите, плюнула,  стала опять пить,  потому что зажимало безбожно,  то, что она расслабляет мышцы шеи факт,  но там ещё другие есть мышцы,  там помогает не особо. Лирика, снимает спазм шейных мышц в один заход,  только её попробуй сейчас выпиши,  да и привыкать не охота, есть ещё всякие штуки типа Конвалиса,  но по моему это ни о чем. Мне уже трудно сказать,  от чего все болит,  скорее от нагрузок,  но если нагрузки не давать,  хуже потом в повседневной жизни. Все таблетки,  их же не будешь всю жизнь пить, поэтому микскю,  массаж мне не идёт,  свалилась в обострение.



Правильно заметили без нагрузок труднее в повседневной жизни. Если не нагружать, то потом в повседневной жизни болит больше. А так болит от нагрузок. Мы постоянно как-бы с одной стороны себе там все раздражаем и делаем хуже, но с другой стороны мы отодвигаем этот порог боли дальше от повседневной жизни. Еще бы научиться это делать дозировано без обострений. 
Другие люди типа *Evpatiy*
 они все в корсете ходят и сращивают позвонки поврежденные. Но не знаю я так не могу пока. Меня даже сама мысль убивает, что подвижность пропадет. Я все таки надеюсь сбалансировать свое тело так, чтобы и гнулось и не болело. Просто надо время на это много, а также много проб и ошибок. Мастер ШИВА вылечил себя йогой. И там не только он один там много таких его учеников. Они тоже себя вылечили. Я тоже так хочу. Думаю лет через 5 обязательно получится. Я занимаюсь с 1 апреля 2016 г., да болячка осталась на том же уровне что и была. Прогресс ну не более 20%. Но какая у меня подвижность тела. То что было и что сейчас. Да у меня с роду не было такой. Я не помню. Может лет в 14 было. Я просто не могу это променять на жизнь в корсете. Конечно иногда думаешь. Ну все хватит, больше не могу мучится, но потом когда все утихает, начинаешь опять тренировку. У меня уже ко что лучше гнется чем у дочки, которой 9 лет и она не занимается. Если бы у меня сейчас не было бы этих проблем, мне кажется я бы давным давно типа шпагата что-то растянул. Но эта боязнь обострения не дает делать глупости. Мне вообще надо было по другому жить. Если бы я начал тянуться лет в 16 хотя бы, то сейчас уже был бы гимнастом. Но мне никто не подсказал в свое время. Я не призываю ни кого к растяжкам. Вылечить ими болячку не у каждого получится. И не у всех тело способно к этому. Как говорит, мой знакомый доктор - у всех разные ткани от природы! Это именно он меня с подвиг на то, что у тебя растяжка попрет. 
Брось гантели - это не твое, не поднимай ты все это тяжелое, ты что такой глупый, ты разве не видишь у тебя тело гимнаста. Я стою смотрю на него и думаю, он что с ума сошел, что ли. Я деревянный как эта доска гладильная! Это было в 2013г. Тогда я не понял его. Эта информация была воспринята мною как не верная. Но в 2016г. я начал пробовать и думал, что ничего не выйдет. Но сейчас я могу с уверенностью сказать, что я смог снять примерно 60% всех спазмов которые у меня были на теле. Тут у каждого свой путь это факт. Нельзя всех лечить одинаков. Я в смысле ЛФК для разных людей разное может быть.
У меня есть друг совсем другой конструкции. У него проблемы типа моих. Только с шеей чуть по хуже, а со спиной по лучше. Он пробовал начать растяжки, но у него результаты просто нулевые. Он маленький крепенький и жесткие ткани. Ему кажется 36 или 37 лет. Для него йога это из-разряда нечто. Он бросил эту фигню. Он делает там всякое ЛФК без растяжек и не более того. 
Женщинам проще немного у них тянется от природы лучше тело. Они также могут пользоваться секретным оружием. Во время месячных в тело идет выброс там гормона какого-та и дело становится более пластичное.

@Kaprikon, а какая у вас реакция мышц на воду, на горячую или холодную?????
 У меня в 2016 г. весной были такие сильные спазмы мышц на воду. Купаешься в ванне, вылазишь, начинаешь высыхать и тебя как скручивает, прямо так сильно, что я даже боялся купаться. Оно началось примерно осенью 2015 г. . Но потом после лета тренировок такой негатив прошел.  Причем это было как от нагревания так и вообще от высыхания после намокания. Я прямо делал себе температуру воды равную температуру тела по градуснику, чтобы не отхватить спазм. После мытья я ложился в кровать под одеяло и медленно там высыхал, стоило погулять по квартире и высохнуть быстрее, так все сводило сразу.
Сейчас такого эффекта нету практически.  Может растяжки помогли или пчелы я не знаю. 
А вот мой друг у которого йога не идет, у того тоже такая я же проблема. Он на пчел не ходит, не верит в них. Йога не идет у него. У него также спазмы есть после купания. Сауну он вообще не переносит. После сауны его скручивает так, что домой не дойдет. У него в основном сразу спазм в шеи начинается и синдром позвоночной артерии обостряется. После сауны реально может шею заклинить просто. Он там заморачивается тоже когда моется в ванной.
Я считаю, что это-то эффект из-за того, что густая кровь. Хотя точно не знаю. Пчелы они резко снижают свертываемость крови, чтобы кто не говорил, но если ставить пчел, то сосуды будут меньше засоряться.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Фев 2017)

На воду по разному, с утра после ванной,  стягивает,  потом, вечером,  наоборот, идёт хорошо,  особенно если соль и сода,  плюс травки. Но с утра все по новой. Разбила я мячиком все что залипшее было снизу от грудной клетки.  Пока болит чуть,  оно мне и тянуло лопатку вниз. Вчера я чуть переборщила. Сегодня из мышц приятно болят только ноги после растяжки,  я уже и забыла,  что боль в мышцах может быть приятной,  а не жуткой,  как после СБР.  Сегодня делаю все осторожно и по чуть чуть. Виновата не йога,  её в основном не рекомендуют из за скруток,  но можно без них обойтись,  и смысл не терять. Нас портит наше школьное ЛФК, с сильной нагрузкой на мышцы,  типа лучше,  быстрее и сильнее. В йоге там нужно по другому,  следить за внутренними ощущениями,  мне всю жизнь это нравилось в ней. Гибкость у меня хорошая, на шпагат правда уже не сяду уже,  но наклонится хорошо могу,  лбом ног коснусь,  сейчас не наклоняюсь вообще,  если бы я раньше знала,  что там под лопаткой и грудиной все стянуто,  разбиралась бы с этим местом. Шея ведёт себя странно,  там тоже все подвижно,  но мышцы жесткие, не трогаю её пока. Я сначала с этой ванной понять не могла,  что из за неё проблемы.  Но ни только из за ванны,  из за нагрузок в том числе. Мышцы отекшие,  поэтому зажимает. Поняла только,  после того,  как мы в СБР ноги качали. Там потом болит все адски,  если первый раз. лежишь болит,  ходишь тоже,  но если расходится вроде ничего,  и после ванной, они больше напухают и болят,  потом на чуть чуть отпускает. Длится это дело дня четыре. Потом в ногах все совсем хорошо.Это такой ускоренный способ борьбы с узелками под коленом,  да и не только, короче в ногах. Жёстко,  конечно,  но эффект почти сразу,  в йоге нужно подольше добиться, чтобы достичь такого эффекта. Мне когда при занятиях СБР сказали,  что нужно отложить йогу, я отложила СБР. Пока решила так методично себя не мучить, никаких походов по 10 км,  если практика,  то два раза, минут по 15.  Чтобы было для души,  а для спондиатроза.

Нужна не сауна, а типа финской парной, и не в острый период. Отпускает за неделю.


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Нужна не сауна, а типа финской парной, и не в острый период. Отпускает за неделю.


Сухая баня. Понимаю. Может и спазмы можно снять ею.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> На воду по разному, с утра после ванной,  стягивает,  потом, вечером,  наоборот, идёт хорошо,  особенно если соль и сода,  плюс травки. Но с утра все по новой. Разбила я мячиком все что залипшее было снизу от грудной клетки.  Пока болит чуть,  оно мне и тянуло лопатку вниз. Вчера я чуть переборщила. Сегодня из мышц приятно болят только ноги после растяжки,  я уже и забыла,  что боль в мышцах может быть приятной,  а не жуткой,  как после СБР.  Сегодня делаю все осторожно и по чуть чуть. Виновата не йога,  её в основном не рекомендуют из за скруток,  но можно без них обойтись,  и смысл не терять. Нас портит наше школьное ЛФК, с сильной нагрузкой на мышцы,  типа лучше,  быстрее и сильнее. В йоге там нужно по другому,  следить за внутренними ощущениями,  мне всю жизнь это нравилось в ней. Гибкость у меня хорошая, на шпагат правда уже не сяду уже,  но наклонится хорошо могу,  лбом ног коснусь,  сейчас не наклоняюсь вообще,  если бы я раньше знала,  что там под лопаткой и грудиной все стянуто,  разбиралась бы с этим местом. Шея ведёт себя странно,  там тоже все подвижно,  но мышцы жесткие, не трогаю её пока. Я сначала с этой ванной понять не могла,  что из за неё проблемы.  Но ни только из за ванны,  из за нагрузок в том числе. Мышцы отекшие,  поэтому зажимает. Поняла только,  после того,  как мы в СБР ноги качали. Там потом болит все адски,  если первый раз. лежишь болит,  ходишь тоже,  но если расходится вроде ничего,  и после ванной, они больше напухают и болят,  потом на чуть чуть отпускает. Длится это дело дня четыре. Потом в ногах все совсем хорошо.Это такой ускоренный способ борьбы с узелками под коленом,  да и не только, короче в ногах. Жёстко,  конечно,  но эффект почти сразу,  в йоге нужно подольше добиться, чтобы достичь такого эффекта. Мне когда при занятиях СБР сказали,  что нужно отложить йогу, я отложила СБР. Пока решила так методично себя не мучить, никаких походов по 10 км,  если практика,  то два раза, минут по 15.  Чтобы было для души,  а для спондиатроза.



Вот с этим у меня и проблема по сути в йоги, надо следить за своими ощущениями. А я парой её перевожу в спорт и всегда себя останавливаю, медленнее. СБР я так понял это не для меня. Не хочу даже пробовать. Я понял, что это крутой массаж для тела. Но я не хочу. Лучше я буду потихоньку, помаленьку. А то свернешь себе все окончательно. Не надо. 
Да растяжки и нагрузки они не очень совместимы. Особенно это касается ног. Как потянешь, так болят коленки, ходить тяжело. Но иногда получается потянуть не сильно и на ходьбу не сильно влияет. Ходьба у меня в приоритете. Я конечно каждый день 10 км не хожу. Но 5-7 точно хожу. И 10 хожу в выходной. Жду когда эта зима закончится, надоело уже. Асфальта нет, на дорогах лежить от 0,5 до 1,0 м притоптанного снега. Контакт с дорогой плохой, ходить не удобно, криво получается. А надо держать осанку и стопы, чтобы правильно шли, а они все выворачиваются на скользком.
Шею её да лучше не трогать совсем. В ней мышцы расслаблять лучше по средством расслабления грудного отдела. В шеи тогда само постепенно расслабится. У меня так во всяком случаи. А когда там все жестко в шеи и начинаешь её крутить, то только смещаешь там позвонки и сразу плохеет. Там масксим, что можно это точки позвоночной артерии стимулировать. Как раз когда пчел воткнут туда 3 шт. Хорошо шея расслабляется.

Фактически вы правы. Я понял, что такое спайки. Это те самые комки как у меня под коленкой, такие же есть в спине. Фактически из-за этих спаек и двигается не правильно двигаются кости. И если их теоретически разработать, то можно попытаться заставить двигаться тело как оно должно двигаться. Но это очень трудно это понятно. Проще за позвонки срастить и выключить определенную функцию движения в теле. Вот если бы инструктора такого, который бы прямо видел где у тебя какие спайки и в какую сторону нужно разрабатывать движения. Как я всегда и говорю не надо ничего вправлять. Покажите мне упражнения, я сам все сделаю пусть медленно и постепенно, но сделаю.
Приходим к выводу, что виброкушетка это очень хорошая вещь! Она правда стоит 300 тыс. Не подъемный ценник! Но там наверное очень хорошо все разрабатывается в организме. Где бы попробовать эту штуку, чтобы в Москву не ездить. А вдруг окажется почти панацея. И постепенно сможешь вернуть себе подвижность в теле.


----------



## La murr (6 Фев 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Приходим к выводу, что виброкушетка это очень хорошая вещь! Она правда стоит 300 тыс. Не подъемный ценник! Но там наверное очень хорошо все разрабатывается в организме. Где бы попробовать эту штуку, чтобы в Москву не ездить. А вдруг окажется почти панацея. И постепенно сможешь вернуть себе подвижность в теле.


Неправильные выводы, Александр!
Не всем данная процедура показана (много противопоказаний).
А Вы бы лучше снимки свежие сделали...


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Покажите мне упражнения, я сам все сделаю пусть медленно и постепенно, но сделаю.


Что мешает?
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2017)

Простите, а что за виброкушетка?


----------



## La murr (6 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Простите, а что за виброкушетка?


Доктор, здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25939/page-28#post-299783


----------



## Georg_I (6 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Простите, а что за виброкушетка?


Описание от автора, мануального терапевта Гитта, файл формата PDF


----------



## Kuchirinka (6 Фев 2017)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Описание от автора, мануального терапевта Гитта, файл формата PDF


Пробежалась пока по диагонали. Глаз зацепился вот за эту фразу:
"*Грыжи вылечили стандартно, месяца за 2-3*. Ну а суставы столь быстро не лечатся"

Нууу, не знаю...


----------



## Georg_I (6 Фев 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Глаз зацепился...


Так Вы не то читали...
Надо было об устройстве виброкушетки.
Этим агрегатом, как понимаю, заинтересовался доктор.


----------



## Kuchirinka (6 Фев 2017)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Так Вы не то читали...


Ну, извините! Техникам скорочтения не обучены! 
Может, вечером внимательней посмотрю.


----------



## Georg_I (6 Фев 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Может, вечером внимательней посмотрю.


И зачем Вам вечером устройство виброкушеток изучать? 
Тоже запали, как Александр_100?


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Приходим к выводу, что виброкушетка это очень хорошая вещь!


@Kuchirinka,  думаю, Ваш меткий глаз правильно зацепился


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Фев 2017)

Мне понравились противопоказана:грыжи, Камни, дископатии. 
А что том ещё за камни?

Имею ввиду противопоказания


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Фев 2017)

Александр,  пообщались я сейчас с кинезиологом,  и пришли мы к выводу,  что не болезнь это, стереотип движения,  перегрузки. К тому же я практически устроила себе троеборье :ходьба на длинные дистанции,  тренажёры,  йога-ЛФК,вот меня и крутит,  как хочет,  рекомендовано стбавить темп, и постараться убрать движения-паразиты,  хотя-бы при сидении.


----------



## Виктор-72 (6 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ... и постараться убрать движения-паразиты,  хотя-бы при сидении.


А это еще что за движения такие?
Это типа когда измученный организм ерзать человека заставляет, чтобы окончательно не впасть в ступор?


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Фев 2017)

Нет,  я сижу как статуя,  ногу на ногу, в правой руке,  которая висит-мышка,  левая, не висит, я ей держусь,  немет круглая, которая висит,  и перекручен Тбс. Ерзать я уже не начинаю,  я так умираю,  в позе статуи. Потом я ещё все это качаю,  мне СБР помогает,  до того момента,  пока я не сижу. 
Хах,  снялась в ролике любимой клиники,  о том, какая она замечательная. Она вообще-то обычная,  и раньше была не о чем,  но старые спецы растут,  кинезиолог показал упражнения,  раньше было недобиться,  иголки мне ставили в свете софит


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Доктор, здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25939/page-28#post-299783


То есть вибромассаж.
Да можно.
А в чем проблема, всем можно.


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Фев 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Неправильные выводы, Александр!
> Не всем данная процедура показана (много противопоказаний).
> А Вы бы лучше снимки свежие сделали...
> 
> ...


А там в инструкции у них все противопоказания есть для этой кушетки. Я спрашивал у автора. Даже при нестабильности можно. Т.е. спектр лечения этим методом широкий


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Фев 2017)

Еще хочется еще вот о чем поговорить!
Почти за 6 лет борьбы с болячкой, у себя в организме обнаружил ТРИ ЗОНЫ ПЕРЕГРУЗКИ тела, мышц. Это конечно лично мое такое понятие. Я просто не знаю как по другому это описать. Смысл этого примерно такой. Тело делится на три части:
1) Грудной отдел и шея
2) Поясничный отдел
3) Ноги
Чтобы все болело одновременно такого не бывает, по крайней мере чтобы сильно болело.
Болит что-то одно и тянет мышцы где-то в одном отделе чаще всего. Причем когда снимаешь начинающиеся спазмы с одного отдела, то они сразу переходят на другой отдел.
Как это работает у меня:
Стоит посидеть например 20 минут в позе на попе согнув колени, картина 00015, особенно на мягкой кровати или посидеть за столом в кривой позе голову в низ, как сразу начинается проблема в грудном отделе позвоночника, который тянет за собой шею и т.п.
Для того чтобы снять эти напряжения можно поделать упражнения на растяжку картинка 978-5-699-72019-4_2 - это фактический йога хатка для начинающих. Эти упражнения снимаю перегрузку с грудного отдела и переносят его либо на поясничный, либо на ноги. Если перенос происходит на поясничный - то это боль в пояснице и боль в ногах от поясницы. Если переносит на ноги, то это начинает тянуть коленки, начинаешь хромать чуть чуть при ходьбе и т.д.
Чтобы снять напряжение с ног и переместить его на поясницу можно сделать следующее - пойти в ванну и помочить свое тело горячей водой, можно даже сильно не распаривать, но только до пояса. Это сразу снимает напряжение с коленок. Но потом болят ноги от поясницы - это другая боль.
Когда едешь на машине эти три зоны перегрузи от вибрации могу включаться и выключаться сами собой по разному.
Как сбалансировать работу всего тела, чтобы не было перегрузки различных зон -  очень хороший вопрос. За 6 лет идеальной формулы пока не вывел. Можно лишь частично распределить упражнениями нагрузку в разные зоны, но все равно где-то будит больше, а где-то меньше.
Какое же научное объяснение такого эффекта? И вообще у кого либо есть такие же ощущения как у меня? Из тех кто занимается упражнениями не обнаруживали в теле такие зоны? Не пытались управлять этим? Я понимаю, что это фактически тот мышечный баланс в организме и если удастся научится им управлять, то жизнь конечно не наладится на 100%, но возможно будит жить довольно сносно на 70-80%.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Фев 2017)

Так я же говорю,  Доша Ватта,  скучно без движения,  понятно. Я тоже хочу все и сразу,  отсюда и походы по 20км, так первый день организм их держит,  второй даже ничего,  а третий говорит баста,  то же и с ЛФК, тренажёрами,  йогой месяц держит,  потом все,  я думаю это потому,  что нужно постепенно,  у меня, когда я занимаюсь нет спазмов,  вернее раньше не было,  все как по маслу, с утра все плохо, нужно либо уменьшить нагрузки,  либо их чуть чуть сделать поменьше, либо отменить пока, те что не идут, можно пожить месяц как пенсионер,  и делать все по чуть чуть, чем такие срывы.
К тому же у Вас болят наверное не ноги,  а нога, там нужно смотреть,  что с ягодичной мышцей,  она скорее всего Вас кривит, у меня во всяком случае так. Я бросилась заниматься, когда у меня было сильное обострение в пояснице, к тому же перегрузила грудной отдел,  который и так загружен при сидении,  и к тому же, который я раньше не трогала,  так как он проблемный,  ещё со школы, потом мне там ещё блоки поснимали,  ну и для проверки я ещё походила км цать,  плюс ЛФК, результат получился на всю спину. Нужно смотреть,  в чем Вы ошибаетесь,  и нагрузки постепенно. Раньше у меня на это ума как то хватало,  а теперь как цель поставила,  а если я ещё такое сделаю,  выдержит или нет.

Есть такой Владимир,  на форуме, куда я дала Вам ссылку,  он ходит в горы, по Мрт позвоночник никакой, и сам себя лечит,  ЛФК с небольшими элементами йоги. Я понимаю, что один человек не показатель,  я просто про направление и ход мыслей хотела показать. Там есть ещё Светлана,  которая мучить себя СБР,  и вроде тоже ходит в горы. Но у Владимира на фото в горах -Владимир,  а у Светланы -инструктор молодая. Ну я первые выводы и сделала,  жаль не окончательные,  что нельзя каждый день без устали убивать свой организм.

Я сначала не знала,  что зажимает от нагрузки,  и толком никто ничего не сказал,  кроме известного ЛФК каждый день,  и поэтому,  когда чуть отпустило первое обострение,  устроила себе марафон с походами,  и с зарядкой по 1,5 часов потом,  плюс массаж,  это даже возимело действо,  но на чуть чуть,  до первого сидения,  мне ещё сказали,  что виноваты нервы,  я ага нервы,  будем не обращать внимание,  Йога пошла первый день как по маслу, так нет же подождать пару дней,  нужно же каждый день,  срыв пошёл на пятый,  причём не хилый,  с головокружениями,  мне бы успокоить,  но сказали, же нервы, я в командировку. Мало того,  что тяжёсти и сидение,  от них плохо,  там в гостинице был бассейн и тренажёры, тренажёры и бассейн шли каждый день, где только голова была. Я сижу,  меня жмет,  я бегу в зал,  вечером бассейн. По приезду опять походы,  я так год добилась,  с небольшими перерывами на сильные срывы,  с тренажёрами намёк как то поняла немного, не до конца,  некоторые оставила. А организм вёл себя более менее сносно в командировках,  где в гостиницах спортивный подход отсутствовал, а был ресторан,  хорошая еда и турецкая парная. Но намёк был не понят. Нельзя вернуть себе старую спину,  можно поддержать имеющуюся,  причём постепенно,  не спеша.

Если тянет грудной отдел при сидении,  то надо обратить внимание на мышцы грудного отдела,  они стягивает Вам шею,  Вы же сутулитесь и на высоту стола, я когда об этом помню,  все более менее,  но обычно я не помню, я вся в табличках и чертова цифрах. Картинки хорошие,  это йога терапия как раз, если без струнок , при обострении в поясничном, должно быть ок. Только они не решают проблему сутулости,  если броситься сразу делать упражнения на укрепление грудного отдела,  может быть обострение,  там все зажато,  нужно как то найти золотую середину,  или после массажа,  или с инструктором,  или по ощущениям. Инструктор мне не помог в этом,  по тому,  что не понимал проблему,  а шёл по сценарию,  тело тренировано,  нагрузки я держу,  и мы начали тупо увеличивать веса. Грудной не включился,  трапеции и задние дельты ещё больше ушли в спазм,  там как раз наша любимая артерия подключилась.

И ещё,  когда Вы сидите, ссутулившись,  зажата диафрагма, нижние ребра, косые мышцы живота,  поэтому отдаёт в ноги, если в две, а не в одну,  да в принципе,  смотря куда при этом больше наклоняеться,  может и одну. И, в Вашем случае,  как я понимаю,  страдает поджелудочная,  а в моем случае печень. А выход,  включить грудной отдел,  и укрепить поясничный и попу,  там веса нет, не понятно на чем сидим. И если Вам ноги немного распрямили массажем,  то к ягодичным вполне можно приступать постепенно и симметрично,  но с небольшой скидкой на скрученый таз ,  то есть пару упражнений в день, не до спазма. Потом поясничный,  там тоже вряд ли поможет йога,  нужно что то по конкретнее, ЛФК, для начала,  потом, как пойдёт, ну и постепенно грудной. Так сделала Екатерина с сайта по интуиции,  и это правило СБР. Переодично где-то должно что-то слетать,  там же косо все, поэтому надо без фанатизма. А йога это разминка,  причём если Вы не дышите при этом,  то диафрагма по прежнему остаётся зажатой,  как и ребра,  так что можно сильно за чистотой асан не гнаться,  это я все по закосами своим описала, проверьте свои,  и план будет понятен. Проблемы просто похожи.


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Так я же говорю,  Доша Ватта,  скучно без движения,  понятно. Я тоже хочу все и сразу,  отсюда и походы по 20км, так первый день организм их держит,  второй даже ничего,  а третий говорит баста,  то же и с ЛФК, тренажёрами,  йогой месяц держит,  потом все,  я думаю это потому,  что нужно постепенно,  у меня, когда я занимаюсь нет спазмов,  вернее раньше не было,  все как по маслу, с утра все плохо, нужно либо уменьшить нагрузки,  либо их чуть чуть сделать поменьше, либо отменить пока, те что не идут, можно пожить месяц как пенсионер,  и делать все по чуть чуть, чем такие срывы.
> К тому же у Вас болят наверное не ноги,  а нога, там нужно смотреть,  что с ягодичной мышцей,  она скорее всего Вас кривит, у меня во всяком случае так. Я бросилась заниматься, когда у меня было сильное обострение в пояснице, к тому же перегрузила грудной отдел,  который и так загружен при сидении,  и к тому же, который я раньше не трогала,  так как он проблемный,  ещё со школы, потом мне там ещё блоки поснимали,  ну и для проверки я ещё походила км цать,  плюс ЛФК, результат получился на всю спину. Нужно смотреть,  в чем Вы ошибаетесь,  и нагрузки постепенно. Раньше у меня на это ума как то хватало,  а теперь как цель поставила,  а если я ещё такое сделаю,  выдержит или нет.
> 
> Есть такой Владимир,  на форуме, куда я дала Вам ссылку,  он ходит в горы, по Мрт позвоночник никакой, и сам себя лечит,  ЛФК с небольшими элементами йоги. Я понимаю, что один человек не показатель,  я просто про направление и ход мыслей хотела показать. Там есть ещё Светлана,  которая мучить себя СБР,  и вроде тоже ходит в горы. Но у Владимира на фото в горах -Владимир,  а у Светланы -инструктор молодая. Ну я первые выводы и сделала,  жаль не окончательные,  что нельзя каждый день без устали убивать свой организм.
> ...


Сегодня получил результаты МРТ. И в принципе я ими доволен, т.к. с 2012 г. у меня там фактически ничего не изменилось по МРТ. Но состояние конечно в 2012 г. было лучше. Я их обязательно выложу сюда и допрошу Доктора Ступина. Но как мне уже говорили, твои грыжи на МРТ - это не самая большая проблема. У меня я так понимаю проблема в основном в нестабильности, в мышечном дисбалансе и т.д. Отсюда я и болею. Это вылечить проще чем грыжи. А грыжи они уже давно у меня может еще и раньше чем в 2012 г. были, до этого я МРТ не делал. Как вариант ягодичная мышца вы правы. Операция мне не показана - это я уже понял и так, там нечего вырезать 5 мм грыжу, которая даже не компримирует корешок. А вот с мышцами беда. Еще есть спондилоартроз на всех позвонках поясничного отдела от L1 до S и спондилез первой стадии. Короче заниматься надо и это единственный выход, чтобы поддерживать себя и даже мало того улучшить состояние. 
Да все правильно ЛФК с элементами йоги! Я так и делаю. БЕЗ СКРУТОК! Я уже давно пришел к выводу это то что надо делать. Весь вопрос больше как сбалансировать мышцы всего тела.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Фев 2017)

Я написала Вам выше,  у меня тоже не в грыжа дело,  спондилез у всех, а грыжи давно,  я просто раньше про них не знала,  и операция тут не нужна.


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> И ещё,  когда Вы сидите, ссутулившись,  зажата диафрагма, нижние ребра, косые мышцы живота,  поэтому отдаёт в ноги, если в две, а не в одну,  да в принципе,  смотря куда при этом больше наклоняеться,  может и одну. И, в Вашем случае,  как я понимаю,  страдает поджелудочная,  а в моем случае печень. А выход,  включить грудной отдел,  и укрепить поясничный и попу,  там веса нет, не понятно на чем сидим. И если Вам ноги немного распрямили массажем,  то к ягодичным вполне можно приступать постепенно и симметрично,  но с небольшой скидкой на скрученый таз ,  то есть пару упражнений в день, не до спазма. Потом поясничный,  там тоже вряд ли поможет йога,  нужно что то по конкретнее, ЛФК, для начала,  потом, как пойдёт, ну и постепенно грудной. Так сделала Екатерина с сайта по интуиции,  и это правило СБР. Переодично где-то должно что-то слетать,  там же косо все, поэтому надо без фанатизма. А йога это разминка,  причём если Вы не дышите при этом,  то диафрагма по прежнему остаётся зажатой,  как и ребра,  так что можно сильно за чистотой асан не гнаться,  это я все по закосами своим описала, проверьте свои,  и план будет понятен. Проблемы просто похожи.


Да грудной отдел мне тоже говорили, что плохо шевелится. Это типичная проблема у многих.
А вот по поводу диафрагмы это интересно. Да отдает в обе ноги. Но в правую сильнее. Иногда вообще одновременно в обе. То-то я пробовал дышать глубоко и мне от этого недавно по плохело, значит там что-то начало двигаться, что не двигалось. А как быть с этой диафрагмой? Сижу я уже сейчас только прямо. У меня тут такой стул, что все настраиваться. Пробовать дышать глубоко по чаще.
Все правильно говорите. Я согласен, что надо пытаться укреплять спину и пытаться сбалансировать все тело.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Фев 2017)

Укреплять для начала место основное рабочее,  на чем сидим,  а то что диафрагма зажата у себя я это проверяю пальчиком,  у Вас по вашим сообщениям про питание,  если сидеть ссутулившись желудок не будете нормально работать,  там мышами все в комок один забито. И мышцы живота связаны с Тбс,  поэтому тянет ноги. А по питанию,  я лет 15 до этого не ела мяса,  что глупо,  но сидеть так с зажатыми животом легче.

Мы просто вчера с кинезиологом беседовали,  так при динамической нагрузке,  ходьбе и проч,  работают все мышцы,  синергисты и их антогонисты. Нагрузки деляться поровну, и при тренировке и умеренности,  ходьба полезна .При статике, куда относится положение сидя, работает только одна из мышц, у трапеции антогонист зубчатая,  малая грудная,  при наклоне головы и при сутулости нагрузка идёт на трапеции, синергисты не работают,  и вообщем то эту сутулость вызывают,  а при зажатой малой грудной,  да и большой,  Антон Алексеев показывает на картинке даже,  зажимаются 5-7 шейный,  поэтому у нас остерохондроз помолодел.  Это мне не кинезиолог рассказал,  это я факты сопоставляю. Он в основном рассказывал,  почему при ходьбе легче.  Тоже самое в пояснице,  поищите антогонист поясничной мышцы,  попадёте в мышцы живота. Только качать пресс сейчас бесполезно, или нужно очень по чуть чуть. Сопоставля какие мышцы обычно при сидящей работе сокращены или не рабочие,  можно улучшить ситуацию,  не трогая те, что и так перегружены, ну или просто ходить,  плавать же вечно не будешь,  не рыба.


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мы просто вчера с кинезиологом беседовали,  так при динамической нагрузке,  ходьбе и проч,  работают все мышцы,  синергисты и их антогонисты. Нагрузки деляться поровну, и при тренировке и умеренности,  ходьба полезна .При статике, куда относится положение сидя, работает только одна из мышц, у трапеции антогонист зубчатая,  малая грудная,  при наклоне головы и при сутулости нагрузка идёт на трапеции, синергисты не работают,  и вообщем то эту сутулость вызывают,  а при зажатой малой грудной,  да и большой,  Антон Алексеев показывает на картинке даже,  зажимаются 5-7 шейный,  поэтому у нас остерохондроз помолодел.  Это мне не кинезиолог рассказал,  это я факты сопоставляю. Он в основном рассказывал,  почему при ходьбе легче.  Тоже самое в пояснице,  поищите антогонист поясничной мышцы,  попадёте в мышцы живота. Только качать пресс сейчас бесполезно, или нужно очень по чуть чуть. Сопоставля какие мышцы обычно при сидящей работе сокращены или не рабочие,  можно улучшить ситуацию,  не трогая те, что и так перегружены, ну или просто ходить,  плавать же вечно не будешь,  не рыба.


Все правильно. Полностью согласен. А этот ваш доктор не сказал какие при этой проблеме упражнения делать. Ведь все в конечном итоге сводится к этому. Пробовал я аккуратно качать пресс, не много толку или вообще ноль. Проблемы похожие, по этому какие упражнения делать, чтобы запустить эти не работающие мышцы и при этом не трогать перегруженные???? Вот на этот вопрос никто не хочет ответить. Я уже допрашивал трех докторов! Они все сразу, сейчас массаж или прием. А я говорю упражнения мне надо. А они молчат как партизаны или в крайнем случаи показываю общие упражнения, которые я и так знаю. Я понимаю, что упражнения все рано будут из разряда тех что мы уже знаем. Но вы сделайте акцент на каких-то конкретных. А толку давать список из 20 упражнений! Вот чего я добиваюсь от врачей и не могу добиться! Попробуйте допросить своего доктора на предмет этого, аз у нас все рано похожие проблемы.

_При статике, куда относится положение сидя, работает только одна из мышц, у трапеции антогонист зубчатая, малая грудная, при наклоне головы и при сутулости нагрузка идёт на трапеции, синергисты не работают, и вообщем то эту сутулость вызывают, а при зажатой малой грудной, да и большой, Антон Алексеев показывает на картинке даже, зажимаются 5-7 шейный, поэтому у нас остерохондроз помолодел._
Давайте разбираться с начало с шеей не работает малая грудная мышца и зубчатая мышца. Вот я нашел рисунки на которых есть эти мышцы. Теперь осталось определить какие упражнения делать для того, чтобы заставить работать эти мышцы?????? Был бы у меня такой доктор, с которым бы так пообщаться по поводу что работает, что не работает в теле и какие упражнения делать. Так прямо с картинками придти к нему и пусть помогает разбираться, если надо запустить грудную малую и зубчатую тогда, как это сделать, конкретные упражнения. Я понимаю, что там еще будут какие-то мышцы работать, но все рано искать такие упражнения чтобы максимально включали то, что надо и по меньше задействовали то что не надо!

 

Ну насколько моих знаний хватает, то упражнения для развития выше упомянутых мышц - это это примерно. Картинку прилагаю. Сильно только голову осторожно не запрокидывать, а то можно повредить шею. И я не прав??? Кто может помочь??? Какое другое упражнение на эти мышцы есть????
Также как сейчас я как-то пытался допрашивать нескольких враче, но потом понял, что то ли они сами не знают, то ли им не охота со мною возиться даже за деньги. Проще просто сделал прием, деньги взял и иди ты в "гуляй Федя", разбирайся сам, следующий заходите.



Разбираемся дальше. Поиск привел, что  _Синдром подвздошно-поясничной мышцы. .... мышца; антагонисты – большая ягодичная мышцы, экстензоры бедра._
В принципе я так и думал. По этому эта именно та мышца с которой я начал работать 1 апреля 2016 г.
Я разогнул себе "позу голубя". Я значительно растянул эту мышцу. И сейчас продолжаю с нею работать. Результат не совсем явный не понятно лучше делаю или хуже. А может попу надо качать? А как её качать? Приседания делать? Хорошая идея. Я пробовал, год назад. Такое себе обострение схватил, что бросил эту затею. А то было, что я по 60 приседов делал. И тут опять не совсем понятно что все таки с этой мышцей делать только растягивать, может все таки включить приседания, но потихоньку. Кто ответит на накие вопросы?????

Ну вот я пока склоняюсь, что нужно примерно вот так научиться делать. Как на картинке складочка. И тогда проблем с попой не будит. Я понимаю, что это долго так тренироваться надо. И еще надо умудриться не поломать себе спину в процессе тренировок. Ну года 3-5 и можно освоить такое. Я другого выхода пока не вижу. Особо обострений от растяжки этой мышцы я не наблюдаю у себя, по этому я делаю потихоньку. Там единственно еще надо подколенные сухожилия растянуть, чтобы так гнуться. Это по сложнее во много раз, чем попа. Но постепенно движется. Я не тороплюсь.
Я вовобще делаю только те упражнения которые не несут в себе для меня сильных обострений. Но я знаю. Что некоторые упражнения возможно полезно делать, то только очень потихоньку, по многу нельзя, т.к. обострится. Но я так не совсем умею. Если упражнение не идет, я его не делаю просто и все.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Фев 2017)

Про экстенозор верно,  но ноги нужно чуть подкачать,  там самые сильные мышцы. 
Упражнения для грудного лёжа на спине подумаем руки и сжимаем ладони, не над головой, а перед собой,чтобы почувствовать грудные мышцы, потом растягиваем, чтобы мышца чуть растянулась,те есть разводили в стороны с сопротивлением, обмотав руки или верёвкам для лыжника или что у Вас есть, или полотенцем. Пробую первый день,  пока ничего,  но это только сверху,  для нижних ребер дыхание животом,  для начала просто,  потом с книгой,  если пойдёт,  то можно чёт потяжелее,  на ягодицы пойдут все Лфкшные упражнения,  при незабитом бицепсе бедра,  т.е сначала чуть тянем потом чуть качаем. 
А я пока курю бамбук,  потому что идиотка,  и все себе мучала все те же трапеции, пару дней отдыхаю,  или вечером, если оживу,  не трогая верх.

Со складской так делать не нужно,  отвечаю чётко и проверено, на попу приседать тоже не нужно,  потому,  что косо, а вот разные подъемы ног из строя на четырёх костях пойдут пока,  можно с утяжелителями,  я пока цепляют гантельку, она на лямках,  можно попробовать для развития силы мышц спины Доктора Ступина,  имено для этой группы мышц, но постепенно очень,  там же криво все,  вот этим вечером займусь. Не скрутит,  напишу,  что подошло.

В пояснице это косые мышцы живота,  не обязательно подвздошная. 
Для растяжения круглой мышцы, той,  что под рукой, садимся на стул руки, за спинку стула,  в руках трубка,  скакалка,  и проч,  тянем в разные стороны,  расслабляемся.

Я посмотрела эту йгу для начинающих,  там много упражнений на грудной,  и поза верблюда тоже, и что все равно зажимает шею?


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Со складской так делать не нужно,  отвечаю чётко и проверено, на попу приседать тоже не нужно,  потому,  что косо, а вот разные подъемы ног из строя на четырёх костях пойдут пока,  можно с утяжелителями,  я пока цепляют гантельку, она на лямках,  можно попробовать для развития силы мышц спины Доктора Ступина,  имено для этой группы мышц, но постепенно очень,  там же криво все,  вот этим вечером займусь. Не скрутит,  напишу,  что подошло.


Я делаю подъем ног из стоя на четвереньках, но без гантелей пока. Вот криво это самая большая проблема. На грудной отдел лучше больше упражнений делать. Грудной отдел это такая штука, он мало подвижен и тут всегда не хватает в нем движения.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Фев 2017)

Может в нем и не надо много движений,  Вам 34, там все ещё работает, даже у меня работает,  нужно грудной спереди привести в порядок,  чтобы этот отдел не тянул шею. Но первое упражнение с гантелями Вас схлопнет вперёд,  что тоже проверено не раз, нужно как то постепенно очень. А криво можно вообще ничего не поднимать,  зачем себе делать проблемы, можно наоборот поподнимать,  лежа на спине и плечах поднимать пятую точку,   но тоже осторожно,  чтобы лестничные ровные были,  и шея,  а то опять спазм в шейного отдела,  и так бесконечно. Если поднимать ноги не ровно,  опять перекос таза,  и опять по новой,  спазм косых мышц живота,  спазм лестничных,  у вас вроде слева.  Лучше ходить тогда уже, или плавать,  но тут проблема в тёплой воде встаёт.

Попробуйте себя развернуть ровно, я это делаю подушкой твёрдой под поясницу,  а потом уже поднимать ноги на четвереньках. Или положить на поясницу книгу,  и,  чтоб она не падала,  понаклоняться к пяткам,  тоже на четырёх костях. Я чуть выравниваюсь,  а потом мне опять черт не брат,  в какой-то момент перегружаю что-то,  обычно,  то, что у Вас на картинке,  грудной отдел спереди,  или наклонюсь по взрослому,  в струнку, чем увожу себе Тбс, а с инструктором в институте отопедии мы так лихо приседали,  не понятно только какого черта,  ему наверное было интересно,  как здорово меня в бок ведёт,  и где эта кнопка,  допреседались. Я вообще не могу приседать как положено,  на пятках,  на носках только,  ноги нужно чуть растянуть,  а я наоборот,  там все забила, сейчас тяну, и на носки становлюсь,  сначала там где-то в коленях и в приводящих все бухало,  теперь вроде ничего идёт.


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Может в нем и не надо много движений,  Вам 34, там все ещё работает, даже у меня работает,  нужно грудной спереди привести в порядок,  чтобы этот отдел не тянул шею. Но первое упражнение с гантелями Вас схлопнет вперёд,  что тоже проверено не раз, нужно как то постепенно очень. А криво можно вообще ничего не поднимать,  зачем себе делать проблемы, можно наоборот поподнимать,  лежа на спине и плечах поднимать пятую точку,   но тоже осторожно,  чтобы лестничные ровные были,  и шея,  а то опять спазм в шейного отдела,  и так бесконечно. Если поднимать ноги не ровно,  опять перекос таза,  и опять по новой,  спазм косых мышц живота,  спазм лестничных,  у вас вроде слева.  Лучше ходить тогда уже, или плавать,  но тут проблема в тёплой воде встаёт.



У меня есть еще одна проблема. У меня с тяжестями в любом положении не очень. У меня на правой руке перекачена одна мышца. Короче сами тяжести я поднимаю мне нормально для рук. Я даже пробовал лежа гантелями разрабатывать мышцы. Или в конце концов отжиматься от пола. Хотя отжимание сильно напрягает шею, не очень идет, но если прямо по чуть чуть начинать, то можно. Но после любых тяжестей я потом неделю не могу работать мышкой за компом. У меня рука болит дико и вообще не держит мышку. Груз 25 кг она держит, а мышку нет. Там вот эта казалось мизерная нагрузка от мышки она прямо попадает на ту мышцу, которая все никак. Я уже мышки менял. Купил вертикальную, пробовал. Самый лучший способ просто отдых для руки и не поднимать ей ничего. Это я про правую. Т.е. я даже качать бицепсы не могу руками. Тут либо физически работать либо мышкой за компом, надо выбирать. Мышка это деньги - работа. Остается только растягивать грудной отдел. Я это знаю, я уже давно им занимаюсь и возможно по этому я и снял себе много спазмов в плечах и шеи. Вот сегодня посидел там час на кухне пообщался, гости приходили. И смотрю пошел уже спазм в грудном отделе. Ну я раз сразу коврик, сделал упражнения йога для начинающих. Там всякие позы ( *Уттхита Триконаса (поза вытянутого треугольника), Вирабхадрасана II (Поза Война II), Вирабхадрасана I (Поза Война I), Уттхита Паршваконасана, Ардха Адхо Мукха Шванасана (Половинная поза Собаки Мордой Вниз), Паривритта Паршвоконасана (Поза повернутого бокового угла)*) и еще из этой же серии. Бабочку обязательно делаю. Я считаю это полезным упражнением. Ноги нужно положить на пол с прямой спиной. Не знаю сколько лет на это уйдет, но вреда в этом упражнении точно не вижу, а пользо читал есть, но надо добиться, раскрыть тазобедренные суставы.
И все начинающийся спазм прошел в грудном отделе. Также растяжку грудного отдела, картинку уже показывал. Но от всего этого теперь колени болят. Их как потянешь, так они болят. Хотел сегодня вообще не заниматься отдохнуть, но начинающийся зажим лучше снять, т.к. копить хуже всего. Ночью само может и не расслабится. И с утра встанешь и больная голова обеспечена.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Фев 2017)

Ну вот и объяснение моих проблем,  и как спасаетесь от мышки,  может её вообще убрать,  но я пробовала без неё,  так быстро не получается, у меня спазм идёт сейчас,  чуть сняли, опять идёт, хочу потянуть грудной,  но знаю,  что нельзя,  сижу, облизываюсь на картинку. С отжиманием тоже самое,  хотя после занятий в зале я сильная была,  в планке стояла больше минуты,  на носках и кулаках. Я думаю,  так быстро мышцы не сдуются,  пока не работаю,  может пройдёт спазм от мышки, я ещё на иголки похожу,  пчелы хорошо наверное,  но долго


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Может в нем и не надо много движений,  Вам 34, там все ещё работает, даже у меня работает,  нужно грудной спереди привести в порядок,  чтобы этот отдел не тянул шею. Но первое упражнение с гантелями Вас схлопнет вперёд,  что тоже проверено не раз, нужно как то постепенно очень. А криво можно вообще ничего не поднимать,  зачем себе делать проблемы, можно наоборот поподнимать,  лежа на спине и плечах поднимать пятую точку,   но тоже осторожно,  чтобы лестничные ровные были,  и шея,  а то опять спазм в шейного отдела,  и так бесконечно. Если поднимать ноги не ровно,  опять перекос таза,  и опять по новой,  спазм косых мышц живота,  спазм лестничных,  у вас вроде слева.  Лучше ходить тогда уже, или плавать,  но тут проблема в тёплой воде встаёт.
> 
> Попробуйте себя развернуть ровно, я это делаю подушкой твёрдой под поясницу,  а потом уже поднимать ноги на четвереньках. Или положить на поясницу книгу,  и,  чтоб она не падала,  понаклоняться к пяткам,  тоже на четырёх костях. Я чуть выравниваюсь,  а потом мне опять черт не брат,  в какой-то момент перегружаю что-то,  обычно,  то, что у Вас на картинке,  грудной отдел спереди,  или наклонюсь по взрослому,  в струнку, чем увожу себе Тбс, а с инструктором в институте отопедии мы так лихо приседали,  не понятно только какого черта,  ему наверное было интересно,  как здорово меня в бок ведёт,  и где эта кнопка,  допреседались. Я вообще не могу приседать как положено,  на пятках,  на носках только,  ноги нужно чуть растянуть,  а я наоборот,  там все забила, сейчас тяну, и на носки становлюсь,  сначала там где-то в коленях и в приводящих все бухало,  теперь вроде ничего идёт.



Да я себя постоянно ровно разворачиваю. В зеркало смотрюсь дома чаще чем жена и все хожу и поправляю себя смотрю слежу, как все гнется ровно или нет. И как только расслабишься, так сразу сморишь все косо. Одежда эта один рукав рубахи всегда торчит. Вообще по одеже сразу видно все перекосы. Ты вроде все ровно одел, походил, смотришь раз где-то что-то вылезло. Рюкзак можно взять пустой, одеть и походить, по нему тоже видно как он косит на один бок. Это все у меня давно оно помню так и в 20 лет косило, я просто не обращал внимание и никто мне ничего не сказал. Но на самом деле у меня сейчас меньше перекос. Я уже скоро год как занимаюсь, я много исправил себе. Было вообще реально видно не вооруженным взглядом. Сейчас так сразу и не заметно в зеркало. Другое дело что делать с торсией (кручение позвоночника). Вот эта проблема. Из-за того что правша, то я стал контролировать как я подхожу к двери например и открываю её за ручку, как я подхожу, наклоняюсь и беру предметы. Это все происходит как бы со скрученным телом. Я как бы вообще боком подхожу как оказалось. Это кошмар. И теперь я себя ломаю просто пытаюсь контролировать. Правда такой тормоз стал, как робот. Подошел к предмету, встал ровно, проверил что ровно стою, наклонился и взял предмет или открыл дверь или еще что-то. Это все приходится перерабатывать в голове. Это такая заморочка. Я так устаю от этого и в какой-то момент я просто отключаюсь. 
А вы почему приседать не можете? Мышцы болят или коленки?



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ну вот и объяснение моих проблем,  и как спасаетесь от мышки,  может её вообще убрать,  но я пробовала без неё,  так быстро не получается, у меня спазм идёт сейчас,  чуть сняли, опять идёт, хочу потянуть грудной,  но знаю,  что нельзя,  сижу, облизываюсь на картинку. С отжиманием тоже самое,  хотя после занятий в зале я сильная была,  в планке стояла больше минуты,  на носках и кулаках. Я думаю,  так быстро мышцы не сдуются,  пока не работаю,  может пройдёт спазм от мышки, я ещё на иголки похожу,  пчелы хорошо наверное,  но долго


Да как ни странно мышкой реально можно перекачать мышцу. Причем так перекачать, что она просто не будит работать. И любая нагрузка тут только потом вредит. Причем там не вся рука перекачена, я мышца на руке, конкретная точка. У меня это выглядит примерно так. Я на руке красным отметил кружок и это распространятся прямо в пальцы и они просто отнимаются.
Упражнение планка я делаю, от него хуже нет мне. А вот руками грузы не могу, прямо до дикой боли потом за компом не могу и 10 мин работать.
Только я стрелку на картинке не правильно нарисовал, она к указательному пальцу ведет.



А у вас коленки не болят? А я вот заметил, что коленки болят чисто от спины. Это спина и зал так тянут, что перекос и идет и ведать люфт в коленках происходит.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Фев 2017)

Спазм от мышки,  это передняя дельта?так её лучше помасировать,  чем тянуть грудной,  точечно, в смысле нажать и держать, но перед этим я тоже все сняла позади героя и проч,  я не поняла до конца,  что он от мышки,  пока мне позу моего сидения не показали.

У меня проходят коленки, когда я занимаюсь,  и приводящие тоже, так с мышками понятно,  буду массировать,  я на эти места давно уже внимание не обращаю,  массировать нужно в ванной,  корсет на запястье не пробовали,  давно у меня эта идея витает,  что он нужен именно туда,  а не на все тело.

Там снизу,  где идёт маленький палец,  тоже должно быть все запаяно,  и шарик,  а дальше локоть и дельта,  теперь мне более менее понятно,  почему не идут тренажёры,  там же в руках все сжимать нужно


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня проходят коленки, когда я занимаюсь,  и приводящие тоже, так с мышками понятно,  буду массировать,  я на эти места давно уже внимание не обращаю,  массировать нужно в ванной,  корсет на запястье не пробовали,  давно у меня эта идея витает,  что он нужен именно туда,  а не на все тело.



Пробовал и тугую повязку и корсет на запястье. Ну помогает немного, пока не сильно болит, а когда уже совсем, то тогда совсем без полезно. Мазал обезболивающим кремом, работать надо как-то. Как-то доработался так, что потом ночью рука занемела вся кисть. В 2014 г. я мучился просто дико с этим делом. Просто не знал, что делать. Тогда я еще мог спину больше грузить, как на дачу съезжу, поработаю там, то все капец, работать не могу. Туннельный синдром. Уже хотел все связку на запястье резать. Но не нашел где это сделают. В итоге не стал искать. Сейчас тоже если переработать мышкой, то тоже болеть начинает рука. Но по скольку больше никакой нагрузки нет, то руки хватает на рабочий день.
Пробую экспериментировать с дыханием. Короче вдыхаю глубоко, глубоко смотрю как расширяется грудная клетка стою перед зеркалом, смотрю насколько равномерно. Т.к. у меня тут тоже криво, вместе стазом все за одно. Когда первый раз вдыхаешь глубоко, то аш шелкают позвонки в грудном! И еще от такого дыхания глубочайшего начинает спазмировать печень. Под правым последним ребром.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Там снизу,  где идёт маленький палец,  тоже должно быть все запаяно,  и шарик,  а дальше локоть и дельта,  теперь мне более менее понятно,  почему не идут тренажёры,  там же в руках все сжимать нужно


Да! И виновата мышка. Она перекачала некоторые мышцы в руке за 12 лет работы.
Кстати когда совсем все плохо, то у меня от этой мышки все до плеча начинает болеть. Там все рука и потом ночью кисть немеет. Но хорошо это было последний раз в 2014г. А вообще я руки каждый день тяну, по 10 раз за день! Это основное у меня. Они должны быть натянуты, иначе они не работают.

Вот так надо тело сбалансировать. Ведь если подумать, то этой позе должны все мышцы быть отработаны, так чтобы оно стояло. Любые отклонения должны хорошо пресекаться. Ну и расслабится так наверно тоже надо уметь. Но эта поза вредна для шеи и на её делать не стоит. Я просто про сам факт, нужно научится балансу в теле мышечному.
Все ведь просто:
1) Убрать все спазмы
2) Сбалансировать тело упражнениями
3) Жить и поддерживать в свое удовольствие!


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Фев 2017)

Для этого нужно расслабить мышцы между лопатками,  чтобы заработала дельта,  стоять можно как угодно,  это мышцы плеча тянут грудной отдел,  а у меня и шею,  и под лопаткой,  если я разминаюсь массажем там все, уходит спазм в плече с зади,  который вчера даже иглы не сняли,  проблема в том, что дельты у меня в спазме две,  после зала. Пока я не тяну ничего,  просто массирую,  надо искать упражнения на дельты в режиме эксцентрики,  в основном у нас с этим проблема,  я голову устала ломать,  что мне в ней помогло.


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Для этого нужно расслабить мышцы между лопатками,  чтобы заработала дельта,  стоять можно как угодно,  это мышцы плеча тянут грудной отдел,  а у меня и шею,  и под лопаткой,  если я разминаюсь массажем там все, уходит спазм в плече с зади,  который вчера даже иглы не сняли,  проблема в том, что дельты у меня в спазме две,  после зала. Пока я не тяну ничего,  просто массирую,  надо искать упражнения на дельты в режиме эксцентрики,  в основном у нас с этим проблема,  я голову устала ломать,  что мне в ней помогло.


Да правильно, я согласен все проблема в грудном отделе. У меня вообще тот самый один доктор он мне всегда так объяснял. Грудной отдел не работает в позвночнике, а избыточно работает шея и поясница и сравнивал все это с алюминивой проволочкой и говорил, понимаешь где у тебя гнется.
Да у меня там тоже все забито под лопатками. Я ощущаю как бы снаружи я расслабил грудной, а глубоко там все равно есть. И как только перенапряжешься, так все спазм на ружу.
А вы банками не пробовали массировать? У меня есть аппарат давно я им не пользовался. Ваккум терапии. Прямо компрессор, трубки и банки. Надо как-нибудь помассировать себе. Я раньше когда поясница болела часто себе ставил. Потом забросил, помогать перестало. Но бывают и просто статические банки без динамики. Эти с компрессором то всас то расслабление, массаж короче.
Надо так у того Даши помните сбрасывал в личку, где он лопатку открывает другому. Вот так открыл бы кто-нибудь и сразу все спазмы пройдут.

А еще у меня есть массажер, воротниковый. Такой надеваешь на шею и он массирует лопатки, там ударная техника.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Фев 2017)

Лопатки у меня вобщем-то то не сильно закрыты,  банками меня мучали, тут есть клиника доктора Войта,  у него это любимая тема,  остаются только гематомы на лопатках,  нужно спросить Доктора Ступина,  что делать,  проблема то специфическая, может и не только у нас она.  К тому же, когда я поднимаю эти забиты дельты вверх при ЛФК,  я очень не слабо ловлю спазм.  Тунельный синдром в плече,  он все и кривит,  а поможет Лирика,  или хороший доктор,  может быть мидокалм,  если рукой не работать,  может он что посоветует. разомните дельту спереди,  должно отпустить грудной.


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Фев 2017)

Да после банок синяки. Это ерунда. Мня тоже помню 2011г. тогда типа вылечили банками, когда первый раз заклинило. Ну после этого я себе такие купил. Думал, что панацея здоровья. Но потом оказалось все на много сложнее чем просто банки ставить. Ведь не плохо они боль в спине снимают эти банки. Но вот если в конечности стреляет, то от банок толку ноль!
Вообще у меня спереди  есть точки больные и мышцы напряженные - это ощущается прямо.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Фев 2017)

Не нужно этого делать,  у меня он тоже есть, получите спазм не хилый,  идёте лучше к Вашему массажисту, и разомните руку спереди,  и там где она зажата,  найдёте,  там все будет жёсткое, но отпустит грудной,  ещё можно положить две руки лёжа на спине на трапеции и их погреть,  можно пальцами понажимать, но не сильно,  там должно заработать,  мячом не нужно,  пока во всяком случае. Бассейн должен помочь,  но я не знаю,  как плавать с одной зажатой рукой,  как Чапаев наверное,  мне раньше бассейн помогал, лет до 42.

Если Вы просто сидеть не можете,  без мыши, то это обострение,  я начала все тянуть,  когда просто сидеть могла,  а потом вышла на работу,  и через две недели все тоже самое, мне первый раз две недели понадобилось,  чтобы нормально сидеть, но я так сильно на мышку не грешила. Если Вы хотите с перекосом после сидения,  Вы ещё больше себя кривите,  нужно убрать мышку и разобраться с позой при сидении,  говорю же не болезнь это, анализы то нормальные,  и грыжи тут причём от части, причём они зажили давно.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Не нужно этого делать,  у меня он тоже есть, получите спазм не хилый,  идёте лучше к Вашему массажисту, и разомните руку спереди,  и там где она зажата,  найдёте,  там все будет жёсткое, но отпустит грудной,  ещё можно положить две руки лёжа на спине на трапеции и их погреть,  можно пальцами понажимать, но не сильно,  там должно заработать,  мячом не нужно,  пока во всяком случае. Бассейн должен помочь,  но я не знаю,  как плавать с одной зажатой рукой,  как Чапаев наверное,  мне раньше бассейн помогал, лет до 42.
> 
> Если Вы просто сидеть не можете,  без мыши, то это обострение,  я начала все тянуть,  когда просто сидеть могла,  а потом вышла на работу,  и через две недели все тоже самое, мне первый раз две недели понадобилось,  чтобы нормально сидеть, но я так сильно на мышку не грешила. Если Вы хотите с перекосом после сидения,  Вы ещё больше себя кривите,  нужно убрать мышку и разобраться с позой при сидении,  говорю же не болезнь это, анализы то нормальные,  и грыжи тут причём от части, причём они зажили давно.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Фев 2017)

Я очень быстро узнала,  что бы было, если бы я ничего не делала,  вчера не делала ничего,  сегодня с утра пол тела деревянные,  так просто спазм был до хруста,  а тут дерево совсем,  сразу бросилась тянуться и т. П.
Я не понимаю,  что даёт такой спазм,  это место, под рукой,  там тригер,  не он же по всему телу бьёт,  или и такое бывает?


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Фев 2017)

Мне тоже раньше бассейн помогал, чисто спину лечить пока шею не свернул. А как с шеей проблема вылезла то все. Давно я в бассейн не ходил. Хочется сходить ка-нибудь попробовать сильно по плохеет от него. Там еще надо стиль плаванья выработать. На спине самое актуальное вроде, чтобы расслаблять может, чем напрягать. Но я же так не могу, я же начинаю вкалывать в бассейне, чтобы мышцы работали. Вообще бассейн будит тогда помогать, когда биомеханика будит правильно. А так пока все криво, то плавать без полезно, только обостряться будит.
По поводу стула я сижу работаю теперь дома. Есть такая возможность и у меня все продуманно, я купил себе кресло с подставкой для ноутбука и теперь у меня нет такой проблемы как сижу наклонившись вперед. Я сижу только прямо.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я очень быстро узнала,  что бы было, если бы я ничего не делала,  вчера не делала ничего,  сегодня с утра пол тела деревянные,  так просто спазм был до хруста,  а тут дерево совсем,  сразу бросилась тянуться и т. П.
> Я не понимаю,  что даёт такой спазм,  это место, под рукой,  там тригер,  не он же по всему телу бьёт,  или и такое бывает?


Вообще я уже пришел к выводу, что мышцы в 16 лет и в 30 лет это просто разные буквально ткани. Они парой не понятно как реагируют. Ты её тянешь, массируешь, а она еще больше в спазм входит. А иногда ничего не делаешь и спазм сам уходит. Пчелы они как раз и расслабляют спазмы в мышцах. Там идет большой прилив крови, плюс кровь становится жидкая и спазмы уходят постепенно.

Я подметил одну такую вещь. Мой рост 190 см. При таком росте все стулья, табуретки маленькие. Кроме того стула за которым я работаю. У меня рабочие кресло специальное, очень удобное. Кому интересно в личку напишу. Т.е. когда я сажусь на стул, то уровня моих колен он всегда выше уровня таза. И при этом трудно сидеть с ровной спиной. Она постоянно заваливается горбом. Я постоянно этот момент контролирую и напрягаюсь. Именно это приводит к спазму мышц и перегрузке. В молодости это все сходило с рук. Но теперь когда спина больна это важно оказалось. Вот почему на своем рабочем месте мне удобно сидеть и я могу довольно долго работать без обострения. Высота же стульев обычных, табуреток, лавочек, она 24 см примерно. Это реально мало для моего роста. У меня высота ноги от стопы до оси колена при согнутом колене 90 градусов 56 см. Т.е. мне стул нужен не 42, а 56 см. Вот мое рабочее место именно так и стоит, мне в нем комфортно. А все остальное оно маленькое. И сколько не мучайся не правь осанку, если стул не по росту все без полезно. Это только мучение. Я уже заметил. Причем это доходит до абсурда. Хоть подставку с собой носи везде. У меня такая работа, что приходится ездить, ходить по совещаниям разным иногда. Я просто заметил, что когда я 8 часов работаю за своим рабочим местом я чувствую конечно усталость. Но это скажем так ухудшение процентов на 30% состояния. Если же я целый день по совещаниям хожу, и сижу на каких попало стульях, то я к концу дня просто получаю отклонение своего состояния в худшую сторону на 60%-70%.
Причем это я уже давно заметил, что мне просто вредно сидеть на стуле если он не под мой рост! Как быть????? Хоть подушку с собой носи и объясняй всем на работе,что я такой "царь" его величество и буду сидеть выше всех как на троне! И все будут крутить пальцам у веска. Это глупо. Но за 3 часа сидения на стуле не по размеру и вся спина в спазмах!


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Фев 2017)

Так мы их сами забили,  12 лет одна и та же поза,  одно и тоже действие,  мешки с цемент это одно, что тоже не гуд наверное,  а про статику я уже написала. 
Сколько по времени у Вас кресло и каким чудом,  при защитой правой руке Вас крктит влево? Если это сколиоз,  то как считается,  его лечение не для средних,  и по мнению врачей он не лечиться,  а его можно лечить и поправлять,  упражнениями.

Объяснить про спазмы,  у меня ноги длинные Может поэтому я мучаюсь,  когда сижу, стулья всегда разные,  я аудитор,  разные места работы. Стоя тяжело из за шеи,  но нужно как то выходить из ситуации.  В большинстве западных фирм столы поднимается,  просидеть организм может часа 3, потом стоят,  и обратно,  вернее Шведы так делают, у остальных я не часто видела. Любое совещание более 3 часов маразм какой-то


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Так мы их сами забили,  12 лет одна и та же поза,  одно и тоже действие,  мешки с цемент это одно, что тоже не гуд наверное,  а про статику я уже написала.
> Сколько по времени у Вас кресло и каким чудом,  при защитой правой руке Вас крктит влево? Если это сколиоз,  то как считается,  его лечение не для средних,  и по мнению врачей он не лечиться,  а его можно лечить и поправлять,  упражнениями.


Кресло с подставкой для ноутбука. Уже 1,5 года. Без него я и работать не могу. Тут настраивается высота компьютера, под мой рост. Я сижу полностью расслаблен по максимум. Кресло я купил кажется за 75 тыс. Но это стоит того.
Да сколиоз не вылечить он 2-й степени. Кривизна заметна. Можно только поддерживать. Это я знаю. Именно сколиоз не дает тело вернуть в нужное положение. Один рукав рубашки всегда торчит из свитера, я его заправляю, а он опять. Это без полезно. Мне нужно просто сбалансировать мышцы так, чтобы они держали этот сколиоз и перекос не усиливался. А так сколиоз это первичный наклон, а вторичный это перекос дальнейший позвоночника и все вытекающие отсюда.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Фев 2017)

Если Вы на грудной отдел вчера случайно поработали,  без йоги, да и с ней тоже,  спазм буде по любому,  вы его триста лет не трогали, этот грудной, только тянули.

Стереотип,  движения,


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Объяснить про спазмы,  у меня ноги длинные Может поэтому я мучаюсь,  когда сижу, стулья всегда разные,  я аудитор,  разные места работы. Стоя тяжело из за шеи,  но нужно как то выходить из ситуации.  В большинстве западных фирм столы поднимается,  просидеть организм может часа 3, потом стоят,  и обратно,  вернее Шведы так делают, у остальных я не часто видела. Любое совещание более 3 часов маразм какой-то


А у вас сколько рост и какая длинна ноги от ступни до оси колена???? Она должна равняться высоте стула, не ниже иначе у меня сразу поясница вываливается наружу. Я напрягаюсь, чтобы сидеть прямо! А на своем стуле я сижу прямо просто ЛЕГКО, без усилий! Когда поясница вываливается сразу начинается спазм в лопатках и плечах, еще стол тоже низкий и ты наклоняешься в перед, что еще больше портит картину. Спазм в плечах, голова начинает тяжело вращаться, т.к. плечи её блокируют, позвонки съезжают и бам синдром.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если Вы на грудной отдел вчера случайно поработали,  без йоги, да и с ней тоже,  спазм буде по любому,  вы его триста лет не трогали, этот грудной, только тянули.


Да это понятно, что от упражнений тоже спазм. Он копится от стереотипа сидения и движения.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Фев 2017)

Я вчера грудной весь разделила мячом,  с переди не сильно,  с зади от души,  надела мне эта доска на плечах,  сейчас пойду похожу, организму то как, 30 лет его кривое положение все нравилось,  а ту вцепились,  а что у Вас на Мрт?


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я вчера грудной весь разделила мячом,  с переди не сильно,  с зади от души,  надела мне эта доска на плечах,  сейчас пойду похожу, организму то как, 30 лет его кривое положение все нравилось,  а ту вцепились,  а что у Вас на Мрт?


Да надо выложи все некогда заняться.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Фев 2017)

Надо придумать из металла такие гильзы выточить для ножек стульев 4 шт. Когда стул кресло с подъемом, там еще куда нешло можно поднять. Но чаще всего приходишь и тебя сажают на стул, обычный офисный. И тут ты берешь и вставляешь эти гильзы и поднимаешь себе стул. Правда как быть со столом. Он окажется еще ниже и ты еще больше сгорбишься.
Ну когда же я смогу разогнуть полу ЛОТОСА! Тогда я буду вообще в этой позе сидеть на стуле и плевать на все. Ноги при этом исключаются из работы и я думаю, что сидеть гораздо проще будит. Понятно, что везде в лотосе не получится, но много где точно.
Я давно заметил, почему йога вся направлена на растяжку ног, т.к. именно НОГИ УБИВАЮТ НАШ ПОЗВОНОЧНИК! Они очень на него влияют. Это даже вам кинезиолог говорил фактически. Ягодичная мышца! По этому нужно обязательно достичь полной позу бабочка с прямой спиной, в этой позе выключается воздействие ног на позвоночник. Но только конечно нужно сидеть не с разогрева, а так легко, в любой момент. Есть даже видео где-то там мужик показывает как он из позу лотоса правит легко себе позвонки упирается руками как-то в ноги и растягивает и ставит позвонки. Ноги нужно всяко отключать научится. Но на это надо еще не знаю сколько времени. Если бы я знал, я бы разогнул эту позу лет в 16. У меня доча в полный лотос в легкую садится. Гимнастикой никогда не занималась. В 9 лет оно само собой.
У вас сходится полный ЛОТОС?


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Объяснить про спазмы,  у меня ноги длинные Может поэтому я мучаюсь,  когда сижу, стулья всегда разные,  я аудитор,  разные места работы. Стоя тяжело из за шеи,  но нужно как то выходить из ситуации.  В большинстве западных фирм столы поднимается,  просидеть организм может часа 3, потом стоят,  и обратно,  вернее Шведы так делают, у остальных я не часто видела. Любое совещание более 3 часов маразм какой-то


А я проектировщик строитель!


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Фев 2017)

По первой специальности-инженер конструктор РА,  проблема а том,  что раньше офисный планктон были как раз мы,  но когда я начала работать, инженер за кульманом стоял,  не сидел,  а потом началась перестройка,  которая сделала всех инженеров,  они стали рыночные, и это наверное спасло мне спину,  конкретно работать на попе ровно я начала 12 лет,  назад,  и то с командировками, и руки мне хватило ровно на 12 лет,  так что такой у неё запас прочности,  я себя поддерживала долго,  ежедневные самомассажем всего тела,  даже не думая при этом про спину,  просто, чтобы хорошо выглядеть,  а руки у меня волейбольные, они мне не нравились,  я их и не трогала особо. Но и никогда не думала,  что эта верёвка по руке с плеча может так крутануть спину. Я сейчас хожу,  меняю разворот,  он у меня вправо,  я кручу влево,  все там хрустит под лопаткой. Меня немного поправили позавчера,  плюс мячи,  плюс зарядка,  жмет не слабо,  в пояснице все сьехано,  но прошлась по улице,  все гуд,  ногу не клинит, да её давно уже не клинит,  что радует, я её практически не чувствовала,  но как то шла после работы,  уже не знаю как, сейчас нога хорошо,  грудной зажат и шея,  осталось закрепить вариант с ногой,  стоя работать,  поменяв разворот,  головы,  и наверно руку. 
Вы же знаете,  что потом становиться полегче,  я понимаю,  что это бесит,  нужно следить,  где не так,и потихоньку исправлять, струнка тут не причём,  и лотос,  я в этом лотосе всю жизнь сижу,  он, к стати при сколиозе не рекомендован,  но мне так было удобно,  могу лечь в позу дракона,  могу в струнку,  только зачем?Особенно сейчас,  позже можно.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Фев 2017)

Altwork Station
ВОТ ТАКАЯ СТАНЦИЯ ДОЛЖНА БЫТЬ У КАЖДОГО РАБОТНИКА ЗА КОМПЬЮТЕРОМ. И ТОГДА НИКАКИЕ ПРОБЛЕМЫ С ПОЗВОНОЧНИКОМ НЕ БУДУТ МУЧИТЬ! ОБЫЧНЫЙ СТУЛ И СТОЛ ЭТО ПРОШЛЫЙ ВЕК!



_Вы же знаете, что потом становиться полегче, я понимаю, что это бесит, нужно следить, где не так,и потихоньку исправлять, струнка тут не причём, и лотос, я в этом лотосе всю жизнь сижу, он, к стати при сколиозе не рекомендован, но мне так было удобно, могу лечь в позу дракона, могу в струнку, только зачем?Особенно сейчас, позже можно._
Понятно, что исправляешь потихоньку перекос постоянно только этим и занимаюсь.
А у вас в позе лотоса нога болит? Вообще как самочувствие в этой позе? Спина прямая, ноги не мешают. Не ужели она вам не комфортна эта поза? Сколько по времени можете в ней сидеть? А не пробовали ноутбук выставить сесть на пол в позу лотоса и там работать. Пусть не на работе, дама в выходной? В этой позе тоже спина устает? Или ноги затекают? Вот если ноги затекают, это другой разговор, тут значить что-то. А так по логике если можешь в этой позе и 2 и 3 и 5 часов сидеть это же БЛАГО! Это фактически тоже что мой стул. Я сижу так чтобы ноги не напрягались, я их отключаю почти и мое состояние улучшается, у меня ничего нигде не клинит. Меня клинит только тогда, когда я сижу на мебели не для моего роста. Просто такая мебель по всюду. Если завтра все столы и стулья станут правильные - я буду здоров! ли во всяком случаи здоровья прибавится значительно. А поза лотоса она же именно можно сидеть на полу с прямой спиной и стул не нужен!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Фев 2017)

Длина ноги, до оси колена 55, мне теперь с рулеткой придётся ходить  Спасибо,  я так тонко к данному вопросу не походила


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Длина ноги, до оси колена 55, мне теперь с рулеткой придётся ходить  Спасибо,  я так тонко к данному вопросу не походила


Почти как мои! Всяко стул выше надо. А рост какой?


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Фев 2017)

Рост 170, корсет на запястье разгрузгружает руку здорово, как мне раньше это в голову не пришло, я все мяла этот большой палец,  толку то,  при тунельках показана операция,  я даже понимаю,  откуда она у меня, и она давно,мне тогда хирург, сразу об этом сказал, что нужно делать, но я повпрааляла массажем шишки на запястье,  они хорошо в ванной правяться,   вроде ничего было.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Фев 2017)

Да там операцию делают я знаю. Но я не очень хочу. Я не находил отзывов кто делал. Вообще это связку на руке разрежут и что дальше? Как без связки рука не развалится? Лишних деталей в организме нет. Эта связка нужна, как без неё? Какие ограничения будут? Не представляю.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Фев 2017)

Я хочу,  знать бы причину до конца,  связка у меня не только кубитальная,  она дальше в плече,  как верёвка. Надо топать к ортопеду,  или если не поможет смена руки,  и покой ей нужен,  наверное,  это же не периатрит,  это какая-то другая ерунда


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я хочу,  знать бы причину до конца,  связка у меня не только кубитальная,  она дальше в плече,  как верёвка. Надо топать к ортопеду,  или если не поможет смена руки,  и покой ей нужен,  наверное,  это же не периатрит,  это какая-то другая ерунда


У меня связка на руке вроде нормальная. Я её не сильно убивал. А у вас прямо на руке связка разболтана? Связки это вообще проблема. У меня на пояснице связка разболтана и я считаю по этому у меня нестабильность.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Фев 2017)

Александр,  мышцы от спазма у Вас не хрустят? Их сильно нельзя перерастягивать при Мфс. 
Про йогу,  я неделаю набор упражнений,  как по картинке,  особенно когда все обострилось,  и невозможно сидеть,  я делаю что-то на подобии йоги 23, 
1. Тянусь лёжа на спине 
2. Иногда скрутку в бок,  но не всегда 
3. опускания прямой ноги вбок,  двух не делаю,  скрутит потому что 
4. Небольшая растяжка вперёд,  без патриотизма 
5. Растяжка рук вперёд,  поза зародыша, рук вверх сидя между коленями 
6. Переход лёжа на живот и отведение рук в сторону 
7. Потом подъем и приветствие солнцу без ярой собачки мордой вниз 
И все это занимает минут 7и 15 обычного ЛФК, при подъёма рук лёжа на спине,  в ЛФК, ловлю хруст между лопаток,  но настойчиво его пытаюсь убить, пока только он меня.  За чистотой асан я не стремлюсь,  они у меня на автомате,  и тело слушает,  но болит. Перетянуть больше чем хотят мышцы,  тоже не пытаюсь,  я не вижу смысла.  В эту Вашу струнку наклонюсь легко,  но с перекосом в пояснице не наклоняюсь,  уже давно,  иногда охота,  но я только до половины наклоняюсь. 
Чего оно зажимается только, не понятно,  раньше делала ЛФК побольше и с многими повторами,  с разными их наборами,  острыми подострый и просто так, чтобы время получилось минут 40-60.

С чего Вы взяли,  что разболтана она, и у Вас нестабильность,  нестабильность как раз и даёт делать эти струнки,  лотосы,  и проч, нестабильность, если она не патологическая, не плохое слово,  до двух мм считается нормой,  то что Вы описываете похоже на МФС.
Если поясница разболтана, и это подтверждено,  корсет надо,  и упражнения специальные,  но я просто считала нестабильность листез и проч ерунду,  Вы говорите, что этого нет, что тогда нестабильно.  Если связка разболтана,  её вряд ли нужно тянуть,  её надо заживлять. Эти шарики в позвоночнике,  это не связка, это как раз эти триггеры и есть, вернее тригер в мышце ниже, а тут нарушена нормальная работа мышцы.
У меня они сейчас странные, в пояснице где-то есть эти триггеры, но  я их не нахожу,  места прикрепления к ребрам спереди и с зади сплошь в них, и ребра частично, все справа. Я их прожимаю мячом, или чем придётся, иногда попадаю,  если лечить на коврик с иголками,  они приходят восторг, и дружно стягивает мне все плечо.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Александр,  мышцы от спазма у Вас не хрустят? Их сильно нельзя перерастягивать при Мфс.
> Про йогу,  я неделаю набор упражнений,  как по картинке,  особенно когда все обострилось,  и невозможно сидеть,  я делаю что-то на подобии йоги 23,
> 1. Тянусь лёжа на спине
> 2. Иногда скрутку в бок,  но не всегда
> ...



А у меня по инерции подход - "жизнь стадион" (в личке писал про это). Это выбить из меня трудно, но я постепенно выбиваю. Чем даль тем я понимаю. что надо по проще. Вы правы не надо гнаться за частотой асан. Но тем ни менее я пока какие 15 минут. Мне бы в 1,5 часа уложиться.
1. - не делаю не знаю почему.
2. - очень редко. Мне кажется они мне только вредят.
3. - делаю такое, тоже одну ногу только.
4. - тут без патриотизма не интересно разумеется. Нужен же ведь прогресс и тут глаза горят, а сам себе говорю. Так хватит, стоп.
5. такое делаю. Только я пришел к выводу эффективнее вообще на корточки садиться, главное ровно.
6. тоже делаю.
7. Собаку делаю. но она у меня не сходится правильно, т.к. нужно разогнуть складочку.
_В эту Вашу струнку наклонюсь легко,  но с перекосом в пояснице не наклоняюсь,  уже давно,  иногда охота,  но я только до половины наклоняюсь._
У меня хлеще. Мне как по улучшает более менее, так у меня моча в голову. А по чему бы шпагат не растянуть? И он тянется. Я реально в нем продвинулся, пока не сел еще, но там на 40% продвинулся примерно. Ну зачем мне этот шпагат по сути? Ну а, что я тренируюсь ну как-то непонятно в пустую. Вот это из головы трудно выбить. Голова просит достижения. Это просто кошмар. У меня так все начинается с ЛФК, потом все сложнее и круче, потом у меня, что болит и я снижаю обороты, потом опять. Особенно пчелы - эта такая эфария. С ним ничего не болит и так хорошо тянется. А еще это такой допинг, такая энергия. Я себя сдерживаю просто не знаю какими усилиями. Я буквально бегать хочу. Ну что это тело такое как ......... нет слов.........
Я до 29 лет вообще считал, что тренировки и спорт это все не надо. Самая хорошая тренировка это лопата, кувалда, топор и т.д. И тренировка и главное виден результат. А что там в пустую какие-то упражнения. Этим дураки только занимаются, у меня нет времени на ерунду! И вообще у меня все расписано было в жизни до 50 лет примерно. Там график четкий был. Но я его выполнил только 30% и с дулся! Да так у многих было наверное пока жизнь их не сломала!
Ну ничего "и тебя вылечат и меня вылечат"!



Kaprikon написал(а):


> С чего Вы взяли,  что разболтана она, и у Вас нестабильность,  нестабильность как раз и даёт делать эти струнки,  лотосы,  и проч, нестабильность, если она не патологическая, не плохое слово,  до двух мм считается нормой,  то что Вы описываете похоже на МФС.
> Если поясница разболтана, и это подтверждено,  корсет надо,  и упражнения специальные,  но я просто считала нестабильность листез и проч ерунду,  Вы говорите, что этого нет, что тогда нестабильно.  Если связка разболтана,  её вряд ли нужно тянуть,  её надо заживлять. Эти шарики в позвоночнике,  это не связка, это как раз эти триггеры и есть, вернее тригер в мышце ниже, а тут нарушена нормальная работа мышцы.
> У меня они сейчас странные, в пояснице где-то есть эти триггеры, но  я их не нахожу,  места прикрепления к ребрам спереди и с зади сплошь в них, и ребра частично, все справа. Я их прожимаю мячом, или чем придётся, иногда попадаю,  если лечить на коврик с иголками,  они приходят восторг, и дружно стягивает мне все плечо.


Про связку это мне апитерапевт так сказал. Я сам не придумал. Триггеры. да это такие узлы как бы части слипшихся тканей, которые не работают, из-за этого в целом мышцы не полностью могу сокращаться я понимаю. Это как сломанные кластеры на жестком диске или битые пиксели на экране. Кстати от пчел мне показалось, что они уменьшаются.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Фев 2017)

Они и должны уменьшаться. Я просто йогой давно занимаюсь,  и сначала у меня тоже что то не гнулось,  а потом по чуть чуть загнулось, и то к стати не всегда,  я просто раньше на этом не клинилась,  на голову я конечно встать не могу,  и на руках вывернуть постоять тоже,  но я смысла не видела особого.  В струнки драконы и проч,  как вода  Только на это ушло даже не 5лет,  20наверно,  и не было в этом у меня патриотизма и рвения,  как обычная разминка,  два раза в неделю,  для поддержания формы.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Они и должны уменьшаться. Я просто йогой давно занимаюсь,  и сначала у меня тоже что то не гнулось,  а потом по чуть чуть загнулось, и то к стати не всегда,  я просто раньше на этом не клинилась,  на голову я конечно встать не могу,  и на руках вывернуть постоять тоже,  но я смысла не видела особого.  В струнки драконы и проч,  как вода  Только на это ушло даже не 5лет,  20наверно,  и не было в этом у меня патриотизма и рвения,  как обычная разминка,  два раза в неделю,  для поддержания формы.


Правильно и мне так надо, без патриотизма. Но ведь жжет понимаешь в одном месте. У меня просто организм постоянно ищет куда...... пойти. Т.е. мне нужна цель. Без неё не интересно жить. Я просто загниваю без цели. Я не могу жить просто так не для чего. Раз я не могу достигать тех целей которые были обозначены в начале, значит нужны другие цели. Как люди живут по течению плывут не понимаю???


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Фев 2017)

В том то и дело,  что это не соревнование,  если убрать это желание сделать, как на картинке, то все пойдёт хорошо,  тут не нужно,  стремиться,  тут нужно отдыхать от целей и чувствовать свое тело, оно само потянется,  это не стадион,  тут Вы и все,  там всякие присутствия  себя в голове,  это релакс,  работа и с душой и с телом,  но не средство вылечить спину, и не гимнастика, по большому счету, если будет гармония,  спина не будет болеть.  А триггеры можно разбить пчела и или УВТ.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> В том то и дело,  что это не соревнование,  если убрать это желание сделать, как на картинке, то все пойдёт хорошо,  тут не нужно,  стремиться,  тут нужно отдыхать от целей и чувствовать свое тело, оно само потянется,  это не стадион,  тут Вы и все,  там всякие присутствия  себя в голове,  это релакс,  работа и с душой и с телом,  но не средство вылечить спину, и не гимнастика, по большому счету, если будет гармония,  спина не будет болеть.  А триггеры можно разбить пчела и или УВТ.


Согласен на все 100%. Я думаю, что я приду к этому постепенно. Я и так к этому иду. Инструктора у меня нет хорошего, чтобы сбил вот это мое. Вот сижу и думаю, пойти попробовать на йогу записать хотя бы несколько занятий индивидуально. Инструктора надо найти, чтобы он или она меня поняли, что мне надо и как бы помогли поставить мне эту гимнастику. Я понимаю. что я сам её себе сделаю, но мне не хватает вот этого толчка. Направления. Когда ты столько лет живешь как на стадионе, то так просто сложно что-то делать как не на стадионе. Я иногда делаю упражнение, а толку с него как бы не вижу. Зачем его делать? нет никаких напряжений, ничего не тянется. У меня нет ощущений от многих простых упражнений. Если уж тянуть так тянуть, чтобы ощущения были. Я понимаю, что нужно что-то другое чувствовать. Вот этому я пока и не могу научится.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Фев 2017)

Подышать попробуйте,  я брала инструктора,  было хуже,  чем я знаю,  я хотела,  чтобы она увидела,  что я делаю не верно,  кроме кимоно таза,  она ничего не увидела. Там нужно не каждый день заниматься, нужно 4дня для восстановления мышц,  это время можно подышать,  только не так активно,  чтобы ребра и ноги заболели,  посмотрите хастрику,  она тоже хорошо открывает грудной,  только дышите не как на стадионе,  после неё тоже может что нибудь зажать. Там дыхание животом,  все дыхательные вещи нормализует желудок и пищеварение.


----------



## Виктор-72 (8 Фев 2017)

@Kaprikon, добрый вечер.
А Вы сама в Москве? Школа СБР какая у Вас?


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Фев 2017)

Я сама в СПб, и школы по СБР, как я поняла особой у нас нет, у меня был замечательный качальщик,  потом я выскочила на работу,  и с ним заниматься не смогла,  с другим не пошло, или виновата работа, или я перегрузила все.

Виктор, прошло обострение? Причина в чем?


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Подышать попробуйте,  я брала инструктора,  было хуже,  чем я знаю,  я хотела,  чтобы она увидела,  что я делаю не верно,  кроме кимоно таза,  она ничего не увидела. Там нужно не каждый день заниматься, нужно 4дня для восстановления мышц,  это время можно подышать,  только не так активно,  чтобы ребра и ноги заболели,  посмотрите хастрику,  она тоже хорошо открывает грудной,  только дышите не как на стадионе,  после неё тоже может что нибудь зажать. Там дыхание животом,  все дыхательные вещи нормализует желудок и пищеварение.


Да я это уже понял, нужно отдых. А не каждый день тренировка. Хотя мне безумно нравится эта вся тренировка, я удовольствие в принципе получаю, но потом все болит. Вообще конечно у меня душа или сознание хотят много, а тело столько не может, оно не успевает. По чему я и придираюсь к телу своему. Ну, что оно такое. С дыханием надо еще разбираться.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Фев 2017)

Александр,  я просто думаю,  что проблема или из-за рук, или руки. Одна перетринирована больше,  идёт дисбаланс в грудном отделе,  одна сторона работает больше,  грудной отдел зажат с одной стороны,  дышим при этом мы не ровно,  так как дишим не животом, а ребрами, поэтому мышцы шеи с одной стороны перегружены, результат,  зажата шея, поэтому, когда Вы её разжимаются пчелами,  хватает не на долго. Пока был более менее цел поясничный отдел,  все это ещё как то держалось, а потом шваркнулось. Тут был мальчик,  на сайте, он одну руку перекачал гантелей,  а 22 года,  ему ещё там всякие спондиатрозы ставили,  тоже кружилась голова,  он не понимал причину,  а причина в перекачки руки, и на работе,  у тех, кому ближе к 60, что ти похоже, но там ещё обычно палиптрит подключён,  у нас его нет,  так как плечо подвижно,  и врачи лично меня футболят, а проблема в этом дисбаланса рук.  Вот и думайте,  как это исправлять,  ну и поясница. Если это спондилез,  я попробую работать в корсете, или стоя,  вот с рукой пока не понятно, что делать. Если дуть йогу по полной программе, с первого дня,  будут спазмы и обострения. как и от тренажёров,  а они нам не нужны, так что смысл,  внимательно за собой следить и не пороть горячку. На руку я попробую иглы поставить,  чертова волейбол,  а ведь тоже занятие интересное  Хотя для нервной системы,  йогой заниматься,  это то что доктор прописал,  а для спины по разному.

Если так продолжать,  то нужно скорее обратить внимание на нижние ребра,  чтобы освободит грудной отдел,  если йогой без патриотизма и не перетягивать, не должно зажимать,  и каждый день все асан делать нельзя,


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Александр,  я просто думаю,  что проблема или из-за рук, или руки. Одна перетринирована больше,  идёт дисбаланс в грудном отделе,  одна сторона работает больше,  грудной отдел зажат с одной стороны,  дышим при этом мы не ровно,  так как дишим не животом, а ребрами, поэтому мышцы шеи с одной стороны перегружены, результат,  зажата шея, поэтому, когда Вы её разжимаются пчелами,  хватает не на долго. Пока был более менее цел поясничный отдел,  все это ещё как то держалось, а потом шваркнулось. Тут был мальчик,  на сайте, он одну руку перекачал гантелей,  а 22 года,  ему ещё там всякие спондиатрозы ставили,  тоже кружилась голова,  он не понимал причину,  а причина в перекачки руки, и на работе,  у тех, кому ближе к 60, что ти похоже, но там ещё обычно палиптрит подключён,  у нас его нет,  так как плечо подвижно,  и врачи лично меня футболят, а проблема в этом дисбаланса рук.  Вот и думайте,  как это исправлять,  ну и поясница. Если это спондилез,  я попробую работать в корсете, или стоя,  вот с рукой пока не понятно, что делать. Если дуть йогу по полной программе, с первого дня,  будут спазмы и обострения. как и от тренажёров,  а они нам не нужны, так что смысл,  внимательно за собой следить и не пороть горячку. На руку я попробую иглы поставить,  чертова волейбол,  а ведь тоже занятие интересное  Хотя для нервной системы,  йогой заниматься,  это то что доктор прописал,  а для спины по разному.


Да согласен. Я понимаю. что просто перекачено тело на перекосяк, вот и все. Чтобы починить его (тело) нужно заниматься так, чтобы тренировать те мышцы, которые не тренированы. Левой рукой все делать по сути. Йога мне идет, я умею снимать спазмы реально при помощи упражнений. Но я пока не научился не травмировать колени. Болят сильно. Не могу заниматься пока. Пока решил на пару недель отменить йогу.
Ну а вот этот https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25939/page-6 вообще перезанимался его всего скрутило. Я вообще считаю. что сильные его мышцы с играли отрицательную роль они его просто раздавили в нужный момент. Т.к. пока система в равновесии была, все норм. А как с ним началась беда, то потом его эти мышцы просто разрушили в лепешку. Я даже сравнил его тело с падающей башней. По этому я тут почитал. Сильные мышцы если они не симметричны не дай бог, то это хуже чем если их не было вовсе. А по скольку есть сколиоз, симметрии не будит факт в мышцах. Значит качать их шибко это утопия, только разрушишь скелет. 
Ну когда же в конце концов человечество изобретет ЭКЗОСКИЛЕТ нормальный, чтобы можно было жить нормально и не так свое тело изнашивать. Просто как я уже и делал заключение, наше тело оно не очень выносливое по сути, а мы хотим много. ТАК???? Да! Вот оно и разрушается быстро. А вот этот аппарат в виде второй плоти, которая снижала бы се вредные нагрузки с тела и все суставы работали бы под правильными углами и с нормальной нагрузкой, давал более интересную жизнь человеку. Я думаю в будущем так и будет. Надеюсь уже в следующей жизни попробовать такой гаджет. Надо просто подождать. Ну а эта жизнь уже как идет так идет, нужно стараться тренироваться, но в меру.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Фев 2017)

В Вас говорит инженер,  не теплотехник  
Я тоже перекачала не равномерно,  и моё тело можно было сравнить с падающий башней,  реально,  сечас поменьше,  поэтому тому,  на которого Вы сбросили ссылку надо полечиться и подрасслаьиться. 
Сечас руку отпускает, со щелчками,  но я в корректора запястья, и не работаю ей, третий день. Сначала мозгов не хватило,  начала напрягать опять экспандером для рук. Хорошо Ваше сообщение почитала


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> В Вас говорит инженер,  не теплотехник
> Я тоже перекачала не равномерно,  и моё тело можно было сравнить с падающий башней,  реально,  сечас поменьше,  поэтому тому,  на которого Вы сбросили ссылку надо полечиться и подрасслаьиться.
> Сечас руку отпускает, со щелчками,  но я в корректора запястья, и не работаю ей, третий день. Сначала мозгов не хватило,  начала напрягать опять экспандером для рук. Хорошо Ваше сообщение почитала


Правильно действуете! Очень рад, что смог помочь! Для руки самое хорошее это отдых. Я с 2013 г. перепробовал все! Даже капустный лист на ночь привязывал и много еще всяких компрессов. А уж экспандеров у меня там всяких. Это все бесполезно. Тут надо расслабить. Сейчас увидите как через 2 недели все пройдет. Я по началу качал эту руку и в итоге у меня почти вся кисть по ночам и стала неметь. Теперь все никаких экспандеров.
А по поводу сидения за компом я тут выработал один хороший принцип. Правда это трудно с работой совместить, но тем ни менее у меня получается, т.к. я дома работаю.  2 часа работаешь, потом 20 мин по улице гуляешь и так весь рабочий день. Нельзя только сидеть, как и нельзя только ходить. Нужно как-бы все в меру и это помогает, и даже оказывается и йога не нужна. Нужна конечно. Но надо четко выделить, то что там полезно. Нужно как-то так сбалансировать тело, чтобы не было перегрузки ни где. Вот сидишь уже 3 часа, все много, начинаешь уставать. А так нельзя. Не надо доводить до усталости. Причем это касается любой части тела в организме. Нам кажется, что мы можем больше, и мы не замечаем этот порог нагрузки, когда начинается разрушение тела.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Фев 2017)

Я могу сидеть,  четыре часа, без последствий,  но я себе эту руку крепко перекачала. Мне сказали,  что в этом возрасте мышцы расти не будут,  хотя при занятиях СБР они у меня ещё как росли,  я понять не могла в чем причина,  сижу и просо ведёт в сторону,  под рукой все немет,  я так досиделась,  пока уже везде себе кроваток нарушила,  нужно было срочно отчёт доделать. Мне показали,  что мышкой нужно управлять указательным и средним пальцем,  тогда не так будет задевать мышцы шеи и спины. Я бы так и продолжала лечить непонятно что,  если бы женщина с такой проблемой не попалась,  у не тоже полгрудины пепежато,  и в ногу отдаёт,  но она в возрасте,  тоже работает левой,  и тоже повело биомехаику,  то, что через две недели будет ок, даже подольше я знаю,  но по ходу у меня их нет,  осталось четыре дня,  к стати,  когда хожу,  в ногу не бьёт,  но поясница скручена,  это высота стула,  и нога на ногу,  потому,  что не та,  борюсь с ногой на ногу,  верёвка в пояснице вроде одна осталась,  я ещё на иголки хожу. Но там половина мышц атрофированы от спазма,  я чувствую,  что они слабые. Я стала падать не от тренажёров,  а оттого,  что сидела неровно,  а потом качалась,  пока была дома,  все шло хорошо.


----------



## Kuchirinka (9 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мне показали, что мышкой нужно управлять указательным и средним пальцем


Что-то я растерялась, а как ещё можно?


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Фев 2017)

Не надо теряться,  я только указательным,  менять можно.


----------



## Колокол (9 Фев 2017)

Я очень много сидел за компьютером, но не припоминаю проблем по кистям рук. Может от того, что много вспомогательных действий я делаю левой рукой на клавиатуре - использую горячие клавиши. При этом за день мной набираются километры текстов на клавиатуре.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Фев 2017)

Колокол,  я не пользуюсь левой,  там у меня атрофирована слегка,  ещё от грыжи,  а правой делаю все, это не верно. Самое смешное,  что я читала про такое,  человек весь позвоночник изрезал,  а отпустило,  когда отдел ступинатр запястья,  я просто не выдержала,  тянет и тянет,  плюс пол шеи сбоку сажато,  одеваю корректор,  пропадает отек на плече. Я попробую двумя руками,  или без мыши вообще для начала,  но я почти три года с этим мучаюсь,  обошла кучу врачей,  и пробовала чего только не,  посмотрим,  правильно ли я нашла причину,  но я думаю да, мне когда в больничке капельницы кололи,  на первой руке все воспалялось,  не проходит там ничего.  Я сегодня весь день прямая не болят ни ноги ни руки,  ничего не щелкает  Вы целый день стоите?и как при этом шея?Нужно уровень монитора подбирать,  он у Вас где расположен?


----------



## Виктор-72 (9 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Виктор, прошло обострение? Причина в чем?


То лучше, то хуже. Ха, так знать бы в чем причина... хронь - вот причина.


----------



## Виктор-72 (9 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я могу сидеть,  четыре часа, без последствий...


Это даже для 100% здорового в плане ода человека почти не реально.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Фев 2017)

Виктор,  после СБР это было, даже шесть могла  Если бы до конца причину поняла,  может бы вообще ничего не болело уже.
То лучше то хуже,  смотрите поле чего?

СБР, хорошо,  у меня поясница сразу включилась,  и лопатки пошли вверх, когда я уселась за комп в свою любимую позу,  стало опять плохо,  через месяц. К тому же я вела себя не верно,  я все со своими разминки лезла,  у меня просто все болело,  а привычка уже так снимать боль выработалась, а все мои разминки плавно сезжают в растяжки.


----------



## Колокол (10 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вы целый день стоите?и как при этом шея?Нужно уровень монитора подбирать, он у Вас где расположен?


Да, стоя работаю. Уровень монитора отрегулирован кронштейном (FB 80). Шея от этого ведь не болит, так как я стою прямой. Она излишнюю нагрузку при ЛФК получала/получает. Пока с ней ничего критического нет, а только дискомфорт небольшой. Нужно к кому-то дополнительно сходить на консультацию, но еще не знаю к кому.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Фев 2017)

Я пока не пойму,  от чего она получает нагрузку,  может это пост эффект,  прошла сегодня 7км,  бодрецким таким шагом,  после ЛФК,  ну и спазм обязателен,  вроде дельты задние спазмирует, обе зараза.


----------



## Колокол (10 Фев 2017)

А зачем сразу 7км? Это ведь около 80 минут. Не лучше ли разбить на 2 раза по 40 минут. Я дозирую нагрузку на 3 части. Утром ЛФК, днем прогулка, вечером дорога домой с работы. И если еще есть силы и время - немного перед сном приседаний и упражнений.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Фев 2017)

Колокол,  я завтра меньше пойду,  это не сразу,  погода была замечательная просто,  пока шла,  было все хорошо. Я эти семь км уже год, или больше хожу,  с перерывами, сейчас перерыв большой в этих походах,  месяца два. Но с работы я тоже всегда пешком иду,  во всяком случае от метро,  это киолометр, или больше, при желании.


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Колокол,  я не пользуюсь левой,  там у меня атрофирована слегка,  ещё от грыжи,  а правой делаю все, это не верно. Самое смешное,  что я читала про такое,  человек весь позвоночник изрезал,  а отпустило,  когда отдел ступинатр запястья,  я просто не выдержала,  тянет и тянет,  плюс пол шеи сбоку сажато,  одеваю корректор,  пропадает отек на плече. Я попробую двумя руками,  или без мыши вообще для начала,  но я почти три года с этим мучаюсь,  обошла кучу врачей,  и пробовала чего только не,  посмотрим,  правильно ли я нашла причину,  но я думаю да, мне когда в больничке капельницы кололи,  на первой руке все воспалялось,  не проходит там ничего.  Я сегодня весь день прямая не болят ни ноги ни руки,  ничего не щелкает  Вы целый день стоите?и как при этом шея?Нужно уровень монитора подбирать,  он у Вас где расположен?


Вот не зря посоветовал с рукой начать заморачиваться.



Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Это даже для 100% здорового в плане ода человека почти не реально.


Смотря какой стул. Я уже выкладывал тут стул за 300 тыс есть в нем по моему можно и целый день работать.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Колокол,  я завтра меньше пойду,  это не сразу,  погода была замечательная просто,  пока шла,  было все хорошо. Я эти семь км уже год, или больше хожу,  с перерывами, сейчас перерыв большой в этих походах,  месяца два. Но с работы я тоже всегда пешком иду,  во всяком случае от метро,  это киолометр, или больше, при желании.


Я по 9 км хожу. Ну не каждый день. Но раза 4-ре в неделю хожу. А так каждый день по 5-6. Вот настанет лето буду по 18 ходить! Вообще я тут с прошлого года придумал ходить. Это у меня как медитация. Только надо место, чтобы никого не было. По городу не получается. Много народу, посторонние шумы. Надо за городом. Пару раз в месяц 18 км за городом по дороге. Включаешь музыку типа индийские мантры и идешь.
Здорово.
А про мышку где бы такую купить? Мне кажет с нею бы рука так не болела бы.





Колокол написал(а):


> Да, стоя работаю. Уровень монитора отрегулирован кронштейном (FB 80). Шея от этого ведь не болит, так как я стою прямой. Она излишнюю нагрузку при ЛФК получала/получает. Пока с ней ничего критического нет, а только дискомфорт небольшой. Нужно к кому-то дополнительно сходить на консультацию, но еще не знаю к кому.


К апитерапевту нужно сходить! Если аллергии не буди, то это очень хороший допинг 2-ра за в год.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Фев 2017)

У меня этих допингов, восемнадцать не советую,  было уже пройдено, и восемнадцать и двадцать,  нужно ходить постепенно,  я завтра меньше пройду,  и по ходу дела нельзя мне скручивать какой-то отдел,  а может все. Без корсета не выжить,  даже стоя наверное.
Александр,  мои то походы носят прикладное значение,  у меня конторы, для аудита во всех частях города, восемнадцать то перебор,  но км 2-3 нужно каждый день, поэтому я учусь туда добираться, да и оттуда, не могу я машину водить,  нечем. 
Зачем Вы хотите по 18?
Это у меня проверка была такая, которая ничего хорошего не показала.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Фев 2017)

Может я не правильно делаю, 
Колокол, Александр,  я мочу это плечо постоянно разммнкой и зарядкой, плюс мячи,  я не хочу,  чтобы оно замораживалось, если болит,  то пью таблетки и разрабатываю, или его не трогать,  потом оно все равно деревянное с утра. Делаю по несколько раза по три в день,  плюс иглы.


----------



## Колокол (10 Фев 2017)

Таблетки я не пью. У меня дома
не было и нет ни одного НПВП.
С мячиком у меня не получилось. Я только в сентябре пытался с ним играться и как-то без толку, поэтому бросил.
А с утра я давно бодрячком. После подъёма у меня стакан воды и сразу зарядка. И потом все остальное - завтрак, душ и на работу. А примерно до ноября я просыпался после ночи деревянный снизу. Тогда еще на работу не ходил и зарядка была через полтора часа после душа и завтрака. К тому моменту расхаживался и был готов к упражнениям.
И трудно сказать, что особенно тогда мне помогло и дало основной прогресс. Добавлял всё постепенно, а не сразу. У меня ведь были проблемы с нижней частью тела - ходить долго по времени не мог.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Фев 2017)

У меня,  с ногой частично все восстановились,  но иногда ещё могу проснуться деревянная,  плечи заморожены конкретно. 
Я тоже с утра встаю никакая,  потом в ванную и вперёд,  потом на улицу,  потом спазм,  потом в ванну. 
Сегодня хорошо идет, я уже чего только не поделала,  мячом я просто катаю плечи, где деревянное и чуть тяну. Поясницу просто прокатываю . Мне кажется,  что помогают иголки,  или расгруженное запястье, я тогда в шоке,  я таким образом с того февраля бьюсь,  расшевилиласт только сейчас.


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня этих допингов, восемнадцать не советую,  было уже пройдено, и восемнадцать и двадцать,  нужно ходить постепенно,  я завтра меньше пройду,  и по ходу дела нельзя мне скручивать какой-то отдел,  а может все. Без корсета не выжить,  даже стоя наверное.
> Александр,  мои то походы носят прикладное значение,  у меня конторы, для аудита во всех частях города, восемнадцать то перебор,  но км 2-3 нужно каждый день, поэтому я учусь туда добираться, да и оттуда, не могу я машину водить,  нечем.
> Зачем Вы хотите по 18?
> Это у меня проверка была такая, которая ничего хорошего не показала.


Понимаю. Что вам приходится по работе ходить. А у меня в основном сидеть за компьютером надо. Я наоборот хожу специально для прогулки.
Зачем я хожу 18 км?
Во первых мне нужно какое-то хобби. Чем-то заниматься. Т.е. мне надо куда-то девать энергию. Раньше я её на дачу тратил. У меня там сплошные стройки были, баня, беседка, дрова колоть, бетон месить. Это все мне приносило эмоциональную разрядку. Я, как и вы человек, который должен куда-то разряжать свой пыл иначе просто засохниш. Теперь дача для меня накрылась. Приезжать и лежать там просто я не могу, я не получаю от этого разрядки. Вот я и хожу пешком. В процессе ходьбы я успокаиваю нервы, разряжаю лишнюю энергию. И потом могу спокойно работать на недели. Я же говорю - это такая медитация у меня. Но плюс тренировка. Т.к. хочется еще летом подняться на гору. 2500-3000 м. Это вообще очень хорошая разгрузка и выброс лишней энергии. Конечно нужно постепенно тренироваться. Подготовка к подъему на 3000 м у меня занимает два месяца примерно.
У вас там еще в этом плане хуже, чем у нас. У вас там МОСКВА! "Огромная черная дыра"! Никогда бы не стал там жить. Мне мой Новокузнецк кажется большим и шумным. А у вас там на природу в выходные явно не попасть. Природу в моем понимании. А у нас можно за 2 часа на машине или электричке доехать до Горной Шории, где снег лепит глаза в ясную погоду, где свежий воздух, тихо спокойно, только звуки природы. Это очень хорошо успокаивает нервы и дает лечебный эффект всему организму. Если хотите я фотки в личку вылажу где я хожу каждый выходной летом. Туда туристы с палатками на выходные с таких городов как Новосибирск приезжают. При этом проехать надо 400 км. А у нас всего 80 км. А я там просто хожу как по парку. Я раньше все это воспринимал как данное. Но потом я начал анализировать как люди живут в больших городах и как далеко и не досягаема для них природа в моем понимании. У нас просто сказка, лучше только жить прямо на Алтае.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Может я не правильно делаю,
> Колокол, Александр,  я мочу это плечо постоянно разминкой и зарядкой, плюс мячи,  я не хочу,  чтобы оно замораживалось, если болит,  то пью таблетки и разрабатываю, или его не трогать,  потом оно все равно деревянное с утра. Делаю по несколько раза по три в день,  плюс иглы.


Мне кажется перебор делаете. Нельзя все сразу. Либо лечение, либо зарядка. Много тоже нет толку мне кажется.
Я раньше с утра зарядку делал. Потом бросил это. С утра у меня не получается, только мышцы рву. Зарядка хорошо ближе к вечеру, когда разогреется тело. С утра прогулка, постепенный разогрев тела. С мячиком я пробовал мне как-то не очень помогает.
У меня с утра нет спазмов, с утра у меня ничего не болит. Болит наоборот по ходу дня и к вечеру.

Я тут хочу попробовать вот такой совет дать. И возможно провести эксперимент если хотите.
1) Попробуйте не поужинать с недельку! Кушайте до 16-17 часов и все. Потом никакой еды. Ну чтобы заглушить вечером голод можно кефирчик, снежок, яблочко съесть не больше. С утра совсем все по другому будит. Мне помогает. Спазмы мышц, они не только от спины, но от органов тоже. Я когда на ночь на емся, то все с утра состояние дерьмовое и спазмы откуда-то приходят тоже.
2) Оставьте что-то одно на неделю. Либо иглы либо мяч, либо зарядка. Остальное убрать.
Таблетки совсем не надо. Я вообще таблетки не пью. Я из препаратов только пчел ставлю. Остальное все вредно я считаю. И нужно если уже совсем никак. Но лучше по максиму отказаться от таблеток.

Через неделю напишите как состояние будит!

Единственно какую я зарядку оставил с утра - это разработка тазобедренных суставов. Я ту вся таки как не крути схожусь на том, что все дело в "ПОПЕ". Т.е. это вот сочленение ног и позвоночника оно самое такое крупное, сложное и играет большую роль как на коленки так и на позвоночник. Экспериментальным путем я вывел. У меня из-за перекоса таза хрусти и даже болит коленка правая. Когда садишься она щелкает. И так весь день сколько не ходи она все щелкает. И я еще как бы хромаю немного. Год назад вообще перекос был дикий и я хромал сильно. Сейчас перекос меньше, но все равно иногда сам того не замечая прихрамываю. Мне это не нравится. Но вот что я заметил. Если периодически в течении дня одно упражнение - это упражнение бабочка и еще там есть на разработку тазобедренного сустава. То ситуация с коленкой улучшается, она не хрустит и не болит и прихрамывать не тянет уже, ты идешь более ровно. У меня явно не хватает подвижности в этих суставах. С ними очень многое завязано. Они очень жесткие. там очень жесткие мышцы и они двигаются плохо. Чем старше, тем еще хуже двигаются. Не зря пожилые люди ломают шейку бедра, т.к. подвижность в этих суставах очень плохая. 
Причем хочу отметь один момент. Для коленей можно сказать что достаточно только ходить пешком. Они гнуться только в одной плоскости. Гнуть их в других плоскостях вредно. А вот тазобедренный сустав это другое дело. Это шарнир, у него много степеней свободы. Кто теоретическую механику изучал поймет. Но вы подумайте. Как у нас эти суставы в жизни эксплуатируются? Также как колени они работают в одной плоскости. Как часто  и как широко вы разводите ноги? В общем этот сустав должен двигаться не только в одной плоскости и это мне кажется может ослабить как нагрузку на колени, таки нагрузку на поясничную мышцу.
Я вообще хочу заняться не просто тупо ЛФК, а тестом каждого упражнения в отдельности. Т.е. делаем несколько дней только одно упражнение и смотрим какой от него эффект. Нужно попытаться понять пользу от каждого упражнения для себя лично. Фактически разобраться в своем теле. Когда просто делаешь огромный набор упражнений то что-то из этого списка вредит. Это факт. Вроде до определенного момента хорошо было, потом бац по плохело.
Правильно делает Колокол. Он постепенно добавляет упражнения. А мы пытаемся за частую применить сразу целый комплекс в действие.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Фев 2017)

Александр,  я была сегодня у своего кинезотерапевта,  я правильно все определила с руками, в левой руке, сосудистый нервный пучек,  если там все зажато,  не работает левая лопатка,  с права там наоборот,  он мне размял там,  где большой палец, эту перекаченную мышцу  и дельту,  дальше там все идёт в грудной отдел. сказал ничего не тянуть пока,  уражнения-поднятия на носки и напитки,  стоя у стены,  перед зеркалом, что бы плечевые суставы составляли прямой угол, не прогиба сяду вперёд,  а при постановке назад,  не отключиват попу,  потому,  что пока я не переведу в порядок стопу,  у меня правую,  я не смогу расслабить квадратную,  и меня так и будет кривит вправо.  С мячами сказал осторожно,  он покажет где жать.
Все это мне определил ещё Аир по фото,  так что я все делала не верно,  нужно было сначала к кинезиологом идти,  а потом блоки таскать. Езжайте к Аиру,  он Вас поправит,   будете ездить на дачу,  а не просто ходить. У меня был хороший опыт работы с эксцентриками,  но кричала все эта стопа

Колени болят,  потому,  что зажаты стопы,  особенно если Вы много ходите. Не расслаблены квадратные,  кровь не поступает в колени. 
Это все мной было проверено этим летом,  я тянула стопы,  работала на ягодичные мышцы,  и все стало по чуть чуть выравниваться,  но я даже не поняла почему,  с руками эксцентрики не догадались,  но я была не у Кочевника,  у обычных качальщиков.

Прочитала написаное, я уже как Доктор Ступин пишу,  с этого андроида,  короче стопа кривит мою конструкцию,  от неё зажата квадратная,  одна,  руки он мне расслабил чуть,  открылась немного дыхание, я сечас хожу, после приёма,  у меня гипервентиляция слегка,  такое состояние лёгкого опьянения, сказал особо не тянуть,  Я Вам сброшу комплекс Тайцзы,  для рук,  сейчас чуть оклемаюсь,  а то меня за ноутбук не загоношь,  пока я дома.  Но лучше,  чтобы с руками у Вас кто-то поработал,  раз был перелом,  левая как раз за шейный отдел очень отвечает,  правая грудной,  лестничные мышцы, поэтому у нас с Вам спазмы после ЛФК на этот отдел.


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Александр,  я была сегодня у своего кинезотерапевта,  я правильно все определила с руками, в левой руке, сосудистый нервный пучек,  если там все зажато,  не работает левая лопатка,  с права там наоборот,  он мне размял там,  где большой палец, эту перекаченную мышцу  и дельту,  дальше там все идёт в грудной отдел. сказал ничего не тянуть пока,  уражнения-поднятия на носки и напитки,  стоя у стены,  перед зеркалом, что бы плечевые суставы составляли прямой угол, не прогиба сяду вперёд,  а при постановке назад,  не отключиват попу,  потому,  что пока я не переведу в порядок стопу,  у меня правую,  я не смогу расслабить квадратную,  и меня так и будет кривит вправо.  С мячами сказал осторожно,  он покажет где жать.
> Все это мне определил ещё Аир по фото,  так что я все делала не верно,  нужно было сначала к кинезиологом идти,  а потом блоки таскать. Езжайте к Аиру,  он Вас поправит,   будете ездить на дачу,  а не просто ходить. У меня был хороший опыт работы с эксцентриками,  но кричала все эта стопа



Не поеду Аиру - он мануальщик, а я в них не верю больше. Лучше я сам себя буду лечить упражнениями. По потихоньку разберусь какие упражнения, что дают, как влияют на позвоночник. Я думаю эффект от такого лечения больше будит. Т.к. когда ты изучишь свой организм от и до, то ты научишься себя поддерживать в нормальном состоянии. А бетон на дачи все равно я уже не буду месить. Разрушенный позвоночник не вернуть. Но вот научиться жить с этим можно. И нужно. А мануальщики эти они все медвежью услугу оказывают. Максимум я в массаж верю. И вот пчел еще ставить хорошо. Через месяцок пойду на пчел и на 2 месяца забуду о проблема с позвоночником. Когда ходишь месяц не болит и потом еще месяц не болит. А потом там лето будит, тепло мне будит по лучше и того я к болячке вернусь примерно в октябре месяце. Но если конечно на гору полезу в августе на алтай, то тоже 1500 км на машине обострится факт спина. Но это того стоит туда съездить.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Колени болят,  потому,  что зажаты стопы,  особенно если Вы много ходите. Не расслаблены квадратные,  кровь не поступает в колени.
> Это все мной было проверено этим летом,  я тянула стопы,  работала на ягодичные мышцы,  и все стало по чуть чуть выравниваться,  но я даже не поняла почему,  с руками эксцентрики не догадались,  но я была не у Кочевника,  у обычных качальщиков.


Да. я знаю, что это мышцы тянут колени. Сегодня расслабил колени просто как по щучьему велению. Болели 5 дней. Все боялся упражнение делать. Сегодня по разворачивал суставы упражнение бабочка и прямо как на кнопку нажал, боль прошла, ноги стали легкие.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Прочитала написаное, я уже как Доктор Ступин пишу,  с этого андроида,  короче стопа кривит мою конструкцию,  от неё зажата квадратная,  одна,  руки он мне расслабил чуть,  открылась немного дыхание, я сечас хожу, после приёма,  у меня гипервентиляция слегка,  такое состояние лёгкого опьянения, сказал особо не тянуть,  Я Вам сброшу комплекс Тайцзы,  для рук,  сейчас чуть оклемаюсь,  а то меня за ноутбук не загоношь,  пока я дома.  Но лучше,  чтобы с руками у Вас кто-то поработал,  раз был перелом,  левая как раз за шейный отдел очень отвечает,  правая грудной,  лестничные мышцы, поэтому у нас с Вам спазмы после ЛФК на этот отдел.


Да. Руки как  и говорил действуют на шею и грудной. А ноги на поясничный.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Фев 2017)

Бабочка хорошо,  стопы тоже нужно расслабить,  в той же самой Индии есть специальный массаж для стоп,  Аир не мануальщик,  он просто толковый врач,  ну тогда ставите пчел в эти Ваши пережатые мышцы рук, сами поищите там болезненные точки.


----------



## Колокол (11 Фев 2017)

Я больше склоняюсь следующей теории:
Людей вокруг полно. Даже если грыжи и у всех, но мешают они не всем. К тому же на форум часто забредают с проблемами физически активные. Значит мы неосознанно делаем что-то не так, что не делают другие. Это и позволяет кому-то не знать о проблемах с позвоночником до 50-ти и выше, а кому-то уже в 25 открываются все прелести предстоящей или состоявшейся операции.
Первый фактор риска - сколиоз. Чем выше его степень, тем раньше возникают проблемы.
Второй фактор - наши привычки. И если сколиоз мы не исправим, то вот привычки - вполне. Главное находить что мы делаем не так и устранять этот негативный фактор.
Гонять себя по 10-20км без остановки - дело бессмысленное, особенно если хромаешь. Тем самым с каждым шагом ситуация не улучшается, а только усугубляется! Ведь не устранена причина хромоты, которая с каждым шагом бьет по позвоночнику и суставам. Какой в данном случае лечебный эффект?
Я осенью, когда обретал уверенность в ходьбе, стал сразу разбираться со своей походкой. Помогло этому видео Антона Алексеева. Я подозревал, что неверно хожу, но никогда не парился по этому поводу, так как не знал, какие могут быть последствия. Вначале пришлось забыть про всю старую обувь. И так как начинался зимний сезон, приобрел новую. Затем начался контроль постановки стопы при прогулках. Это трудно, так как необходимо постоянно контролировать себя. Зато сейчас, спустя 3,5 месяца я вижу, что подошва зимней обуви практически равномерно стоптана и не в какое сравнение не идет с тем, что было на старой обуви. А средняя дистанция сейчас у меня за целый день - 10км. Старая обувь же "вела" пассивный образ жизни - дом-машина-работа, работа-машина-дом и стоптана непропорционально.
И так нужно к себе присматриваться во всем. Вот *Kaprikon* говорит, что сидит нога за ногу за столом. Я, как узнал в летом в больнице, что так нельзя - больше не разу так не сидел. А узнав, что рука под подушкой или под головой во время сна - очень плохо - сразу стал отучаться и от этого.
А качаться, загоняться йогой или марафонными дистанциями - бесполезно. Посмотрите на своих знакомых вокруг: они здоровы и при этом мастера спорта по сидячему образу жизни, а из физических нагрузок - поход в магазин.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Фев 2017)

Колокол,  это верно.
У меня чуть проведено колено,  с детства, стопа работает не верно, была травма, длинные ноги,  поэтому я их скрещиваю,  значит стул подобран не правильно . Руками я опираюсь в стол,  плече к уху,  так я делаю на протяжении многих лет.
Я просто думала,  что проблема в гиподиеамии, но у нас это не так,  у меня до проблем,  наоборот,  была максидинамия, поэтому первым делом за хождение и зарядку.  Зарядка хорошо,  но когда мы каждый раз делаем все тоже, по старой привычке это бессмысленно. Я свои зажатые плечи ещё и прокачала,  я слышала,  что в руках что то хрустело и зажимало,  выход был остановиться и подумать,  так нет же.
Сегодня живу без спазмов 
ЛФК тоже хорошо,  на прессе появились кубики,  одинаковые,  буду надеяться,  что это не новые триггеры  
С руками пока все плохо,  но я думаю потихоньку выровнять перекос. Хождение в 20 км выключила меня полностью,  так что я не думаю,  что это сильно полезно.  Йога наверное да,  но не сейчас 
Пока мне правили плечи, говорят,  что теперь не плохо бы жимы поделать,  когда все ровно и симметрично,  а я уже боюсь и жимы и вообще руку трогать.
А проблема то простая была,  как только я поворачивая голову влево сидя к монитору, и  работаю правой,  поднимая плечо, я пережимаю себе артерию, и у меня начинает неметь пол плеча,  я три года билась,  пока дальше не пошло онемение,  чтобы это понять,  что происходит, и тоже, ходила и по 20, весной так расходились,  что вообще все отпустило,  но ходила 20 в три захода утром, в обед и вечером, тепло же,  как только села за комп, все вернулось


----------



## Александр_100 (13 Фев 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Бабочка хорошо,  стопы тоже нужно расслабить,  в той же самой Индии есть специальный массаж для стоп,  Аир не мануальщик,  он просто толковый врач,  ну тогда ставите пчел в эти Ваши пережатые мышцы рук, сами поищите там болезненные точки.


Так и делаю.


Колокол написал(а):


> Я больше склоняюсь следующей теории:
> Людей вокруг полно. Даже если грыжи и у всех, но мешают они не всем. К тому же на форум часто забредают с проблемами физически активные. Значит мы неосознанно делаем что-то не так, что не делают другие. Это и позволяет кому-то не знать о проблемах с позвоночником до 50-ти и выше, а кому-то уже в 25 открываются все прелести предстоящей или состоявшейся операции.
> Первый фактор риска - сколиоз. Чем выше его степень, тем раньше возникают проблемы.
> Второй фактор - наши привычки. И если сколиоз мы не исправим, то вот привычки - вполне. Главное находить что мы делаем не так и устранять этот негативный фактор.
> ...


Все правильно. Я примерно так и действую. Я тоже хожу практически правильно уже. И с обувью я уже прошел все это. Кстати могу посоветовать по поводу обуви. В летний период хорошо ходить босяком, а чтобы этот же эффект был везде. Я купил себе обувь с пальцами. Есть такие тапки с пальцами. В них у меня вообще как показал целый год эксплуатации все идеально движется. Зимой все хуже на много, много снегу скользко и идеально хоть не получается. Ноги проскальзывают и ты напрягаешься в двойне. У нас в Сибири снег до конца апреля лежит иногда. Но летом обувь с пальцами это супер! Я даже на работу везде ходу. Все с начало смеялись, потом привыкли! Я по моему один такой в городе больше никого не видел. Люди на улице смотрят и даже спрашивают где такие купили.
С йогой и ходьбой тут надо просто не тупо делать, а чувствовать что делаешь, чтобы был эффект.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Фев 2017)

Александр,  я в ту тему писать не хотела,  зачем её флудить. 
Я чего Вы с желудка лечение не начинаете,  а мучает Ода, который может ни в чем и не виноват?
Дед у меня прожил 72, не много конечно,  имел проблемы с желудком,  диета специальная,  ода ничего так,  сохранил. йоги конечно кричат,  что и желудок лечат,  но это не так скорее,  его врачи лечат,  это же не остерохондроз замысловатый.

У Вас Сибирь  Там климат нормальный, зима так зима,  лето так лето,  а я оживаю в мае, потому, что он обычно тёплый,  а июнь и июль,  гладкие,  и зима не зима. В этом году хоть солнце есть,  а то как в страшном сне,  хотя город очень красивый,  особенно в мае  
Тапки с пальцем я не покупаю,  у меня раньше был дресскод,  попробуй что не так одень,  кондеи кругом,  и этот дресскод,  теперь чуть попроще,  можно одеть джинсы и натянуть капюшон,  а с дрессом я думала ласты сверну, дует с Невы, дует от кондея, зимой кондей правда дует тёплым воздухом,  но с окна дует с Невы,  так что вариант,  как и летом.

Доктор Ступин,  подскажите пожалуйста,  если есть бифукация Па справа,  высокий уровень вхождения этой Па в позвоночной канал,  имеют ли смысл эти все ЛФК каждый день,  ходьба и проч,  или это бесполезно уже? 
Что можно добавить в лечение,  пока только ЛФК, эта ходьба,  кинезиолог раз в неделю,  из жалоб немет плече сверху надостная,  да в принципе и малая круглая при сидении и работе, тянет бок шеи,и так каждый день. УВТ там делать не возьмутся,  я имею ввиду место вхождения Па,  грыжа центральная,  смена рук ничего не меняет..
В размере она не изменилась за это время,  даже по последним снимкам описана одна протрузия было вроде две,  так что должна стать как бы ровнее,  а плечо немет сильнее.


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Мар 2017)

Продолжаю разбираться проблемой позвоночника и как помочь себе самому. 
В последнее время я все глубже убеждаюсь в том, что проблемы с поясничным отделом позвоночника возникает из-за плохой подвижности тазобедренных суставов. Просматривая большое количество информации я все больше и больше убеждаюсь в этом. А самое главное пытаюсь постоянно смотреть на себя в зеркало, замечаю как я хожу, сижу и много другое. Замечаю как все это делаю другие люди на улице.
В итоге я пришел к выводу, что когда я иду у меня по мимо движения ног в тазобедренном суставе еще сам таз двигается (перегибается, болтается) в поясничном отделе. А это явно плохо! Т.к. это повреждает этот поясничный отдел позвоночника. Золотые слова - "поднимай тяжести и наклоняйся приседая, так чтобы спина была прямая". Все бы хорошо, но если у вас недостаточно развиты тазобедренные суставы, то вы просто так сделать не сможете нормально. На себе проверил. Как стабилизировать таз и заставить суставы двигаться.
Есть вот такое видео. Здесь человек показывает где и как у вас не гнется.




Я понимаю упражнения он там не слабые показывает. Особенно то что он показывает на 13.00 минуте в конце выполнить почти не реально. Разумеется скептики могут написать, что мол вон сколько людей живут и даже близко так не гнутся. Это понятно. Проблема в том, что мы с вами повредили поясницу, а значит у нас поясница как алюминиевая проволока болтается "и вот вот переломится". И по этому нам для того, чтобы компенсировать, разгрузить эту поясницу нужно заставить двигаться тазобедренные суставы лучше чем у обычных людей. Тогда давление в поясничном отделе уменьшится.
Все правильно люди у кого уже совсем все плохо, они делаю операцию и скрепляю поясницу болтами и начинают жить дальше. И тут варианты какие либо заставляешь двигаться суставы лучше и тогда они начинают компенсировать оставшуюся подвижную часть позвоночника, либо продолжаешь дальше ломать спину. По этому людям у кого стоят эти самые шурупы нужно тоже заниматься разработкой тазобедренных суставов.
Кто-нибудь когда нибудь задумывался над такой проблемой как - Кивок таза




Здесь вот очень хорошо показано что это такое, а почему это плохо. наверное не надо объяснять, т.к. это опять при каждом приседании страдает поясница.
Хотелось бы услышать комментарии не только пользователей, но и враче по поводу работы тазобедренных суставов!


----------



## Natky (1 Мар 2017)

@Александр_100, позволю себе ещё раз использовать слова Доктора Ступина: " люди слов не понимают, а понимают только через боль". Не дословно, но смысл такой. Пока не заболит, никто не понимает. Увы. Сколько раз я своим знакомым и друзьям пыталась объяснить что они неправильно двигаются - это невозможно.


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Мар 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> @Александр_100, позволю себе ещё раз использовать слова Доктора Ступина: " люди слов не понимают, а понимают только через боль". Не дословно, но смысл такой. Пока не заболит, никто не понимает. Увы. Сколько раз я своим знакомым и друзьям пыталась объяснить что они неправильно двигаются - это невозможно.


Я полностью согласен с этим утверждением. Я сам занимаюсь тем же самым. Испытываю на себе движение по немного по другому. Это сложно. Очень сложно! За 11 мес тренировки мне удалось немного поменять движение, правда оно не всегда получается. Движение по старому настолько наработано и привычно, что даже после 11 мес я все рано себя иногда заставляю. Если делать растяжки и пытаться запустить в работу новые мышцы, то постепенно должно сработать мне кажется.
Также хочу отметить еще вот эти упражнения. Кстати их подобрал доктор, который на этом сайте присутствует.




Очень хорошая зарядка. Там все кроме последнего. Последнее упражнение хорошо, но если там уже грыжи в пояснице, то оно будит травмировать постоянно позвонки.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Мар 2017)

Я когда хожу, а хожу уже три года, и много, я видела, чтобы кто то правильно двигался очень редко. Некоторые вообще не понятно, как ходят, и на чем. 
То, что проблемы в спине зависят от ТБС, пояснично - подвздошной мышцы, понятно, мне только не понятно, как ЛФК для шейного отдела помогает некотором решить проблему, разве что проблема маленькая, типа миозита. А так обычно, по моему вся механика движений летит с низу, а не наоборот, если конечно не было переломов шеи.


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Мар 2017)

Все правильно. Вся механика летит начиная со стопы. Доктор Алексеев прав! Нужно ходить правильно. А в школе нет урока такого как сидеть, как ходить, как прыгать как бегать ПРАВИЛЬНО! Как жить правильно - никто не учит. Учат математики, физики, да там предметов я вон смотрю на дочку в 3-м классе - УЖАС сколько. А это один самый важный предмет о жизни. Вот от нужен людям. К "чертям ваша эта математика и физика". Вот прямо на моих глазах я каждый день вожу в школу дочу пешком 1,2 км. Вот я вижу как у неё разрушается позвоночник и ничего сделать не могу! Она хоть с этим портфелем и уже лицо в низ сгибает её эта школа потихоньку и сколиоз уже 1-й степени есть! А что я могу сделать? Я её пытаюсь объяснить как надо и сидеть как надо, но я там не нахожусь постоянно, а она в школе и все равно ходит как все. А по мимо портфеля у неё еще пакет со сменной одеждой, иногда еще лыжи. Я и так все это до школы таскаю, ребенка жалко! Сколько не занимайся ЛФК если человек в обыденной жизни не правильно двигается, то все бесполезно, ни спорт, не ЛФК не помогут! Нужно правильно двигаться, тогда будит здоровье!


----------



## Tigresss (1 Мар 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Вот я вижу как у неё разрушается позвоночник и ничего сделать не могу! Она хоть с этим портфелем и уже лицо в низ сгибает её эта школа потихоньку и сколиоз уже 1-й степени есть! А что я могу сделать?


Вот тут согласна с Вами, Александр. Рюкзаки в школу дети таскают такие тяжелые, что просто ужас. Хотя учебники и разделены на части (две, три), вроде должно быть облегчение, но и это мало помогает, потому, например, что у моего сына в 9 классе каждый день не менее 7 уроков, и на каждый нужен учебник, тетрадь, пособия еще бывают всякие.
Услышала от ревматолога здравый совет - закачивать учебники в планшет, все же 21 век на дворе, но у нас в школе, например, это немыслимо, так как воровство есть, да и не делает никто так. Мы с свое время решали проблемы с лишним грузом в портфеле так - договаривались с подругой, на какой урок кто несет учебник и пользовались одним. Но сын так не хочет, и сидят они, почему-то, на разных уроках по-разному, да и дети не особо ответственные, короче тоже не выходит.
Но самое главное, я считаю, это жуткие идиотские парты. Почему-то, когда училась моя мама, у них были парты наклонные и с откидывающейся крышкой. Это было очень хорошо для осанки и прочего. А в мое время и сейчас это просто стол (а стул?..), сами знаете какой, мало того - он рассчитан на ребенка своей высотой, а что делать, если мой сын, например, в 9 классе имеет рост 180? Представьте, как он там крючится? Что толку, что дома у него парта под рост и с наклонной столешницей. В школе он сидит больше и вот за такой. И я бессильна тут что-то поделать. Спина конечно оставляет желать лучшего, хотя он плавает и раз в полгода массаж.
Вот где гробятся спины. Все в нашей стране усреднено. Если ты небольшого роста и крепко сложен, то выйдешь из школы более-менее. А если проблемы и так есть, наследственные ли, или рост выше среднего, или что-то еще - тебе еще школа навесит проблем.
Печально. Извините, тоже наболело 
Я в свое время вообще сидела часто в школе  - один локоть на столе, другой свешивается, вполоборота. И думаете, учителя меня поправляли? Так что еще одна проблема - равнодушие.


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Мар 2017)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Вот тут согласна с Вами, Александр. Рюкзаки в школу дети таскают такие тяжелые, что просто ужас. Хотя учебники и разделены на части (две, три), вроде должно быть облегчение, но и это мало помогает, потому, например, что у моего сына в 9 классе каждый день не менее 7 уроков, и на каждый нужен учебник, тетрадь, пособия еще бывают всякие.
> Услышала от ревматолога здравый совет - закачивать учебники в планшет, все же 21 век на дворе, но у нас в школе, например, это немыслимо, так как воровство есть, да и не делает никто так. Мы с свое время решали проблемы с лишним грузом в портфеле так - договаривались с подругой, на какой урок кто несет учебник и пользовались одним. Но сын так не хочет, и сидят они, почему-то, на разных уроках по-разному, да и дети не особо ответственные, короче тоже не выходит.
> Но самое главное, я считаю, это жуткие идиотские парты. Почему-то, когда училась моя мама, у них были парты наклонные и с откидывающейся крышкой. Это было очень хорошо для осанки и прочего. А в мое время и сейчас это просто стол (а стул?..), сами знаете какой, мало того - он рассчитан на ребенка своей высотой, а что делать, если мой сын, например, в 9 классе имеет рост 180? Представьте, как он там крючится? Что толку, что дома у него парта под рост и с наклонной столешницей. В школе он сидит больше и вот за такой. И я бессильна тут что-то поделать. Спина конечно оставляет желать лучшего, хотя он плавает и раз в полгода массаж.
> Вот где гробятся спины. Все в нашей стране усреднено. Если ты небольшого роста и крепко сложен, то выйдешь из школы более-менее. А если проблемы и так есть, наследственные ли, или рост выше среднего, или что-то еще - тебе еще школа навесит проблем.
> ...


Поддерживаю вас на все 200%! Я сам 190 роста, вот меня школа и угробила, а потом еще университет добил. Да парты там плохие. Парты должны регулировать. А мебель для среднего роста все рассчитана и убивает позвоночники более высоких людей - это 100%. Я тоже где-то уже писал про это! И доктор Ступин кстати согласился со мною, что к сожалению в этом направлении для здоровья будущих взрослых людей ничего не делается. Я даже там писал про то, как бы я откорректировал систему образования. И кстати самое первое с чего начал  - это мебель - парты в школе. А потом уже предмет о здоровье человека и т.п. А так мы вот смотрим на детей и ничего поделать не можем.
Рост это очень важно и столы и стулья должны быть под этот рост. Вся жизнь на рост 170 см предусмотрена.


----------



## Tigresss (1 Мар 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> И кстати самое первое с чего начал - это мебель - парты в школе.


+100500


Александр_100 написал(а):


> А мебель для среднего роста все рассчитана и убивает позвоночники более высоких людей - это 100%


Вообще многие вещи рассчитаны на средний рост. Я и в квартире везде наклоняюсь - низкие раковины, низкие столы. Может можно раковину выше размещать, я не знаю, если честно, но в стандартной кухне и в стандартном мойдодыре - очень все низко. Мой рост 176.


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Мар 2017)

Tigresss написал(а):


> +100500
> 
> Вообще многие вещи рассчитаны на средний рост. Я и в квартире везде наклоняюсь - низкие раковины, низкие столы. Может можно раковину выше размещать, я не знаю, если честно, но в стандартной кухне и в стандартном мойдодыре - очень все низко. Мой рост 176.


Это вам все низко!? Я думаю вы понимаете как мне с 190 см ростом все низко!  Просто ужастно низко. Мебель вообще дома это кошмар, сейчас та я понимаю все это. Я уже тут себе со что подстраиваю поднимаю. Один стол поднял под свой рост для работы дома. Мебель вообще вся должна регулироваться это факт. Но про это вообще мало кто думает. Я смотрел есть европейские разработки столов и стульев с регулировками. У нас в России только парты для детей делаю с регулировкой, а взрослого ничего нет. У меня жена меньше 170 см, 165 см что ли. Из-за этого я не могу все нормально лифтануть (поднять). У меня желание поднять все столы и стулья, раковины. Раковина дома вообще я молчу, она мне как писсуар! Умываться проще в ванну под душ залезть и целиком помыться, чем корячиться в эту раковину. А поднять не могу все это. Вот видите как оказывается жену еще и по росту надо подбирать. Любви мало. Рост должен быть с разницей +- 5 см, тогда будит хорошо.
Я почему йогой и занялся, (к тому же у меня хорошо все гнется если начать разгибать), чтобы просто научиться сгибаться правильно под этот мир. Сгибаться правильно с ровной спиной. Т.к. мир переделать по определению не как. Только прогнутся под мир так, чтобы не болело. Это сложно и долго. На этой я уже потратил 11 мес. И думаю что еще уйдет 2-5 лет. Но я уверен, что я добьюсь того что начал. 
Как сказал как раз тот доктор из видео с гимнастикой - "У гибких людей меньше проблем с позвоночником"! - это факт, я думаю все с этим согласятся. Да проблему бывают и у них, но меньше гораздо. Я вот сейчас думаю, что может из-за моей гибкости я еще до сих пор не на операционном столе!


----------



## Tigresss (1 Мар 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Вот видите как оказывается жену еще и по росту надо подбирать


Да, только давно мною подмечено, что высокие мужчины однозначно предпочитают невысоких женщин  И Вы тому подтверждение (жена 165). А любовь не от этого зависит, это Вы уж загнули....


----------



## Natky (1 Мар 2017)

Что-то вы с мебелью и правда загнули) Нет никакой проблемы сейчас всё под свои стандарты заказать. У меня например всё высокое, а уж на кухне столешница 94 см высотой уже давно. Мне удобно, с моими 160 см, и всем мужикам дома тоже удобно ( сейчас самый низкий из детей 180, а муж 190 всегда).
А парты да, неудобные для высоких мальчиков. Но мои закончили школу и со спиной у обоих особо вопросов нет. Хотя это может потому что у них перед глазами последние 10 лет  я, с большими проблемами.


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Мар 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> Что-то вы с мебелью и правда загнули) Нет никакой проблемы сейчас всё под свои стандарты заказать. У меня например всё высокое, а уж на кухне столешница 94 см высотой уже давно. Мне удобно, с моими 160 см, и всем мужикам дома тоже удобно ( сейчас самый низкий из детей 180, а муж 190 всегда).
> А парты да, неудобные для высоких мальчиков. Но мои закончили школу и со спиной у обоих особо вопросов нет. Хотя это может потому что у них перед глазами последние 10 лет  я, с большими проблемами.


Понятно, что всегда есть исключения и кому-то школа не так вредит. Это все зависит от "генетики" еще.
А муж не испытает не удобств с мебелью? Хотя когда спина не болит, то на это внимание не обращаешь. Обращаешь только тогда когда болит и проблемы. Под 160 рост все подходит нормально. А вот под 190. Я вот себе уже подставки на стол ставлю, чтобы тарелку поднять по выше и кушать с прямой спиной. Машина не всякая годится чтобы правильно посадку совершить это проверенно. Даже коляску с ребенком вести и то не удобно по улице, ручки низкие надо сгибаться раком. И так везде все не удобно.
Еще много зависит от того насколько человек ведет активный образ жизни. Зачастую когда люди сильно активные, они себе быстро позвоночник угробляют, если конечно кто-то им не объяснит как правильно двигаться и т.д. А есть категория более ленивых и пассивных людей, они меньше двигаются, а значит и позвоночники менее разрушенные. У меня детство "термоядерное было". Я по стройкам, по деревьям лазил, хулиган был. Удивительно, что дожил до этого возраста. А сколько друзей погибло на всяких приключениях по стройкам, гаражам. По этому от характера много зависит.
А муж у вас не мучается с покупкой штанов? У него какой вес?
Не ужели у вас муж правильно везде сгибается. Ведь все рано приходится сгибаться.


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Мар 2017)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Да, только давно мною подмечено, что высокие мужчины однозначно предпочитают невысоких женщин  И Вы тому подтверждение (жена 165). А любовь не от этого зависит, это Вы уж загнули....


Может быть не замечал. Но для меня в принципе весь мир маленький и 90% людей вокруг, я всем выше головы смотрю. У меня даже есть такое, все что меньше меня - все маленькое.


----------



## Natky (1 Мар 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Понятно, что всегда есть исключения и кому-то школа не так вредит. Это все зависит от "генетики" еще.
> А муж не испытает не удобств с мебелью? Хотя когда спина не болит, то на это внимание не обращаешь. Обращаешь только тогда когда болит и проблемы. Под 160 рост все подходит нормально. А вот под 190. Я вот себе уже подставки на стол ставлю, чтобы тарелку поднять по выше и кушать с прямой спиной. Машина не всякая годится чтобы правильно посадку совершить это проверенно. Даже коляску с ребенком вести и то не удобно по улице, ручки низкие надо сгибаться раком. И так везде все не удобно.
> Еще много зависит от того насколько человек ведет активный образ жизни. Зачастую когда люди сильно активные, они себе быстро позвоночник угробляют, если конечно кто-то им не объяснит как правильно двигаться и т.д. А есть категория более ленивых и пассивных людей, они меньше двигаются, а значит и позвоночники менее разрушенные. У меня детство "термоядерное было". Я по стройкам, по деревьям лазил, хулиган был. Удивительно, что дожил до этого возраста. А сколько друзей погибло на всяких приключениях по стройкам, гаражам. По этому от характера много зависит.
> А муж у вас не мучается с покупкой штанов? У него какой вес?
> Не ужели у вас муж правильно везде сгибается. Ведь все рано приходится сгибаться.


Так я же и пишу что "всё высокое". Для справки - стандартная высота кухонной столешницы 86 см, у нас на 10 см выше, что намного удобнее не только высоким, но и обычным людям. Просто многие об этом не знают.
Муж у меня высокий весь, а не только ноги)) Весит 100 кг, живота нет, весь равномерный. У нас есть друг семьи, так он вообще 195, но рост весь в ногах. Но вроде очень уж сильно со штанами не мучается. А моему никогда не было проблем с длиной штанов, а сейчас с этим вообще всё хорошо. Машина паджеро - абсолютно по росту. Да и любой полноразмерный седан для высоких подходит, не нагнетайте панику))
Насчёт правильных сгибаний - а вот как-то так вышло что никогда не сутулился сильно. В юности занимался боксом на профессиональном уровне, к счастью недолго, хотя был перспективным. Лет пять плотно занимался йогой. Последние несколько лет регулярно занимается в фитнесе, плавает в бассейне. И так же как вы, он всегда выше всех - если идёт толпа на пешеходном переходе, например, то голова моего всегда выше всех)
После моей операции сделал МРТ всего позвоночника - две протрузии в поясничном, по 2 и 3 мм. Приятно)
А по стройкам и по деревьям мы в советском детстве все лазили. И падали, и не знаю как живые остались) Мне, кстати, один врач сказал что может истоки моей L5-S1 в детской травме - а у меня реально было очень сильное падение с тарзанки в 12 лет, и оказывается маме тогда врач говорила что за моей спиной нужно серьёзно следить, но наши родители обычно думают только о хорошем)


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Мар 2017)

_Что-то вы с мебелью и правда загнули) Нет никакой проблемы сейчас всё под свои стандарты заказать._
Не так та просто. Нужен например кухонный стол в четырех уровнях. Т.е. разбиваем стол на 4-ре квадрата и каждый квадрат регулируется отдельно. Мама, Папа, Доча, Сын и всем нужен разный уровень, тогда будит идеально. Такого стола я что-то не находил. Да еще надо придумать как так сделать. Табуретки допустим все можно разные сделать. А вот такой стол не реально я думаю. Но это голову надо сломать. Нужно же чтобы все эти уровни регулировались.
А мойка в ванной, она общая и её не возможно сделать под всех одновременно, а даже две мойки в ванну не вмещается. Все равно все не подогнать под любой рост. Это должна быть вся мебель ну не знаю такой универсальной, кнопку нажал, она тебе поднялась или опустилась, тогда будит все удобно. 
Я когда еще не так болел на даче сам мебель строгал. И я интуитивно столы и табуретки сделал под себя даже не задумываясь про это. Но потом мне все говорили почему так высоко, ты не по стандарту сделал. А я удивлялся почему все жалуются. Все нормально удобно! Теперь понимаю в чем дело.
По этому как я и говорил единственное решение проблем - это прогнуться под этот мир с прямой спиной, увеличить гибкость и тогда можно надеяться на то, что болеть будит меньше.
А в поезде ездить как не удобно. Я на боковых полках в плацкарте помню ну вообще никак, ноги не выпрямляются, спать не могу. Та других полка ноги в коридор вылазят и там все ходят ночь и будят тебя. Не люблю поезда и не езжу по этому. Хотя много к кому можно съездить. На самолете дорого, да и не везде он летает. Штанов на 190 см и вес 67 кг просто нет в природе. Только на заказ или ходи в 52 размере по талии, болтается все, терпеть не могу. На собрание к ребенку в школу как-то сходил один раз, больше не хожу, т.к. там парты детские, те у кого рост по меньше помещаются, а я нет. Да еще с больной спиной, я там и 10 мин не могу сидеть. И там много можно написать. Сколько дверных проемов и потолков 180 см, где я головой стукался это не счесть. Даже по улице идешь иногда ветки с деревьев в лицо, сколько раз отламывал.



Natky написал(а):


> Так я же и пишу что "всё высокое". Для справки - стандартная высота кухонной столешницы 86 см, у нас на 10 см выше, что намного удобнее не только высоким, но и обычным людям. Просто многие об этом не знают.
> Муж у меня высокий весь, а не только ноги)) Весит 100 кг, живота нет, весь равномерный. У нас есть друг семьи, так он вообще 195, но рост весь в ногах. Но вроде очень уж сильно со штанами не мучается. А моему никогда не было проблем с длиной штанов, а сейчас с этим вообще всё хорошо. Машина паджеро - абсолютно по росту. Да и любой полноразмерный седан для высоких подходит, не нагнетайте панику))
> Насчёт правильных сгибаний - а вот как-то так вышло что никогда не сутулился сильно. В юности занимался боксом на профессиональном уровне, к счастью недолго, хотя был перспективным. Лет пять плотно занимался йогой. Последние несколько лет регулярно занимается в фитнесе, плавает в бассейне. И так же как вы, он всегда выше всех - если идёт толпа на пешеходном переходе, например, то голова моего всегда выше всех)
> После моей операции сделал МРТ всего позвоночника - две протрузии в поясничном, по 2 и 3 мм. Приятно)
> А по стройкам и по деревьям мы в советском детстве все лазили. И падали, и не знаю как живые остались) Мне, кстати, один врач сказал что может истоки моей L5-S1 в детской травме - а у меня реально было очень сильное падение с тарзанки в 12 лет, и оказывается маме тогда врач говорила что за моей спиной нужно серьёзно следить, но наши родители обычно думают только о хорошем)


100 кг и 190 рост штаны без проблем. А вот 190 рост и 67 кг - это талия 44 размера. Ну 46 - это максимум, больше уже весит все! Не очень много мужчин с таким ростом  в моем возрасте и чтобы 44 размер. У меня таких знакомых нет! На улице иногда попадаются такие люди, но в основном 18-20 лет. А спортивные шорты вообще я себе 40 размер купил, чтобы компрессия была. Машину можно подобрать я согласен! Я просто люблю малолитражки, они по бензину экономят. А паджеро кушает как слон! Седаны не люблю, в них возить не удобно что-либо (нужно чтобы холодильник в машину влезал). Машина дело такое на вкус и цвет........
Муж у вас молодец, здоровье сохранил - это хорошо. Когда в меру всем занимаешься, то все нормально будит. Йога, фитнес, плавание все полезно пока позвоночник не разрушен. А вот когда разрушен, там уже проблема.
Травмы - это плохо. Да они скорее всего и причина проблем будущих. У меня тоже были не сильные но были. Синдром позвоночной артерии у меня с детских лет идет. Толи в роддоме повредили шею.


----------



## Natky (1 Мар 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> _Что-то вы с мебелью и правда загнули) Нет никакой проблемы сейчас всё под свои стандарты заказать._
> Не так та просто. Нужен например кухонный стол в четырех уровнях. Т.е. разбиваем стол на 4-ре квадрата и каждый квадрат регулируется отдельно. Мама, Папа, Доча, Сын и всем нужен разный уровень, тогда будит идеально. Такого стола я что-то не находил. Да еще надо придумать как так сделать. Табуретки допустим все можно разные сделать. А вот такой стол не реально я думаю. Но это голову надо сломать. Нужно же чтобы все эти уровни регулировались.
> А мойка в ванной, она общая и её не возможно сделать под всех одновременно, а даже две мойки в ванну не вмещается. Все равно все не подогнать под любой рост. Это должна быть вся мебель ну не знаю такой универсальной, кнопку нажал, она тебе поднялась или опустилась, тогда будит все удобно.
> Я когда еще не так болел на даче сам мебель строгал. И я интуитивно столы и табуретки сделал под себя даже не задумываясь про это. Но потом мне все говорили почему так высоко, ты не по стандарту сделал. А я удивлялся почему все жалуются. Все нормально удобно! Теперь понимаю в чем дело.
> ...


Если вас прямо так сильно это мучает, то стол на манеру невысокой барной  стойки и стулья к нему (они часто регулируются по высоте). У нас дома всё затачивается под высокий рост, так сложилось потому что их большинство
На поездах не ездим, так что про длину полок не в курсе. А в самолёте места бронируем заранее и берём те, где муж может  вытянуть ноги - либо в проход, либо перед аварийным выходом, либо в начале салона. А на обычных местах, да,  отдавливает себе все колени.
На собрания в школу ходила я  Мне там нормально
Ну на вес 67 кг и с таким ростом непросто купить взрослые штаны Мой старший сын 184 см, 57 кг, 44-46 р-р попы, длиннющие ноги, отоваривается в GUESS, GAP, TOPMAN - там на него всё есть. Когда нужен был костюм, в смысле пиджак+брюки, тут да, приходилось искать, и обычно в магазинах подороже находилось. Компьютерное кресло у него настроено на самый низкий уровень, чтобы не наклоняться и сидеть в итоге правильно.


----------



## Natky (1 Мар 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Машину можно подобрать я согласен! Я просто люблю малолитражки, они по бензину экономят. А паджеро кушает как слон! Седаны не люблю, в них возить не удобно что-либо (нужно чтобы холодильник в машину влезал). Машина дело такое на вкус и цвет........
> Муж у вас молодец, здоровье сохранил - это хорошо. Когда в меру всем занимаешься, то все нормально будит. Йога, фитнес, плавание все полезно пока позвоночник не разрушен. А вот когда разрушен, там уже проблема.
> .


Мы сейчас с вами в лютый оффтоп уйдём, да простят нас модераторы. Дизельный паджеро кушает как котёнок - из 10 литров в жизни не вылазил. Бензиновый да - как слон. Микроавтобус у нас был, мерседес вито, бензиновый и так же очень по расходу милый, так же в районе 10-11 литров. Другой вопрос что эти удобные машины стоят нынче очень кусаче


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Мар 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> Если вас прямо так сильно это мучает, то стол на манеру невысокой барной  стойки и стулья к нему (они часто регулируются по высоте). У нас дома всё затачивается под высокий рост, так сложилось потому что их большинство
> На поездах не ездим, так что про длину полок не в курсе. А в самолёте места бронируем заранее и берём те, где муж может  вытянуть ноги - либо в проход, либо перед аварийным выходом, либо в начале салона. А на обычных местах, да,  отдавливает себе все колени.
> На собрания в школу ходила я  Мне там нормально
> Ну на вес 67 кг и с таким ростом непросто купить взрослые штаны Мой старший сын 184 см, 57 кг, 44-46 р-р попы, длиннющие ноги, отоваривается в GUESS, GAP, TOPMAN - там на него всё есть. Когда нужен был костюм, в смысле пиджак+брюки, тут да, приходилось искать, и обычно в магазинах подороже находилось. Компьютерное кресло у него настроено на самый низкий уровень, чтобы не наклоняться и сидеть в итоге правильно.


Ну вот все таки есть неудобства большого роста. Как я и думал и штаны тоже выбирали, искали, знаете что такое. Понятно, что все возможно я не спорю. Все реально, но не комфортно!
А у меня в доме все маленькие. Жена 165, а дети одной 9 лет другому 3 года. Я один "жираф" пока!
А стул у меня вот какой для работы. Я уже 2 года за обычными не сижу, это все не удобно. Вот ноутбук поставил и работай, смотри кино, что хочешь делай. За столом с компом у меня сразу спазмы по всей спине и скручивает, я больше 10 мин не могу. Только вот такое специальное кресло купил, кучу денег отдал. Очень удобное рекомендую все кто долго сидит по работе за компом!
Да цена комфортных тачек не маленькая.
Да сейчас нас чувствую выгонят модераторы!


----------



## Tigresss (1 Мар 2017)

Со штанами точно есть проблемы. Сейчас с ростом 180 сыну мерим штаны в обычных джинсовых магазинах - длина везде как раз, длиннее, чтоб подшивать, еще не видели. Напрашивается мысль, когда он станет выше, где брать на такой рост, а ему явно еще расти. Понятно, что найдем, сейчас все найти можно, было бы желание и деньги, только вот в Guess не хотелось бы ходить за джинсами, тем более подростку.


----------



## Nadya13 (1 Мар 2017)

Natky написал(а):


> Мне, кстати, один врач сказал что может истоки моей L5-S1 в детской травме - а у меня реально было очень сильное падение с тарзанки в 12 лет



Мне тоже невролог предположил, что возможно, грыжа из детства и хирург сказал, что она была очень твердая. 
А у меня теперь в голове вопрос постоянно: почему раньше эта грыжа не волновала? И раз твердая, возможно, и не она причина боли?


----------



## Natky (1 Мар 2017)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Со штанами точно есть проблемы. Сейчас с ростом 180 сыну мерим штаны в обычных джинсовых магазинах - длина везде как раз, длиннее, чтоб подшивать, еще не видели. Напрашивается мысль, когда он станет выше, где брать на такой рост, а ему явно еще расти. Понятно, что найдем, сейчас все найти можно, было бы желание и деньги, только вот в Guess не хотелось бы ходить за джинсами, тем более подростку.


Пока он рос, у меня тоже постоянные проблемы были - невероятно тонкий и длинный был, и вытягивался чуть ли не по часам. Подростку тогда можно в Topman, там более бюджетно и есть хоть на 42 попу. И длина хорошая, не по щиколотку, а как положено. Хотя о чём я)) сейчас же в моде подвороты  
Моему длинному и худому сейчас 20, и он оооочень избирательный в одежде. 


Nadya13 написал(а):


> Мне тоже невролог предположил, что возможно, грыжа из детства и хирург сказал, что она была очень твердая.
> А у меня теперь в голове вопрос постоянно: почему раньше эта грыжа не волновала? И раз твердая, возможно, и не она причина боли?


Нет, с детства грыжи не было. Вероятно врач  имела в виду что здорово ушибленная часть может быть моим слабым местом и её нужно как-то беречь. Не уберегла(


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Мар 2017)

Ха, рост,  столы,  наши подводники,  сейчас не знаю,  но в конце 90, все были 190,как на подбор,  это я про дверные косяки  А как они там шишки набирали, я молчу,  лодки на высоких как раз не рассчитаны,  и спины у них не болели, генетика наверное.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Мар 2017)

Nadya13 написал(а):


> Мне тоже невролог предположил, что возможно, грыжа из детства и хирург сказал, что она была очень твердая.
> А у меня теперь в голове вопрос постоянно: почему раньше эта грыжа не волновала? И раз твердая, возможно, и не она причина боли?


Грыжа могла быть давно. А почему не волновала это вопрос такой можно только догадки стоить.
Могу сказать по себе, что я с 2012г. хожу делаю МРТ почти раз в год. Последний в январе 2017 г. сделал. Все эти МРТ за все все время пишут одно и тоже как-будто от копировали и отдали. А ощущения у меня в 2012г. и в 2015г и в 2017г. Ну совсем разные. В 2012г. - я еще и тяжести таскал. А в 2015г. уже и еле ходил три месяца. В итоге я сделал вывод о том, что грыжи эти не дают все эти симптомы которые у меня. И также можно предположить, что эти грыжи уже давно и возможно появились до 2012г. Т.к. спина у меня болела уже очень давно с 2006 года точно. Я просто за ум взялся тогда когда конечно стали стали отстегиваться! Получается дело не в грыжах может быть, а в мышцах и ли фасеточной части позвонков. А значит восстановить себе позвоночник можно и нужно без операции. В моем случаи точно реально, просто надо усилия прикладывать и мозги. Сейчас как раз начал растягивать подвздошно-поясничную мышцу, то что я видео выкладывал выше и могу сказать, что ходить с каждым днем все проще стало. Спина сама держится прямо. Я даже не напрягаюсь. Я давно так не ходил прямо и главное легко! Одно дело ходить прямо и напрягаться, а другое дело когда само собой прямо идет тело.



Tigresss написал(а):


> Со штанами точно есть проблемы. Сейчас с ростом 180 сыну мерим штаны в обычных джинсовых магазинах - длина везде как раз, длиннее, чтоб подшивать, еще не видели. Напрашивается мысль, когда он станет выше, где брать на такой рост, а ему явно еще расти. Понятно, что найдем, сейчас все найти можно, было бы желание и деньги, только вот в Guess не хотелось бы ходить за джинсами, тем более подростку.


Значит оказывается я не одинок в проблемах со штанами. Да 180 см это пограничный рост. Дальше там если длиннее, то и шире будит.
А я почему-то никогда не любил ни джинсы, не брюки носить. Раньше пока учился носил. Последний раз на свадьбу кажется надевал 10 лет назад. У меня работа позволяет ходить в чем хочу. По этому я всегда спортивно одет. Особенно если на объект ехать лазить по подвалу мерить коммуникации, то вообще в спортивной лучше. А вообще сама любимая у меня одежда это майка и шорты, жаль что у нас климат редко позволяет так одеваться.
Кстати за счет спортивной одежды я иногда компенсирую недостаток длины. Я в погоду как сейчас около ноля хожу в штанах, в которых на лыжах катаюсь. Не теплые, но лыжные штаны с лямками. Их я купил 44 размер, они на рост ну максимум 180 см, думал короткие. А ничего они тянутся и там коленки специально прошиты, я их спуская по ниже, а лямки (подтяжки под свитером) не дают им сползти совсем. И они растягиваются почти на мой рост ну носки конечно видно все рано. Но нормально ходить. А джинсы я не люблю, потому, что нет резинки нужен ремень для них. Наклоняться в них плохо, спортивные вещи они более эргономичный двигаются вместе с твоим телом. А когда летом одеваю тапки с пальцами. Вообще можно двигаться идеально ничего не мешает. Если все подогнано под размер тела, одежда, обувь. То ты себя ощущаешь легко в движении. Теперь еще спину осталось вылечить и вообще движение будит идеальное. Кстати попробуйте купите тапки. Если пальцы на ногах не очень кривые, то это очень удобные кроссовки. Я в таких лазил летом на гору по курумнику ходил (огромные булыжники). Они держат дорогу просто на все 200%. Жаль у меня таких в детстве не было, а то я бы еще и прыгал бы в них. Но сейчас с этой спиной прыгать не приходится. И вообще я подозреваю, что если все проблемы от стопы, от хождения - то они именно от го, что мы носим не правильную обувь. Про каблуки я вообще молчу - они вредные - это все знают. А вообще обувь это коробки, а явно надо босиком ходить. Ну понятно босиком как ходит. А вот с такой обувью это решение проблемы. Короче я в это лето уже 2-й год их тестировать снова буду. У меня их аш три пары разные. В них единственный недостаток я нашел - это когда более 15 км идешь непрерывно, то мозоли натирают на стопе, где пальцы на ногах заканчиваются вот это место подушечки где на ногах как бы. А так все здорово.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Мар 2017)

@Александр_100,  спасибо за зарядку Овчаренко,  плечевой пояс разрушает здорово


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Мар 2017)

Да плечевой пояс я согласен разрушает здоровье!


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Мар 2017)

Не, разгрузгружает здорово  Андроид И не то напишет


----------



## натач (15 Мар 2017)

Препараты тоже влияют. Эластичность мышц они снижают. У меня такие ощущения. Спазмы на погоду бывают тоже.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Мар 2017)

@натач,  как это часто и в каком отделе? Мне иногда сильно кажется,  что нагрузки не те,  не нужные,  что ли,  что Вы делаете из ЛФК??У меня бывает состояние, что все выравнивается, само,  вернее,  когда нет спазма в пояснице с права,  нет ни хруста,  не экзопатий,  это не на долго,  потому,  что я от радости начинаю опять нагружать,  причём грудной и руки,  то бишь то, что болит и может и трогать пока не надо.


----------



## натач (15 Мар 2017)

Лфк делаю комплекс для моей проблемы разработанный. Но есть проблема с крестцово подвздошное сочленение.  Там сакраилеит  был. Энзетопатия точнее. Короче сочетание проблем не очень. Одно тяну , другое спазмируется.  Думаю про УВТ.  Но мне делали 2 года назад курс. Сначала было лучше , а потом опять. Такое ощущение, что отек .


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Мар 2017)

натач написал(а):


> Препараты тоже влияют. Эластичность мышц они снижают. У меня такие ощущения. Спазмы на погоду бывают тоже.


В этом и есть вся проблема этих болезней. После 25 лет организм работать начинает по другому и чем дальше, тем хуже. Эластичность тканей тела снижается. А неправильное питание и и др. вредности только увеличивают это снижение. Из-за это суставы, диски повреждаться начинают даже при обычных движения, а если занимаешься активно, то все рушится быстрее. Это и есть старение фактически тела.


----------



## натач (15 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @натач,  как это часто и в каком отделе? Мне иногда сильно кажется,  что нагрузки не те,  не нужные,  что ли,  что Вы делаете из ЛФК??У меня бывает состояние, что все выравнивается, само,  вернее,  когда нет спазма в пояснице с права,  нет ни хруста,  не экзопатий,  это не на долго,  потому,  что я от радости начинаю опять нагружать,  причём грудной и руки,  то бишь то, что болит и может и трогать пока не надо.


И я так же делаю. Это наша проблема.
У меня в пояснице. В шее вроде решила проблему гимнастикой.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Мар 2017)

Не снижается она,  я очень долго после 25 становилась на мост,  и была хорошая эластичность. Есть статика,  в основном несильное напряжение,оно тренирует связки,  потом расслабление,  есть растяжки, это в зависимости, как организм вырабатывает коллаген, у кого-то лучше,  у кого-то хуже, опять же, при хорошо развитых сухожилия, растяжки не вызывают обострений. силовые нагрузки,  как мне объяснили,  при занятиях ещё,  ведут к микронадрывам в мышцах,  потом они должны восстановиться и пуолечиться, вопрос за счёт чего. После силовых нагрузок мышцы стали как не мои,  жёсткие,  до этого так не было. Это для Александра.
Натч,  я не буду делать УВТ,  этот отек,  а он не как бы,  а настоящий,  убирается лимфодренажем,  я не хочу больше никаких отеков,  хватит. У меня тоже экзопатия эта, в приводящей,  потому,  что я увлеклась этим пампом их, когда делаешь много повторов,  и кровь к этому месту,  которое качаешь приливает, такое ощущение,  что мышцы "взрываются",это хорошо сначала,  но потом не очень как то. Причину я не изучала,  просто больше делать не буду. Наверное приток крови есть,  а отток не очень,  и в плече то же самое. Пока статика без патриотизма, еда на восстановление,  ну и растяжки. ЛФК я не делаю,  ни для острого ни для подострого, там отведение ноги в сторону,  при экзопатии этой не хорошо, экзопатия,  по большому счету,  проблема со связками, с сухожилиями

У меня с правой стороны,  мышцы в гепертонусе,  от поясницы до шеи,  и зачем-то они это делают,  во - первых, сколько туда нужно УВТ,  и сколько этих отеков. Если это связки,  то два месяца назад там щелкала вся спина,  теперь хоть отдельные участки,  но гипнртонус есть,  как луч,  с низу в плечо и шею. Причём визуально,  я ровная абсолютно,   может длительными стараниями исправился детский сколиоз под старость лет,  но мне от этого как то не сладко, к стати,  не стало протрузии в шее, может Мрт врёт,  может выпрямило действительно, во всяком случае вроде не в ней дело. Пояснице все осталось, по тому же Мрт.


----------



## натач (16 Мар 2017)

Правильно. Напряжение расслабление. Чуть чуть. Вообще хотьба это лучшая гимнастика.  Мне даже инструктора лфк об этом говорили. Но сейчас необходимость ее делать. Спондилоартроз без нее никак . Нейрохирург предложил только блокады под ренгеном.  И сказал хотьба и бассейн. И нельзя делать резкие движения.  Это очень важно.

УВТ очень спорно! Кто-то летает, а кому-то плохо.

А вы компрессы с димексидом делали?  Очень эффективно.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Мар 2017)

@натач, а вы попробуйте апитерапию, пчеложаление


натач написал(а):


> Вообще хотьба это лучшая гимнастика.  Мне даже инструктора лфк об этом говорили.


Да самая лучшая гимнастика это ходьба пешком! Но еще нужно увеличивать подвижность суставов. Одной ходьбы недостаточно. А именно увеличивать подвижность тазобедренных суставов. Вы никогда не задумывались как вы идете? Т.е. когда идете нужно идти мышцами ног, попы, а не мышцами спины. А люди ходят и включают мышцы спины. Вот понаблюдайте за собой. Вы идете у вас на пути небольшая горка (изменение рельефа местности) или лестница. Чтобы преодолеть препятствие вы наклоняете спину в перед и включаете при этом в работу мышцы спины. А нужно напрягать ноги и попу и держать спину прямо.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Мар 2017)

Нет,  только в самом начале, чуть чуть,  после массажа банками. Он воняет сильно,  я пробовала Версатис пластырь,  но тоже мимо,  я не туда все это леплю или мажу,  по ощущениям болит трапеция, но вроде бы это боль отражения,  от руки спереди. Мы по трапеции постучали УВТ, там все тихо. Я первый раз за три года без ЛФК,  и не уверена,  что причина спондиатроз,  и даже не скажу, что болит,  спина то не сильно,  сильнее наверное нога от ягодицы и колено,  но я когда еду в метро все это напрягаю расслабляю,  такое мини ЛФК 
Натч,  этот тенденит?У меня в приводящей шарик,  я его промучала как то, катала жала тянула,  вроде его нет,  но мышца все равно напряжена,  Вам куда стучали,  когда сухожилия там лечили, в поясницу? 
Я ещё пробовала массаж в гидрокостюмом, такой  одевается на руку и ногу и жмется,  после спазм сразу и в руке, и в ноге,  и в горле,  так как рука куда-то туда едет,  через четыре дня проходит. Пробовала ленивые тренажёры,  которые как бы за тебя работают,  ты сопротивляешься,  принцип как в эксцентрике вобщем-то,  но я тогда про такой метод ещё не знала,  все их попробовала,  получила спазм на все тельце, но тоже,  через пару дней лучшие. Я уже не знаю,  чего не было в моем арсенале  Тренажёры с сопротивлением нужно по моему ещё раз попробовать,  только уже с пониманием,  чего я хочу,  а не все. По большому счету хочу,  чтобы квадратные мышцы ног были одинаковы,  ну соответственно и ягодичные,  мне кажется,  что тогда не будет болеть постоянно. Но то, кто делал УВТ, говорит виновата стопа,  и пока там все не расслабиться, квадратную не отпустит. Я ещё хотела спросить про УВТ между лопаток, туда то стучать можно? И кто делал такое, по большому счету там лёгкие рядом.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Мар 2017)

@Kaprikon, правильно. Виновата стопа. Я каждый день мячиком раскатываю стопу! А УВТ нельзя в стопу постукать?


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Мар 2017)

Про ходьбу сказал сократить до 5км,  так как с кривой стопой я как раз себе все рушу. Ещё остался бассейн,  я пробовала,  но без сознания в голове, что со спиной проблемы,  км проплыла правильным кролем по привычке,  так семь дней,  получилась вся кривая,  сказали темп сбавить ,  вот думаю как потеплеет, но стыдно как то как инвалид плавать, если по другому могу, могла скорее уже.

Александр,  я её катала,  не хочет,  хотя год назад этого как то добилась,  и стало все лучше,  вернее хорошо,  на месяц Я не ходила,  а летала, на каблуках  маленьких,  ну там по сравнению с привычными 8-10.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Александр,  я её катала,  не хочет,  хотя год назад этого как то добилась,  и стало все лучше,  вернее хорошо...


Ну вот значит помогло. А вот каблуки даже маленькие - это как раз вредно. Т.к. там сразу идет укорочение  мышцы на ногах. Лучше босиком или в тапочках. Но не в сланцах! Сланцы тоже вредная штука. Нужно чтобы обувь была по ноге. Я почему и тестирую тапки с пальцами все для работы тех же стоп.

Зачем вам бассейн? Не нужен он вам! Он только все портит в данном случаи. По себе уже понял, бассейн он хорошо, но там плавать надо по особенном, на спине с расслаблением, чтобы никого на дорожке не было. А такого не бывает. А кролем это вы себе только навредили и все. Я в бассейн больше не хожу. А да и вода должна быть теплая, а там холодная вода рассчитана на плавание в спортивном темпе, чтобы не перегреться. А нам нужно теплу, для расслабления и улучшения механики. Ты не должен ощущать холод.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Мар 2017)

Тут можно повыбирать,  с тёплой. 
С каблуками засада,  как только я их одеваю, половина проблем уходит,  факт,  но почему, я не понимаю. И в детстве так было,  лечили лечили сколиоз,  каблуки плюс море, я и забыла,  что он был. 
Я сильно мучалась,  когда пыталась ходить на ровной подошве,  у меня там такие мозоли были,  я и не знала,  что так возможно,  каблук идёт см 5, и не толстый,  если толстый,  то же что то не так. Я делала снимки,  плоскостопие продольное, не критичное правда,  по ощущениям у меня как то сильно увеличился подъем сверху,  не отек,  а именно кости. Бассейн, это то,  что я намерена делать с мышцами,  после всех трехгодичному ЛФК,  без нагрузки они ослабнут,  к тому же я и так все убила сирдалудом,  плавать буду медленно, просто холодно ещё после него возвращаться, а за рулём я не могу пока из за руки. Ударю наверное завтра опять по этому плечу,  надоело уже,  но я ещё балуюсь,  мне на студии показали,  массаж большой кистью,  ну как помазок,  но побольше,  я обычно с шеей это делаю с утра,  смысл действия наладить лимфоток,  когда это делаю, трапеции хрустят,  там видно иногда,  когда они ведущих кистью мажут перед эфиром, лицо а основном,  это не косметическая процедура,  они убирают приток лишней крови лимфы к лицу.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Тут можно повыбирать,  с тёплой.
> С каблуками засада...


Да каблуки помогают. У меня есть знакомая, та тоже спину каблуками лечит. Только это утопия. Т.к. каблук каждый раз все выше надо, а иначе перестает работать. В том то и дело что надо не сжимать а растягивать. Да это больно, но это надо. А иначе когда с каблука встаешь прямой стопой, то все начинаются проблемы.


----------



## натач (16 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Нет,  только в самом начале, чуть чуть,  после массажа банками. Он воняет сильно,  я пробовала Версатис пластырь,  но тоже мимо,  я не туда все это леплю или мажу,  по ощущениям болит трапеция, но вроде бы это боль отражения,  от руки спереди. Мы по трапеции постучали УВТ, там все тихо


Мне стучали больше крестцово подвздошное сочленение и ягодицы. Тренажеры с обратной связью немецкие очень хорошие. И криотерапия делали.
Вот как раз по описанию спондилоартроз. У него такие симптомы. А вокруг уже энтозепатия.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Мар 2017)

Непонятно только, почему эта энтозепатия не у всех, а спондиатроз сплошь и рядом. Русские тренажеры точно не идут, особенно когда эта вздорная вещь -"энтозепатия". Если делали криотерапию,  то вроде как миофасцит. Если подошли немецкие тренажеры, я знаю  один вариант, от которого ну очень зря отказалась, это полезный. Знаю вредный - хапануть в обед сорок грамм итальянской граппы. Но каждый день такое делать не будешь, ну очень уж хорошо дает она просидеть весь день.


----------



## натач (16 Мар 2017)

@Kaprikon, да , врачи пытаются сделать все что могут. Кстати алкоголь очень расслабляет. И это указывает на спондилоартроз))). И миофасциальный синдром не у всех. Но у нас есть. И как-то надо с ним жить.


----------



## натач (16 Мар 2017)

@Kaprikon алкоголь расслабляет очень хорошо)))). Криотерапию делали перед УВТ.  Как местное обезболивающие.  Вроде так положено.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Мар 2017)

натач написал(а):


> Кстати алкоголь очень расслабляет.


А еще хорошо расслабляет хороший секс! Это лучше чем алкоголь на мой взгляд!


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Мар 2017)

Ась Обезболивающие?:-( Это в смысле гель?Но он точно не обезболивающие :-( 
Секаса у нас на работе нет, к сожалению, :'( только бумажки,  клиенты,  не те:-SS,  те что аудит заказывают,  в основном только мозговой секас


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ась Обезболивающие?:-( Это в смысле гель?Но он точно не обезболивающие :-(
> Секаса у нас на работе нет, к сожалению, :'( только бумажки,  клиенты,  не те:-SS,  те что аудит заказывают,  в основном только мозговой секас


Так мозговой и помогает лучше всего!


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Мар 2017)

Не, только с сорока граммами граппы У меня когда мозговой,  я забываю,  как правильно сидеть,  что на меня дует,  что там зажимает,я там вся, в этом секосе, только потом, когда  идти толком не могу,  если по полной программе А так у меня пока, предварительный ласки,  берегусь


----------



## Тигги (16 Мар 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А еще хорошо расслабляет хороший секс! Это лучше чем алкоголь на мой взгляд!


   В Камасутре много интересных поз, жаль у нас с женою остеохондроз...


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Мар 2017)

@Тигги,  а Вы того,  йогой чуть,  потом и Камасутра пойдёт,  с мазохистским уклоном правда,:-;-) Болит,  но как здорово работает


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Мар 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> В Камасутре много интересных поз, жаль у нас с женою остеохондроз...


Мы по этому йогу и практикуем!  Чтобы удобнее было заниматься этим. И уже есть результаты! 

А результаты знаете какие? Третий ребенок через полгода родится!


----------



## Kuchirinka (17 Мар 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А результаты знаете какие? Третий ребенок через полгода родится!


Йоги не предохраняются?


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Мар 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Йоги не предохраняются?


Йоги просто детей любят! Не все наверное. Но я люблю!


----------



## Kuchirinka (17 Мар 2017)

Из бородатого анекдота.

- Поручик, вы любите детей?
- Детей - нет, но сам процесс...


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Мар 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Из бородатого анекдота.
> 
> - Поручик, вы любите детей?
> - Детей - нет, но сам процесс...


Кстати йога помогает играть с детьми. Лучше начинаешь гнуться и можешь дольше на полу сидеть в неудобной позе.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Мар 2017)

Не, йога хорошая штука, смотря что и как делать,  я ещё танец живота пробовала,  для Александра не актуально,  но для женщин -здорово расправляет грудной,  но то ли у меня нет того главного, чем его танцевать, то биш живота,  не держит у меня все это дело поясница, вернее что то от неё сбоку.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Мар 2017)

Вот так надо научиться.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Мар 2017)

Вопрос, тем кто может ответить,  по лекарственному лечению спондиатроза,  целебркс,  вроде помог,  чуть, кто и сколько его применял? Что ещё можно добавить или заменить на что,  по сильнее? Поездка такая не слабая предстоит,  нужно быть хотя-бы полуогуцом на протяжении шести дней,  ну и обратно перелёт . Спасибо.  Аркосия не берет.

Если есть какая-то быстрая схема на  поддержания на шесть  дней, напишите в личку,  поездка в Норильск,  потом пусть хоть взорвался эта спина.


----------



## Тигги (18 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вопрос, тем кто может ответить, по лекарственному лечению спондиатроза, целебркс, вроде помог, чуть, кто и сколько его применял?


 Пила целебрекс по 200mg два раза в день, неделю.  Побочек не заметила.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Мар 2017)

А эффект? Милорелаксанты нужен?Тигги, спасиб .


----------



## натач (18 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если есть какая-то быстрая схема на  поддержания на шесть  дней, напишите в личку,  поездка в Норильск,  потом пусть хоть взорвался эта спина.


Свечи вольтарен 100. Миорелаксанты не надо, может быть хуже.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Мар 2017)

@натач, вел. принято.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Мар 2017)

@Kuchirinka, я помню когда ехать куда-то то вот этими штуками - пластырями Нанопласт - спину оклеивал.
Снижало болевые ощущения где спазмы есть. Хорошо помогает.
И побочных эффектов никаких. Еще у меня есть такие пояса  Феникс (Fohow) с турмалином. Тоже помогает немного. Я вообще стараюсь без таблеток жить. Желудок и так не очень, портить его не хочется. Я только за те препараты, которые можно использовать поверхностно, либо надо уколы вкалывать я считаю.

Свечи наверное тоже подойдут.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Мар 2017)

@Александр_100,  спасибо,  Ноопласт по моему фигня,  я пробовала Версатис. От таблеток мне пока никуда не деться, хотя-бы неделю.


----------



## Тигги (18 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А эффект? Милорелаксанты нужен?Тигги, спасиб .


Вроде полегче шее, в грудном не заметила, но у меня хроника, трудно поддается.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Александр_100,  спасибо,  Ноопласт по моему фигня,  я пробовала Версатис. От таблеток мне пока никуда не деться, хотя-бы неделю.


Да, тут кому, что помогает.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Мар 2017)

@Тигги,  поддается,  по тихоньку,  хроника, потому, что где-то есть основная причина. 
@Александр_100, я так подумала про Ваше замечание, про каблуки,  а ведь мне на них на много легче,  причём с детства,  так что тогда нифига меня не вылечили,  я просто ими скомпенсировано лордоз,  а теперь зажатые попомышцы,  на этот отдел нужно работать как раз,  я дура там ещё все прокачала,  ну и стала деревянной,  теперь не знаю,  не делаю зарядку пока неделю и в поездке ещё одна,  может ослабнет там чего нибудь,  но все равно делать надо потом,  есть вариант поплавать имёно этим местом  А в руки доску,  приеду,  проверю.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Мар 2017)

Да все правильно. Вы скомпенсировали недостаток высотой каблука.
Попробую объяснить как у меня это происходит. Почему я так зациклен на растяжке ног и повороте тазобедренных суставов?! Потому, что я реально открыл (мне так кажется по ощущениям) как не болело чтобы. Я тут как-то писал про зоны перегрузки мышц. В общем чем больше я разрабатываю и растягиваю ноги, тем меньше у меня со спиной проблем становится. Во первых я могу с прямой спиной наклоняться - это я уже себе последний месяц вообще зафиксировал почти на мертво. Точнее приучил тело. Раньше сильно контролировал и иногда забудешь и прогибаешься в пояснице. Сейчас уже с этим лучше стало. Тело начало потихоньку делать это на автомате - это как раз то что надо.
Но еще именно ноги компенсируют мышцы спины - это факт. Я тут как-то после 3-х часов разогрева и зарядки умудрился уложить полностью бабочку с прямой спиной. Правда с диким напрягом, держась за лесенку. Но эффект бы просто неожиданный для меня. Что-то изменилось и спина стала двигаться иначе. Такая легкость и позвоночник стоит сам собой прямо. К сожалению этого не на долго хватает, мышцы сокращаются постепенно и эффект пропадает. Еще эта поза дракона очень хорошая. И все это прямо приводит буквально к выздоровлению позвоночника по ощущениям. Вот если бы эту растяжку можно было сохранить. Но до этого еще тренироваться надо много и много, пока дойдешь до этого типа так без разогрева разложил все.
Но у этой медали есть другая сторона. Ноги, коленки болят от всех этих манипуляций потом не слабо. И переборщить с этим не стоит. Фактически если говорить по простому я научился боль в спине переводить на боль в ногах! Понятно, что боль в ногах не от спины (ущемление корешком и онемение), а боль в мышцах за счет растяжки. По этому я уверен, что у каждого можно найти какие либо рычаги воздействия на мышцы. Просто нужно искать. И тут все индивидуально! У всех разная растяжка, разные проблемы с разными мышцами и общей для всех формулы не существует, надо искать!
Самое интересно, что после растяжки ног, они в течении первых 12 часов примерно бегать просто сами просятся. А после 24-48 бегать сосем нехотя, т.к. болят.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Мар 2017)

24-48, так должно быть, после любой нагрузки,  так как мышцы должны восстановиться и адаптироваться,  после тренажёров также,  и после СБР,  и даже УВТ. Колени должны болеть из за стопы. 
Добавте туда не мяч,  а какие нибудь действа. 
У меня пока болит все, поэтому я ничего не делаю,  но по телосложение 25 девочки на работе говорят что десять раз вёл,  но где-то есть косячек,  я его пока не могу найти. Ну и каблуки,  я всю жизнь не могу присесть с ровной стопой,  там все затянуто,  причём немогла это сделать никогда,  вот теперь думаю трогать или нет. Без каблуков я реально мучаюсь,  особенно с правой ногой.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Мар 2017)

@Kaprikon, все правильна мышца укорочена и-за каблуков. Я на каблуках не ходил, но у меня тоже укорочена примерно там же. Я присесть тоже с ровной спиной не могу. Мне по инерции хочется на корточках на цыпочках сидеть, чтобы поясница была прямая, т.е. стопа не распрямляется, это то же каблук по сути.
А мне кажется не нужно бросать, нужно постараться разогнуть потихоньку!
А у вас шпоры нет в пятке? У меня на работе у одно девушке, как раз вашего возраста, она тоже на каблуках всю жизнь. Сейчас со шпорой мучается. Причем без каблуков ходить не может. С каблуками шпора меньше беспокоит.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Мар 2017)

Нет, шпоры нет. 
У меня с внешней стороны стопа чуть проведена,  как бы остаток спазма из за поясницы наверное,  вообще,  у врачей моих нет вопросов к моим суставам,  у меня есть к правому коленному,  там где был перелом,  он не стабильный. 
Я не хочу бросать,  я много наделала не правильно,  прокачала себе эксензией длинные и квадратные спины,  и трапеции тяжами блока, и все, что к ним крепиться,  а нужно было заниматься на ноги,  попу и грудной спереди. Последнее не идёт не в какую,  но я думаю вопросы к грудному будут после ягодиц и ног. Приседать я могу с ровной спиной, но на носках,  вот это как то надо убрать.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Мар 2017)

Мы прямо с вами одинаково мыслим.
Я тоже начинал с _эксензией длинные и квадратные спины,  и трапеции тяжами блока_ но не успев начать бросил, т.к. почему-то понял, что это неправильный путь.
А правильный путь это ноги попа и грудной - это верно! Я тоже на носках приседаю с ровной спиной. И убрать это я так понял не просто.
Я вам сбрасывал это уже






Я начал пробовать. Это трудно очень! Мне кажется на это нужно много, много времени. Там есть такие мышцы или связки,которые ну просто вообще не тянутся и болят дико. Их быстро не разработаешь. Черными кругами обвел на картинке примерно места.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Мар 2017)

Подвздошная,  у меня с одной,  стороны.Это то, что кругами,  значит тоже должен быть лордоз,  там по ходу дела,  как то так, подвздошная берет на себя нагрузоку вместо слабых или спазмированные квадратных,  при зажатой подвздошной шея вперёд,  поэтому ещё проблемы и там,  причём пресс и что с ней связано, качать сильно нельзя поэтому,  я к стати качала, скрутило вперёд больше ещё. 
К стати,  после УВТ интересный эффект,  чуть ушл тригер в ¿ну вообщем в углу лопатки , но не до конца,  мвшца мягче или отечнее, пока ещё не разобралась,  сча на массаж пойду. Если бы не улететь сегодня,  я бы ещё там УВТ прошлась.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Мар 2017)

С подвздошной мышцей проблемы это однозначно, я уже понял.
А вы же УВТ сказали плохо фигня? Или все таки не фигня?


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Мар 2017)

У меня отекло плечо и до сих порт так, но мышцы работают мягче,  почти в первый же день,  я делала упражнения на грудной потом,  шло хорошо,  а ночью не знала,  что сгрызть из таблов.  Грызнула не то, так как милорелаксанты точно не надо. УВТ надо тоже или по всей спине,  или с пониманием куда,  а то я так на обум колола декаместазон,  толку ноль,  только побочки. 
Насчёт болят колени,  мышцы бедер задние,  короче бицепс бедра,  он укорочен, но туда не дракона надо,  а как раз всякие приветствия солнцу. 
Я сейчас договорюсь,  мне уже самой хочется что то поделать до аэропорта не доеду,   если начну


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Мар 2017)

Да! Да! Позу собака мордой в низ надо! на бицепс на ногах, хорошо тянет. Кстати он у меня и болит. Я так и понял, что он укорочен.

Я так и понял, что УВТ надо на все тело. А там у вас что просто пришли и даже специалиста не было. Типа сами показали места куда стрелять они стрельнули? Это же без толку на абум долбить УВТ. Мне кажется тут специалист нужен ну прямо не слабый.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Мар 2017)

Позу нормальную,  мордой и руками вверх надо  А ногу назад

Я стреляла в переднюю дельту,  не на обум,  как раз правильно,  но мало. Но я же старательно до этого лечилась у меня этих мест,  куда надо стрельнуть полспины.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Позу нормальную,  мордой и руками вверх надо  А ногу назад


Это как? Картинка есть? Не понимаю как руками в верх?


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я стреляла в переднюю дельту,  не на обум,  как раз правильно,  но мало. Но я же старательно до этого лечилась у меня этих мест,  куда надо стрельнуть полспины.


Ну да, в этом и проблема, что надо все тело на УВТ. Просто я уже это понимаю, тел это такая штука "вредная". Ты вроде расслабишь где-то что-то, а оно раз в другом месте сильнее зажмет! Как бы хотелось лечь под какой-либо аппарат и чтобы тебе все что у тебя за столько лет было накоплено в мышцах обнулил, т.е. привели все 100% мышцы в теле в нужные размеры, нужный тонус и т.п. Ты встал после этого и еще 30 лет прожил не парясь о каких-либо болячках. А так это то там, то сям стрельнули, расслабили, таблетку выпили, гимнастику сделали. В итоге вроде то лучше, то хуже.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Мар 2017)

Последняя часть приветствия солнцу,  я с мобильного,  не скопирую сейчас.
Мышцы если все расслабить там ещё и кости есть,  они тоже как то там себе за это время сформировались, сколиоз не только из-за мышц,  хотя одна из причин в них. Процедура расслабления всех мышц наркоз называется,  надо у тех,  кто сделал операцию спросить,  как после этого.Мне,  когда ногу оперировали,  пол спины снизу отключили,  так после операции я пару часов,  или дней,  уже не помню,  сносно бегала. Правда потом три месяца восстанавливалась,  не от бега, от оперции,  хотя она была через маленькие дырочки. Я поэтому буду до последнего биться,  только не резать ничего в позвоночнике,  потому что знаю, что такое восстановление,  но там нога была.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Мар 2017)

Согласен. Операция это плохой вариант всяко! Лучше без неё.
Вот картинка какой номер?
11 номер прогиб назад? А причем тут бицепс на ноге?


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Мар 2017)

Номер 4 и 9


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Номер 4 и 9


Это я делаю.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

Прочитала аннотацию к импортному милорелаксанту,  смутил один момент,  производитель предупреждает,  что если у вас появились боли в руках,  боль в грудном отделе,онемение,  и прочие симптомы,  приём препарата нужно отменить,  как я поняла,  милорелаксанты это может вызывать слабость мышц грудного отдела,  со всеми вытекающими. У нас в аннотации к милорелксантам такого не пишут. Интересно наши такие безвредные,  или мне попалась импортная аннотация, очень вредная?


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Мар 2017)

Я бы такую штуку не стал пить. Расслабить через чур.


----------



## натач (25 Мар 2017)

Миорелаксанты расслабляют всю мускулатуру.  И боль может усилиться.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

Я пила,  долго довольно,  если как положено,  по12мг,  то дня через четыре,  спазм убирает,  я про сердалуд,  но потом он опять. Мне просто коллега на работе предложил буржуйский,  а я читнуоа анатацию,   пить не стала,  но задумалась,  над тем,  что делала.


----------



## натач (25 Мар 2017)

Лучше сосудистые препараты. Трентал например. Мне лично помогает кавинтон. Капельницы. Противопоказаний практически нет. Расслабляет и кровь гоняет. Боль очень сильно уменьшается.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

@натач,  трентал например гоняет,  а там где зажато не разгоняет,  у получается тоже не особо айс. Жалко не буржуйской аннотации к тренталу. Но гоняет факт,  я после него мерзнуть перестала некоторое время,  раньше я вообще холода не чувствовала, как Карбышев. А спину подзажало,  все кондеи мои, да и не только кондеи.

@натач,  Вы послушный пациент, и наверное пробовали серотониновые ингибиторы, при хронической боли, если не секрет, какие?А то как не почитать сообщения,  бывшие "Ёжик в тумане"  опять в нормальных людей превращаются после их поедания,  причём быстро,  я пью Симбалту,  но чёт нормально не становлюсь,  вернее боль не проходит,  если есть информация на эту тему,  можно в личку написать,  может есть смысл сменить ингибитор?


----------



## натач (25 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А спину подзажало,  все кондеи мои, да и не только кондеи.


Что-то мы не то делаем.... или уже старость))))


Kaprikon написал(а):


> @натач,  Вы послушный пациент, и наверное пробовали серотониновые ингибиторы, при хронической боли, если не секрет, какие?


Мне только лирика подходит. Симбалта и т.п. не работает. Механический характер боли

Кстати лирика очень расслабляет.  Миорелаксанты не нужны. У меня такие ощущения.  Когда обострение свечи вольтарен 100 , лирика + кавинтон 10 капельницы. У лирики дозы можно увеличивать сильно. Сейчас еще гептрал есть , типа лирики. Можно его попробовать.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

Герпал тоже только по номерным рецептам?


----------



## натач (25 Мар 2017)

Из физио только лазер помогал.

Нет , он по простым.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

Лирика,  сильная вещьЯ уже скоро на заметку к участковому попаду, мне тоже,  только лазер помогал, процедура СМТ,  привела к увеличению правого крыла, к значительному, спасиб натч.


----------



## натач (25 Мар 2017)

Антидепресанты помогают в случае хронической боли. У нас с вами другая боль!!!! Она как-бы травмаческого и воспалительного характера. Поэтому они ее не снимают. У меня тревожность от серотониновых. Поэтому нпвс нам в помощь.

Можно конечно Симбалту на цепролекс попробовать поменять. Обычно врачи это предлагают.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

@натач,  а, ясно, я думала все же про фибромиалгию,  так что Симбалта только для поднятия жизненного тонуса,  не буду тогда менять,  а буду слазить с неё, стоит как приём хорошего невролога.


----------



## натач (25 Мар 2017)

Фибромиалгию антидепресанты сразу облегчают. Остеохондроз другая песня. Препараты подбирать надо. Врач хороший нужен. Антидепресанты сейчас модно у врачей. Вопрос подходит или нет.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2017)

Под клички "герпал" я в интернете только лошадь нахожу :-( 
СПб страшный город  тут трудно добыть Лирику,  попала к неврологу, за деньги,  он выписал рецепт на старом бланке,  вернее бланк был красивый,  но без какого-то постановления,  пришлось обойти десять аптек в поисках невнимательного фармацевта,  в девяти на меня смотрели с грусть,  как на хорошую наркоманку,  в 10, фуф, была получена лирика. Чтобы не повторять столь сложный способ добычи,  я чуть хитрю теперь, при её покупке,  а имено покупаю сразу уже нормальный рецепт. Но я не часто её пью,  два раза, в дозе по 75. У меня ещё есть Конвалис,  но вроде бы я от него падаю,  не совсем низко,  но он сильно расслабляет. И смущает меня эта аталгия,  милгия,  литаригия,  и случаи внезапной смерти,  не связанные с приёмов препарата. 
Ну ещё ко всему прочему,  мне не ставят в диагнозе этот самый остерохондроз,  пишут, незначительные проявления. 
Только плечо одно выше другого значительно,  и попа повернута не туда,  может этого не видно не вооруженым глазом конечно .


----------



## натач (25 Мар 2017)

@Kaprikon, у меня тоже перекос  и плечи по высоте разные. И остеохондроз средний. Это у многих. Но у нас болит! Я сейчас на даче. В понедельник точно посмотрю рецепт.

Посмотрела  в интернете гептрал.  Все про него есть.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Мар 2017)

Чет у меня после поездки симптомы замечательные, как будто руки разбалансированы, как колеса на машине)) Я ими все делаю конечно, но все не так, и что делаем?


----------



## натач (29 Мар 2017)

А погода не могла повлиять? Мне вот , что кажется, все эти нпвс влияют на состояние суставов. И потом вот такие симптомы. Я на погоду реагирую жесть. А  у вас на Мрт отеки есть в описании?  У меня постоянный отек в проблемно месте. Чуть меньше стал за год, но всеравно есть. Доктор Ступин написал , что это лечится уменьшением движения. Мой врач ( сплошные регалии) , настаивает на постоянном приеме лирики. И плавании. И не делать через боль. А я тут резво гимнастику делала и обострение словила, но и погода тоже. Вот и как жить? Тоже не знаю.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Мар 2017)

Я поддерживаю Лирику, она хорошая, отек у меня прошел, но то место, где был более года работает никак. Суставы не показывают отклонений. Мне тоже сказали прекратить активность, так как вся биомеханика поведена. Я прекратила все гимнастики, занимаюсь по другому. На погоду я не реагирую, если командировка на север, то там смена часовых и всех поясов, тогда да.
Плавать нужно тоже калечно, то есть еле еле, я так не умею, по этому не плаваю. Мне еще помогает сауна, не горячая, а типа мокрого пара, если через день, может отпустить на пару недель.


----------



## натач (29 Мар 2017)

Хорошо , что отек прошел!!!! Это полдела. Дальше все лучше будет.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Мар 2017)

Нет, не могу восстановиться, отек прошел еще год, полтора назад, и до этого был столько же.


----------



## Elka66 (29 Мар 2017)

Мамочки,как вы пили эту лирику,я начала приём в нейрохирургическом отделении,утро и вечер по капсуле,на следующее утро на обходе я уже еле языком шевелила и в голове мысли путались, и сейчас невролог рецепт опять дала,держу в кошельке,мало ли что.Сирдалуд нравится,на ночь пью  с перерывами и вроде меньше крючит


----------



## натач (29 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Нет, не могу восстановиться, отек прошел еще год, полтора назад, и до этого был столько же.


А врачи , что говорят?

Ситуация у всех разная и препараты действуют по-разному.  Нам лирика подходит.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Мар 2017)

Это по не показаниям, когда в точку , счастливее меня от нее человека не было, во- первых то дело, что было отек, от нее прошло, не сразу, конечно, сначала я ходила и пугалась, как у меня все не так работало, некоторые мышцы могли жить своей жизнью, но я ее не в больнице пила, а по ходу пьесы, потом все захрустело, это то, что тут называют экзопатий, потом отпустило. Врачи во Вредена говорят а мы не знаем, но он институт травматологии и ортопед, не посредственно перед этим у меня травм не было, но и кости все на месте.


----------



## Elka66 (29 Мар 2017)

Странно,от от отека мне детралекс назначали,а лирику и тебантин от нейропатических болей,тебантин полгода пила,как болело так и болело на нем,хоть побочек жутких не было,а лирика не подошла.


----------



## натач (29 Мар 2017)

@Elka66, какой отек был?

У вас был послеоперационный.  Мы про другой.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Мар 2017)

У них состав похожий, тебатин, конвалис, но там есть один нюанс, конвалис плохо для суставов, в Лирике это не написано, отек не послеоперационный.

Если помогает Лирика,  то можно поискать тунельку,  тунельный синдром

@натач, а Вы из какого города?


----------



## натач (29 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @натач, а Вы из какого города?


Из Москвы.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Мар 2017)

А что пробовали,  из лечения?


----------



## натач (29 Мар 2017)

Все!!!!


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Мар 2017)

Просто,  если мне поможет,  я напишу в личку,  куда сходить в Москве с этим,  год назад помогать начало,  сейчас пока все плохо. Но в любом случае,  ЛФК минимальное,  чтобы не было спазма нужно делать,  и плавать так же, как не знаю,  но во всяком случае в тёплой воде,  а лучше в ванной, по моему.


----------



## натач (29 Мар 2017)

Да , я думаю у меня проблема с отеком по типу модик. С этой проблемой весь мир мучается. Осталось только блокады при цельно  под контролем ренгена сделать.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Мар 2017)

Тут, в СПб,  не очень ровные люди,  но в основном,  те, кому ближе к 70, я визуально ровная,  если не присматриваться, и мне ставят остерохондроз,  при минимальных проявлений со стороны костей, но мне тоже не помогает ничего,  и суставы плечевые и нужные целые,  а болит все так,  что застрелюсь.

Отек модик на Мрт виден.


----------



## натач (29 Мар 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Типа модик


Вот он у меня и дает эту боль. Мне невролог про это постоянно говорила. Короче, даже Брег про это пишет. Хрящ межу диском надо массировать . Танец живота !!!!


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Мар 2017)

Я пробовала,  не то,  или у меня так зажато, хрящь зачем массировать?


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Мар 2017)

@натач, по большому счету,  если вспомнить все проделанные эксперименты, может быть плавание,  очень постепенное, с работой ногами и попой,  может помочь. Я когда плавала,  гребла всем,  как положено,  ну и как результат,  кривые плечи ещё больше закривило,  если плавать как то, не делая на них нагрузок, то скорее всего,  это хорошо.Танец живота,  если отек этот в пояснице,  а у меня он под нижними ребрами,  с одной стороны,  то для этого места не очень хорошо,  но для грудного одела -он выпрямляется,  но у меня это выпрямления не держаться. Ну и болит потом поясница, не долго правда,  таинственные мои четыре дня,  потом отпускает. Месяца полтора я этим занималась,  напевая себе песенку из индийского фильма про Джими,  потом бросила.


----------



## натач (30 Мар 2017)

"Массировать"- это образно говоря. Тоже про плавание думаю. А зажимает из-за резких движений и на погоду. В наших проблемах главное режим соблюдать и не перегружаться.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Мар 2017)

@натач,  загвоздка в том,  что от всяких резких и нерезких отпускает,  если я поделаю разминку,  с часик, плюс растяжки,  меня отпустит,  Но до утра следующего дня. Так было с тренажёрами,  йогой,  ЛФК,  танцами,  и прогесса в этом деле за три года я не увидела,  воз там,  как там. Я безумничила конечно,  если с утра все плохо,  я там как то сползала,  и дальше занималась,  но это не верно, по моему. С бассейном было следующее,  между лопаток и все, что в шее становилось колом,  плюс небольшая паника,  причём,  я не задирала голову,  плыла обычным кролем,  потом пробовала на спине,  на спине я не мастер,  но вроде то место, под ребрами активно хрустело и там что то двигались,  поэтому я думаю,  что так полезнее К тому же мои эксперименты никогда не заканчивается один раз попробовать,  плавала я десять дней к ряду,  был бассейн в гостинице,  вода вроде+ 27, спазмы как при -27.Попробовать я хочу,  потому что раньше,  именно таким макаром я спину более менее впорядке держала,  не считая йоги, но она тоже не каждый день, правда плавала не чаще двух раз в месяц,  там где хлорка,  где иной состав,  все мои дорогущие окрашивания волос слетали к черту,  хотя вроде в шапочке плавала.По моему, для этого дела лучше то бассейн,  который в сауне,  если он не совсем маленький. 
Что я никак не могу заставить себя делать,  это цигун,  я от него засыпаю,  может не понимаю целительной силы,  но хоть убейте,  но могу заставить себя что то делать из этой серии более 5минут,  ну,  короче,  я им разминаюсь просто,  терплю как неизбежное зло,  так как вроде там статика,  и должно это дело подходить как суставная разминка.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Апр 2017)

Вот прямо перед глазами сидит неровный человек,  склонил голову к ноутбуку,одно плечо выше другого,  он им вертит,  наверное зажимает,  прямо моё зеркальное изображение, буду смотреть, как не нужно сидеть.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Апр 2017)

Ну чем не ЛФК для подострого периода, даже метроном есть
http://rideo.tv/video/22738/


----------



## Колокол (29 Апр 2017)

@Kaprikon, упражнения вроде как стандартные, но исполнение сверх замудрённое.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Апр 2017)

Почему,  Вам так показалось?Это Сидельский,  все ровно,  на дыхание метроном.
Я с ним занимаюсь лет 10, многое делать могу,  выкркутасы у него есть,  но это обычная хата. 
От грыжи меня это не спасло,  но я думаю не из за этого она случилась.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Май 2017)

Странно ведёт себя эта спина,  я почему видио разместила,  именно это,  как только я приступают именно к этому комплексу,  с ногами и прогибом в грудном, плюс ещё почему-то подъем головы лёжа, как у Доктора Ступина или у того же Сидерского, жди беды,  что там за кнопка у меня не знаю,  в грудном,  по большому счету там дуга сколиоза,  может их ассиметрично поделать?


----------



## Ольга_38 (3 Май 2017)

Александр, как Вы вылечили боли в коленках. У меня тоже перекос таза, сильно болят.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Май 2017)

Ольга_38 написал(а):


> Александр, как Вы вылечили боли в коленках. У меня тоже еперекос таза, сильно болят.


С переменным успехом. Не могу сказать что я их вылечил. Но я знаю как делать. так чтобы коленки не люфтили. У меня правая щелкает когда приседаешь. Сейчас уже не постоянно щелкает. Я когда растяжками себе таз выравниваю немного, то коленка перестает люфтить и болеть. Но он постоянно опять перекашивает и я с нова правлю. В целом за год мне лучше стало, я научился исправлять и растянул себе кое какие позы, а именно ноги растянул, стали лучше работать тазобедренные суставы. С коленок я снял немного нагрузку, за счет растяжения ног.


----------



## Ольга_38 (3 Май 2017)

Спасибо за ответ)


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Май 2017)

По моему боли в колене при перекосе лечатся стелькой, ну в крайнем случае мячиком. Я тяну стопу и поднимаюсь на носках пятках в надежде убрать  до конца стяжку с боку стопы раз по триста, и укрепить эти голени и стопу, в голени  массаж жесткий, то то зажато практически рву от кости. 
Вопрос про трапеции, если включаются мышцы поясницы, появляются почему- то эти каменные трапеции, они меня просто выводят из себя.
Заниматься на них не возможно, еще больше спазм, кто то делает, при тих камнях там, делать.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,  чтобы не писать в чужую тему просмотрите это фото, я так сижу,  всегда,  лет тридцать,  остерохондроз ли проблема при моих болях в спине и помогут ли мне Симбалты, рукой я работаю мышкой в такой позе,  руку держу всегда прямо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Май 2017)

@Kaprikon, вопрос не ясен.
Сидите неправильно. Но может и не болеть при этом. Остеохондроз есть у всех. Какая форма основная, надо разбираться. Она ли причина боли, надо понять.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, я четыре года билась,  минимальные проявления остерохондроза в грудном отделе,  грыжа до тех мм в шее,  была там ещё протрузия,  но после резкой правки и та куда-то делась 
Просто многие спрашивают,  почему такой хруст в грудном, с права обычно,  и болит шея с лева обычно,  но возможно варианты. 
Если сидеть с опорой на левую руку,  чуть наклонившись,  в моем случае вправо,  и держать мышку на вытянутой руке,  то все эти симптомы будут. 
А если так делать долго,  то потом ещё выпрямить попробуй. 
И ЛФК тут трудно подобрать,  единственное может быть хорошо,  что если бы совсем ничего не делала,  было бы хуже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Май 2017)

Все равно, ничего не понял.
Нет боли и хорошо.
Хрустит и пусть.
Если сидите, есть симптомы, так?
Так не надо так сидеть.
Или сидите так, а потом лфк много.
Не можете подобрать какое лфк? Лечебное, восстановительное, тренировочное?


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Май 2017)

Все, и каждый день, плюс ходьба,  плюс йога, три стяжки через всю лопатку,  хоть тресни,  мяла мячами,  мяла массажем,  правила остеопатом,  мягким,  сижу уже год не так,  забита там мышца под рукой. 
Это остеопат дал мне скелет позвоночника,  макет,  на котором обычно корешки нарисованы,в правую руку,  попросил подержать,  пару минут,  левое плечо естественно пошло вверх,  а там где забито,  в принципе таким и осталось,  сказал, что природу не обманешь,  и это стественная биомехаика,  которую я насидела за все это время  
Его правки хватает на полдня,  опять так же закручивает,  под рукой не мышца, а кость. 
Ума не приложу,  как исправить. 
УВТ тоже стучала, правда в руку. 
Массажист говорит,  что это миозит,  сильный,  который он даже у качков не видал,  а я уже не знаю,  что думать,  оно не то,  что болит адски,  просто стягивает это место,  под рукой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2017)

То есть болит под лопаткой.
Наконец-то понятно.
Если ничего не помогает и болит больше трех месяцев.
Это хронический болевой синдром.
Теперь набираем в поиске:
Лечение хронического болевого синдрома и выкладываем сюда все методики что найдете.
Будем их разбирать.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Май 2017)

1)симбалта,  толку ноль ;
2)лирика, маленький успех
3)фенозипам, успех на все сто, пока пьеш,  но нужна ещё голова
4)поход к психиатру,  и отмена всего, корме фенозипама
5) Конвалис,  успеха нет
6)мидокалм, длительно,  успеха нет
7)сердалуд,  снимает,  в дозе 12 мг, пока пьешь,  потом опять
8)все вместе,  симбалта,  Конвалис,  сердалуд,  НСПВ,  удивился даже весь институт Вредена
9)лирика и массаж,  плюс остеопат,  скручивает вправо
10)ЛФК, как зубы почистить,  каждый день с утра и вечером,  пока делаешь,  спазмы уходят,  в принципе,  для этого и делается,  хватает часа на три
11)ЛФК+йога,  хорошо,  если не сидеть,  и не работать
12)тренажёры,  великолепно первый день,  ужас три последующих,  сидеть потом невозможно,  вся правая сторона щелкает
13)эксцентрика в лёгком режиме,  в основном упражнения лёжа,  хорошо,  если не сидеть,
14)не делениеи ничего,  уже от отчаяния,  тоже не плохо,  пока ничего не делаешь
15) поход в поликлинику за капельницами и физ процедурами,  толку ноль
16)ходьба по 10 км +ЛФК, хорошо, где-то через день,  до того момента,  когда за компом
17)ну и так четыре года,  ЛФК и ходьба 10 тыс шагов даже в больнице толку ноль
Уменя НЕТ сильных болей, если не переборщить,  меня просто стягивает вправо с хрустом,  потом выпрямляет, дерявенеет плечо,  и скорее трицйепс, чем под лопаткой,  там потом мышцы скрипят,  как осколки чего-то,  при массаже. И жуткий гипнртонус мышц рук, плюс
тянет ногу
Вот фото спины,  я не понимаю,  что ей ещё надо,  сказали,  если закривило вправо,  нужно кривить другой сторону,  пробовала ассимитричные упражнения,  месяц толку ноль.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2017)

Криво вправо, потому что левая нога короче.
Исправить нельзя, подправить можно.
А что предложил во Вредена?
Стандарт: антидепрессант+антиконвульсант, на несколько месяцев, а не помогает ничего, и на всю жизнь.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (15 Май 2017)

Как это Вы сами себе массаж голени делаете? Не всегда есть возможность, чтобы кто то сделал, а самому себе жутко неудобно.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Май 2017)

@Пациент с грыжей,  неудобно со спазмами ходить,  я делаю массаж стоп, а потом голень,  как будто мышцу выжимаю,  и так все включая поясницу,  ноги, живот и бока.
Трапеции не могу,  они подтягиваются к ушам, я их нежно.
Доктор Ступин,  во Вредена нашли остеопороз именно 1поясничного, того,  что под ребрами,  а все остальное,  больше единицы 
Ноги одинаковые,  но был парез стопы,  сейчас нет
Во Вредена предлагают Брнвиву,  но меня смущает,  её применение,  так как больше нигде проблем нет
Щитовидка в норме,  гормоны тоже,  и Ливерпуле органы тоже

Ливерные,  хотела сказать


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день, тут маленькая незадача случилось, я так и не поняла, что это было, у меня онемела спина, от макушки до хвоста, как я дошла, я не помню, но все деревянное и я на этом как то иду.
Сейчас немного сняли болевой синдром, а оказывается, все это время я с ним ходила, а он ещё и снимается.
Пока я в маленьком шоке, прошупала, вроде поясница, причём с двух сторон, онемение всей спины это у нас че за зверь? От воды все сводит


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июн 2017)

Даже сложно предположить причину. Анатомическим это не объяснить.
Температура? Герпес? Нет ли?


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Июн 2017)

Температуры нет, герпис, что похоже, маленькое пятно, на пояснице, но такое же на коленях, оно не чешется, толь три этих пятна, перед этим был массаж, сеансов 10, и лазер, я перед выходом поставала на носки пятки, ну и понесло 
Пока не знаю, что делать, врачи про остерохондроз, но это какой-то злой остерохондроз 
Первый день, когда пришла, я думала, у меня лопнет голова, скорая прокачала магенезию, но мышцы зажаты под затылком, все 
Были ещё сеансы остеопата, мягкого, чёт не то расслабил что-ли? 
У мужа на операции ещё просидела долго, но симптомы были и до этого.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июн 2017)

Что же у вас всегда врачи виноваты, теперь остеопат.
Разберемся о чем речь, о том что было до операции мужа иди о... Онемела спина, от макушки до хвоста...
Я об этом.
Может просто понервничали? Может и не онемело, а что-то другое, напряжение например.


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Июн 2017)

@Kaprikon, А в какой момент онемела спина? т. е. какая нагрузка была перед этим? 
От воды у меня тоже сводило мышцы год назад. Когда вымоешься в ванной, я потом ложился и лежал высыхал. Причем двигаться в этот момент было очень плохо, любые движения приносили сразу спазмы мышц. Вообще воду фактически плохо переносил. Когда высыхал все сковывало. Но потом, это прошло не на 100% конечно. Я и сейчас воду не люблю. Но все таки не так сводит. Лучше мне стало, когда я кровь сделал более жидкую в организме. Вообще я заметил, чем лучше кровоснабжение, тем спазмов меньше.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Июн 2017)

@Александр_100, массажем я себе усилила спазм в трапеции, а лазером прошлась по тригерами, в Питере не любят УВТ 
Получила дикий спазм в двух трапециях, ну и нарушение там всякого оттока и притока в голову, первый раз дед приезжал по скоро, горбатенький, такой, сказал, что если нет головы, это не исправить, прогнал капельницу с магнезией, причём в вены попасть не мог, руки тоже зажаты, но это мало помогло спазм то остался, потом я его долго заедала диклофенакамм м найзами поочередно, потом, перестала стесняться, и опять 03, приехал пьяненький мужичок, бахнул кетаролак и аналгин в усиленной дозе, отпустило, я у него взяла телефон, чтобы скорую не гонять, с утра сделали все то же самое, мужичок опять под газом или душа чувствителтная или проф выгорание 
Хватило на пол дня, я ещё попробовала это дело чуть поупражнять, ну и приплыли снова 
Сейчас ксефокам и сирдалудом 6мг, убрало это дело, и я так понимаю, так будет, пока кровоснабжения не восстановиться 
То, что после воды стягивает, это потому, что отек, он уйдёт и стягиваеть не должно, я пока это поняла, чуть невроз не схватила, утренняя ванная с пришедствиями


----------



## Vikalene (9 Июн 2017)

Ванны противопоказаны, купаться только под душем прохладной водой)


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Июн 2017)

Под водопадом, Но пока времени не дойду 
Похоже, что в пояснице что-то, повыше, но почему так плечо утянуло:-(

Доктор Ступин, у меня там в трапециях отекло все, по этому и не чувствую, ксефокам снимет отек, или нужно что посильнее, а то мои врачи надеются, что я к ним в понедельник приду, или приеду, а чёт не сильно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июн 2017)

Так вся спина или трапеции?
Ксефокам хорошо, 2 раза, после еды, 7 дней.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Июн 2017)

Трапеция, правая вся рука до локтя с переди, левая снизу, грудная там какая-то, я не понимаю, поясничная справа, ну и когда я прижимаю поясницу, я там слабо что чувствую, нога левая -бицепс, и три пальца на стопе, с ними хуже, ну и в шее там полный бардак, я на этом как то шла, сейчас все как то волнами, спазм в трапеции не снимался ничем, вроде после ксефокам лучше, вроде сняли болевой, там было что-то, я думала, мозги взорвуться, венозный или какой там отток, уже не знаю
Ксефокам на ночь сейчас ещё выпью, сердалуд 6мг, вроде молчит все 
Я столько НСПВ сроду не пила, найз просто упаковкой улетел за три дня


----------



## Александр_100 (12 Июн 2017)

@Vikalene, Да согласен ванна нежелательно. Т. К. При высыхании и остывании спазмы усилятся. Но я заметил один факт. Я мыться просто не не люблю, т. К. Это приносит обострения. Но даже ванную принять можно и можно с утра проснуться без спазмов, но нужно чтобы кровоснабжение было хорошее и кровь жидкая. Если кровь будит густая и кровоснабжение не очень, то спазмы обеспечены.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Июн 2017)

@Александр_100, чего это ванну нельзя, вне обострения наоборот, расслабляет, с чего вы взяли, что у Вас густая кровь?


----------



## Александр_100 (13 Июн 2017)

@Kaprikon, анализ я конечно не делал до этого. Но я думаю, что она всяко была более вязкая до пчел. А потом когда пчелы кровоснабжение улучшили, мне и полегче стало. Стало лучше тело гнуться и ушли спазмы, вот я и выводы сделал. Что кровь густая была.


----------



## Vikalene (14 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, иногда плацебо бывает эффективнее всего остального лечения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2017)

Vikalene написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, иногда плацебо бывает эффективнее всего остального лечения.


Не могу не согласиться, что при ОПРЕДЕЛЕННОМ типе заболеваний так и есть!


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, что делаем, нарушена чувстаительность в левой ноге правой руке, там, где шейный переход все хрустит дико, и дикий спазм в плече, чувстаительность вобщем-то то нарушена по всей спинепохоже на все, в, частности на нарушение спинального кровоиока 
Скорая отвечает остерохондроз, но не сильно похоже. Скорую с немедленной госпиализацией?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, что делаем, нарушена чувстаительность в левой ноге правой руке, там, где шейный переход все хрустит дико, и дикий спазм в плече, чувстаительность вобщем-то то нарушена по всей спинепохоже на все, в, частности на нарушение спинального кровоиока
> Скорая отвечает остерохондроз, но не сильно похоже. Скорую с немедленной госпиализацией?


Не сильно похоже.
Онемение конечно важный симптом, но не критический.
Начните с главного, с осмотра невролога, он сможет определить, это грозный симптом, или опять нервы нервы не порядке, или "остеохондроз".
Если это две последние позиции, то наплевать.
Хруст конечно важный симптом, но совсем не критический.
Начните с уже не главного, но важного, с УЗИ и осмотра ортопеда, он сможет определить причину скорее всего бурсит и если он не болит. А только хрустит, то наплевать.
Наплевать, в смысле не умрете поэтому решаем проблему постепенно.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, наверное нервы
Какая-то болтанка, и Гбн, и стягивает шею от воды, и пробивает руку, плечо синее, зарядку делать не даёт, постоянная спастика в руках, и мышц ног, полный бред.
Или этот самый остерохондроз. От ЛФК мы все болим, в смысле мышцы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2017)

Скорее бред, в смысле напряг от долгой боли!
Успокоиться и напиться.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, не даёт напиться
У меня дерявенеет плечо, хирург, при осмотре сказал, что не капсулит, но оно дерявенеет, вместе с лопаткой, вернее, не оно, а они. 
Я тут с дуру их намассировала,10 сеансов, получила отек дополнительный, на всю шею
По симптомам, очень похоже на капсулит 
Когда поднимаю руки вверх, лежа, или рукой к руке пытаюсь дотянуться, получаю неслабый прострел в голову. 
Что с этим делать? 
Надо как то разработать, а прострел не хочу, может порвать это как то?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2017)

Капсулит, адгезивный так и лечат, разрывают под наркозом.
А пока определить наиболее поврежденные мышцы и связки, и физиотерапия, блокады и лфк на них.
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/medicterm/page20076/?&action=resort&catid=3&catid=3&offset=0
Плечелопаточный периартроз, периартрит.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, попробовала я на них ЛФК, отведение руки в сторону, и гарантировано обострение, с головокружением, и спазмом в плече, подъем рук вверх аналогично, хоть тресни, у меня там заземления что то в углу шеи, толи от мыши, сама не пойму, как только дело касается рук, начинается черте что. 
И фиг чем снимается

Ещё и неадекватно реакция на НСПВ, на найз точно, просто улетает давление, плюс забит нос

Я вообще такого не встречала, то ли я себе такой отек спровоцировала, в принципе, был массаж, у меня в плече три тяжа, фиброз наверное, мяли мы их долго и тщательно, потом добавили лазар, ну и кинезиолог с мягкими техника ми, ночью ушло в спазм пол поясницы, конечно, с утра ЛФК, начало сиягивать противоположных ягодицу, бог с ней работаем, уходит в спазм плечо, я ему мидокалм, оно дерявенеет, еле добралась домой, с утра уборка этой рукой и опять попытка его разработать, плюс становлюсь на носки с пяткам и, дерявенеет пол меня, потом был приступ абсолютно дикой миалгии в этом плече, я его долго долбила чем могла, всеми НСПВ, в дозах неимоверных, стянуло всю шею, плюс голова, может от давления, дальше сирдалуд меня болтает от него 
Спазм в этом плече странный, то зажимает то отпускает, черт знает как его разработать, провоцирует обострение массаж, подъем руки вверх, отведение её в сторону, подъем плеч вверх, я уже что-то делать боюсь, я ещё это дело намазала випросалом, с большого ума наверное 
Плечо мне всегда стягивает, но так я ещё не веселилась, стягивает малую круглую, и дельту и малую грудную 
Короче тяжи мы не разбили, Симбалта в ход уже пошла, так как ощущения не для слабонервных.
Корсет попробовала, усиливает отек в пояснице.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин, завтра еду на консультацию по поводу операции, не могу понять, каким образом я спровоцировала такое обострение, но скорее к этому шло, посмотрите, пожалуйста, ещё раз снимки в моем альбоме, что там можете давать такой сильный стеноз, что немет и руки и ноги


----------



## Колокол (26 Июн 2017)

@Kaprikon, а свежее МРТ есть?


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Июн 2017)

Оно на диске, у меня нет дисковода, там было все тоже, после массажа отекла вся спина и шея, ЛФК делать не даёт.


----------



## Колокол (26 Июн 2017)

А операцию на каком отделе собрались?


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Июн 2017)

На шейном, у меня там ещё артерия барахлит, консервативное может помочь, но тут в СПБ не попадаешь в больницу с остерохондрозными делами, как описывают консервативное лечение, помочь может, но где так лечат, самой себе лечение не назначиш,
Я уже 5 врача на дом вызываю, без толку, там спазм такой, в трапеции и в шее, я помыться не могу, в мышцах потом вода, я ещё там рукой подвигала, не во время, в спазме и большая и малая, и трапеция сзади, и дельта, там всеми любимые тригеры, в месте прикрепления и в самой, попробуй их пореактивируй, лупит ещё с большей силой.


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Июн 2017)

@Kaprikon, А почему вы до сих пор не съездите к доктору *AIR*?
Я бы давно съездил, бы если жил по ближе к Москве. Мне кажется прежде чем делать операцию, то всяко надо попробовать! А так сама поезда доже обойдется чем лечение.
Вы на шеи, что предполагаете оперировать? Удалять грыжи? Стабилизировать нестабильные сегменты?


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Июн 2017)

Не знаю, у меня обе руки не работают


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Июн 2017)

@Kaprikon, Надо рентген с пробами сделать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июн 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин, завтра еду на консультацию по поводу операции, не могу понять, каким образом я спровоцировала такое обострение, но скорее к этому шло, посмотрите, пожалуйста, ещё раз снимки в моем альбоме, что там можете давать такой сильный стеноз, что немет и руки и ноги


В снимках за 13 год, нет стеноза.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, это невроз


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июн 2017)

Невроз, гораздо лучше чем стеноз!


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, неа,
Он проявляется ужасно, может даже в виде ступора, я теперь понимаю, связь болей в спине и невроза, может так болеть, что стеноз рай.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2017)

Невроз может только усиливать боль.
Надо опредлиться с причиной боли, и полечить невроз!


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Июн 2017)

Невроз можно вылечить только путем общения с природой. Нужно там жить, забыть все другое. Курс лечения 2-3 мес. А в городе на мой взгляд невроз вылечить почти не возможно. Город это искусственная среда обитания, по этому и невроз. Лично я на себе проверил, 3-4 дня жизни на природе и невроз начинает выздоравливать. Потом 5 дней рабочей недели в городе и в пятницу уже все с ново плохо!


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Июн 2017)

@Александр_100, это он и есть, невроз, патологический источник боли, от туда, где не практически может не быть, и текучести тканей, Вы думаете, что там должно так быть, мозг выполняет команду, в принципе, я доигралась до полного одерявенения, а это больно. Все мышцы были как пластилин, причина, стресс, у меня такое было после смерти близкого человека, не долго, правда, но чтобы так, я просто все тело не чувствовала, и спазмы били не слабые, и ничего средство от них не помогало, сейчас мышцы немного оживают. Когда их иголкой кололи, чувствовала.


----------



## Elka66 (29 Июн 2017)

@Kaprikon, Вы так эмоционально пишите и строите фразы. АДы Вам не назначали, в свое время пила и древний амитриптилин и флоукседин и атаракс, правда не особо помогали, тяжелая артиллерия лирику не пробовали


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Июн 2017)

@Kaprikon, Да тяжело это невроз, представляю. Хотя так как у вас не было. Только немного иногда.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Июн 2017)

@Elka66, Симбалту я пью, из адов.
Сегодня не эмоций, ни боли, только вся спина деревянная.


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Июн 2017)

@Kaprikon, После длительных эмоциональных перегрузок наступает пустота внутри.
Спина плохо, что деревянная. Упражнения делать нельзя. Нужно с начало расслабить. Упражнения только больше дадут повреждения позвонков, когда мышцы деревянные. На себе проверил не один раз.


----------



## Тигги (30 Июн 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, спасибо, это невроз





Kaprikon написал(а):


> Сегодня не эмоций, ни боли, только вся спина деревянная


@Kaprikon, надо отлежаться, расслабиться как-то... А потом уже и упражнения потихоньку начинать. Имхо Вы в сторону Цигун не смотрели? Поднять свою ци? С помощью практики поддержать себя в гармонии и единстве с окружающем миром В нашей деревне проводят пробное занятие по системе Чжун Юань Цигун бесплатно, наверняка и у Вас есть.


----------



## Ирина Черемнова (30 Июн 2017)

@Kaprikon, может вам попробовать ВТЭС 
По Герасимову, я читала что она снимает спазм. 
Тигги, ты делала, был эффект, меньше стало болеть или так же?


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Июл 2017)

@Александр_100, чего они деревянные? Это проходит?
Подозреваю, что это депрессия или другое соматоформное расстройство, пока от Симбалты только трясет, а под вечер отпускает.
Насчёт цигун, я им в принципе занимаюсь, не даёт делать даже это, спазмы, хоть тресни, ЛФК тоже, пока ничего не делаю.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин, плоскостопие, с детства, особенно, когда перестала ходить на каблуках, ходила с детства. Вам попадались люди, у которых болели все мышцы, из за этого? От затылка, все?
Атлант этот тоже, я думала депрессия, и я все придумала, но болят реально, может конечно это проявление псориаза, но у меня минимальные высыпания, только на стопах, давно уже, были сильные, на коленях, на одном, но это было 15 лет назад, сейчас колено чистое. Я не знаю, как его подтвердить, или опровергнуть, если это связано с псориазом, СОЭ при этом нормальное.
Про плоскостопие прочитала, что стелька ещё больше усугубляет проблему, но это скорее не верно?
Плоскостопие видно всем, я правда не скажу, что дико критическое, но есть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2017)

Не мешайте все в кучку.
Плоскостопие есть. Значит надо определиться с его последствиями.
Как и что болит на стопах и голенях?


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 1) стопы стягивает, как иголки или песок там, вернее одну стопу и колено, там же тбс, там же шею, это, как я понимаю физическая проблема, она давно, если одеть каблуки, легче, но не сразу. 
2) Особенно, если становиться на пятки, я думаю на одну, так как то, что не получается, я повторяю с особой настойчивостью.
3) То, что есть продольной плоскостопие и высыпания на стопах видно, перед этим мне предлагали стельки, но просто же не живём, я решила так разрабатывать, ходить, ЛФК, плюс подъем нога пятка по много раз, пока ничего не вышло из этого, кроме усталости этих стоп, когда сняла каблуки, на абсолютно ровную подошву, стало на много хуже, сняла месяц назад.
4) Есть проблема психологическая, но во второй раз попытка решить её с помощью антидепресантов заканчивается странно, я перестаю есть вообще и на долго. Но это уже для другого сайта проблема. 
5) Хожу к кинезиологу, шея зажата, сильно, правим нежно, без хруста, честно я уже сама не могу отделить что от чего.
6) Говорят конверсионный невроз, но стопа эта смущает. В пользу невроза говорит то, что если размяться, зажмет сильнее.
7) Работаю, даже летаю по командировкам, если это невроз, надеюсь так себя вытянуть.


----------



## Katerinamuc (17 Июл 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я когда растяжками себе таз выравниваю немного, то коленка перестает люфтить и болеть. Но он постоянно опять перекашивает и я с нова правлю. В целом за год мне лучше стало, я научился исправлять и растянул себе кое какие позы, а именно ноги растянул, стали лучше работать тазобедренные суставы. С коленок я снял немного нагрузку, за счет растяжения ног.


 Александр, а не было у Вас болей в тазобедренных? Что за черт не пойму, болит ТОЛЬКО при выполнении одного упражнения, именно если положить бедро на грудь, и всегда одни и те же точки. Может кто-то сталкивался с таким?


----------



## Elka66 (17 Июл 2017)

Блин, у меня то же там болит, почем недавно, начиталась про коксартроз-боли в паховой области, потом разобралась болит в паховой складке, при ходьбе, невролог вроде говорит грыжа л3 -л4, я пока в раздумьях, нпвс не пью, боль терпимая


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июл 2017)

Почитайте: синдром приводящих мышц бедра.


----------



## Elka66 (17 Июл 2017)

Почитаю, а откуда он взялся, была у меня мысль, что нетренированный человек на лфк накинулся с усердием и что там растянул, потому что при коксартроза сложности с отведением ноги и тд и тп, а я наоборот, засыпаю в позе лягушки, мне так не больно


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Июл 2017)

У меня переодически то болит, то нет, в это обострение болело все, и бедро щелкает, я билась сначала, это разрабатывала, помогает ходьба, по ступенькам, особенно. 
Без патриотизма сначала. Можно без ступенек и тоже без патриотизма.


----------



## Katerinamuc (18 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почитайте: синдром приводящих мышц бедра.


А какие самостоятельные упражнения тут можно применить? Много с парнтером, самостоятельных нет почти...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2017)

С партнером всегда лучше!


----------



## Katerinamuc (18 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> С партнером всегда лучше!


Это дааано за неимением оного нужно самой)) А если боль только при этом упражнении и только при ротации колена внутрь, это как-то не укладывается в синдром приводящих? Или я не права?


----------



## VV1987 (18 Июл 2017)

Самостоятельно приводящие можно тренировать вот такими амортизаторами:

 

Прицепляете к ножке дивана или батареи и тренируете приводящие и антогонисты - амортизаторы разные по нагрузке. + можно купить весь комплект (с палкой) и посмотреть в ютубе ролики на разные группы мышц. Там очень много изалированных упражнений.
П. С. Только после того как поработали желательно прокатать роллером приводящие и растянуть...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2017)

Katerinamuc написал(а):


> Это дааано за неимением оного нужно самой)) А если боль только при этом упражнении и только при ротации колена внутрь, это как-то не укладывается в синдром приводящих? Или я не права?


Вполне укладывается.


----------



## Katerinamuc (30 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вполне укладывается.


Федор Петрович, а разница в грыже между "белым" и уже черным на мрт диском есть? Нужно ли также ограничивать движение в еще "белом", не потерявшем пульпозное ядро диске? Меняется ли как-то подход в этом случае?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2017)

Katerinamuc написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, а разница в грыже между "белым" и уже черным на мрт диском есть? Нужно ли также ограничивать движение в еще "белом", не потерявшем пульпозное ядро диске? Меняется ли как-то подход в этом случае?


Белый диск - мячик резиновый надутый.
Черный диск - мячик резиновый сдутый.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, есть какие-то критерии, позволяющие определить, когда вся спина болит от "чёрных" дисков, а когда от нервов? 
От психотропов у меня почему миопатия:-(вернее дикая мышечная слабость. 
Может ли от остерохондроза болеть вся спина? С макушки?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2017)

Есть три формы остеохондроза (несколько условно), мышечная, суставная, грыжевая.
Макушка к позвоночнику не относится. Весь позвоночник только от "остеохондроза" болеть не может.
Надо искать доппричину - фибромиалгию, воспаление во всех суставах, нервозность.


----------



## Katerinamuc (31 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Белый диск - мячик резиновой надутый.
> Черный диск - мячик резиновый сдутый.


Мальчикам Вы это в свое время уже доходчиво объясняли севшей рамой бмв, читала))) но вопрос был немного другой: если грыжа/протрузия образовалась на еще белом диске, с ним что делать? Есть ли отличия от манипуляций с уже черным диском? Может ли фиброзное кольцо в таком диске полностью восстановить свои свойства или просто при должном поведении "зарастет" соединительной тканью другого типа?


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, что такое мышечная форма остерохондроза? Фибромиалгия и мышечная форма одно и то же?
Если бы у меня был злой враг, я бы ему не пожелала фибромиалгию
Боль похожа на внутренней напряжение, но довольно сильная, не берут её никакие НСПВ, и никакие Лирики и Симбалты
Вернее после них она сменяется состоянием ватности, что ещё хуже, чем, когда болит, там хоть живой себя чувствуешь.
После упражнений все деревянное.
Пока я пытаюсь без таблеток, с постоянным физнагрузками, потому что боль и деревянность, лучше, чем эта "ватность", может не верно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2017)

Katerinamuc написал(а):


> Мальчикам Вы это в свое время уже доходчиво объясняли севшей рамой бмв, читала))) но вопрос был немного другой: если грыжа/протрузия образовалась на еще белом диске, с ним что делать? Есть ли отличия от манипуляций с уже черным диском? Может ли фиброзное кольцо в таком диске полностью восстановить свои свойства или просто при должном поведении "зарастет" соединительной тканью другого типа?


На белом диске если протрузия, то блок скорее функциональный, можно.
Если экструзия, блок патологический, нельзя.
На черном диске, всегда блок патологический, нельзя, независимо от причины.
Восстановиться, если экструзия или черный диск, нельзя. Зарастет..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, что такое мышечная форма остерохондроза? Фибромиалгия и мышечная форма одно и то же?
> ...


Я там написал, это несколько условно, МФС, фибромиалгия, тендениты, энтезиты, миозиты-это все отдельные заболевания, но условно их можно отнести к одной форме причины Боли в спине.


----------



## Katerinamuc (1 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо Вам огромное за Ваши объяснения, подсказки и терпение!


----------



## Katerinamuc (15 Авг 2017)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Почитаю, а откуда он взялся, была у меня мысль, что нетренированный человек на лфк накинулся


 Мой мануальщик и массажист слова Федора Петровича подтвердили, это приводящие. Что мне помогает: почему-то растяжка ягодичных мышц (на спине, ноги согнуты в коленях, пятку левой к коленке правой, обеими руками хватаемся за правую коленку и аккуратно тянем к себе,3 раза по 20 сек). Сами приводящие тоже разминаю-растягиваю-качаю, но помогает явно растяжка ягодичных...


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почитайте: синдром приводящих мышц бедра.


 @Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, по вышесказанному, можете подсказать, почему приводящие так реагируют на растяжку ягодичных? Могут они "работать" за слабые ягодичные и потому болеть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2017)

Просто есть проблема и в ягодичных, и в приводящих.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Авг 2017)

Наверное могут, после полного отключения всех мышц-были предприняты попытки подправить стопы путем убирания там спайек, поехал вообще весь позвоночник, ягодичные после этого слабые, приводящие и квадратные напряжены, задний слабые. 
Со мной ещё и кинезиолог поработал, по моему уж сильно расслабил. После его работы я сложилась вправо, сейчас вроде ничего. 
Говорят, что так и должно быть, мышцы были в состоянии спазма, а теперь нет, не все права, те мышцы, что были в спазме, слабые, а по моим ощущениям я их не чувствую. Вернее у них два состояния либо они болят, это после зарядки, либо они деревянные и теряют чувствительность.
Делаю все только на поясницу и ноги, в грудном и руках все в тригерах, или черт знает в чем, катаются там некий шарики, побила их сегодня УВТ, там расслабило, зато резко среагировала нога, ногу покачала микропрессурой, там ожило чего то, болит приятно 
Блин, бесконечный процесс, я бы без форума столько весёлых вещей и не знала: УВТ, прессуры, оживают мышцы по чуть чуть) во всяком случае от УВТ болят.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2017)

Все как-то нестандартно.
А может дать такую дозу препаратов чтобы все мышцы расслабились и не чувствовать ни боли, ни спазма?
А если напиться - болит?


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, если напиться пофиг, болит всегда, смотря где. Миопатия была даже лицевых мышц, причём её видела не только я, лицевые ещё туда сюда, там к стати было не до них, руки, трицйепс, как тряпки, да и все остальное, не лучше. 
 было сейчас по разному, слабые поясничные, слабый бицепс бедра, они как масло по ощущениям. Что это было, я не знаю, да может и не хочу, я просто перестала чувствовать мышцы ниже шеи, но при этом ходила, не сразу, недели через три.
Согнуло меня вправо, не знаю в чем причина отключки, но сначала болело и тянуло все, потом стало как вата, теперь, смотря что делаю, при сильных нагрузках болит и щелкает, начиная со стоп, причём не детский такой щелчок, а хорошее такое " бум ", а иначе их эти мышцы не включить. Сейчас я вроде не плохо все разработала, но болит все, от колена и выше. Состояние боли, лучше, чем когда ничего не чувствуешь. Может, конечно, я сама себе там в голове остальную часть тела отключила, но чтобы так сомнительно. 
Этот кинезиолог кололи мне стопы иглами потом, чтобы стопа работала, больно дико, но работает стопа.
Надо бы Мрт поясницы, что там вылетело, но пока два месяца вроде прогресс идёт.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2017)

Как-то много всего. Невролог, не по позвоночнику, а по слабости, смотрел?


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Авг 2017)

Платный смотрел, мышцы в тряпочку видел. 
Поликлиника на меня обиделась, сказала своим консилиумом, что спазма не видит, да и какой там спазм если все как тесто, в нос пальцем я попадаю и дала направление в клинику невроза, там меня не сильно за свою признали, но хронический болевой предложили полечить у них, я пока временно отказалась, дело в том, что конвульсанты и Симбалта миопатию усиливают.
Я пока пытаюсь так, похоже на какой-то тотальный меофасцит, так как эти штуки, типа шариков у меня везде. 
Позавчера кололи Дипроспан, иголка идёт как в замороженое мясо, этот невролог спазм видит. 
После УВТ вся эта радость пришла в восторг, 
Буду надеяться не надолго 
Перед этим, когда меня повело, я пыталась разбить все в плече, да и везде очень сильным массажем, на 8 сеансе все дико отекло, так что по моему при нажатии там как лактат что то было, капельки, как роса. В поликлинике ещё радостной моё сообщение восприняли, на эту тему, типа пора брат пора. 
У меня этот чертов скрученным таз, может я зря так мучаю спину?


----------



## VV1987 (21 Авг 2017)

А боли локальные или по всему телу? Мфс он обычно локальный- если везде проблемы видимо нужно смотреть инфекции и прочие признаки фибромиалгии...


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Авг 2017)

@VV1987, локольные в правой ноге и в правом плече, причём от физ нагрузки локализация разная  
Я со своими болячками красиво ходить могу, даже по подиуму наверное, а мне нужно сидеть и хотя-бы ноутбук в руке носить:-S


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (21 Авг 2017)

@Kaprikon, поищите в сети про нейромиозит. Воспаление мышц и нервов. У вас оно приняло глобальный характер. Попробуйте пролечиться в стационаре гормональными блокадами. У меня тоже подозревают миозит. Вот сейчас сильнейшая ноющая боль в мышцах ног.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Авг 2017)

@Игорь_ЕД, да, спасибо, похоже, сейчас будет тайский массаж)
Очень прикольная штука  +1500

По тайскому массажу отпишусь. 
До этого был Дипроспан в тригеры, не во все попали, один похрустел, легче не стало. День назад УВТ, но и как положено, с утра я там всяко разно хрустела, болела и расстраивалась, плюс у нас дождь. 
Тайский массаж, такая ненавязчивая техника воздействия на фасции, подвздошную она мне чуть растянула, не до конца конечно, с первого раза, но прикольно. 
Я так привыкла к этим "встречаем" у эксцентриков, и потом все болит, ЛФК утром и вечером, по часу, и потом все болит, УВТ, а потом обострение, тут по другому  
Поймала себя на мысли, что доктор Аир рекомендую тайцзы и проч из журнала, но так двигаться, как эти кошки, нужно не один тайский массаж пройти, я уже такую пластику потеряла, на массаж такой нужно сходить, ещё раз, чтобы стереотип перенять А то я тут читаю, хотя-бы у Ивановича, не правильный стереотип, а как его правильным сделать? Ну прижимаю поясницу, с одной стороны есть мышцы, с другой не очень, но после даже 200 прижиманий не становиться там ровнее. 
От ЛФК хороший результат, по сравнению с тем, что было два месяца назад, но два часа а день, и работа, когда тогда жить?
Я себя так ещё никогда не любила: две недели, лимфодренаж, просто массаж, еда, алкоголь, по совету доктора Ступина, еда, по совету кинезиолога, мам дорогая, может мне просто нужно грядку выполнить, я последний раз это в институте делала, там чёт пыталась болеть в ногах, но не сильно и не долго, к тому же была печь, русская 

@Доктор Ступин, до какой степени может восстановиться человек в 47 лет, я имею большие опытные такого восстановленя, только помоложе была, я не про летчиков, там автопилот летает, а фактически, я не по грыжи?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Авг 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, до какой степени может восстановиться человек в 47 лет, я имею большие опытные такого восстановленя, только помоложе была, я не про летчиков, там автопилот летает, а фактически, я не по грыжи?


Да до любого!


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Авг 2017)




----------



## Kaprikon (23 Авг 2017)

Попался мне абсолютно классный остеопат, который меня раскрутил, а закручено все сильно, я стояла у дерева перед этим, в спине полный бардак, и от него я пошла почти ровная  не знаю как на долго правда. 
С утра я там зарядки делала, потом в березку встала, и поняла, позвоночник, как бамбук, ничего не двигаться никуда, березка была проверкой. 
Остеопат говорит, зажата сигма слева, может потому, что так сижу постоянно, может проблемы, расслабил, отпустило горло сразу. А я принимала это зажатые за лестничную мышцу. Копчик не движется никуда, мы там чуть с эксцентриками перестарались, или не достарались, но это я и так знаю, и тяну, упражнения с полотенцем и книгой. Черепуху мне мял долго, отпустило челюсть, а так щелкают там что то.
Стопа проведена сильно, но назад я её пыталась ровно ставить. 
Проблема возникла все-же из-за спазма позвоночной артерии, я по плечам и шее прошлась перед этим лазаром, а на медне УВТ, говорит, что я бью по месту, которое компенсирует скрутку снизу, и делаю только хуже. В принципе я догадывалась, что при проблемах со всякими ВСА и ЗМА, нужно с шеей понежнее. 
Про зажатый живот, опять же подтвердил, что если косо там, не нужно пресс качать, и проблемы психологические могут давать спазм живота. 
Про поддержке ребер при сидении предложил простую грацию носить, говорит, что сам перетягиваете ребра бинтом эластичным?
Но у меня так все было скручено и зажато, ребра эти наверное последнее, что работало и диалог. Пока это самый хороший из пройденых вариантов, во всяком случае ни миопатий, ни болей нет, наоборот скорее.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Авг 2017)

Сегодня были пробные тренажёры  Все прошло ок, по ощущениям мышцы как бы сдулись все, но работают  
До этого я как "колокольчик" перед компом болталась, сидеть не возможно вообще.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Авг 2017)

Сегодня вторые серьёзные тренажёры, с инструктором, после первых, был сбег к остеопату, не держу я этот ДУМС, или организм устал, сегодня ходила свою семерку, 7 км с утра и поняла, что не то это, не та нагрузка. 
Пока по ощущениям включились мышцы ног, поясница никакая, по мнению остеопата тоже. После тренировки легче, но руки жутко болят, на них практически ничего не делаем, кроме разводки, растяжение грудных.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин, а что за симптом такой, с этим безымянный пальцем, который печатает и немет, Вы Дмитриюбуку писали. В моем случае даёт мне прострел в боковкху шеи, ну и немет? 
Интересно ещё, если у многих качков и грузчиков, диски чёрные, а они качаются и грузят, то у них наверное должена быть плохая гибкость? 
После тренажёрки мышцы появляются, но гибкость теряется, я потом это йогой вытягиваю по часу, может потому и проблемы, что хочу совместить вещи несовместимые?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Сен 2017)

Немеет весь палец или его наружная часть?


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, немет палец, наружная часть кисти, локоть и плечо снизу, не немет после тренажёров, но если сидим и щелкаем мышью, история та же


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2017)

Почитайте про туннельный синдром локтевого нерва.
УЗИ нерва. ЭНМГ на синдром.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин, как проще стало жить А то бьёт и сводит, и сил не было. Там шишка на локте, и на пальцах, вернее на двух локтях, без УЗИ видно. 
А зал с корсетом на запястья может помочь? Или наоборот нельзя?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Сен 2017)

Можно. Может поймем от чего болит?


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин, от этого и боли, и стягивает руки и лопатку снизу. 
Мы ещё на медне локоточки потренировали в несколько подходов, так я не знаю, сколько км я потом на следующий день прошла, двадцать наверное  Я так боли снимаю 
По идее у меня должен быть артрит от псориаза, но я не знаю, как его диагностировать, и он не особо лечиться. В поликлинике точно не лечиться. 
Помогает при болях пироксикам и фурасимид, я скоро себе весь кальций смою, но пока умнее ничего не придумала. 
А тунелька эта и в плече и в кисти и локте, с левой хуже, но я её меньше напрягаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Сен 2017)

Пока не знаю. Предполагаю. Надо искать причину боли.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, по симптомам ну просто здорово все сходится, слабость трицйепса, боль небольшая там где подмышка, и дальше вниз круглая, и широчайшая, я уже в СПб у кого только не была, я сделаю Эмнг. А в боковины шеи не этот нерв отдаёт?
Спасибо.
У меня от тренажёров так хорошо разрабатывается поясница, и то, что ниже, ноги, стопы уже не висят, но я их без тренажёров замучила, но с руками все как то плохо, я думала, что это малая грудная и сама напросилась на разводку с гантелями и жим для трицепса, буду наверное без рук пока заниматься.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (6 Сен 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> По идее у меня должен быть артрит от псориаза,





Kaprikon написал(а):


> по симптомам ну просто здорово все сходится, слабость трицепса, боль небольшая там где подмышка, и дальше вниз круглая, и широчайшая,


По идее при артрите должны болеть суставы. Впрочем, я не врач.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Сен 2017)

Игорь _Ед, по идее они на стопах и болят, псориаз то там, и на кисти, когда высыпает. 
Оно как то связано, эти высыпания и боли потом. Но сейчас все слабо, только стопы и кисть, и то чуть чуть. Вот плечо это мне не сильно понятно, там нет высыпаний, но я им в волейбол раньше играла, может из за этого.
Лет 15 лет назад колено обсыпало так, что я не знала, что делать, потом на этом колене был перелом. Я бы не сказала, что оно не болит теперь, ещё как бывает, смотря что поделать. На стопы 500 их подъемов в день, по несколько раз, для колена, главное долго не приседать, да и вообще пока этого не делать. 
Я уже как собачка Павловна дресированная, то нельзя, то нельзя, и переодично через нельзя переступаю, с переменным успехом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Сен 2017)

Важно артрит (не зависимо от причины) или артроз.
Артрит ставиться по клинике и обследованиям, подтверждается анализами. Если клиника есть, а анализы в норме иногда ставят серонегативную форму артрита. Лечение артрита практически не зависит от причины.
По описанному - артроз. Лечение самого артроза практически не зависит от причины.
В обоих случаях разняться профилактические мероприятия.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, они меня замучили, в поликлинике, по рентгену артроз, кто там что ставит, пальцем в нос я попала, в позе ромберга усточивая, потому, что я стою, с утра, поджав колено к бедру.
Можно этот артроз убить активно?
У меня до этого ремиссиия была 15 лет, хотя колено, то что сломалось было дефемировано, там ставили остеопороз в 30 лет ещё, но я как-то с ним даже в волейбол поигрывала, как любитель уже правда, и в наколеннике.
Я сечас подкачиваюсь с тренером, там ещё сауна, может конечно артроз так не лечиться, но НСПВ мне уже не сильно идут.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Сен 2017)

Так в чем вопрос?


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, да вопрос просто в моральный поддержке  
При артрозе при нагрузках, мы убиваем суставы, или наоборот?
Иногда мне кажется первое, но что то подталкивает ко второму. 
Из нагрузок, тренажёры, хотяба минимум 10км, йога, сауна и маленький бассейн.

Я про то, что если допустим позвонки, некоторые киевидны, а в колене там шипы, то к спазмам нужно просто привыкать, или кому-то удалось их избежать при таких проблемах?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Сен 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, да вопрос просто в моральный поддержке
> При артрозе при нагрузках, мы убиваем суставы, или наоборот?
> Иногда мне кажется первое, но что то подталкивает ко второму.
> Из нагрузок, тренажёры, хотяба минимум 10км, йога, сауна и маленький бассейн.


Да все у Вас хорошо!
Артроз по возрасту.
Изменения незначительные.
Заниматься обязательно!
Перечисленное правильное!

Всегда контроль через жалобы.
Вот есть главная жалоба? Не просто - есть артроз!
А что болит? И не душа, она у всех болит! У кого есть, конечно.
А вот, что мешает жить? Кроме соседей, они чем мешают.
Вообщем... Уже и забыл о чем речь! И какая жалоба!

Может и не болит ничего!
Помыться. Погреться. Растянуться. Сходить в дальний магазин.
Это же все просто нормальная жизнь!


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, у меня хрустят все места прикрепления сухожилий, тазебедренных, коленный, ахиловых, особенно рук  
В общем-то все нормально, хруст не костный, а имено связочный, у меня совершенно бесподобный тренер, который мне говорит, что без паники, и так грамотно я ещё не с кем не работала, если меня тренируем мышцы поясницы, то потом обязательно пресс, и т. Д тесть он очень грамотно хочет мне стабилизировать позвоночник.
Мышцы или дам сухожилия ведут себя странно, чередование спазмов с миопатий, я это в сауне наблюдала, в бассейне все деревянное, в партлке как кисель, ну и т. д.

И при ходьбе тоже самое, спазм, слабость, а так всенормаль, жить наверное можно, мышцы с каждой тренировкой сильнее, но это так трудно


----------



## Виталий (10 Сен 2017)

Мануальный терапевт бы наверное сказал одни не работают мышцы, другие укорочены, а мы (я в том числе) бомбим упражнениями по всем подряд, вот те которые укорочены вообще возмущаться начинают а те которые не работают мы ещё и расстягиваем, вот поэтому и кажется что очень тяжело тренироваться, это конечно мое мнение, мне по себе кажется, если все работает сбалансированно, то от зарядки и тренировок будет прилив энергии, а если не сбалансированно то ассоциации с тяжестью и мучениями


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Сен 2017)

@Виталий, наверное так, я сильно не "бобим", веса маленькие.
Как меня и предупреждали эксцентрики от тренажёров мышцы просто дерявенеют, на те что работаю деревянные, впрочем эксцентрика мне тоже не пошла, там пошли странные метаморфозы с тазом, ЛФК очень слабая нагрузка, я гоняю свои хрустящие меофасции туда сюда, без эффекта, хрустят только.
Мы тренируем не слабые и сильные, а антогонисты и синергисты, после трапеций грудные, их больше, после гиперэкстезию пресс, причём пресс не лёжа, а в уголке, ну ещё боковые, в боковой планке.
Посмотрим, что из этого выйдет, первый день я хожу вся такая гипертонустная местами, потом хожу, потом все тяну. 
Потом экзекуции продолжается.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Сен 2017)

Больше всего организм озадачили мои попытки поплавать, во первых бассейн был маленький, но я точно знала, что по собачьи нельзя, так как зажмет шею, а махать зажатыми руками было как то не удобно, он маленький бассейн, но глубокий, поэтому мы как-то переодически пыталась изобразить топор, со временем, перешли на плавание по чапаевски, потом все встало колом, так что попытка поплавать на спине не удалось, там ещё тётя в 102 кг со мной кисла переодично, так что не размахнуться совсем, в результате затылок зажало потом.
Буду пока тренироваться в маленьком, пока сложилось впечатление, что совет больше плавать при спазмах в спине и в воде, шутка. 
Вчера все мышцы там жили как то без меня отдельно, пухли, скрежетали, дубели, короче вели себя непотребно. 
Сегодня 21 км как с куста, последние закончились хождением строго по паребрикам, чтобы всем нравиться в позе ромберга. 
Болит зараза только рука, а так все здорово, и "спайки" , а а моем случае меофасцитный узлы как то в ногах ну вообще хорошо себя ведут, рвуться, короче говоря.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (10 Сен 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> в результате затылок зажало потом.


Может вода холодная была? Вы потом проблемные места тёплым душем разогревайте.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, проговорился наконец то мой кинезиолог, нестабильность 3,4,5 поясничный, выше в 
L 1-l2 у меня остеопороз по денсометрии, после бассейна поясницу зажало здорово, вода холодная, ходить могу, сидеть вряд ли. 
Есть ли надежда укрепить поясницу с такими проблемами?

Я имею ввиду укрепить тренажёрами с маленькими весами? Если я хожу меня отпускает, причём, главное не на ровной подошве, если сижу и холодно все плохо, бассейн оказался лишним.
На кейдж меня вряд ли возьмут, мне помогает Лирика, осталось придумать как со всем этим сидеть.

У меня такая спина красивая стала вырисовываться, без шишек, плечи пока так себе, а там все ровно, без шишек, черт меня дернул в этот бассейн лезть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2017)

Нестабильность на снимках или по мнению?
Денситометрия есть в теме?


----------



## Cant (11 Сен 2017)

Я не врач, и могу себе позволить порекомендовать на выбор водка/виски/коньяк в дозе до 0.3 л в течение дней 3х. Без обид))


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Сен 2017)

@Cant, я пью текилу, 40 грамм;-) 
@Доктор Ступин, нестабильность была по снимкам, нужно переснять, по денсометрии L1 -3.2, l 2 -2.4, остальные без патологии, тбс тоже, в колене там есть проблемы, я не делала снимок, там был остеопороз ещё при переломе, 15 лет назад, колено вроде держится. 
От осторопороза предлагаю Брнвиву, но он же не везде, я отказалась, пытаюсь давать нагрузки каждый день.


----------



## Cant (11 Сен 2017)

Текила это тема, но надо попробовать 5х40 грамм!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2017)

Локальный остеопороз!?
Вот и причина боли.
Надо принимать и восстанавливать.
Но так много делали Лфк, сперва контроль что там в этих позвонках!?
Когда было первое исследование.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Сен 2017)

Пять лет назад, больше я не делала, денсометрия, четыре месяца назад. 
Меня все уверяют, что остеопороз не болит, он то не болит, но если что-то сделать неверно, поясница "съезжает", до этого все "ушло" вперёд, сейчас вроде ровно, и почти одинаковые плечи.

@Cant, 4 по 50 это круто, SVV на Вас нет.
К тому же у меня коктейль получиться, но я чередую, Лирику, Индомицин и эту текилу.
Ещё валерьянку хорошо, с 2 мя ношпами, но это для сильно "головокружливых".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Сен 2017)

Так 5 лет или. 4 месяца?


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 5 лет Мрт денсометрия -4 месяца назад. Через два месяца переделаю, узнаю, что получается и вличют ли все мои потуги на плотность костей.
Мне кажется, у меня вчера просто паника началась, с утра вроде ничего 
Я просто за это время устала уже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Сен 2017)

А в теме есть эта денситометрия.
Бедро делали?


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, бедра хорошо, там нет даже осеопении, стопа плохо, её не делали, он сначала меня обрадовал, что все просто замечательно, а вот Л1 и Л 2 подгуляли.
Была сейчас на тренировке, оно здорово, когда проходят мышечные спазмы в ногах, там в бедрах, это хорошо, но дикие хрусты в ключице, спереди шеи, в грудном отделе меня сведут с ума, хорошо, что тренер меня поддерживает  там где чуть в сторону повело, хрустят связки или межреберные ппромежутки от зубов до этого л 1. Вдохновляет только практически ровная поясница на фото, до лордоз был сильный. 
Говорит, все ок.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Сен 2017)

@Kaprikon. К сожалению не имею времени прочесть ваши посты. А какой у вас диагноз? Есть ли у вас болезненные точки на теле? Мне кажется, что в упражнениях и массажах надо знать меру. При некоторых болезнях неумеренные упражнения и массаж могут и повредить. И ещё мне кажется, что вы эту меру ещё не нашли. Хрусты могут говорить (а может и нет) об отложении кальция в мышцах и связках. (Что-то типа миофиброза. Но пока я об этом ничего не знаю). Вот у этого товарища https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26832/page-3#post-331492
Были болезненные точки с отложением кальция. Он это дело вылечил путём точечного массажа. Но не факт, что у вас такая же болезнь.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Сен 2017)

@Игорь_ЕД, я не думаю, что там один кальций, хотя местами и такой вариант имеется. 
У мышц есть фасции, если мышца зажата, или перестаёт такой быть, тоже может хрустеть. 
Я только заглянула на форум по фибромиалгию, там партизаны ещё махровее, я пока попробую так восстановиться.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Сен 2017)

Извиняюсь, в предыдущем посту ссылку не ту дал. Правильная ссылка https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26832/


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Сен 2017)

@Игорь_ЕД, спасибо, я тоже смотрела это, и полгода мяла себе спину мячами и искала тригеры, сейчас после разминки их меньше, я сказала на эту тему тренеру своему, по поводу тригеры точек, роллеров и мячиков, он усмехнулся только, там такая гора красивых мышц, тригеры можно найти с помощью бревна. 
Горы мышц у меня конечно не будет, но пока вроде ничего.

Я пока попытаюсь на время отказаться от йоги, может действительно себе там что-то сбиваю, но если две недели назад спина у меня была как сплошной болезненный чем то хрустящим столб, то сейчас вроде нечего, я в березке это проверяю, больше не буду пока. 
Вообще все симптомы, и "маслянность", а может быть вялость некоторых мышц, и то, что мне помогает Лирика, говорит за фибромиалгию, но некоторые действия помогают с этим бороться, два с половиной месяца назад я вообще встать не могла, не говоря о том, чтобы ходить.


----------



## Serg33 (12 Сен 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Игорь_ЕД, спасибо, я тоже смотрела это, и полгода мяла себе спину мячами и искала тригеры, сейчас после разминки их меньше, я сказала на эту тему тренеру своему, по поводу тригеры точек, роллеров и мячиков, он усмехнулся только, там такая гора красивых мышц, тригеры можно найти с помощью бревна.
> Горы мышц у меня конечно не будет, но пока вроде ничего.
> 
> Я пока попытаюсь на время отказаться от йоги, может действительно себе там что-то сбиваю, но если две недели назад спина у меня была как сплошной болезненный чем то хрустящим столб, то сейчас вроде нечего, я в березке это проверяю, больше не буду пока.
> Вообще все симптомы, и "маслянность", а может быть вялость некоторых мышц, и то, что мне помогает Лирика, говорит за фибромиалгию, но некоторые действия помогают с этим бороться, два с половиной месяца назад я вообще встать не могла, не говоря о том, чтобы ходить.


Любая ткань не получающая питания подвергается отеку (воспалению), фиброзу и последний этап вплоть до кальцинации.
Так самое главное наладить питание хорошее органов и мышц а не бездумно рвать их на йоге. Лфк безусловно нужно но для каждого случая свое.
Если йога полезна для здорового человека то это не значит что эта же йога полезна для больного. Благими намерениями себя в гроб заганяете.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Сен 2017)

Последний тёплый день, завтра у нас осень начинается:'(
@Игорь_ЕД, фибромиалгия у меня вторичная, но ещё недавно у меня около каждого сустава каталась такая мышечная ерунда типа шарика, не тригер, а как мышечный комок. 
Я не знала, что делать, и первое, что я сделала, начала это тянуть в растяжках, там все хрустело, мало того, я не чувствовала этих мышц, что было совсем дико, я там просто все разрывала, когда я ходила, я себе зуб раскрошила, так челюсти жала, чтобы идти, впрочем немного помог простой пироксикам.
Мне нельзя ходить к остеопатам, так как когда фантазеры говорят, что у меня зажат "поперечник", и нет кровоснабжения, чувствую как у меня мозг к черепу прилип, а то что позвоночник весь стоит, я так знаю, нельзя к кинезиологу, потому, что если все расслабить, я и так хожу, зубы кроша, к мантерапевту нельзя из за остеопороза, ЛФК меня не берет, от УВТ все отекает, роллеры меня не берут, йога тоже не то, в бассейне все деревянное, в сауне "масляное", эксцентики сильно сильные, массаж тоже плохо, так что тренажёры это крик отчаяния 
Завтра меня будут на велосипеде учить кататься, я этого 20 не делала.


----------



## Serg33 (12 Сен 2017)

"Все твердое", дык надо медикаменты принимать которые улчшают текучесть крови, снимать воспаление. Что бы замедлить дегенерацию органов организма. Лфк мягкое не рвать мышицы а мягко тянуть получая удовольствие ну и тогдо получите правильный эффект долгой ремиссии...


Kaprikon написал(а):


> зажат "поперечник", и нет кровоснабжения,


Поведайте нам что значит зажат "поперечник" и нет кровоснабжения?


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Сен 2017)

@Serg33, это понятно, я без ЛФК была только первые полгода, пять лет назад, когда пускали сопли, остальное время в любом состоянии, даже в больничке каким-то там остатками конечностей махала, и 10 тыс шагов мотала по коридору, из " долбанутых " там только я и была, понять бы почему там все нарушается и фиброзируется, я не считаю себя "больной", у меня так все "подкаченно", что вот на улицах знакомиться, а мне нужно просто сидеть хотя-бы 4часа, потому, что все остальное смысла не имеет, а я не могу, вот в ход и идёт все, в том числе и йога, я другого не умею, ну и ЛФК, и с сайта, и так просто.
Мне на работе уже сделали последнее "китайские" предупреждение, причём на всех, осталось ценить, что не выгнали.

Ха, это по простому, когда позвоночник зажат во многих местах, но страшно, как человек, подлкованный форумом, я воспринмала это как миелит, а что имел ввиду остеопат, я не зна, но черепушка в месте прикрепления к ниже уж сильно была подзажата, благодаря Доктору Аиру смутно понимала, что это из-за каменных трапеций, ну и там ниже, что по очереди камянело.
Остеопаты, они ещё те мастера;-) 
Легочныные спайки, дыхание тела, затянута сигмовидная кишка, можно заболеть от посещения.


----------



## Serg33 (12 Сен 2017)

Да у всех у кого грыжа в шее мышцы очень напряжены пока там не снизится давление и воспаление. Смотря на животный мир ведь не зря животина когда заболеет переходит на низкокалорийную диету а то и ввобще ничего не ест оно то и логично так как больному и труднее добыть корм чем здоровом но в тоже время этот эффект и помогает им восстановиться. Бедная кровь к стати она более текучая от того и воспаления быстрей заживают...
Этт так мысли в слух но что то в этом есть;-)


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Сен 2017)

@Serg33, про корм мне тренер сказал сегодня  Я когда болею не ем, ну а если долго соответственно, а с меофасцитом за ушами есть вообще как то стремно, ну и тренируясь, я еду в себя фактически запихивала, ну там мышцы чтобы росли, он сказал, что это бесполезно, а организм сам решит, когда и что ему есть нужно, про кровь не знаю, а вот вода с обычным лимоном очень гуд, там и кровь вроде чуть задвигалась.
Были бы они зажаты только в шее, я ещё с дуру тогда воротник нацепила, пыталась в нем дорабатывать, они не зажаты только слева, а с правом все так себе.
Заушами вроде Лирика убирает, но её было мало, теперь не знаю, что буду делать, тебатин остался, но это не то.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Сен 2017)

@Kaprikon, мне кажется, что вы себя изводите. Подберите лёгкое ЛФК и лёгкий массаж, которые будут вам в кайф. А потом очень постепенно повышайте нагрузку.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Сен 2017)

Хрустят, значит двигается.
А рентген простой поясницы давно делали?


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, не делала, хрустят это хорошо, когда хрустит горло спереди не очень. Движется у меня уже практически все, а недавно не сильно.
Зажато чють Выше копчика, намертво, с одной стороны чётко намертво, 
Съехала у меня эта поясница, и колено болит теперь. 
Если поясница "съезжает" вправо, шея для равновесия влево чуть, нужно же как то статику держать, бестолку там что массировать, @Игорь_ЕД, хоть простенько, хоть сложненько, хоть тригерно точечно, только обострится все.
Лфк мне не даёт такой проработки мышц, к стати, боли были сильнее.

@Доктор Ступин, что за симптом одерявенение малой круглой мышцы под рукой, причём не проходящее, она там как ручка торчит? Вернее она и место прикрепления бицепса со стороны спины?
Я просто все надеюсь, что это замороженое плечо и нужно это дело просто разорвать, но с такой подвижность говорят замороженого не бывает, но рука у меня работает вместе с приклееной к ней лопаткой однозначно.

А вообще полный бардак, на всю поясницу у меня круглый белесый "блин" с потерей кожной чувствительности, если разминать там места спазма отпускает левый Тбс, который не болит совсем, но по страрым Мрт там был ретролистез влево, и по денсометрии это видно, с этой стороны болят только пальцы на стопе и по ощущениям нога эта чуть длиннее, с правой все зажато, но там небыло ничего ни по МРТ, ни по денсометрии, в месте выхода подвздошной единственный тригер, в том плане, как я могу понимать, в правом колене, где крестообразная связка здоровенный бугор непонятно чего, сейчас болит, правая стопа при этом ведёт себя так прилично, что я могу только ей удивляться. 
Поясница по фото ровная, под рукой полный набор непонятно чего, короче в некоторых местах чувствительности нет, на 7шейном гирлянды болючего безобразия с двух сторон, все уходят в лопатку, левый бицепс стал терпимее, был в постоянном гепертонусе, правая рука, по моему все на "шее висит"и вместе с лопаткой двигается, то, что круглая каменная, это по ходу дела давно, черт знает почему, с неё всё и началось, трецепс с зади руки весь в этих шишках, особенно в местах прикрепления, с переди он опухает, лестничная со стороны спины, я её даже промять не могу, с другой стороны с переди укорочена, там уже тромб, кровотоку не мешающий, в ней тригер по середине, не разбивается никак, я уже и не трогаю, трапеции тоже все в этих щтуках, которые хрустят и работают и иголкой прокалываются как мороженное мясо, пробовала колоть Дипроспан, ну и естественно места прикрепления их в районе черепухи, та же история. Мышцы за ушами зажаты, с одной стороны в лице нет чувствительности, в шее спереди тоже чуть чуть, ну во всяком случае там тоже что-то хрустит. 
Как я этим набором скрипящего" нечто " делаю ЛФК, йогу и качаю тренажёры мне самой не понятно но было хуже, руки я уже и описывать не буду там налокотник, с ним вроде легче.
Если по всей этой прелести постучать УВТ или помпсчажировать, можно получить хороший отек и спазм, не поможет даже тайский массаж.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, там Василий Чайка говорил про импульсацию мышц и связок при локальном остеопорозе?
Бывает ли такое? 
И что при этом делать?
Тренажёры мне идут, но мышцы ведут себя странно, какой-то дикий гипертонус, первые дни.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Сен 2017)

Куда делись, все, кто-то пытаюсь качаться с остерохондрозом?
Если есть такие, то почему все тело деревянное первые 2-3 дня, а потом нормальное, в моем случае местами, так у всех или что то не так идёт?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, там Василий Чайка говорил про импульсацию мышц и связок при локальном остеопорозе?
> Бывает ли такое?
> И что при этом делать?
> Тренажёры мне идут, но мышцы ведут себя странно, какой-то дикий гипертонус, первые дни.


Перетренировка. Качайте без груза.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, трентал лечит нейропатию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Сен 2017)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, трентал лечит нейропатию?


Как вариант. Все зависит от сроков.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Сен 2017)

:-( тогда не мой наверное,  попробую в таблетках. 
Я качаю с маленьким грузом,  без груза все тоже,  только тут есть просветление,  на третий день, спасибо, Доктор Ступин. 
И уже не даёт не качать,  мышцы тогда забиты, причём при ровной спине,  у нас это получилось,  и растущей силе в мышцах, болит зараза,  и дико хрустит,  нечто,  не кости.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Сен 2017)

И пусть хрустит. Двигается.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, так оно в ключице и челюсти двигается,  я бы там и без движения обошлась 
Обзывается врачами крепитация.
Ладно,  попробую ещё это дело покачать,  потом сдаваться пойду.

Там конфликт какой-то первое ребро,  ключица лопатка,  дерявенеет плечо это,  когда деревянность проходить,  хрустит,  мы на медне разводку поделали,  для большой грудной, я сама попросила,  лязг потом был просто как метал об метал,  но это не кости связки,  тяжи у меня от седьмого через лопатку,  под руку, я завтра Мрт выложить попробую,  может видно будет,  что там так тянет.
Появилась очень небольшая тенденция,  что все это растянется,  в смысле первый день ничего,  второй день плохо,  а третий,  почти норма.
Обнадеживает то, что по началу у меня и в ноге так громыхало,  там где выходит подвздошная,  теперь вроде там нормально почти,  был симптом "очень зло щелкаещего бедра".

Ну вот, началось мое торможение, а как загрузить снимки с дискеты, подскжите, кто знает?


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, подскажите, пожалуйста тактику лечения.
Есть нестабильность в пояснице,  есть сколиоз, не сильный,  по Мрт, грыжи в пояснице и шейном отделе. ВСЕ НЕ КРИТИЧНО, может быть,  кроме локального остеопороза В Л 1.
Проблема начинается при работе мышью за ноутом,  по моему уже без разницы,  какой рукой, почему-то деревяннет задняя дельта, но левой легче вроде бы работать. 
Правой я все равно опираюсь о стол,  по ней идёт дикий спазм, от плеча, к большому пальцу, причём при нем не могут даже в вены попасть,  все так зажато.
По большому счету,  есть рекомендации,  работать левой рукой и сидеть правильно +ЛФК. лфк даёт эффект,  тренажёры тоже,  вплоть до красивой спортивной формы,  но только до момента попадания за ноутбук,  история повторяется, каждый раз, все круче. 
Мне помогает Лирика,  и почему то не помогает Комбилипен, у них разные механизмы действия? 
В момент, после обострения,  обычно это две недели работы, наступает что то типа болевого шока. После которого недели две нужно отходить. при этом ЛФК делать не даёт не какое,  только через спазм. Руки при этом сводит обе,  корсет на руку не помогает, на шею не помогает однозначно. За месяц до этого была попытка после ЛФК, занятий в тренажёрке,  все шло очень переменно, но чётко,  спина держалась на гепертонусе, ходить давала,  с утра скованность, в день занятий я вообще летала. После выхода на работу +спортзал,  щелчок от паха почему то к горлу,  и постоянный спазм в руке. Если размять место прикрепления большого,  указательный пальца,  там все в шишках,  прострнливает в бок шеи,  при этом грыжа левостороняя вроде бы,  если брать в расчёт шею, и она 3мм, вроде на операцию рано,  да может и нельзя со сколиозом. В углу,  в месте прикрепления,  трапеции,  все дико хрустит,  слышно всем,  после этого шруста вроде полегче.В пояснице все мышцы в шишках,  разминаюсь себя не дают,  массаж -обострение, остеопат тоже. Я в голову не возьму,  что с этим со всем делать?

Антидепрессанты: пробовала пить Симбалту и Золофт,  последний точно не пошёл,  с Симбалта не понятно, но тоже нет,  спазм не снимает. Чай с сахаром на чуть чуть помогает))


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Янв 2018)

@Kaprikon, У вас нестабильность в пояснице все таки?
У меня тоже. Уже 6 лет как мучаюсь. И рука от мышки болит. Почти все проблемы как у меня.
@Kaprikon, На руку мне помогло УВТ. Я тут осенью прошел 7 сеансов по всему телу. На спину толку нет. А вот на руку и коленку помогло просто на УРА. Вот прилагаю картинки куда надо УВТ в руку. Мне помогло. Ну плюс я растягиваю руки. Три упражнения каждое утро - замки в обе стороны за спиной, выворачиваю руки за спиной, и еще одно есть садишься, сводишь руки локти вмести, а лопатки отрываются. И проблема с рукой ну не полностью ушла, но на 50%-70% точно.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Янв 2018)

@Александр_100, спасибо, я УВТ  делала в надостную,  , тянуть я пока не знаю,,,, когда лежу спазм идёт, я пока там мну пальцами по чуть чуть, место перехода под рукой снизу,  там все как бы напухло или бес его знает,  что сдело,  тянуть? Я перед этим,  пока ехала в машине руку пробовала экспандером память,  зря наверное. Пробовала массаж этой руки,  от пальца до плеча,  спазм все равно,  раз 10 делали,  по моему только хуже.

Не от нестабильность же поясницы так руки сводит?Какой у Вас был диагноз,  когда УВТ делали?


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Янв 2018)

@Kaprikon, Экспандер зря. Вообще эту руку нагружать безполезно, только больше болеть бутит. Там у вас мышцы забиты на ней миофасциальным синдромом. И плюс к этому есть краппально-тонельный синдром. Т.е. в запястье связка давит по нерву, вот так и болит. Руку нужно тянуть и расслаблять. Можно массировать. Но надо УВТ прямо на ладонь сделать. Ладошку без УВТ не размять! Я разминал года три, все было без толку. Потом УВТ сделал пару раз по ладошке, больно было просто жутко, потерпеть надо. Потом  рука пройдет в течении месяца. Растяжку рук каждый день, обязательно. И никаких экспандеров, потом никаких тяжестей правой рукой, бережем её только для мышки, т.е для работы. Вы качалкой руку просто добили, вот и все. У тех у кого работа с компом, качалка на правую руку вредно.
Массаж руки не очень эффективен, лучше тянуть и УВТ.
Нет рука и поясница тут это разные вещи.
В пояснице у меня нестабильность. Мануальщик еще больше её сделал два года назад. Спина не болит, а в ноги стреляет постоянно. То пятки немеют, то ноги болят, то в попу буд-то бы ножик воткнули.

Вот здесь связка давит нерв. Но расслабить это либо операцией - связку надрезать, либо попробовать УВТ на всю ладонь! Надо сделать УВТ ладони, потом через неделю повторить. Может три раза сделать, пока не будит болеть от УВТ. На ладони очень мышцы, связки тугие и короткие. Обычным массажем не размять. Я три года дубасил без толку!


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Янв 2018)

Шею перестало тянуть после этого? Я пока не пойму,  откуда все идёт,  сделали блокаду в поясничные,  они, мышцы, тоже напряжены,  но стало все хуже совсем,  хрустит в углу шеи и под рукой,  там комок,  о том, что мне нужно резать связку был разговор 17 лет назад,  но я там чёт себе намассировала сама в ванной и шишки прошли. Сейчас у меня давит и в локте и в плече,  вернее в локтях и плечах,так вроде и было тогда, после стресса правда, и вроде, и после зала) и спазм в ноге,  такой, что я дужку сломала в колене,  когда играла в волейбол. И в этот же момент я особо долго стала работать за компом,  стресс работой снимала, прошло потом,  но очень долго было,  после отпуска,  через год. Валиум помог вроде бы, и гидромассаж, вернее я все размяла в нем. Вся рука в синяков после капельницы, тыкали, уже, куда попадут.

У меня шмоли в грудном,  и в 6,  нарушение статики,  может оттуда такой спазм,  завтра попробую грудной переснять и выложить,  может врачи что посоветуют,  блокады в мышцы эти делала, и раньше, болевой синдром при этом усиливается, это если в грудном,  в поясницу колю первый раз, блокаду с Дипроспаном,Когда сижу, сильный лордоз,  лордоз был с детства,  в школе вообще не сидела,  лежала на руке,  там за три года подкачали ЛФК,  и при наличии плоскостопия,  я на каблуках успешно бегала,  лет 30)) Сейчас чёт никак не забегаю) вернее бегать могу,  если не сидеть.

Если одеть корсет там вообще все колом встаёт. Я ещё не придумаю, как спать,  сейчас мышцы все в грудном отекшие какие-то,  если лежать на спине,  затекает все,  пробовала валик под поясницу,  тоже не то, руки поднять затекает,  опустить все деревянное,  матрас ортопедический вроде бы. Я полежу, похожу,  если долго лежать,  мне уже там умный доктор потерю чувствительности ставил, я руками трогаю, вроде бы отек и гипертонус, от милорелаксантов наоборот,  поясницу зажимает и ногу, начался ад опять.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Янв 2018)

@Александр_100,  там в шишках каких-то вся ладонь.


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Янв 2018)

@Kaprikon, Знаю такие шишки. У меня правда нет, я не довел свои руки до такого. А вот у моего тестя такие есть на руках и соседа по дачи есть я видел и щупал. Это типа спайки такие. У них это от ручной работы. Годами работали на производстве, ручками однообразная работа.
На каблуках ходили то тоже плохо. Каблуки внесли свой негативный вклад. Ступни тоже надо УВТ-шкой размять. Я делал и на стопы УВТ. А сам три раза в день вот таким мячиком стопы разминаю. Я на нем уже стоять могу на одной ноге. Но это надо постоянно делать раза три в день. Немного снимает обострение с поясницы этот мячик.
Грудной у меня тоже плохо двигается. Но это долго и сложно. Надо каждый день часа по два в постели прямо зарядку для грудного делать. С дыханием растягиваешь грудной скрутками, прогибами, выгибами. Результат тут почти равен нулю, каждое утро все по новой. Но в течении для немного лучше двигается. после 2-х часовой разминки. Нужно конечно. Я его пробовал УВТ, толку мало от этого. Вроде и лопатки оторвал, хорошо двигаются, а позвоночник все рано туго идет.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Янв 2018)

@Александр_100,  а нестабильность эта, и мячик, помогает,  это плоскостопие по ходу дела? Вот в этих местах,  тоже все стянуто,  туда УВТ не пробовали?


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Янв 2018)

Уважаемые врачи,  большой вопрос по Мрт грудного отдела:есть ли там какие-то особые моменты которые могут давать потерю чувствительности в нижних ребрах? Ну и про бифукацию, может ли быть она виной,  что в спазме вся правая рука?Спасибо.


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Янв 2018)

@Kaprikon, Да у меня тоже вся рука болела и тянуло. Я УВТ вообще делал полностью на обе руки 100% прорабатывали их вместе с лопатками.
Почему писал именно про ладонь, потому, что именно там были найдены самые болевые места и прямо зажато было дико.
А так хорошо, если прямо полностью руку с лопаткой и плечом прострелять раза на три.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Янв 2018)

@Александр_100,  ну и теперь Вы работать сколько можете?


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Янв 2018)

@Kaprikon, Когда как. Т.е. на 100% не прошло. Просто срок сколько могу мышкой работать увеличился раза в три. Потом все рано начинает болеть если долго. Ну день работы хватает. Если перерывчики делать, чтобы не доводить до спазма. Ну и растягивать надо в перерывчиках иногда.
Но главное эту руку не нагружать. Т.е. все левой делаем. Сумка с продуктами в левой руке и т.п.
Вообще я пришел к выводу только гимнастические упражнения дают толк. Закачка это все ерунда, толку нет. Причина. Мышцы и так забиты, толку их накачивать, надо расслаблять и тянуть, еще разрабатывать там где не двигается. Но конечно в меру тянуть. А закачка это хорошо, но нужно чтобы мышцы здоровые были. А больные мышцы толку качать, если там сплошные зажатости не понимаю? Зря мне кажется вы в качалку пошли. Качалка не решит проблемы. Но это мое мнение. Я пробовал немного, эффект был отрицательный.
А почему же вот тому парню качалка помогает???? Все просто ну на мой взгляд опять же. Не знаю что там врачи сказать могут по этому поводу. Тут все зависит от типов тканей тела (это генетика). Если ткани жидкие как например у меня (это не я придумал это мне массажист сказал который за 40 лет столько людей перемял), то качалка толку не даст, жидкие ткани плохо держат нагрузку и быстро перегружаются, устают, позвонки плыву, нестабильность и т.п. А нестабильность это и есть жидкие ткани, только это отражение в позвоночнике. И все что ту можно сделать это статические напряжения и постизометрические расслабления (релаксации), растяжка с дыханием. НИКАКОГО ЖЕЛЕЗА!
Если есть нестабильность, то никакого железа, ни какой качалки.
Не знаю если кто-то, опровергнет мои слова, готов подискутировать. *Только пожалуйста не так, что мне вот помогает качалка, я вылечился. С начало рентген снимки с функциональными пробами, глянем сколько нестабильность, а потом уже будим дискутировать.* Т.к. просто наличие грыжи на МРТ это не факт что есть нестабильность. А нестабильность это по хуже грыжи будит по сути. Грыжу можно вырезать, а нестабильность это только болты. А если их нужно на всю поясницу, что тогда останется в работе??????


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Янв 2018)

@Александр_100,  у всех качков,  те кто не применяет другие методы,  мышцы в основном забиты,  у меня тренер был,  у него они мягкие,  но он ещё занимается единоборствами. Если есть проблемы в спине, чтобы качаться,  нужно очень постепенно начинать. Я каждый раз срываюсь,  когда увеличивают веса. Причём эта рука,  там все мышцы,  как верёвки.


----------



## Будем здоровы (29 Янв 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> С помощью йоги. Просто мышцы качать - это утопия. Нужно еще растяжки делать.


Прошу прощения, по поводу пользы и безопасности йоги у меня оч. Большие сомнения. Я на ней в шейном отделе 3 грыжи заработала. Думала, что одна такая неумеха, оказывается ничего подобного.


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Янв 2018)

@Будем здоровы, 
Таких примеров много, кто шею себе свернул при помощи йоги. Как говорит Мастер Шива. Вы просто йогу превратили в спорт, по этому и грыжи вылезли.
Т.е. понимаете, сразу вопрос возникает, как вы свернули себе шею? Какие упражнения делали? Видов Йоги много. Полезная только Хатка йога, остальные все это уже не для всех, а для тех кто может.
А то потом как выясняется, человек на голове учился стоять и свернул себе шею. А стоять на голове и не обязательно. Нужно делать простые упражнения, те которые по силам, при помощи которых можно расслабить мышцы и не более того. Ну если конечно вам не 16 лет. В таком возрасте можно и потренироваться, хотя тоже можно с дуру поломаться. А после 30 лет надо заниматься очень осторожно. В основном делать только лежачие и сидячие асаны. Даже стоячие это уже вопрос. 
А люди вдруг просыпаются в 30 лет - я буду йогой заниматься, идут в клуб и там начинают "вкалывать". Нет это только для здоровых. Никакого йога клуба. Там не йога, а спорт практически. *Йога это дома, сам для себя один с удовольствием, потихоньку с ощущением, никуда не торопимся, с дыханием.! * Я думаю, что вы не так занимались йогой, что свернули себе шею?????? Ваше занятие были больше похожи на спорт. Здесь очень тонкая граница, между спортом и йогой.

@Kaprikon, Понимаю. Это так во всем. Как только чуть больше нагрузки, так обострение.


----------



## Будем здоровы (30 Янв 2018)

@Александр_100, Не хотела вмешиваться, хотя Ваша дальнейшая дискуссия с Kaprikon меня заинтересовала и задела. Просто не собиралась здесь носиться с факелом просвещения, для этого есть врачи. Все же пишу, вдруг пригодится, хотя можете проигнорировать и продолжить.
Так случилось, что у меня огромный опыт по обоим вопросам, которые Вы обсуждаете. Я занималась йогой 7 лет, в том числе и в Индии, сама вела занятия, была инструктором. Вы совершенно правы, свои грыжи я заработала в первые 1,5года групповых занятий в Москве, когда еще не понимала, что и куда.  Тоже, как и Вы, думала, что подхожу с умом, с осторожностью, прислушиваюсь и т.д. Тем не менее результат 5- грыж, 2 в поясничном, 3 в шейном. 8-5-3,5 -4 -3мм. Нормально, правда?
Последующие 5 лет занятий, индивидуальных, с инструктором, со специалистами в том числе и в Индии, с прочтением тучи литературы, чистками, вегетарианством , криями, пранаямами и проч. не исправили нанесенного вреда. А знаете почему? Потому что в нашем прозападном мире в корне неправильный подход к йоге. Асаны - не растяжки. Это энергетическая практика, рассчитанная на возгонку энергии которая поднимается по здоровому позвоночнику для достижения просветления . Поэтому если у Вас поврежден позвоночник, эта же энергия разбивает его еще больше.
По Аюрведе. В бытность свою в Индии я работала переводчиком в аюрведической клинике. Я не издеваюсь, так совпало с кругом очерченых Вами интересов.. Друзья мои, изучать аюрведу по книгам и статьям в интернете, это все равно что учиться хирургии по пособиям. Врачи Аюрведисты учатся 5 лет в институте, это целостная медицинская система, конкурирующая с представленной здесь, не гомеопатия, гирудотерапия или траволечение. Аюрведу нельзя и невозможно применять без консультации врача. Даже если Вы правильно определили свою Дошу (хотя чистых дош не бывает), есть пракрити, а есть врикрити, то есть доша врожденная и доша текущая. Задача не в том, чтобы у Вас все доши пришли в равновесие, а в том, чтобы восстановить соотношение, присущее вашему телу от рождения. Грубо говоря, Вы свою болячку заработали, потому что одна из трех Дош, которые у Вас есть, изменила равновесие, дарованное Вам природой. При одних и тех же диагнозах это может быть выход из- под контроля любой из Трех, и аюрведическое лечение будет совершенно разным, даже противоположным.
Как-то так. Если получилось путано, пишите в личку, я постараюсь объяснить доходчивее.
Напрашивается вопрос, если я все это знаю, почему не использую для своего лечения?
1) Йогу пробовала, описала.
2) Аюрведа мощная и прекрасная система, но пользоваться ей можно только на месте - в Азии, потому что здесь это дорого и неэффективно (это и физеотерапия, и массаж, и диета, и режим. Половины специалистов не соберешь, лекарства в большинстве теряют свойства при транспортировке, диету нужно перекраивать под местные продукты). В Азии мы - белые - "кошельки на ножках", убьешься искать нормальную клинику и нормального врача.

Еще раз прошу прощения за длинную и страстную речь после скромного и неуверенного вступления. Изначально я не собиралась делиться собственным негативным опытом, а просто хотела насторожить Вас и побудить поискать в интернете информацию о вреде йоги. Все, что я тут излагаю, описано многократно в разных источниках, просто нам свойственно доверять только личному опыту и учиться только на своих ошибках.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Янв 2018)

@Будем здоровы, Вы стояли на голове, в йоге?

Я Йогой с детства занимаюсь,  и сомневаюсь,  что грыжи из за этого,  скорее наоборот. 
У меня мышцы дерявенеют, я даже не уверена,  что из за грыж, когда сижу.

Йога, при правильном подходе, хорошая вещь,  ведь сколиоз и проблемы со спиной у меня с рождения,  а поехало все ближе к 45 годам,  при этом у меня хорошая гибкость,  и нет лишнего веса.

Про Доши это хорошо,  только это нужно осознавать на уровне интуиции.
Александру я писала, что все похожее на Дошу Вата, у меня,  и у него-холод, и гипервозбудимость, но допустим у меня такая Доша с рождения,  сейчас мне она уже чуть мешает.
Если без Дош,  то была я у своего остеопата,  говорит про ту же гипервозбудимость, которой я полностью себя измотала. Говорит что ни йогу ни ЛФК вообще не нужно,  а нужно восстановление,  т.е вообще без всего. Электрошоке рекомендовал,  чтобы успокоилась чуть))А от тунелек мне завтра консилиум врачебный будет финлепсин выписывать.


----------



## Будем здоровы (31 Янв 2018)

С Дошами.
Есть врожденное соотношение и жизненные колебания цикла, которые не нарушают здоровья. Например, большинство детей кафы/ капхи, большинство стариков - ваты. Есть и сезонные колебания дош, например  зима — время кафы. Но все эти отклонения не рушат баланс, организм рассчитан на то, чтобы к ним приспосабливаться.
А вот если Вы вдруг начнете обжираться жирным или плюшками, переезжать с места на место или дергать себе нервы по тем или иным причинам, одна из врожденных дош выйдет из-под контроля и придавит остальные, тогда заболеете. Какая из, на поверхности не лежит. Потому что заболеете Вы допустим, от нехватки питты, а прижала ее разбушевавшаяся кафа. 
Есть болезни тридош: рак и геморрой. Они самые плохо поддающиеся аюрведе.
Есть те, которые аюрведа лечит легко: астма, диабет, псориаз.
С позвоночником и костями все непросто. Артриты однозначно ватские болезни, поэтому и присущи старикам - у них вата разрастается в силу возраста и часто теряет границы. А вот грыжи - нет, они вторичны относительно дисбаланса, тут врач нужен.
Он проведет пульсовую диагностику в разных частях тела (будет определять, струится ваш пульс, как вода, крадется, как тигр, или лопочет, как белка хе-хе), будет обстукивать и обслушивать, и обнюхивать (извините). И назначит прежде всего физеолечение: массаж масляный, молочный или травяным порошком, прогревание распаренными травами, или литье масла на лоб на специальном столе, заливание жгучих смесей в ноздри или лечебную рвоту и так далее. 
Короче, негде взять, это высокое исскуство. А в Индии врачей-шарлатанов ничуть не меньше, чем у нас, а может быть и больше. Например в ту клинику, где я работала, лечиться не поеду, столько не зарабатываю. Да и жуки они, чтобы делали как положено, все время надо за горло держать и пальцы поджимать. 
Про йогу.
Вы абсолютно правы, что есть причины наших проблем, которые лежат на поверхности. Шею легче всего свернуть в сарвангасане и ширшасане, поясницу - в ардхе чакрасане. Но я пишу о другом. Мое мнение — йога не является оздоровительной практикой для больного позвоночника, потому что помимо механической растяжки она несет энергетическую составляющую, несовместимую с проблемами именно в позвоночнике. Я считаю, что это относится ко всей практике йоги, независимо от конкретных поз. 
Мое мнение, что ЛФК, плавание, ходьба нам принесут больше пользы. Это мой опыт, и тут я им поделилась с Вами.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Янв 2018)

@Будем здоровы,  тут по большому счету начнеш хвататься и за аюверду и все остальное,  потому что полный бред с медициной у нас.
Была сейчас на "консилиуме",  прошу снять болевой синдром. Крутили вертел молодой невролог,  не испорченный и не подкованный ещё в денежных вопросах так сильно ,  ортопед, главврач. Тот, что молодой намекнул быстро на пребагдалин,  который фиг достанешь,  и на блокаду в кубитальный канал. Но там ещё спазм грушевидной мышцы, и черт знает,  что с ним делать. ЛФК вроде бы его усиливает только,
Остальные: повторно снять Мрт шеи, поясницы в их клинике конечно, ну и анализы и типа лечение потом.
С поясницей более менее понятно,  там Мрт трхгодичное,  остальное не понятно точно.
У меня от злости по моему все симптомы обострилось,  зачем им Мрт то каждый год?
Говорю рентген может быть,  не,  не то.
Блокаду сделала, пребагдалин заменила на финлепсин,  продали без рецепта.
В принципе,  я в эту клинику за рецептом на финлепсин и шла, у них остеопат хороший,  говорит, что боли вызваны патологический доменантой,  хронические то биш. 
Пока кушаю финлепсин))Ни о йоге,  ни о ЛФК речь пока не идёт,  йога, к стати,  мне очень помогала в плане нервно моральной устойчивости,  на счёт плаванья,  пробовала,  обострение и спазм, но я руками при этом гребла.


----------



## Будем здоровы (31 Янв 2018)

От йоги я оставила себе йога-нидру. Прегабалин берегу как зеницу ока, каждая капсула на счету, ем только если ночь и от боли на стенку лезу. А про мрт я поняла так: каждое новое обострение требует нового мрт. У меня за прошлый год их три с промежутками по 2 месяца. И да, они существенно отличаются друг от друга в худшую сторону.
Спазм грушевидки не поддается растяжке, во всяком случае у меня. Если я начинаю ее тянуть, сразу ловлю обострение. Из того, что предложили бы в Аюрведе подошел бы масляный массаж мешочками с вареным рисом. Нагреть, что ли, самой кунжутного масла, насыпать вареного риса в холщовый мешок и выдать маме, чтоб попу мне терла...


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Янв 2018)

@Будем здоровы,  а это выход, я про рис)) Что у вас за диагноз? Йога нидра или позиция номер 0, если европейская интерпритация, вещь замечательная))
Меня бесит,  что ЛФК не даёт делать, пребагдалин,  чего его беречь,  есть габапетин,  нейромедин,  там все равно курс нужен,  Лирика хорошо работает при неропатии, на сто почти.
Финлепсин -там чётко про нейропатические боли, и он дешевле, мне остеопат этот подсказал.
МРТ с годами вроде лучше не должно становиться,  какой смысл его делать каждые два месяца? 
А что Вы ещё делаете,  что лучше не становиться? 
Я тут прокачку себе все устраиваю, в зале, в этот раз все держалось ровно четыре месяца, раньше меньше,  я была дико красиво прокачана,   местами правда, с осиной талией из за гипертонуса, все это ловко скрутилось с холодами,  пошли спазмы, и красота улетучилась.
В день занятий я работать могла,  сколько угодно, второй и третий день похуже,  ну и так далее. Пока не хрустнуло нечто от большого пальца до ключицы.

Я неправильно написала, не нейромедин, а тебатин,  по моему вся моя прокачка на нем и держалась)) 
Как только господа спортсмены стали меня уверять во вредности лекарств, и я поверила,получила прострел в челюсть))
У них, к стати,  тоже спины болят, и суставы забиты. Я с тренером занималась, у того сколиоз, но форма такая, что можно умереть,  от зависти. 
Тоже болит и мышца под лопаткой, и шеей он верит,  и эти самые грушевидные. Они просто не сидят в офисе, и морально устойчивые, к спазмам, а так их тоже пробивает. Его ещё спасает,  ушу,  я про тренера,  он гибкий,  и мышцы сильные,  но не забиты.  У нас просто массажист общий, кореец, поэтому я про спортсменов много знаю.  Массажист этот тоже со спондилезом,  и тоже в зал ходит,  и пару дней вешается слегонца потом. Но корейцы не любят таблеток совсем,  даже габапетин, так умирают. 
В зал дедушки ходят с ногами, которые не так работают, и даже бабушки иногда мелькают. 
Я же не пойму своих срывы таких, вроде сначала все хорошо, а потом, на держали. 
Там ещё всякие йготренра,  но я посмотрела,  вроде обычные практики,  единственное,  что понравилось,  подушка типа валика широкого под грудной отдел. Ну и в мои любимые березки они не становятся,  вернее по желанию,  у меня же как мантра какая эта березка, по моему я опять в ней стояла, когда пару дней назад ЛФК делала. Она у меня автоматом идёт, на безопасном упражнении покачаемся туда сюда,  оп и березка. И все я себя не уговорю, что ЛФК это один, два, три, а не 50 и 40 раз.


----------



## Будем здоровы (1 Фев 2018)

Я когда поняла, что в сарвангасане мне не стоять, рыдала реальными слезами. Смешно вспомнить.

Мой Вам совет, если без березки не живется, подкладывайте под плечи сложенное вшестеро одеяло, так, чтобы голова была на полу, шея вытянута, а плечи и локти стояли на одеяле. Одеяло нужно складывать очень аккуратно и ровно, с четким краем. На локти одевайте ремень, шириной по ширине плеч, чтобы они не разъезжались, а создавали опору. Посмотрите у Айенгаровцев картинку.
И все-же мое мнение, сарвангасана не для спинальников.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Фев 2018)

@Будем здоровы,  спасибо,  про одеяло и ремни. 
Я от этого особенно не расстраиваюсь,  стоять или нет.
Оно там все странно,  со спиной этой,  иногда ещё как стоять ;-) 
А иногда никак,  бабушка,  кривенькая в поликлинике,  говорит, что раньше только так себе спину ровняла. 
Получше как то, на финлепсине,  бог с той березкой,  мне бы как то правой рукой махать,  и сидеть начать


----------



## Будем здоровы (1 Фев 2018)

А мне бы левой ногой... И тоже сидеть.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Фев 2018)

@Будем здоровы,  нашла Вашу тему,  читаю,  сейчас зима и холодно,  поэтому лечиться дольше. 
С левой ногой тоже проблемы,  нахожу что то среднее,  работать то все равно надо,но любое сидение обострение, через две недели. 
Судя по распросам страждущих обычно проходит,  если какие нюансы есть,  нужно конечно обсудить с нейрохиругом.
Все за и против,  капельницы лизин и проч снимают отек,  если лёжать и мидокалм кушать, ночью ещё больше все расслабляется,  ЛФК в острый период по моему делать ну совсем осторожно нужно.
Я раньше сползала и делала, сейчас нет, правда иногда несёт.
Массаж нельзя, тоже. 
Можно попробовать микс, сходить на физиопроцедуры,  а потом ЛФК.
Иногда работает,  почитайте тему Колокола.


----------



## Будем здоровы (1 Фев 2018)

Тема Колокола у меня настольная. Чел - большой молодец. Сейчас делаю ЛФК 3 раза в день по Ступину, гуляю по 1 км утром и вечером, йога-нидра. Терплю и ЖДУ, когда оно само пройдет


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Фев 2018)

@Будем здоровы, Интересный у вас опыт. С одной стороны не могу с вами не согласиться, т.к. у вас богатый отрицательный опыт разрушения тела йогой.
Но у меня с разу вопрос:
Ну есть же люди у который получается лечить себя йогой, растяжками? Я думаю вы это не будите отрицать? Может просто не всем это надо делать. Т.е. у каждого свой метод лечения?

Второй вопрос в том, что йога, не йога, но растяжку хотя бы минимальную мышц делать все рано надо? Не для достижения каких-то спортивный интересов, а просто для того, чтобы бороться с миофасциальным синдромом. Растяжка это самый действенный метод. Это проверено. Да способов много. Массаж, УВТ и т.п. Но они только на поверхности убивают триггерные точки. А как же быть с остальной частью мышцы? 
Теория про триггерные точки она не лажа. Разве не так?

Я с одной стороны вас понимаю, а с другой стороны не понимаю как тогда заниматься? 
Я когда говорю про йогу для лечения, то имею в виду довольно ограниченное количество упражнений, да и то частично переделанных под пациента, т.е. смесь с ЛФК. Кстати в ЛФК тоже есть упражнения из йоги.

Про Аюрведу я знаю, что это мощная штука. Но самому не разобраться.
Т.е. я давно на подсознательном уровне знаю почему я болею! И я знаю как вылечиться. Мое под сознание уверено на 99,9%. Я не знаю как это объяснить. И дело тут не в йоги будит и не в гимнастики возможно. Гимнастика только поддерживает состояние, чтобы совсем не закиснуть. 
Чтобы вылечиться нужно вы правильно говорите наладить баланс этих ДОШ. Т.е. мне внутренние подсознание именно это и предлагает по сути. Но для этого нужно на 180% развернуть свою жизнь! 
Первое и самое главное, за что нужно взяться, это за проклятую работу! Её реально надо в мусорку! Но именно это и не получается сделать, жизнь не меняется, работать надо, кушать надо, семью кормить и т.п. А значит вылечиться тоже не возможно по сути. Это печально, но факт.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Фев 2018)

Хронический болевой синдром,  сейчас сброшу ссылку своего массажиста.
Сначала нужно убрать боль, а потом ЛФК,  и йогу и проч.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Фев 2018)

Ладно ссылку не буду,  а то скажут,  что реклама,  там про грыжи, едим НСПВ, потом, пребагдалин,  если совсем плохо, потом потихоньку радуемся каждому успеху,  там прошёл больше и проч, ищем белые пятна, или положительные моменты, если они есть, если нет ищем нейрохируга.
Я сегодня,  чтобы добыть Лирику,  три раза в поликлинику сходила,  аж нога почти прошла))Там столько умных слов должно быть в рецепте,+фамилия врача с именем и отчеством)).


----------



## Будем здоровы (1 Фев 2018)

@Александр_100, Вот честно, за 7 лет перевидала около 5 сотен разных йогов, успешных и не очень. Среди них около полутора десятков тех, кто прорвался через трансформацию, т.е потерял возраст и приобрел другое качество тела. Но ни разу лично мне не попался персонаж, вылечивший йогой мало-мальски серьезную болячку. Все про кого-то слышали, кого- то знали, но это всегда ОднаБабкаСказала. А вот покалечившихся попадалось тьма. Колени и позвоночники. Спросите у неврологов, они подтвердят.
Про растяжку думаю, что Вы правы, но у меня пока не идет. Как потяну грушевидку, так спазм и новый круг. Про тригерные точки уверена, что так и есть, найти бы спеца, чтобы их пораздавил, а так только синяки на бедра сажаю. Про интуицию это самое главное. И лучше бы всего, чтобы она вывела на врача, которому хоть сдаться—хоть отдаться. А там что скажет, операция, значит так тому и быть.

@Kaprikon, может, пока за Лирикой бегаете, она уже и не потребуется!


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Фев 2018)

@Будем здоровы, Наберите Мастер Шива в интернете. Он вылечился йогой. Не знаю на сколько правда.
Андрей Сидерский, у него тоже там какие-то проблемы были с позвоночником. Еще кого-то я находил. На этом сайте мне человек писал про тоже самое. Может у них болячки не серьезные были, не знаю.
Специалист по триггерам один - Доктор Лукьянов, он в Кисловодске, есть на этом сайте. Больше других не знаю. Разговаривал с людьми, кто лечился у него, говорят помогает, он действительно триггеры находит и убирает.
Только стоимость его лечения не всем по карману.
Еще по поводу йоги хочу отметить. Почему одним помогают, а другим нет.
1) Все зависит от степени разрушения позвоночника.
2) Не всем именно этим надо лечиться. Почему? Ткани у вех разные. У кого-то жидкие, у кого-то более жесткие.
Точно также как вы говорите про вред йоги. Тоже самое можно сказать про тяжелую атлетику. Есть масса людей кто до ломали себе позвоночник. А есть люди, которые тяжелой атлетикой вылечили себе этот позвоночник. Т.е. не вылечили, но вполне поддерживают хорошее состояние тела.
Одним помогает. Другим не помогает совсем. Вы в своей теме так и написали я читал (одно из последних сообщений).

@Будем здоровы,
Мне вообще из всех лечений больше всего пчелы помогают! Я к апитерапевту хожу. Если интересно расскажу! Это пчеложаление, если аллергии нет, то штука очень неплохая.

_Модератор: в этой теме Александр рассказал о своём опыте применения апитерапии._


----------



## Sana. (2 Фев 2018)

По поводу йоги позволю себе вмешаться. Есть достаточно отзывов о результатах йогатерапии на сайте классической йоги у Виктора Бойко. Он занимается йогатерапией больше 30 лет и результаты у его учеников более, чем впечатляющие, начиная с проблем с опорно-двигательным аппаратом и заканчивая иммунитетом. Проблема в том, что заниматься надо постоянно, и результаты становятся видны не скоро. Больше того, основное значение имеют не асаны и их выполнение, а внутреннее состояние практикующего, в котором проходит практика. 

А нам надо быстро, чтобы не болело. Терпения нет ни у кого.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Фев 2018)

@Sana., Согласен с вами!
Но чтобы асаны правильно выполнять, да еще все это подделать под твои проблемы. Нужен инструктор типа  Виктора Бойко. А такого не реально найти. Я попробовал поискать, там либо не хотят (боятся) либо всякую фигню преподают, т.е. стандарт. А мне нужен другой подход. Нужно программу составлять.

_Бойко в терапевтической практике, его приглашали к сотрудничеству медицинские институты. Центр вегетативной патологии исследовал его в процессе практики асан и пранаям при помощи специальной аппаратуры, чтобы изучить благотворное влияние гимнастика йогов на нервную систему и применять ее при лечении различного типа неврозов._
_
*«Школа йоги Виктора Бойко»* была организована в 2000 году и сегодня имеет немало филиалов в России и СНГ. Здесь новичков предупреждают: «Йога — это не спорт. Если вы пришли «подтянуть фигуру», вам не сюда». Занятия в школе йоги Виктора Бойко преследуют цель саморазвития через обретение физического здоровья и душевного спокойствия. Одна из отличительных особенностей системы Бойко — индивидуальная работа с каждым учеником, поэтому занятия проводятся только в небольших группах (8-12 человек). При помощи преподавателей каждый ученик осваивает йогу в том режиме, который подходит только ему и именно сейчас. Это делает практику йоги «заточенной» на решение определенных задач конкретного человека. В сочетании с «мягкой» техникой освоения асан, это позволяет в краткие сроки восстановить здоровье и прочувствовать основной эффект йоги, ведущий к «пробуждению» — состояние «пустоты ума», или как говорится в йога-сутрах Патанджали, «Йога читта вритти ниродхах»._


----------



## Будем здоровы (2 Фев 2018)

@Александр_100, я внимательно прочла всю Вашу тему. Вы убедительны, уже бы помчалась к апитерапевту, но у меня аллергия на мед. И то думаю, может рискнуть.

@Александр_100, я была у Бойко на занятиях
Там все очень медленно, плавно, едва-едва. Может, так и правильно, может, я торопунька, но я реально мерзла и тосковала. За 3 месяца не почувствовала ничего, ушла.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Фев 2018)

@Будем здоровы,   с йогой понятно,  но мне кажется все ассаны не быстро делаются. В Индии то как спешат или нет? Это у нас раз два,  и вывих чего нибудь. Или там грыжа,  я даже не представляю,  как в йоге можно грыжу заработать,  тут как Доктор Ступин говорит,  до боли, но не через боль.


----------



## Будем здоровы (3 Фев 2018)

@Kaprikon, если Вы не занимались у Бойко, Вы не знаете, что такое «медленно» Все остальное, включая Индию и любые самостоятельные занятия, по его мнению, слишком быстро. 2—3 асаны за занятие. Я говорю, я реально замерзала. И главное, был бы эффект... А так представьте, деньги вполне себе, времени тонна (после работы, от семьи и от ребенка), а результат 0. То есть вообще ничего, кроме сомнительного морального удовлетворения.

А йоге грыжи зарабатываются незаметно и легко. Там кольнуло при входе, тут потянуло на выходе, после занятия некомильфо-отлежалась. Пропускать нельзя, асаны делаются до легкой болезненности. И вообще «тело просыпается через боль», «естественным образом болезни проходят через обострение». А потом хась на мрт 3 вполне себе грыжи в шейном!

Нет, ну конычно есть персонажи, которые с занятия уезжают на скорой. Но у меня было все слоули-слоули и шанти-шанти


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Фев 2018)

@Будем здоровы, я не сильно понимаю, как на йогу можно ходить на занятия, у меня это образ жизни. здесь,  на сайте, это похоже на упражнения на растяжку,  грыжи у всех вобщем-то,  без йоги,  у меня сколиоз ещё. 
И этот чертов скрученый таз, вот с этим попробуй подбери упражнения. 
Лирика в дозе два штука +финлепсин,  мне чуть прострелы сняли, 
Я занимаюсь по практике Сидерского,  название ассан вообще не знаю, да мне и не нужно. 
У него есть йога 23, дыхательных практики,  и комплекс для повышения резистентность,  там грыжи точно не заработать,  а для разминки хорошо, дам ещё метроном, для спещащих.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Фев 2018)

@Будем здоровы, Аллергия на мед - это не значит, что аллергия на яд пчелиный! Это я вам точно скажу. С аллергией на мед ходят вполне к апитерапевту лечиться у нас народ.
Начинается все с одной. Аллергия бывает двух типов на яд. Первое - это фактически анафилактический шок - это очень редко. Второе - это когда можно и две и три поставить, но от них вскакивает температура и это постоянно, т.е. привыкание не хочет идти. Еще у некоторых бывает это все потом не рассасывается до конца, а образуются такие валики на теле. Но про все это апитерапевты знают и умереть не дадут не переживайте. Пчелы больно кусаются. Больнее чем у вас болит от грыж. Там даже сам эффект укуса дает организму такой заряд, что потом и не болит типа. В здоровом теле на пчел не приходят, нужно чтобы сильно болело, тогда уже все рано. Попробуйте, операцию всегда успеете. Больше грыжа от пчел не вылезет.
Я бы хотел на занятия к Бойко. Пускай медленно, мне та и надо, а то я тоже все быстро и потом обострение. Жаль что они в Москве. Далеко и дорого ехать. А у нас в городе только фитнес клубы, а не йога. Т.е. йога есть - но это спорт по факту.


----------



## Будем здоровы (4 Фев 2018)

@Александр_100, апитерапию взяла на заметку


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Фев 2018)

@Будем здоровы, Только еще раз напоминаю. *Ни каких пасечников*! Только к доктору, апитерапевту! Место введения, количество имеет свое значение. Ставить куда попало и сколько попало толку не будет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Будем здоровы, Только еще раз напоминаю. *Ни каких пасечников*! Только к доктору, апитерапевту!...


Ага, а себе то сами ставите!

Как вспомню, как отделение кричало и разбегалось когда наш апитерапевт распускал своих пчел!!
Смех и грех!


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Да себе сам ставлю. Я просто уже знаю куда ставить! Но начинал я не с пасечника, а с апитерапевта.
Самому ставить можно, только после того, как ты изучишь полностью реакцию организма на пчел. Но это года два - три.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2018)

Самому! Себе!
Вы только представьте как это делает девушка, лет так до 30!
Это же кино! Причём комедия!


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Фев 2018)

Я почему-то в шоке от результатов Мрт позвоночника, пишут протрузия L 4-l5, небольшие остеофиты,  вся спина деревянная, у меня такого классного результата Мрт и не было никогда, чего она вся немет эта спина?
И что с ней делать, косой таз, плоскостопие, но это у всех, даже пресловутая лирика это не снимает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2018)

@Kaprikon, так лирику с антидепрессантом попробовать.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Фев 2018)

Доктор Ступин,  мне хуже от антидепресантов, мне и так жутко больно, а я жутко весёлая, защита такая.
Таз скручен,  плоскостопие говорят или последствия грыж,  поэтому меофасцит такой,  мышцы все уплотнились от спазмов,  плечи каменные, как у статуи, завтра стельки буду пробовать.

У меня гипертонус мышц сильный, просто больше ни у кого других вариантов нет, почему, сил воли долго вырабатывает наверно, ну и окамянела немного.

По Мрт я уже начинаю любить свой позвоночник,  вот бы ещё не болело ничего.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  что ещё нужно или можно проверить. Грыжа почему то стала протрузией,  спондилез только формируется. Я же "трещу"  и искрю,  как лампочка Ильича,  с головы до пят, и не могу работать, что левой, что правой рукой. Спереди на плече шишка, круглая мышца руки тоже,рентген плеча,  все без паталогий. Гипертонус длинных мышц,  если массажист мнет его, он усиливается,  от остеопата я падаю и все это по правой стороне. 
Неужели так может проявляться плоскостопие,  или вернее после операции у меня мышцы в колено чуть нестабильно,  но такие прострелы.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Фев 2018)

Немного разобрались,  боль в пояснице такая дикая это почечная кролика.
Таз чуть подравнять стельками,  гипертонус одна стопа заваливается наружу. 
Ходить без каблуков нельзя, сказали, да мне без них хуже,  лучше, когда см 5.
То, что у меня мочекаменка,  узнала впервые,  а давно же эта зараза.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2018)

То есть болело от МКБ?

Если нашли причину боли, то остальное ерунда.
Большинство все это имеют и не замечают даже.
Лирика тогда точно не нужна, скорее АД, или много лфк.


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Фев 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Самому! Себе!
> Вы только представьте как это делает девушка, лет так до 30!
> Это же кино! Причём комедия!


Да ни какое ни кино. У меня таких знакомых две. Одной 34, другой 40, они тоже сами себе пчел ставят. Поехала на природу, взяла пинцет, наставила. Захочешь не болеть и не такое научишься делать. 
Кстати там в яде кажется гиалуроновая кислота есть. Можно морщинки на лице подтягивать! Отличный способ! Натуральный! Рекомендую девушкам! 
Мы как-то вместе поехали ходим пчел ловим и колемся. Идут люди, и спрашивают. Вы чего там делаете? А мы им - наркоманы, колемся! Те, аж чуть не подавились с начало. А потом один спрашивает, а что колите? Пчел колем! Как пчел? Ну так пчел - наркота, полезно, натурально, современно, хотите попробовать?. Те так и не поняли по моему. Вот это реально была комедия!!! 

@Kaprikon, а у меня вся на оборот сейчас расслаблено! Я за два года все камни разбил, все расслабил пчелами, гимнастикой и т.п. Тело как тряпочка. Все двигается, все шевелится. Могу как котик свернуться калачиком и спать на коврике и мурлыкать!
Вот только толку с этого нет! Я думал я вылечусь. А этого не произошло. Пока "я лежу дома калачиком", ничего не болит, а как начинаю сидеть, ходить, так сразу все опять поехало, то пятка немеет, ягодица болит, голова кружится, давление прыгает, аритмия сердца и т.п.! Все осталось как было.
По этому если вас разожмет, то это еще не значит, что наступит здоровье к сожалению!

@Kaprikon, _Неужели так может проявляться плоскостопие, или вернее после операции у меня мышцы в колено чуть нестабильно, но такие прострелы._
Может! Я тут недавно открытие сделал для себя. У меня несколько пар обуви. Есть зимние, есть летние кроссовки, есть тапочки.
Ношение разной обуви дает прострелы в разных местах! Это я прямо зафиксировал на примере зимних ботинок и летних кроссовок. Зимние вообще забросил, на улице -20 градусов, я хожу в летних. Почему? В зимних вообще ходит не возможно прострелы прост очень сильные. В летних стреляет по меньше, там подошва по мягче! Тапочки еще не пробовал сильно холодно в них выходить, лето жду. В кроссовках правда кружится голова после 5 км ходьбы. В зимних голова не кружится, но болит левая нога.
У меня желание босиком пойти по улице и проверить как оно будит? Может это и будит здоровье? Я летом обязательно проверю на даче посмотрим, что выйдет. Вся механика движения от стопы и все проблемы от туда.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Фев 2018)

@Александр_100,  прострелы в разных местах я как раз и ловлю сейчас,  особенно при попытке походить в стельках,  там где Л4 аж искртит. Тело как тряпочку не есть гуд, но наверное лучше чем вся спина в гепертонусе.

@Доктор Ступин,  есть какой-то особенность в ЛФК для этого Л4-Л5, что там лучше делать расслаблять,  укреплять? У меня не сильно хорошая ситуация, остеопороз L1-L2, и эта протрузия, про неё раньше писали грыжа, 8 мм, но от её размера не легче, получается как бы нестабильность.
ЛФК и так много, но я не могу сидеть,  там все "съезжает",  какой корсет можно попробовать в моем случае?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2018)

@Kaprikon, а в вашу тему вернуться можно?
Надо все вспомнить.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, я сейчас попробую в альбом диски загрузить.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Фев 2018)

Я не знаю, правильно ли я из загрузила, они мне все там на одно лицо, но во всяком случае это поясница.


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Фев 2018)

@Kaprikon, А вот такую гимнастику не пробовали делать?


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Фев 2018)

@Александр_100,  спасиб,  сейчас будем пробовать) 
Мне остеопат шоке прописал, чтобы снизить активность.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Фев 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я не знаю, правильно ли я из загрузила, они мне все там на одно лицо, но во всяком случае это поясница.
> ...


Лучшие снимки в последние две недели.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  не правильно?
Шоке наверное верное решение, а то я в последнее время приобрела массу не нужных навыков,  таких как стояние в планах по минуте,  в разных,  не включая остальные способы "оздоровления",  но это все не даёт мне возможности сидеть,  даже с перерывами. 
Что там на снимках, если это не одна и та же "нарезка".
Спасибо.

Шокер, хотела сказать.
От Ад у меня странная ситуация, мне так больно и так весело,  что через два месяца начинает напрягать.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Фев 2018)

@Александр_100,  из всех гимнастика мне помогает раскатать квадратную мышцу,  ту что спереди на ноге бутылкой с тёплой водой,  если удачно постараться, что то расслабляется, и чуть легче, уходит гипертонус. 
Ещё мне эксцентрики делали, кто-то на ноги садиться, и тянут вниз весом, там ещё нужно сопротивляешься движению вниз, но не обязательно, и тоже не на долго, но вариант на все 100.
А все остальное не сильно помогает, йогой я пытаюсь вытянуть это место, ложусь на одну ногу животом, но тоже не всегда получается, после ванной легче идёт. Заодно и руки тяну, там если противоположных рукой держать стопу, очень не плохо. 
Пробовала парчу и тайцзы для грудного и рук, не идёт, там где руки вверх или в сторону ловлю спазм. Разве что на спазмы эти плюнуть,  за месяц можно растянуть чуть чуть,  но это надо дома быть.
 Переключил мышь,  вся такая в попытках отравить LA Murr сообщение, с важным видом там тормозила, но активно с собой боролась,  ещё в стельках,  которые мне таз должены выровнять,  и дополнительно пытаясь правильно сидеть с выгнутым лордозом,  которым попробуй попади в спинку стула,  короче плюнула,  вернулась в исходное положение. Ах да, ещё и на Лирике, там попробуй ещё сообщение отправь) Короче на Лирику плюнула тоже,  это круче Адов,  боль снимает конечно.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  лучшие снимки?
Если все верно,  я не понимаю,  почему мне третий раз за месяц клинит поясницу+трапеции. 
Что там не так, какая-то особая протрузия?
Причём чётко обе квадратные мышцы ног.

Я не могу почему-то пить Ады, у меня спастика усиливается, я не понимаю пока, почему такая реакция,  причём не зависимо от срока их питья. Пытаюсь третий раз уже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2018)

Покажи описание снимков.
Интересно.
Клинит поясницу-трапеции- это как?


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, описание.
Начинает выкручивать ногу,  потом сводит руки, это если сидеть.
Я уже и мышь в другую руку переключила,  левую скручивает больше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2018)

Надо переделать!


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  из за артефактов?

Вы писали про руки, если сжимать кисти и там что-то шелкает и мешает,  это что?
В шее у меня тоже эти 3,5 мм. И ширина позвоночного канал 9 мм,


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2018)

Фото переделать.
Вы можете прочитать текст?


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Фев 2018)

И про АДЫ,  я пила золофт и Симбалту, от них ни боли не чувствуется, ни спина не чувствуется,  может так и должно быть? 
Препарат выбора это третико?  На меня в поликлинике смотрят как на идиотку,  когда я прошу Лирику и финлепсин,  там девочки молоденькие,  да и старенький психиатр тоже. Частные клиники не выписывают такие препараты. Рядом институт Вредена,  там только Конвалис максимум,  он не помогает.

@Доктор Ступин,  извиняюсь  
Переделала фото

Фото :


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2018)

Принято.
Это я про снимки, как раз про артефакты.
А так, и на этой неделе лучшие снимки.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  лучшие,  потому что не чему болеть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2018)

Есть конечно, но не так много как у других.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а что делать с тем, что может болеть? 
ЛФК каждый день,  ходьба 10 км каждый день,  цигун, для рук - правая рука деревянная,от массажа обострение,  от Ад спазмы и инсомия.
В корсете сидеть,  не сидеть, я не знаю,  как отличить меофасцит от спондиатроза. ТАМ на снимках чего больше?

Это грудной отдел, может в нем тоже все не так плохо? Но мне стягивает руки и плечи,  и горло спереди,  щитовидку нормальная, трапеции не нормальные и грудная мышца спереди, там, как канаты все натянуто,  щелкает клюцица.
По описаниям,  грыж нет,  статика нарушена в 6-8 грудном.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Фев 2018)

@Kaprikon, У вас МРТ лучше моего!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2018)

> Но мне стягивает руки и плечи, и горло спереди, щитовидку нормальная, трапеции не нормальные и грудная мышца спереди, там, как канаты все натянуто, щелкает клюцица.


Ту грудной - то, как виноват?
- либо мышцы местно
- либо нервы из шеи
- либо мышцы-через нервы-из мозга


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  мышцы через нервы из мозга,  это к какому врачу идти?
Грудной скрипит трапециями,  которые в шишках,  что спереди,  что под руками,  под руками там даже не шишки а залежи.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, @Александр_100,  с праздником 

К стати,  вот мозг,  ну не он сам, а его сосуды,  пишут бифукация,  но чёт у меня эта бифукация до большого пальца ноги доходит


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> К стати,  вот мозг,  ну не он сам, а его сосуды,  пишут бифукация,  но чёт у меня эта бифукация до большого пальца ноги доходит
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 119773


Наши нарушения на МРТ не видны.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,  мышцы через нервы из мозга,  это к какому врачу идти?
> Грудной скрипит трапециями,  которые в шишках,  что спереди,  что под руками,  под руками там даже не шишки а залежи.


Грудной отдел скрипит, но нервов идущих из грудного отдела  на руки, шею и горло, нет.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  скрипят ротаторы,  длинные мышцы 
Я хотела спросить,  вот эта шишка,  спереди плеча,  вернее плечей, лестничные,  тенденит?,  что может давать такую картину, он болят,  такое ощущение,  что дельты спереди забиты,  а задние не работают совсем.
Суставы сами нормально,  такие же шишки на локтях,  сами кости нормальные.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2018)

А фото спереди, похоже это просто ключично-акромиальные суставы.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  с переди нет этих штук.
Когда скручивает от лба до большого пальца -это похоже на психосоматику?
А эти шишки, как раз и хрустят и болят,  там типа миогелоза что-то,  я думаю это как раз от положения за компом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2018)

Ключично-акромиальный сустав и субакромиальный бурсит.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  спасибо, а что делаеть?
После алкоголя проходит, чуть чуть, но его же не будешь вечно пить.
Руки вверх не поднимать пока?
Я в шишки Дипроспан прокола, стало хуже,  УВТ отек, может помочь зарядка,  если да, то какая? 
Или ждать,  как остеопат советовал,  и не дергаться особо? 
Корсет куда при работе? 
От холода сильно сводит,  пью финлепсин, может не верно +мидокалм.

Я фотографировала этот сустав,  но плечо как бы идёт вперёд,  не держит его что то,,  рентген делала, сам сустав ок, плечо спереди припухшее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2018)

Ну диагноз-то пока, предварительный.
Не дёргаться, вполне вариант подходящий. Алкоголь, скорее антидепрессант, так же вариант. Мне больше  нравится - много правильной Лфк и периодического пролечивания.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  мне тоже нравиться много ЛФК, почему с одного бока мышцы могут быть каменные, косые живота,  я там обруч покрутила , там как броня все, стоит их трогать?  Гиперлордоз у меня , ЛФК на эти мышцы не идёт , промять их пыталась, бестолку.
Я сейчас УВТ делаю, но на плечевой,  на поясницу обруч, и ЛФК для подострого,я честно сказать такого не встречала , как спазм или прострел от ключицы может бить в пах почти, что это за нерв такой ?
У меня и при зарядке так было , и на тренажерах , лупит в одно и то же место,  ключица , куда-то в живот, подвздошная мышца, что это за симптом такой?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2018)

Симптом микросоциального синдрома


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  , это как миофасциального?
Смешно наверное , но там какая то связь, с большим пальцем на ноге, самое обидное происходит одновременно , ногу руку мне скручивает, немного. 
Пока ЛФК, и УВТ, дальше что делать не знаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2018)

А какой ещё синдром работает от руки до больного пальца ноги и даёт мышцу как камень?
Если это мышца.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Июл 2018)

Я думала , что это шутка ," пальцево ключичный синдром " 
Это группа мышц, наверно , но пощупать это дело я могу , может мотома,  но как то длино сильно .


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Июл 2018)

Злая, вещь это УВТ,  мне бьют руки, болят ноги, интересно , если ноги побить,  что будет болеть, я уже отказываться шла, но где-то на уровне подсознания легче стало чуть , через неделю.Может от финлепсин конечно, но мне кажется, он бы так быстро не подействовал , две половинки на тот момент были сгрызть только.
"Ода" очень хвалит УВТ,  даже для тех, у кого артроз от псориаза,  у меня все ногти полетели, на руках, 
на ногах, но это давно, псориаз не показывает никакой анализ. Высыпания сильных нет, только на руке, где ноги , и на стопе,  где также история.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Июл 2018)

@Kaprikon, ОДА - просто делать УВТ умеет наверное. УВТ наверное хорошая штука, вот только специалистов нет.
Мне УВТ почти не помогло. Т.е. эффект как от обычного массажа не больше.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  какое Ваше мнение о процессе Жулеве,  Вы как то писали, что книги у него супер .


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Сен 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  добрый день,  вопрос такой, скрипит вернее жутко хрустит вся спина, от шеи до низу,  справа,  включая руки, мышцы спереди грудину стянуты,  и мышцы шеи спереди тоже,это синдром чего такого ?
Растягивать не даёт,  с ЛФК не дружит,  у меня там протрузия Л4

Вот до неё и хрустит , с шеи начиная


----------



## Виктор-72 (1 Окт 2018)

Добрый день. Присоединяюсь к вопросу. В чем может быть причина лавинообразно нарастающей "болтанки" в суставах? Вопрос не праздный. Что делать и можно ли (имеет ли смысл) что-то делать.
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,  добрый день,  вопрос такой, скрипит вернее жутко хрустит вся спина, от шеи до низу,  справа,  включая руки, мышцы спереди грудину стянуты,  и мышцы шеи спереди тоже,это синдром чего такого ?
> Растягивать не даёт,  с ЛФК не дружит,  у меня там протрузия Л4
> 
> Вот до неё и хрустит , с шеи начиная


Синдром Титца?


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  нагрузок поражение корешковыц с7-с8 с права преимущественно по типу страдания малиновый оболочки и диффузора полинейропатия вегетативных волокон рук, асконопати, ну нерв в локте зажат,аскононотмезис.
Куда с этим и что делать?


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Окт 2018)

@Kaprikon, А вы уверены, что именно в локте зажат? Может в плече. Обычно в плече или запястии кисти руку.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,  нагрузок поражение корешковыц с7-с8 с права преимущественно по типу страдания малиновый оболочки и диффузора полинейропатия вегетативных волокон рук, асконопати, ну нерв в локте зажат,аскононотмезис.
> Куда с этим и что делать?


Если зажат, то консервативное лечение и блокаду и при неэффективности - операция.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  операция с7-с8?, зажато там и в локте .

Негрубое поражение с7-с8 преимущественно по типу страдания миелиновой оболочки, как это расшифровать

Мне там все простимулировали на Эмнг, у меня сегодня все зажато,  и нога тоже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,  операция с7-с8?, зажато там и в локте .


Операция на локте.
В шее полечить


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  образовали, в шее пишут не зажаты корешки,  лёгкое дифузное страдание вегетативных волокон нервов рук, что за зверь?
Локтей нерв как-то связан с круглой мышцей руки? И подлопаточным нервом?

И как полечить эти с7-с8, не берет их НСПв


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2018)

Все по жалобам.
Какая главная на сегодня?


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Окт 2018)

До этого были дикие боли в руке , от локтя,  до этого 8позвонка, рука практически падала , кололи диклофенак и декаместазон один раз.
Дикие прошли, я намазала шею и руку гелем и обмотала шарфом , ну и милорелаксант,  получила стягивание рук и ног,  увеличила отек наверно. 
Сейчас у меня немеют кисти, ниже 8 все хрустит,  в шее тоже. 
После вчерашней стимуляции рук, когда проводили Эмнг сильнее.
Жалобы в основном на невозможность работать правой рукой .
Может это уже психологически, но в ноги мне тоже отдаёт,  по ломпасу.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Окт 2018)

@Kaprikon, я думаю, просто нужно дать отдохнуть правой руке так эдак месяц и постепенно нормализуется.
Я понимаю, что как это сделать когда нужно работать. Вот на этот вопрос у меня нет ответа. Разве что мышку в левую руку.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Окт 2018)

Мышку в левую конечно,  у меня такое ощущение , что любые действия на этой правой руке вызывают у меня усиление спазма, вот, вчера это Эмнг , про УВТ я вообще молчу, аналогично массаж, любой вид ЛФК на эту руку, и т.д

@Доктор Ступин,  что делать с этим постоянным спазмом, лежать, не трогать руку, ждать, когда мелатонин нарастет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2018)

> ..До этого были дикие боли в руке , от локтя,  до этого 8позвонка, рука практически падала , кололи диклофенак и декаместазон один раз...


Острый период, купирован быстро, одним уколом дексаметазона, это счастье.


> ...Дикие прошли, я намазала шею и руку гелем и обмотала шарфом , ну и милорелаксант,  получила стягивание рук и ног,  увеличила отек наверно....


Так отек уже прошёл. А спазм остался, так может это боль и есть, спастическая.


> ...Сейчас у меня немеют кисти, ниже 8 все хрустит,  в шее тоже...


Пусть хрустит, а вот как немеют опишите. Когда, от чего и где?

После вчерашней стимуляции рук, когда проводили Эмнг сильнее.
Как-то не очень возможно.


> ...Жалобы в основном на невозможность работать правой рукой ....


От чего, от слабости ?


> ...Может это уже психологически, но в ноги мне тоже отдаёт,  по ломпасу...


Скорее что-то другое.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  спазму этому триста лет, он как верёвка от нижнего позвонка в руку, ну и локоть ,, он ничем не снимается , лупит мне от туда до самой попы, буду просить деинервацию, или сначала это , что в локте убрать, может отпустит.
Если как либо стимулировать это место, спазм усиливается и отек этот вечный не проходит, там хрустит не кость, а либо застой лимфы, либо кальций, не массаж, не демексидом, ни очень умный остеопат убрать этот спазм не смогли.Может конечно там от другого идёт, любые действия в этом месте вызывают спазм артерии, тогда можно ещё попробовать, левой рукой поработать и т.п  Полинейропатия вегетативных волокон страшный зверь? По моему она у меня от постоянного приёма милорелаксантов, я уже зареклась, не пью их.

@Доктор Ступин,  слабости в руках нет, в кистях скорее,  они как ватные и влажные, ногти все покрошились , я с утра, ванной это все снимаю, при работе получаю шелчок в голову и ниже, и понеслось. И так каждый день. В руках нет мышц почти и шея, как у гусенка,

У меня непросто 13 см, может из за этого такие спазмы быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2018)

Слабости нет.
Болит нет.
Хруст не волнует.
К спазму привыкли.

Здорова.


Онемение кистей есть по утрам? Ночью от онемений крстей просыпаетесь?


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  нет не просыпаюсь, спазм трапеции, и сбоку шеи, когда сижу и работаю,  к спазму не привыкла , он мне не даёт работать. 
ЛФК воспринимает как личную обиду .


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Окт 2018)

@Kaprikon, это все бесполезно. Пока высидите за компьютером будит спазм, онемение и т.п. Ничего с этим не поделать. Я тоже много чего перепробовал. Потом 13 июля 2018г - бросил к чертям эту работу и уехал на дачу. Пожил там 1,5 месяца и здоровье стало возвращаться. Правда сейчас опять сижу разрушаю его. Но куда деваться.
Так, что самое первое, что вам надо, это отдохнуть и не 2-3 недели, а 2-3 месяца! Я понимаю, что это наверное не возможно работу не бросишь. Но другого пути нет к сожалению!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Окт 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,  нет не просыпаюсь, спазм трапеции, и сбоку шеи, когда сижу и работаю,  к спазму не привыкла , он мне не даёт работать.
> ЛФК воспринимает как личную обиду .


Тогда надо этот спазм лечить.
Вариант от Александра 100, вполне приемлем если возможен.
Если не возможен, то начинааем все с начала, организации рабочего места м времени.
Сделайте фото на рабочем месте сбоку, посмотрим что и как неправильно и организуем правильно.
Затем обсудим лфк которые делаете на работе - производственное, кстати каждые 2 часа.
Затем обсудим лфк с нагрузкой-тренировочное, 2-3 раза в неделю.
Затем обсудим регулярное - 2-3 раза в год лечение боли и спазма.
Затем обсудим приём препаратов, которые позволят привыкнуть к тому что останется от спазма после всего перечисленного.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  спасибо 
Отказаться не возможно , от работы,  работать не даёт.
Я дома это лечу,  пью сирдалуд , немисил,  Комбилипен , ЛФК не даёт делать никакое, подъем рук даже при ЛФК в острый период спазм сразу,  я поверить не могла , ходить даёт,  хожу. 
Этот локоть вообще не сгибать нужно? 
Но там все атрофируется.
Но я хоть есть начала,  у меня шесть месяцев такие боли были,  что я есть толком немогла. 
Обучение почки, дистрофия полная, 
Ходить могу, вот и хожу много,  может и не нужно этого делать.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  а можно обсудить регулярные, которые 2-3 раза в год лечат боли и спазмы .
Я пока на этом этапе, на работу в четверг. 
Лфк пока только плечами кручу.
И хожу,  по другому чёт никак.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2018)

А почему с середины списка?
Сами же пишете, что с остальным не разобрались?


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Окт 2018)

@Kaprikon, ходить нужно! Только нужно правильно ходить. Ходить в хорошей обуви. А лучше босиком! Т.е. хождение в обуви приносит только вред. Это мои наблюдения конечно! Чем больше шагов в обуви, тем больше разрушения организма. Я проверил хождение почти без обуви 1 мес. принесло положительные результаты. Разумеется я на дачи так ходил. В городе это не реально.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Вы спрашивали как немет, немет вся правая рука, когда я ей работаю. 
Болевой сняли, а что делать с онемением не знаю.
Лфк не даёт делать, спазм.
Поэтому с середины,  не работать ей не могу.


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Окт 2018)

А растяжку хотя бы кисти можно делать? Вообще растягивать то, что можно. Растягивать и разрабатывать по возможности.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Окт 2018)

@Александр_100, я дорастягивалась, кисть да, а куда тянуть надостную я не знаю,в кисти только большое палец , ну тяну локти не тяну, там шишки какие-то,  а так хожу просто,  но вечно ходить не будешь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Окт 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, Вы спрашивали как немет, немет вся правая рука, когда я ей работаю.
> Болевой сняли, а что делать с онемением не знаю.
> Лфк не даёт делать, спазм.
> Поэтому с середины,  не работать ей не могу.


Еще раз.
Проснулись утром не болит и не немеет.
Начали работать (что делать?) и онемело.
И не понимаю почему с середины.
Начало - это лечение обострения, в состав лечения входит и лфк.
Если лфк дает спазм, то не то лфк.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  полинейропатия,  наверное даёт эти спазмы .
Препараты Аскомон и Великие совместимы?
Любое движение правая рукой даёт спазм, я не знаю уже какое ЛФК, пока не какое, плечами кручу, для шеи тоже спазм, особенно если Шишонина,  даже очень осторожно , апликатор отек.
Полный бред.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2018)

Великие?
Это какой препарат?


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, антидепресанты, велексетин,  у меня от него зрачки по 5 копеек


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Окт 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,  полинейропатия,  наверное даёт эти спазмы .
> Препараты Аскомон и Великие совместимы?
> Любое движение правая рукой даёт спазм, я не знаю уже какое ЛФК, пока не какое, плечами кручу, для шеи тоже спазм, особенно если Шишонина,  даже очень осторожно , апликатор отек.
> Полный бред.


Шишонина гимнастика хорошая, но мне тоже как-то не пошла.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Окт 2018)

Велексетин не нашел такой препарат.
Сочетание  антидепрессанта и нейростимулятора.
Не назначаю такое сочетание.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, слава богу, я три дня на спазмах, не могу понять от чего, я пока решила по доброму, обойтись, декаместазон блокады и кислородные капельницы,  а то так с ума можно сойти.
Спасибо

@Александр_100, грудной зажат, нерв в руке тоже, как она поможет, нужн с низу, но там тоже все плохо. 
Я давеча,  не долго думая, после 10 км ходьбы при обострении,  после рабочей недели по 8 часов,  когда сидеть просто не могла, уборочки дома, поделала ЛФК под анестезии в виде бокала шампанского,  а имено подняла руки вверх раз 20, и верх туловища тоже столько,  меня ночью так колбаснуло, что я там как то на работе ещё досидела, но потом рука повисла почти. 
Полечилась, третью неделю отойти не могу


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Окт 2018)

@Kaprikon, А ходите правильно? Походку с пятки на носок с перекатом стопы соблюдаете?


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Окт 2018)

@Александр_100, у меня там кабы парез, не соблюдаю.

@Доктор Ступин, полинейропатия верхних конечностей, тенденит длиной головки бицепса правого сустава, латеральный эпиколит правого локтевого сустава, тенденит сухожилия разгибатели первого пальца,  куда с этим бежать?
78 корешок зажат,  но там вроде спазм, и страдает миелиновой оболочка, спазм давно , что можно поделать ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, полинейропатия верхних конечностей, тенденит длиной головки бицепса правого сустава, латеральный эпиколит правого локтевого сустава, тенденит сухожилия разгибатели первого пальца,  куда с этим бежать?
> 78 корешок зажат,  но там вроде спазм, и страдает миелиновой оболочка, спазм давно , что можно поделать ?


Лечить местный процесс и шейный отдел.

А опишите то, что Вы называете спазмом?


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, мышца, как верёвка с правой стороны шеи, хруст в лопатке и между ними сильный, одеревянели правой руки. Стянуто грудной отдел сильно.
Спазмы у меня бывают в разных местах,  смотря, что делаю,  может быть в пояснице,  прострелы вот странные, от ключицы, кудато в живот .


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Окт 2018)

@Kaprikon, А с утра встаете спазмы по меньше, за ночь расслабляется?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, мышца, как верёвка с правой стороны шеи, хруст в лопатке и между ними сильный, одеревянели правой руки. Стянуто грудной отдел сильно.
> Спазмы у меня бывают в разных местах,  смотря, что делаю,  может быть в пояснице,  прострелы вот странные, от ключицы, кудато в живот .


Хруст это признак, но не проблема.
Хрустит и хрустит.
Мышца как веревка, это называете спазмом?
...и между ними сильный, одеревянели правой руки.. - это не понял


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  я уже сама не понимаю,  постоянные спазмы в спине, и в первой руке, по Эмнг не грубое поражение миелиновой оболочки С7-с8, рука правая не работает,  писать не могу, шея зажата,  поясница тоже,  вся спина хрустит,  есть остеопороз L1-L2. 
В руке сказано эпиколит, что то симптомов много,  в пояснице протрузия,  есть герпис,  но по анализам его нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2018)

Так начните с эпикондилита:
- ортез
- физиотерапия
- лфк
- блокады со стероидами, нпвп, плазмой.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Окт 2018)

Ок,

@Доктор Ступин, приехал такой дядька хороший,  с Петербуржской неотложки , воспаление седалещного нерва говорит, и миотонический синдром в шее плече, от переохлаждения, про локоть сказал все может быть ,отек мне не до этого никакой не сняли,  я это знала, полинейропатию послал к черту,  закрыть балкон и по сквознякам не бегать,  сделал дексу,  и мидокалм , подушку сказал выбросить и подобрать нормальную,  много не ходить, я уже думала полный ад , болит так, вроде отпускает чуть 
Ксефокам, мидокалм,  амфлутоп на 10 дней, за денежку придётся домой вызывать, сама не сделаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2018)

Все можно в таблетках. Зачем колоть.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, можно один вопрос, есть диагноз уплотнения стенки магистральных сосудов, признаки стенозирующего атеросклероза без системного дефицита кровотока, гипертоническрй аннгопати,вариант развития Па, аномалия хода Па, короче все врожденное,  есть грыжи в шейном отделе и пояснице, ну и чем-то зажат корешок С7-с8, так, что нарушена миелиновой оболочка, бог знает чем зажат, вроде не грыжей спазм там, может ли аномалия влиять на боли в спине, летчики летают, а у меня в руке практически парез, может ли такое быть от локтевого нерва?
И может ли такое быть от тех грыж, что на снимке.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2018)

Нет ответа.
Надо поверить рефлексы, чувствительность, силу, сделать УЗИ нерва, энмг.
Не размер определяет, осмотр врача.
Если локтевой нерв - то только 4-5 палец.
А у Вас?
Опишите.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Ноя 2018)

У меня мышцы правой руки все плотные,  дельты точно,  в локтях стреляет,  но все пальцы двигаются, после воды или ванной лёгкое онемение,  трапеция вся по ощущениям деревянная , хрустит там застой лимфы от спазма, как её разрабатывать не знаю,массаж если , или растяжки все это чуть разгоняет,  но потом хуже.

Сейчас капельницы колю магнезия, ношпа, дека, все как не у людей,  к вечеру ползет давление в верх, последняя завтра, я уже сама не рада, что начала колоть , у меня на них всегда так, а трапеция все равно отекшая .
Боли сильные ушли чуть,  но по ночам бывает , к утру ближе.
От витаминов группы в в большом количестве может быть повышен гипертонус?


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  если боли в спине даёт ангоспазм сосудов гм, связанный с шох и высоким сиянием 2шейного и буфцкицией,  ну и гипервозбудимость нервной системы,  спазм такой что все сосуды напряжены как верёвки,  сегодня снял его остеопат,  но гипервозбудимость, спазм кстати, вызывает,  массаж,  УВТ,  и проч методы лечения в районе шейного отдела, а также некоторые упражнения ЛФК, короче,  попробуй полечить называется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2018)

Так Вы сделайте нервную систему как у всех, чтобы не было всех этих гиперреакций.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  я не знаю как, мне не идут не антидеприсанты,  ни антиконвульсанты. 
Повышен тонус как сгибателей, так и разгибателей, так, что вода не впитывается.
Что делать , пока не знаю.
После зарядки  и сирдалудом с ванной этот гипертонус ещё сильней. 
Не могу пока понять,  что это виноваты зажатые корешки в шейном отделе, стеноз, спазм, невроз, рамзбидоз, периатрит, последнее ставят врачи,  но ноги тоже зажаты.
Все связки хрустят и руки выкручивает
Это похоже на невроз?.

Может я что то не так делаю,  мышцы затекает ночь , если лежать на спине, идёт спазм в пояснице,  я их встаю и тяну , потом сирдалуд и зарядка,  ванная, они становятся деревянными,  это остерохондроз?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2018)

Правильно, на невроз и похоже.
Если проблема от мышц и суставов позвоночника и на фоне длительного болевого синдрома все это превращается в невроз.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  у любого будет невроз из за того, что не работает рука.

Гипертонус при ЛФК это же нормально,  его не нужно сбивать таблетками?
Как отличить капсулит от пареза?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,  у любого будет невроз из за того, что не работает рука.
> 
> Гипертонус при ЛФК это же нормально,  его не нужно сбивать таблетками?
> Как отличить капсулит от пареза?


Правильно.
Капсулит - можете, но не получается из-за боли.
Парез - не получается, так как не можете из-за слабости.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  похоже и на то и на другое,  есть слабость,  особенно, там где мизинец и средний палец,  я не скажу , что она нарастает,  она злит , там кальций, так,  что вода впитывается ,  пока я перестала что то делать.
Может это не верно,  жду, НСПВ уже не могу, хотя помогает, переходить на антидепресанты?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Дек 2018)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Может это не верно,  жду, НСПВ уже не могу, хотя помогает, переходить на антидепресанты?


Переходить.
Не совсем понимаю. что дифференцируем.
Капсулит плечевого сустава и синдром кубитального канала?


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  синдром кубитальный был по Эмнг,  снижение проводимости С 7, с 8 корешка , у меня не проходит отечность в этом месте, СОЭ не высокое, эритроциты высокие,  не знаю,  к кому обращаться,  если это артроз , то лучше больше покоя,  или его тоже разрабатывают?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Дек 2018)

Синдром кубитального канала есть, ЭНМГ подтвердила, блокада не помогла, надо оперировать.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  спасибо.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Фев 2019)

Всем добрый день !
Кто знает,  как спать,  если забиты подзатылочные мышцы .
На спине не хорошо,  на животе вредно? 
Выход какой? 
Не знаю,  как там летчики летают со спазмами в шее,  но при крутом пике над Краснодаром,  я думала взорвется голова,  еле отработала,  назад ретируюсь поездом , на верхней полке ((
Я уже свое наверно отлетала,  или отпустит , у меня нарушена инервация в шейного -грудном,справа,  вроде не грубо,  и, отек,  там где Л 3,  наверное нужно блокаду? 
Такая гадость аминотрептилин этот,  отек он не снимет наверное, или потравиться ещё, кто пробовал полечить им спину?


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, вопрос про тунельные синдромы, от мышки. 
Читаю про них: от постоянных однотипных действий, за компьютером,  сдавление срединного и локтевог нерва, в запястье,  ну и локте, и сухожилия там воспаляются,  туда,  читаю, поступает лимфа,  особенно по ночам,чтобы убрать отек и воспаление, факт поступает, ну и т.д.,  так как я потом работаю опять,  она там у меня уже прижилась.Нужно ли эти места массировать?
Все упражнения мне делать запретили. 
Также история с поясницей, там сейчас блокады , а обычно лимфоотек нужен там массаж?
Ходьба помогает от поясницы, но сейчас холодно ходить , от рук не помогает ничего.
Все лфк запретили,  говорят убирать воспаление.
Но работать все равно нужно,  завтра уже нужно, а эти туннели на обеих руках, на левой даже хуже .
Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2019)

Если это синдром запястного канала и онемение постоянное, то надо прооперировать.
А для стимуляции лимфооттока  в шее и пояснице, мы эффективно применяем аппликатор "Колючий врачеватель" и лифодренаж пневмомассажем и на руки, и на ноги.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  руки мне пока не трогают,  неделю,  попала в руки хирургу, пока не нейрохиругу,  в место грыжи в пояснице и спондиатроз колим мовалис, медокалм и иньектран. 
Плюс в колено ферматрон и иньектран. 
А что это за препарат такой,  я про иньектран? 
Никаких отзывов не нахожу 
Спасибо
Хирург предлагает в плечо поколоть , говорит, что вроде разрыв ротатора, на сколько это эффективно,  если разрыв? 
Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2019)

- хондроитина сульфат (chondroitine sulfate sodium)

Мукосат, тоже самое, но дешевле.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  спасибо.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (22 Мар 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Просила назначить профилактические процедуры, дабы не допустить какого либо обострения.


Ольга, а Вы после лечения еще не проходили профилактические процедуры?
Занимались(и занимаетесь) только ЛФК с инструктором, правильно?


----------



## 32Ольга (22 Мар 2019)

@влюбленная в жизнь, Здравствуйте, Елена! Да, лечение было в прошлом году февраль-март. В августе-сентябре проходила у него в отделении ЛФК массаж. Вот я позавчера и отправилась к Федору Петровичу с контрольным МРТ дабы получить консультации по дальнейшим нашим действиям. Сказал, что тренировочное ЛФК лучше всякого аппаратного воздействия.
На данный момент: тренировки с инструктором, сама каждое утро ЛФК "по Ступину", в течение дня, т.к. работа сидячая, встаю каждый час, делаю легкие упражнения, в обед - на улицу гулять. Вечером дома 30 мин на Кузнецове, просто даже чтоб спина отдохнула, раскатка на теннисном мячике и blackroll, упражнения на растяжку, особенно грушевидки, т.к. была спазмирована. Ну и конечно правильное поведение. Если одна иду в магазин, считаю кг, чтобы не больше 3 в каждую руку. Как-то так. Делитесь, что делаете Вы.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (22 Мар 2019)

@32Ольга, Ольга, доброго Вам здравия!
5 лет минуло с момента сильнейшего обострения с парезом ноги.
Последнее МРТ делала 2 года назад.(было все на месте без уменьшения L4-L5 0,55 и L5-S1 0,75)
Первые полтора года училась жить правильно и без обострений. Брала занятия ЛФК+инструктаж по работе на тренажерах(на Звуковой). Далее занималась и занимаюсь в зале+ иногда бассеин.
В свободное время: зима-лыжи, коньки; в межсезонье- скандинавская ходьба. +3 раза в день прогулки с собачкой.
Выходные дни весна-поздняя осень дача. Могу находится в огороде по 10-14 часов.
Под нагрузку: колка дров, вспахивание земли, поднятие тяжестей, поход в лес по грибы и ягоды одеваю корсет.(снег, тоже расчищаю только с корсетом)
По самочувствию все замечательно! Ничего не болит и ничего не тянет! Парезная нога чувствует себя, как здоровая!(в связи с этим... временами не делаю ЛФК)
При походе в магазин, также распределяю вес на две руки.(хоз.тележка не подошла...)
Если появляется дискомфорт, есть любимый аппликатор Кузнецова+перед ним теплый душ. Или душ+немного растяжки или компресс 3 мази под связанный собачий пояс или...(звонок или письмо  другу)



32Ольга написал(а):


> Отказал! Посмотрел, покрутил, проверил рефлексы, поставил шею на место, сказал "здорова" и отправил заниматься ЛФК.


Вот, вот!
Бывает заскочишь(не с вопросами по позвоночнику, а элементарно анализы сдать..), а Федор Петрович, так стоп!(останавливает...) Давай, походи на пяточках, на носочках и т.д...
Даже, если просто зайдешь...(зачем бы не пришел...) Все начинается с осмотра...


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  в Мурманске сходила к врачу, которому доверяю, это скаленус, лестничная мышца справа, ноутбук.
Что можно сделать, пока финлепсин, и проч, но у меня это давно, бифуркация справа, искать хирурга или бороться?

Скаленус не от герписа, от высокого стояния 2 зубца, он был всегда, в детстве не определили.
Вы сможете помочь,
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июл 2019)

Перечислите жалобы на сегодня.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, из жалоб слабость правой руки,  из диагнозов: гиперплазия первой Па,  проводимость по локтевому и лучевому нарушена.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2019)

Если нарушена проводимость, то от этого и слабость.
Проводимость проверяли энмг?
От чего нарушена проводимость, мнение у доктора есть?


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Июл 2019)

Доктор Ступин, мнения нет, по эмнгр зажаты корешки С7С8, негркбое страдание, нарушена проводимость в локте и большом пальце, но все движется и скрипит, мнение вроде бы сходиться на том, что высокое стояние 2 шейного, и гиперплазия дают такую картинку.
Кроме того, нет коленного рефлекса, но я вообще сомневаюсь, был ли он когда либо. С детства,.

Негрубое страдание этих корешков.
Причем в левой руке всего этого нет, но ведёт она себя хуже, переодически , при увеличении нагрузки, эти руки с разной переодичностью валились мне на лицо, потом все подключается, плечи каменные, оба.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2019)

То есть, есть подтвержденный корешковый синдром.
Надо лечить.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, как?
Пока только немесил, карамзепин.
Он давно этот корешковые.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2019)

А трентал и нейромидин.
Как давно, может и лечить не надо.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Июл 2019)

Доктор  Ступин.Можета и не надо, но руки болят сильно, давно 7 лет наверное, с переменным успехом, но этот корешковые , вернее псевдокорешковый идёт от спазма передней и боковой мышцы шеи.
А как понять, что лечить уже поздно?
А ослабление коленного рефлекса от Л4-Л5.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2019)

Если от лестничной, никогда не поздно.
А рефлекс не лечат, это только признак.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  если от лестничной, то таблетки могут помочь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июл 2019)

Миорелаксант должен.
Блокада лучше.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,
Спасибо,что мне делать с зарядкой, ничего не идёт, , все упражнения на верхний отдел спины вызывают спазм, в руках гипертонус?

Я про зарядку, потому, что у меня как а букваре, для тех, кто долго и не правильно сидел, укорочение мышц справа, деревянное плечо, если ЛФК увеличивается гипертонус справа, широчайшая мышца не работает укорочена, если нагрузки, я просыпаюсь с кривой шеей, если холод тоже,
Из силы осталась только гибкость, в берёзку встаю.
Доктор Абель, может решить проблему с ребром, но там ниже проблема Л 4-Л5.
Есть ли комплекс без рук, а только на нижнюю часть спины.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  подскажите пожалуйста, если я качаю гантелями руки, в которых нарушена иннрвация, я делаю себе хуже, или можно продолжать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Авг 2019)

Можно, если нет ухудшения после тренировок.
Лучше на тренажерах и на уменьшение спазма.


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Авг 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> Я про зарядку, потому, что у меня как а букваре, для тех, кто долго и не правильно сидел, укорочение мышц справа, деревянное плечо, если ЛФК увеличивается гипертонус справа, широчайшая мышца не работает укорочена, если нагрузки, я просыпаюсь с кривой шеей, если холод тоже,


Фиброз поди, надо миопрессурой разбивать все это!


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Авг 2019)

@Александр_100,  не разбивается миопрессурой, слабость в руке и все.
Хоть как ее мни.
Лирикой разбивается, на джють джють, но она закончилась.
Там фото есть где то на Рамблере, препарированного человечка со здоровой нервной системой, ну и видно сколько там, в плечах в шее всякой всячины, ну и если там все нарушено и забито ещё, плюс сколиозы, экстозы и,всякая всячина, я представляю, как это все косо работает.
Тут либо на голову нужно воздействовать сильно, чтобы спазмов не бояться, а потом на выносливость, либо просто плюнуть на это.
Мне антидепры предлагали, чтобы болевой порог повысить, так он у меня и так не слабый, так что я пока пытаюсь так.
В тренажерный мне нельзя, я не умею правильно распределять нагрузки, у меня спортивная эфория, от адреналина, а потом слом, к тому же под правым ребром мышца сильно поведена, сколиоз, если стоять и ходить его почти нет, если нагнуться, очень видно.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  спасибо, на тренажёры именно на грудной отдел и руки?
У меня пока 20 жимов, гантель 2 кг,р и как пустая,  не вся,ухушнний вроде нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2019)

Болевой порог чувствительности. И болевой порог терпимости. Это два разных понятия. Для терпимости никто не назначают лекарства. Назначают для чувствительности.
Если в руке слабость, тем более давно, то тут задача удержать гипотрофии. Не дать ей нарастать.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, терпения уже нет конечно,  слабость трицепса, остальные а тонусе, не даю, не давно.
Я могу отжаться раз 20, ну и больше, с последствиями конечно, но могу.
Знать бы ещё, что это нужно или не нужно делать.
Пока пробую без сильной нагрузки, от колен.
Паразтезии это плохо или можно не обращать внимания?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2019)

Боли, слабость и парестезии всегда плохо.
Но если не нарастают, слабость не увеличивается и можете отжаться 20 раз!!! то всё не страшно.
А сколько раз могли отжаться раньше?


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, смотря когда, раньше много, потом сильно на эту тему не заморачивалась, йога, раза 2 в неделю.
Последние семь лет больше 20 стараюсь не делать ничего, сначала я упражнения для острого периода по 50 или 100 раз делала)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2019)

При таких состояних, считай, здорова.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  наверное, это называется тренирована, до этого была больше тренирована, сейчас хуже, а может старее.
У меня не работает нормально трицепс, там мышца, как мёртвая, что не делай, отжимаюсь я тем, что есть, на руке сзади все натянуто до локтя, если это давно, то уже не восстановить?
Оно не то что давно, а как то наскоками, раз в один момент онемела рука, потом болит сильно, не снять не чем, потом боль проходит, онемение нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2019)

Признаки поражения нерва.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  локтевого, по Эмнгр, не в локте, вернее в локте тоже.
Пробовать карамзепин?
В шее в плече, потом в локте, четыре места.
Не хочу резать, у меня спау, я не знаю, стоит ли увеличить нагрузки.
В пояснице не грушевидку, упражнениями проверила, сверкала как лампочка Ильича.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Авг 2019)

И про ЛФК, при зажатом локтевом, стоит ли делать вращения в кисти?
А так же подъем прессом из положения лёжа, я тяну себе не те мышцы.
После гантель состояние странное, сначала все плохо, сегодня лучше, асконопатии в руках, аскономостоз, это когда нерву есть куда расти, но он почему-то этого не хочет делать .
Отжимаюсь и все остальное делаю я грудными мышцами, трицепс и дельтовидная не работает.

Я ещё хотела спросить, если локтевой эпиколит, локоть голтфиста, как правильно держать руку и что такое, не допускать переразгибаний?
Спать согув локоть или разогнуть?
Мне помогает пустырник, в спиртовой настойке, но там спирт , я боюсь привыкания, стоит ли его пить и какая замена, фенозипам тоже, но его я точно не хочу.
Спасибо.

Локоть и плечо, рука по большому счету не поднимается в сторону больше 90 градусов, если стоя, если лёжа, я ее с гателей и с хрустом поднимаю, лёжа, на боку, и не спрашиваю, в момент поднятия, боли нет, есть хруст и ограничения, стоит ли это делать?
У меня лопатка правая не держится, выпирает, левая прижата,  до какой степени возможны физ нагрузки,  боли , кроме хруста нет, потом по всякому.
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Авг 2019)

Вопросы лучше задавать списком: первое, второе, третье.
Если слабость трицепса, то это конечно не локтевой нерв. Вернее как вы правильно заметили не только локтевой нерв. А слабость лопатки-значит надо смотреть и туннельные синдромы лопатки. Но я не очень себе представляю как вы можете отжиматься 20 раз, со слабым трицепсом. Значит либо он лишь немного слаб. Либо есть только онемение без слабости. А если локтевой нерв прижат, то какой-то специальной гимнастики для этого не существует.
Учитывая хруст, все это надо называть нейро-дистрофическим синдромом.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,
1)  я отжимаюсь с последствиями, мне стягивает грудной отдел сильно, уже не отжимаюсь, на турнике подтягиваюсь, и хожу в корсете, много.
2) нейро дистрофический, это плохое кровоснабжение?
3) карамзепин способен убрать чуть спазмы, если помогает лирика, или при этом, нейродистрофическом не стоит.
4) что можно ещё сделать, чтобы не было этих эпиколитов, что проверить в руке.
5) по Эмнгр локтевой, ну и корешковый, в шейном, не грубое страдание, написано, вроде зажат не грыжей, грыжа слева, ну это так в институте вредна сказали.
6) проситься на операцию? Я могу отжиматься, даже французкий жим, и проч могу делать, вернее могла, с болями конечно потом, я за компом сидеть не могу.
Спасибо.

Ещё я почитала тактику лечения, там:
1) миокальцин
2) берлитион
3) постизометрическая релаксация
4) витамин е
5) диклофенак, при болях.


Куда только с эти идти, я не могу расслабить трапецию, всеми своими действиями я делаю только хуже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Авг 2019)

> 1)  я отжимаюсь с последствиями, мне стягивает грудной отдел сильно, уже не отжимаюсь, на турнике подтягиваюсь, и хожу в корсете, много.


Если это не усиливает боль, то можно делать.


> 2) нейро дистрофический, это плохое кровоснабжение?


И нервное и крови и избыточно тренироваться нельзя.


> 3) карамзепин способен убрать чуть спазмы, если помогает лирика, или при этом, нейродистрофическом не стоит.


Стоит. Эта два препарата одной группы, принимать одновременно не надо.


> 4) что можно ещё сделать, чтобы не был этих эпиколитов, что проверить в руке.


Лечить.


> 5) по Эмнгр локтевой, ну и корешковый, в шейном, не грубое страдание, написано, вроде зажат не грыжей, грыжа слева, ну это так в институте вредна сказали


Значит надо лечить и локтевой, и корешковый,  и Туннельные вишен, скорее всего передние личные мышцы и надлопаточные.


> 6) проситься на операцию? Я могу отжиматься, даже французкий жим, и проч могу делать, вернее могла, с болями конечно потом, я за компом сидеть не могу.
> Спасибо.


Режем: Корешковый, надлопаточный, переднюю лестничную, локтевой- вот это будет операция!
Разбираться надо.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  спасибо, хорошо, что не режем)
Я уже готова к такой операции))
1)Туннельный как Вы сказали,  надлопаточные и лесничные.
2)карамзепин вроде снимает боль чуть чуть.
3) этот туннельный тут распутать не могут, мне все мышцы под затылком расслабляют, я потом еле голову держу, буду ждать когда в Москву будет командировка .

На турнике я пресс чуть качаю, потому что лёжа не могу,  передние лестничные при этом как раз и напрягаются .


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день,
1) далеко от Обни до Люберец?
2) как можно снять гипертонус мышц?
3) гипертонус потому, что нарушено кровообращение, справа.
4) как правильно можно  стоять за ноутбуком, если работа связана с разъездами, где посмотреть картинку?
Мне как сидеть показали, только не всегда стул с подлокотниками)

Спасибо.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер!
1) езжу по командировкам, пока, не считая Северных направлений,Тверьвь, Лобня, вот сейчас,  ещё Ивантьвка.
2) клиник лечения позвоночника, как минимум нет, как максимум к нулю стремятся.
3) в Московской области, люди из другого теста, наверное, чёт я тут людей с неврология не замечаю на улицах, а если и есть, то там ближе к возрасту, когда это положено.
4)если совсем прижмёт, в этой Ивантьевке, как мне попытаться попытаться на прием.
Спасибо


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер!
1) хотела спросить про возможность восстановления.
2)прошел год, после того, как был сильный спазм в руках, по ЭМНГР -7,  8 корешок, и локтевой нерв, я думаю, на всем протяжении, асконопатия.
3) постоянно натяжение трапеции справа, руки "трещат"как у кузнечика, при движении, движения могут во всех направлениях не ограничены, могут отжиматься  даже, но они слабые, вернее смотря где слабые, в сгибателях гипертонус .
4) ставят диагноз гиперкинез. У меня само вроде ничего не дёргается руки не трясутся, но я вечно двигаю этим плечом самостоятельно, так как оно идёт вперёд.
5) что делать? Я не хочу уходить из профессии.
6) выглядит это вот так, особенно после ношения тяжести, то биш в командировках.
7) если вовремя не начать лечение полинейропатии, то восстановление не возможно? нейромедин,  тиагама усиливает гипертонус.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2019)

> 1) хотела спросить про возможность восстановления.
> 2)прошел год, после того, как был сильный спазм в руках, по ЭМНГР -7,  8 корешок, и локтевой нерв, я думаю, на всем протяжении, асконопатия.


Правильно.


> 3) постоянно натяжение трапеции справа, руки "трещат"как у кузнечика, при движении, движения могут во всех направлениях не ограничены, могут отжиматься  даже, но они слабые, вернее смотря где слабые, в сгибателях гипертонус.


При корешковом поражении не может быть гипертонуса. скорее в них норма, а там где аксонопатия - гипотонус.


> 4) ставят диагноз гиперкинез. У меня само вроде ничего не дёргается руки не трясутся, но я вечно двигаю этим плечом самостоятельно, так как оно идёт вперёд.


Вполне. Гиперкинез, как проявление нервного тика или скорее как навязчивого движения.


> 5) что делать? Я не хочу уходить из профессии.


А что мешает работать? Что именно?


> 6) выглядит это вот так, особенно после ношения тяжести, то биш в командировках.


Как?


> 7) если вовремя не начать лечение полинейропатии, то восстановление не возможно? нейромедин,  тиагама усиливает гипертонус.


Самовосстановление-саногенез, вполне есть.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин
1) выглядит так, как на фото,натянута трапеция , промять я ее не могу, если руки с мышкой вперед, плечо тоже вперёд, и тянет все, включая горло. 
2)это мешает работать, во первых больно, во вторых все это крепиться к шее, ну и к голове, готовый надо думать, а у меня вся правая часть немеет, включая то место, которым думать.
3) слабые трицепсы, вернее они даже не слабые, а деревянные, и то место, где рука соединяется с лопаткой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2019)

@Kaprikon,
1. Сделайте фото шейно-грудного отдела со спины, в спокойном состоянии стоя.
2. Если немеет, то трапеция не виновата-это корешок или туннельный синдром лестничных или малой грудной мышцы.
3. ПИР, массаж, растяжки. тепло.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  добрый вечер,
1) со спины вот так;
2) я даже не знаю, куда пир.
3) такое ощущение, что стреляет не шея, а именно плечо.
4) предлагаю ботекс, но, во первых, я могу не хрустеть, во вторых уже колола, в третьих, по моему это все идёт снизу спины.
5) грудная зажата, и большая и малая, Пир, а где его поискать?
6) там тяж справа, им и хрущу, что с ним делать?
Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2019)

1) со спины вот так;
Надо со спины, стоять ровно и фотографирует кто=то другой.

2) я даже не знаю, куда пир.
Так это врач должен делать.

3) такое ощущение, что стреляет не шея, а именно плечо.
Возможно.

4) предлагаю ботекс, но, во первых, я могу не хрустеть, во вторых уже колола, в третьих, по моему это все идёт снизу спины.
Снизу вверх. это как же плохо должно быть внизу.

5) грудная зажата, и большая и малая, Пир, а где его поискать?
Это с врачом.

6) там тяж справа, им и хрущу, что с ним делать?
Там скорее всего сколиоз и такое напряжение ваша индивидуальная норма, но компенсаторные способности организма не тренировались, закончились, вот и заболело.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  спасибо.
1)организма тренировалась, все семь лет, получаются  мослы, т.е камни, а не мышцы, но во всяком случае, это лучше , чем когда вообще ничего не делать.
2) сколиоз видно, но я попрошу, чтобы муж ещё снял
3) внизу плохо, разболтано колено, не работает икра, нога немет, при отведени́и ноги в сторону болит в паху и ослабена квадратная мышца на этой ноге.
4) сколиоз был, но были мягкие мышцы, без тяжей, может он просто был компенсирован
5) врачи предлагают пир только на голову, я с одной стороны согласна, только пока ничего не подобрали, антидепрессанты плохо, антиконвульсанты тоже, нейролептики вообще не из этой оперы.
6) там на фото 2 , видно этот тяж и лопатку, в тяж колола ботекс, там все хрусти как замороженное мясо, но мышца не расслабилась, болит четко под рукой, вернее там где рука и лопатка соединяется.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 
1)Как их можно потренировать, или они уже окончательно растренировались?
2) Торсионная дистония, все мышцы в разном тонусе, стопа уходит в спазм, может из за грыжи конечно, но такой гипертонус справа.
3)Просто ЛФК не подходит, они же кривые все, мышцы,особенно упражнения на пресс, наверное я его шеей качаю.
4) Где те врачи, которые этот пир умеют делать)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2019)

Давайте посмотрим прямое фото со спины. Там наверняка сколиоз, а при нем одинаковых мышц не должно быть.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,
Фото со спины, там не то что особо сколиоз, там нет плеча справа


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Ноя 2019)

Слева косяк. Он кривой. Но даже по этому кривому снимку видно, что левая нога короче. С-образный сколиоз. Левой плечо выше правого. Слева будет болеть трапеция. Справа надостная. Слева нижняя косая мышца.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Ноя 2019)

Мышц плеча справа.

Левая короче?
Косая и болит, справа, да в принципе они все болят, а я все правую ногу мучаю.

@Доктор Ступин,  вот снимок с ногами,
Я не знаю насчёт длины, левая стопа висит, и по моему это точно не достояния торсионная,  это наверное из за стопы все.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Ноя 2019)

Косяк все равно кривой. Но видно тоже самое. Стопа висит от слабости ?


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  
1)висит от прострела, и давно, вернее одна вогнута, слева, вторая прямая.
2) по МРТ отек даже не костного, а мышечного массива, справа, его вроде и на фото видно.
3) такого сколиоза у меня не было.
4) я думаю, что это действительно гиперкинезы, потому что спазмов от большого пальца ноги в шею наверное не бывает, или я себе там все сильно сорвала, тренажёрами.
5)или если спина кривая бывает все?
Знать бы, какой он, если это гиперкинез, есть ещё лекарственный. Пока пью только Аэртал, потому, что болевой синдром.
6) У меня статика нарушена давно, могут из за этого быть прострела почти каждый день? Скрученный таз, на фото видно.
7) При гиперкинеза нужно или можно делать зарядку? Любую?

Этот прострел или гиперкинез не всегда, я сегодня вроде его отловила, нужно повернуться чуть вправо, и опереться на локоть, или согнуть руку в локте и повернуться.


----------



## Алексей38 (6 Ноя 2019)

@Kaprikon, здравствуйте,
А на левой стопе нет плоскостопия?


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Ноя 2019)

@Алексей38,  на левой стопе есть поломанное колено, поэтому и нарушена статика.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2019)

> 1)висит от прострела, и давно, вернее одна вогнута, слева, вторая прямая.


Не понимаю. От боли?


> 2) по МРТ отек даже не костного, а мышечного массива, справа, его вроде и на фото видно.


Надо лечить.


> 3) такого сколиоза у меня не было.


Было. Может усилилось, но было.


> 4) я думаю, что это действительно гиперкинезы, потому что спазмов от большого пальца ноги в шею наверное не бывает, или я себе там все сильно сорвала, тренажёрами.


Что называете гиперкинезами?


> 5)или если спина кривая бывает все?
> Знать бы, какой он, если это гиперкинез, есть ещё лекарственный. Пока пью только Аэртал, потому, что болевой синдром.


Можно и Финлепсин.


> 6) У меня статика нарушена давно, могут из за этого быть прострела почти каждый день? Скрученный таз, на фото видно.


Видно. Но скрученный у 25 %, а прострелы у 1%


> 7) При гиперкинеза нужно или можно делать зарядку? Любую?


Всегда надо с начала и наращивать.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,
1) стопы от разной длины ног наверное, и от того, что вроде правая фиксирована в голени,
2) гиперкинезом  называю не я, а врач невролог, я пока не пойму, что это но бьёт в обе руки, и мышцы в них ослаблены, а после турника ещё и растянуты. 
3)Плюс дополнительно и в поясницу, причем одновременно, скорее даже в диафрагму наверное.
4) прострел вроде в правую ногу, по всей задней стороне бедра, но, во первых, я хожу много и не нужно, а во вторых, делала всяк разные скрутки, поэтому не удивляюсь этому.
3) сколиоз аталгический, или, уже не знаю, дистрофический, я от боли не могу есть, от зарядки мне скручивает спину, потому, что в ней гипертонус, пока я ее временно не трогаю, вроде бы если правую ногу сгибать к животу, становиться хуже, и если на боку подтягивать их к животу. Самое обидное, что за время всех ЛФК организм мне даёт делать все, а потом выдает такое, что сама не рада . 8 кусков парчи не даёт, там руки нужно вверх поднимать)))
4)прострелы у 1, потому, что не был таз у меня так скручен, финлепсин наверное нужно вернуть, мне тут его заменили клонозипамом, но мне хуже от него.
5) как это все лечить, я не имею понятия, не грубое страдание шейных корешков, на половину работающая рука, на шее справа не мышцы, а тяжи, плюс отек на пояснице, плюс сакроэлит, начальные проявления, плюс нестабильное колено, с раздолбанными менисками: если я фиксирую колено, стопа будет подворачиваться, если поясницу, то получаю прострел в 7 шейный, мам дорогая, ну и ко всей этой кокафонии ещё крепиться, вернее должна крепиться голова, с бифукацией в артерии, ей и без всего этого было не сладко, и ангоспазмом. Как я со всем этим ещё летаю и езжу куда-то, сама не понимаю, это круче американских горок или рулетки, игра в вернусь или нет.
6) финлепсин наверное нужно в очень малых дозах начинать? И можно ли его пить время от времени?

7) если так скручен таз, со какой стороны,  или ее лучше под поясницу?
Спасибо.

@Доктор Ступин, 
8)когда плечо и рука "затекают" и мне хочется им постоянно двигать, это похоже на гиперкинез? По фото сколиоз, и мышечная скованность, скованность проходит после хотьбы и зарядки, но появляется болевой синдром, тоже вроде похоже на гиперкинез, скованность нарастает к утру, я раньше просыпалась и делала зарядку, скованность проходила, оставался болевой синдром, по моему все это не связано с перечисленными выше заболеваниями.
Вернее разве что со спазмом сосудов, это не похоже на эпилепсию?


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Ноя 2019)

@Александр_100,  нашла ваше сообщение про спазм места того, где шея крепиться к ушам, и к плечам, у Вас прошла эта проблема?
Не знаю, трогать ли это место, но шея конкретно едет вправо, может ее лопатка тянет, та, что ниже?
Тогда нужно не трогать шею, а поясницу?


----------



## Александр_100 (12 Ноя 2019)

Не совсем прошла. Вообще мне в эту осень на редкость лучше пока чем прошлые года.
Но я заметил, что там эту шею тянет вся цепочка грудного отдела, плечо и даже там где жевательная мышца крепится там тоже мне кажется дает это.
Вообще я заметил, что если много работаешь челюстью. Семечки щелкать, то там прямо напрягается где-то где ниже уха и по моему от этого тоже голова как-то не очень хорошо.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 
1) шейная мигрень,  Бари лео,чем можно снять приступ, индометацин, кофеин, что ещё? С аурой, в виде парастезии, сначала эта потеря чувствительности, потом головная боль.
2) мануальных терапевт сказал, что во время пришла, скручено было все
3) мне в командировку в воскресенье, что нибудь подскажите, анальгин + папаверин+ ношпа?
4) анаприлин?
5) нельзя же при этом всякие Лирики, финлепсины,  и проч?   От них и меня что-то вроде тика.
6) она у меня всю жизнь, сейчас просто запущено сильно, и так , чтобы по всем органам било, ещё не было.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 
1)пожалуйста посмотрите спину на фото, ведь это эффект возжей, не могу так мышцы напрягаться,
2) при спиндилезе такое возможно?
3)у меня есть сакроэлит не сильный, при нормальном соэ, и был псориаз?
4) плюс нестабильное колено.
4) может я не там ищу все это время?
5 )не идёт зарядка, все напрягается.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2019)

1) стопы от разной длины ног наверное, и от того, что вроде правая фиксирована в голени,

Почему наверное, надо определить точно. Недостаток скомпенсировать стельками. И натренировать так. что бы при обычных нагрузках эта разница не влияла на самочувствие.

2) гиперкинезом  называю не я, а врач невролог, я пока не пойму, что это но бьёт в обе руки, и мышцы в них ослаблены, а после турника ещё и растянуты.
*Гиперкинезы* — избыточные насильственные двигательные акты, возникающие помимо воли больного.
Наверное что-то другое. Опишите

3)Плюс дополнительно и в поясницу, причем одновременно, скорее даже в диафрагму наверное.
4) прострел вроде в правую ногу, по всей задней стороне бедра, но, во первых, я хожу много и не нужно, а во вторых, делала всяк разные скрутки, поэтому не удивляюсь этому.
Если это называете гиперкинезами, то не верно. Это мышечный спазм и корешковое раздражение-больше похоже.

3) сколиоз аталгический, или, уже не знаю, дистрофический, я от боли не могу есть, от зарядки мне скручивает спину, потому, что в ней гипертонус, пока я ее временно не трогаю, вроде бы если правую ногу сгибать к животу, становиться хуже, и если на боку подтягивать их к животу. Самое обидное, что за время всех ЛФК организм мне даёт делать все, а потом выдает такое, что сама не рада. 8 кусков парчи не даёт, там руки нужно вверх поднимать))).
Скорее первичный сколиоз, с детства, но ухудшенный заболеванием. но сам по себе он не страшен, половина страны со сколиозом и при этом у них не болит. Но он вкладывает свой процент в Вашу боль.

4)прострелы у 1, потому, что не был таз у меня так скручен, финлепсин наверное нужно вернуть, мне тут его заменили клонозипамом, но мне хуже от него.
Мне тоже больше нравится Финлепсин, но это разные препараты и решение лечащего врача скорее должно приниматься в пользу обеих препаратов.  

5) как это все лечить, я не имею понятия, не грубое страдание шейных корешков, на половину работающая рука, на шее справа не мышцы, а тяжи, плюс отек на пояснице, плюс сакроэлит, начальные проявления, плюс нестабильное колено, с раздолбанными менисками: если я фиксирую колено, стопа будет подворачиваться, если поясницу, то получаю прострел в 7 шейный, мам дорогая, ну и ко всей этой кокафонии ещё крепиться, вернее должна крепиться голова, с бифукацией в артерии, ей и без всего этого было не сладко, и ангоспазмом. Как я со всем этим ещё летаю и езжу куда-то, сама не понимаю, это круче американских горок или рулетки, игра в вернусь или нет.
При такой картине начинать надо ооочень медленно и понемногу восстанавливать свои функциональные возможности организма. Лучший способ лечебные физические нагрузки и лучше с инструктором. Отсутствие Инструктора не освобождает Вас от занятий. Начинать надо с начала, либо по пути поэтапного лфк, либо по пути каких-либо восточных практик, но если все делать правильно с 
постепенным нарастанием нагрузки и по силе, и по амплитуде, и по частоте, и по повторениям, то можно справиться и самому.

6) финлепсин наверное нужно в очень малых дозах начинать? И можно ли его пить время от времени?
Время от времени он не работает. Несколько месяцев или даже лет.

7) если так скручен таз, со какой стороны,  или ее лучше под поясницу?
Под поясницу одно, под скрученный таз другое. Начните с ладошки. Положите правую под правую ягодицу и так посидите, потом левую под левую. Или книжку вместо рукию И определите как удобно. При отсутствие специалиста, для контроля.используйте свои чувства - удобно, комфортно, меньше болит

8) когда плечо и рука "затекают" и мне хочется им постоянно двигать, это похоже на гиперкинез?
Нет.
Это МФС

По фото сколиоз, и мышечная скованность, скованность проходит после хотьбы и зарядки, но появляется болевой синдром, тоже вроде похоже на гиперкинез, скованность нарастает к утру, я раньше просыпалась и делала зарядку, скованность проходила, оставался болевой синдром, по моему все это не связано с перечисленными выше заболеваниями.
Скованность понятие растяжимое. Мышцы, суставы, нервы, все могут давать скованность.
По описанию мышцы, так как Вам лучше от разминки
Суставы- скованность уменьшается от приема НПВП в течении 1 недели.
Нервы, вернее нервозность- скованность уменьшается псе приема антидепрессантов в течении месяца. 

Вернее разве что со спазмом сосудов, это не похоже на эпилепсию?
Ну никак не похоже.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  
1) ужас просто, спасибо, за поддержку 
2) диклофенак, пока пью
3) финлепсин, он когда работать начинает?
4) правая фиксирована в голени и сильно.
5) я в Москве, и поезд поздно, но я даже договориться боюсь, не знаю, куда завтра скрутит, и чем все это закончится, с Большой почтовой я точно не успею добраться до Люберец.

1) Сколиоз это, Вы правы, это было всегда, просто остальные мышцы были сильными, и он компенсировался, 
2) Я не знаю, что делать с этим, нужно укреплять мышцы живота, но там все криво. В детсве проще было, ЛФК, массаж, капли в глаза, и выровняли чуть чуть, а тут попробуй разберись, то голова вперёд, то плечо вперёд. 
2) ЛФк при сколиозе для древних и миофасциитных отличается от ЛФК для острого периода?
3) Нужно делать акцент на слабую сторону, в смысле больше повторений?
4) в колене вроде бы крестообразная связка, там сбоку шишка на ней.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин
1) была сейчас у остеопата
2) не могу поверить конечно, но он говорит, что все проблемы я себе увеличиваю, кроме сидения, принятием ванны, а потом на улицу, я знаю, что идёт онемение после нее, но так сильно, я
не могла подумать даже, как люди моются при проблема с ода?
3) при зарядке молочка поступает, но не выводится, и водой я себе увеличиваю отек, а потом с ним по улице ещё и хожу, и плаваю в ванной этой по несколько раз в день.
4) как с этим живут, мыться то все равно нужно.


----------



## Kuchirinka (8 Дек 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> плаваю в ванной этой по несколько раз в день.


Извините, что встреваю.
А может быть, снизить количество раз?


Kaprikon написал(а):


> принятием ванны, а потом на улицу я знаю, что идёт онемение после нее, но так сильно, я не могла подумать даже


И может быть, не принимать ванну перед выходом на улицу, раз после этого наступает обострение?


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Дек 2019)

@Kuchirinka,  да наверное, но после ванной полегче вроде становиться.Я и не думала никогда, что это так сказывается. От ЛФК тоже идёт то же самое, молочка 
 не уходит, мышцы деревянные, вот я и бьюсь ЛФК , ходьба, ванная, если не двигаться совсем, попробуй встань потом.
От спортзала было отлично, первый день , я все застои разгоняла, но следующие дни это ад, я и растяжки делала, и ЛФК, ни в какую.
Осталось наверное это микродвижения, насчёт цигун не знаю, с правой рукой все плохо как то, а там движения именно руками. Я пробовала сейчас в командировке, как только подьем рук, ухожу в спазм.
Самое противное, что не берут меня не антидепресанты, не зипамы всякие, трамал пробовала, нет, все мимо, диклофенак на пару часов.Я уже по моему скорой спать стоя буду, потому что ночью все затекает.

Сколько это обострение может длиться?
Может совсем его не трогать, никакими движениями?

Вроде на мигрень похоже, сначало онемение руки, и ноги, потом головная боль, и черт знает, как с этим бороться.
И было у меня такое, и в детстве, и в 30 лет, но не долго, и проходило,  я тогда не делала зарядку, в такой период, потом только. Сейчас каждый раз надеюсь, что этот предотвратить можно, и совсем не понятно, что это провоцирует, причем так часто.


----------



## 32Ольга (9 Дек 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> но он говорит, что все проблемы я себе увеличиваю


почему то у меня тоже такое впечатление сложилось. У Вас столько жалоб, что кажется, Вы должны лежать плашмя, но Вы работаете и ездите по командировкам.
А теперь по делу: если Вам становится лучше после спортзала и растягиваются мышцы и проходит застой в них, ищите грамотного инструктора и занимайтесь под его наблюдением. Какие-то упражнения Вы делаете неправильно.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Дек 2019)

@32Ольга,  у меня сила воли хорошая, и меня с самого начала уговорили, что придумываю сама, ну и с полной уверенностью вперёд, а не получается,  вернее с большим трудом,к тому же работу люблю свою.

@32Ольга,  у меня сила воли хорошая и работу свою люблю, я и лежу пару дней, как Вы говорите, а потом чуть отпустит и вперёд.
И Александр не придумывает, что с мышцами не так, потому что нужно, чтобы они работали, и сильной нагрузки при этом нельзя, и статику нельзя долго.
Только никто не говорит, где искать грань.
А подвиги мои ТИА заканчиваются иногда, тут попробуй угадай, где можно перегрузить, что можно тянуть и что можно или нельзя делать, и когда период острый, а когда терпимый.
Про ванную для меня было открытие, что нельзя, и то, что то, что скрипит в мышцах это молочка тоже.

Вы тоже ищете неизвестную инфекцию, я же не говорю, что у Вас воображение хорошее, придумать можно себе много чего.


----------



## Sana. (9 Дек 2019)

@Kaprikon, Вы не слышали о методе Фельденкрайза? Основная цель - улучшение качества движения при имеющихся ограничениях. Кто-то на шапагат тяжело садится, а кто-то не может пересесть из инвалидного кресла на кровать. Выполняются циклы микродвижений в минимальной амплитуде в оочень медленном темпе, что приводит к удлинению мышц (принципиально именно удлинение, а не растяжение) и снятию спазмов. И как результат - качество движения улучшается. Я часто читаю Ваши посты и каждый раз думаю о том, что наверняка Вам бы помогли такие занятия.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Дек 2019)

@Sana, я пробовала перед этим, вашу тему прочла, я вообще пробую любые движения, чтобы мышцы работали немного. Пока не знаю,  после того, как прихватило и промерзла, нужно лежать чуть, или начинать сразу, привыкла я ЛФК каждый день, помогало бы.


----------



## Екатерина79 (9 Дек 2019)

"Выполняются циклы микродвижений в минимальной амплитуде в оочень медленном темпе, что приводит к удлинению мышц (принципиально именно удлинение, а не растяжение) и снятию спазмов. "
Вот Вам девушка написала.. Я тоже думаю согласна с этим... Даже вот головой мягко чуть (очень маленькой комфортной амплитудой) покивать вверх-вниз можно и потом из стороны в сторону - очень помогает как-то там размять, растянуть чтоли... все начинается с малого... в силу своей амплитуды разминаться везде ...


----------



## Sana. (9 Дек 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Sana, я пробовала перед этим, вашу тему прочла, я вообще пробую любые движения, чтобы мышцы работали немного. Пока не знаю,  после того, как прихватило и промерзла, нужно лежать чуть, или начинать сразу, привыкла я ЛФК каждый день, помогало бы.


Я занимаюсь по этому методу и вижу результаты. И ЛФК тоже занималась, и йогой, и чем только не занималась и к кому только не обращалась. Если метод не работает, надо менять.

Я бы описала Вам хотя бы пару упражнений, глядя на Ваши попытки расслабить мышцы... Но по написанному не разобраться, а литературы нет никакой, кроме методичек, по которым мы занимаемся (я училась на курсах подготовки инструкторов). Даже по видеоразговору можно было бы попробовать, подумайте. Приведите мышцы в состояние, в котором можно давать нагрузку, и тогда уж нагружайте.

Я сама сейчас пала жертвой ЛФК )))), нагрузки захотелось... Теперь уже месяц восстанавливаю свою поясницу...


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Дек 2019)

@Sana., мы не жертвы ЛФК, у меня сколиоз, там изначально все криво.Мышцы должны работать, но так, чтобы не увеличивать кривизну, а я все время именно этим и занималась 
Руку в локте сегодня не могу разогнуть. я боюсь контрактур, поэтому все равно делаю и ЛФК и цигун, все что хоть как то даёт организм делать.


----------



## 32Ольга (9 Дек 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вы тоже ищете неизвестную инфекцию, я же не говорю, что у Вас воображение хорошее, придумать можно себе много чего.


с чего Вы взяли, что я ищу инфекцию? где это Вы прочитали?


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Дек 2019)

Ладно Ольга, не ищете, и хорошо, сильный болевой себе просто трудно придумать самой. Увеличивала проблемы, потому что экспериментов много наделала по упражнениям и улучшению мышечного корсета.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ладно Ольга, не ищете, и хорошо, сильный болевой себе просто трудно придумать самой. Увеличивала проблемы, потому что экспериментов много наделала по упражнениям и улучшению мышечного корсета.


Все что болит больше 3 месяцев - хронический болевой синдром.
Посмотрите в инете - Лечение хронического болевого синдрома.
Выложите здесь. Обсудим.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, лечение синдрома
1) антидепрессанты, были золфт, симбалта, аминотептилин, золофт при гипервозбудимость никак не пошел, симбалта более не менее, но сначала я от нее спала, потом пошла в поликлинику, так как врач ее назначивший, уволится ,с вопросом  можно ли увеличить дозу, было сказано отменить, так как перевозбуждение со стороны, в чем оно было выражено, не знаю, наверное радостью от того, что хожу, заменили фенозипамом. Его нельзя долго, я от него тупила на работе, но спастику он снимал, через две недели  от него ушла, вернулась спастика. Аминотептилин, снимает вигетатику, но не работает желудок, он и раньше толком это не работал, а тут ну вообще красота, при резком подъеме головокружение, иногда пользуюсь им.
2) антиконвульсанты, конвалис, снимает с первого приема, дальше пить не могу, немеет все только, лирика, первый прием хорошо, либо надо продолжать, пока не поняла.финлепсин, карамзепин отеки, мышцы в голени расчесываю до крови, убрала пока, руки как сводило так и сводит.
3) король всего клонозипам, ничего не поняла, но точно не то, пила по схеме, не лучше.
4) алкоголь,)) 50 грам, если качественный снимает всю картину, не на долго, но не могу же я его перед работой пить
5) ботекс, нет. Я не могла ходить просто, вернее после него нужно оказывается не мыться , не греться и не летать самолётами, мне об этом не сказали.
Из перечисленного только движения помогают, и так чтобы долго не сидеть, и чтобы холодно не было, чуть чуть финлепсин+  нспв, лирика, и деклофенак сразу на процентов 80.
6) про адреналин мне рассказали, про то как мышки каменели, при виде кошки перед клеткой,  чего он вырабатывается пока не знаю, может это не он совсем.
7) но то, что так скручивать не должно, я полность согласна, завтра попробую с остепатом подобрать упражнения, пока он мне таз раскручивает и камушками спину прогревает, про мои попытки забрать на антидепрессанты он знает. Финлепсин это его рекомендации, я бы сама не стала пить.
5)у меня это похоже на мигрень, шейную не знаю, на обычную, сначала все немеет, ниже перехода шеи в грудной, потом головная боль, потом слабость, сегодня слабость. Нарушена инервация,  но проблема мышц, может сосудов, я массирую большой палец правой руки мне отдает в лицо куда то, в район глаза,.

Если болит попдостная справа, а трапеция слева, и синдром лоппточно реберный, как можно убрать там отек?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2019)

> 1) антидепрессанты, были золфт, симбалта, аминотептилин, золофт при гипервозбудимость никак не пошел, симбалта более не менее, но сначала я от нее спала, потом пошла в поликлинику, так как врач ее назначивший, уволится ,с вопросом  можно ли увеличить дозу, было сказано отменить, так как перевозбуждение со стороны, в чем оно было выражено, не знаю, наверное радостью от того, что хожу, заменили фенозипамом. Его нельзя долго, я от него тупила на работе, но спастику он снимал, через две недели  от него ушла, вернулась спастика. Аминотептилин, снимает вигетатику, но не работает желудок, он и раньше толком это не работал, а тут ну вообще красота, при резком подъеме головокружение, иногда пользуюсь им.


Надо подбирать. Тут другого выхода нет.


> 2) антиконвульсанты, конвалис, снимает с первого приема, дальше пить не могу, немеет все только, лирика, первый прием хорошо, либо надо продолжать, пока не поняла.финлепсин, карамзепин отеки, мышцы в голени расчесываю до крови, убрала пока, руки как сводило так и сводит.


Подбор дозы так же.
Тут важно подбирать и препарат и дозу так, чтобы Ваше самочувствие было лучше чем без них.
Если без них справляетесь, то не надо.
Если с ними лучше и побочек минимально, надо.


> 3) король всего клонозипам, ничего не поняла, но точно не то, пила по схеме, не лучше.


Значит не надо, или надо принимать в сочетании.


> 4) алкоголь,)) 50 грам, если качественный снимает всю картину, не на долго, но не могу же я его перед работой пить


Нельзя. Только после работы. Шучу конечно. Но это так же признак того, что нужно такое лечение.


> 5) ботекс, нет. Я не могла ходить просто, вернее после него нужно оказывается не мыться , не греться и не летать самолётами, мне об этом не сказали.


И не нужно.


> Из перечисленного только движения помогают, и так чтобы долго не сидеть, и чтобы холодно не было, чуть чуть финлепсин+  нспв, лирика, и деклофенак сразу на процентов 80.


Это и есть лечение.


> 6) про адреналин мне рассказали, про то как мышки каменели, при виде кошки перед клеткой,  чего он вырабатывается пока не знаю, может это не он совсем.


???


> 7) но то, что так скручивать не должно, я полность согласна, завтра попробую с остепатом подобрать упражнения, пока он мне таз раскручивает и камушками спину прогревает, про мои попытки забрать на антидепрессанты он знает. Финлепсин это его рекомендации, я бы сама не стала пить.


Ждем реакции на Финлепсин.


> 5)у меня это похоже на мигрень, шейную не знаю, на обычную, сначала все немеет, ниже перехода шеи в грудной, потом головная боль, потом слабость, сегодня слабость. Нарушена инервация,  но проблема мышц, может сосудов, я массирую большой палец правой руки мне отдает в лицо куда то, в район глаза


Ждем реакции на ЛФК и Финлепсин.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  там где вопрос, он рассказал про опыты над мышами, им подносили кошку, мышка сидела в клетке, убежать не могла,  у нее адреналин вырабатывался от страха, ну и у бедной мыши дерявенели мышцы, типа спазма. 
Какая реакция должна быть на финлепсин, боли не будет, или мышцы не будут неметь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2019)

Боли меньше и на них наплевать, так как терпимые.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,
1)  не меньше они эти боли, от финлепсина
2) ЛФК я делаю, так как там застой между лопаток, венозный, он чуть уходит.
3) базилярная мигрень это, и снять приступ не могу, я там себе ещё точки проминаю, и наверное усиливаю .
4) уже не знаю чем снимать это, и лирика, и мовалис мимо, пока отек этот не пройдет , так и будет., Сколько можно деклофенак а день?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2019)

> 1)  не меньше они эти боли, от финлепсина


Не та доза


> 2) ЛФК я делаю, так как там застой между лопаток, венозный, он чуть уходит.


Венозного застоя точно нет, а вот МФС наверняка.


> 3) базилярная мигрень это, и снять приступ не могу, я там себе ещё точки проминаю, и наверное усиливаю


 Есть специальные препараты от приступа мигрени-принимаете?


> 4) уже не знаю чем снимать это, и лирика, и мовалис мимо, пока отек этот не пройдет , так и будет., Сколько можно деклофенак а день?
> Чем снимать что?


Приступ мигрени?


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, я доигрались, у меня парез левой стопы, срочно МРТ и к нейрохирургу.
МРТ попробую завтра сделать.

Что делать?
 Так уже было, неделю назад перед поездкой, сегодня резко, я ещё на пятках походила.
Плюс нефроптоз, справа.

@Доктор Ступин, хруст между лопаток это МФС, им не хрустеть?
Вчера онемение было по всей спине, от шейного, сегодня чуть получше, но стопа конкретно слабая, может диклофенак на ночь, икра тоже, они тут решают, что со мной делать, но вроде мест нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, я доигрались, у меня парез левой стопы, срочно МРТ и к нейрохирургу.
> МРТ попробую завтра сделать.


Покажите видео насколько слабая нога.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, фото и видео.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, это центральный парез ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2019)

Не вижу. Надо встать на пятки двух ног и походить, записать лучше сбоку.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Дек 2019)

Если я так сделаю, меня опять скрутит, как раз перед этим я это сделала.
Там под правым ребром отек этот, он на МРТ, и нефроптоз этот сильно,почки говорят нормально.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2019)

Не стандарт, от позвоночника не бывает отёка под правым ребром, отёк под правым ребром не может дать слабость ноги. В любом случае на показаться врачу, чтобы посмотрел рефлексы и чувствительность. Ещё лучше сделать электронейромиографию, слабость остается или прошла.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,
1)  это сильный спазм вот тут, и почка смещена на 6 см, или по моему это она у меня ходит туда сюда, коленногосправа нет, остеопороз Л1 . Нога правая короче должна быть по идее. Сколиоз s образный.
2) МРТ та же протрузия, 3,5, слабость там, где она давит, слева, голень абсолютно слабая.
3) на пятках я думаю, никогда и не ходила, только на каблуках, на ровной только когда в волейбол играла, рука болтается эта, не попадаю ей по клавишам
4) сильный спазм трапеции, нельзя мне руки вверх поднимать , лёжа, упражнение 2 для острого, нагрузка на кривойплечий грудной отдел.
5) приводящая справа в гипертонусе, справа без тонуса вообще, как там чего поднимать или отводить не знаю.
6) миографию делать нужно, но там давно все зажато, слабости такой не было
7) назначение лазикс, и проч для снятия отека, но он там лет триста, может и не уйдет, электрофорез с кипиразимом, но тоже думаю мимо, с чем-то электрофорез помогал, не помню, снимал отек на шее.
8) мне нужно решить как со всем этим в командировку ехать, причем в Северодвинск, или отказаться уже и капать себе там что-то в вены, но там и так локтевой нерв зажат
9) все эти изыски, лирики и финлепсин, дают мне удар по почкам, ну и по остеопорозу.
10) делекса, мдокалм, я от него свалюсь в командировке.
11) не разгибать грудной отдел, ну тогда скрутит вперёд и все.
12) к остеопату сегодня не пошла, меня где не дернешь плохо, шею он мне хрустнул немного, но все уползло опять, после того, когда размяли массажем отек под рукой, начало стрелять а шею и головная боль, я сама там размяла, ну и ище раз получила, там, где у людей выходит локтевой нерв,  мышца твердая и как пустая.



Ну и малая грудная, лестничная, как положено.

Соэ не повышено, повышны эритроциты, сильно, был псориаз давно по всей ноге потом прошло, если в руке спастика, то ведь ее как то разработать нужно, значит нерв живой?

Остеопат этот сказал, что мышцы только м не работают, поэтому забиваются, то есть нужно именно движение, и я вроде всегда в движении себе не отказывала, а тут не разгибаться, руки не поднимать, я так никогда не восстановлюсь даже на минимум. 
И работать они должны всегда.Мышц пресса нет уже совсем, раньше хоть что-то на чем-то держалось, и что не сделай, спазм .
Массаж нельзя, все обостряется.
Или это острый период?

13)В башке нет страшного ничего, венозный отток нарушен, так так и быть должно, у меня трапеции как скотчем залеплены.
14) нужно  как то правильно поднимать руки, чтобы они не тащили за собой лопатку, а у меня все это вместе движется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2019)

> 1)  это сильный спазм вот тут, и почка смещена на 6 см, или по моему это она у меня ходит туда сюда, коленногосправа нет, остеопороз Л1 . Нога правая короче должна быть по идее. Сколиоз s образный.


Опущение почки. Своя болезнь и своя боль


> 2) МРТ та же протрузия, 3,5, слабость там, где она давит, слева, голень абсолютно слабая.


Едва ли от такой протрузии слабость в ноге.


> 3) на пятках я думаю, никогда и не ходила, только на каблуках, на ровной только когда в волейбол играла, рука болтается эта, не попадаю ей по клавишам


И рука и нога слабая. Тогда голова виновата.


> 4) сильный спазм трапеции, нельзя мне руки вверх поднимать , лёжа, упражнение 2 для острого, нагрузка на кривойплечий грудной отдел.


Не трапеция виновата в невозможности поднять руку. Это другие мышцы.


> 5) приводящая справа в гипертонусе, справа без тонуса вообще, как там чего поднимать или отводить не знаю.


Приводящая это на ноге?


> 6) миографию делать нужно, но там давно все зажато, слабости такой не было


Надо и рука и нога. Но надо если выпали рефлексы, а если наоборот высокие, то надо искать в  голове.


> 7) назначение лазикс, и проч для снятия отека, но он там лет триста, может и не уйдет, электрофорез с кипиразимом, но тоже думаю мимо, с чем-то электрофорез помогал, не помню, снимал отек на шее.


Отека чего?


> 8) мне нужно решить как со всем этим в командировку ехать, причем в Северодвинск, или отказаться уже и капать себе там что-то в вены, но там и так локтевой нерв зажат.


Ехать. Справитесь.


> 9) все эти изыски, лирики и финлепсин, дают мне удар по почкам, ну и по остеопорозу.


Никак. Не те дозы.


> 10) делекса, мдокалм, я от него свалюсь в командировке.


Почему? Препараты разные.


> 11) не разгибать грудной отдел, ну тогда скрутит вперёд и все.


Мышцы, скорее.


> 12) к остеопату сегодня не пошла, меня где не дернешь плохо, шею он мне хрустнул немного, но все уползло опять, после того, когда размяли массажем отек под рукой, начало стрелять а шею и головная боль, я сама там размяла, ну и ище раз получила, там, где у людей выходит локтевой нерв,  мышца твердая и как пустая


.
Не стандартно. Но если не помогает, то, конечно, не надо.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  не стандартно, спастика у меня почему-то, почему не знаю.
1)И с каждой такой головной болью все хуже, там где поясница спондиатроз, почка то она боль другая, но там сосуды к ней крепится.
2)Если мозги, то плохо, такое ощущение, что все мышцы высохли в один момент.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спастическая кривошея, это.


----------



## olenkasolo (12 Дек 2019)

А нейрохирург что говорит? Операция вам может помочь?


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Дек 2019)

@olenkasolo, на голову разве что, ботекс не помог.
Там в шее грыжи слева, а крутит спереди вроде бы, или со стопы, и усиливается от хотьбы и ЛФК, обычного.
У Вас прошло то, что отдавало в ноги?
Мне так хочется этот финлепсин съесть.
Когда нервничаю усиливается, я все понять не могла, что это такое.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Дек 2019)

> не стандартно, спастика у меня почему-то, почему не знаю.


От нервов


> 1)И с каждой такой головной болью все хуже, там где поясница спондиатроз, почка то она боль другая, но там сосуды к ней крепится.


К почке крепятся, к позвоночнику нет.


> 2)Если мозги, то плохо, такое ощущение, что все мышцы высохли в один момент.


Не все. Вполне логично все понимаете.


----------



## olenkasolo (12 Дек 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @olenkasolo, на голову разве что, ботекс не помог.
> Там в шее грыжи слева, а крутит спереди вроде бы, или со стопы, и усиливается от хотьбы и ЛФК, обычного.
> У Вас прошло то, что отдавало в ноги?
> Мне так хочется этот финлепсин съесть.
> Когда нервничаю усиливается, я все понять не могла, что это такое.


Да, прошло, когда стала много кататься на лыжах и играть в волейбол. Чем больше движения - тем лучше самочувствие. Летом была в спортивном лагере, 2 тренировки в день на песке, потом соревнования. Это было лучшее время.
С нервами связи не было никакой.
А после пережитой операции, поиска денег на нее, отдачи долгов, выхода через три недели после операции на работу меня уже сложно разнервировать.

Ну и в остальном.
Если я буду много анализировать, тоже найду, что где ноет, тянет или слабее обычного. Стараюсь акцентироваться на том, что хорошо - в волейбол играть могу, в основном как левша из-за проблем с плечом, но могу. Вообще многое привыкла делать, как левша. Сейчас уже ленюсь, конечно, а до года с операции делала все эти лфк, растяжки. Не сразу ж хорошо стало. Рыдала на лыжне от тряпичности рук, задыхалась от ходьбы пешком на работу, ловила в спортзале недоуменные взгляды, когда месяца три не могла подачу до сетки докинуть. Мне тогда мама сказала "ты спортсмен или говно на палке?" Я дала себе год на полный возврат к прежней жизни и гребла к этому с упорным фанатизмом. наверное, если придраться, можно отрыть, что некоторые мышцы остались слабее, при некоторых положениях руку сводит. Но если этих положений избегать - ничего не сводит.
Все ваши темы не читала и не знаю диагнозов, снимков. Просто не вязните в этом всем, пожалуйста.
Потому и спросила, что у вас за проблема и что вам говорят неврологи и нейрохирурги.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Дек 2019)

@olenkasolo,  я не вязну, сводит и сводит, я себя замотала совсем, руки как тряпки, ничего толком не сделаешь, я заставляю себя.
Бог бы с ним, мне ещё голова нужна.
Толком не понятно, что так зажато, я себе говорю, что это истерия, ну и вперёд.
Я не знаю, как разработать то, что работать просто не хочет, я действительно, удовольствие получала только от работы- источник дофамина.
В спортзале не разработала)

@Доктор Ступин,  ничего я не понимаю, как из этого выбраться точно.
Если это тревога такая, что мышцы каменные, не берёт их ничего.
Дистония, только ничего не берёт ее.

Хотела сказать, что точно не знаю, как выбраться.
Корешки там в шее все же зажаты, по ЭМНГ.,  и что-то поворачивает в сторону что то точно, или стопа, или голова.


----------



## Екатерина79 (13 Дек 2019)

может работу сменить ? образ жизни? чтобы движуха тела другая была? труд и отдых только с легкой лфк стоя или лежа там


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Дек 2019)

@Екатерина79,  уже думаю, пока ЛФК, оно усиливает, но хоть чуть работают мышцы.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Дек 2019)

@olenkasolo,  при некоторых положениях сводит руку, я не могу подачу докинуть,   левой могу снизу, а правой нет.
Мне сказали, что волейболом я испортила себе спину.
Вернее, она у меня испортилась, после того, как я перестала в него играть.
Какие упражнения делали для рук, когда они были как слабые?


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,
1) не голова это, динамический туннельный синдром круглого пронатора
2) сегодня сделали туда СМТ, и токи, где грыжа на пояснице, нога чуть получше
3) что мне делать с этим пронатором, мне просто выкручивает всю руку
4) первый раз за год мне легче немного, но, как я понимаю, все будет повторяться каждый раз при работе с мышкой?

Может ее перевязать как-то, но оно с плеча начинается


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  я сдаюсь
1) можно как то облегчить состояние
2) согласна, проблемы вегетативные, сосудистые и давно, лечили остеохондроз.
3) мышцы каменные, скручивает руку при работе и ногу, все справа, с чем связано, пока не знаю, обычно со скачка давления. Сужение устья Па, стеноз позвоночного канала, сужение интнмедиа сонных артерий 1, 1 с двух сторон.
4) что можно сделать, пока есть габапетин, Аминтрептилин, финлепсин, симбалта, Лирика, финлепсин, который усиливает тремор в руках
5) про ЛФК пока вопрос не стоит, так как хуже
6) что нельзя делать.
7) что ждать от приема допустим габапетина, онемение это нормально?
Или того же Аминтриптилина.
8) болевой синдром идёт не от шеи, ниже.

9) может ли так проявляться синдром отмены лирики, финлепсина, неусидчивость может быть связана с их отменой.
10)Через какое время после их приема можно пить аминотрептилин?
У меня уже там чего в крови и голове чего только нет.

11) не может же от спондиатроза отключиться вся спина. Если может, то что делать колоть  или не колоть витамины гр б, делать СМТ?


----------



## 32Ольга (17 Дек 2019)

@Kaprikon, а у Вас парез стопы прошел?


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Дек 2019)

Нет Ольга, ничего у меня не прошло, а бы не писала.
Вы мне можете что-то посоветовать?

Если просто интересуетесь, то ничего хорошего тут нет.
Вегетатика, это не когда сердечко чуть побилось и ножка занемела, у меня часть спины, вместе с ручкой и ножкой.


----------



## Kuchirinka (17 Дек 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> как я понимаю, все будет повторяться каждый раз при работе с мышкой?


@Kaprikon, а Вы пробовали работать мышью левой рукой?
Ну, или использовать тачпад на ноуте?
Короче, освободить от нагрузки правую руку?


----------



## 32Ольга (17 Дек 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Нет Ольга, ничего у меня не прошло, а бы не писала.
> Вы мне можете что-то посоветовать?


Единственное, что я могу вам посоветовать это обратиться ко врачу, а не заниматься самолечением и принимать горсти небезопасных таблеток.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Дек 2019)

@Kuchirinka,  я пробовала, и левой и правой, если пройдёт хоть чуть,  буду только левой.
Это пирамидное расстройство, наверное, если не грыжа виновата.Гиперкинез. Может развигаюсь, только как лечить не знаю. Или хоть немного снять.
У меня каждый раз надежда, что это не так, шеей подвигала вчера под шишонина, толку, не работает там ничего, и воротник не оденешь.
Пока пытаюсь без таблеток, потому что не знаю, какие пить.

Ольга, Вы читаете хоть что-то, как раз таблетки я и пытаюсь не пить, и от врача вчера.


----------



## 32Ольга (17 Дек 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ольга, Вы читаете хоть что-то, как раз таблетки я и пытаюсь не пить, и от врача вчера.


Каков диагноз врача и какие назначения?

Я конечно читаю, но местами Вас очень сложно понять.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Дек 2019)

У него диагноз виновата протрузия, которая в пояснице.
Но по моему это не так, потому что не может онеметь и рука и нога.
Насчёт назначения я пожалела, так как сделали СМТ, и массаж, и витамины б и магнит, ч плюс артрозан.
из этого что-то нельзя,   я не чувствую спину от шеи до там, где ноги крепиться и щеку справа, и т.е. правую сторону. 
Мое мнение, и мнение врачей с форума, что это вегетатика, но так сильно.
Неужели ее хоть чуть снять нельзя.
Как только беру в руку мышку, получаю судоргу в руке, уже в левой.
Таблетки как раз не пью, не могу понять, что даёт такой симптом, терплю.
ЛФК хочу, но этот же врач все запретил, сказал, что идёт воспаление, по моему нет там никакого воспаления.

Не понять потому, что смартфон, и мне не удобно печатать.

@32Ольга,  у вас какая проблема была, в пояснице или в шее?
Мне отчёт нужно доделать по работе, не зря же ездила, а тут черте что.
5 минут работы, полчаса лежания.

Дописать отчёт нужно, а работать получается по 5 минут.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2019)

> 1) не голова это, динамический туннельный синдром круглого пронатора


Вполне


> 2) сегодня сделали туда СМТ, и токи, где грыжа на пояснице, нога чуть получше


А на руке не лучше?
3) что мне делать с этим пронатором, мне просто выкручивает всю руку
Физиотерапию, массаж, ПИР, блокаду
4) первый раз за год мне легче немного, но, как я понимаю, все будет повторяться каждый раз при работе с мышкой?
Меняем руку.
Переходим на мышку-планшет


> 1) можно как то облегчить состояние


Местное лечение:
Физиотерапию, массаж, ПИР, блокаду
Общее лечение:
Антидепрессанты и антиконвульсанты.


> 2) согласна, проблемы вегетативные, сосудистые и давно, лечили остеохондроз.


Общее лечение:
Антидепрессанты и антиконвульсанты.


> 3) мышцы каменные, скручивает руку при работе и ногу, все справа, с чем связано, пока не знаю, обычно со скачка давления. Сужение устья Па, стеноз позвоночного канала, сужение интнмедиа сонных артерий 1, 1 с двух сторон.


Местное лечение:
Физиотерапию, массаж, ПИР, блокаду


> 4) что можно сделать, пока есть габапетин, Аминтрептилин, финлепсин, симбалта, Лирика, финлепсин, который усиливает тремор в руках


Аминтрептилин, Лирика


> 5) про ЛФК пока вопрос не стоит, так как хуже


Неправильно. ЛФК есть даже для лежащих после операции в реанимации.
И если болит от гимнастики для острого периода, значит неправильно выполняется


> 6) что нельзя делать.


Можно все, что не усиливает боль. Все что усиливает, надо учиться делать правильно. правильно, так чтобы не болело.
Но все делаем - до боли, на боль, но не через боль.


> 7) что ждать от приема допустим габапетина, онемение это нормально?


Или того же Аминтриптилина.
При постепенном подборе дозы, ничего.


> 8) болевой синдром идёт не от шеи, ниже.


Грудной отдел.


----------



## Екатерина79 (18 Дек 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @olenkasolo,  при некоторых положениях сводит руку, я не могу подачу докинуть,   левой могу снизу, а правой нет.
> Мне сказали, что волейболом я испортила себе спину.
> Вернее, она у меня испортилась, после того, как я перестала в него играть.
> Какие упражнения делали для рук, когда они были как слабые?


 Когда не могла опереться на руки и подворачивала логоть, был такой момент, то понимая что это все идет от межлопатья и шеи вроде как - пыталась делать упражнения на спину и растягивалась , что только не делала - очень очень и очень много работы в течении уже более 5 лет... Тут главное понять от чего слабость то наверное... чтобы тактику придумать... Если слабые в силу того, что спазмированно между лопатками в первую очередь и выше у шеи - то работать над этими мышцами в первую очередь (насколько помню).. разминать, упражнения делать на межлопатье и спину верх и ниже... Есть же упражнения лежа на животе - руки поочередно (для легкого уровня) поднимаем по-разному,  начиная до утомления допустим... чтобы кровообращение было и проработать и растянуть (расправить).... Лежа на животе - руку вперед и над головой поднимаем над полом, потом другой рукой. Потом руку в сторону и поднимаем также над полом мягко нежно повторяя движения и ощущая как работают мышцы до межлопатья + шеи тоже же включается (задняя часть)... Потом руки по швам и также поднимаем... НО долго печатать, вариаций много... Но нужно мягко прорабатывать и растягиваться мягко , где то может если получится отжаться и гантельки легкие взять в ручки с последующим восстановлением после занятия, потом снова.. все по ощущениям... ну как бы так ... долгий процесс, но вроде верный.. Главное не перебарщивать... И восстановление мышцам давать....

сейчас я наоборот борюсь порой с тонусом рук - иначе наоборот ими что-то сломать боюсь) но у меня руками дома очень много работы - поэтому руки напрягаются...

и забыла - грудь тоже нужно прорабатывать и от нее все идет в руки ---- отжимания или гантельки, или без гантель подъем рук , лежа на спине... и круговые движения руками делать также можно лежа на спине - придумать упражнений можно море и прочувствовать где крутить нужно и над чем  работать... кропотливая работа... С помощью палочкой много упражнения - может вам попробовать... там и проработать немного мышцы и амплитуду разработать

Вам наверное с легкого нужно - просто разминочные легкие упражнения от пальцев ног до макушки нужно делать и отдыхать больше, ходить мягко по немногу... а там понаблюдать.. я бы так попробовала... мягко нежно чуть пошатывать рукой, ногой, корпусом как бы расправлять мышцы и для кровообращения .. минидвижения, а там более... Печатать я много могу, но что могла чуть написала... микродвижения очень большую пользу дают и по-тихоньку мышцы расправлять , если сильно зажато ... головой не можете чуть-чуть подвигать из стороны в сторону и покивать или чуть подвигать плечами ..  AIR доктор объяснит правильно, к нему нужно!


----------



## olenkasolo (18 Дек 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @olenkasolo,  при некоторых положениях сводит руку, я не могу подачу докинуть,   левой могу снизу, а правой нет.
> Мне сказали, что волейболом я испортила себе спину.
> Вернее, она у меня испортилась, после того, как я перестала в него играть.
> Какие упражнения делали для рук, когда они были как слабые?


Каталась на беговых лыжах, делала лфк разное, тянула резиновый жгут.
Всю тему я не читала. Мрт позвоночника вы вроде делали, энмг рук-ног? Просто гора этой дистанционной писанины и ваши "а мне кажется" вряд ли вам помогут. Вы на форуме постоянно и помногу, а прогресс есть?


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Дек 2019)

@olenkasolo,  по МРТ три грыжи в шее со стенозом, плюс поясница, нарушение проводимости по локтевому нерву.
Пытаюсь делать что то, массаж- спазм, ЛФК тоже.
Информация от врачей:
1) руки разрабатывать
2) не напрягать, есть таблетки, это спазм
3) от Доктора Ступина - движения должны быть в любом случае.
Пробую и так и так.


----------



## olenkasolo (18 Дек 2019)

@Kaprikon, ну как вам сказать... У меня было 2 грыжи в шее со стенозом. До операции не помогало вообще ничего, никакие подпрыгивания и ухищрения. Так, куча денег, нервов и времени коту под хвост. На 2 месяца меня такой недожизни хватило. Может, у вас сложится иначе.
Все мое восстановление и упражнения были успешны уже после операции.

Онемения в руках есть? Слабость, выпадение движений?
Прогресс есть какой-то за время всех этих попыток лечения?


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Дек 2019)

@olenkasolo,  да в обеих.
Спасибо, понятно, наверное напрасно я борюсь с этим, куча нервов и денег.


----------



## olenkasolo (18 Дек 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @olenkasolo,  да в обеих.
> Спасибо, понятно, наверное напрасно я борюсь с этим, куча нервов и денег.


Я не врач, чтобы оценивать, просто делюсь своим опытом. Лично мой опыт таков, у кого-то иначе. Но иногда захожу на форум и вижу множество ваших сообщений. Складывается впечатление бестолковости всей этой вашей бессистемной суеты. Здоровья вам и верного направления.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Дек 2019)

@olenkasolo,  спасибо.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (18 Дек 2019)

@Kaprikon, добрый вечер. Разрешите дать вам пару советов. Прежде чем что-то лечить, хорошо бы определиться с диагнозом. И тут у вас могут быть варианты. Либо проблемы идут от грыжи. Либо проблемы идут от спазмов мышц. Либо грыжа идёт начальным незначительным раздражителем. Она раздражает нервы, от которых спазмируются мышцы, которые затем сжимают нервы более серьёзно. Причём на шейном и поясничном отделе может быть разное. Если грыжа влияет серьёзно, то ждём, когда она рассосётся, пьём лекарства. которые советовал доктор Ступин, делаем лёгкий массаж и лёгкие упражнение на расслабление мышц. Если грыжа влияет не очень серьёзно, то ищем болевые точки, делаем на них активный точечный массаж (миопрессуру). Плюс добавляем упражнение на расслабление и растяжку мышц. Упражнения на укрепление и усиление мышц, если эти мышцы спазмированы, делать не стоит в любом случае. Сначала добиваемся избавления от спазмов. А уж затем укрепляем мышцы.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Дек 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД,  спасибо, что написали.не могут поставить диагноз.Пока только
 то, что грыжи раздражают корешок и вызывают спазм, даже не мышц, а артерии, рефлекторно, это в шее, нога мне пока не понятно, там протрузия.
А ещё сумки, плюс промерзла в командировке.
Лекарства пью. Финлепсин не подошел. Черте что начало твориться- и паника и онемение, плюс расторможенность. Была у мануального терапевта до этого, думаю зря, массаж тоже делала зря, потому что нужно снять состояние, или то, что возникло после финлепсина или мое настоящее. 
Самое не правильное было СМТ, причем по всей спине. Все это не было моей прихотью, назначения.
Сейчас пытаюсь снять с помощью антидепрессантов, потому что по моему понятию, не могут мышцы так сильно напрягаться из за грыжи.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Дек 2019)

@Екатерина79,  спасибо, так много написали, вот и я борюсь, с тонусом рук.
Если вообще ничего не делать хуже, я была до этого в клинике лечения боли, обещали вернуть меня в спортзал, под аминотрептилин.


----------



## Весёлый (20 Дек 2019)

@Kaprikon, Алёна, а я хочу Вам пожелать Удачи в борьбе с заболеванием, Выздоровления, Радости и Добра!
Нет в Ваших поисках совершенно никакой бестолковости и бессистемной суеты. Зато есть здоровое желание найти причины, справиться с ними и получить желаемый положительный результат.
Даже если для этого требуется больше времени, чем у других людей и в других ситуациях. 
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Elka66 (20 Дек 2019)

@Kaprikon, а на энмг что у вас, ткмс вам не делали, может нарушен пирамидный путь, оттуда и спастика, а вы все к грыжам пристаете.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Дек 2019)

@Шура Балаганов,  спасибо, все хорошо будет.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Дек 2019)

@Elka66,  с детства он нарушен, чуть чуть, но я же ходила как то, и жила, ЭМНГ ног пока не делала, ЭМНГ рук делала, можно повторить.
Спастика потому, что сколиоз, они разные эти мышцы, ну, я думаю, ещё и потому, что я дико боюсь ходить, упасть боюсь, ну и каждый раз себя заставляю это делать. Когда хожу, или двигаюсь, все более менее криво косо, но работает, стоит немного не поделать, те же самые упражнения, все по новой.
В детстве была травма, никто никакими лекарствами со мной разобраться не мог, а потом я расходилась, причем очень не плохо, так что незаметно все было.
В руке локтевой нерв, может подвывих, я в волейбол играла .
Я думаю, что спастика из за страха.
Попробую это снимать аминотрептилином.


----------



## Elka66 (20 Дек 2019)

@Kaprikon, вот и сделайте ткмс, может там уже значительные нарушения и к неврологу, спастика из за страха, это какой же страх должен быть. Амитриптилин очень тяжелый препарат, может другой подберут, рсники очень хвалят баклофен, но там наверное все серьёзнее


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Дек 2019)

@Elka66,  да он тяжёлый, н аминотрптилин, не идёт, я от него только сплю.
Мне и фенозипам не идёт, на чуть чуть только.
Нарушения есть, но я же хожу как то.
Буду пробовать без таких тяжёлых вещей.
Обычно мне помогал пустырник, просто.
Нарушения это -сорвана я компенсаци,, если не буду двигаться, а все глушить, хуже.
Я не ходила в 6 лет, после травмы, совсем, меня кололи, мыши, никак.Потом приехала бабушка в больницу, и мы с ней начали ходить, везде, с переменным успехом. И оно пошло, по чуть чуть. Я восстановилась за 3 года, в школе было сидеть тяжело - на левой руке лежала, за партой, массаж, ЛФК и прошло по чуть чуть.
Мне особо выбирать не из чего, либо я как то восстановлюсь
, пусть медленно, либо все. Иногда получается довосстановить до возможности ходить на тренажёры, но это по моему лишнее.
Аминотептилин буду убирать.

Компенсация сорванна. Пишу со смартфона, поэтому ошибки.Толку в том, что ЭМНР это покажет, что там и там проводимости нет. Нужно как то восстановить, то, что есть.

Фенозипам снимает гиперкинезы, дерги, как Вы говорите, в ногах.
@Elka66,  как часто Вы его пьёте?
Сейчас смогла пройти почти 8 км, ЛФк с утра. Руки трясутся))


----------



## Elka66 (20 Дек 2019)

@Kaprikon, стараюсь не часто хотя невролог курсом прописал, может и не правильно делаю, по половинке по четвертинке рассасываю когда тремор, дрожь нападает. Амитриптилин также наверное одну восьмую на ночь. Хотя тоже гастро посоветовал до четырех таблеток довести, может тоже не права. Но пить неизвестно от чего, хотя на кронпортале человек от диареи с ним избавился. Вот и я в прошлый раз на ЛФК вылезла, а сейчас никак и по пятнадцать минут пробовала делать, тремор усиливается, ноги на следующий день еще забитей, есть ли толк в таком ЛФК, если это все таки , у меня ревматология и воспаление в мышцах, а я их гружу. Не знаю, так же как и вы хочу вернуться к нормальному состоянию, пока никак. Хотя головокружения прошли, зато боли в руках добавились и ноги никак отойти не хотят, забитые как после кросса


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Дек 2019)

@Elka66,  у меня тоже усиливаться, и когда хожу тоже усиливается, вернее после того, как прошла.
Это скорее всего не воспаление в мышцах, так мы решили с остепатом, вернее он решил, я с ним согласна. Из за нарушения статики, а кое где инервации, некоторые, из мышц забиваются, вернее в них реально накапливается эта самая молочка, они к тому же должны быть твердые. Я на тремор сильно не обращаю внимание. Он мне сказал сильно их не греть и не напрягать, меньше будет трясти и скручивать.
То, что Вы описываете с животом, это синдром раздражённого кишечника, оч похоже.  Успокоительные должны помогать.
У меня в боку все как узлом завязано, и самое обидное, что это спазм, я не как не могу научиться так двигаться, чтобы в него не уходить. Пробовала и с корсетом, и без него. 
Мне все равно нужно что-то подбирать из успокоительных, так как такой тип нервной системы, такая реакция на любую поломку.  Я не четверть этого аминотрептиоина, половину, так как до этого уже были золофт, и симбалта по полной схеме, но они стимулирующие, а мне нужно наоборот.
Мышцы и тремор в это вегетатика, во всяком случае у меня, надо ее как то убирать.
Я обычно пустырник пила, оно чуть снимало это,  он на спирту, если переходить на амитрептилин, пустырник нельзя.
Фенозипама у меня нет сейчас, но я не хочу и начинать, так как это все на чуть чуть.
Вы этот амитриптилин для галочки едите, по четверинке, или такая доза даёт эффект, если да, то какой?


----------



## Elka66 (20 Дек 2019)

Дает снотворный эффект, а в мышцах я считаю сосудистое воспаление, отекшие мышцы сдавливают нервы, а вот что делать с этим не знаю, гормоны без диагноза не хочу, трентал, курантил, покой, нагрузка ничего не помогает.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Дек 2019)

@Elka66,  почему они отекшие, ноги отекают? Сосудистое воспаление это варикоз? Тогда должны быть шишки на ногах, я себя ходить заставляю, потому, что мышцы как каменные, без движения.
Причем все, такого мышечного заболевания я не знаю, поэтому немного надеюсь, что это психосоматика.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (20 Дек 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Причем все, такого мышечного заболевания я не знаю,


Может мышечно-тонический синдром? Причём @Elka66 тоже ставили этот диагноз.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Дек 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД,  он тоже, его всем ставят, если есть грыжи, будет и этот синдром.


----------



## leo1980 (21 Дек 2019)

@Kaprikon, попробуйте cbd. Во многих странах разрешено, реально успокаивает очень хорошо.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Дек 2019)

@leo1980 что такое  cbd,  Вы вышли из этого на Паксиле?
Я сомневаюсь насчёт аминотрептилина, но это точно соматофорное расстройство, вернее истерический невроз, и чем больше я делаю зарядку и пытаюсь, что бы так не было, тем хуже.


----------



## Kuchirinka (21 Дек 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> что такое cbd


Каннабис.
Но, по-моему, в России это незаконно.


----------



## leo1980 (21 Дек 2019)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Каннабис.
> Но, по-моему, в России это незаконно.


Да, но он разный бывает. 
Cbd разрешен во многих странах и в том числе и в медицинских целях.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Дек 2019)

@leo1980, я пробовала, действительно помогает)).
Один раз, чуть чуть))
Мне так и коньяк помогает)
Вы молодец, хоть развесили, а паксил хуже?

Он хоть законный, во всех странах.


----------



## maisto777 (22 Дек 2019)

А почему Вы так против оперативного вмешательства?


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Дек 2019)

@maisto777,  я не против была, с самого начала. Сказали проблема не от шеи, я уже сама не знаю от чего.
У меня ещё в пояснице проблемы, но чтобы так скручивало, я ещё не в одной теме не встречала.


----------



## maisto777 (22 Дек 2019)

Я не доктор, а Вы на форуме результаты МРТ выкладывали? но если есть силы бороться, искать и не сдаваться - то вперед. Я в свое время устала от поисков, но у меня операция была по показаниям, может стоит пройтись по бОльшему количеству специалистов? Вы из Мск?


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Дек 2019)

@maisto777, я из СПб.
Выкладывала, МРТ, давно. Кто что говорит. Доктор Ступин, что компрессии нет,  нейрохирг, что такое в руках возможно, и что плановая операция как бы нужна.
Поясница- то ничего там нет, а сейчас выдали, что корешок погиб, и поздно что-то делать. Если он в ноге там погиб, то ходить мне по большому счету и не начём, так как в другой порван мениск.
Если про шею, то там давно наверное все погибло. Лет 10 назад была сильная боль, я сидя спала, потом прошло на карамзепине. Играла ещё в волейбол год, и по "веревкам" в парке прыгала. Не знала тогда при никакие грыжи, прошло и прошло. Через год выдало- пять минут работаю рукой, час ловлю спазмы.


----------



## maisto777 (22 Дек 2019)

Ну вот я волейболистка в прошлом, выступала за Динамо, молодежные сборные СНГ, Москвы... Что такое нагрузки знаю, а еще после операции узнала что у меня отсутствовал один диск в ШОП, С5-С6, чего не было видно ни на МРТ ни на КТ... Может Вам найти "своего" врача? если Вы в Москве, попробуйте к Каландари, рекомендую его, ему можно и по почте отправить свои снимки и МРТ, толковый, мне помог) Я желаю Вам искренне найти источник недомоганий Ваших, и здоровья и терпения)


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Дек 2019)

@maisto777, спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Лет 10 назад была сильная боль, я сидя спала, потом прошло на карамзепине. Играла ещё в волейбол год, и по "веревкам" в парке прыгала. Не знала тогда при никакие грыжи, прошло и прошло. Через год выдало- пять минут работаю рукой, час ловлю спазмы.


И главное - коньяк помогает. Значит надо искать заменитель коньяка, так, чтобы помогал, но без алкоголизма.
Кстати, какая доза коньяка эффективна?


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  50 грамм, можно меньше, не на долго.
По моему нет замены, у меня правая половина тела стянута, и это не невроз.
По МРТ грыжа слева, что с правой я не знаю, отек мышечного массива, Л4-Л5.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2019)

Если 50 г, то можно лечиться и коньяком. Не могу призывать, могу рекомендовать обратиться к специалисту по хроническим болевым синдромам.


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  у меня в руке и на плече твердый такой отек, и рука не работает нормально.
К специалистам обращалась, аминотрептилин.
Коньяк не знаю, скажут что спилась от горя, контрактура в плече.
Как то попробую добраться до МРТ головы, что там случилось .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2019)

МРТ головы не сможет ответить, почему у Вас контрактура плеча.
Надо сделать пробы на нагрузку мышц – ротаторов плечевого сустава.


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  спасибо, а что сделать?
МРТ головы показывает нарушение венозного оттока. Было без бляшек.
От шеи идёт это, или уже от мозгов, но не лечиться клонозипамом.
Миофасциитных синдром даёт контрактуру?
Если стеноз более 7 лет, операцию делать не имеет смысла?
Стоит ли делать МРТ шеи?
Столько сил, денег и времени на все это убито, просто слов нет.

@Доктор Ступин , как их делают, эти пробы, мне руку просто скручивает, и все, кетарол- сейчас через скорую пробовала, амитриптилин, без толку.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, если
1) МРТ колена - продольный разрыв мениска, справа, латеральный с частичной экструзией, в полости сустава небольшие количество суставной жидкости
2) МРТ мозга - субахроинальное  пространство несколько расширено по кронверсу, правая ВСА кровоснабжается за счёт левой ВСА
3)отек костного мозга  в области нижних задних подвздошных осей, отек в уровне боковой массы  s3,  протрузии  s 4-s5,   с компрессией дуралтного мешка и нервного корешка слева,  протрузия небольшая, спондиатроз
4) грыжи c 4-c7 3  мм, атлант не смещен
5) в грудном отделе множественные грыжи шмоля, деформация грудной клетки в районе t 6.остопорз s 1-s2
6) правая ПА, уже левой, 
7) нестабильность плечевого сустава,тенденции головки бицепса, латеральный эпиколит, локтя и большого пальца.
Какое заболевание искать?
Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2019)

> ..а что сделать?


Пробы на плечо.


> ...МРТ головы показывает нарушение венозного оттока. Было без бляшек.
> От шеи идёт это, или уже от мозгов, но не лечиться клонозипамом.


Как долго принимали и какую дозу?


> ..Миофасциальный синдром даёт контрактуру?


Да, это его (мфс) период.


> ..Если стеноз более 7 лет, операцию делать не имеет смысла?


Ради чего оперировать. Что хотите получить от операции?


> ..Стоит ли делать МРТ шеи?


Зачем. Что хотите выяснить этим исследованием?


> ...Столько сил, денег и времени на все это убито, просто слов нет.


При этом не умерли (значит ничего серьёзного) и ничего не нашли (значит причина не столько серьёзная, сколько переоцениваемая организмом).


> ...как их делают, эти пробы, мне руку просто скручивает, и все, кетарол- сейчас через скорую пробовала, амитриптилин, без толку.


http://pozwonocnik.ru/ftpgetfile.php?module=files&id=17


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Дек 2019)

Спасибо, по тестам на картинке  ключично - акромиальный, ну и весь плечевой.
По тестам у врача нестабильность, плечо вперёд, и вниз.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2019)

То есть позвоночник и не виноват особенно


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  вот, как я понимаю, что случилось.
1) Вы всегда говорите, что не нужно трогать блок функциональный, а восстанавливать место ниже поражения, с шеей остеопат сделал правильно, убрал блок выше, но там все эти бифукации, но бог с ними,
2) он начал снимать блок, там где спондилез,как раз пораженный сегмент, его не нужно трогать,
3) там где Т6 , наверное ложный сустав, с ним не знаю как, думаю не трогать
4)после его действий, меня повело вправо вниз, ну и шея отекла, я ещё зарядку поделала
5)Позвоночник виноват,  там, где  отек, я его чувствую, особенно после ванной,  и он сильно болит
6)голова виновата, потому, что  гипервозбудимось, гидроцефалия не сильная, 
7) поломанное колено мне делает такое сТБс.
8) от аминотрептилина я овощь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2019)

1) Вы всегда говорите, что не нужно трогать блок функциональный, а восстанавливать место ниже поражения, с шеей остеопат сделал правильно, убрал блок выше, но там все эти бифукации, но бог с ними,

Наоборот, Функциональный можно трогать, а патологически в том котором уже есть такие изменения которые нельзя восстановить, и трогать не надо.
Там нет никаких бифуркации. Если мы говорим про позвоночник. Это одно если мы говорим про сосуды это другое. Они взаимосвязаны. Но врач для этого и осмотривает, Чтобы принять решение что поправить что нет. возможно ли такое что и устранение функционального блока может дать боль – конечно. У каждой процедуры есть свои проценты осложнений. Небольшой, но есть. 

2) он начал снимать блок, там где спондилез,как раз пораженный сегмент, его не нужно трогать,
Не думаю. Не очень возможно скорее работа с мышцами на этом уровне.

3) там где Т6 , наверное ложный сустав, с ним не знаю как, думаю не трогать
Ложный сустав? Нет там ложного сустава.

4)после его действий, меня повело вправо вниз, ну и шея отекла, я ещё зарядку поделала
Возможно такая местная реакция. Она обычно проходит за 03:05 дней. В крайнем случае за две- три недели

5)Позвоночник виноват,  там, где  отек, я его чувствую, особенно после ванной,  и он сильно болит
Не позвоночник, а мышцы. 

6)голова виновата, потому, что  гипервозбудимось, гидроцефалия не сильная,
Это правильно подмечено только гидроцефалия - то тут причём. С небольшой гидроцефалией будете  годны к летной работе. Важно не наличие какой-либо несерьезный патологии, Важно как вы на это реагируете.

7) поломанное колено мне делает такое сТБс.
Возможен такой вариант

8) от аминотрептилина я овощь
Подбираем дозу, а может и препарат, но без них трудно обойтись.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  торсионная дистония,  завтра в Бехтерева, у Вас есть опыт, или кто с этим работает.
Я не гавкаю) мне скручавет правую руку, противоположную ногу.
Сначало
 был диагноз поражение нервных корешков, говорят нет, если нервничаю, усиливается.

Кто лечит это в Москве?
Как лечат в СПб, я прочитала, мне нужна любая информация.
Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2019)

ждем точного диагноза


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  спасибо, завтра напишу.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,
1) Генерализованное тревожное расстройство,
Плечо повреждено, когда играла в волейбол, как лечить, они не знают, в колене, мениск.
2) Усиление состояния от аминотриптилина.

3) В спортзале судорога была, так как я пыталась снять симптом основного заболевания, физической нагрузкой, так как привыкла.  Теперь у меня эта чертова судорога в руке на все, даже на гантели и отжимания.
4) Сдать кровь на микроэлементы, и энцефалограмму.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2019)

Вы были в Бехтерева.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Дек 2019)

Про герпис.
При мне старый профессор, лет семидесяти, и его коллега, обсуждали эту тему. У этого профессора и его коллеги высыпания на губах такие боли вызывает. подслушано на приеме.
В Бехтерева была.

Я не пересняла протокол осмотра, но по описанию, это не пирамидная симптоматика, лёгкая анальгезия по ноге слева, и щеки справа, смущает отклонение языка влево, там по УЗИ ангоспазм был.
Головные боли из за гепертонии, так как давление 160 это высокое,  я его и не мерила особо, после скачков давления начинается проблема с рукой и ногой.
Остеопороз, сильный?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2019)

Не сильный.
Худенькая, без нагрузки, зачем кальций костям. Нормально.

Что предложили по лечению?


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Дек 2019)

Предложили
1) следить за давлением
2) ложиться к ним для подбора препаратов
3) проверить содержание микроэлементов
Скачки давления у меня эти давно, и я их вечно пропускаю, не каких препаратов, кроме пустырника не разу не пила, оказывается зря.
4) сдать анализы на микроэлемены

@Доктор Ступин, худенькая, но с нагрузкой,  я же ношу эти сумки, вернее хочу их носить.
1) у мужа, мягкая шишка на локте, тоже за компьютером много, сидел, сейчас уже нет, тоже худенький, к врачу пока не в какую, говорит не болит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2019)

То есть позвоночник не виноват в этой части проблем.
Уже хорошо.
Кстати. Успокоение нервной системы часто решает проблемы давления.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, худенькая, но с нагрузкой,  я же ношу эти сумки, вернее хочу их носить.
> 1) у мужа, мягкая шишка на локте, тоже за компьютером много, сидел, сейчас уже нет, тоже худенький, к врачу пока не в какую, говорит не болит.


Бурсит. Если прошло, то и не надо.
Правильно организуйте рабочее место.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 
1) я с удовольствием, но у меня ещё какие-то проблемы, так как амитриптилин полностью останавливает мне всю систему пищеварения, ну и остаток мозгов.
2) самое жуткое было в том, что я спала постоянно при его приеме
3) пока мне более менее проблема понятна. Так как нормально сообразить, что такой сильный болевой синдром, это нервы, просто невозможно и полегче сразу
5) спортзал оказывается это стресс для мышц, постоянная работа, тоже стресс, как и командировки, так что я готовый клиент для этого медучреждения, можно было просто по телефону позвонить, и так бы поняли, даже туда не ехать
6) Четыре раза сегодня талон теряла, так мне не хотелось к психотерапевту идти))
7) писчий спазм есть, что плохо.

Может он пройдет, потому что проблема более менее понятна.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2019)

Может.
Но с лекарством и лечением проходит быстрее и меньшими последствиями.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  у меня давно это, с лекарствами легче, конечно.
Было бы если бы сразу сказали.
Сейчас уже столько всего налечено, что мне лекарства попробуй подбери. Это с детства - такой тип нервной системы.
Руки не отказывали правда, и плечами я не дёргала.
если я к ним лягу, я опять уйду в болезнь, а мне выйти надо.
Не получиться за праздники, что мне останется делать.

Меня единственное успокаивает немного, что я не одна такая, знаю как минимум 3 человек, из своей профессии, шеи вперёд, плечи каменные, указательный палец, что на мышке, синий, кто чем спасается.

Врачи, я имею ввиду, не сказали, а на сайте тут много информации на эту тему.


----------



## olenkasolo (26 Дек 2019)

@Kaprikon, а чем на работе занимаетесь? Больше за компом сидите?


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Дек 2019)

@olenkasolo,  я много чем занимаюсь, перелеты, переезды, сижу за ноутбуком, много. Светы даю, не нужные, такая как кризис сейчас, не исполнимы они, советы эти.
Как врач, только на предприятии, и тоже, не навредить надо.

@Доктор Ступин, я понимаю сейчас почему истеричка назначают антидепрессанты
1) сняли блок в шее и пояснице
2) пошло воспаление не большое, ну по моему, не сильно не большое, судя по фото.
3) нужно было лежать чуть, и медленно ходить
4) я поперлась с этим в комадировку, ещё и с сумками
5) все это нагрела в ванной, и душем, так как оно снимает чуть чуть
6) я бы такого не делала, если бы меня предупредили
7) это уже второй раз, первый до больницы, сейчас нормально
8) реакция -ничего не помогает- это как раз,  для чего антидепрессанты истерикам 
9) сейчас походила, и ещё микроволновку купила, полет нормальный) Но эта рука(( наверное много от нее хочу сразу)) 
10) по моему у меня замечательный остеопат.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2019)

Очень правильные рассуждения


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Дек 2019)

Всех с наступающим Новым годом!
Пусть в этом году у всех спины крепчаю, грыжи усыхают, ЛФК помогают,  дети, семьи радуют.
Здоровья и удачи в Новом году)


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Янв 2020)

@Доктор Ступин,
Делаю вот такой комплекс, всегда и давно.






1) Сейчас на меня со стороны смотрел инструктор, сказал прекратить.Поделали упражнения у шведской стенки, попреседали,ну и самые простые упражнения на трицепс, когда руками от лавки, лавка за спиной, вчера был массаж.
2) мышцы у меня действительно забиты, забита правая голень, правая рука, после упражнений он простучал всю руку, чуть полегче, сам испугался, говорит, посинели губы, когда отжималась.
3) Это не невроз, проблемы, с сосудами, с сосудами, с венозным оттоком.
4) если не ГРУБОЕ страдание шейных корешков, и лучевого нерва, спазм малой грудной, уже давно, я так понимаю, на восстановление рассчитывать уже не приходииься?
Никакими упражнениями я это не раскачаю?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2020)

Раскачаете, не спешите только.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Янв 2020)

@Доктор Ступин
1) у меня всю жизнь нарушен венозный отток, левая ЗМА за счёт правой ЗМА.
2) в детстве была травма. правая половина тела заработала сразу, левая нет, через несколько дней.
3) какими-то чудом я заходила, и моторику разработала. В переходном возрасте лечили "сколиоз", и все мои небольшие знания как решить проблему - это то, что нужны дополнительные действия, самомассаж каждый день, йога, игра в волейбол,  и т.д. , чтобы улучшить  венозный отток  
3) пошло что-то не так, или массажа мало или йоги, или много работы, ну и возраст.
4) сейчас в правой руке у меня контрактура на четырех уровнях: в шее, там где 2 позвонок- высокое вхождение Па, в плече- вместо выхода лучевого нерва, логте -круглый пронатор, ну и большой палец, 
5) в правой руке контрактура обратимая, или была такой. В левой наверное нет, так как дисбаланс давно- Вернике Манна в очень лёгкой форме,н сильно и скомпенсировано. Со стороны никто не замечал. 
6)была у остеопата, он говорит, что упражнения должны быть симметричными, и комплекс построен таким образом чтобы сильная сторона, правая, не перегружалась, а слабая, левая, ее догоняла, и комплекс этот должен выполняться не лёжа, и не занимать большую часть жизни, т.е не 2 часа. Остеопат проблемы с руками нызывает спастикой. но спастика - это ещё не парез, или может быть я так думаю.
7) какой приблизительно должен выглядеть этот комплекс, ведь у вас пациенты с разными проблемами?
Цигун  это хорошо, но это будет маловато, нужно что то ещё, но не тренажёры.
8) Вы в одной теме ответили, что есть упражнения для длинных мышц спины, а где их можно найти?
Спасибо.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Янв 2020)

@Доктор Ступин,  
У меня парез руки, давно, лучевой нерв зажат мышце от локтя до кисти, ну и выше.
Каким-то чудом мне сегодня эту мышцу расслабили, я уже дышать боюсь на нее.
Какая тактика восстановления при этом?
Напрягать или не трогать?
Спасибо.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (28 Янв 2020)

Почти постоянно, спина ноет, иногда очень сильно. Снизу нога болит, но терпимо


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Янв 2020)

@Ирина Хомутенко,  а почему у вас все это?
Андитепрессанты мне усиливают спастику, почему не знаю. Меня давно это все замучило, я бы что угодно съела, если бы помогало. 
Последний раз терпела месяц, пыталась есть аминтроптилин,симбалту, феварин - толку ноль.
Пока "мы учимся с этим жить", с переменным успехом.
Я не так сильно боюсь боли, когда то ходила с поломанным коленом, не было видно из за отека там поломки, потом когда делали операцию, удивлялись, как я ходила.
Боли мне даёт нестабильность, а укрепить мышцы я не могу из за  кривизны, вернее когда я делаю упражнения на грудной отдел, работают грудные мышцы, а не верхнего плечевого. Мышцы у меня сильные, за семь лет не было дня без ЛФК, но и до этого, не сильно я была " неподготовлена", скорее наоборот.
 Сейчас учимся держать нагрузку, распределенную более менее ровно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> У меня парез руки, давно, лучевой нерв зажат мышце от локтя до кисти, ну и выше.
> Каким-то чудом мне сегодня эту мышцу расслабили, я уже дышать боюсь на нее.
> Какая тактика восстановления при этом?
> ...


От зажатия нерва мышцей от локтя до кисти не может быть пареза кисти, только отдельных пальцев.

Ущемление срединного нерва в проксимальной части предплечья между пучками круглого пронатора называют пронаторным синдромом. Этот синдром обычно начинает проявляться после значительной мышечной нагрузки в течение многих часов с участием пронатора и сгибателя пальцев. Такие виды деятельности часто встречаются у музыкантов (пианистов, скрипачей, флейтистов и особенно часто – у гитаристов), стоматологов, спортсменов.

 Большое значение в развитии синдрома круглого пронатора имеет длительное сдавление ткани. Это может происходить, например, во время глубокого сна при длительном положении головы молодожена на предплечье или плече партнера. В этом случае компремируется срединный нерв в табакерке пронатора, либо сдавливается лучевой нерв в спиральном канале при расположении головы партнера на наружной поверхности плеча (см. синдром компрессии лучевого нерва на уровне средней трети плеча). В связи с этим для обозначения этого синдрома в зарубежной литературе приняты термины «honeymoon paralysis» (паралич медового месяца, паралич новобрачных) и «lovers paralysis» (паралич влюбленных).

 Синдром круглого пронатора иногда возникает и у кормящих матерей. У них компрессия нерва в области круглого пронатора происходит тогда, когда головка ребенка лежит на предплечье, его кормят грудью, убаюкивают и спящего надолго оставляют в такой позиции.

 Клинические проявления
 При развитии синдрома круглого пронатора пациент жалуется на боль и жжение на 4–5 см ниже локтевого сустава, по передней поверхности предплечья и иррадиацию боли в I–IV пальцы и ладонь.

 Синдром Тинеля. При синдроме круглого пронатора будет положительным симптом Тинеля при постукивании неврологическим молоточком в области табакерки пронатора (на внутренней стороне предплечья).

 Пронаторно–флексорный тест. Пронация предплечья с плотно сжатым кулаком при создании сопротивления этому движению (противодействие) приводит к усилению боли. Усиление боли также может наблюдаться при письме (прототип данного теста).

 При исследовании чувствительности выявляется нарушение чувствительности, захватывающее ладонную поверхность первых трех с половиной пальцев и ладонь. Чувствительная ветвь срединного нерва, иннервирующая ладонную поверхность кисти, обычно проходит выше поперечной связки запястья. Возникновение нарушения чувствительности на ладонной поверхности I пальца, тыльной и ладонной поверхности II–IV пальцев с сохранением чувствительности на ладони позволяет уверенно дифференцировать синдром запястного канала от синдрома круглого пронатора. Атрофия тенара при синдроме круглого пронатора, как правило, не так выражена, как при прогрессирующих синдромах запястного канала.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Янв 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо.
А у меня нет онемения кисти, во всяком случае справа, слева да, а есть западает между большими пальцами.
При постукивании в области "табакерки", нет чувствительности, хотя как решили при осмотре, рефлексы есть.
Атрофия тренера, не знаю, его просто скручивает. Вот атрофия трицепса, да.
Вроде ишемическая нейропатия.
Пока таблетки не ем, особенно антидепрессанты, так как и так не чувствую ничего.
Аэртал, попробуют неделю, так как нужно работать.
Фаскуляции это хорошо или плохо?
Это в левой, правая молчит.
Стеноз устья ПА.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> а есть западает между большими пальцами.
> При постукивании в области "табакерки", нет чувствительности, хотя как решили при осмотре, рефлексы есть.
> Атрофия тренера, не знаю, его просто скручивает. Вот атрофия трицепса, да.


Корешковое поражение


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Янв 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, столько времени уже, и что теперь делать? Корешки 7, 8, надостная, и атрофия подостной,   плюс приводящая, слева.
Остеопат говорит, нестабильность на трёх уровнях, поясничный, грудной, там остеопороз л 1, и шейный.есть какие-то варианты лечения.
Антидепрессанты мне нельзя.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2020)

Сделать ЭНМГ, если подтвердится корешковый синдром и прошло больше 1 -2 лет, то учиться жить с этим.
Называется абелитация.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Янв 2020)

Он подвержден, доктор Ступин, ещё два года назад.
Пытаюсь учиться, лфк нужно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2020)

ЛФК главное.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Янв 2020)

У меня парез руки, какой комплекс лучше?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2020)

ЛФК для шейно-грудного и отдельная гимнастика для рук, для слабой в 2 раза больше, чем для сильной (ассиметрично).


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Янв 2020)

Спасибо.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, у меня ещё несколько вопросов:
1) в руке "спастика" в руках это плохо? Ели рука болит, и сильно, то нерв живой,,?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2020)

Если корешковый синдром, то нет спастики.
Если болит при корешковом синдроме - нейропатия.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Фев 2020)

1) Сосудистая полиейропатия, при ней нельзя массаж? Написано вегетативная в ЭМНГР, ничего, корме алкоголизма на эту тему не нашла. Для алкогольной я мало каши ела.
2)Остепат мне расслабляет мышцы - это, при нейропатии не имеет смысла?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2020)

1. Массаж можно.
2. Если есть гипертонус на ноге, то можно, только обычно это не пораженные мышцы.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, это поражение артерии, вернее ЗМА:
1) Гипертонус по правой стороне, по всей. Остеопат убирает, и я лезу с баклосаном, он хочет, чтобы лордоз "сам встал" сейчас он кривой, лордоз.  Не был никогда ровный, но жить не мешал.
И ещё хочет, чтобы я "раздвигала" "коронарный" шов с одной стороны, там упражнения стопами, они потом болят, эти стопы, но терпеть можно. Про шов почитала, он вообще с возрастом зарастает, врач говорит, что рано ещё.
2) не понимаю пока_ одного.
3) это у меня было, с детства, до травмы даже, при этом я нормально жила, не так конечно, почки чуть- институты, спорт, 90- е ничего не сломало, а тут не могу ничего сделать, не хочет компенсироваться никак.
Рука чуть отошла, после баклосана.
4) спастика в стопах, в стопе она и фиксирует голень._


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Фев 2020)

По чуть  чуть,хотела сказать, что то было не так- то зубы все болели с правой стороны, так, что ни один врач не мог понять почему, то голова, но это было редко, и проходило.
@Доктор Ступин, смесь конвалис, баклосан и аркоксия, это все совместимо? Сегодня чем только не полечилась.
Не поражение мышц, поражение вегетативных нервов  из за неправильного тонуса сосудов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, это поражение артерии, вернее ЗМА:
> 1) Гипертонус по правой стороне, по всей. Остеопат убирает, и я лезу с баклосаном, он хочет, чтобы лордоз "сам встал" сейчас он кривой, лордоз.  Не был никогда ровный, но жить не мешал.
> И ещё хочет, чтобы я "раздвигала" "коронарный" шов с одной стороны, там упражнения стопами, они потом болят, эти стопы, но терпеть можно. Про шов почитала, он вообще с возрастом зарастает, врач говорит, что рано ещё.
> 2) не понимаю пока_ одного.
> ...


У остеопатов свой взгляд на жизнь!


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин!
1)Оно и обидно, что не мышцы.
С прохождением тока, по спине и в ноги -этот синдром связан с шеей.
Конвалис и финлепсин одно и тоже?
Возможно ли его совмещать с баклосаном? От него неустойчивость, от конвалиса, да и от финлепсина.
2)Блок сняли в грудном, осталась поясница. Вчера как  "новогодняя ёлка" сверкала от прострелов. Но ёлка маленькая, было и покруче.
Рука выпрямилась и болит, я даже ходить не хочу, и зарядки тоже не хочу, там все, что не сделай, будет не до боли, а через боль.
3) Врач объясняет так: остеофит в шее, не шип,в кости, а спазм в районе бифукации, он всегда, так как идёт раздражение, определенными упражнениями можно его убирать.
Я согласна, что взгляд свой, а как ещё можно повлиять, на это место - второй шейный? Там как мешает что-то и через что-то перекатывается. Сказал не хрустеть самой, но я иногда это делаю. Манипуляции там были, оно все опять "съехало". Он не только остеопат, но и мануальный терапевт.Вчера мне шею проверял, она мягкая стала, шея. И так ему хотелось "манипульнуть", я его честно предупредила, что потом мне от адреналина спину даже аминотрептилином не распаковать. Не стал хрустеть. Хочет он там блок убрать очень)) эт я боюсь, пусть лучше пока поясницу равняет. А дальше нужно быстро бежать за стелькой.

Он правильно делает, убирает ниже места поражения, но мы убрали блок в пояснице- я в сторону съехала, потом шею, пошел сплошной адреналин, и этот самый Лимита. Я понимаю, что если силы не будет в мышцах, то и держаться ничего не будет: а тут ЛФК через боль не делать,ходить с одной полурукой с палками мне нельзя, так как будут приносить.
Лежу, ничего не делаю, и тошно от этого.


----------



## Elka66 (2 Фев 2020)

Вам мрт головы делали парез ,фасцикуляции ,лермит опять же ,может рс ,а вы себя лфк и мануальными терапевтами истязаете.Я знаю девочку с форума рс,так ей конструкцию в спину запихали,а нога висит,потом уж рс выявили.Можно не бежать сразу мрт делать,в каждом,я надеюсь городе есть специалисты по аутоимунным заболеваниям,может сходить рефлексы посмотреть,а там и  видно будет


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Фев 2020)

@Elka66, все мне делали, и на экспирамидные тоже проверяли. РС были бы видны хоть какие-то очаги, их нет.Мы уже это обсуждали, и аутоимунки нет. Герпес, и то, нет титров.
Никуда я не бегу уже.
Там и нужно было всего два обследования, ЭМНР руки, и сосуды шеи.
А у меня их куча. В мозгах, нарушение венозного оттока, справа.
ТТГ,  может ещё, он низкий, вернее на самой низкой границе - териотид аутоимунный.
Псориаз был, на ноге, но это давно, кто там что сейчас определит.
Но руки от этого у людей не отказывают.

Конструкцию куда мне пихать, для укрепления стоп разве что.
Не будет она держаться.
Спондиатроз.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Фев 2020)

@Elka66, @Доктор Ступин, не знаю, как теперь копировать обращения с новым интерфейсом.
вот фото, шею тянет справа и сильно это видно.
Из всех безобразий у меня только тромбоциты повышены.
Вроде сейчас аркоксия помогла немного.
И так получается, если сгибать руку в локте, натяжение там, от плеча до локтя, и спать я могу только полусидя.
Это конечно лучше, чем когда вообще не спать. Хоть не стоя пока, и то хорошо.
И все это было, 7 лет назад, и почему-то прошло.
Я потом ещё в парке на канатах по деревьям лазила.

Фото



Я бы так не билась, но это же проходило.
Этот финлепсин, он слабость даёт, или это только сначала, потом проходит? Муж таблетки под роспись уже выдает, говорит, нечего всякую ерунду есть, и не понятно от чего тем более.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2020)

Голова всегда налево наклонена.


----------



## Elka66 (2 Фев 2020)

С тромбоцитами к гематологу или просто попить побольше воды и пересдать,может разовое повышение


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Фев 2020)

Да, кривошея, только не пойму, она не всегда, когда идёт болевой приступ, я глаза красные становяться.
Доктора Ступин, но как то из этого я выходила, и нерв этот, он наверное давно уже не работает, а может и не работал, как надо, кто его проверял особо.
А были потом и тренажеры, и волецбол тоже, и Парк Орех", что то через боль конечно, но все было.
Этот синдром, как Elka написала, финлепсин нужено, но после него слабость она должна пройти?

Лермита, синдром, что при нем пьют?

из лекарств? После финлепсина слабость, или, может просто нет гипертонуса.
Если дистония торсионная, то вроде тоже он не должен помешать?

@Доктор Ступин
1)Посмотрела фото, с детства такой наклон шеи-Дистония, с ранним началом, раньше 20 лет, в том числе, ходьба на на пальцах. Бывает с вовлечением, головы и гортани, и руки, и противоположной ноги. Я с детства, хожу на носках или на каблуках. Проблемы начались лет в 6, лечили сколиоз, немного помогло или переросла. На пятки я и сейчас не становлюсь,  на пальцах бегаю, гортань и руку имеем во всей красе-фото выше, бронхоспазм ещё. Нога -левая, может грыжа конечно, но берут сомнения.
2)если дистония первичная, МРТ не показывает изменения в мозгах - оно и не показывает.
3) что Вы думаете про финлепсин и  конвалис в этом случае, клонозипам не пошел совсем, Лирику Медведев запретил, да я ее и не сильно люблю.
Финлепсин отличается от конвалиса?
Как я понимаю, пить его нужно три раза а день, а начать с маленькой дозы, чтобы не допускать спастики. На баклосан, как и на аркоксию час облегчения, но баклосан вроде раньше помогал немного.
4) деформация грудной клетки, но так и должно наверное быть, если рука только сгибается, положение грудной клетки зависит от положения рук? Смущает следующее, подкожная крепитация, левый синус срезан, расширение лёгочного рисунка снизу? Там ещё с яремной веной не порядок, но это ретроградный кровоток, из за проблем с ПА. 
На пять минут помогла аркоксия, вкупе с баклосаном.((


----------



## Elka66 (3 Фев 2020)

Как для меня финлепсин отличался от конвалиса, с финлепсина спишь и тормозишь, с конвалиса у меня такого не было, единственное там схема идет на увеличение капсул, я не увеличивала, одну утром и вечером, первое время сонливит, но боль постепенно уменьшалась. А вообще вы не дообследованы у хорошего невролога, надо энмг делать и ткмс, смотреть где нарушение проводимости центр, от головы или переферия. С Лермитом лучше пока манипуляции с шеей не делать, мне мануал шею покрутил, потом голову нагнула и прострелило по всему позвоночнику, а может тогда еще рс начинался.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Фев 2020)

@Elka66, у вас РС?
Я уже не знаю, куда лучше обследоваться.
Тонус сгибателей, превышает тонус разгибателей.
При это я не сошла с ума. И у меня нет панических атак.  Это не правильная работа мозга, при этом эти чёртовы мозги думать мне дают, а управлять телом не особо.
Тут же Питер, уже чего не пообследовали.
Мышцы все сухие, может из за прострелов конечно.
Кривошея эта есть, есть нарушения проводимости по правой па, по МРТ там вообще не понятно как что проводится, интнмедиа -узко все. Более менее вдумчивые врачи, даже в поликлинике спрашивают у меня почему?  Что у меня то спрашивать? При осмотре мнения разделились - если врач женского пола, и у меня спазм, вердикт, какие хорошие рефлексы, если мужского-поражен сосудистый нервный пучок справа, полное отсутствие иннервации.
Если бы оно не болело, но загнулась рука, так нет же, оно там скрипит и двигается.
От конвалиса меня болтает сильно, попробую по схеме.
Из всех прелестей похоже или на Паркинсона, или на Альцгеймера, но память вроде есть, тести там всякие на айкю решаю.Я не знаю болезней и кому идти, когда не правильно работает всего тело.
Последний перл был, что это диссоциативное расстройство и я "фуга",но не одна, даже сильно злая"фуга",не сделает так, чтобы руки только сгибались, а ноги только разгибались, корешки демелизировались, а шея четко шла в сторону и назад, и стреляло во всех направлениях.
Бог бы с ним, но я даже на АДы не могу залезть, все это усиливается в разы, и чем дольше, чем дольше, тем хуже.
Какая реакция у вас на АДы?

Мой врач, он не шеей хрустит, он мне гипертонус снимает, а потом я как ёлочка новогодняя сверкаю. Лермита, я к стати не знала, что разряд от загривка до ног, это эта прелесть.
Говорит, что ЛФК через боль нельзя, но я себя как-то лучше чувствовала, даже когда обеими руками по лицу "выхватывала", падали они.
Из всех мальчиков и девочек, я знаю только одного человека с такими симптомами, спастика в стопах, спастика в руках, там контузия.
Не понятно почему так поздно она проявилась, у меня.
Прошло почти 46 лет.

@Доктор Ступин
1) мышцы, с отсутствием ощущений, это полинейропатия?
2) выпрямило меня, но жуткая слабость.
3) он сдурел, этот мозг, хожу ровно, с правой стороны как вата, это гипертонус?
4) где почитать упражнения, чтобы спастику не провоцировать?
5) без движения это вообще не как. Парез правой руки.
6) не буду меня тут лечить, кроме меня самой.

Спастическая кривошея?
Кто мне поверит, что сейчас я не могу идти, а нужно, ещё км 5.
Если не двигаться совсем, ещё хуже
Если это полинейропатия, почему она проходит, после движения?
Какие должны быть движения, чтобы себя так не мучать? сейчас холодно, так много ходить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Фев 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин.
> 1) мышцы, с отсутствием ощущений, это полинейропатия?


Слабость мышц и отсутствие ощущений на коже - это нейропатия.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Фев 2020)

Да, @Доктор Ступин, а мне процитируйте?
Что это - нормально хожу, правую половину тела не ощущаю, переноситься тяжело.
Нейропатия чего?
И что делать, при этом, если такая нейропатия?

Не понятно, на чем я прошла свои 10 км.

С правильным лордозом((
@Доктор Ступин, у остеопата взгляд свой, а у невролога какой?
Расширение яремной вены, ретроградный кровоток, что там в руку попадает, я уже и не знаю, стеноз устья ПА, зажато все в затылке. Рука и шея, один моноблок, справа. Сплю полусидя, какие тут антидепрессанты? Хожу на стопах, которых не ощущаю, двигаю рукой, которая только сгибается.
И опять: 
Невролог-рефлексы у вас хорошие, виноват корешковый синдром, справа, по ЭМНР это  так.
Психиатры - это невроз зажал корешок.
Мануальный терапевт-связка под затылком, она щёлкает, нарушает кровообращение  нестабильность.
Нефрологи и проч, диффузное изменения печени и почек, сужение артерий 
К кому мне идти, к ангиохирургу?

Ещё есть варианты:
1) поражение сосудистого нервного пучка, как проверить, никто не говорит, по ЭМНГР был не поражен.
2) полный отказ вегетатики, мышцы из той же ткани, что и сосуды, нет регуляции, как проверить молчат- бывают неврологи, они же и заодно и психиатры, и отчаянные фантасты, короче мастера своего дела.
3) ну и ваш вариант, полинейропатия, "аскономестиз" там, как только найти где больше?  Вроде, там, где стеноз устья ПА, нет нормального кровообращения, нет и восстановления. Последнего варианта придерживается мой мануальный терапевт.

Может мне ее согнуть и повесить на что-то эту руку, а то я ей все дёргаю, боюсь, что застынет, она и так застынет?

Короче перерождение аксонов, не знаю я термина, правильного.
Так написано в этом ЭМНГР, поражение не со стороны грыжи.

@Доктор Ступин!
Раз они меня не хотят лечить, и почему так случилось прошлось самой, я не медик совсем. Как ее держать эту руку, раз в ней парез, на косынке?
Я просто все понять не могла, почему если пройти, у меня спазмы по всей спине. Рука эта болтается, как плеть, и , к сожалению, тоже  весит чего-то, всю спину покривило уже.
И что там можно разрабатывать? Если нерв не будет работать никогда.
Синовит в плече, спереди, или фиг его знает, скопление лимфы, тогда и болит.
Откачивать что ли его?
И кто в этом вообще может разбираться, кроме моего мануального терапевта?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2020)

> .....Что это - нормально хожу, правую половину тела не ощущаю, переноситься тяжело.
> Нейропатия чего?
> И что делать, при этом, если такая нейропатия?


Половина тела не похоже на нейропатию. Нейропатия - слабость и онемение по руке и ноге


> ....Не понятно, на чем я прошла свои 10 км.


Значит не так серьезно.


> С правильным лордозом((
> @Доктор Ступин, у остеопата взгляд свой, а у невролога какой?


Такой же, только невролога лордоз не волнует невролога если он не занимается позвоночником, для него  важно есть ли слабость и боль, и онемение.


> ...Расширение яремной вены, ретроградный кровоток, что там в руку попадает, я уже и не знаю, стеноз устья ПА, зажато все в затылке. Рука и шея, один моноблок, справа. Сплю полусидя, какие тут антидепрессанты? Хожу на стопах, которых не ощущаю, двигаю рукой, которая только сгибается.


Не очень связанные вещи, у меня есть такие пациенты и хуже и занимаются в спортзале.


> ...И опять:
> Невролог-рефлексы у вас хорошие, виноват корешковый синдром, справа, по ЭМНР это  так.


Если рефлексы хорошие, то чем зажат корешок?


> ...Психиатры - это невроз зажал корешок.


Похоже.


> ....Мануальный терапевт-связка под затылком, она щёлкает, нарушает кровообращение  нестабильность.


Щелкать может.


> ..Нефрологи и проч, диффузное изменения печени и почек, сужение артерий
> К кому мне идти, к ангиохирургу?


Если не высокого давления, значит кровоснабжение почек достаточное, ангиохирург не нужен


> ....1) поражение сосудистого нервного пучка, как проверить, никто не говорит, по ЭМНГР был не поражен.


Если по ЭНМГ не поражен, а есть слабость и отсутствие рефлексов, то либо ЭНМГ не верна, либо слабость истероидной формы.


> ....2) полный отказ вегетатики, мышцы из той же ткани, что и сосуды, нет регуляции, как проверить молчат- бывают неврологи, они же и заодно и психиатры, и отчаянные фантасты, короче мастера своего дела.


Ту не понял?


> ...3) ну и ваш вариант, полинейропатия, "аскономестиз" там, как только найти где больше?  Вроде, там, где стеноз устья ПА, нет нормального кровообращения, нет и восстановления. Последнего варианта придерживается мой мануальный терапевт.


Стеноз  позвоночной артерии важен при 60%, и то не у всех же.


> ....Может мне ее согнуть и повесить на что-то эту руку, а то я ей все дёргаю, боюсь, что застынет, она и так застынет?


?????


> ....Короче перерождение аксонов, не знаю я термина, правильного.
> Так написано в этом ЭМНГР, поражение не со стороны грыжи.


Все что не со стороны грыжи - это и есть полинейропатия неясной этиологии (все что не ясно ищи герпес)


> ....Раз они меня не хотят лечить, и почему так случилось прошлось самой, я не медик совсем. Как ее держать эту руку, раз в ней парез, на косынке?


Зачем на косынке, это только при параличе, а при парезе - нее надо, если он есть.


> ..Я просто все понять не могла, почему если пройти, у меня спазмы по всей спине. Рука эта болтается, как плеть, и , к сожалению, тоже  весит чего-то, всю спину покривило уже.
> ...И что там можно разрабатывать? Если нерв не будет работать никогда.


Сохранить как есть тоже надо.


> ...Синовит в плече, спереди, или фиг его знает, скопление лимфы, тогда и болит.
> Откачивать что ли его?


Если на УЗИ или МРТ есть и много, откачать.


> ....И кто в этом вообще может разбираться, кроме моего мануального терапевта?


Так и мы не все знаем.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин!
Спасибо.
1)По ЭМНР аксонопатия, валлерова дегенерация, корешок 7, 8, проблема не мозга вроде бы. Нет герпеса,сосудистая аксонопатия. МРТ мозга после последнего скачка давления делали, был небольшой отек, сейчас вроде ничего.
2)У меня скованность правой половины тела.
3)50 процентов проводимости, это не Па, а лучевой нерв, Па не мерила. Руку эту "скручивает" буквально, гипертонус виден
Как другие сохраняют?
Что при этом делают, не ЛФК же для острого периода?
я усиливаю "спастику" только, может конечно это лучше, чего можно добиться, и "спастика"это хорошо.
3)Типа не истероидного, для этого надо быть истероидом, а не  аудит проводить, ходить, летать, ездить и качаться. Тут будет истерика, только не у меня, по моему. Сегодня смогла просидеть всего пару часов только, стоять придется, может легче будет.
4)мануала и не нужно знать.
Он считает, что улучшает мне венозный отток, я уже за то, чтобы не расслаблять и поправлять.
5) на эту дегенерацию как то можно повлиять? Память, ориентация, и проч у меня нормальные вроде бы, в работе я вроде не потеряла особых навыков, кроме того, что полтела болит, и левая рука немного не так по клавишам стучит.
6) имеет ли смысл при этом конвалис, финлепсин, антидепрессанты точно не имеют.

Серьезно, 10 км пройти тяжело.
Каждый день хожу, врачи говорят, представьте, если бы вы этого не делали и про ЛФК так говорят, что было бы совсем не айс. Я не могу сейчас этой рукой что то делать из упражнений, остаётся ходьба. Подумала, что если рука эта болтается как хочет, как то ее закрепить, чтобы не было спазмов при ходьбе.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин
1) вы отвечаете, что если "прострелы", то восстановление возможно. - поврежден нерв и сухожилие.
2) если прострелы в руке, синдром грудного выхода, повреждено сухожилие, и стреляет, восстановление возможно?
3)если это в стопе- вы отвечаете, снизить нагрузку, а если в руке? Тоже снизить, или увеличить?
4)тогда спастика, работать могу, но рука как каменная, вместе с плечом.

Нет там никакого невроза, ОНМК


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Фев 2020)

1)По ЭМНР аксонопатия, валлерова дегенерация, корешок 7, 8, проблема не мозга вроде бы. Нет герпеса,сосудистая аксонопатия. МРТ мозга после последнего скачка давления делали, был небольшой отек, сейчас вроде ничего.
Радикулопатия есть.

2)У меня скованность правой половины тела.
Значит есть еще что-то, поскольку от радикулоратии 7-8 корешков не может сковывать половины тела

3)50 процентов проводимости, это не Па, а лучевой нерв, Па не мерила. Руку эту "скручивает" буквально, гипертонус виден
Как другие сохраняют?
Вы про стеноз позвоночной артерии или про лучевой нерв?

Что при этом делают, не ЛФК же для острого периода?
Если болит, то именно и делают.

я усиливаю "спастику" только, может конечно это лучше, чего можно добиться, и "спастика"это хорошо.
Спастику чего? При радикулопатии не бывает спастики!

3)Типа не истероидного, для этого надо быть истероидом, а не  аудит проводить, ходить, летать, ездить и качаться. Тут будет истерика, только не у меня, по моему. Сегодня смогла просидеть всего пару часов только, стоять придется, может легче будет.
Все что больше 3 месяцев- хроническая боль, а значит нужен антидепресант!

4)мануала и не нужно знать.
Он считает, что улучшает мне венозный отток, я уже за то, чтобы не расслаблять и поправлять.
Если лучше, то и хорошо!

5) на эту дегенерацию как то можно повлиять? Память, ориентация, и проч у меня нормальные вроде бы, в работе я вроде не потеряла особых навыков, кроме того, что полтела болит, и левая рука немного не так по клавишам стучит.
Как дегенерация 78 корешка может повлиять на память?

6) имеет ли смысл при этом конвалис, финлепсин, антидепрессанты точно не имеют.
И то и другое.

Серьезно, 10 км пройти тяжело.
Каждый день хожу, врачи говорят, представьте, если бы вы этого не делали и про ЛФК так говорят, что было бы совсем не айс. Я не могу сейчас этой рукой что то делать из упражнений, остаётся ходьба. Подумала, что если рука эта болтается как хочет, как то ее закрепить, чтобы не было спазмов при ходьбе.
И ходите. Ходьба хорошая реабилитация.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин!
Спасибо, что отвечаете 
Я просто уже сама не знаю, где искать, нарушения кровообращения- было.
Немеет пол тела, причем, когда сижу и работаю рукой, и, почему то от ванной.
 Хожу, шею тяну, ЛФК, стреляет с локтя или с ключицы.
От массажа сильнее. Антидепрессанты пробовали, разные, спазмы сильнее. Я ходить тогда не могу.

Мне отвечают следующие:
1)В руке парез, она как надо не работает.
Спазм лестничных и малой грудной, упражнениями заканчиваю туда что-то, мышцы не расслабляются, усиливаю спастику.
2)в паху или колене - есть упражнение, ротация колена, ведём по ноге, ротация бёдра во внутрь, отводим в сторону ногу согнутую, ротация тбс.
От паха до колена, что-то щёлкает как веревка там, я девочка настойчивая, щелкала долго, результат боль в колене, и оно не до конца разгибается. На каблуках ходить могу. Сидеть нет.
Что там может так щёлкать, и нужно ли это растягивать? у меня мениск разорван, и может я зря стараюсь.
3) по массажу, когда делают, гипертонус левой ноги, но там корешковый слева, справа ягодичная слабая совсем, как можно убрать такой дисбаланс.
4) пробовала эллипс, прострел такой, в тбс правый, думала не устою.
Почему-то, когда простреливает, потом легче.
Простреливает от большого пальца в пах, фиксирована стопа, во внутрь, тянуть стопы?
5) и все это такое слабое, стопа нога рука, без ЛФК, меня так и будет "сводить", причем гипертонус как раз справа, массаж больше на слабую сторону с гипертонусом, или на ту, что более не менее?
Спасибо.
Причем тут антидепрессанты, если нарушение "механические"?
При парезе что они дают?


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Фев 2020)

И ещё я не понимаю следующего, пересмотрела все фото с детства, стопа везде, с 2лет повернута вправо, рука палец во рту, для устойчивости), ротация головы влево, грудной клетки вправо, грудные мышцы зажаты
Дальше, та же ротация, без пальца во рту, но со всей этой прелестью. Но как то я это приводила в порядок, не могу понять, почему сейчас не могу. Пересмотрела всех бабушек, те ходят криво, это видно, и ничего у них не скрипит. Я хожу ровно, пол тела не чувствую, и хрущу рукой, как "гюрза".
Соматофорного расстройства с 2 лет не бывает,  там с детства что то нарушено, может нагрузки наоборот маленькие, раз я не могу "раскачать"всю спину и там одни застой?
У мужа, он летчик бывший, та же история, с рукой, но как то "хитро" с этим обходиться, не про какой ЛФК речи не заходит, ездит только на автомате, и хотя бы не "хрусти" весь, мне говорит, что зайцы бегают, много, но живут мало,, а по ЛФК мои постоянные- говорит, не в космонавты ли от готовлюсь.
Скрипит, значит двигается, не всегда правда, с утра не особо, ночью затекает, хоть каждые два часа вставай раскачивай эту спину.

Вот фото, там видно, что есть деформация и в грудном отделе, и в ноге, в детстве та же картина, криво всегда, а болит только в детстве и сейчас. Диагноз:высокое вхождение Па, второй шейный позвонок.С рукой был не порядок с детства, но я как то его исправляла.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо.
Вопрос отпал. Я думала, что это детский сколиоз, и проблемы связаны с ним, рассказала показала все фотографии врачу, говорит, что сейчас он анталгический, такого не было. То, что было в детстве, это одно. Проблема всегда была именно с этой ПА, атлант, и второй шейный позвонок -щелкает там связка, и идет рефлекторно спазм, нестабильность. То же мне говорили и при госпитализации, ещё три года назад.
ЛФК руку поднимаю второй рукой, никак пока, но работаю) В командировку в марте)) без сумок ((


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин!
Можно ещё вопрос:
1) УЗИ чего нужно сделать, чтобы исключить синдром подлючичного обкрадывания?
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2020)

УЗи подключичной артерии, и можно пульс на лучевой артерии с опущенной и поднятой рукой.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Фев 2020)

Пульс там давно не стучит.
И ещё хотела спросить: Вы присылали рисунок, как протрузия в пояснице S 5 влияет наЛ 1-Л2. У меня S4- S5. Получается, что все время я только тем и занималась, что трогала этот сегмент, и болит поэтому постоянно, и как его не трогать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Пульс там давно не стучит.
> И ещё хотела спросить: Вы присылали рисунок, как протрузия в пояснице S 5 влияет на Л1-Л2.


Не было такой. Покажите.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, Вы не мне ее присылали.
Нет обкрадывания, вернее есть, но выше-аномалия Киммерли. Она и щёлкает в затылок.
Так что ЛФК тут не причем, как я не старалась.
Мануальный терапевт говорит тянуть, а что правильно, пока не знаю.
От ЛФК на шейный отдел, только фотопсии ловлю, но я Шишонина делала.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Фев 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Нет обкрадывания, вернее есть, но выше-аномалия Киммерли. Она и щёлкает в затылок.


Щелкание - это не обкрадывание. Пусть щелкает. Главное чтобы не болело


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин
1) Аномалия эта как раз у меня с рождения.
2) Раньше и не болело, теперь, когда щёлкает, что то зажимает что то,идёт слабость в руке и в правой половине тела, уже не болит, устало болеть. Чем чаще щёлкает, тем больше нестабильность и там кальций. Для того, чтобы его вымыть -тянуть и упражнения, говорят, что если аккуратно, чтобы до щелчка, то эти отложения будет уходить, и не будет зажимать артерию, что там ещё все не срослось.
3) Я уже в это верить устала, если холодно зажимает, и если голову в определенном положении держать, как мы все любим за компом, вернее как я люблю, или может уже любила.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин!
Можно ещё вопрос, к болям привыкли.
Бог с той аномалий, поражено плечевое сплетение, когда работаю мышкой, лестничных, малая грудная, трапеция, они уже даже не болят, просто как один комок, что ещё можно сделать?
Я не понимаю, как так работать?
Спасибо.
Алкоголь и мануальный терапевт помогают не на долго()


----------



## olenkasolo (28 Фев 2020)

@Kaprikon, а отчего это все? Операция помогла бы? У вас грыжа вроде.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Фев 2020)

Нет, это с детства, @olenkasolo , операция только если убрать стеноз устья ПА, но раньше может кровь была другая.
А так, у меня тоже рука "сохнет", вернее снизу, под рукой, и стягивает грудные мышцы, причем слева больше.
Растяжки, йога помогает, ходьба тоже, волейбол раньше тоже. Плечевое сплетение -об дверь ещё тяну, как только за комп, все по новой. Массаж сегодня делала,размяли дельты, вроде сеть полегче.Я сейчас сама не могу, так как рука правая не даёт, ноги ещё как то разминаю, но все остальное это жесть.
Я с 25 лет себе делала самомассаж всего тела, каждый день, может на этому так долго не болело

Связка между атлантом и первым шейным позвонком, она и жёлтая, наверное, мешает венозному оттоку. Есть такое предположение, у нас с врачём, что ее можно растянуть, без операции. Если перетянуть, как я умею, то пойдёт спазм в мышцах, это нормальная реакция организма на повреждение. А так, она как "колечко" стягивает место входа или выхода артерии, и кровоток только там, где получиться, вернее отток, поэтому яремная вена справа утолщена.
Сейчас после массажа тянулась, как могла, и в запретную" берёзку" на чуть чуть, до этого не давало даже гантели в 2 кг поднимать, вернее я пыталась ими растянуть грудной отдел, стянуло все просто, и все,, с треском.


----------



## olenkasolo (29 Фев 2020)

@Kaprikon, я все не читала, но вы пишете много, зашла спросить, нашли ли причину ваших проблем.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Фев 2020)

Стеноз устья ПА, и аномалия Киммерли.
Операции бы помогла наверное, лет 20 назад, но тогда не болело.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2020)

> ...Алкоголь и мануальный терапевт помогают не на долго


И не должно надолго помогать, это периодическая помощь.
А на постоянку - антидепрессант, антиконвульсант, ЛФК.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Мар 2020)

@Доктор Ступин!
Можно  ещё один вопрос.
Мне нельзя антидепрессанты, мне нужно жить и работать, а не в растение превращаться. Это рекомендации женщины психиатра.
1) хожу на "элипсе", минуте на 15 правая нога начинает неметь, причем вся, как отстегнули. Со щелчком.
2) если потом походить просто, может отпустить, если холодно, то нет. Что там такое может щёлкать, от паха в колено?
3) правая ягодичная мышца, как тряпка,  но тянется, нужно ее укрепить как-то?  Правый бок стянут. Может с бока начать?
4)у меня экзопатия, с киевидной деформаций, позвонков три уровня -шейный, грудной, а в пояснице л1-л5.
Был псориаз по всей ноге, когда служили на Севере, теперь нет. Остался на стопе, и ногти затронуло, лечу ногти.
5) потихоньку всё идёт, сидеть не могу, тянет весь бок, но до этого от чемоданчика я вообще "съехала" вправо.
6) стопы заваливаются в стороны, по обуви видно, там потом будет смотреть ортопед. Стельки пробовала, если немецкий и мягкие, стопу не держат, наши как кувалды.
7) колено, синовит и артопатия, разорваны мениски, может пока поменьше ходить? Раз таз съехал.
8) корешок если погиб, там , где протрузия в пояснице,то что бы я не делала, так и будет?
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2020)

Если погиб. То, да!


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Мар 2020)

@Доктор Ступин! Можно ещё вопрос.
Нейроваскулярный конфликт под затылком, с двух сторон, а что нельзя делать:
1) нагрузки нельзя, но я их делаю по чуть чуть, или можно?
2) баклосан и финлепсин совместимы?
Я уже боюсь что то пить, чтобы не увеличивать гипермобильность.  Баклосан помогает, часа на три. Он расслабляет диафрагму? Или его можно, если осторожно- три места поражения, грудной переход ещё, шею расслабляю, в грудном хуже потом.
Раньше чуть Лирика помогала, но я пила ее где-то раз в месяц, когда совсем плохо.
3)Антидепрессанты и нейролептики мне нельзя.
4) прострел из под затылка в руку сильно и в челюсть терпимо, с периодичность, пока где-то раза 4 в месяц, с треском. Когда холодно и много активности, чаше. Может деиневацию какую нибудь туда? из блокад пробовала только ледокаин, и ботекс в трапецию в минимальной дозе.
И все это безобразие так давно, и в детстве было, но редко.
5)Или если давно, то все бесполезно, там все мышцы уплотнены, трапеция, как кость. Или она может "отойти", если нагрузку не давать?

Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2020)

> ....Нейроваскулярный конфликт под затылком, с двух сторон, а что нельзя делать


А это такой диагноз пря:мо и есть? И написан на бумаге?


> 1) нагрузки нельзя, но я их делаю по чуть чуть, или можно?


По чуть чуть можно все.


> 2) баклосан и финлепсин совместимы?


Совместимы.


> Я уже боюсь что то пить, чтобы не увеличивать гипермобильность.  Баклосан помогает, часа на три. Он расслабляет диафрагму? Или его можно, если осторожно- три места поражения, грудной переход ещё, шею расслабляю, в грудном хуже потом.


Выборочно на диафрагму он не работает.


> Раньше чуть Лирика помогала, но я пила ее где-то раз в месяц, когда совсем плохо.


Почему перестали?


> 3)Антидепрессанты и нейролептики мне нельзя.


Не согласен.


> 4) прострел из под затылка в руку сильно и в челюсть терпимо, с периодичность, пока где-то раза 4 в месяц, с треском. Когда холодно и много активности, чаше. Может деиневацию какую нибудь туда? из блокад пробовала только ледокаин, и ботекс в трапецию в минимальной дозе.


Помогло?


> И все это безобразие так давно, и в детстве было, но редко.


Если с детства, то остеохондроз не виноват.


> 5)Или если давно, то все бесполезно, там все мышцы уплотнены, трапеция, как кость. Или она может "отойти", если нагрузку не давать?


Надо, но понемногу и постепенно, но и постоянно.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Мар 2020)

Спасибо, @Доктор Ступин!
Это не остеохондроз, это СПА, и неправильно вхождение артерии в ключице, с рождения.
Может остеохондроз усилил.


----------



## Evgeniy78 (6 Мар 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Очень много описано,  как ведут и чувствую себя "болеющие" после операции,  через год,  три, как повезёт. Состояния примерно похожи, за редким исключением. А как в основном себя чувствует те, что операцию не сделал. И как добивались хорошего или плохого состояния?


Не делал операцию на грыжу 1.1см, хотел сперва без внешнего вмешательства, да и ходить мог, состояние было не особо критичное для меня.
Были сильные боли, не поднималась левая нога на носок и не мог стоять на носке, была сильная хромота, но с моим образом жизни и работы это было не критично.
Причем то что не поднимается нога на носок я заметил только почитав этот форум )
Начал лечиться иголками у частного невролога и принимал то что он назначал, сейчас спустя 2 месяца начал уверенно стоять на носке, но не подниматься. Хромоты уже нет.
Пока нога устает через некоторое время прогулки и начинает прихрамывать.
Для себя решил, что если состояние долго будет не улучшаться или будет хуже то планирую операцию, но пока динамика улучшений радует.
В профиле описал выписку из заключения МРТ на момент появления грыжи.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (8 Мар 2020)

Нет шея у меня не ровная. Лопатка с плечем тянет ее как оказалось. Там и артерия страдает шейная. Снимки правда 2015 года, но проблему четко можно понять. Сейчас все не так, но снимки не хочу делать!


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Мар 2020)

То же самое, тоже после гриппа:
1)Диагноз поставлен неврологом во Вердена -высокое вхождение позвоночной артерии -2 позвонок, конфликт между артерией и нервом, хрустит здорово, после хруста плохо, что ещё там может стучать в челюсть и плечо, не найдено. Может по все руке, до большого пальца. Нестабильность ещё, но это ниже.После воротника хуже, после массажа хуже. Там все как камень. Я спрашивала про операцию, говорит нет, не на костях.Это было три года назад. Шея наверное уже круче, чем после операции, колом стоит. Мне, не умной было сказано, прекратить тренажёры, и сильные нагрузки, кто бы слушал тогда.
2) нестабильность позвоночника, по все правой стороне, особенно в грудном отделе и в тбс справа. После корсета хуже. Шайтан((
3) я думала, что глоточная мигрень, это перевод шейной, с украинского)Я на нем читаю хорошо, в последнее время после форума, даже медицинские статьи .
4) на то, что глотку тянет, я не обращаю внимание, есть не удобно, не ем тогда.
5) то, что я об этом знаю, между сосудом и нервом делают прокладку, чтобы не было конфликта, артерия перестает спазмироваться, ну и фиброз убрать массажем. Наверное всеж операция помогла Вам.
6) остеопат предлагает вытянуть связку, которая там "залипла", с помощью вытягивающие упражнений: стопы на себя лёжа, разведение ног в тбс, по моему у меня ещё все больше спазмируется после этого. Связку то я может и вытянуть, но под рукой там такой комок.

@Evgeniy78, это хорошо, что помогает, а какой образ жизни должен быть,чтобы это было не критично?
Я на носок могу, вернее только на носок, на пятках не могу, и что были за назначения кроме иголок, нога эта каменная уже:
1) сколько Вы ходили?
2)и было ли лучше после упражнений,
3) у меня не то, что она большая грыжа, 
нестабильность в пояснице, на спине спать не даёт поясница, а на животе шея)
4) если разрабатываю поясницу шея вообще мне даёт прикурить, хоть сидя спи, если бы могла сидеть.
5) мой образ жизни и работы как раз бы и требовал операции, знать бы откуда идёт это все, и что больше влияет.

@Neodzidyn2018, когда лопатку и плечо тянет, в пояснице нет?
Это я "счастливый" обладатель прострелов а трёх местах, причем одновременно?


----------



## Evgeniy78 (8 Мар 2020)

Образ жизни и работа такие, что появившаяся хромота мне не стала критичной помехой, а вот реабилитация после операции бы да.
А названия препаратов - назначались терафлекс адванс, трентал капельницы и таблетки, хондрогард в уколах, октолипен и витамины группы В


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Мар 2020)

Evgeniy78, спасибо,как раз сейчас этот трентал и витамины, капельницы мне нельзя уже, руки покрутило все, вены воспаляются, таблетки, и Аэртал ещё, там ещё вроде бы как бы нужен конвульсант и милорелаксант, но чёт я с ними не дружу.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (8 Мар 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Neodzidyn2018, когда лопатку и плечо тянет, в пояснице нет?
> Это я "счастливый" обладатель прострелов а трёх местах, причем одновременно?


Поясница у меня на данный момент здорова. Придраться пока не к чему. Много раз иголки ставили в нее и все попустило на долго. 
У меня с глоткой нет проблем, только с мягким небом и голосовыми связками. Передняя сторона шеи все нормально. 
Конфликта артерии с нервом думаю что как такового нету, знаю про это, но не у меня точно там совсем другой нерв и артерия.
Плече думаю основная проблема, а на шею отдает. Операции особо не помогли мне, просто часть мышцы иссекли, естественно она меньше дает нагрузку на шею, потому и лучше стало. Пока только иголки помогают, вот такого спеца хрен найдешь еще!


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Мар 2020)

@Neodzidyn2018, я тоже не понимаю, мне шею тянет плечо снизу, причем начинает тянуть только когда" щелкнет "под затылком.
Всякие антидепресанты дают дебилоидное состояние: мне дико больно и дико весело, психиатр убрать сказала, чтоб к ним не загреметь.
Подлопаточный нерв и артерия? Я перед этим массаж делала, там сухожилие, как струна, и не достать его никак?


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (8 Мар 2020)

Только длинной иглой и под узи можно все достать! Мне так делали. Все, что мы ощущаем как струны - это не фиброз, а гипертонус. Там наверняка есть триггер, но не всегда его нужно трогать, главное убрать главные триггеры и тогда скорее всего он тоже исчезнет.
Я не принимаю вообще никакие антидеприсанты и прочие таблетки, не эффективно вообще!
Плече с лопаткой вместе  - это главные проблемы. У меня после процедуры в прошлый понедельник почти пропали все симптомы, но все быстро возвращается почему-то!


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Мар 2020)

Даёт это плечо за компьютером работать?
А все, это что, гипертонус? Или болевой синдром.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (8 Мар 2020)

Плечо постоянно ноет и из-за этого шея тоже одна сторона. Боль мы чувствуем мозгом, так что сложно сказать.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Мар 2020)

Ясно.
И грустно.

Мозговая подкорка, с левой стороны.
У меня там грыжа слева, вернее три, справа "залипший" атлант и бифукация, и черт его знает, что первично.
Я таблетки ем, схему не подберу только, от антидепресантов хуже, почему не знаю. Я бы пила, и ещё эта  классная штука инсомия, что вообще замечательно. Симбалта была ничего так сначала, но я от них всех сплю много, и отменять тяжело.
Щелкает опять эта связка, не знаю, вроде бы после щелчка легче, если я себе нестабильность не увеличиваю.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Мар 2020)

@Neodzidyn2018,
Сухие иглы, вы их где делаете?
С таблетками была не права, на много хуже, потом.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (9 Мар 2020)

В Киеве делаю. Под узи мне их ставят, ничего лучшего не нашел. Я таблетки всякие разные пил, одна разочарование. Лежит куча всего не использовал. 
Думаю скоро опять пойду на иголки, в среду. Если опять триггер возникнет, то может стоит будет МРТ сделать плеча, хотя он узист все и без МРТ видет.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Мар 2020)

@Neodzidyn2018, от чего он у Вас возникает?
Если артерия шалит, то голову в верх нельзя задирать, это если там грыжи и проч. Если проблема с сосудами, то опускать вниз.
Спереди нервно сосудистый пучок, под рукой, место входа и выхода нервов, лучевого и срединного. МРТ покажет только изменения в мягких тканях.
От каких действий идёт спазм?
У меня все это давно зажимает, по ходу дела,с рождения или после воспаления лёгких в детстве, я не могу понять что зажимает, раньше не болело только.
Вчера после щелчка этого ватная вся правая сторона, это дистония какая-то или я себе действительно там все перекрываю. К шее не дотронуться.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (9 Мар 2020)

У меня проблем как таковых с сосудами нету. Артерия хоть и зажимается, но не критично.
Спазм возникает от чего угодно, руку вверх поднять и спазм будет рано или поздно, мышку подвигать и тоже самое. Даже просто за компом сидеть.
Когда лежу не существует позы при которой мне комфортно. Плече ноет шея тоже. Все бы нечего и это все терпимо, если бы не глоточная мигрень, вот она меня и изводит, остальное терпимо.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Мар 2020)

А ботекс, никак не помогает?
Я не знаю от чего меня вчера скрутило, но ноет у меня не только плечо.
От 7 позвонка до копчика, а так же шея и плечо. 
Лирика последняя лежит, я ещё баклосан, но он не помогает, валерьянка не на долго, амитриптилин не помогает, феварин тоже нет, симбалта, тоже.
Это черепные нервы поражены?

Глоточная мигрень связана с позвоночной артерией.
Фиг его знает, может лучше антидепрессанты, чем так мучаться, в спину словно кол вбили, от макушки до хвоста. Но мне не помогает амитриптилин, от него хуже.

https://2ch.hk/me/src/919741/15700859238351.png, ассиметрия есть?


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (9 Мар 2020)

Я принимал и лирику и амитриптил ин. От лирики вообще ничего 300 мг и ничего. Правда раз боль в глазу сняло, но это старые симптомы их я не провоцирую уже больше, спровоцировал на лодка поплавал веслом и вуаля.
Амитриптилин - это кошмар, на утро не могу встать лежу и встать не могу. У меня его много осталось.
Ботокс мне кололи, но не мышцы обкалывали а в одно место глубоко и нехрена. Пообщаюсь с врачем по этому поводу. 
Черепные не поражены у меня, я почти уверен. Симптоматика очень меняется от наклона головы, положения плеча и если лечь то сразу все улучшается.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Мар 2020)

Мне тоже кололи, я не понимаю, что поражено, мне кажется, что стопы, я ее знаю, чем я провоцирую, тяну стопы на себя, обычные упражнения, уже не делаю.
С амитриптилина я не могу есть и спать.
Симбалта, но она дорогая, и может быть габа или финлепсин,  черепные нормально, значит выход из черепа не нормально, должно же что-то задевать.

Я уже все перебрала, нестабильность у меня в грудном отделе, Л1-Л2, и бок стягивает, это все даёт спастику,
Такие же симптомы у Евгения 44 , если я правильно называю имя, грыжа s4-5, и л1-л2, там мышцы все как струна, и я ещё туда массажем полезла. Не знаю, как этот переход держать, у меня там была грыжа, теперь остеопороз.
Почему то все уверяют, в том числе Доктор Ступин, что это прям никак жить не мешает, а оно мешает, и здорово, таблетками я себе чуть сняла спазм, мне по ноге здорово дало, там из за грыжи слабая ягодичная мышца, а она из за артроза коленного сустава.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (10 Мар 2020)

@Kaprikon, уверяю вас, что многие аномалии ни на что не влияют. Вот у меня у атлана незарощена дуга сзади и спереди тоже. Но это не влияет ни на что.
Лекарства - это точно путь в могилу или к овощу, в этом нету сомнений.
Раздражение позвоночной артерии могут вызывать мои симптомы, при условии что главные нервы не поражены. В этом почти уверен, додумывать можно до бесконечности!
Врач мне четко дал понять, что у меня нету психосоматики, а есть четкое нарушение механики движений. У меня не было положительного эффекта ни на одно лекарство, у меня большая толлерантность к ним.
Осталось окончательно понять механизм того как бороться с триггерами, они то и грыжи дают и спастику и так далее. Некоторые участки спины после иголок до сих пор в отличном состоянии. Многие упражнения что рекомендуют делать могут вначале вызвать улучшение, потом обратка и так люди до бесконечности будут делать, как с миопрессурой.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Мар 2020)

Ну и что Вы делаете, работать можете?


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (10 Мар 2020)

Физически не могу работать, полностью исключено, последствия катастрофичны будут! За компом могу, но крайне не удобно.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Мар 2020)

Это симптоматика не неврологическая, любая, но не это, особенно, если с поясницей хорошо. Может нестабильность? Но тогда врач ортопед,  и рентген, с пробами, по плечу будет, наверное, атрофия мышц, или повышение рефлексов если МРт и тестировании, по стопам что?
Если нейройифныекция, то будет возвращаться симптоматика.
 У меня нет титров, а были высыпания на колене и сейчас есть дежурные, не геписа, псориаза.
Я не пойму одного, с детства это.  И компенсация у меня слетела, и колени я ломала, и сидеть не могла. нейройифеккция с детства меня бы убила давно. Есть только гиперкифоз, вернее даже сколиоз,разныйй калибр сосудов, щелчок под затылком, от которого плохо, аномалия Киммерли, тоже есть, плоскостопие есть. Раньше ведь это держала как то. Спазм лестних мышц. Поражен сосудистый нервный пучек, руки длинные, ноги тоже, пролапс.
Гипервозбудимость, так для меня это плюс, особенно когда многозадачность, что то ещё, по моему.

Есть ещё ощущение, что как котенка под затылок взяли.


----------



## Стёпа (10 Мар 2020)

Neodzidyn2018 написал(а):


> Нет шея у меня не ровная. Лопатка с плечем тянет ее как оказалось. Там и артерия страдает шейная. Снимки правда 2015 года, но проблему четко можно понять. Сейчас все не так, но снимки не хочу делать!


ого, это вы МСКТ всего позвоночника сделали? облучились не хило. А есть отдельно картинка шеи в 3D? Очень интересно посмотреть...
Кстати спина-то в целом нормальная, а шея завалена. Вам нужно спать на другом боку.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Мар 2020)

@Стёпа, а у Вас она стала поровнее, если на другом боку спать?


----------



## Фанис1303 (10 Мар 2020)

увы...мы не выдержали и сделали операцию... поэтому уже в другой категории ))


----------



## Стёпа (10 Мар 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Стёпа, а у Вас она стала поровнее, если на другом боку спать?


Это не будет так быстро, для этого не достаточно только спать правильно, но ещё нужно разгружаться мышцы шеи в течении дня. Воротник, самомассаж.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (10 Мар 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> ого, это вы МСКТ всего позвоночника сделали? облучились не хило. А есть отдельно картинка шеи в 3D? Очень интересно посмотреть...
> Кстати спина-то в целом нормальная, а шея завалена. Вам нужно спать на другом боку.


Спасть на другом боку - не удобно, спать на спине тоже. На любом боку не реально, на животе тоже. Да делали КТ средностения, искали патологию но нет. Реконструкции я делаю сам, прогу поставил и делаю что хочу. По шее вообще за каждый год почти есть. Снимок за 2015. По воротнику Шанса мне не удобно с ним. Все ноет и шея блок с одной стороны. Завтра буду допрашивать врача что делать дальше. Операций то у меня сделано безумное количество, но все в пустую, так как причину не нашли.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Мар 2020)

1) Воротник при нестабильности хорошо, а если там застой уже, то навряд ли. Он мало помогает оттоку.
2) Спать согласна, как и с тем, что в детском возрасте мы спали на одном боку. Как вариант проблемы.
3) Всякие круги незарощенные влияют на правильность кровообращения, если нет коллатерального кровока, вернее он нарушен, а там много вариантов, стеноза, фиброзы, грыжи, экстозы,  герпесы, нарушения носового дыхания, ну и дальше, по списку.
4) Гипервозбудимость, но ее не всегда нужно совсем убирать. Детки с нарушениеями кровообращения в голове тревожны априори, поэтому не сильно помогает аминтроптилин и "собратия", у взрослых "детков" усугубляется это, "доша вата",  а ещё сейчас холодно, для сосудов плохо.
5) Когда погода ветренная, был у меня в детстве сей прекрасный феномен, помогал лимион и сахар, чай или  ложкой из баночки. Сладкий чай и сейчас помогает, с утра кофе конечно, и дальше без счета, сейчас пореже пытаюсь, так как работаю меньше.
6) Жалко, что нагрузки нельзя, мне помогало всю спину прокачать, больно конечно потом, но первый день хорошо, поясница "поехала", может подлатают.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (10 Мар 2020)

@Kaprikon, нестабильность не определили. Делали электромиографию, все норм! МРТ делали там ничего не видят ибо слепы!
Высыпаний нету у меня, я практически не болею, очень очень редко. Плече с лопаткой с права как будто не мои, они как-то трапецию и укорачивают, походу так. Но волнует меня больше всего только проблемы с глотанием, как ни странно!

Вот еще за 2014 год шея. Сделал реконструкцию так чтобы видно было как тянет шея к плечу!


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Мар 2020)

Стягивают они трапецию, снизу.
Или по другому, трапеция работает за другие мышцы, или наоборот, другие за нее. ещё грудной должно стягивать, наверное  справа, или с двух сторон, зубчатые там, они работают за трапецию, что не хорошо.
Если плечи вперёд, ромбовидка растянута.
Уши ровно)) переход шейно- грудной,  руки ровные, но это лёжа наверное.
Должно быть что то снизу, одна шея в сторону не уедет, если головой не биться, и  не нырять в бассейн без воды, или слабость связочного аппарата.

Пресс слабый, если с двух сторон, если с одной сколиз.
Пресс не будет работать без ягодиц, а их попробуй сейчас прокачай.
Астения ещё, телосложение тако, наверное.

Если поясница не болит,в грудном киевидная деформация?
То место где трапеция, может затекать как раз из за артерии, убирается упражнениями, но это бесконечно.


----------



## Стёпа (11 Мар 2020)

Neodzidyn2018 написал(а):


> Спасть на другом боку - не удобно, спать на спине тоже. На любом боку не реально, на животе тоже. Да делали КТ средностения, искали патологию но нет. Реконструкции я делаю сам, прогу поставил и делаю что хочу. По шее вообще за каждый год почти есть. Снимок за 2015. По воротнику Шанса мне не удобно с ним. Все ноет и шея блок с одной стороны. Завтра буду допрашивать врача что делать дальше. Операций то у меня сделано безумное количество, но все в пустую, так как причину не нашли.


Спать на потолке тоже не удобно, одеяло падает. Но это не значит, что не нужно переучать себя, как должно быть. Спите по переменке сначала, потом с увеличением времени. Конечно шее не удобно спать не на той стороне и блок ноет при ношении воротняка , потому что мышцы привыкли быть наклонены не туда. Но если не привести в порядок тонус мышц, то все эти иголки временный эффект, спазм снялся на короткий промежуток, потом затянуло все назад. Нужно менять вредные  привычки по чуть-чуть, чтобы не было резкой встряски для мышц.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (11 Мар 2020)

@Стёпа, хорошо. Попробую спать на спине, подушка полувалик купил месяц назад. Какой воротник Шанца посоветуете? Мне мой не подходит, хотелось бы повыше.
Иголки нужны чтобы запустить процесс адаптации, триггеры убрать, а потом можно и Шанца возьму на заметку. С врачем поговорю на эту тему, толковый мужик очень.


----------



## Стёпа (11 Мар 2020)

@Kaprikon, 
1) воротник предназначен для стабилизации, защиты и расслабления. в вашем случае почитав немного историю за все эти года, вы долбаете шею дальше и дальше без остановки, с фанатичным пристрастием. Мышцы болят и ноют, позвонки хрустят, блоки щелкают, кровоток с ума сошёл, вы же не даёте организму выдохнуть. Может пора отстать от позвоночника, остановитесь на какое-то время и понаблюдайте за состоянием. Оттоку поможет приход мышц в норму, как писал выше схема  ясна. Воротник, правильный сон на орто подушке , ну и если уж пьёте миорелаксанты, то недельку параллельно с ношением воротняка.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Мар 2020)

Это не блок ноет, а застой ноет.
И контрактура, шея не будет держать от воротника.
Со мной в больничке парень лежал, так тот с него не ввлазил, так и ходил, и спал по моему. Но у него были кластерные боли, на кетаноле жил, так что воротник был паочкой выручалочкой.
На другом боку легче, там ещё ровно должно быть, в шее.


----------



## Стёпа (11 Мар 2020)

Neodzidyn2018 написал(а):


> Хорошо. Попробую спасть на спине, подушка полувалик купил месяц назад. Какой воротник Шанца посоветуете? Мне мой не подходит, хотелось бы повыше.
> Иголки нужны чтобы запустить процесс адаптации, триггеры убрать, а потом можно и Шанца возьму на заметку. С врачем поговорю на эту тему, толковый мужик очень.


Воротник подбирается строго


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Это не блок ноет, а застой ноет.
> И контрактура, шея не будет держать от воротника.
> Со мной в больничке парень лежал, так тот с него не ввлазил, так и ходил, и спал по моему. Но у него были кластерные боли, на кетаноле жил, так что воротник был паочкой выручалочкой.
> На другом боку легче, там ещё ровно должно быть, в шее.


Застой не может ныть, ноют мышцы и связки, которые держат этот блок. Застой, это уже следствие. Но вы на своей волне , вам сложно принять что-то другое, кроме своей теории...поэтому и прошло уже 5 лет, а толку никакого


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Мар 2020)

Ортоподушки, новые которые, латексные пружинят. Мне больше обычная подходит, без изысков, Орто испробованы все.
Воротник иногда но не всегда, и по самочувствиб, тоно у Вас не шея скривлена, а грудной переход и ниже.
Монитор переставте, подушка бог с ней.


----------



## Стёпа (11 Мар 2020)

Воротник подбирается строго по высоте и окружности шеи, зайдите в орто магазин, вам замеряю параметры, там же и выбираете из разных фирм. Меряйте разные, бывает одна фирма хорошо сядет, другая взнёс очень, хотя размер тот же. Так и с подушкой, можно купить три дня поспать и если совсем никак, то сдайте обратно, и возьмите другую.  Кому то помягче, кому-то потвердеть подходят


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Мар 2020)

В воротнике не ноют)
Ноют потом.


----------



## Стёпа (11 Мар 2020)

Ну правильно, тонус мышц меняется. А вы что хотите чуда за 3 дня? Ну так не бывает, раздолбали ее за столько времени , а собрать обратно хотите быстро. Я уже сказал своё мнение, по поводу вашей фанатичности упражнений и мануальной


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Мар 2020)

Почему 3, просто когда уже совсем припекакт, то да минут на 5, вот со сном да, и не хрусиеть тоже, но там будет блок, под затылком, а я ее хочу.

Припекает.


----------



## Стёпа (11 Мар 2020)

Neodzidyn2018 написал(а):


> Вот еще за 2014 год шея. Сделал реконструкцию так чтобы видно было как тянет шея к плечу!


Ну если это без ошибок, то да нужно менять тонус мышцы потихоньку.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Почему 3, просто когда уже совсем припекает, то да минут на 5, вот со сном да, и не хрустеть тоже, но там будет блок, под затылком, а я ее хочу.


Ничего не понял, у Вас блок от воротняка?


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Мар 2020)

@Степа, блок у меня от того, что голову много в ноутбук пялю.
Воротник, при давних проблемах может только почесать затылок и увеличить венозный застой, но это по моему.
К тому же блок у меня не только в шее, а в грудном, и в поясничном, да в принципе по всей грудине, киевидная деформация, это нужно очень много "воротников".

Насчёт подушки))
Тут предложили с таймером, и со всякими измерителями, котороя должна мне с утра сказать, почему я плохо сплю, ещё и говорящая зараза,🤩 стоит стольник😂, и как наши предки без них жили, без таких подушек)


----------



## Стёпа (11 Мар 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Степа, блок у меня от того, что голову много в ноутбук пялю.


Поэтому завязывайте сидеть ночами на форуме в неправильной позе, а ложитесь на Кузнецова и релаксируйте.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...как наши предки без них жили, без таких подушек)


Предки с больной шеей ложились на осиновое бревно. А как гейши всю жизнь спят на деревяшке под головой, чтобы прическу не испортить. И ничего не болело.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Мар 2020)

@Cтёпа, не сумасшедшая я сидеть за ноутбуком, максимум айфон, и то лёжа на животе. Ноутбук и комп только на работе.
От воротника и аппликатора парестезия, с воротником я подвязываю.боли нет, и чувствительности тоже.
Гейши на то и гейши, они себе бревном сосуды передавливали, мозгов нет, зато прическа цела. Наших может осина спасала, там энергетика хорошая. С прической я с утра разбираюсь как то, а мозги нужнее.
Замучила эта парестезия.
@Neodzidyn2018, как Вам от воротника?


----------



## Стёпа (11 Мар 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Cтёпа, не сумасшедшая я сидеть за ноутбуком, максимум айфон, и то лёжа на животе. Ноутбук и комп только на работе.
> От воротника и аппликатора парестезия...


а лежа на животе с задранной назад головой думаете это правильно?)) у всех у кого проблемы с шеей нельзя читать и смотреть телевизор лежа, только сидя.
Воротник спасает, когда долго приходится сидеть. На ночь и во время хотьбы конечно же снимаю.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (11 Мар 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> @Neodzidyn2018, как Вам от воротника?


Жуткий дискомфорт. Сегодня покажу врачу и посмотрим что да как!


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Мар 2020)

@Neodzidyn2018, я не знаю, как у Вас, меня сегодня порадовали, артерия зажимается рефлекторно, у меня, по моему на холод, и у нерва, есть триста шансов на восстановление, если убрать спазм этот.
Миорелаксанты, как и подушки, воротнички, это не о чем.
У Вас есть натяжение или спазм в грудном, под лопаткой, зажим там наверное, раз криво.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Мар 2020)

Воротник в топку,
@Стёпа, я не задираю голову, подушку подкладываю.
И телевизор не смотрю, тем более сидя.
@Neodzidyn2018, может он высокий, и вызывает переразгибание, у Вас эта спа под затылком?


----------



## Стёпа (11 Мар 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Neodzidyn2018, я не знаю, как у Вас, меня сегодня порадовали, артерия зажимается рефлекторно, у меня, по моему на холод, и у нерва, есть триста шансов на восстановление, если убрать спазм этот.
> Миорелаксанты, как и подушки, воротнички, это не о чем.
> У Вас есть натяжение или спазм в грудном, под лопаткой, зажим там наверное, раз криво.


каким способом это определили?


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Мар 2020)

Никаким)), есть ЭМНР со сдавлением,
Есть предположение, что не грыжей, а именно отеком и постоянным спазмом в районе выхода ПА, который этот отек провоцирует. Сдавление не полное, если убрать экстозы, что делаем с остепатом пока, убрать провоцирующие факторы, холод , голод, может быть нагрузки на этот сегмент, восстановление возможно.

Петербург - колыбель остеопатии 😍И не резких движений.
Тут не любят УВТ, особенно на шею.
Москва - наоборот, техники пожестче, школы разные,
Мне лучше, хотелось бы на подольше.


----------



## Стёпа (11 Мар 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Никаким)), есть ЭМНР со сдавлением,
> Есть предположение, что не грыжей, а именно отеком и постоянным спазмом в районе выхода ПА, который этот отек провоцирует. Сдавление не полное, если убрать экстозы, что делаем с остепатом пока, убрать провоцирующие факторы, холод , голод, может быть нагрузки на этот сегмент, восстановление возможно.


ну спазм и отек от чего-то возникает ведь?  ЭНМГ указывает на определенный нерв в определенном позвонке, если не ошибаюсь. Соответственно нужно смотреть что случилось именно в том сегменте на МРТ и рентгене, если есть нестабильность или блок, или подвывих. Просто так на ровном месте не будет поджимать нерв. 
Если нерв зажимается, то там адские боли, люди не могут даже чихнуть, поэтому странно,как у вас столько лет все он зажимается там. 
Вы были у многих неврологов, во Вредена сказали, что идет раздражение нервно-сосудистого пучка.  
Какое лечение предлагают при такой ситуации, если нет прогресса от консервативки? Операция по стабилизации сегмента? 
Вы не задумывались сделать МСКТ шеи и детально посмотреть?


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (11 Мар 2020)

Воротник Шанца мне не к чему, у меня плечо первично и малые мышцы шеи вторично, так что не удевительно почему мне оно только усугубляло, врач сказал что не к чему. Много чего с врачем поняли, но нужно в этот раз поддерживать правильную механику движений, ведь неправильные движения, растяжки, гимнастика и прочее мне навредит. То есть не нужно делать ничего провакационного. Тригер на триггере был, спастика в мышцах. Оказывается супинатор плеча влияет на шею. Надосная мышца на подосную и мышцы под и над лопаткой. Это определено экспериментальным путем, по тому как иглы крепко держались в триггерах. Пока нужно покой и не провоцировать: не мануалки, не наклонов головы, не разминки и т.д. Посмотрим.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Мар 2020)

@Neodzidyn2018, мне остепат правит , без иголок все. Но  было все плохо, я ходить не могла, долго,ногу тянет, рука не работает.Ходить себя при этом заставляла каждый день, как получиться. Он как "капусту" это все послойно ровняет-таз, грудной переход, шею. Поражение- 3уровня, грудной переход, грудопоясничный, поясничный, плюс мениск.
Иногда хрустит безбожно,шеей, и я летаю потом пару дней, от грудного перехода, уходила в сторону, складывалась попросту. И массаж, после которого мне кажется, что в позвоночник вогнали кол, от попы в голову.
Он отменил таблетки, но я их пью иногда, когда "кол" вообще, не двинуться даже.
Челюсти эти сегодня, тоже безбожно мял, про них говорит, что это скрытые эмоции, что верно, так как мои эмоции мне никак нельзя выражать

@Стёпа, кто смотрел этот нерв то -милорелаксанты, антидепрессанты, я сама думала, что с ума сошла, болит и сильно, что, я не знаю, в ход шло все антидепрессанты, милорелаксанты, ковульсантв, болит зараза.через 5 лет только ЭМНР, ну и пять лет спазмы боль, а кто сказал, что они детские, боли, я бы тему не вела столько,и так каждый день, и избавиться очень хочется очень.
Остеофит раздражает, нерв Лушка, может другой, я не профи, рефлекторный спазм и отек, и так каждый день.


----------



## Стёпа (11 Мар 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Стёпа, кто смотрел этот нерв то -милорелаксанты, антидепрессанты, я сама думала, что с ума сошла, болит и сильно, что, я не знаю, в ход шло все антидепрессанты, милорелаксанты, ковульсантв, болит зараза.через 5 лет только ЭМНР, ну и пять лет спазмы боль, а кто сказал, что они детские, боли, я бы тему не вела столько,и так каждый день, и избавиться очень хочется очень.
> Остеофит раздражает, нерв Лушка, может другой, я не профи, рефлекторный спазм и отек, и так каждый день.


Что в самом заключении ЭНМГ написано?


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Петербург - колыбель остеопатии,😍И не резких движений.
> Тут не любят УВТ, особенно на шею.


УВТ на шею, это всё...давай досвидание


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (11 Мар 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Стёпа, кто смотрел этот нерв то -милорелаксанты, антидепрессанты, я сама думала, что с ума сошла, болит и сильно, что, я не знаю, в ход шло все антидепрессанты, милорелаксанты, ковульсантв, болит зараза.через 5 лет только ЭМНР, ну и пять лет спазмы боль, а кто сказал, что они детские, боли, я бы тему не вела столько,и так каждый день, и избавиться очень хочется очень.
> Остеофит раздражает, нерв Лушка, может другой, я не профи, рефлекторный спазм и отек, и так каждый день.


Мануальщики - это в большинстве случаев просто сбить бабло, ведь нужно 10 процедур и на 10 скидка!. Я не верю в эффективность мануальщиков, если есть триггеры в мышцах мануальщик с ними ничего не сделает, зря тратите время и много лишнего фантазируете. Но я так понял, что вы немног на своей волне.
Триггеры можно устранить или жестким массажем (миопрессура) если он поверхностный или иголкой. Советую перестать копаться в терминологии, все равно ничего не сможете фундаментально понять! Я это давно понял.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Мар 2020)

@Neodzidyn2018, тригиры это ответ на
дисфункцию, ниже или выше, может быть на проблемы внутренних органов.
Поэтому их можно колоть долго, и они будут. Про " на своей волне" я ничего не говорю,  но каждый раз мять колоть "тригеры*, не убирая первопричину - это дорога никуда. Сколько у Вас это держится после прокола иглой, максимум неделю.
Есть ещё эксцентрика, тоже штука не плохая, включение глубоких мышц.
Это хорошо, включили, нужно ещё этим пользоваться, а мозги не могут.
Есть бассейн, расслабление глубоких мышц, и включение пееферии. Это хорошо для тех , кто долго ну просто нифига не делал.
ЛФК есть, но если в теле дисбаланс, путь сомнительный, причем для человека, который к нагрузкам привык, это как леденец пососать, вместо того, чтобы лопатой помахать.
Я ведь не знаю до конца Ваших проблем.
Почему-то зажимается это место, под затылком.
Глоточная мигрень, это проблема СПА, лицевые боли, это не выраженные эмоции, это если черепные нервы целые.
Обеизвествление шиловидного отростка, его же убрали? Есть момент, что в голове не убрали, то есть это было всегда, а сейчас болит потому, что болело раньше. Это как боли после ампутации, проблемы не, а болит.
Сколиоз в районе л6 от которого болит рука, это да. И может тянуть плечевой пояс, поищите почему тянет его вниз, влияя на артерию, а оно влияет.
слабость трапеции, тогда колоть туда нужно. Плечо может тянуть вперёд, это вличет на сосудистый нервный пучек, он в районе ключицы, и оказывает влияние на малую грудную мышцу.
С остеопатии мы снизу начали, с тазовой диафрагмы, и вверх, с переменным успехами.
Если я ходить не могла, от слова "вообще не могла", только с очень сильной болью, как русалочка, то сейчас прогресс этот есть, я могу оценить ее балов на 6 и меня это радует.
Почти 7 лет назад я сначала медленно опофигела, сидя поспала пару часов, а потом поняла, что двигаться нужно.
Каждый день 10 км это обязательно, иногда бывает, что меня не берут и пресловутые морфины, трамалы   и дальше по списку.
Все это делается что бы была возможность работать, иногда раскачать тельце до тренажерки, что зря, а иногда до бассейна, что тоже по разному, учитывая парез руки.
Не сухо иглой правда кололи, попробую сухой, говорила с остеопати: болят фасции, вернее не они, там болеть нечему, мышцы в них упакованы, вот там, где ограничения, там боль.

Сеансов больше 10 у меня было, я спокойно к этому отношусь.

Плечо может "падать"у меня, у Вас болеть по немногим причинам:
1) поражение нервов в голове, которые отвечают за инервацию нервов, грудной, добавочный, блуждающий
2) поражение этих нервов при выходе из головы, не поражение даже, а плохое кровоснабжение.
3) проблемы на уровне л6-л5, грыжи, оттуда вегетатики, там много всяких центров
4) нарушение статики, что то механически тянет вниз, грудной переход, поясница, стопа.
5) поражение сосудов с другой стороны, то биш слева.
Причин может быть несколько одновременно.
Если бы проблема была в том тригере, который Вы колете, прошло бы давно, если только там не костный блок.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (12 Мар 2020)

Шиловидный убрали с одной стороны, эффекта ноль. Операривали через рот, гланды тоже убрали, но они всегда очень плохие были, ужас просто.
Поражений нервово думаю нету! Симптоматика очень меняется от наклона головы, прям мгновенно.
Мануальщиков я прошел уйму в разных вариациях. УВТ в шею тоже делали 30 раз не менее. Опыт капец просто!
Триггеры - это то что влияет без всякого сомнения. Первопричина - не правильное сидение, стрессы и куча всего. Сформировался не правильный паттерн движения, тело запомнило новый гомеостаз и потом пошло поехало. За 4 года, а это в 18 лет уже были первый звоночки, а потом в 22 года настал сущий кошмар. Сейчас то в разы лучше!
Всякого рода таблетки никогда не работали, я пью бады вот уже как 3 месяца и все!
СПА скорее всего глоточную мигрень и дает. Но мышци - это первопричина. 
Нужно искать всегда самую вероятную проблему! Мануальщики даже не врачи часто, как они могут лечить?


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Мар 2020)

@Neodzidyn2018, первые звоночком были в 6 лет, но по моему даже раньше,в восемнадцать, в тридцать, в сорок, я проще к этому относилась, последний наступил, когда сумку подняла в 10 кг, до этого делала это спокойно, а тут так не хотелось ее поднимать, но до машины было не далеко.
Если Вы знаете, какая мышца почёму сухой иглой, а не ботексом, она не будет "зажиматься" месяца полтора. Обрушиться компенсация, что больно, но за это время сформируется другая, особенно если много не сидеть.
Меня правда бесит сколько я их не ломала, эти компенсаций, только за ноутбук, проблема сразу.
Даже гантели жала по 10 и более  французским жимом, больно конечно потом, но мышцы там были,результат за компом 5 минут, и клиент готов. Может поспешила, месяца не прошло ещё.
Я не к мануала хожу, к остеопату, он нашу Павловку оканчивал. Сеансов за это время, 7 лет было тридцать , как минимум-его вердикт, что не смогу работать правой рукой, сидя за ноутбуком, да в принципе и за компом.
Это я сопротивляюсь и работаю, все бы не чего, левая у меня хуже.

Если Ваше движение влево и вниз, можно его как то избежать, у меня такое, буду пробовать влево и не вниз.
Я же говорю, что если проблема сосудистая, то боли при опускании головы вниз, если "костевая", подъем вверх, артерию будет цеплять и поджимать.
Поражение в противоположной стороне, если проблема справа, туда посмотрите что там слева прицельно, там протрузия грыжа экстоз тромбоз, но есть.

Иголкой хотела туда потыкать, сухой,не в голову, в ногу ибо задолбала. На это остепат говорит, что это не мышца, не нерв, а фасция, куда мышца помещена, и тычки мои ей как боку припек.
Может у Вас тоже так, мышца расслабляется ее может нужно чуть потянуть, фасция растенется, и спастика уйдет, не сразу правда она это сделает.

@Neodzidyn2018, этих шиловидный отростка два ведь, может со вторым не так что-то? Они задевают сонные вроде, не позвоночные артерии?
Везде пишут, что боли эти, после удаления, эмоционального характера.
Может там "спайки" после операции?
Почему мышца спазмируется там, где СПА?


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (12 Мар 2020)

Шиловидный не кому не мешал, убрали на всякий случай так как симптоматика подходила и последствия операции врятли могли быть плохими. Удаление миндалин меня не волновало особо, они всегда были в гнойных пробках, хотя результаты анализов были всегда хорошие! Шиловидный мог задевать блуждающий нерв, но не подтвердилось. Додумывать не хочу!
Найдите врача, который сможет узи сделать и иглой уколоть. По методике моего врача в Европе 6 клиник работают и в США тоже. Доказательная база огромная! Эффективность доказана в сравнении с остальными методами, куча литературы, но на английском.
Плече вчера кололи стало заметно лучше главное удержать. Шея стала заметно мягче, но блок в шее есть, но не настолько жесткий как был. Стараюсь не провоцировать ничем. Тупо ничего не делать, а это сложно уж поверьте! За компом приходится работать, ничего не поделаешь.


----------



## Стёпа (12 Мар 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Остеофит раздражает, нерв Лушка, может другой, я не профи, рефлекторный спазм и отек, и так каждый день.


Остеофит никуда не денется, только хирургическим путем. При остеофитах вообще крайне опасно мануалить шею.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Мар 2020)

@Степа, а это где написано?спасибо.
Шею мануалить всегда опасно, если без подготовки и не там где нужно.
Доктор был такой тут, Татарчук, вот его мнение насчет воротник я поддерживаю полностью, и по моему, ещё врача рентгенолога, не фиг там делать "контрактуры".
Но если Вам помогает, то все хорошо.
Остеофиты разные бывают, не обязательно это кости.

Блок сняли слева, под затылком, до этого было справа,,,:-(, было совсем не айс, без подготовки особой.Слева готовились месяц, блок сняли  выше грыжи, шейно-грудной не трогали.
Сегодня болит тельце все, от макушки до стопы. Блок ещё в пояснице, но там иногда он сам становиться, а вот грудной переход((но я думаю его никто и трогать не будет.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (13 Мар 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Блок сняли слева, под затылком, до этого было справа,,,:-(, было совсем не айс, без подготовки особой.Слева готовились месяц, блок сняли  выше грыжи, шейно-грудной не трогали.
> Сегодня болит тельце все, от макушки до стопы. Блок ещё в пояснице, но там иногда он сам становиться, а вот грудной переход((но я думаю его никто и трогать не будет.


Хочется вам помочь, но готовы ли вы слушать?
Со мной ходила на процедуры женщина 36 лет, я ее к врачу привел. Она при мне ему сказала, что болит все тело. Я в такое не верю особо, но тем не менее. Прокололи ее при мне в триггеры, кричала, визжала, но терпимо говорит. Говорит полегчало. На 3 процедуре звонила мне плакала, что живет без боли, ее понять можно. Всего сделали 6 процедур, боли нету удалилась с соответствующих пабликов в контакте, я это всем советую и ей тоже. Теперь здорова. Ездила к Лукьянову 6000 дол отдала, а тут за 100 дол вылечилась. К остеопатам тоже ходила к массажистам чуть через день.


----------



## Стёпа (13 Мар 2020)

@Kaprikon, как вы поняли, что блок снят? со слов остеопата?  или сразу стала голова поворачиваться нормально? или мышца меньше болит? щелкать перестало?  Если даже и снят блок, то тут нужно понимать, что он может через пару дней вернуться обратно, если не расслабить мышцу, мышца просто его затянет обратно, так к сожалению у многих происходит....поэтому все возвращаются к мануальщикам обратно снимать блоки и все это длится годами.... А нужно, чтобы мышца правильно работала.
Какого позвонка сняли блок? Я общался с врачами многими и остеопатами и мануальщиками и неврологами на эти темы блоков и т.д., так вот, если "действительно" - ключевое слово "блок" устранен и кровоток налажен, то все это дело необходимо фиксировать воротником на месяц, иначе все уедет обратно. Только через месяц правильного режима, можно будет оценить работу врача.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Степа, а это где написано?спасибо.


Это написано в пособии по мануальной терапии для врачей.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Мар 2020)

Я не врач, пособия их не читаю, нельзя трогать место поражения, мы не трогали.
Если не трогать ничего, спастическая кривошея, а это не удобно.
С тригерами бороться себя не уважать, они там будут и будут.


----------



## Стёпа (13 Мар 2020)

@Kaprikon, я у вас конкретно спросил какого по счету позвонка вам снимали блок? и что по результату получилось?  То, что нельзя трогать где грыжа, это и дураку понятно.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (13 Мар 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я не врач, пособия их не читаю, нельзя трогать место поражения, мы не трогали.
> Если не трогать ничего, спастическая кривошея, а это не удобно.
> С тригерами бороться себя не уважать, они там будут и будут.


Ну раз не готовы слушать, ваше право, врятли что-либо у вас получится с таким подходом! 






- посмотрите, запись плохая. Остеопаты, неврологи те с которыми я общался, понятия не имеют как работать с мышцами, похрустеть то конечно могу.
Вам просто нравится болеть, в этом сомнений нету - это из того, что вижу по переписке. Когда жалеют, когда остеопаты говорят, тут проблема с которой не сталкивались, получается мы "типа" кому то нужны.


----------



## 32Ольга (13 Мар 2020)

@Neodzidyn2018, а у меня сложилось впечатление, что основная масса проблем надуманна. Возможно еще проблемы с психосоматикой.


----------



## Стёпа (13 Мар 2020)

@Neodzidyn2018, обычно шарлатаны говорят, что конечно сложная ситуация...но я смогу помочь)) и все, считай сеансов на 10 ты на крючке, а в конце типа как ни в чем не бывало, ну наверное у вас психосоматика...ступайте.
есть тоже пример из жизни, женщина несколько лет носила деньги и остеопатам, и мануалам, только что к экзорцистам не ходила)) обследований куча, болело в районе таза, в итоге через 2 года потихоньку само отпустило, расходилась.  А суть в том, что ей в уши заливали такие байки, что именно этот супер профессор ей поможет, что вот-вот еще немного и все будет.


32Ольга написал(а):


> а у меня сложилось впечатление, что основная масса проблем надуманна. Возможно еще проблемы с психосоматикой.


тяжело судить психосоматика или нет. Бывает и вправду все болит, тянет, ноет, не повернуться. У кого не болит, тому не понять это. Но я думаю в данной ситуации изначально неверно был выбран путь лечения , поэтому результат нулевой. Люди ходят по всем подряд и залечивают себя до такой степени, что эти клубки потом сложно распутать. Нужно правильно поставить диагноз и уже от этого отталкиваться, а ходить лечиться непонятно от чего, то ли нерв поджимает, то ли мышцу сводит, то ли кости черепа разъехались)) нет четкого диагноза, нет значит и лечения.

Я когда задаю вопрос и не вижу четкого ответа на него,меня это всегда смущает.
Как можно лечиться не зная от чего? Сначала нужно сделать обследование и выявить проблему, а потом искать профильного врача.

Спросил что в заключении ЭНМГ- ответа нет. Где стоял блок и какого позвонка- ответа нет. Что по факту с состоянием после снятия блока- ответа нет. Ну как бы выводы напрашиваются сами собой🤔


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Мар 2020)

@Стёпа, если меня спросили,
1) то после снятия блока болят мышцы.
Психосоматика термин данного сайта, им даже врачи не оприруют, обычно пытаются найти более менее разумное объяснение.
2) По ЭМНГ, если у меня,нарушение проводимости по лучевому нерву, на 50 процентов, 50 работает, скручивающий гиперкинез.
Нашли это поздно оно не прогрессирует и не восстанавливается.
3) Тригеры, если про мышцы, которые не растягиваются в полную амплитуду, то они есть у всех, у кого статика нарушена.
Проколоть его мало, мышца заключена в фасцию, она расслабиться конечно от прокола, но фасция нет, ее нужно качать тянуть.


----------



## Стёпа (13 Мар 2020)

@Kaprikon, 
1) блок какого позвонка?
2) лучевой нерв - это рука, вы говорили у вас в шее проблемы с нервом.
3) нарушение статики - это не обязательно триггеры


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Мар 2020)

Короче как то так, шея ровнее, после манипуляуий корешок от шеи чере плечевое сплетение болит, нерв в нем от ноет до большго палеца, как больной зуб,рука разгибается, особенно если не делать ЛФК. С утра ведет себя мерзопакостно. С раза 20 чуть лучше после массажа.
Нога деревянная, если посидеть, но мы ещё таз не равняли.
Потом буду Тригеры колоть, под УЗИ прицелом, чтобы не вернулось.


----------



## Стёпа (13 Мар 2020)

@Kaprikon, что-то мне не нравится это, "корешок болит, нерв по руке болит"....вы же как раз от этого должны были избавиться, а тут наоборот получается.
После правильных манипуляций,  защемления должны уходить.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Мар 2020)

@Стёпа, оно давно защемление, я думаю будет уходить, сколько он растет кто корешок.
Сегодня дало поработать 4 часа, и это хорошо)

Избавиться это операция.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (13 Мар 2020)

@Kaprikon, по поводу фасций: сложно сказать слипаются они или нет и как ведут, но точно знаю что после того как уберают триггер или спастику, боли и зажатости нету (и это у всех пациентов так), мышцы двигаются в полном объеме, на узи видно как скользят волокна параллельно друг другу. Со всемы мышцами у меня все работает, только шея пока не поддается. Остальная спастика и триггеры убираются относительно не сложно.
Есть такое понятие как гоместаз, так вот перейти в здоровый гомеостаз и не уйти в больной обратно крайне сложно.Организм очень привыкает к любой ситуации и считает это гомеостазом. Если пить таблетки, значит это тоже гомеостаз со временем станет и отказаться будет сложно, ломка и все такое. Со временем начинаю понимать как удерживать мышцы от того чтобы в них  не возникли триггеры по новой.
Левое плече и поясница - вылечил, не возвращается ничего.  Правда все по феншую делаю, сижу, ношу что-либо, питание и т.д. Пока как хрустальная ваза чуть двинуть и по новой!


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Мар 2020)

@Neodzidyn2018, я поищу эти иголки, не входит он у меня в этот гомеостаз организм. Я правда никогда не вела себя как ваза, наоборот, движения быстрые, десять дел за малый промежуток времени,характер импульсивный.
сегодня шея давила , рука немела, но все равно я щелкала там что-то за компом.
Фасция у меня на ноге, от пятки до колена и в пах, и это точно не мышцы, така такой нет. Широкий такой онемевший кусок чего-то, я спросила про иглы, говорят что не мышца, а как раз эта самая фасция.
После массажа зло болит, может заживает так.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (14 Мар 2020)

@Kaprikon, я массажи полностью исключил и не жалею об этом. Нужно врача будет расспросить, что вообще можно: растяжки и т.д.
Подобрался к решению проблемы как никогда близко.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Мар 2020)

@Neodzidyn2018, как все же называется проблем?3
Плечо, пока иголки не искала.
Проблема в плече связана с Па, шиловидные я не смогла,не додумалась, рука только сгибается?!


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (14 Мар 2020)

Хрен его знает. Миофасциальный синдром и остеохондроз допустим. Плече никак не связано с ПА. А ПА может быть связано с плечем опосредовано  через шею. Плече правое без регресса у меня пока, я был прав что ничего нельзя делать рукой, носить ничего, гимнастику и т.д.
ПА у меня не факт что есть, кровоток хоть и меняется, но пережима артерии тотального нету. Ну все равно другого объяснения глоточной мигрени кроме как ПА нету.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Мар 2020)

@Neodzidyn2018, хоть что-то, плече с шеей, там плечевое сплетение, мигрень с па.
перекос от болевого синдрома, спасибо.
При глоточной мигрени сильные физических нагрузки не рекомендуют, насчёт ЛФК наверное с инструктором.
Но у Вас статика не в шее нарушена, в грудном вроде, если по фото. Я рукой ношу, и делаю, уже не супервеса правда, но все равно, с болевым синдром потом.

Про плечо этот остеопат говорит сильно не напрягать конечно и не создавать себе доминанту, движения делать только симметрично, цигун походит для этой темы, по его мнению .
Пока я рукой переодично получаю себе в "Фейс"при нагрузках,  падает она,рука тяжела и слабая.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (15 Мар 2020)

Влияние плеча скорее всего не такое как предполагалось. Плече не болит вообще, а шея ноет и остальная симптоматика присутствует. Есть блок в верхних позвонках при наклоне головы влево, а еще при наклоне хочется подбородок поднять вправо и вверх и вот тогда симптоматика, то и меняется сильно. Что происходит на уровне нервов не ясно. Скорее всего шейная артери и нерв раздражаются при этом пложении. Только как найти мышцу, которая клинит, вот ведь задача, будем во все колоть в следущий раз, если врач захочет эксперименты.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Мар 2020)

Там я упражнения рисовала в картинках, лёжа стопы на себя медленно, когда Вы это делаете тянуться глубоки мышцы шеи и всей спины, разведение  согнутых ног лёжа двоих сразу -тянуться глубокие мышцы спины. Они простые, но по позвоночнику идёт движение, и мышцы не застаиваются совсем. Я делаю упр. Ступина, без упражнений на пресс. 
Вообще нужны любые упры, медленные, с шее сколько не билась, никак, обморочное состояние. Лёгкие можно у Аира посмотреть, только не на то место, где экстоз.
Странно, что нет грыжи, а есть блок неопртроз? шея плечо, связаны с правым тбс, с голенью, может там что не так. Вегетативные проявления даёт нарушение статика в грудном отделе, в районе 6 позвонка, там может быть спазм((блок)  от работы рукой и не правильного сидения за компом, я туда все мячем лезу. Вы не пробовали плавать?Раньше, когда я и в понятия не имела что и как, мне помогало, при плавании расслабляются глубокие мышцы, и работает переферия, то биш корсет мышечный, который так нужен.
Цель действий адаптировать организм к нагрузкам.
Пока мне выстраивают нижнюю диафрагму, грудную диафрагму, шейный переход. Из нагрузок я только хожу, ещё стопы, они слабые очень.

Блок влево мне сняли, позавчера.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (15 Мар 2020)

@Kaprikon, неоартроз - врятли, куча снимков делали, заметили бы. Грыж нету, протрузия есть в одном шейном позвонке кажись, но не большая.
Грудной отдел в норме, поясница в норме, плече правое уже тоже более менее. Шея вот только не але, а имеенно мышцы.
Плаванье не работает, усугубляет!


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Мар 2020)

Усугубляет,  а ниже грудной переход?Левый тбс.
Там какая тема -если разный калибр па, там где хуже гипертонус, но он по всей правой стороне, и был всегда.
Стопы- если Вы ляжет на пол, положите полотенце под затылочные бугры,и потяните обе стопы не себя, потянуться мышцы шеи, это биомеханика, какая из стоп тянет сильнее. Это насчёт миофасцита. Обычный Плексит или подвывих нижний не рассматриваете.
Сейчас холодно, сосуду, если проблема там работают по другому. НЦД, нейроциркулярная дистония, тоже такой вариант не рассматривался? при проблемах с СПА может быть.
Почки, и наконец пояснично подвздошная. Может все в куче.
Глоточная мигрень, как ее предлагают лечить?


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (15 Мар 2020)

У меня все что ниже шеи отлично, спина у меня крепкая. 
Стопы уж врятли могут на шею влиять, таз да.
Нейроциркулярная дистония - такого быть не может. Я себя кроме основной болячки чувствую прекрасно сейчас. Нужно будет гормоны определенные глянуть мне, хочу поднять. Но это на симптоматику не должно влиять.
Почки все в норме, у меня здоровье лучше чем у большинства сейчас. Я стал 2 месяца нормально питаться, витамины, проблежки, хожу много, не ем сладкого вообще. Это работает на организм очень хорошо. Но не убирает основное заболевание. 
Глоточную лечить никак нельзя. Нету метода лечения. Таблетки - принципиально не буду пить никакие, абсолютно! Неврастении или шизофрении, при которых они нужны у меня тоже нету. Суть в блоке верхних позвонков и скорее всего каких-то застойных процессах на том уровне.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Мар 2020)

Если не мешает, то можно не трогать.
Если все так не плохо. Нейроциркулярная неправильный тонус сосудов, как раз и не нужно таблеток, от шизофрении и проч. А нужен сон и дозированные нагрузки.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (15 Мар 2020)

@Kaprikon, ничего не мешает, кроме глоточной мигрени! Это похуже боли в мышцах. Есть с чем сравнить! Осталось разобраться с шеей!


----------



## Стёпа (16 Мар 2020)

Neodzidyn2018 написал(а):


> Хрен его знает. Миофасциальный синдром и остеохондроз допустим. Плече никак не связано с ПА. А ПА может быть связано с плечем опосредовано  через шею. Плече правое без регресса у меня пока, я был прав что ничего нельзя делать рукой, носить ничего, гимнастику и т.д.
> ПА у меня не факт что есть, кровоток хоть и меняется, но пережима артерии тотального нету. Ну все равно другого объяснения глоточной мигрени кроме как ПА нету.


я тоже склоняюсь к МФЦ, но он из-за блока, это очень тесно взаимосвязано. Только нужно понять, что лучше делать снимать спастику мышцы и далее блок уходит или наоборот. Врачи делятся на два лагеря в обсуждении этой темы.  Тут только путем экспериментов к сожалению , по другому никак.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Мар 2020)

Не знаю что лучше, рабочий день обычный, и опять этот щелчок, и слабость во всем теле, потом зигзаги перед глазами, мне уже лучше кажется, чтобы там все приросло и не щелкало больше.


----------



## Стёпа (17 Мар 2020)

@Kaprikon, где щелчок? под основанием черепа или ниже?


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Мар 2020)

Под основанием, справа.


----------



## Стёпа (18 Мар 2020)

@Kaprikon, 
1. Попробуйте все-таки на месяц оставить шею в покое. Никаких упражнений, вытягиваний, лфк и тому подобное, головой резко в стороны не крутить. Если болит и спазм мышцы в сидячем положении, одевать воротник + какую-нибудь мазь нпвс при сильных болях. Если нарушен венозный отток, то флебодия 600 курсом. После этого проанализируйте состояние до и после.
2. Если улучшение заметно, продолжать в том же режиме и опять через месяц оценить ситуацию.
3. Если по окончанию так же или хуже, сделайте КТ в 3D, так сказать оценить уже детально и прицельно проблему.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (18 Мар 2020)

@Стёпа, поддерживаю. Это будет очень тяжело ничего не делать, но возможно!


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Мар 2020)

Если ничего не делать, пораженный сегмент стабилизируется, будет такой цемент из мышц, это если дело в нестабильности.
Если нарушен венозный отток, это не хорошо.
Ничего не делать не правильно, по моему. Мази туда не впитаются, что не двигается, то , к сожалению, атрофируются.
Мне вообще то ничего, но совсем не могу носить сумку. заметила, что когда " лопатка" когда за компом стоновится вертикально,простреливает шею.


----------



## Стёпа (19 Мар 2020)

@Kaprikon, при нестабильности, как раз таки и нельзя делать то, что вы делаете сейчас. Вообще нестабильность в основном от слабости мышц, как у детей. Но нужно делать рентген с функциональными пробами, чтобы утверждать о нестабильности. Вы его делали? Если щёлкает под черепом , тот же рентген через рот. За пару месяцев ничего там не атрофируется, не придумывайте, вы же не круглосуточно себя замуровываете в воротник. Так же будете ходить без него, спать без без него, голову поворачивать все равно будете, движение в шее остаётся, но без всяких остеопатий, лфк , тяжестей. Про сумку на плече  , рюкзаки можете забыть, только в руке и без тяжестей. Я вам предложил эксперимент, решать вам. Но дергать шею в течение стольких лет как вы, тоже не хорошо...прогресса то нет. Поэтому может стоить рассмотреть другую сторону медали?


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Мар 2020)

@Стёпа, разумно, у меня позвоночник нестабильный, шея ещё так себе, спасибо.
Я пробовал ничего не делать. Тоже не выход.


----------



## Elka66 (19 Мар 2020)

Не знаю,влажу в ваш диалог,но слежу за этой темой и мне кажется ,домануалироватся до синдрома Лермита, до фотопсий в глазах,это далеко не правильно ,может в действительности пока оставить все в покое,понаблюдать


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (19 Мар 2020)

@Elka66, вот вот. Я плече в покое оставил после иголок и все в порядке пока. Покой и правильные движения. Никакой мануальщины!


----------



## Стёпа (19 Мар 2020)

Адекватные мануальщики лишний раз просят не дергать всё это дело и не лезть в шею. Меня поражают такие врачи, которые без страха за жизнь другого человека, творят что хотят. Синдром Лермитта, потому что нервные корешки все раздражены уже, от дерганий .


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Мар 2020)

Спасибо всем, за советы.Он бы до мануального терапевта, синдром Лермита, а не от мануального терапевта .
Когда я к нему приползла, после командировки, вызывала вообще большие сомнения.
Я не домануалилась до Лермита, а консервативно до него долечилась.


----------



## Стёпа (19 Мар 2020)

Чем же таким лечились?


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Мар 2020)

Работой, ЛФК, капельницами, НСПВ, антидепресантами,как все)Но долго.

У меня все позвонки поражены, л1-л3, л6-л9, л12и ниже, спондиатроз, киевидная деформация, шмоли, во основном со стороны "неправильной" артерии, справа, мне нельзя, чтобы там все застыло, как и расслабилось, он не мануальщик, остеопат и невролог.
Пока другого выхода, как жить с таким позвоночником я не вижу:этот остеопат, ЛФК, только не каждый день, ходьба, может ещё кто что подскажет.
Блокады только в мышцы делала, что хуже для мышц, жалею теперь.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (20 Мар 2020)

Я уже писал вам, что с лекарств нужно спрыгивать, если правда они не жизненно необходимы. Попробуйте сделать то, что раньше не делали, а именно ничего не делать ни мануальщиков, ни лфк. Обычную разминку можно оставить или тоже исключить, потому как люди такую херню творят ассаны какие-то и так далее.
У меня уже плече не беспокоит больше недели, как было сложно перетерпеть и ничего не делать, все ныло а потом вуаля и все отлично!
И я пожалуй найшел причину своих проблем и это не позвоночная артерия. Постоянная боль в верхней части трапеции и блок в грудино-ключично-сосцевидной мышце почти наверняка свидетельствует от компрессии добавочного нерва, который эти мышцы и иннервирует. Так как с этим нервом проходят языкоглоточный и блуждающий нерв, а они поражаются синхронно в разной степени, тогда и глоточную мигрень и анестезию глотки и типа фарингит и боли в определенных мышцах  и многое другое можно объясить! Только 2 дня назад понял в чем причина, до этого никак не мог 11 лет допереть и никто не мог. Надеюсь теперь то я прав!


----------



## Стёпа (20 Мар 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Работой, ЛФК, капельницами, НСПВ, антидепресантами,как все)Но долго.
> 
> У меня все позвонки поражены, л1-л3, л6-л9, л12и ниже, спондиатроз, киевидная деформация, шмоли, во основном со стороны "неправильной" артерии, справа, мне нельзя, чтобы там все застыло, как и расслабилось, он не мануальщик, остеопат и невролог.
> Пока другого выхода, как жить с таким позвоночником я не вижу:этот остеопат, ЛФК, только не каждый день, ходьба, может ещё кто что подскажет.
> Блокады только в мышцы делала, что хуже для мышц, жалею теперь.


позвонки Л... и т.д. - это не шея и не грудной. А у вас прострелы по шее, как я понял. Вы постоянно раздражаете нервные корешки, дайте покой и наблюдайте. Витамины группы Б для них хорошо, лучше сами помассажируйте легонько, ходьба хорошо при венозных как раз застоях.


Neodzidyn2018 написал(а):


> Я уже писал вам, что с лекарств нужно спрыгивать, если правда они не жизненно необходимы. Попробуйте сделать то, что раньше не делали, а именно ничего не делать ни мануальщиков, ни лфк. Обычную разминку можно оставить или тоже исключить, потому как люди такую херню творят ассаны какие-то и так далее.
> У меня уже плече не беспокоит больше недели, как было сложно перетерпеть и ничего не делать, все ныло а потом вуаля и все отлично!
> И я пожалуй найшел причину своих проблем и это не позвоночная артерия. Постоянная боль в верхней части трапеции и блок в грудино-ключично-сосцевидной мышце почти наверняка свидетельствует от компрессии добавочного нерва, который эти мышцы и иннервирует. Так как с этим нервом проходят языкоглоточный и блуждающий нерв, а они поражаются синхронно в разной степени, тогда и глоточную мигрень и анестезию глотки и типа фарингит и боли в определенных мышцах  и многое другое можно объясить! Только 2 дня назад понял в чем причина, до этого никак не мог 11 лет допереть и никто не мог. Надеюсь теперь то я прав!


согласен....ПА питает питает нерв, нерв питает мышцы. Это звенья одной цепи. 
Все эти ассаны и тому подобные скручивания, йоги можно делать на здоровой шее, а если нарушена статика, смещения и нестабильность, то подобного рода занятия могут привести к еще большим отклонениям, с учетом того, что народ не знает как это еще правильно делать ( амплитуду) таким образом еще больше создают защемления.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Мар 2020)

@Neodzidyn2018, скорее всего это не добавочный нерв, но Вы может сделать ЭМНГ.
В грудном отделе застой лимфы, когда Вы ничего не делаете, то не лучше и не хуже.
Степа,я не занимаюсь йогой,пока не занимаюсь, хотя жалею, растяжки это не йога. Па питает нервы, вернее не питает.
Из "вредных" действий я работаю, веду дом, и хожу каждый день не меньше 10 км. Это обязательно.
Что такое покой? после ночи мне хуже.
С корсетом разобрались так, шею не надо, грудной переход и поясницу по 20 минут, не большие.
Посмотрим по результатам. ЛФК делаю, только не Ступина, за 10 лет приелись уже, делаю на все группы мышц, и это тоже было всегда, только когда встать не могу, но это обычно после командировок на Север.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (21 Мар 2020)

Как раз добавочный! Мне не нужно более никаких тестов, для меня это очевидно. Все сходится идеально.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Мар 2020)

Даже прямые не сходятся, идеально, я про линии.

Я имею ввиду математику, прямые и очень длинные линии обычно сходятся,
Добавачный нерв, срединный нерв,-проблема в СПА, или в подвывихе где-то, если по ЭМНГР порядок, то глоточная мигрень, шейная мигрень это проблема сосудов, а не грыж, или может проблема статики.

Тема очень простая по механике, но сложная по биомеханике, на каком то промежутке, у кого выше , у кого ниже происходит спазм сосуда, сбивая малый круг кровообращения, не обязательно артериального, но и венозного кровообращения, ишемия. Поэтому и болит и корешок страдает и таблетки не помогают, болеть может и в паху, там тоже сосуды, в ноге , руке, под ребрами , ну и т.п.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (22 Мар 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Тема очень простая по механике, но сложная по биомеханике, на каком то промежутке, у кого выше , у кого ниже происходит спазм сосуда, сбивая малый круг кровообращения, не обязательно артериального, но и венозного кровообращения, ишемия. Поэтому и болит и корешок страдает и таблетки не помогают, болеть может и в паху, там тоже сосуды, в ноге , руке, под ребрами , ну и т.п.


Я все для себя исключил. Это единственное верное объяснение. Как закончится карантин у нас пойду к врачу, ему свое мнение уже выслал. 
ЭМНГР - я давно делал, но нужно мышцу не захватили. На узи думаю можно посмотреть как движется нерв в толще мышц. 
С сосудами у меня проблем нету, вообще!


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (6 Апр 2020)

Пришло время прощаться с данным форумом и избавится от еще одной вредной зависимости! Мне он не помог и по сути  - это большая мусорка человеческих не компетентных мнений. 2 месяц назад я удалил себя из других форумов. Большинство из людей на форуме никогда не вылечатся, думаю они это должны осознавать. Есть люди, которые ищут мифический мышечный фиброз, а его нету, его почти никогда не бывает, я верю тому врачу который мне все это показывал и его научные статьи говорят об этом! Консультации аватаров врачей и пациентов не имеют никакого смысла, только очная встреча!


----------



## Стёпа (6 Апр 2020)

@Neodzidyn2018, ну вы хоть вылечились? или хотя бы немного лучше?


----------



## Фанис1303 (6 Апр 2020)

Neodzidyn2018 написал(а):


> Я уже писал вам, что с лекарств нужно спрыгивать, если правда они не жизненно необходимы. Попробуйте сделать то, что раньше не делали, а именно ничего не делать ни мануальщиков, ни лфк. Обычную разминку можно оставить или тоже исключить, потому как люди такую херню творят ассаны какие-то и так далее.
> У меня уже плече не беспокоит больше недели, как было сложно перетерпеть и ничего не делать, все ныло а потом вуаля и все отлично!
> И я пожалуй найшел причину своих проблем и это не позвоночная артерия. Постоянная боль в верхней части трапеции и блок в грудино-ключично-сосцевидной мышце почти наверняка свидетельствует от компрессии добавочного нерва, который эти мышцы и иннервирует. Так как с этим нервом проходят языкоглоточный и блуждающий нерв, а они поражаются синхронно в разной степени, тогда и глоточную мигрень и анестезию глотки и типа фарингит и боли в определенных мышцах  и многое другое можно объясить! Только 2 дня назад понял в чем причина, до этого никак не мог 11 лет допереть и никто не мог. Надеюсь теперь то я прав!


Фигасе вы какие слова знаете ))


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Апр 2020)

Форум никогда никому не помогает.Странные надежды, тут можно поискать врача или метод.
К тому же сейчас сезонные обострения, у кого панические.


----------



## 32Ольга (7 Апр 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Форум никогда никому не помогает.Странные надежды, тут можно поискать врача или метод.
> К тому же сейчас сезонные обострения, у кого панические.


Ну Вы за всех то не говорите!


----------



## Стёпа (7 Апр 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Форум никогда никому не помогает.Странные надежды, тут можно поискать врача или метод.
> К тому же сейчас сезонные обострения, у кого панические.


сезонные обострения, это уже на другой форум


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Апр 2020)

Я за всех, которых вылетели на форумах 100+ держу, и это хорошо.

Вылечились, хотела сказать, а ответила я не всем, а конкретному пользователю.

32Ольга, если у Вас прошел болевой синдром, это хорошо. Поэтому+100 500.


----------



## Sunny_ (12 Апр 2020)

Здравствуйте, хочу поделиться опытом, возможно кому-то поможет.  Чтоб не было рецидива после операции.
Мне 36, с 19 лет проблемы с позвоночником, с детства сколиоз , остеохондроз, плохая осанка.  В 19 лет была первая грыжа, но я ее "переходила". Всю жизнь у меня были спазмы, то снизу спины, то в шее (там тоже грыжи), я каждую ночь чем-то разогревающим натиралась чтоб заснуть.  Пару лет назад, когда я уже была зарубежом, случился второй эпизод. Грыжа нижнего отдела. Это было ужасно - я была одна, в чужой стране, помочь некому, консервативное лечение не помогало,после операции некому было мне помочь. 4 месяца я лежала на полу мучаясь от болей, не могла ходить, сидеть, начала отниматься нога... Короче, хуже со мной ничего не происходило в жизни.. еле еле долечилась до самолёта, прилетела домой (в Алмату), мне через два дня сделали операцию.
Боль сразу прошла, обычное восстановление, я не сидела 3 месяца. ЛФК не делала, честно говоря, каюсь, спорт не люблю. Мне нужно было улетать, писать и защищать диплом, я лежа вернулась зарубеж. Прошло два года, у меня ровная спина, осанка выровнялась (сама, без спорта) спина вообще не болит, чувствую себя лучше чем в 19 лет.
Первое, что я использовала - метод Гоклей. Есть книга - 8 шагов к здоровой спине. Очень рекомендую. Там она объясняет как правильно ходить, стоять, спать. Основано на ее исследованиях, все логично и понятно. Ещё есть упражнения. 
Второе - работа с эмоциональным грузом. Гипертонус мышц - это подавленные эмоции из всей жизни. Их надо отпустить. Я использую Седона-метод. Есть книга, можно бесплатно скачать. Очень простой метод, но очень эффективный. Я месяц каждый день ходила в места моего детства - где родилась, школу и пр. Поднимала эмоциональные пласты и отпускала..  отпускала... Потом ещё год - работала из памяти. Только эмоция всплывёт - отпускаю. В результате, моя спина начала выпрямляться - сама. Мышцы хотели тянуться, сами, ноги, руки, даже лицо, как оказалось, было спазмировано. Процесс до сих пор идёт. Я стала спокойней, счастливей, ушла тревожность, которая и явилась причиной моих проблемы спине, хожу с прямой спиной и хорошей осанкой. 
Дальше Я пошла на ретрит аяуаски и это ускорило процесс раз в 10. Кажется, в России это незаконно, есть в других странах. Но я думаю, это необязательно. Суть в том что надо отпустить и очистить эмоциональный балласт, любым способом. У меня была детская травма. После ретрита с моих плеч как будто груз упал... И плечи распрямились. 

В общем, мои рекомендации - метод Гоклей для физического плана и изменения паттерна движения. Седона метод - для освобождения от эмоционального груза и снятия гипертонуса мышц, который и является причиной грыж и неправильного паттерна движения. 
Если есть возможность - попробуйте аяваску, это духовный опыт, но он освобождает от эмоционального груза как 10 лет психотерапии. У нас альтернатива, законная - холотропное дыхание,  возможно есть другие подобные методы.
Будьте здоровы! Не отчаивайтесь - человеческому организм способен удивительно восстанавливаться, ему только нужно дать возможность.


----------



## Никанор (12 Апр 2020)

Sunny_ написал(а):


> рекомендации -  Седона метод - для освобождения от эмоционального груза


Подавляющему большинству спинострадальцев этого, как раз и по большому счету, и не хватает для получения положительного результата.
И все остальное в сообщении сказано верно. Смысл зтого испробовать есть.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Апр 2020)

@Sunny_
Операцию Вы все же сделали, а остальное это просто самопомощь уже после.
Я сейчас смотрю как отнимается рука, и мне тошно и обидно, что не настояла на операции.
Вчера работала  удаленно, и понимаю, что щёлкают я полудохлой рукой, и мне дико больно и как это снять я не знаю.


----------



## Sunny_ (13 Апр 2020)

Вы правы, я годами оттягивала операцию, как многие на форуме, мучилась болями, ходила по врачам... Сделала только когда врачи сказали что тянуть нельзя.
Если у вас рука отнимается, я бы побежала и сделала так как передавденные нервные окончания восстанавливаются медленно или вообще никак. В потом бы занялась самопомощью во избежание рецидива.
Восстановиться сейчас без операции наверное возможно, но риски очень большие.


----------



## Никанор (13 Апр 2020)

@Sunny_, все познается в сравнении. Но поскольку операция есть процедура не возвратная, на себе вы это проверить не сможете. Придется подождать операции и результата ее @Kaprikon.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Апр 2020)

Сейчас все закрыто, сегодня закрыли Пирогова, может это хорошо конечно.
И я вытянуть без операции .


----------



## Никанор (13 Апр 2020)

@Kaprikon, дай Бог вам терпения, как он дал его Sunny - как она терпела боли месяцами лежа на полу...
Специфика болезни позвоночника такова, что она должна созреть. И только после этого операция будет иметь успех.
Проблемы позвоночнику создают сжимающиеся мышцы. Операция этот процесс не останавливает, его нужно дождаться, а это долгий, мучительный и очень болезненный процесс...


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Апр 2020)

@Sunny_
Годами это сколько?
Чего они сжимаются эти мышцы, я и тяну и на полу лежу и ногу эту чуть вроде деклофенаком оживила, не знаю на сколько правда.
По большому счету им нужно движение, обычно это в моем случае хотьба, так как нагрузки более менее распределяются, но никак не ЛФК, так как усиливаю "спастику", и микродвижения ее усиливают, я про то же цигун.
Мне надоело это жутко, идёт спазм разрядами и бог бы если раз в месяц, а так по несколько раз за день.
И единственным страхом, который я у себя нашла, это страх его повторения.


----------



## Никанор (13 Апр 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Годами это сколько?


Этого лучше не знать. Стараться жить обыденной жизнью в меру сил и возможностей своих. Потерять тот страх, который нашли. И принять свое состояние как данность и без особой нужды на нем не зацикливаться.
Мышцы сжимаются от недостатка питания. Попробуйте растянуть приспущенное колесо автомобиля и поехать - поедете,но, как?


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Апр 2020)

Спасибо @Никанор, свои мышцы я замучила просто наверное уже, все там что то заставляю работать, а полный отказ, одни пустые "хлопки" и спазмы, не зря остеопат рекомендовал мне "шокер", чтобы успокоилась.
Я не могу пока принять парез в руке.
Бум пытаться))


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Апр 2020)

Добрый день всем, немного разобрались с диагнозом.
При нестабильности в л1-л2, у меня формируется миелопатия, на этом уровне.
Грудная клетка была деформирована всегда, на фото это видно.
Ночью, особенно лёжа на спине я наоборот все там себе пережимаю.
Там и так отёк, а ещё и лимфостаз, мне про этот лимфостаз все говорят, я не могу понять откуда он идёт.
С утра мышцы рук как высохшие, мышцы ног аналогично.
Когда я хожу, я его разгоняю, ЛФК мне при этом не помогают, если только нагрузки посильнее, но это не надолго, потом опять.Не помогают антидепресанты, и НСПВ, может быть габапетин чуть чуть, но у меня проблема с почками, его нельзя долго.
Вот как то так.
Так что тему можно закрывать.
Не в шее проблема.
И не в артерии, вернее может только чуть чуть.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Апр 2020)

@Доктор Ступин!
Можно ещё вопрос
1) Сейчас у нас закрыты все институты по неврологии, в том числе те, куда было направление на госпитализцию.
2) Корешковая симптоматика в шейном отделе;  корешковая симптоматика в грудном отделе, нестабильность там, ставят миелопатию этого уровня; корешковая симптоматика в пояснице, по моему там меньше всего.
3)из симптомов _не могу спать на спине, животе, по ночам немеет руки обе,  не кисти. С утра при движении чуть проходит,после зарядки немного легче, но не надолго, немеет правая нога. Особенно если сидеть. Есть это "Лермит", но не часто, мне кажется при определенном движении.
4) Блокады мне сейчас , да и вообще, делать никто не станет, так как миелопатия там где остеопороз, Л1-Л2, и нестабильность там же. По шкале 5-8 балов, вторая степень, но может это только начало. РС нет.
5) Бывает очень сильные болевой синдром. Идёт как то приступами, то он есть, то терпимо. Я его снимаю немного диклофенаком в куче с габапетином сирдалуд или баклосан, последнее сказали нельзя, так как нестабильность.
Трамал не берет его.
6) Так же сказано прекратить "обессии" в виде хотьбы по 10 км. После последний прогулки стала задыхаться ночью, стянуло весь правый бок под ребрами.Губы синеют, не хочет организм у меня больше нагрузок.
Короновирус вроде не подтведили) да и давно это у меня. После ходьбы скованность проходила, до следующего утра.
7) За это время у меня много чего было и руки мне на лицо "падали" по утрам при зарядке, и нога эта отказывала, но я как то выбиралась, работала, ездила, летала, после самолета, к стати хуже.
8)  какие упражнения при моей проблеме какие можно делать, чтобы не усложнять ситуацию? Если мне сказали не ходить, то у меня весь позвоночник "встанет", так хоть что-то двигалось?
9) антидепресы дают только онемение, боли не психогенные, отправили "лечить" спину.  Габапетин, Лирика, - нарушения функции правой почки, тоже сказочно не злоупотреблять, не первый год пью их, с перерывами правда.
10) у меня есть корсет, см 25, может он большой сильно, может ли он исправить ситуацию? Или нужно меньше..
11) Какая вообще может быть тактика лечения в моем случае: работать не даёт это все ни лёжа на животе, ни тем более лёжа на спине, ну и сидя, осталась стоя если не долго.
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Апр 2020)

А миелопатию на пояснице поставили на основании чего?


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Апр 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, что ответили.
1) Миелопатию в грудном, по ЭМНГР, и вроде как Броуна Стокса, при осмотре.

2) Вроде можно попасть на прием в Бехтерева.
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Апр 2020)

Еще раз в грудном или L1-2?


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Апр 2020)

@Доктор Ступин!
1)Страдание неравных корешков
С7-С8
Л1-Л2,
Аксонопатия.
2) психотерапевтическое лечение диагнозы от ГТД до окр, не подтверждено, схема антидепресант+нейролептик,
3) выписана, так как не могу я там быть вечно, социальная адаптация продолжалась 10 дней, после двух недельной работы, с перерывами слабость по руке и ноге, болевой синдром, немного сняла всем вместе, сейчас болевой синдром слабость в руках и ноге.
4) направление на отборочную комиссию нервно-мышечные заболевания, у них карантин.


----------



## Стёпа (16 Апр 2020)

@Kaprikon, миелопатию ставят по мрт или кт! и это хирургическое лечение! как вам ее могли поставить по ЭНМГ? ЭНМГ это проводимость нерва.
где ваши снимки мрт и рентген на выявление нестабильности? Очень много слов, диагнозов, но не видно ни одного нормального заключения исследования на бумаге и снимков!


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Апр 2020)

@Стёпа, по МРТ у меня три грыжи, и исследования грудного и поясничного отдела. Я их выкладывала.
См тему.
У меня не было такого болевого синдрома раньше, только онемение, оно проходило. Сейчас одно сменяется другим, и это не проходит. От антидепрессантов проходит у всех, у меня нет.
Что то  же должно снимать болевой синдром.


----------



## Стёпа (16 Апр 2020)

@Kaprikon, так киньте ссылку на снимки мрт. в каком отделе? если мрт старое, то есть смысл повторить его, возможно грыжи увеличились, раз симптоматика нарастает. Вам без снимков ни один нормальный невролог и н/х ничего не скажет.

Смысл сидеть на форуме с отнявшейся рукой? может уже пора очно со свежими снимками съездить к н/х?


Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Стёпа, по МРТ у меня три грыжи, и исследования грудного и поясничного отдела. Я их выкладывала.
> См тему.
> У меня не было такого болевого синдрома раньше, только онемение, оно проходило. Сейчас одно сменяется другим, и это не проходит. От антидепрессантов проходит у всех, у меня нет.
> Что то  же должно снимать болевой синдром.


не поленился и нашел вашу тему от 2014 г. мрт удалено и не открывается! ну и в принципе 2014 г уже не актуален для снимков


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Апр 2020)

1) Степа, в этой теме тоже есть.
2) Я была у н/х платно, это его диагноз, который выше.
3) Сейчас не принимает Вердена, там есть врач, с которым консультировалась раньше, по поводу остеопороза.
4) Я не мнение спрашивала, а мнение Доктора Ступина, что делать.
5) В Бехтерева нет приема.


----------



## Стёпа (16 Апр 2020)

@Kaprikon, 
1) общую тему никто копать не будет, с кучами закладок.
2) стоит еще раз со свежим мрт! 2020 года! посетить н/х
3) карантин снимут, остеопороз и миелопатия разные вещи и лечат их разные врачи.
4) откланиваюсь на этом, у вас свое видение диагнозов сложилось  за 6 лет.
5) Бехтерева...хмммм.  Вы определитесь сначала с диагнозом и обследованиями! Вас кидает из клиники в клинику...то Вредена, то Бехтерева., то мануальщик.

Удачи Вам, найти наконец-то причину и поправиться!


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Апр 2020)

Бехтерева, потому, что я у них на лечении была.
@Стёпа, зачем Вы пишет, то о чем не понимаете, я же не задавала Вам вопросы.
Вредена, потому, что там на лечении была, в том числе и у нейрохирурга на консультации.
У меня не рука одна немёт, а их две, плюс нога, и болевой синдром.
Раньше было только онемение в определенных позах - обычно сидя за компом на работе, которое проходило при движении, сейчас оно постоянно, вне зависимости сижу я или лежу, или работаю, лучше, когда движение хоть какие-то, есть.
Сейчас одно сменяется другим, сначала онемение, потом болевой.
Сейчас карантин и болевой не снять никак.
Все вроде бы.
Вы ведь не вылечили свою проблему, если на форуме до сих пор, и вроде не врач.
За советы спасибо.

Мне переснять все исследования для Вас?
В этой теме вроде Ла мур размещала снимки.
Там и артерии и ещё тридцать три исследования. Почему немеет пол тела не говорит толком никто, бог бы с ним, что оно немело, не болело бы только. Так оно это не делает, как я не пытаюсь себе твердить что я расслаблена и все хорошо.

@La murr, добрый день.
Я не могу разместить на форуме даже фото обследований, с телефона.
Пишет, что файл большой, почему так?
Спасибо.

@Доктор Ступин.
Вопрос ещё
Я не могу загрузить протокол МРТ, пишет объем большой.
Может ли давать сильную боль и онемение отек косного мозга на уровне l3, а так же такой же отек нижних подвздошных осей?
Я устала уже, не берет этот болевой синдром ничего.
Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Апр 2020)

> - Я не могу загрузить протокол МРТ, пишет объем большой.


Сохранить на компьютер и уменьшить объем. Попросите соседа, должен знать.


> - Может ли давать сильную боль и онемение отек косного мозга на уровне l3, а так же такой же отек нижних подвздошных осей?


Отек костей не может давать онемение и боль. Боль дают страдающие нервы, мелкие или большие.
Ситуация действительно не стандартная. В описываемые диагнозы не укладывается.


> - 1)Страдание неравных корешков, С7-С8, Л1-Л2, Аксонопатия.


Это не признаки миелопатии


> - 2) психотерапевтическое лечение диагнозы от ГТД до окр, не подтверждено, схема антидепресант+нейролептик,
> 3) выписана, так как не могу я там быть вечно, социальная адаптация продолжалась 10 дней, после двух недельной работы, с перерывами слабость по руке и ноге, болевой синдром, немного сняла всем вместе, сейчас болевой синдром слабость в руках и ноге.


Тот есть помогло и надо продолжать принимать препараты.


> - 4) направление на отборочную комиссию нервно-мышечные заболевания, у них карантин.


Подождем


> - 1) Сейчас у нас закрыты все институты по неврологии, в том числе те, куда было направление на госпитализацию.


Подождем


> 2) Корешковая симптоматика в шейном отделе; корешковая симптоматика в грудном отделе, нестабильность там, ставят миелопатию этого уровня; корешковая симптоматика в пояснице, по моему там меньше всего.


Корешковая насколько помню подтверждена ЭНМГ, остальное что-то не припомню.


> 3)из симптомов _не могу спать на спине, животе, по ночам немеет руки обе, не кисти. С утра при движении чуть проходит,после зарядки немного легче, но не надолго, немеет правая нога. Особенно если сидеть. Есть это "Лермит", но не часто, мне кажется при определенном движении.


Признаки мышечного поражения. лестничные и малые грудные мышцы.


> 4) Блокады мне сейчас , да и вообще, делать никто не станет, так как миелопатия там где остеопороз, Л1-Л2, и нестабильность там же. По шкале 5-8 балов, вторая степень, но может это только начало. РС нет.


Миелопатия под вопросом. ИМХО.


> 5) Бывает очень сильные болевой синдром. Идёт как то приступами, то он есть, то терпимо. Я его снимаю немного диклофенаком в куче с габапетином сирдалуд или баклосан, последнее сказали нельзя, так как нестабильность.


Трамал не берет его.
Баклосан (как и Сирдалуд) никак не может повлиять на нестабильность, не та степень, а главное Баклосан никак не может помочь от боли, если эту боль не берет Трамал.
Не важно чем и как, если есть приступ сильной боли, то его надо устранить.


> 6) Так же сказано прекратить "обессии" в виде хотьбы по 10 км. После последний прогулки стала задыхаться ночью, стянуло весь правый бок под ребрами.Губы синеют, не хочет организм у меня больше нагрузок. Короновирус вроде не подтведили) да и давно это у меня. После ходьбы скованность проходила, до следующего утра.


Это никак не позвоночный симптом, это легкие, сердце, ВСД, но не позвоночник, и точно  не надо до этого доводить.


> 7) За это время у меня много чего было и руки мне на лицо "падали" по утрам при зарядке, и нога эта отказывала, но я как то выбиралась, работала, ездила, летала, после самолета, к стати хуже.


То есть сила воли есть. И это главное.


> 8) какие упражнения при моей проблеме какие можно делать, чтобы не усложнять ситуацию? Если мне сказали не ходить, то у меня весь позвоночник "встанет", так хоть что-то двигалось?


Как и всем надо начинать с лечебных, потом выходить на восстановительные и потом на тренировочные.
Можно лечебные для позвоночника и тренировочные для сердца, но для позвоночника - главное постепенно наращивать нагрузку.


> 9) антидепресы дают только онемение, боли не психогенные, отправили "лечить" спину. Габапетин, Лирика, - нарушения функции правой почки, тоже сказочно не злоупотреблять, не первый год пью их, с перерывами правда.


Неправильно подобрана доза.
Контроль состояния почек.
Онемело и не болит- так это и надо от антидепрессантов.


> 10) у меня есть корсет, см 25, может он большой сильно, может ли он исправить ситуацию? Или нужно меньше..


Вполне можно. Только одевать правильно на пояснично - крестцовый переход при нагрузках и при боли.


> 11) Какая вообще может быть тактика лечения в моем случае: работать не даёт это все ни лёжа на животе, ни тем более лёжа на спине, ну и сидя, осталась стоя если не долго.


Тактика одна - купирование боли любым образом.
Стратегия - поиск причин.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Апр 2020)

@Доктор Ступин!
1)Спасибо, прошло немного, идёт приступом,  раньше я связывала это с работой, с зарядкой, хотьбой, теперь просто так часов по 8.
Сначала немеет, потом этот приступ.
2)С сердцем, вернее с сосудами-стеноз устья Па, малый диаметр ПА справа, изменения сосудов кародитного бассейна, могут давать такие боли?
3) есть ещё направление на ЭМНГ нижних конечностей, там грыжа слева, с воздействием на корешок, но болеть должно слева тогда, а оно не болит там
4) много сильно поражений - два тбс - отек косного массива, колено -написано продольный разрыв миниска,минимальное скопление жидкости, протрузия в пояснице, и отёк косного массива l3, и грудной переход, т.е. Л1-Л2, ещё эта асконопатия. И абсолютный стеноз в шейном отделе, и грыжи там, С3-С6, по 3 мм, но они давно.
5) я уже не знаю, за что хвататься.
6) миелопатию пойду проверять после карантина, сейчас всем не до этого.
Дополнительные МРТ мне не снимают болевой синдром.
Спасибо.

Сегодня выложу все результаты, я к компьютеру не подхожу даже, пока болит.

@Доктор Ступин!
И последний вопрос,
1)У меня мама умерла в 55 от разрыва аневризмы брюшной аорты
2) может это что то наследственное?Потому что боли от позвоночника по обеим рукам и ноге не бывают наверное?Причем такой силы, что ничем не снять.
Болят не мышцы, внутри позвоночника, как кол там.
3) как проверить? МРТ грудной клетки с контрастом? УЗИ?
 Я просто этих МРТ уже столько переделала, в позвоночнике ничего особо не меняется, в шее  грыжи, по 3мм, они у всех есть, без компрессии корешков, то с компрессией, с лева, с лева болит меньше. 
4) я пока не могу выложить снимки: по сосудам написано так:
Сонные артерии- стенки обеих сосудов несколько уплотнены и незначительно утолщены, величина интим медиа 1, 1 мм справа и слева, диаметр ОСА слева 5, 9 слева-6, 1, скорость и спектральный кровоток -ЛСК 60-70 см/с, Ир-0,7, Пи-1,2, дефекта заполнения не выявлено.
Правая позвоночная артерия прослеживается на всем протяжении, ход сосуда непрямолинецный, в сегменте V2-диаметром до 2, 5мм.
Левая позвоночная артерия прослеживается на всем протяжении, ход сосуда непрямолинецный, в сегменте V2-3, 5 мм.
Кровоток симметричный.
Подключичные артерии проходимы, стенки не уплотнены, скоростные и спектральные характеристики в пределах возрастных норм.
Яремные вены проходимы, несколько расширена справа, до 1, 6 мм
Заключение: позвоночная артерия справа-малого диаметра, признаки экстровазального воздействия на Па с обеих сторон при поворотах головы в контрлатеральную сторону.
Эхопризнаки атеросклеротического изменения сосудов картоидного бассейна.
Когда лежала в больнице, это было три года назад, при КТ головы, и по выписке, стеноз устья ПА, аномалия Киммерли? С вопросом, без указания степени, тромб слева в СА гидродинамически незначимый -это наверное по УЗИ.
Есть ещё какое-то образование в 3 ребре спереди похоже на костную мозоль. Но я ломала ребра, может его посмотреть?
5) болит и щёлкает грудная клетка справа спереди, и под нижними ребрами, там как комок, говорят, что лимфостаз.
По лестничным:осмотр 11.03, 13. 04:
Компресстоно-ишемическая нейропатия локтевого нерва?(сила снижена на 30 процентов), может это не так уж и сильно?спондиатроз, с миофасциалтным синдром-трапецевидной, мышцы поднимающей лопатку, прямая и нижняя косая мышца головы, кранивертебральных мышц с выраженным ограничением подвижности головы ( не у меня особого ограничения подвижности, наоборот даже).
Миофасциальный синдром -с ограничении подвижности косой мышцы живота, квадратной мышцы поясницы, лимфостаз, полинейропатия?асконопатия? (там есть ограничения подвижности, если дотронуться до этого места,  вернее до места под рукой, будет прострел в шею).
Отсутствие коленного рефлекса справа, протрузия, даже не грыжа, в пояснице давит на корешок слева, спондиатроз, жёлтая связка утолщена-
Протрузия центральная, не знаю в ней ли проблема. При консультации невролога- она даёт мне спазм приводящих мышц.
Пробовали делать электрофорез с кипиразимом, СМТ, УВТ- меня "скривило" в право. Массаж, аналогично, капельницы, дека+НСПВ, аналогично.
Пробовали Мануальную терапию, каравертебральный переход, с мягкими техниками, без результатов.
Было небольшое улучшение при блокаде 4-5 корешка, не на долго.
Мышцы как камень, все справа, от шеи до пальцев ног, может конечно эта такая реакция на боль?
6) меня смущает, что не берут этот болевой синдром антидепрессанты, фенозипам, их собратия, конвульсанты, и милорелаксанты, может быть немного диклофенак.
7) что искать под нижними ребрами, что там за лимфостаз может быть?
8) как посмотреть эту аорту?
9)разорванный мениск может как то влиять на это?
Стопу  то отпускает, и она  становиться прямой, то сводит по наружной стороне.
На стул встаю обеими ногами, на пальцах ходить могут, на пятках нет.  Я думаю, я на них никогда особо не ходила.
10) гиперкинез? Это из выписки  а Бехтерева: У меня нет насильственных движений, меня как бы скручивает немного в грудном влево, деформация грудной клетки. Это было.
Бехтерева гиперкинез и мозговую симптоматику не подтвердил.
Рекомендации сдать калий, магний и т.д.
И повторить ЭМНГР. Продолжить прием лекарств, продолжаем ужу четвертый месяц.
11) по анализам, только повышены эритроциты, всегда, холестирен высокой плотности, жирнее кифира 3, 5 процентов в моем рационе нет ничего лет тридцать.
12)ТТГ -0, 64 это норма?
13) в голове права Зма, за счёт левой Зма, по правой снижен кровоток, ангиоспазм слева? Расширены пространства кронверса, мозжечк и гипофиз на месте.
Других образований не выявлено.
14) что ещё искать? блокады колола, в каменные мышцы, как метрвому припарка. Было небольшое улучшение, когда делали блокаду в районе 4-5 корешка.
15) из осмотра мануального терапевта: по причине sобразного сколиоза и в местах нарушения инервации идёт отек мягких тканей, затем там накапливаются лимфоциты, при движении я проталкиваю этот застой, потом опять.
Массажем, особенно силовым я увеличиваю "кологеноз"? Я по моему простым прикосновением его увеличиваю, без массажа.
Я уже ничего не хочу проталкивать, чтобы не было "потом опять", может не правильно? 10 лет проталкиваю, воз и ныне там, ЛФК даже при госпитализации всегда. Ответ, что делаю "не теми" мышцами.
Если бы опять было в одном месте, а оно от шеи до копчика 
Спасибо.


----------



## Sunny_ (18 Апр 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Sunny_
> Годами это сколько?
> Чего они сжимаются эти мышцы, я и тяну и на полу лежу и ногу эту чуть вроде деклофенаком оживила, не знаю на сколько правда.
> По большому счету им нужно движение, обычно это в моем случае хотьба, так как нагрузки более менее распределяются, но никак не ЛФК, так как усиливаю "спастику", и микродвижения ее усиливают, я про то же цигун.
> ...


Механизм примерно такой (я не врачи, страдала с 19 лет, так что опыт есть ):

Например, произошло какое-то травмирующее событие (в моем случае - смерть брата, отягощенная сожалениями) , плюс/или просто накопился за жизнь стресс, которые я  подавила.  Смерть оплакала, а сожаления подавила. Эти подавленные  негативные эмоции создают мышечный панцирь - спазмы в определенных местах, в том числе вдоль позвоночника, так как это ощущается как "тяжесть". "Нести свой крест" - это, я думаю, оттуда. Эти спазмированные мышцы сжимают позвонки годами и со временем разрушают.
Теперь, если сделать операцию - удалить грыжи и не убрать спазмов, все, понятно, вернётся - рецидив. Массаж, спорт - это все внешние воздействия на внутренние проблемы. То есть вы массажем мышцу размяли, походили, стресс на работе - у вас там снова спазм. Поэтому эта вся история годами тянется.
Я предлагаю убирать мышечные спазмы через голову. Избавляться от подавленных эмоций и тогда (по личному опыту) мышцы сами расслабляются и даже тянутся самопроизвольно (пример: утренние потягуси в постели).
Тогда, ваш позвоночник перестанет постоянно быть сжатым мышцами как тисками. И все виды лечения будут намного эффективней, да и вы станете счастливей без клоаки подавленных негативных эмоций.

@Kaprikon , я почитала ваши диагнозы, вот скручивание грудной клетки - это если не врождённое, то следствие мышечных спазмов. Мы сами дучшим свой организм, как правило, страхом. Я могу предположить что у вас с детства есть тревожность. И ваши болезни - следствие этого.
У меня отец тревожный и я была с очень раннего детства. Теперь фоновой тревожности нет, но все равно как стресс, мышцы спазмируются. Раньше я этого не чувствовала, так как вся была в спазмах. А теперь хорошо ощущаю.
Поэтому я регулярно занимаюсь очищением эмоционального балласта и спазмы уходят.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Апр 2020)

@Sunny_
Спасибо, я пыталась через голову, таблетками правда. Зарядка ещё.
Сделала себе в разы хуже.
Эмоционально да, может быть.
Если идёт болевой синдром-не в руке, не в шее, -по всему телу, то бишь по двум рукам, и по двум ногам.
Когда он начинается я "молюсь всем богам",  и длиться может часами и по времени, с переодичность раз 8-10 часов, и хоть за 10 лет мне перерыв дал какой-то.
Расслабляют на сколько -это можно в моем случае-это  скрутиться клубком на боку, чуть легче.
И он как то связан с работой за ноутбуком и, почему-то массажем, с уборкой в квартире, с сумками, командировками, а может с чем-то,  или с какой-то неврологией, которая как раз 10лет назад и сформировалась. Но это плохо, так как у меня семья, и не делать всего пересисленного я не могу.
И проходит он долго, месяц, больше, в последнее время вообще не проходит, может начаться ночью, вернее так и есть.
Работа за ноутом это мой хлеб,  вот и живу от "спазма", если это спазм, до следующего.
Из всего, что в жизни хорошего, я научилась только ходить, восемь лет назад  и этого не могла, и это хорошо,,,(. ❛ ᴗ ❛.)
Стресс да, но от него не может, но при нем лицо не должно синеть.
Скручивает, страно, может идти с ноги, может от руки, сначала я это место не чувствую, потом идёт болевой синдром.
Я в жизни ничего не боялась -а этого боюсь.
Обсуждали мою кетановую диету, я с не ем углеводов, никаких, тем более жиров, с 17 лет.
Для фигуры это хорошо, вес не не набирался никогда, вроде эта диета может давать такие боли. А ещё иммунодепрессанты в маленьком количестве, и супрастин.
Операцию мне поздно, наверное, сколько по времени это длиться. А началось вроде"без объявления войны",  скачок давления, один раз, но сильно и понеслось.
Я раньше йогой, тем же цигун расслаблялась, не часто, два раза в неделю в среднем, теперь попробуй что поделай.


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Апр 2020)

> ...Обсуждали мою кетановую диету, я с не ем углеводов, никаких, тем более жиров, с 17 лет


Вы только на белковой пище сидите?


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Апр 2020)

Да с 17 лет, и это не мясо, все, что не 
оно,молоко-рыба, сыр, творог, сладкого не люблю, может только тёмный шоколад очень мало, соль тоже.
Это не правильно.
У меня мышцы все сухие, в руках точно.
Попробую поменять.Мы служили на Севере, там с офощефруктами не очень, вернее они есть или были, но во первых очереди, в вторых паек.
Есть ещё такой прикол, сублимированные фрукты, их водой заливаешь, и они выглядят как настоящие пахнут также и хлеб такой же.
Хлеб мне нравился)

Невролог сказал, что это арбузные боли, так как столько времени сидеть на антидепрессантах и нейролептиках, и чтобы болевой синдром не уходил, чтобы даже Бехтерева не мог их подобрать, это не то что то, и трамал с тамодолом тоже не то.
Я все отменила по звонку туда, когда в выходные думала что это все.
Пока стандартно иголки НСПВ.
Глубинные боли это скорее остеопороз, надкостницу что то раздражает, но это точно не мышцы, ощущение штыря в позвоночнике.


----------



## Никанор (20 Апр 2020)

@Kaprikon, почему отказались от мяса?


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Апр 2020)

@Никанор, не знаю, сначала мы служили на Кушке, потом в Бишкеке, там летом жарко.Мяса как то не хотелось, едят там баранину, а я ее не люблю.
И воду там не пьют, потому, что от нее в жару хуже, чай только, кумыс ещё. В детстве кумыс шел "со слезами", в зрослом возрасте, по моему штука не плохая. И соль тоже не ем, поговорка такая была:пересол на столе, недосол на голове, это шутка) Не принято было есть соленое.
"Кетоновая" диета, это хорошо для мозга, но плохо для тела - как вариант, причина
боли, простая "усушка", если это может давать спазмы по всей спине.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Апр 2020)

После иголок хочется дико спать.
Боли нет, есть онемение, не сильное.
У меня все замечают, эту проблему с руками, и в ноге тоже.
Иголки и в ногу тоже.
Если это не миелопптия, может что-то оживет.
Я работаю ещё, говорят нельзя.
Почему то мышцы сухие и в руке и в ноге.
Иголки раньше чуть помогали, но это было давно.
Анивризма сказали не болит, там нет нервных окончаний


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Апр 2020)

Доктор Ступин, 
Мне запретили все из лекарств, вообще все, не могу понять причину.
Спазм был странный, потому что сводило и живот и ноги и руки, а по моему все.
У меня все мышцы "сухие", на двух руках, на ноге, такое может быть после спазма, и если у меня СПА? Невролог сейчас там иголки какие-то делает и противоспалительные. Это он говорит, что что то странное с мышцами.
Сейчас чуть отходит вроде, но если лежать, то болит вся спина, в вертикальном положении меньше.
Спасибо


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Апр 2020)

Что такое усиление  ЛСК СМА с обеих сторон, с признаками ангидистонии, это связано с грыжей или нет? 
Спасибо.
У меня для снимков нужен дисковод, только ноуты одни без них, фото пишет большое сильно.
Спасибо


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Май 2020)

ЛЕЧЕНИЕ МИГРЕНИ И НЕКОТОРЫХ ФОРМ ПАРОКСИЗМАЛЬНОЙ МИГРЕНЕПОДОБНОЙ ГОЛОВНОЙ БОЛИ СОСУДИСТОГО ГЕНЕЗА
					

Описана тактика лечения мигрени, кластерной головной боли, хронической пароксизмальной гемикрании, мигрени нижней половины лица и "шейной мигрени". В каждом из разделов приведены характерные...



					www.rmj.ru


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Май 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, можно пару вопросов ещё.
1) дискомодуллярный конфликт с двух сторон в шее уже давно лет 7, стеноз канала. Были дикие Поли где-то в глубине спины, по моему по всей.
2) немеют обе руки, сейчас и ноги тоже, невролог, который был, предлагал магнит и блокадами, я думаю без толку это, или стоит попробовать?
3) что мне вообще делать, операцию поздно, у меня бывают улучшения, если не  много ходить, и не давать сильные нагрузки.
4) сейчас местами, то лучше то совсем никак, вроде от НСПВ лучше.
5) операцию делать бессмысленно?
Сколько с этим вообще ещё можно протянуть? Если и ноги и руки деревянные, это уже функциональные нарушения?
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2020)

> 1) дискомодуллярный конфликт с двух сторон в шее уже давно лет 7, стеноз канала. Были дикие Поли где-то в глубине спины, по моему по всей.


Дискомедуллярный. Боли, если он есть, боли дают редко, скорее слабость ног.


> 2) немеют обе руки, сейчас и ноги тоже, невролог, который был, предлагал магнит и блокадами, я думаю без толку это, или стоит попробовать?


Стоит. Но надо определить от чего. Врач если не может определить, то назначает ЭНМГ и тогда видно немеют ли, и отчего.


> 3) что мне вообще делать, операцию поздно, у меня бывают улучшения, если не  много ходить, и не давать сильные нагрузки.


Пока понять от чего.


> 4) сейчас местами, то лучше то совсем никак, вроде от НСПВ лучше.


Тогда не дискомедуллярный.


> 5) операцию делать бессмысленно?


Если причина в этом, то надо подумать.


> Сколько с этим вообще ещё можно протянуть? Если и ноги и руки деревянные, это уже функциональные нарушения?


Наверно имели в виду - уже патологические. Функциональные - это временные, проходят сами или от лечения.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Май 2020)

@Доктор Ступин

1) ЭМНР рук я делала там не хорошо все, асконопатия.Чем асконопатия отличается от миелопатии? При поднятии руки вверх вызывает сильную боль по всей руке, до шеи, прострелом, самое плохое, что правая нога тоже, причем по очереди, рука, нога, причем одновременно.
2) ЭЭГ не делала, жду может станет полегче, или похуже, или снимут карантин.
3)посмотрите пожалуйста мои снимки, стр 27, 30. Там артерии, грудной отдел, поясница, есть  диски живые?и что может так стрелять, то в ногу, то в руку.  В ногу стреляет слева, в грудной справа, под ребра, в шейном переход т1-т2.Я не знаю, как на эти страницы сбросить ссылку, это в этой теме.
4) множественные остеофиты, я при них давала нагрузки, довольно не плохие, ЛФК, тренажёры, ходила, не обращая внимания, что болит.
5) есть ХБ, срезан левый синус, правый свободен, последствия детских пневмоний, либо сколиоз.
6) есть отек костного массива s3,  и обеих ТБС, там все как положено, s1-s2, были протрузии, сейчас остеопороз, s3 отек костного массива, s4-s5, корешок зажат, что там двигается не понятно.
Может поэтому мне помогает  диклофенак, не на долго.
7) Если блокаду, то куда, ее колоть, и если корсет, то какой? Если диклофенак, то как часто и долго его можно пить или колоть.
8) новые МРТ вряд ли покажут лучшую картину, там на старых состояние было не на "5", буду отталкиваться от этого состояния. Я их и сделать толком не могу, так как нужно на спине лежать, да и денег уже толком нет, одни МРТ.
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2020)

1) ЭМНР рук я делала там не хорошо все, асконопатия.Чем асконопатия отличается от миелопатии? При поднятии руки вверх вызывает сильную боль по всей руке, до шеи, прострелом, самое плохое, что правая нога тоже, причем по очереди, рука, нога, причем одновременно.
Скорее передня лестничная.

2) ЭЭГ не делала, жду может станет полегче, или похуже, или снимут карантин.
По желанию

3)посмотрите пожалуйста мои снимки, стр 27, 30. Там артерии, грудной отдел, поясница, есть  диски живые?и что может так стрелять, то в ногу, то в руку.  В ногу стреляет слева, в грудной справа, под ребра, в шейном переход т1-т2.Я не знаю, как на эти страницы сбросить ссылку, это в этой теме.

4) множественные остеофиты, я при них давала нагрузки, довольно не плохие, ЛФК, тренажёры, ходила, не обращая внимания, что болит.
То есть не это причина

5) есть ХБ, срезан левый синус, правый свободен, последствия детских пневмоний, либо сколиоз.
ХБ от сколиоза, это надо 3-4 степень иметь,

6) есть отек костного массива s3,  и обеих ТБС, там все как положено, s1-s2, были протрузии, сейчас остеопороз, s3 отек костного массива, s4-s5, корешок зажат, что там двигается не понятно.
Так это как у многих

Может поэтому мне помогает  диклофенак, не на долго.
скорее всего да.

7) Если блокаду, то куда, ее колоть, и если корсет, то какой? Если диклофенак, то как часто и долго его можно пить или колоть.
Зачем колоть Диклофенка, есть таблетки и свечи. 

8) новые МРТ вряд ли покажут лучшую картину, там на старых состояние было не на "5", буду отталкиваться от этого состояния. Я их и сделать толком не могу, так как нужно на спине лежать, да и денег уже толком нет, одни МРТ.
Осмотр врача важнее.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Май 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, я не понимаю, откуда такие боли, почему отек костного мозга у всех, у всех не встречала.
Левый синус значит нужно смотреть, почему срезан, если не от сколиоза.

Осмотр врача, парез в руке и ноге.
Почему, он не знает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2020)

Когда так много разного ищем либо невроз, либо аутоиммунное заболевание


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин.
1)спасибо, невроз не нашли, ищем аутоимунное.
2)если в руке парез и демиелизация, то в вануню нельзя, как я понимаю, и при отёке костного массива, пока не понимаю, как мыться.
3) если такая реакция на ванную, и лермитт, то ищем в голове?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин.
> 1)спасибо, невроз не нашли, ищем аутоимунное.
> 2)если в руке парез и демиелизация, то в вануню нельзя, как я понимаю, и при отёке костного массива, пока не понимаю, как мыться.
> 3) если такая реакция на ванную, и лермитт, то ищем в голове?


1. невроз есть
2. Можно
3. Лермитт от ванной?


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Май 2020)

4)Лермитт после ванной,Может быть потому, что я за компом потом сижу работать пытаюсь, а после компа хожу, если получается. Такой день работы заканчивается просто ничем.
5) невроз не объясняет прострелы,скотомы, и этот удар по всей спине, у меня болят все нижние рёбра, не было бы давно, подумала бы на корону, но это давно.
6) такие симптомы похожи на остеохондроз?  Лестничные, да зажимает, но рука от кисти до шеи болит. 
7) у меня уже просто не воспринимает организм никаких таблеток, ни андепресантов, ничего, не финлепсинов, столько лет уже, а тем более нейролептиков.
10) под рукой, там где выход нервов как один комок. Врач сказал, что я себе провоцирую это ванной и на улицу, мозжечковая симптоматика. все начинается с мигрени и скотом, сказано не греть и не переохлаждается и нагрузок не давать.

Лермитт скорее не то, что после ванной, а при определенном положении головы, по моему вправо, или вниз. Такое и в самолёт было, самолёт пошел на резкую посадку, голова вниз -куча прострелов.
Никакой ботекс не помог.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Лермитт скорее не то, что после ванной, а при определенном положении головы, по моему вправо, или вниз. Такое и в самолёт было, самолёт пошел на резкую посадку, голова вниз -куча прострелов.
> Никакой ботекс не помог.


Так вернее.


> 4)Лермитт после ванной,Может быть потому, что я за компом потом сижу работать пытаюсь, а после компа хожу, если получается. Такой день работы заканчивается просто ничем.


Так точнее.


> 5) невроз не объясняет прострелы,скотомы, и этот удар по всей спине, у меня болят все нижние рёбра, не было бы давно, подумала бы на корону, но это давно.


Не согласен. Истерические формы инсульта не всегда можно отличить от настоящего.


> 6) такие симптомы похожи на остеохондроз?  Лестничные, да зажимает, но рука от кисти до шеи болит.


Вполне.


> 7) у меня уже просто не воспринимает организм никаких таблеток, ни андепресантов, ничего, не финлепсинов, столько лет уже, а тем более нейролептиков.


Не согласен.


> 10) под рукой, там где выход нервов как один комок. Врач сказал, что я себе провоцирую это ванной и на улицу, мозжечковая симптоматика. все начинается с мигрени и скотом, сказано не греть и не переохлаждается и нагрузок не давать.


А я за разумные нагрузки.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Май 2020)

@Доктор Ступин
Спасибо большое.
Я тоже за нагрузки.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин.
1) по снимкам у меня обезивествление продольной связки
2) на трёх уровнях л3-л5, там местами кость уже, слева
3) грудной отдел,  справа
4) переход Атланта и 2 -но шейного, что наверное хуже всего, там вроде не кость ещё.
5) на операцию говорят вряд ли возьмут, так как особенность соединительной ткани, ничего не срастётся, а если и срастётся, только фиброз опять.
6) пыталась массаж иголки, только в спазм ухожу ещё сильнее, с мигренью и прочими прелестями, причем спазм и в голени и в руке, про стопы я вообще молчу.
7) нагрузки запретили, так как я эту связку себе ещё больше раздражаю.
8) неврологи молчат, НСПВ все внутренние органы не воспринимают просто, насчёт антидипресантов, у меня там и так все онемевшие, толку особого никто не видит.
9) поджелудочная диффузные изменения, так что вроде как и финлепсин нельзя, милорелаксанты  не дают ничего, они кости не расслабляют
10) что вообще при этом делать?
11) одни говорят связку эту тянуть потихоньку, другие не трогать, и все ограничить нагрузки.

Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Сен 2020)

> 1) по снимкам у меня обезивествление продольной связки


Часто встречается.


> 2) на трёх уровнях л3-л5, там местами кость уже, слева
> 3) грудной отдел,  справа
> 4) переход Атланта и 2 -но шейного, что наверное хуже всего, там вроде не кость ещё.


При сколиозах и малой подвижности это еще чаше встречается.


> 5) на операцию говорят вряд ли возьмут, так как особенность соединительной ткани, ничего не срастётся, а если и срастётся, только фиброз опять.


И не надо операции.


> 6) пыталась массаж иголки, только в спазм ухожу ещё сильнее, с мигренью и прочими прелестями, причем спазм и в голени и в руке, про стопы я вообще молчу.


Тогда дибо подбирать специалиста либо не делать, либо подбирать прикрытие. Например массаж и лекарства чтобы не было спазма.


> 7) нагрузки запретили, так как я эту связку себе ещё больше раздражаю.


ЛФК не могли запретить.


> 8) неврологи молчат, НСПВ все внутренние органы не воспринимают просто, насчёт антидипресантов, у меня там и так все онемевшие, толку особого никто не видит.


Если нет панических атак и нет постоянной боли, то возможно и не надо. Правда есть еще паническое состояние, но это врач специалист должен определить.


> 9) поджелудочная диффузные изменения, так что вроде как и финлепсин нельзя, милорелаксанты  не дают ничего, они кости не расслабляют


Можно. У меня так же диффузные изменения.
Функцию поджелудочной проверяют не только по УЗИ, но и по анализам. 


> 10) что вообще при этом делать?
> 11) одни говорят связку эту тянуть потихоньку, другие не трогать, и все ограничить нагрузки.


Какую связку Вы имеете в виду? Продольную? Так ее невозможно вытянуть.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин,
1)Продольную не возможно, расстояние между первым и вторым позвонком, вреде бы как говорят тянуть.
2) если все это часто встречается, а у меня должно быть однозначно, так как есть сколиз и травма, после которой не работало пол тела в детстве, чего оно не закрепиться никак, ну кость и кость. Раньше на ура работало, ещё и в волейбол играло, и по всей стране колесило.
3)у меня приступы спастические, по три четыре раза на день, иногда чаще, бывают ночью, обычно в одно и тоже время.Начинается с руки, переходит на шею, и ногу, может в обратном порядке. В детстве тоже были, только я тогда таких слов не знала и тихо приступов боялась, потом они прошли. Были ещё лет в 30, прошли тоже. Сейчас каждый день без остановки, уже года три,я не знаю, кому с эти обращаться, и сил это терпеть нет.
Пока пью карамзепин,вроде от него полече, меня смутило это диффузное измените поджелудочной, поэтому не пила его. После приступов слабость. Это не невроз, потому, что рука у меня высохшая совсем.
4) последний невролог вроде определил это как переферические приступы, связанные с раздражением шейных корешков, но у очень большой размах для шейных корешков.
5)другой, как нарушение фазы возбуждения и торможения, что похоже, и спастический синдром, но его, этот синдром не берет ничего.
6) попробовала опять через поликлинику, но это бесполезно, Мидокалм, НСПВ.  Ванная  и Мидокалм дают расслабление, на пару часов, причем всей правой стороны, но потом ещё хуже.

После спазмов этих мышцы твердые, как камень, больше справа, слева ещё терпимо.

@Доктор Ступин, посмотрите, пожалуйста предыдущее, сообщение, эти спазмы, каждые 3-4 часа, и ночью тоже, это похоже на эпилепсию? У меня сил нет уже с этим бороться, панических атак нет, есть спастика правой половины тела.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, посмотрите, пожалуйста предыдущее, сообщение, эти спазмы, каждые 3-4 часа, и ночью тоже, это похоже на эпилепсию? У меня сил нет уже с этим бороться, панических атак нет, есть спастика правой половины тела.


На эпилепсию не похоже.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин.
1)если связка окостенела, то нормального движения ликвора не будет? И у меня так и будет идти спазм в правой руке и ноге? Причем с какой-то скруткой ещё.
2) ЛФК я делаю, но мне говорят, что я только забиваю связку, а нужно тянуть и расслабляться, что там в кости можно расслаблять, пока не знаю.
3) я с утра себе "чужого" напоминаю, пока все это расстяну, ЛФК или любыми движениями, раньше помогала хотьба, сейчас не могу сильно, состояние такое, что свалюсь. Практически это было, один раз, месяц назад, после массажа, работы ходьбы, я даже не поняла, что отказало, я согнула руку, и попытались посидеть на лавке, может голову повернула. Меня скутило вправо куда-то, ну и я грохнулась во всех красивых нарядах. Правда поднялась и как то домой доковыляла, и так уже не первый раз, не падала разве что. Стоп я не чувствую, причем с периодичностью, то одну то вторую, нога эта правая совсем сухая, рука тоже.
4) что с этим делать не знаю, пока лежу и болит оно все конечно, от финлепсина вроде нет пока спазмов, а так может быть раз по 20 за полчаса.
5) травма, в 6 лет, я не могу поверить, что это может сказаться, столько времени спустя, не беспокоило особо  это раньше, и ходила я ровно, не видно сколиоза было, вернее даже слишком ровно. Теперь говорят, что поражения на трёх уровнях, шейный, грудной и поясничный отдел, и никто не возметься за такую операцию. А жить с этим особо не возможно, и в инвалидную коляску так не хочется, причем в лучшем случае, что в коляску.


----------



## Стёпа (5 Сен 2020)

Попробуйте как вариант, под наблюдением физиотерапевта индивидуальные занятия в тёплом бассейне. Он специально рассчитан, на снятие спастики, как при дцп и после травм.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Сен 2020)

Стёпа,спасибо, я пробовала бассейн, я много чего пробовала, и массаж и бассейн просто, и бассейн с инструктором, и бассейн с ЛФК и ЛФК просто, и УВТ, и иглы, и НСПВ, и опять по кругу, мягкие техники, твердые техники мануальной терапии, кипиразимы, электрофорезы и разные там токи с капельницами всех мастей, тренажёры, я уже перечислять боюсь, чего не пробовала. Хотя 10 лет назад именно плаваньем я сняла спастику, причем без инструктора, просто плавала три раза в неделю, минут по 30, мышцы были в тонусе, но тонус был приятный. Я ещё и в волейбол после этого играла, лет 5 назад перестала, только.  Пробовала не так давно, ещё когда в зал ходила, бассейн с сауной, там так интересно, в парилке мышцы расслабляются, в бассейне, не холодном,немеют, я час так развлекалась, ушла в результате с каменным плечом.
У меня же не сейчас травма была, и ДЦП вроде не было,   вроде говорят переферия. Да и вообще фиг их поймёшь, от чего так получилось, Доктор Ступин говорит что это все просто замечательно, и ничего в этом страшного нет, я не ходить не могу, ни сидеть, ни рукой работать, а так ничего странного нет.
А выглядит не айс, просто плечо превращается в кость, иногда это проходит, и руки слабые, может миопатия какая нибудь, я при ЛФК этими руками частенько по лицу получаю, от чего зависит то лучше то хуже, пока не понятно. От мышки точно хуже. Вроде бы там нет инервации, мышцы не сокращаются, движения нет.



 Мячем проминаю, хуже сказано не менять, так как будет фиброз.


----------



## Стёпа (5 Сен 2020)

Для нормального существования костно-мышечной системы нужно хорошее питание (белок, вода чистая и движение) ну ещё нужно витамины подключить. Я предложил тёплый бассейн, т.к. его используют при восстановлений после травм, когда мышцы, как дерево. Тут нужно комплексно и осознанно подходить. Силовые и травмируюшие в вашем случает упражнения лучше исключить. Все должно быть по лайту, медленно и плавно. А вода даст такой эффект, нужно найти инструктора с опытом при дцп и тому подобных случаев


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Стёпа,
Я уже не знаю, что делать.
1) ЛФК, я периодично этой рукой по лицу получаю, но делаю, ёжики кололись, плакали, но лезли на 🌵
2)спать по ночам не могу ни в каком виде, ни лёжа, ни клубком, ни зародышем, и это давно и дополнительно изматывает, плевать оно хотело на все мои аминотрептилины, миролексанты, иногда легче после артрозана или аэртала
3)я уже не верю, что деревянные суставы, и деревянные руки можно хоть как-то разрабатывать, так что Стёпа, спасибо, я за любую надежду цепляюс, пока это безобразие обостряется после ванной
4) есть же ещё блокады, сейчас смотрела Пироговку, вроде делают, у меня нет дисков там совсемЛ1Л3, может ли помочь блокада? Может поэтому так плечи хрустят, что там миелопатия, не работает широчайшая мышца справа, она в спазме и тянет плечо вниз,пробовала тянуть, только хуже. Корсет не помогает.
5) с этой связкой окостеневшей они меня добили немного, я МРТ делала в январе, когда скрутило, в описании нет ничего, коме протрузии, оказывается протрузия с корешком там спаялась, а я все ЛФК и ходить пытаюсь, непонятно на чем, меня спазмы и лупят, приводящая не работает, желудок тоже, теперь времени столько прошло, что там лечить то консервативно или даже оперативно?
6) совет своего невролога - говорит покой и спать и есть, и очень мягкие растягивающие движения,  пусть там хоть что то стабилизируется, но это дорога в никуда, по моему.
7) я не пойму, то ли у меня идёт какой-то аутоимунный процесс, который приводит к фиброзу, поэтому мне любые хирургические операции нельзя, то ли это поджелудочная, и тогда нельзя финлепсин, или это уже миклоклонус или эпилепсия, так как была сильная головная боль перед этим,  ноги руки перед спазмом каменные, вроде Мидокалм снимает чуть чуть. Хрустит вся грудная клетка, от макушки до хвоста. По анализам, повышены эритроциты сильно, 600 всегда, и липиды, но я жирного не ем ничего, вернее вообще не ем ничего. Чему там повышаться.
8) и эти падения при ясном сознании вообще замечательно, раньше хоть онемение перед этим было, а теперь просто так. 
Как выбираться?
Спасибо.


----------



## Стёпа (5 Сен 2020)

Оперируют же по абсолютным показателям, стеноз, парез, если по мрт этого нет, то и оперировать нечего. С падениями должен невролог разобраться, что значит падения, если сознание не теряется? Просто ноги подкашиваются от бессилия? При эпилепсиях там сознание затуманивается и человек ничего не помнит, поэтому это не ваш вариант. С эритроцитами к гематологу, а какой гемоглобин при этом? Какое у вас питание и питьевой режим? Невролог ваш прав, организм устал


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2020)

> 1) если связка окостенела, то нормального движения ликвора не будет? И у меня так и будет идти спазм в правой руке и ноге? Причем с какой-то скруткой ещё.


Никак не влияет.


> 2) ЛФК я делаю, но мне говорят, что я только забиваю связку, а нужно тянуть и расслабляться, что там в кости можно расслаблять, пока не знаю.


Никак. связки не расслабляются


> 3) я с утра себе "чужого" напоминаю, пока все это расстяну, ЛФК или любыми движениями, раньше помогала хотьба, сейчас не могу сильно, состояние такое, что свалюсь. Практически это было, один раз, месяц назад, после массажа, работы ходьбы, я даже не поняла, что отказало, я согнула руку, и попытались посидеть на лавке, может голову повернула. Меня скутило вправо куда-то, ну и я грохнулась во всех красивых нарядах. Правда поднялась и как то домой доковыляла, и так уже не первый раз, не падала разве что. Стоп я не чувствую, причем с периодичностью, то одну то вторую, нога эта правая совсем сухая, рука тоже.


Надо искать причину.


> 4) что с этим делать не знаю, пока лежу и болит оно все конечно, от финлепсина вроде нет пока спазмов, а так может быть раз по 20 за полчаса.


Финлепсин поднимает болевой порог, то есть спазмы у Вас от каких-то малых раздражителей.


> 5) травма, в 6 лет, я не могу поверить, что это может сказаться, столько времени спустя, не беспокоило особо  это раньше, и ходила я ровно, не видно сколиоза было, вернее даже слишком ровно. Теперь говорят, что поражения на трёх уровнях, шейный, грудной и поясничный отдел, и никто не возметься за такую операцию. А жить с этим особо не возможно, и в инвалидную коляску так не хочется, причем в лучшем случае, что в коляску.


А что оперировать? пока не вижу.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Сен 2020)

@Стёпа, у меня как раз и есть стеноз  в шейном, и парез,  по МРТ, по факту, парез правой руки.
Падение, правая нога, там давно все плохо, но было просто онемение, ходить не приятно, но можно, иногда ее просто отключает.
Невролог только сейчас сказал про что там со связки, почти кость уже.
*питание, я пыталась не есть много, молочка в основном, творог, с питьевым плохо, так там где нога ещё и почка, не особо работает. Пью мало.
Гемоглобин нормальный был.*


----------



## Стёпа (5 Сен 2020)

Ну так а чего удивляться, на одном молоке столько лет далеко не уедешь, из чего должны мышцы и связки получать энергию и рост? Должно быть правильное распределение Б/Ж/У. Видел и веганов и булемистов, ни к чему хорошему это не приводит в итоге. А что с почкой, почечная недостаточность?  Вам врач запретил есть мясо и пить много воды?


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин,
1) фасетки малые раздражители? Там поискать?, у меня там шмоли, и спондиатроз справа, во всех позвонках?
И что делать, чтобы не было спазмов?
2)Больше всего бесят руки, там вроде бы как стеноз в шейном.Правая не разгибается до конца, спазм малой грудной плечо просто тянет вперёд, куда что колоть?
3)Грушевидная по моему зажата сильно, я по всем пробам тяну на корешковый, по всей длине правой ноги, и стопа не работает особо.
Только не по грыже, а по просевшим дискам. Куда что просить колоть?
Не работает широчайшая, бедро и ребра как бы сжимает, но это как раз со сколиозом связываю. 
4) их диагноз периодические спазмы неясного происхождения мне ясны, мне бы их не допускать как то.
5) или спондиатроз всегда их предполагает?
Спасибо.

@Стёпа, с почкой наверное что то и было с самого начала, с детства, поэтому и кривая вся, сейчас вроде бы она переодтчески уходит вниз, причем быстро, с утра делаю узи, все на месте, вечером, еле ползу до скорой почка ушла  вниз. Я ещё такого не видела.
За весом я специально следила всегда, у меня мениски порваны, и связка крестообразная, если вес набрать, на такой ноге не проходишь. Я не особо веган, но не ем все, что быстрые углеводы, каши, картошку, сладкое, соленое, жирное. Остаётся только белок и овощи, ну и молочка, что может быть плохо, у меня нет жировой прослойки нигде, вообще.
Когда ходила в зал, я себе ещё и дополнительную "усушку" сделала.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2020)

1) фасетки малые раздражители? Там поискать?, у меня там шмоли, и спондиатроз справа, во всех позвонках?
И что делать, чтобы не было спазмов?
Так такое у всех.

2)Больше всего бесят руки, там вроде бы как стеноз в шейном.Правая не разгибается до конца, спазм малой грудной плечо просто тянет вперёд, куда что колоть?
Причин в шее чтобы не разгибалась рука не может быть, значит проблема на руке- артроз локтевого сустава. 

3)Грушевидная по моему зажата сильно, я по всем пробам тяну на корешковый, по всей длине правой ноги, и стопа не работает особо.
Только не по грыже, а по просевшим дискам. Куда что просить колоть?
Если не по грыже, то колоть по ноге.

Не работает широчайшая, бедро и ребра как бы сжимает, но это как раз со сколиозом связываю.
Так сколиз у многих, а такие жалобы не у всех

4) их диагноз периодические спазмы неясного происхождения мне ясны, мне бы их не допускать как то.
Принимать антидепрессанты, антикоагулянты (уже и помогают) и лфк.

5) или спондиатроз всегда их предполагает?
конечно!


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, вроде бы как пошло, финлепсин+Мидокалм, не знаю до какой степени можно такой коктейль.
1)Я трешу вся, как гюрза, не локтевой сустав, корешковые вроде проблемы, по ЭМНР.
2) по ноге что колоть, и куда при спазме в грушевидной?
Она может спазмироваться из за того, что не работает коленный сустав? Я колола туда имплант. Имплант этот там вызвал почему-то воспаление.То, что у меня спастика, однозначно, так как доктор, который колол мог очень легко получить травму, там было мое сильное усилие воли и нажатие рукой, чтобы он ее не получил.
3) Я и говорю, что не как у всех, у меня где-то скрутка, или подвывих в грудном.
Или они переодтчески там возникают.
4) Я таких "хрустящих" ещё не видела, не в своем ни в старших возрастных группах.
5) я после этих спазмов лежу дня по 4, можно как то исправить процесс, сократить процент дней лежания?
Это с андидепреспнтами по 4.
6) ЛФК каждый день, в короновирус на детской площадке тоже каждое утро.
Спасибо.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Сен 2020)

7)Да, и ещё, это полность онемение обеих рук по ночам, с этим как бороться, или так тоже должно быть?  По всей длине, проходит долго, с утра по клавишам не по падаю. За руль уже забыла, когда садилась, ещё собью кого нибудь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2020)

1)Я трешу вся, как гюрза, не локтевой сустав, корешковые вроде проблемы, по ЭМНР.
Не видел неразгабающегося сустава из=за кореш кого синдрома

2) по ноге что колоть, и куда при спазме в грушевидной?
Это решает лечащий врач. У Вас пока не диагноза.

Она может спазмироваться из за того, что не работает коленный сустав? Я колола туда имплант. Имплант этот там вызвал почему-то воспаление.
То есть причина не артрозе и укол не нужен

то, что у меня спастика, однозначно, так как доктор, который колол мог очень легко получить травму, там было мое сильное усилие воли и нажатие рукой, чтобы он ее не получил.
??? не разобрался про траму доктора

3) Я и говорю, что не как у всех, у меня где-то скрутка, или подвывих в грудном.
Или они переодтчески там возникают.
Периодических подвывихое не бывает. Временными бываю только функциональные блоки

4) Я таких "хрустящих" ещё не видела, не в своем ни в старших возрастных группах.
Так в этом и вопрос. Отчего?

5) я после этих спазмов лежу дня по 4, можно как то исправить процесс, сократить процент дней лежания?
Это с андидепреспнтами по 4.
С какими?

6) ЛФК каждый день, в короновирус на детской площадке тоже каждое утро.
Уже хорошо, без него было бы хуже.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Сен 2020)

1) Антидепресанты -золофт, феварин, веловлекс, симбалта, сейчас аминотрептилин. Фенозипам бестолку, клонозепам бестолку.Рука не разгибается, так как парез, сокращено сухожилие, дельта не работает задняя, передняя как камень, это не локтевой сустав, это шейные проблемы, шею сводит каждый день, как положено, что достало уже, там корешки 7-8. И атлант, 
2) травма доктора могла заключаться в том, что спазм ноги я не контролирую, мышца квадратная не работает, совсем, она то как тряпка, то в гипертонусе. 
3) сколиоз у меня был, но он был не "хрустящий", обычный такой и не сильный, сейчас то сведёт правый бок то отпустит. Тоже каждый день, как раз вслед за шеей, я так понимаю, что это грыжа  в шее раздражает нерв в диафрагме, так как они в унисон, эти спазмы.
4) от чего, я уже всех этим вопросом замучила, они у меня сами спрашивают от чего, вроде бы от того, что в плече зажато малой грудной, страдает нервный пучек, который под рукой, рука сохнет.
5) на полчаса хватило Мидокалма, опять все свело. Хоть не ложись. В вертикальном положении мне лучше.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Сен 2020)

Стеноз шейный, я думаю, причина.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Сен 2020)

1) Антидепресанты -золофт, феварин, веловлекс, симбалта, сейчас аминотрептилин. Фенозипам бестолку, клонозепам бестолку.Рука не разгибается, так как парез, сокращено сухожилие, дельта не работает задняя, передняя как камень, это не локтевой сустав, это шейные проблемы, шею сводит каждый день, как положено, что достало уже, там корешки 7-8. И атлант,

парез не дает сгибать, а не дает разгибать контрактура 

2) травма доктора могла заключаться в том, что спазм ноги я не контролирую, мышца квадратная не работает, совсем, она то как тряпка, то в гипертонусе.
Не могу интерпретировать заболевание при коором бывает такое состояние
3) сколиоз у меня был, но он был не "хрустящий", обычный такой и не сильный, сейчас то сведёт правый бок то отпустит. Тоже каждый день, как раз вслед за шеей, я так понимаю, что это грыжа  в шее раздражает нерв в диафрагме, так как они в унисон, эти спазмы.
Предположение

4) от чего, я уже всех этим вопросом замучила, они у меня сами спрашивают от чего, вроде бы от того, что в плече зажато малой грудной, страдает нервный пучек, который под рукой, рука сохнет.
Если врачи это видят, значит есть

5) на полчаса хватило Мидокалма, опять все свело. Хоть не ложись. В вертикальном положении мне лучше.
Почему на полчаса? действие лекарства еще не закончилось, а уже не работет?


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Сен 2020)

Может, я за расслабляю все это,  потому что опять все скручено, и бок, я таз?
И все тянет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Сен 2020)

Может.
Но в медицине все может быть!


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Сен 2020)

1)Голова в сторону, значит работает)) она как раз и не разгибается до конца, рука, но не постоянно, переодтчески, когда сводит шею. Вернее они не разгибаются.
2)Квадратная, наверное у меня никогда не было коленного рефлекса, там контрактура в колене.
3) стопы, там тоже черт знает что, печет особенно правую, там вроде корешковый, но сейчас отпустило чуть шею, грушевидную нет, вроде бы как скрученный таз говорят. Только болит там все, не по детски.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Сен 2020)

> 1)Голова в сторону, значит работает)) она как раз и не разгибается до конца, рука, но не постоянно, переодтчески, когда сводит шею. Вернее они не разгибаются.


???


> 2)Квадратная, наверное у меня никогда не было коленного рефлекса, там контрактура в колене.


Контрактура и рефлекс разные вещи.


> 3) стопы, там тоже черт знает что, печет особенно правую, там вроде корешковый, но сейчас отпустило чуть шею, грушевидную нет, вроде бы как скрученный таз говорят. Только болит там все, не по детски.


Печет - это нейропатия, а не корешок.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Сен 2020)

Место выхода нервов под рукой, там у меня яма просто, до этого попросила мануального терапевта промять это место,  да и всю руку,там все, как один комок. Он говорит, что это от того, что уплотнена продольная связка, она по большому счету уплотнена, потому, что ее раздражает формальная грыжа, а оперировать не возьмут, так как мне щелбан дай, я вся воспаляюсь, и давно это. Предложил лежать и зарядку не делать, шею отпустило хорошо, с хрустом.

Оно печет по всей ноге, так черт знает что это. Может быть последствия псориаза, у меня обсыпало эту ногу сильно, но давно.
Как можно помочь себе с рукой и шеей, если нельзя операцию?Может блокады какие нибудь? Как то работать надоже.
Они, потому, что руки две, а конфликт и там и там, так что я по очереди их разогнуть не могу, то одну, то вторую.
Сводит их.
Спасибо.

Руку, я не знаю как ее ложить ночью.
Пробовала выпрямить и прижать подушкой, с утра взвыла просто, она выпрямилась, плечо колом. Меня ее аэробный режим раздражает, поэтому я ее сильно не спрашиваю а заставляю поднимается и разгибаться, не нужно мне там никаких аэробов, иногда она сама расслабляется не на долго.

@Доктор Ступин
Спасибо за подсказки, мне понравился эффект от Мидокалма с финлепсином.
Его можно не часто, чтобы не было уж сильного расслабления?


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Сен 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Для нормального существования костно-мышечной системы нужно хорошее питание (белок, вода чистая и движение) ну ещё нужно витамины подключить. Я предложил тёплый бассейн, т.к. его используют при восстановлений после травм, когда мышцы, как дерево. Тут нужно комплексно и осознанно подходить. Силовые и травмируюшие в вашем случает упражнения лучше исключить. Все должно быть по лайту, медленно и плавно. А вода даст такой эффект, нужно найти инструктора с опытом при дцп и тому подобных случаев


Одним словом нужен нормальный реабилитационный центр с процедурами, тренажерами, массажистами, а лучше миопрессурщиками, чтобы выбить из мышц калогеновые уплотнения. А такого центра  по полюсу ОМС не бывает. По этому люди и мучаются.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> Стёпа,
> Я уже не знаю, что делать.
> 1) ЛФК, я периодично этой рукой по лицу получаю, но делаю, ёжики кололись, плакали, но лезли на 🌵
> ...


Вы правильно мыслите у вас там по сути тотальный фиброз мышц тела, все сжимается чем дальше тем больше.
Операции тут не помогут - это факт.
Тут надо бы как-то это все расслабит. Только нужно понять причину почему все это зажимает.
Причин может быть несколько. Я просто по себе знаю. За 10 лет уже себя изучил.

1. Сильно нарушена осанка - большой кифоз например. Если с этим двигаться, то мышцы тела работают с перегрузкой постоянно, а если есть слабость мышечной ткани генетически, то организм, чтобы это все держать будет очень много накапливать коллагеновых уплотнений в мышцах - т.е. по сути МФС.
2. МФС по причине какого-то химического процесса в организме. Вы столько лекарств кушаете это ужас просто. Я например сразу выбрал путь без лекарств. Т.е. если можно терпеть, то надо терпеть, пытаться расслабить руками, мячиком, но не глушить проблему таблетками. Лекарства - это яд. Я тут питание так себе скорректировал, чтобы ничего вредного не кушать. Белая мука, сахар - яд для мышц - это я на себе проверил. А таблетки это тем более.
3. МФС нервного характера, когда нет сна, все уже болит, то вот это возбужденное состояние нервной системы оно еще больше зажимает тело. Тоже на себе проверил как это работает. Стресс дает МФС.

Как нужно лечиться? Опять же это лично мой опыт. Реально есть прогресс на себе проверил. Времени много надо. Нужны годы - 3 года, 5 лет может больше, не знаю, все у всех по разному.
1. Постараться исключить все вредные продукты. Лекарства все в мусорку по возможности. Я тут общался с людьми, которые выходили из подобных состояний путем временного сыроедения и т.п. Я не совсем поддерживаю сыроедение. Но можно и это попробовать. Нужно очистить организм. Клизмы по делать. Очистить кишечник.
2. Никаких больше силовых упражнений. Растяжку тоже исключить на начальном этапе.
3. Нужна миопрессура. Или сам или искать партнера по несчастью. Нужно долбить мышцы, разминать уплотнения калогеновые, но не до безумия в меру. 
4. Что у вас с осанкой? Грудной поди зажат? Поди кифоз есть? Нужно его разгибать на ролике в обратную сторону. Нужно заставить двигаться грудной. Это самое важное. 
Уничтожение МФС нужно начитать с грудного отдела. Пока грудной в спазме, все остальное расслаблять нет смысла, все равно вернется обратно.
5. Пчел бы вам поставить было бы хорошо. Ищите Апитерапевта.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Сен 2020)

@Александр_100, зажато все,
1) грудной особенно, там миопрессура не поможет.
Реабилитационный центр, это не выгодно, потому что будут выздоровливать.
2) сколько вы можете проити, без спастики, и на сколько это помогает?
3) ЛФК, это галку поставить, при парезе, сделала, ну и молодец.

@Стёпа, бассейн, вроде там главное не плавать, лучше любя аквайробика, включаются глубокие мышцы спины, про мое плаванье мне уж было сказано много нехороших слов.
В Вердена так и делают.

Это не фиброз, к стати, это продольная связка, без разницы где проблема, в грудном, шейном поясничном. Она утолщается, резких движений делать нельзя. Растяжки тоже плохо, вернее сильные растяжки, она "забивается", и утолщается.


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Сен 2020)

@Kaprikon, почему миопрессура не поможет? Вы же не пробовали. Помогает большинству людей. У вас же там нет большой грыжи, стеноза, а значит причина в мышцах. Мышцы надо вылечить. Лечение только миопрессурой. А чем еще?
У меня нет спастики. Это же по сути судороги, проблемы с контролем конечностей головным мозгом. Это другая проблема. А я про МФС. МФС это когда все работает, но все зажато.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Сен 2020)

@Александр_100, а что у Вас есть?
1) мышечные тяжи есть?
2) потеря чувствительности?
3) ограничение движения?
Я не знаю, у меня все эти удовольствия, плюс котрактура в руке, и по моему, в стопе. Мне запретили нагрузки, но ЛФК я делаю, потому что тогда хоть морально хорошо, физически не очень. Попробую завтра и это убрать, говорит невролог, что нагрузки были сильные до этого не для моей спины, а зря, к тому же у меня ТИА. Сказано лежать расслабляться. Ещё бы уметь это делать. По моему к меня судороги эти похожи на джексоновский  припадок, там сознание не теряют, и слабость потом, после них, и периодичность, каждые 8 часов.
4)Насчёт питания, Вы правы, как то влияет питание на все это, по моему и в детстве, и в подростковом возрасте мне помогало именно питание, только у меня диета белковая, может это плохо.
Сейчас эти "скручивающие непонятки" так сил много отнимают, есть после них хочется, почему то что нибудь сладкое, хотя бы сладкий чай, а лучше почему-то кофе.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Александр_100, а что у Вас есть?
> 1) мышечные тяжи есть?
> 2) потеря чувствительности?
> 3) ограничение движения?
> ...


1. Тяжи есть.
2. Потеря чувствительности была, постепенно исчезает вместе с тяжами.
3. Ограничение движения никогда толком не было.

Поверье сахар нужно исключить. Это наркотик, есть к нему привычка, вот вы и бросить его не можете. Но надо бросить. Иначе счастья не видать. Я на себе проверил. Сколько раз срывался и все обратно. Сейчас я себе запретил железно.
Белковая диета - это тоже плохо я считаю - для больных. Почему? Уплотнения как раз коллагеновые. Вы уже не растете, вам не надо столько белка, он только откладывается везде где только можно.
Нужно переходить на растительную пищу хотя бы на время лечения. Потом когда расслабите тело, то сбалансируете питание по другому.

А сейчас ваше питание такое:
_Каши те, что без глютена - рис, гречка.
Слайсы можно вместо хлеба рисовые гречневые. Хлеб убрать.
Мясо убираем. Только рыбу кушать лучше скумбрию.
По больше зеленых овощей.
Купите в Ленте замороженных ягод разных (черника и малина самая полезная например).
Овощи - готовим только на пару как и рыбу, жареное исключить. Овощи - капуста брокколи, цветная, морковка, свекла.
Можно супчик варить на воде. Овощной без мяса.
Постарайтесь все это еще и не солить. Соли минимально надо.
Яйца можно кушать.
Орешки можно кушать.
Фрукты можно кушать.
Про акоголь молчу - никакого спиртного. Никаких консервантов, фасфуда и т.п.
Не курить._


Попробуйте соблюдать такой режим. Это сложно я понимаю. Но это надо. Через пол года увидите результаты пойдут. Может раньше.


----------



## Никанор (8 Сен 2020)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> 1. Тяжи есть.
> 2. Потеря чувствительности была, постепенно исчезает вместе с тяжами.
> 3. Ограничение движения никогда толком не было.
> 
> ...


трудновато будет выполнять физические движения, даже бытовые.  в 40 лет такого питания мне с трудом хватало на неделю, а дальше упадок сил. вот для старушек, великовозрастных, будет в самый раз, если хватит финансов на фрукты и орешки. мясо, говядина и свинина, обязательно должно присутствовать в питании человека, кроме нездоровья ЖКТ.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Сен 2020)

Никанор написал(а):


> трудновато будет выполнять физические движения, даже бытовые.  в 40 лет такого питания мне с трудом хватало на неделю, а дальше упадок сил. вот для старушек, великовозрастных, будет в самый раз, если хватит финансов на фрукты и орешки. мясо, говядина и свинина, обязательно должно присутствовать в питании человека, кроме нездоровья ЖКТ.


Тут кому как. Все люди разные. Я знаю, тех кто без мяса совсем живет и нормально.
Понятно, что тут нужно под себя подбирать. Факторов много - смотря какой образ жизни и деятельности - физическая работа, или сидит на стуле за компом - питание должно быть разное. Кому-то и мясо надо кушать, я не спорю.
Но в данном случаи я предлагаю это для лечения проблемы. Согласитесь толку кушать много мяса, если по факту уже все зажато. Съеденные калории не будут по сути расходоваться, а будут накапливаться вот в таких коллагеновых уплотнениях.
Мышцы перенасыщены этим белком. Некоторые вообще лечатся голодом. Голод сжигает все то, что накопилось в организме. Я голод не советую - это крайность. Я просто считаю нужно сменить питание, чтобы расслабить мышцы. А потом когда мышцы вылечатся, организм сам начнет просить больше белка. Сменить питание, кушать мясо, если того потребует физическая активность, вот и все.
Причем я не предлагаю совсем отказаться от мяса, а перейти на немного другой вид более по проще.

По поводу финансов я согласен - фрукты дорогая штука. В идеале нужно жить на земле в своем доме, и немного выращивать для себя овощей, да и фрукты тоже кое какие можно. А так на все это денег не на пасешься.
Нужно найти баланс в расходовании и потреблении калорий, вот и все. Но люди в подавляющем большинстве больше кушают, чем расходуют, отсюда и проблемы со здоровьем.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Сен 2020)

Никанор, а Вы что едите?
1)Вы писали про диски просевшие, ну и как дают они двигаться 
2) сладкое я не ем, впрочем как и каши.
Кофе с сахаром, разве только, и то не всегда с сахаром.


----------



## Никанор (8 Сен 2020)

Ем я все, вот только как я всё это ем. Есть продукты или блюда, которые ем с удовольствием и наслаждением, а есть такие, которые ем в силу необходимости - кушать хочется, а другого ничего другого на данный момент нет. Я не люблю пельмени, не люблю макароны и им подобное, терпеть не могу бананы, причём с самого первого раза они мне не понравились и было это примерно в 1963 году...
Сейчас налегаю на помидоры, свежие. Чай с сахаром и хлебом является одним из любимых блюд на скорую руку. на стакан чая сыплю 5 чайных ложечек сахара, при чём так всю жизнь... Кофе пью за редким исключением, а вот жена это делает на оборот... Много ем соли, те же помидоры без неё, для меня не еда...
Просевшие диски. Всё зависит от степени их проседания. И тут уж как Бог даст вам терпения! но если просядут так, что позвонки будут соприкасаться друг с другом, то поход в туалет будет измеряться часами.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Сен 2020)

Вся спина в шмолях, я уже не знаю, может я себе все забиваю ЛФК, да ещё связку эту тяну, опять руки каменные с утра.
Никанор, я если чего не люблю, то я этого вообще не ем. Я знаю, что после пельмений желудку "кирдык", и не ем их, бульон от них ем, с зеленью.
Сейчас муж два дня заставляет есть, не лезут мне эти курицы и проч, бананы тоже ненавижу.
Это проблема ЖКТ, ну и спина вкуче, что связано.
Сахар быстрое питание мозга, от 5 ложек, я бы застрелилась, у меня 5ложек на 5 дней.
Я в детстве себе делала овсянку, просто заливала на ноч водой, добавляла ложку мёда и один орех, это с утра, а когда сил не было терпеть, вечером. И никогда не ела после 7 часов, оно как то пошло и постепенно и спина заработала, но это в детстве, когда срывалась - мама готовила вкусно, у них вообще это было как положено, потом день голодала, и все строго по часам. Может у меня и спазмы от этого по часам)) Есть надо, а я их ЛФК.
Но мяса никогда не ела летом, так как жарко, и макароны только с творогом и зеленью.
Там куча всяких игр, с раздельным питанием, но я думают Александр 100 прав, нужно белок убрать, я же не расту действительно уже.


----------



## Никанор (8 Сен 2020)

ну, у меня 5 ложек по нескольку раз в день. давайте проверим: вы выполняете его предписания, а мы понаблюдаем за вами эти 6 месяцев. благо его теория окажется права, а если нет? придется ждать еще полгода с обратным введением белка в рацион питания. выдержите? 
возьмем яйцо курицы. оно состоит из белка и желтка. по теории Александра белок является питанием для зародившегося птенца, ан нет. белок является основой зарождения птенца, а желток - его пищей. если птенец за время своего пребывания в скорлупе, не съест весь желток - он не жилец.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Сен 2020)

Так я не птенец вроде бы.
Его предписания я видала на человеке, там все плохо, но он тренируется в эксцентрике, делает массажи и ест всякую такую хрень вегетативную, правда пьет вкусный чай из смородинного листа, и всего, вообщем, что на грядках, выглядит не айс сейчас.
На предписаниях Александра я давно, просто заменяют чай кофем, оно немного улучшает отток, иначе с утра не встану. Ну и мясо заменяла рыбой, теперь у нас корона, и с рыбами все плохо.
Вы на своей такой "кормёжка" можете работать?

Я не пойму только, откуда такой фиброз, причем везде.


----------



## Никанор (8 Сен 2020)

ну птенца я взял за пример потому что он крупный, по сравнению с человеческим зародышем. через несколько дней после начала выпаривания или инкубирования уже видно очертания всех органов будущей курицы. но главное то, что зарождение жизни заложено в белке и там,и там.
и на кормежке своей, и на своем образе жизни прекрасно себя чувствую и на работу не жалуюсь, что свойственно моим ровесникам. завтра иду на работу, на 12 часов...
как ваши успехи на предписаниях Александра? он, конечно, прав согласно объёму своих познаний и согласно своему возрасту.


----------



## Стёпа (8 Сен 2020)

@Kaprikon, с чего бы это с рыбами все плохо? куча рыбы с Мурманска в заморозке и в Ленте и в Окее. Отличная чистейшая треска с Мурманска, все время покупаю. Без мяса нельзя, индейка очень полезная. Как почитаешь тут, так кто, как сходит с ума, один только траву грызет, вторая на кефирах сидит....жесть!!!! Все должно быть сбалансировано Б/Ж/У.  Сложные углеводы с утра, днем белок  углевод или овощи, вечером тоже белок и овощи. В перекусах, фрукты, орехи и молочка.


----------



## Никанор (8 Сен 2020)

всё должно быть в меру и организм сам всё сбалансирует.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Сен 2020)

Я не в Мурманске, Стёпа, тут рыба дорогая. Наверное, Никанор, когда мой зародыш вылупился, туда чёт не так положили, но я на Кушке  тогда "служила", там попробуй че положи, кроме свежего воздуха и кумыса. С бараниной,я думаю пайковой, а значит не вкусной.
С едой надо решать, так как сил совсем нет, даже на ЛФК, сразу прострел по всей ноге. Знать бы чем снять, я ещё хожу, всё-таки, км 8-10.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Сен 2020)

Стёпа, вот мой организм удивиться за столько лет))
Спастика, в руке, хоть убей, что нужно этой связке, уже ей и сахар, и еду, попробую есть. А то мне вообще двигаться запретили, говорят, все равно не включу я ее.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Сен 2020)

Стёпа, в Питере я тут "гнилая" курица и дорогая рыба.
В Мурманске была в командировке, там тоже дорого, и пусто так. Но  на уху по "фински" попала.
Больше там мне не нравиться водка и холод, а так ничего, и по большому принципу магазин Окей, он мне и тут не нравиться.
В Мурманске есть хороший доктор, Роман Муринец.


----------



## Стёпа (8 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Стёпа, в Питере я тут "гнилая" курица и дорогая рыба.
> В Мурманске была в командировке, там тоже дорого, и пусто так. Но  на уху по "фински" попала.
> Больше там мне не нравиться водка и холод, а так ничего, и по большому принципу магазин Окей, он мне и тут не нравиться.
> В Мурманске есть хороший доктор, Роман Муринец.


Ну как бы я тоже из питера и нахожу северную рыбу в глубокой однократной заморозке во всех гиперах. Что значит дорого? На остеопатов, которые вас обдирают , а толку никакого нет, только хуже вам становится по 5 тыс вы находите деньги, а на рыбу значит жметесь? Индейка хорошая охлажденка есть в магазинах. Так что эти сказки мне рассказывать, про продукты нет смысла. Овощи нужно есть сезонные всегда.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Сен 2020)

Степа, Вы как бы это корректно, "максималист", там есть библия, и в ней есть хорошая фраза.
У Вас нет моих симптомов, нет парезов, нет спастики. Я врагу такого не пожелаю, самому злому. Спастика это когда судороги в разных частях тела, и сохнет и не поднимается рука, это не приятно, особенно по ночам, а с ней немного нога, что неприятнее вдвойне.
Кроме остеопатов, который причину определил, был и институт Бехтерева, и институт Вердена, и местные светила, и коллоквиумы и консилуюмы, и Павлова, я уже устала от всех. Меньше тогда всего я думала о рыбе, может зря.
Рыба это хорошо)) А треска осебенно.


----------



## Стёпа (8 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Степа, Вы как бы это корректно, "максималист", там есть библия, и в ней есть хорошая фраза.
> У Вас нет моих симптомов, нет парезов, нет спастики. Я врагу такого не пожелаю, самому злому. Спастика это когда судороги в разных частях тела, и сохнет и не поднимается рука, это не приятно, особенно по ночам, а с ней немного нога, что неприятнее вдвойне.
> Кроме остеопатов, который причину определил, был и институт Бехтерева, и институт Вердена, и местные светила, и коллоквиумы и консилуюмы, и Павлова, я уже устала от всех. Меньше тогда всего я думала о рыбе, может зря.
> Рыба это хорошо)) А треска осебенно.


 не вы одна болеете, у меня тоже было много врачей и профессоров. И к крутым остеопатам тоже со своей проблемой обращался, так вот,  в первую очередь остеопат видят в вас кошелёк. И ни один из них между прочим не угадал с диагнозом. Они даже позвонки не могут нормально посчитать, не говоря уже о снимках и т.д. Скажу более, что на консультации у нескольких из них, получил абсурдные заключения, один говорил, смещён вправо, второй говорит смещен влево, а третий вообще все проблемы из космоса. Даже смешно слушать этот бред было, причём они преподают всем остальным в очень известном институте  и работают там же , и на себя работают по отдельности. Так что, знаем... плавали


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Сен 2020)

Стёпа, оно смещено и вправо и влево.
Через один позвонок, Вы можете это пальцами прощупать, мы так ходим.
Я не говорю, что одна, я даже это раньше за болезнь не считала, пока отключаться не стала.
Остепаты, читаем мануальные терапевты бывают разные. По большому счету при СПа нельзя тракции. Я так слетела в Вердена 2 раза, с переодичность в 2 года, человек был опытный.Ну раздражается там СПа,  и все. Она и будет так делать если грудной зажат. Самое обидное, что и массаж нельзя, тоже проделано переделано.
Нельзя оч сильно нагружать плечевой пояс, это по трапециям. А грудной лучше растягивать, на ск. Это возможно, если даст растянуть, потому, что при неработающей трапеции, там ещё зубчатые берут на себя все работу и болят. Так с них начать и надо, нельзя качать пресс, так как дифрагма и так подзажа. Там столько нуансов, попробуй собери все в кучу. Открыли тему на форуме про эти проблемы, посмотрю что ответят, но я на включении трецеса, то "слетаю", то восстанавливаюсь, но не до конца почему то.
Самое плохое, нельзя большие нагрузки, так как мышцы, просто растворятся, они переодтчески зажаты, и болеют, причем не только в трапеции, и в шее 
И вотротник нельзя  долго так как  расслабление, и это нарушает кровоток, который и так не хорош.
И как говорил известный здесь д-р Татарчук, ношение воротника при длительном зажиме, это как макушку пощекотать, бестолку.
Плавать особо нельзя тоже,  в любой воде по причине неравномерности мышц. аквоупражнения можно, но быстро домой. Массаж леккий и турецкую парную можно, коньяк можно, вино нельзя.
Давить их ничем нельзя, так как будет  фиброз.
Я уже за древних римлян, которые ели лёжа, и так же пили,не будь это плохо для печени, и которые потом за танцами наблюдали, чтобы в меланхолию не впадать, так что печень видно страдала от такого времяпрепровождения.


----------



## Стёпа (9 Сен 2020)

1. Чтобы определить истинное смещение и его градус, и в какую сторону, это только  рентген и кт.  2. Мануально можно заподозрить ограничение подвижности и то, это не факт, что смешение ( смотри пункт 1) , а может быть банально забита мышца от неправильного сидения, лежания, спорта, которая и даёт ограничение движения. 3. При любых раздражениях в ШОП не важно чем, нестабильность, листезом, спастикой мышцы, грыжей, практически 90% идёт раздражение ПА и нервов и сосудов.  Поэтому такие реакции и идут в голову и руки.  Ношение воротняка должно быть осмысленным и правильным, тогда это в совокупе с физиопроцедурами и лекарствами даёт положительный эффект.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Сен 2020)

Стёпа, если грыжа есть и давно, от неправильно всего Вами перечисленного "забивается" к большому сожалению, связка, а она не тянется, как доктор Ступин сказал. Если они все разные, эти позвонки, зачем Вам их истинное смещение, там либо нестабильно, либо грыжа.
Бог бы с ней, но во- первых сигнал не проходит к мышцам, во вторых, там можечек, ну мозг к тому же, вот и получаем все симтомы: артерии, головокружения, ну и там по списку. Связка эта стабилизирует сегмент, если есть нестабильность, кроме того ее может раздражать остеофит, и это не всегда  бывает костное разрастание. Если это  происходит долго, то ничего хорошего.  Посмотрите про обизвествление, а то и калцинацию продольной связки. Это диагноз не остеопата, по МРТ, и консилиума.
Вот я так и живу уже лет 5 по ночам ЛФК, по утрам тоже.Но ничего я там не включу, сигнал должен проходить к корешку, а его нет. Желательно это не допускать.
Но может это у меня особенность к коллагеннозу, а скорее всего, я ее давно и часто травмирую эту связку. Это обезивествление убирает движение, при условии если там ещё не всё срослось, и эти движения не обязательно должны быть а шее, если вы ее не ломали. Не из за нее  все криво Если человек не более психически, мышцы должны расслабляться. Мы посмеялись немного, как наличие калцифицированных грыж, на трёх уровнях можно исправить антидепресантами. Это если голова не тем забита, то да, а если там все орет, что ему больно, попробуй заглуши.Криво нужно ниже искать:а это сильное расслабление мышц живота, плоскостопие, блок или проблемы в коленях, проблемы внутренних органов, там всего не перечислишь.
Я сначала не могла понять, как это все ,если есть движение, все работает, если нет, как то не очень. Это не плохой комп, и не не правильная посадка за ним, ровно я сижу там. И не отсутствие движения,  не излюбленная гиподинамия,наоборот скорее, и еда тут не причем.
Вот руку только жалко, и 5-6 убитых лет и кучи денег. К стати, до этого у меня никакая спина особо не болела, спастика была, немного какая то неустойчивость была,  с утра, чуть уловимая,но как с гуся вода, самомассаж,даже цигун, банька, и ты в норме.


----------



## Стёпа (9 Сен 2020)

Ваша проблема в том, что у вас нет точного диагноза и врача, который вас ведёт к выздоровлению, поэтому вы примеряете  на себя все болячки. В каждом вашем предложении все примерно и все не точно, и каждый раз звучат новые версии, а может быть это, а может быть то... чтобы поставить точный диагноз, нужно закрепиться за одним врачом, пройти все свежие обследования , получить точный диагноз и выбрать тактику лечения.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Сен 2020)

Насчёт остеопатов и кошелька. Если Вы в Питере, и обращались в мало мальское серьезное заведение по этому вопросу, там кошелек остеопата, как три сольдо. Я не буду их называть. Есть Пироговка, там блокады можно сделать, но все тоже не дёшево и не поток вроде бы. Есть Медика, институт боли -Амитриптилин в принципе, его и так можно попить. Есть нейрохирург хороший там, в всяком случае в Калиниском р-не. Есть центр на Ушинского 3, туда можно взять направление через поликлинику. Как раз с короной закончили, буду пытаться.
Есть Абель, но он скажет, что виноват герпес, по части может, но не тотально.
Если обостряется переодтчески, тогда вообще на НСПВ можно выехать, и на тех же Адах.
У меня после них состояние интересное, мне больно, бьют спазмы и весело, поэтому не эксперементрую больше, на аминорепт. давление почему-то 50 и чего-то совсем ниже, я на нем ходить не могу совсем. Был даже крутой заход на нейролептики, типа Аминазина, ощущения неописуемые.
Есть фенозипам, он расслабит немного, но временно, потом тупость в голове полная, но как быстрый вариант может помочь.  Мне не помогает, и не по могла особо.Иногда неплохие врачи были в простой поликлинике.
Сайт Тимура Гусейнова был, там тесты по болям, и что от грыжи, а что нет. Ну и прогноз, после долгих лет исправить может только осторожная работа над собой, и то, если это не сосуды.


----------



## Стёпа (9 Сен 2020)

Я общался с очень известными остеопатами, читайте выше мое сообщение. Там все нормально с доходами. По поводу ваших клиник, то это все по суди одно и тоже, шило на мыло, как говорится бегать и менять их нет смысла. Если выбирать комплексное лечение, то стоит его пройти в том месте, где есть всё, и оборудование и бассейн для спинальников...писал уже об этом. В мелкой клинике, вам не помогут....там нет столько ресурсов. Ищите невролога-физиотерапевта , который умеет работать с тяжелыми случаями и пускай он вас ведёт комплексно, далее когда научитесь все делать правильно, можно и самому все это проходить ( бассейны, лекарства во время обострений, лфк)


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Сен 2020)

@Стёпа, спасибо большое за совет, связка не восстанавливается, как и парез, я зря искала.


----------



## Стёпа (9 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ... связка не восстанавливается, как и парез, я зря искала.


Но качество жизни можно улучшить, за счёт правильного образа жизни, правильного питания, физиопроцедур. Вы хотя бы начните и через пол года  сравните разницу.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Сен 2020)

@Стёпа, Спасибо.
Там  на форуме тема есть, как включить плечевой сустав.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Сен 2020)

@Александр 100, посмотрите дочек, по большому счету не нужно там ничего давить и миопрессур а не нужно.
Сакрализация, этого левого тбс, правое плечо компенсирует, у меня сильно до пареза,потому , что там кость уже, за столько лет. И не слушаете эту тему про дисплазию, в детстве поменять ещё можно.
Никто на это внимание не обратил, в детстве, а у взрослых вообще попробуй вылечи. Рожать трудно, и жить потом не очень,.Как у Вас срослись эти позвонки, больше проблем не нашли..
Это не парта, и не школа, но она добавляет.
Степан, спасибо за информацию, я за нее благодарна.


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Сен 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Я общался с очень известными остеопатами, читайте выше мое сообщение. Там все нормально с доходами. По поводу ваших клиник, то это все по суди одно и тоже, шило на мыло, как говорится бегать и менять их нет смысла. Если выбирать комплексное лечение, то стоит его пройти в том месте, где есть всё, и оборудование и бассейн для спинальников...писал уже об этом. В мелкой клинике, вам не помогут....там нет столько ресурсов. Ищите невролога-физиотерапевта , который умеет работать с тяжелыми случаями и пускай он вас ведёт комплексно, далее когда научитесь все делать правильно, можно и самому все это проходить ( бассейны, лекарства во время обострений, лфк)


Все правильно. Нужен нормальный реабилитационный цент. Вот и все. А их нет по полюсу ОМС тем более. А у нас в регионе совсем с этим плохо, там и за деньги не очень варианты веселы.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Александр 100,.Посмотрите дочек, по большому счету не нужно там ничего давить и миопрессур а не нужно.
> Сакрализация, этоо левого тбс, правое плечо компенсирует, у меня сильно до пареза,потому , что там кость уже, за столько лет. И не слушаете эту тему про дисплазию, в детстве поменять ещё можно.
> Никто на это внимание не обратил, в детстве, а у взрослых вообще попробуй вылечи. Рожать трудно, и жить потом не очень,.Как у Вас срослись эти позвонки, больше проблем не нашли..
> Это не парта, и не школа, но она добавляет.
> Степан, спасибо за информацию, я за нее благодарна.



У старшей 13 лет есть сколиоз и уже кифоз развивается. Школа парта, рюкзак проклятый. Она пока лето было была лучше, как стала в школу ходить опять пошла перегрузка грудного, шеи и т.п. У младших пока проблем нет. Но они еще не ходят в школу и плюс они заниматься ходят гимнастикой - не спорт больше как ЛФК, развитие. Со старшей заниматься не получается. У нее такой характер, что заниматься она не хочет. Ну человека сам учится на своих ошибках.
А дисплазия немного есть. Это я уже знаю. Я столько людей за 10 лет прощупал. Руки уже умеют определять ТТ точки, фиброз, хорошо. ощущаю тип мышечной ткани. У нас не самый плохой случай, но мышцы слабые генетически. Детям тоже прилетело по наследству. Я Думаю примерно 80% людей из тех кого я трогал имеют по тверже структуру ткани чем у нас. Отсюда мышцы плохо держат статику. Это проявляется в том, что человек не может сидеть долго, вообще не может долго находится в статике. Это было у меня в детстве. Это видно у дочки старшей. Она тяжело переносит статический режим. И тут может помочь только будущий образ жизни такой, чтобы и не сидеть и не таскать тяжести. По другому ни как. Слабые мышцы можно укрепить конечно, но генетику не обмануть. Чрезмерные попытки укрепить приводят к МФС. Т.е. нужно все прикладывая голову.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Сен 2020)

@Александр 100, они формируются, дочки, сейчас как раз время.  Ими можно ещё заниматься, как раз с этим тбс, там потом кишечник , все женские органы будет криво, почка
Если бы мы в свое время во время обратили внимание на проблему, было бы потом легче.
У меня дисплазии нет, у меня там инервации нет не всем участке уже. И если я что то включаю немного, не сильно наверное срослось,  или я не даю,  столько времени этому быть всякими ЛФК и поч, то потом все опять.
А компенсирует это грудной отдел справа(вариант слева, смотря куда загнуло), или может там проблема( тогда с он С образный, что легче но много),  а дальше шея, она хочет как можно прямее быть.
Со мной занимались в детстве, в основном массажи, ЛФК, про ноги, стопы никто не смотрел. Потом я как то в спорт ушла, и сама "скомпенсировалась", как могла, оказывается совсем не оптимально, ну все радостно и забыли про это. Рукзаки при s (если он такой)образом сколиозе рекомендуют? У них же планшеты сейчас, и дистанционной обучение? Ну, а как правильно сидеть, Вы без меня знаете.
Мне уже повторять устали, что двигаться нужно так, и упражнения делать так, чтобы сильная сторона не персиливала правую. 
Реабилитационные центры должны быть, даже я думаю, бесплатные, это я про деток. Давить там бесполезно, нужно чтобы токовый массаж показали, и упражнения для начала. Сколько ходить и как лучше спать, как делать уроки.

Я сейчас на деток смотрю, у нас вроде не было такого, половина идёт чертзнает как, это даже не плоскостопие, когда две ноги пальцами вперёд, а прятки врозь, все тянут шеей, особенно в метро.
Я уже не знаю на счёт "короны", по моему это как раз и есть самый страшный вирус.
Потому что они в 22, двигаются как я в 50, и не дисплазия же у половины населения?
Самые бодрые почему то бабушки, лет 60-65, те и на ЛФК скачут, и с палками с утра "чешут" куда-то и телеги какие-то прут,  и за рулём ездят, не далеко правда))может они "переросли" конечно.
Когда-то только все начиналось под комп была обязательная подставка, работать за ним можно было четыре часа в день сидя. Остальное время стоя, и желательно не за компом, но там по желанию. Гимнастика ещё была, в 10 часов обязательно, и "сезон" уборочных работ, для тех, в основном, кто помоложе.

@Доктор Ступин, ещё вопрос последний наверно, какой прогноз операции при поражении позвоночника на трёх уровнях, мне Ваше мнение важно, если такое возможно, буду искать нейрохирурга:
1) шейный три грыжи, обезивествление связок, постоянные боли с переодичность, когда двигаюсь они меньше. Мышцы рука сохнет,снизу, по описаниям у нее "аэробный" режим, что ещё больше напрягает,. Причем у нее не котрактура, а плечевая кость вперёд. Шею поворачивает в сторону больного плеча  легче лежать на животе, на спине не возможно.
2) поражение грудного отдела, там спондиатроз, клонит в правую сторону, там хвост вроде где-то, почка не работает, кишечник не очень, пневматоз справа.
3) поражение поясничного отдела, там тоже осификация, но там болит меньше , Л4Л5 осификация, нога каменая.
5) тбс, остепения.
6) шмоли во всех позвонках, 78 шейный киевидная деформация.
Хочется двигаться, сейчас не сильно могу, смотрю за каждым движением, стараюсь двигаться медленно, хожу, но потом очень плохо
ЛФК, делаю, сказали нельзя, так как травмирую дополнительно эту связку.
Боли сильные, спать могу часа 4 ночью, потом опять, так продолжается три года уже, каждый день.
Правый ТБС фиксирован, с детства Левый " как равзболтан"
Консервативно от трамала, до амитрептилина, и проч. Боль не снмает не берет.
Немеет лицо справа но, вроде бы это проблема под затылком, от шеи.
Пока работаю,  " удалено".
Говорят, что на такую операцию меня не возьмут, хочется ещё немного ходить.
Или лучше не трогать?
Спасибо.

Вся это периферия, местами связка как кость. Мозговая будет потом наверное, ее очень не хочется. Рука тоже к этому стремиться, вялый парез, ночью, как кипятком обжигает, встаю хожу, чуть полегче, потом опять.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, ещё вопрос последний наверно, какой прогноз операции при поражении позвоночника на трёх уровнях, мне Ваше мнение важно, если такое возможно, буду искать нейрохирурга:
> 1) шейный три грыжи, обезивествление связок, постоянные боли с переодичность, когда двигаюсь они меньше. Мышцы рука сохнет,снизу, по описаниям у нее "аэробный" режим, что ещё больше напрягает,. Причем у нее не котрактура, а плечевая кость вперёд. Шею поворачивает в сторону больного плеча  легче лежать на животе, на спине не возможно.
> 2) поражение грудного отдела, там спондиатроз, клонит в правую сторону, там хвост вроде где-то, почка не работает, кишечник не очень, пневматоз справа.
> 3) поражение поясничного отдела, там тоже осификация, но там болит меньше , Л4Л5 осификация, нога каменая.
> ...


У Вас нет показаний к операции, и поэтому прогноз полохой


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Сен 2020)

Конечно дети только формируются и важно правильно их сформировать, чтобы тело было симметричное. Я стараюсь это сделать. Не допустить перекосов на сколько это возможно.
А по поводу спорта. Спорт не полезен никому. Перегрузки это плохо. Особенно когда это без нормальный тренеров, которые видят, что человека начинает перекашивать, закачиваться одна сторона. Лучше уж ничем не заниматься, чем таким неправильным спортом.
Вы себя по сути спортом и испортили. А я спортом никогда не занимался профессиональным. Я но я люблю дачу. Вот дача меня и поломала. Закачала правую сторону нижнюю часть и левую верхнюю часть тела.
Для жизни на самом деле гораздо меньше надо чем луди делают - ходят во всякие спортзалы, качалки и т.п. Это все не надо. Достаточно дома немного заниматься самому, только нужно разобрать с механикой, со своими мышцами.
И тренировка должна быть по полам с массажем. Т.е. мышцы массируем, немного тянем, немного укрепляем.

А у современной молодежи все плохо я согласен. Они еще раньше заболеют чем мы. Наши бабушки и дедушки были крепче нас, а дети еще слабее нас. Причина образ жизни сидячий много и неправильное питание.
Причем одна из основных причин - это много сахара они все едят. Скрытого сахара. Наши дедушки бабушки столько сахара не еле, мышцы у них были лучше. В их время не было всех этой промышленности с таким количеством питания полуфабрикатов, в которых столько фигни - консервантов и сахара.
Я на себе это проверил. Только после полного отказа от сахара, даже скрытого дела с мышцами пошли в положительную сторону. И то не сразу, а постепенно. Это год - два нужно не кушать, чтобы ощутить реальный эффект.
Если сравнить по вредности сахар и алкоголь, то я даже не знаю что вреднее. Как бы не сахар. Почему????
А потому, что сахар делать мышцы и связки хрупкими, снижает эластичность. А алкоголь в умеренных дозах расслабляет мышцы, снимает стресс (вместо медитации ), что может приносить положительный эффект для тела. Я не считаю, что нужно пить.


----------



## Никанор (11 Сен 2020)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Конечно дети только формируются и важно правильно их сформировать, чтобы тело было симметричное. Я стараюсь это сделать. Не допустить перекосов на сколько это возможно.
> А по поводу спорта. Спорт не полезен никому. Перегрузки это плохо. Особенно когда это без нормальный тренеров, которые видят, что человека начинает перекашивать, закачиваться одна сторона. Лучше уж ничем не заниматься, чем таким неправильным спортом.
> Вы себя по сути спортом и испортили. А я спортом никогда не занимался профессиональным. Я но я люблю дачу. Вот дача меня и поломала. Закачала правую сторону нижнюю часть и левую верхнюю часть тела.
> Для жизни на самом деле гораздо меньше надо чем луди делают - ходят во всякие спортзалы, качалки и т.п. Это все не надо. Достаточно дома немного заниматься самому, только нужно разобрать с механикой, со своими мышцами.
> ...


не, Александр, думаю, что про сахар вы ошибаетесь, я вот всю жизнь ем много сахара и не имею ни к нему, к своему здоровью никаких претензий. во времена ваших и наших бабушек не было времени и возможности вести правильный образ жизни и правильно питаться. в их времена еще присутствовал  естественный отбор - главный и основополагающий источник здорового человека.
рюкзак равномерно распределяет нагрузку на тело, у нас были школьные сумки, которые носились в одной руке, думаю дальше вам говорить не надо.


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Сен 2020)

Никанор написал(а):


> не, Александр, думаю, что про сахар вы ошибаетесь, я вот всю жизнь ем много сахара и не имею ни к нему, к своему здоровью никаких претензий. во времена ваших и наших бабушек не было времени и возможности вести правильный образ жизни и правильно питаться. в их времена еще присутствовал  естественный отбор - главный и основополагающий источник здорового человека.
> рюкзак равномерно распределяет нагрузку на тело, у нас были школьные сумки, которые носились в одной руке, думаю дальше вам говорить не надо.


Тут я конечно не согласие. Хотя спорить не буду. Наверное просто у вас хорошее здоровье от природы и этот больше количество сахара у вас организм усваивает. Мучается и усваивает. Это как с курением. У меня на даче сосед курит как паровоз, ему 80 лет и у него ничего не болит особо для его возраста. Он штангой занимается, огород копает. Т.е. тут видите все генетика. Я с вами соглашусь, что естественный отбор это очень много. Это главное! Но ты же не выбираешь себе тело и родителей. Правильно? А может и выбираешь кто знает, что там после смерти? Но это уже другая тема, не будем. Форум про здоровье у нас. Так вот какая генетика досталась, такая и досталась. И если не повезло, то она слабая и "гвозди" желудок не переваривает. И тут только подбирать питание под себя. Питаться так, чтобы не нагружать пищеварение. Даже если забыть про мышцы. У меня сахар вызывал в течении 10 лет метеоризм проблемы с пищеварением. Я чего только не перепробовал. Стоило отказаться от него на 100%. Я вылечил это проблему. Так, что тут организмы разные и кто-то может травить себя по полной и ничего, а кому-то нужна диета.
Сейчас естественного отбора нет. По этому людям придется менять образ жизни, в противном случаи качество этой жизни будет ниже чем у прошлых поколений.

А вам сколько лет????


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Сен 2020)

А бабушки и дедушки - да у них не было времени и возможности питаться хорошо по нашим понятиям. Но хорошее питание это такое размытое и относительное понятие. Вы что туда вкладываете? Много мяса, много белка, чтобы была сила? У вас какое строение тела? Рост, вес? Это есть разница. Одному нужно мясо много. Обычно это люди более такие крепкие, коренастые, но не всегда. Там просто даже масса тела больше, ее кормить надо. 
А если тело другой конструкции. Более такое подвижное, пластичное. Там другое питание надо. Это как машина. Сколько кушает топливо камаз? А сколько кушает топлива малолитражка? Я и венав знаю и сыроедов, которые живут вообще прекрасно, причем давно.
Все люди очень разные. Вариантов очень много на тему питания. 
Но самое главное - это найти свое питание! Тот рацион с которого ты не болеешь! Вот и все. Причем в разном возрасте это еще и разный рацион может быть. Т.е. тело стареет и потребности разные.
Как то так.


----------



## Никанор (11 Сен 2020)

Не, Александр, я ничего ни в какое понятие не вкладываю. Я жил и питался во времена ваших бабушек, поэтому знаю про их питание в практическом исполнении, а не по рассказам и умозаключениям. Любые продукты не являются ядами, а вот их количество является ядом. отказавшись от сахара, вы убрали причину его негативного воздействия на свой организм, но не нашли причину  не восприятия сахара вашим  организмом.
Ваш курящий сосед имеет здоровые и мощные лёгкие, у меня нормально работающий ЖКТ, чего не достаёт вам.
Человек, ищущий своё питание, имеет на то финансовые возможности и ещё убеждается в том, что у него не здоров всё тот же ЖКТ, в первейшую очередь. Человек существо всеядное...
Этим последним сообщением вы сделали вывод, что все продукты не являются ядами.


----------



## горошек (11 Сен 2020)

Поддержу немного Александра 100, т к он в своих рассуждениях наконец-то дошёл до генетики, как до самой главной причины. При плохой генетике как раз и нужны все эти поддерживающие меры по питанию, поведению и т п. И тогда проблем со здоровьем будет немного меньше, и, возможно, проживешь немного дольше. 
Но, людям с хорошей генетикой все эти меры тоже не лишне, т к и они при этом могут отсрочить свои проблемы со здоровьем. Другое дело, что люди генетически слабые отсрочат их условно с 40 лет до 50, а генетически сильные с 60 до 70. 
А сахар продукт полностью рафинированный, не встречающийся в природе, а значит, чуждый нашему организму, как и все рафинированные продукты. Но, в небольших количествах вполне приемлем, как например, и масло или белая мука. 
И наши предки как раз и питались нерафинированными продуктами и натуральными. И вот в этом случае, организму можно доверять, сам разберётся, что ему надо. А когда организм просит, например, клубнику, как источник витаминов, микроэлементов и источник быстрых углеводов, а ему дают конфетку со вкусом клубники, вот тут он и начинает дезориентироваться: вроде вкус удовлетворил, мозг подпитал, можно и успокоиться. А питательной-то пользы ноль. Вкус ведь нам как раз и две для того, чтоб понимать, что они нужно, а мы его обманываем. 
И для организма здорово (ударение на второй слог) поправлять и нездорово худеть. Заметьте, он гораздо легче откладывает в запас, чем берет потом оттуда. Вот и тянется он к легкому способу получения максимального количества калорий. Только вот раньше не было в него таких возможностей. Как и возможностей вести сидячий образ жизни. И, кстати, в свободное от работы время, наши предки предпочитали лежать, а не сидеть.


----------



## Никанор (11 Сен 2020)

рафинированный - это какой?


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, что за бользнь осификация, окостенение задней продольной связки.
По большому счету я не могу ходить, хотя к этому очень стремлюсь все это время.
И правда, ли , что при этой осификации, я не заставлю работать мышцы никами ЛФК, тренажёрами, и проч. Только на чуть чуть. Разве что жить в тренажёрном зале?

*1)Вернее* я хожу. Но потому просто не могу снять болевой синдром, после ходьбы он сильнее не сразу ночью обычно, или вечером.
2)Отжимаюмь, потому, что в руке не контрактура, а она скручена, да на кости чего не по отжиматься осебенно хорошо едет планка.
3)По прогнозам я эту связку просто забиваю,  она вся осифицирована.
Мышцы не буду и работать нормально, и когда нибудь мне это надоесть, за 8 лет не надоело, но больно. 
Больше всего я не могу сидеть, с опорой на эту руку. У меня спастика, говорят в ногах не снимать.
4)И не чувствую щеку справа.
У нас пенсионный не детский, мне туда вообще и не хочется сильно.
5)Что такое аэробный режим? Туда что-то поступает, не выводиться?
6) неврологи предлагают только снимать этот синдром, и все у нейрохирурга я последний год не была.
Спасибо


----------



## горошек (11 Сен 2020)

Никанор написал(а):


> рафинированный - это какой?


Рафинированный значит от всего очищенный и концентрированный


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Сен 2020)

@горошек, @Александр 100, плохая генетика это значит наследственное заболевание?
Про сахар не знаю, я его и так не ем, как и соль. Уже думала на может там что то не так
По лечению доходили амитрептилином до 6 штук.
Про остальное молчу.
У меня есть ещё один хороший симом- гипертонус может смениться полным отсутвием тонуса, справа, это в принципе довольно страшно если в движении, потому, что падение.
Пока запретили снимать спастику ног, и это пилигативное лечение, по симптомам.
Я когда двигаю у меня ничего не болит, болит только в статике, лёжа, сидя.Стоя долго я не проверяла, но раз сидеть не могу, буду хоть так пробовать.
С мужем вчера посмотрели, что зажимает, вроде широчайшая, и крепиться она как раз к рук и у бедру, к ручке снизу.
Учил правильно отжиматься, чтобы включать не плечевой пояс, а именно ее. Я там карячилась по разному, вроде так лучше, чем растягивать мышцы.
Зато планка у меня на все 100, хоть минуту, хоть две.
Мне уже плевать на болевой, главное чтобы оно двигаться давало, пусть даже окостеневшей онемевшие.


----------



## Никанор (11 Сен 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Рафинированный значит от всего очищенный и концентрированный


поскольку от всего очищенный, значит безвредный, это понятно. а вот что в нём сконцентрировано, это не понятно? если сладость, то этот сахар на много уступает сладости свекольного сахара.


----------



## горошек (11 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...плохая генетика это значит наследственное заболевание?


Ну, не совсем. Скорее, это предрасположенность к заболеваниям. По крайней мере в данном контексте. Та же ДСТ не считается ведь заболевание, но как раз и даёт склонность к многим проблемам. И не надо думать, что ДСТ это только гибкие суставы. В зависимости от заинтересованности тех или иных органов и систем, это может быть и зрение, и сердце, что самое типичное, и частые ангины и т п, так ка слизистые истончённые при дисплазии, и слабая нервная система, и т д и т п. Вообще мне кажется, что здоровье человека в целом зависит в основном от того, как его организм синтезирует соединительную ткань. А это уже точно на генетическом уровне. А есть и дифференцированные дисплазии соединительной ткани. Это уже конкретные болезни, хотя тоже кличут их синдромами: синдром Дауна, синдром Марфана......


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Сен 2020)

Из заболеваний только это высокое вхождение устья ПА, всю жизнь с детства, и переодическое раздражение этого места, сейчас сильно, ангоспазм, анивризма.
Вердена говорит ничего сделать нельзя, потому, что давно, но там я была только у двух специалистов, их зав отделением, и просто невролога. Была ещё у зам всего в Вердена 8 лет назад, он в ушел тогда оттуда в свой бизнес.Он мне тогда ещё паралич и пролежни обещал, я тоже метров не проходила.Но кто кого слушает
Операцию по грыже предлагали и 8 и год назад, но там эта анивризма, я боюсь.
Когда идёт спазм, он по всем брюшная аорта тоже, мы в Бехтерева смотрели, они мене домой отправили с таким симптомом, он их не вдохновил как то  ну и вирус начался, успешно выписали.
Сейчас хожу 10км, каждый день больно конечно, но это движение, пусть и не правильное.
Когда отжималась, плечевой слабый именно со стороны грыжи.
Я так в тренажерку ходила, цвела летала просто, пусть и болело сильно, не расскачала все  равно.
Сначала хорошо, потом как срезает что ,знать бы что. Может нагрузки превысила


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Сен 2020)

Разобрались немного с руками.
Это лучевой нерв, работа за КП, смартфоны, каждый раз, сгибая локоть, я его травмирую и так, а ещё нагрузки.
Зажат он в шейном отделе, в плече, в самом локте, в кисти нет.
Обычноно грузки сильные, ЛФК не в счёт, это с утра, остальных ещё много, плюс работа мышкой. Аэробный режим это воздух, в мышцах которые не работают.
Движения должны быть любые, избегающие локоть.
Расстояние между первым и вторым шейным получается увеличить.
За долгое время я чувствую улучшения, не смотря на кифоз, и проч.
За компом плохо, и ночью если поза одна и та же плохо, но нога почти хорошо.
Вчера наотжималаст, в планках настоялась, сегодня срочно к массажисту, вот как то так.
Так что не всем подходит ЛФК.


----------



## горошек (11 Сен 2020)

Никанор написал(а):


> поскольку от всего очищенный, значит безвредный, это понятно. а вот что в нём сконцентрировано, это не понятно? если сладость, то этот сахар на много уступает сладости свекольного сахара.


 Очищенный не только от вредного, но и, увы, от всего полезного. Не вредно, не яд, но как раньше говорили "пустые калории", т е кроме того, что поставляет энергию, больше не несёт никакой пищевой ценности. А нашему организму ой как много чего нужно для нормального функционирования.


----------



## Никанор (12 Сен 2020)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Тут я конечно не согласие. Хотя спорить не буду. Наверное просто у вас хорошее здоровье от природы и этот больше количество сахара у вас организм усваивает. Мучается и усваивает. Это как с курением. У меня на даче сосед курит как паровоз, ему 80 лет и у него ничего не болит особо для его возраста. Он штангой занимается, огород копает. Т.е. тут видите все генетика. Я с вами соглашусь, что естественный отбор это очень много. Это главное! Но ты же не выбираешь себе тело и родителей. Правильно? А может и выбираешь кто знает, что там после смерти? Но это уже другая тема, не будем. Форум про здоровье у нас. Так вот какая генетика досталась, такая и досталась. И если не повезло, то она слабая и "гвозди" желудок не переваривает. И тут только подбирать питание под себя. Питаться так, чтобы не нагружать пищеварение. Даже если забыть про мышцы. У меня сахар вызывал в течении 10 лет метеоризм проблемы с пищеварением. Я чего только не перепробовал. Стоило отказаться от него на 100%. Я вылечил это проблему. Так, что тут организмы разные и кто-то может травить себя по полной и ничего, а кому-то нужна диета.
> Сейчас естественного отбора нет. По этому людям придется менять образ жизни, в противном случаи качество этой жизни будет ниже чем у прошлых поколений.
> 
> А вам сколько лет????


мне 68 лет. рост 167.вес 68, где вес жира преобладает над весом мышц, что не даёт мне возможности мешок того же сахара весом в 50 кг забросить себе на плечо и здоровьем меня природа не наградила.
образно, моё здоровье выглядит  следующим образом. скажем есть у человека автомобиль Волга, не плохой автомобиль, имеющий свои недостатки, на которые её владелец не обращает и внимания то, а вместо этого мечтает Мерседесе..


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Сен 2020)

Никанор, это наверное правильно, вернее оптимально такое питание, но я на нем не могу восстановить работу внутренних органов. У меня сухость преобладает над жиром, почему жир не усваивается, в молодости это было замечено, сейчас не очень.
На плечо мешок сахара Вам не жир не даёт забросить, а блок в грудном или, может в шейном отделе, может в руке, или руках.
Лет 68,рост 176,вес 68нет там жира.
Постоянны движения, однотипные, забивают связку, идёт напряжение в плечевом поясе, и напряжение  лестничных, это те что спереди.
Вариант поменять руку, или не забрасывать 50кг, меньше.
Я потжимаиься попробовала, мама дорогая, как сколиоз, так и отжимаюсь.
Правая рука сильная, левая вообще подраться не могу, с ног, которые держали, я удачно сняла гипертонус таблами. 
Мне пройтись с утра помогает. Про руки там вроде нужны упражнения, не затрагивающие пораженный сегмент.
У меня это локтевой нерв,  то есть простые даже.

Ну и ещё. У меня плечо вперед, правое, на всех фото,  значить проблема давняя, и трапеция не работает давно, либо сильно сокращены грудные, ну и бью я себе всю жизнь по всем сосудам, этим вперёд выведенным плечом.
Я пробовала раскачивать это место, включается не на долго, потом опять.
Там связка забита, она и не даёт раскачать и мешок бросить.

Каждый раз ударные нагрузки, это я про мешок, Вы связку травмирует больше.
Я так в зале пыталась расскачаться, все включалось, но не на долго. Только сильнее ее забила. 
С мужчиной общалась в такси, он моеговарианта, стоя спал.
Шунтирование через бедренную артерию, и вроде ничего, во всяком случае говорит, что нормально.
Когда резали, врач спросил, Вы камни ели? Так у меня такое ощущение, что ела, больше всего изматывает эта невозможность выспаться нормально.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Сен 2020)

Замечательно, сегодня не нога, ни рука толком не разгибается, и болит весь правый бок.
Ну и как с этим живут?
Рука это вообще отдельная тема, во-первых ее почему то скручивает по ночам, во вторых она сухая, после таких "скруток" пальцы синие, иногда это проходит на чуть чуть, от чего зависит не понятно, но вроде бы от спазма в шее, под затылком.
Что там чего раздражает, я уже не знаю, но это происходит каждый день.
Кто имеет подобные проблемы?
Что делать, мне сейчас идти как то надо, не понятно только, как.

@Доктор Ступин.
 Вопрос ещё, один, какая тактика лечения:
1) кража в шее раздражает нервные корешки, ответ невролога
2) по ходу лучевого нева идёт отек
3) если он вообще 5 лет там может идти
4) что можно сделать, грыжи маленькие, канал узкий?
5) рука просто синяя с утра, мануальный работает.
6) я сплю стоя, не на одном боку больше 2-3 часов не получится.
Спасибо

7)Сакрализация в пояснице, но она мне не мешает, по большому счету.
8)Подлопаточная мышца, тянули давили, никак не идёт.
9)Этот спазм не всегда, с переодичность какой-то, но сильный.
Сухожилия везде чуть подрастянкли вреде легче.
Жилистая, говорят, предлагаю капельницы, но там в локте и в плече как один комок, кровь не могу сдать нормально, когда идёт спазм вены не попасть просто.
10) руки сгибаю, меня бросает в пот, и это не самое странное.
11) Амитриптилин до 6 таблеток не берет.
Спасибо

12) из особенностей, я не дышу животом,  может, потому, что диафрагма поддержка, может так и дышала.
Что вообще делать?

13) кВт запретили, так как увеличит "оттек", я пробовала, увеличивает 
Ещё раз спасибо

Увт запретили.
Нейрохирург предлагает капельницы, но в ту руку уже, калий, магний, и там ещё что-то, но у меня вены никто попасть не может.
Если капельницы, то с чем?

Что за таблетки диваза?
Почитала, что это Нортроп, Мексидол, Диваза, есть ли разница.
Спасибо.


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Сен 2020)

Никанор написал(а):


> мне 68 лет. рост 167.вес 68, где вес жира преобладает над весом мышц, что не даёт мне возможности мешок того же сахара весом в 50 кг забросить себе на плечо и здоровьем меня природа не наградила.
> образно, моё здоровье выглядит  следующим образом. скажем есть у человека автомобиль Волга, не плохой автомобиль, имеющий свои недостатки, на которые её владелец не обращает и внимания то, а вместо этого мечтает Мерседесе..


А у меня другая крайность от природы. Вес примерно ваш, только рост 190 см. И мешок сахара в 50 кг я тоже не поднимаю к сожалению, а может и к счастью, в следствии того, что мышцы генетически не способные тягать большие веса. Я всегда считал именно свой рост проклятием, т.к. все не удобно в жизни.


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @горошек, @Александр 100,
> С мужем вчера посмотрели, что зажимает, вроде широчайшая, и крепиться она как раз к рук и у бедру, к ручке снизу.
> Учил правильно отжиматься, чтобы включать не плечевой пояс, а именно ее. Я там карячилась по разному, вроде так лучше, чем растягивать мышцы.
> Зато планка у меня на все 100, хоть минуту, хоть две.
> Мне уже плевать на болевой, главное чтобы оно двигаться давало, пусть даже окостеневшей онемевшие.


Зачем вам это надо? Зачем отжимания? Зачем планка?
Я конечно не буду спорить у всех людей может быть по разному.
Но я придерживаюсь уже давно такой тенденции.
Никаких силовых упражнений. Практически никаких. А смысл??? Механика кривая, при попытке что-то закачать будет закачивать патологическая кривая мышечная цепочка. Это я уже давно на себе понял.
А теперь смотрите. Есть бытовые движения в течении дня. Да даже то же сидение за компом, они что делают укрепляют мышцы по сути. Идете на улицу, опять укрепляете мышцы. Закачиваете патологическую цепочку мышечную.
А потом приходите домой и с ново пытаетесь что-то укреплять. Зачем??? Вы возможно по этому и не можете ничего вылечить.
Укреплять можно только в молодости или в старости, если нет проблем со статикой.
Все ЛФК сводится к тому, чтобы делать немного растяжку, немного аэробные упражнения - но это второстепенно. А самое главное нужно делать миопрессуру мышц. Долбить фиброз. Сам себе или кого-то найти. Только так будет хоть какой-то толку.
А силовых упражнений в бытовухе и так полно.


----------



## Никанор (15 Сен 2020)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А у меня другая крайность от природы. Вес примерно ваш, только рост 190 см. И мешок сахара в 50 кг я тоже не поднимаю к сожалению, а может и к счастью, в следствии того, что мышцы генетически не способные тягать большие веса. Я всегда считал именно свой рост проклятием, т.к. все не удобно в жизни.


Не, Александр, вы меня маненько не так поняли. Если убрать мой подкожный жир, то соотношение моего роста и веса будет таким же как и у вас. И 50 кг я поднимаю до уровня груди, с усилием, но получается, я не могу забросить этот вес себе на плечо - приходится затаскивать всеми правдами и не правдами...
Но у вас ситуация посложнее моей, как я понимаю, избытком жира вы не страдаете, масса мышц тоже не высокая. Вашу ситуацию я вижу так. В какой то момент роста вашего организма произошёл сбой в его программе. Клетки мышц и костей перестали делиться, увеличивая массу, а вместо этого клетки стали банально растягиваться, отчего и сложились такие пропорции вашего тела...
Думаю, что винить свой рост, напрасная трата времени. Начинать вам надо с поиска причины остановки деления клеток и их растяжения.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Сен 2020)

@Никанор, @Александр 100 жир и там кость это перерождение мышц, дегенерация.
Она такая не по тому, что мы плохие, а потому что к этому сегменту нет сигнал, там все попросту запаяно.
Я хотела фото прикрепить, после рабочего дня. Говорят большое.
Попробую уменьшить, может получиться , и это не мозг, и нельзя пить никакой хрени, разве что очень хочется.
Руку мне скручивает, потому, что не проходит сигнал от нерва.
А сколько было тренажеров, милопелаксантов, и всего я просто молчу.
Пока самая хорошая рекомендация, не давать сильных физических нагрузок.а А как я
ее вверх тянула эту руку, ЛФК , все заставляла работать, зарядки, но не бывает так. Вот так тянет шею каждый раз, это лестничные плечо просто каменное. Сказали будет всегда, это больно зараза,. Вчера давили жали, тянули, ну хватило часов на 6.
Антидепры, и проч ерунда ухудшают кровоснабжение мозжечка, это в моем случае. Лучше пройтись просто.



Есть соотношение туда и отдыха, на это никто не смотрит, особенно сейчас.
Ограничение физические приблизительно такое,натягивается нерв по рукой, зажимаются лестничные, ну и там всякие грудные включаются, что не хорошо.
Мне кажется жир, это мягче.
Это я  Никанору.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Сен 2020)

Никанор написал(а):


> Не, Александр, вы меня маненько не так поняли. Если убрать мой подкожный жир, то соотношение моего роста и веса будет таким же как и у вас. И 50 кг я поднимаю до уровня груди, с усилием, но получается, я не могу забросить этот вес себе на плечо - приходится затаскивать всеми правдами и не правдами...
> Но у вас ситуация посложнее моей, как я понимаю, избытком жира вы не страдаете, масса мышц тоже не высокая. Вашу ситуацию я вижу так. В какой то момент роста вашего организма произошёл сбой в его программе. Клетки мышц и костей перестали делиться, увеличивая массу, а вместо этого клетки стали банально растягиваться, отчего и сложились такие пропорции вашего тела...
> Думаю, что винить свой рост, напрасная трата времени. Начинать вам надо с поиска причины остановки деления клеток и их растяжения.


Но разве так сложно похудеть? Очень многие люди путем изменения своего питания сделали это. Вопрос больше в том надо ли оно.
Как раз в моем случаи поправиться гораздо сложнее вы правы. С другой стороны быть худым не так уж плохо. Это дает определенную легкость в движения, подвижность и т.п. Но силы конечно в таком теле не очень много к сожалению. Но ее ни когда и не было по сути. Хотя раньше вес был немного по больше. Все зависит от того образа жизни который человек ведет. Конечно если с моим ростом заниматься физ. тяжелой работой таскать эти 50 кг, то на долго меня не хватит. Но если жить так, чтобы не перегружать тело, то вполне все реально. Знать бы все это до того пока появятся проблемы.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Она такая не по тому, что мы плохие, а потому что к этому сегменту нет сигнал, там все попросту запаяно.


А его почему нет этого сигнала? Мышцы, фиброз сигнал и не пропускают.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> А сколько было тренажеров, милопелаксантов, и всего я просто молчу.


Так и не пейте вы этой всей ерунды. Я почти сразу понял, что все эти лекарства это утопия. Толку нет Они снимают временно боль, но проблема остается. А вы реально много выпили за свою жизнь этих таблеток.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вот так тянет шею каждый раз, это лестничные плечо просто каменное. Сказали будет всегда, это больно зараза,. Вчера давили жали, тянули, ну хватило часов на 6.
> Антидепры, и проч ерунда ухудшают кровоснабжение мозжечка, это в моем случае. Лучше пройтись просто.


У меня тоже так по началу хватает на 6 часов но постепенно с годами можно размять этот МФС (3-5-10 лет), вопрос времени и количество процедур. И тут реально это только самому делать, т.к. на массажистов денег не на посешься.
Если пчел ставить у апитерапевта, то результаты быстрее бы пошли.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Сен 2020)

@Александр 100,
Не пью уже таблетки.
Сигнал не проходит,  потому, что позвонки там срослись уже, и места выхода нерва нет, поэтому и конечности слабые. Мышцы то может и хотят, но не могу. У меня пока все не слабое, разве что кривое, может поэтому боли сильные, ослабеет все, будет поменьше слабая правая рука.
Если только лежать и есть, то вес можно набрать, но это картину не меняет.
Мозжечок даёт команду расслабиться или напрячься мышцам, если проблема там,  как Ступин говорит,то все съеденное из "фармы" помогло бы, а так получается периферия, туннельные нейропатии, либо что то наследственное, но  по моему, в роду таких не было, они даже всякими остеохондрозами особо не страдали, в всяком случае лет в 60 были довольно крепкими и подвижными, работали.
Постоянно существующий кифоз, лордоз, заднешейный синдром - это по сути плохое кровообращение.После травмы, у меня это ЗМА за счёт правой вса, нарушен венозный отток,и это  было оно всегда, а сейчас там ещё и тромбоз.
Питание даёт что то, так как улучшает текучесть крови
Жировую прослойку может и не нужно сбрасывать, это защита какая-то, раз организм ее накапливает.
Я не вижу жировой в весе 68 у мужчины при росте 176, кроме перечисленного выше, мешок мешает забрасывать ещё или корешковый или перечисленный выше синдром. Сокращения малая(большая) грудная или перегруженная, из-за не работающей трапеции или подостной. А если стороны поменять забрасывания мешка?
У меня шея как на картинке не всегда такая, когда спазм идёт, вот так.Если отлежаться, все ровненко становиться, и черт его знает, что я себе там раздражаю, только лежать все чаще приходится.
Таблетки пила, потому, что спать по ночам не даёт.Что плохо, просыпаюсь каждые 2 часа, в вертикальном положении лучше.
Постою, если есть возможность посижу минут 10, проходит.
Это надоело уже, больше болевого синдрома.


----------



## Стёпа (16 Сен 2020)

Я согласен с Александром, вы травмируете еще больше мышцы и связки планками, растягиваниями, скрутками, своей какой-то не в нормальном смысле любовью постоянно хрустеться у мануального. Я уверен, что это вас и привело к такому состоянию, ну и ещё конечно ваш отказ от нормальных продуктов.


----------



## Никанор (16 Сен 2020)

@Kaprikon, при росте 176 вес 68 может и нормальный, но мой рост  всего 167. А чтобы увидеть жировую и быть в этом уверенной, нужно видеть меня, а так получается: не верь глазам своим, а верь речам моим.
Забросить 50 кг на плечо мне не даёт малая масса мышц. вот если при наклоне вперёд я не могу достать пола, чувстую как стопорятся мышцы от икроножных до бедренных, становится больно. При поднятии тяжестей никаких болей или напряжений я не испытываю. В какой то момент мощности мышц не хватает для продолжения действия, даже может наступить такая слабость в мышцах, что руки резко опускаются вниз.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Сен 2020)

Скорее всего не мощности мышц не хватает, а амплитуды движения - длины мышцы. Вы сами говорите, что не можете достать до пола руками - плоха гибкость в ногах. Это частое явление у людей.
И тут надо начинать не с растяжки ног, а с их массажа. Мячиком, роликом или если есть деньги можно купить массажер для ног - это порядка 40-50 тыс. руб. По мере того, как мышцы ног будут разрыхляться, можно увеличить их длину путем растяжки. Главное правильно это делать. Т.е нужно тянуть именно ноги, а не спину как многие делают.
Причина слабости, которую вы ощущаете это и есть то, что длина мышцы была исчерпана и ее стопорит связка. А тело и мышцы так устроены, что они плохо работают в амплитуде до 100% понимаете??? Сила теряется в мышце, когда мы доходим до связки. Надо как минимум я считаю не доходить 20-30%. Это мои чисто соображения и опыт с растяжкой.
А теперь смотрите. Та связка которая стопорит вам ноги это не та связка которую можно считать связкой. Это часть мышцы, просто там фиброз, т.е. часть мышцы перерожденная в связку - МФС. Правда его достаточно сложно расслабить и восстановить, тут все зависит от того на сколько там все забило, какой плотности и т.п. Только пробовать раскатывать, разминать.
Начните вот с чего. С исправления кифоза. Я понимаю, что у вас там такой намешанный винегрет, что просто не понятно с чего и как начинать раскручивать. Слишком много специалистов у вас там было, работали с вами и это плохо! Потому, что каждый видеть и правит разные проблемы. Я был за всю жизнь у одного мануальщика, который провел три приема два на пояснице и один на шеи и еще одна бабка меня пару раз правила типа шею. И мне хватило понять, что это все не надо. Они только меня испортили. Они испортили мне механику, которая до этого 30 лет складывалась. 
Грудной это важно. Нужно исправить кифоз на сколько это возможно. Вот вы не лежите без дела. Вы подкладывайте под грудной валик из бутылки с водой по началу, потом по больше, еще по больше и так постепенно разогнете кифоз. Пассивным мало травмоопасным методом. Просто надо не лениться и делать. Без фанатизма. После лежания на валике обязательно округляем спину в позе ребенка. Вот вам упражнение на ближайшие года три минимуму. Пока статика кривая и мышцы нагружены в позе стоя не равномерно, толку упражняться нет. Только хуже будет! По мимо этого можно еще лежа выгибать тело в плоскости на кровати, растягивая укороченный бок например если есть такая проблема. Как статику выстроите, так можно будет дальше, что делать.
А вот еще на мой взгляд хорошая идея. Даже самому захотелось попробовать.
Кстати он там все как раз правильно и подробно рассказывает. Тренировка с неправильной осанкой ведет к проблемам с мышцами и суставами.
Спортивный врач на виде рассказывает как раз вашу проблему. Причину вашей проблему. И не только вашей.


----------



## Стёпа (16 Сен 2020)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Грудной это важно. Нужно исправить кифоз на сколько это возможно. Вот вы не лежите без дела. Вы подкладывайте под грудной валик из бутылки с водой по началу, потом по больше, еще по больше и так постепенно разогнете кифоз. Пассивным мало травмоопасным методом. Просто надо не лениться и делать. Без фанатизма. После лежания на валике обязательно округляем спину в позе ребенка. Вот вам упражнение на ближайшие года три минимуму. Пока статика кривая и мышцы нагружены в позе стоя не равномерно, толку упражняться нет. Только хуже будет! По мимо этого можно еще лежа выгибать тело в плоскости на кровати, растягивая укороченный бок например если есть такая проблема. Как статику выстроите, так можно будет дальше, что делать.



согласен, сорвали компенсацию позвоночника, которую теперь всю жизнь придется восстанавливать.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Сен 2020)

К сожалению в медицине (касающейся опорно двигательного аппарата) творится по сути бардак.
Официальная медицина ударилась больше в таблетки, уколы, операции и т.п. А с мышцами работать не хочет. Нет бесплатных реабилитационных центров. Понятно, что не все вопросы можно решить по методу Лукьянова (МФС, ТТ точки). Операции тоже нужны по показаниям.
Но состояние мышц это основа хорошего самочувствие и не важно была операция или не была.
По той причине, что огромная армия людей, кому не требуется операция по удалению грыж, фиксации позвонков - предоставлена по сути сама себе, развелось много всяких чудо лекарей, которые щелкают блоки, рассказывают людям парой всякую ерунду о их здоровье, о причинах почему они больны. Лишь бы деньги срубить! История  Kaprikon тому подтверждение. До чего могут довести человека отсутствие нормальной программы по реабилитации тела.
По этому пока этим бардаком не займутся те, в чей компетенции такие вопросы, так и будет. Качество жизни людей, которые страдают от проблем ОДО будет низким. И хорошо если человек сам сможет разобраться в своей проблеме и найти для себя оптимальный образ жизни и не мучатся. А если нет?
Нужно создавать центры реабилитации, чтобы они были доступны для людей разных категорий. Тогда и качество жизни у многих людей будет выше.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Сен 2020)

Александр 100, Стёпа, Никанор.
1)Стёпа, компенсацию если и срывает мануальный терапевт, то от не оптимальну. Потом конечно там будут новые, и не совсем оптимальные, так как мышцы где укорочены, где сокращены.
Это уже другая работа, как раз ЛФК, ну и опять, что естественно дорого.
Блоки не все щелкаются, там где срослись, уже как есть.
2) нейрохирург ее ещё как сбивает эту компенсацию, а ничего, ходят потом.
3) Никанор, Вам поясница не даёт нагнуться и наклониться,, если по ноге, там и проблема.
4) лишний жир я считаю не хорошо, сжигается за месяц только углеводной диетой, т.е без хлеба, какаш разных, а только мясо и овощи, без фруктов, потому они сейчас "резиновые", не пахнут даже. Когда жир этот уйдет и будут видны эти тяжи и мышцы, которых местами нет. Только с солью и сахаром дозировано.Всю конструкцию ниже шеи держит таз и мышцы кора -живота, вроде после 60 они не включаются, но можно пробовать, ещё стопы.
5)со своими сильными мышцами, тренированными криво, вчера скорую вызывала, просила только одного поспать, мне вроде "клаф" вкололи, спала 15 часов, большое счасть за 3 года.


----------



## 32Ольга (17 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> 5)со своими сильными мышцами, тренированными криво, вчера скорую вызывала, просила только одного поспать, мне вроде "клаф" вкололи, спала 15 часов, большое счасть за 3 года.


Вы вызывали скорую только для того, чтобы они Вам снотворное кольнули?


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Сен 2020)

Ольга, если долго спать не можешь, и спишь по два часа стоя, то и это сделаешь.Еще для того, чтобы терапевт дал направление к неврологу, тот к нейрохирургу. К платным я уже устала ходить, да и ходить пока не начнём, нога онемевшая и слабая.
Запирательный нерв, так он как раз из за поясницы.
Спастику и парасиезии они подтвердили, то, что каждые 8 часов, говорят не убьет, но больно и спать невозможно, и давно.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, можно пожалуйста несколько вопросов
1) Окостенение продольной связки, в пояснице, это совсем плохой диагноз? Копчик подвижен,  нога одна немеет вся от поясницы, до стопы, по внешней стороне.
Одни говорят нужно это двигать место окостенения, другие, что связку я только забиваю. Я двигаю, ЛФК на этот сегмент мне запретили(потому, что с детства я до сейчас я на ЛФК, в спорте, или любом движении), все запретили, но хожу, 10 км каждый день в любом состоянии.
Физическа подготовка у меня не сильно плохая, я КМС.
Вопрос: забиваю ли я связку каждый раз ЛФК и любыми нагрузками, кроме ЛФК, так как то, что на сайте делать 5 лет подряд невозможно,, оно для меня разминка, или это не правильный подход? Делать только его?
2) грудной отдел, когда идёт спазм, он такой силы, что мне ребра загибает во внутрь, последние ребра. Пусть бы загнуло и не разгибало, но потом все выравнивается. 
Вопрос:Я даже не знаю, что туда нужно, может корсет?  Пояс?
По животу идут вены тогда взбухшие. Таблетки отменили пока.
3) в руке парез, аэробный режим, это когда в нерабочие мышцы закачивается воздух. Рука не в контрактруре, плечевую кость выводит вперёд, не работает задняя дельта. Руки сказали вообще не трогать,я и так нагрузки даю,когда за компом по 8-12 часов, плечевой ощущаю слабым и нестабильным, вернее правое плечо, ещё плечи эти широкие. 
Вопрос, точно ли не надо трогать руки?
4) лестничные мышцы, это как в аптеке, в спазме с обеих сторон, расслабляю воротником. Потом на них почему-то кожа шелушиться сильно. В шее окостенения нет, но там корешковый, грыжа центральная, плюс раздражает мене сосуд между 1и 2 позвонком,спа, всю жизнь, 
Вопрос:может это все последствия этого раздражения.
5) симптоматика вся периферическая, больше всего выматывает невозможно спать. Затекает и болит то поясница, руки обязательно две, или серидиана спины.
Так и сплю по два часа то сидя, то стоя, лёжа не долго.  
6) частные нейрохирурги не берут, так как поражение на 4 уроанях-  стеноз устья Па, процент не мерели, обеих Па.
Вопрос:Можно ли чуть улучшить состояние, вчера вкололи клафелин , спала15 часов, сегодня слабость, но легче.
Вопрос: кто и как мерит процент стеноза, у меня есть анивризма  в левом полушарии, сказали, что это последствие травмы в детстве, и не трогать ничего.Можно ли контраст?
7) меня не интересует качество жизни, меня интересует работоспособность , т.е возможно работать пока хорошо востребована, состояние полуинвалидности я наверное не смогу принять нормально.
Спасибо.


----------



## Стёпа (18 Сен 2020)

Что значит н/х не берутся? У вас даже нет свежих мрт шоп, мрт артерий шеи где, чтобы судить о стенозе ПА? , уздг где с функциональными пробами? Вы ходите с какими то старыми мрт шеи по врачам. Оно действительны при оперативных случаях всего 3 месяца. И если уж судить о стенозах ПА, то тут нужен сосудистый н/х, помимо того, что по позвоночнику.


----------



## Elka66 (18 Сен 2020)

И нормальный невролог,если с детства дцп,мышцы в спастике,хоть обрастягивай их,не отпустит.Ткмс надо делать,смотреть проблема центра или переферии


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Сен 2020)

Такм, Ёлка это что?
У меня не было ДЦП в детстве. Ночью сводит судорогой всю правую сторону, это дико, особенно руку, снизу там где она крепиться к широчайшей.Проблема вроде шейная, так как нарушение инервации там.
Свежие МРТ за свои деньги я устала делать, Стёпа,их пачки. Картина не меняется, те же грыжи с дискомодулярным конфликтом, стеноз, если Вы про шею.
То, что это спастика, никто не отвергает, сначала онемение, парасиезии, потом вот эта ерунда.


----------



## Elka66 (18 Сен 2020)

Транскраниальную магнитную стимуляцию,смотрят где нарушение проводимости по кортикоспинальным двигательным трактам,переферия,шея,поясничный отдел,или центр,головной мозг.Обследовпться надо,оттуда и плясать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2020)

> 1) Окостенение продольной связки, в пояснице, это совсем плохой диагноз? Копчик подвижен,  нога одна немеет вся от поясницы, до стопы, по внешней стороне.
> Одни говорят нужно это двигать место окостенения, другие, что связку я только забиваю. Я двигаю, ЛФК на этот сегмент мне запретили(потому, что с детства я до сейчас я на ЛФК, в спорте, или любом движении), все запретили, но хожу, 10 км каждый день в любом состоянии.
> Физическая подготовка у меня не сильно плохая, я КМС.
> Вопрос: забиваю ли я связку каждый раз ЛФК и любыми нагрузками, кроме ЛФК, так как то, что на сайте делать 5 лет подряд невозможно,, оно для меня разминка, или это не правильный подход? Делать только его?


Окостенение задней продольной связки это защитная реакция. Если будете её шевелить, значит в этом месте будет болеть. Делать это одно и тоже конечно не надо, поэтому существуют лечебные, восстановительные, тренировочные упражнения. Их нужно наращивать По мере того, как делать прежние не больно.
Если же какое-то упражнение сохраняется с болью, то можно расширять режим для верхней или нижней части в зависимости от того, где сохраняется боль.


> 2) грудной отдел, когда идёт спазм, он такой силы, что мне ребра загибает во внутрь, последние ребра. Пусть бы загнуло и не разгибало, но потом все выравнивается.
> Вопрос:Я даже не знаю, что туда нужно, может корсет?  Пояс?
> По животу идут вены тогда взбухшие. Таблетки отменили пока.


Вздувшиеся вены по животу, это не проблемы позвоночника, это скорее проблемы печени. А вот по спазмам не понятно. Опять же. Надо понимать, от чего эти спазмы. Пока понимания нет. Кстати, где эти спазмы в поверхностных мышцах – поперечно-полосатых, или глубоких мышцах – мышцах кишечника - гладких мышцах.


> 3) в руке парез, аэробный режим, это когда в нерабочие мышцы закачивается воздух. Рука не в контрактруре, плечевую кость выводит вперёд, не работает задняя дельта. Руки сказали вообще не трогать,я и так нагрузки даю,когда за компом по 8-12 часов, плечевой ощущаю слабым и нестабильным, вернее правое плечо, ещё плечи эти широкие.
> Вопрос, точно ли не надо трогать рук


Если у вас парез дельты, то почему только её, тогда от чего, если парез по какому-то корешку, то надо посмотреть, совпадает ли это с Вашими проблемами в шейном отделе. Почему нельзя трогать не понимаю.


> 4) лестничные мышцы, это как в аптеке, в спазме с обеих сторон, расслабляю воротником. Потом на них почему-то кожа шелушиться сильно. В шее окостенения нет, но там корешковый, грыжа центральная, плюс раздражает мене сосуд между 1и 2 позвонком,спа, всю жизнь,
> Вопрос:может это все последствия этого раздражения.


Опять вопрос. Как центральная грыжа может раздражать позвоночные артерии?
Шелушение не является признаком синдрома лестничной мышцы.


> 5) симптоматика вся периферическая, больше всего выматывает невозможно спать. Затекает и болит то поясница, руки обязательно две, или середина спины.
> Так и сплю по два часа то сидя, то стоя, лёжа не долго.


Значит, надо подобрать препарат, скорее всего это будет антидепрессант в сочетание с антиконвульсантом и в сочетании со снотворным, такое сочетание может быть убойным, но выспаться Вы должны.

Если человек спит 2 часа сидя, ему точно будет плохо, будет все болеть то там, то сям и учить его будет два раза сложнее, чем человека, который спит хотя бы 6-8 часов.


> 6)частные нейрохирурги не берут, так как поражение на 4 уроанях-  стеноз устья Па, процент не мерели, обеих Па.
> 90 % таких операций делают не частные хирурги. А вот государственные действительно не возьмут. Пока не подтвердят 100 % что будет эффект операции. Не берут потому что не надеются что получит результат. потому что сложный случай
> 
> Вопрос:Можно ли чуть улучшить состояние, вчера вкололи клафелин , спала15 часов, сегодня слабость, но легче.



Клофелин кололи, спали лучше?


> Вопрос: кто и как мерит процент стеноза, у меня есть анивризма  в левом полушарии, сказали, что это последствие травмы в детстве, и не трогать ничего.Можно ли контраст


Измеряют ультразвуком и, в том числе, при контрастных исследованиях. Аневризма в большинстве случаев, если она клинически не значима, операции не требует. Опять же контраст и консультация с нейрохирургом.


> 7) меня не интересует качество жизни, меня интересует работоспособность , т.е возможно работать пока хорошо востребована, состояние полуинвалидности я наверное не смогу принять нормально.


Вот это правильный подход. Главным фактором является работоспособность, и фактором оценки жизни, и фактором оценки своего самочувствия. У Вас есть не совпадение. Вы работаете по 12 часов, это говорит о том, что работоспособность  у Вас высокая. При этом Вы чувствуете себя не очень хорошо. Значит, нам нужно немножко радости, для того, чтобы чувствовать себя лучше.
Мне кажется, всё-таки Вы не до конца используете возможности антидепрессантов, вернее, радостях приема.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо огромное.
На клофелине да, выспалась.
1)Аневризма маленькая, ее давно случайно нашли, я про нее и не помнила лет 20
2) корешок 7-8 шейный, центральная грыжа, раздражает постоянно, он совпадает с тем, что показывает ЭМНГ, именно эти дерматомы, в большом пальце руки проводимость снижена на 70 процентов, но по его синеве, это понятно. Я это место всегда трогаю, просто поднимаю эту руку насильно другой рукой и все, во всех направлениях, при ЛФК и на дорожке беговой тоже.
Вопрос: спазм будет всегда, когда я работаю рукой за компьютером, если синдром корешковый?
3) руку мне сегодня еле раскрутил мануальный терапевт,  пронатор просто не разогнуть.вернее он даже  скручен, сухожилие руки сокращено.
4) говорит ходить больше, а руку лучше не вниз, а подвесить, но я ее придерживаю просто, там есть положение, когда нет болит.
5) спазм сосудистый, таккак стеноз ставили ещё 5 лет назад, начинается с зигзагов и расплывчатых пятен перед глазами минут 20, они проходят, потом сильная головная боль, ну и спазм в руке, по передней стенки грудной, до ноги. Может быть без зигзагов, просто белые искры. В животе, это аорта, печень вроде ничего говорят, поджелудочная диффузные изменения.
6) первый и второй раздражает артерию, так как пишут ангиоспазм,слева, грыжа задевает корешок больше слева, так по МРТ.
7) аминотрептилин я пью.
8)Спасибо за ответ, у нас ещё Алмазово тут есть,
8) в Бехтерева сказали, что все, что можно сделать, сделали. В Вердена, что при сосудистой проблеме, очень большой риск делать операцию. Мануальный терапевт, один, что это миелопатия из за окостенения, и нагрузки нельзя вообще. Другой, что аминотрептилин должен расслабить плечевой пояс, и стать полегче. Нагрузки нужно, только подождать немного. Просят мне все места прикрепления, всего ко всему, больно, но нет парасиезии, т.е онемения.

Elka66, кортикоспиналтные проверяли в Бехтерева, вроде все работает,говорят,что не от этого.


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Сен 2020)

Вся проблема в работе. Сколь не тренируй себя прогулками и ЛФК, при 12 часовом сидении за компом - это все бесполезно. 
Я уже давно замел, арифметика простая. 24 часа в сутках. 8 часов мы спим -  т.е. неподвижное положение тела., 12 часов вы работаете - опять неподвижное тело. И что получается 24 - 8 - 12 = 4 часа на движение. Это мало. Двигаться в сутки нужно хотя бы в два раза больше, а лучше в три раза. Тогда будет толк. 
И тту не важно я пришел к выводу сколько ты потом прошел км разово. Это все может и плохо быть, т.к. это неравномерная загрузка организма. С начало долго сидел, потом резко сделал нагрузку в 10 км. 
Вся и проблема в том, что мы пытаемся по жизни сделать невозможно заставить жить тело так, как оно не может жить, т.к. это не предусмотрено природой. Природой не было предусмотрено столь долгое неподвижное состояние тела.
Здоровые выдерживаю. А если есть проблемы, то ни как к сожалению...
Вы в отпуск когда последний раз ходили? Только не в такой типа 2 недели несчастные. А нормальный - месяц. А лучше два или три устроить. Понятно, что это сложно, но всякие больничные типа присоединить и т.п. Короче нужно придумывать как отдохнуть долго. 
Но это должно быть тепло - лето, пожить на природе.
Я на себе это проверил. Я с 2018г. устраиваю себе по 1 - 1,5 мес. когда как получается отдых. Летом. Живу на даче. Улучшается состояние значительно. Да, денег зарабатываю меньше. На кашу хватит. Понятно, что не все так могут себе сделать. Я тоже не мог долгое время. А потом когда встал перед фактом, что мне нужно реабилитация каждый год или я не могу работать. Я сам себе ее делаю эту реабилитацию мышц. Но нужно не работать, не сидеть и свежий воздух обязательно. (У вас еще климат в этом Питере ..., как вы там живете, понятно, что привычка, но все равно...).
Я составляю себе типа программу на этот отдых. Восстановления мышц. Начинаю с малого. А заканчиваю походами по горам (благо у нас тут есть куда ходить в регионе). 1500 м на верх в гору - прокачать весь организм. Но с этого не надо начинать. Начитать с ЛФК. Тут нужно все под себе придумывать.
Для вас идеальный вариант пожить где ни будь в Кисловодске. Там кстати есть доктор Лукьянов. Но дело не в нем. Там оптимальный климат. Там не так жарко как в Краснодаре или даже в Минеральных водах и не так холодно как на Урале, в Питере, Сибири и т.п.
Там просто радом Эльбрус и он как бы охлаждает немного эту знойную жару. И есть горы, куда можно делать прогулки. Нет я не предлагаю лазить на снежники. Больше 2000 - 2500 м я считаю ходить не стоит - это уже там не полезно для здоровья. Полезно только в меру тренировка.
Понятно, что вы скажите, какой с меня поход в горы - я .... Это понятно! Горы это не сразу. Это лет через 5 возможно, когда восстановитесь. Я по горам ходил. Потом заболел. Потом не ход лет 5. Потом, стал себя восстанавливать потихоньку, начал опять по горам ходить.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Свежие МРТ за свои деньги я устала делать, Стёпа, их пачки. Картина не меняется, те же грыжи с дискомодулярным конфликтом, стеноз, если Вы про шею.


Ну забудьте вы про эти снимки. Больны мышцы в первую очередь! Остальное все ....., ну его в ....!


----------



## Стёпа (19 Сен 2020)

Что значит при сосудистых спазмах риск делать операцию? СПА и ТИА  вам поставили от чего идут? Там может быть куча сценариев, если от грыжи, то как раз ее и оперируют, если от листеза ( то опять же операция),  если от тромба или атеросклероза, то вам к сосудистому н/х.  Сначала нужно выяснить причину. Скиньте сюда последнее МРТ шеи , где ваши обследования, врачи посмотрят


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Сен 2020)

@Стёпа, вроде остефиты раздражают, в Вердена сказали высокое вхождение этой ПА. Первый и второй позвонок.
И корешковый тоже есть.
У меня пока уже сил нет никаких, бывает получше, тогда я пытаюсь как то пробить невролога для направления в сосудистый центр.
Самой дорого уже, какие-то МРТ постоянные, Рентгены, УЗИ. Бехтерева этот тоже не бесплатно, если по психиатрии. Надеюсь немного на этот аминотрептилин.  Если будет получше, сама конечно как то буду пытаться.
Как доктор Ступин говорит, при этих проблемах госучреждения 100 отказ дают, вот мне его и дают.
Александр 100, да климат тут не очень, не то, что холодно, сыро, и погода часто меняется. На погоду я реагировала всегда, правда не так активно, чтобы ангиоспазм  был.


----------



## Стёпа (19 Сен 2020)

Во опять слово «вроде»! У вас много врачей, а диагноза нет. Если причина остеофиты, то их удаляют. Даже при Кимпрли оперируют, а у вас прям какие-то чудеса, все вас гоняют по больницам, диагноза нет , ну и соответственно и лечения верного нет.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин.
Как делать ЛФК, чтобы не травмировать связку, поражение Л4-л5, я в любом случае буду ее задевать.
Что будет, если месяц не делать никаких упражнений?
Или это не выход.
Спасибо

Я имею ввиду не делать хотя бы месяц, мышцы успеют атрофироваться?


----------



## горошек (19 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я имею ввиду не делать хотя бы месяц, мышцы успеют атрофироваться?


Не успеют. Я полтора месяца в основном лежала. Ну только самообслуживанием выполняла необходимое и все. Только лучше стало от этого. Потом на работу вышла, но двигательную активность тоже минимизировала. А упражнения на делаю уже 2,5 года. До этого делала, хорошо было с ними. А теперь никак, каждая попытка отбрасывала меня назад а боли. 
Но, если при этом 12 или сколько там часов сидеть за компом, то не знаю. Моя работа была с разнообразными движениями и не большой нагрузки.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Сен 2020)

@горошек, и как сейчас у Вас дела?
Я не пойму ничего, мне дико плохо от аминотрептилина, хотя пишут, что должно быть хорошо.
Я и лежать толком не могу,  мне было легче в вертикальном состоянии.
И опять дико болит голова под затылком. Не знаю, даже куда звонить, хоть в платную скорую.
Вы работаете сейчас?


----------



## горошек (19 Сен 2020)

Я не работаю. В меня пенсия по выслуге с 43 лет. Но работать переслала чуть больше 2 лет назад, когда родилась внучка. До этого приспособилась работать и с больными ногами. Не стояла, когда можно сидеть, не сидела, когда можно лежать. Ходила по минимуму. В общем, все движения только по необходимости. Потом помогала дочери: и с маленькой возилась, таскала ее только я, укачивала на руках, убирала 4-ех комнатную квартиру и ещё кучу всего. Ноги болели, но до нестерпимой боли доходило только после совсем уже сильных нагрузок с ходьбой и наклонами, или при попытках сделать хоть какую-то гимнастику. Сейчас маленькая посамостоятельней, есть робот-пылесос, дочь справляется без меня почти. Занимаю себя чем могу: хожу по магазинам, и т п. А, ну пока тепло было 3 часа с маленькой гуляла и купали ее вместе. Скучно уже, но пока коронавирус не победят более-менее, работа искать не буду. А так, можно бы уже часа на 4 няней или подготовкой детей к школе. Короче, вполне сносно. Когда нет сильных нагрузок, то почти не болит. Кстати, если нагрузить верхний отдел и руки, тоже начинают болеть. Когда маленькую по часу на весу кормили с ложки, болело. Но там боль обычная, на как в ногах. Короче, пользуюсь организмом с осторожностью. Видно всё уже слабенькой стало. Тут вот синдром Титце вроде был. Только вылечилась, как приложилась рёбрами к ванной, когда внучка там чуть не навернулась в воду, а я спасать бросилась. И ударилась-то несильно прям, а теперь рёбра болят в месте удара уже четвёртый день. Раньше кажется, я б от такого удара и на почувствовала последствий.

Амитииптилин я не пробовала никогда, но на форумах читала, что он очень плохо действует на сердце. У меня полная блокада правой ножки пучка Гисса, мне он противопоказан. Мне кажется, что он вообще препарат на для длительного применения. 
Тут кто-то на форуме выкладывал гимнастику при перекосе таза. Заинтересовала, решила попробовать. Ногам плохо не было от неё, как ни странно. Такое какое-то даже приятное расслабления было. Но я мало раз делала. Но на третий день от этой гимнастики скрутило шею, и плечо вроде, не помню уже точно, а названия мышц я так до сих пор и не выучила, но спазм получился даже в горле с этой стороны. Когда прошло, попробовала ещё, и снова тот же результат с шеей. На и бросила.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Сен 2020)

@горошек, через сколько дней прошло?
А то я тут все ногами машу, и хожу черт знает по сколько. И чем спасаетесь от этого "скрутило!
Мануалили места прикрепления таза справа, там все запаяно.
У меня тоже блокада там тоже и
Лежу жду, раскрутит или нет.
Я не знаю на сколько он Тицце, как мне объяснили, натягивается грудной снизу, место прикрепления широчайшей, она одной стороной крепиться к тазу, другой к руке снизу, ну и соответственно лестничные тоже.
Или наоборот уже, если мне ставят корешковый синдром, спазм лестничных ведёт к спазму мышц под ребрами.
Разве, что попробовать этот таз раскручивать очень осторожно.
Меня сильно удивляло, мне хорошо после массажа, упражнений, ходьбы. Иногда кажется, вот он счастье то, но все интересное начинается потом, где-то через день.
Сказали двигаться очень медленно и осторожно, ещё бы научиться так.
Я устала уже что то кому-то доказывать, на УЗИ спазм артерий, по МРТ стеноз и корешковый синдром, по ЭМНГ нарушение проводимости, в этих корешках, и в руке. Мне все улыбаются, и отправляют лечиться консервативно.
Нога синяя уже, там блок уже лет сто.
Мне вся комиссии я в поликлинике говорит, что от грыжи такого не бывает.
И улыбайся говорят, что заднешейный болевой синдром, т е.  сосуды там зажаты.
Я уже и пишу "вроде", когда оно совсем не вроде, а четко и ясно на исследованиях и выписках.
.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин.
> Как делать ЛФК, чтобы не травмировать связку, поражение Л4-л5, я в любом случае буду ее задевать.
> Что будет, если месяц не делать никаких упражнений?
> Или это не выход.
> Спасибо


Можно и не делать. Две трети страны живёт без гимнастики. И чувствую себя хорошо пока. А делать надо всегда правильно. Правильно это значит до боли чуть-чуть на боль но не через боль, с постепенным наращиванием как объема, частоты повторений, и Частоты подходов. упражнений.
Для этого нужно либо взять индивидуального тренера. Либо заняться какой-либо восточной практикой, где это подается как основной. Либо выполнять упражнения по порядку начиная от периода Минимальные нагрузки –острые боли, потом средней - подострой, потом существенной - хронической боли, с постепенным наращиванием нагрузки По вышеизложенным принципам


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Сен 2020)

И ещё, вот это "скрутило", сколько может вообще повторяться.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, я то как раз из той полстраны, что делает, и уходит в спазм каждый день. Сейчас пока лежу и готовлюсь.
Ответ один моих врачей, вы травмирует связку, а потом едите таблетки.
Или попытаться не двигать именно этим местом, где поясница?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, я то как раз из той полстраны, что делает, и уходит в спазм каждый день. Сейчас пока лежу и готовлюсь.
> Ответ один моих врачей, вы травмирует связку, а потом едите таблетки.
> Или попытаться не двигать именно этим местом, где поясница?


Попробуйте выпекать недели 03:04, станет лучше значит делали что-то не так. Станет также. Значит причина в другом.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Сен 2020)

У меня их три: 
А основная, гипоксия, и спастический парез по ходу локтевого нерва.

Может его чаще делать простой, все равно лежу?

@Доктор Ступин, если у меня эти ТИА постоянные, оно до конца и не восстановиться.
Если лежать, то полече, и ЛФК, и вроде идёт, но во первых, кто даст месяц лежать.
Такая стяжка головы в сторону, как на фото, не расслабить эти мышцы уже никак, а там и малая и большая грудная, и подлопаточнаявсе как камень один.
Может ещё есть какие нибудь упражнения?
Я руку другой рукой поднимаю, но лестничная сразу идёт колом, или плече немеет, все смотрят какие углы подъёма.
Спасибо


----------



## горошек (20 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Горошек, через сколько дней прошло?
> А то я тут все ногами машу, и хожу черт знает по сколько. И чем спасаетесь от этого "скрутило!


Прошло после чего? Если после удара, то 4. Делала ультрозвук с диклофенак мазью, лежала на колючке..... А боль усиливалась почему-то. А вот может и совпадение, но вчера махнула опять 10 гр куркумы и через пару часов стало легчать. Сегодня попробую продолжить такое лечение.
А все "скрутило" я лечу покоем для больного места, колючкой и удобной расслабляющей позой при лежании. Ну, это если без таблеток. Ещё мазью охлаждающе-разогревающей мажу.


----------



## Стёпа (20 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, я то как раз из той полстраны, что делает, и уходит в спазм каждый день. Сейчас пока лежу и готовлюсь.
> Ответ один моих врачей, вы травмирует связку, а потом едите таблетки.
> Или попытаться не двигать именно этим местом, где поясница?


Согласен с врачами. Сначала калечите, потом лечите. В вашем случае мануалку нельзя, т.к. опять калечите и ещё больше раздражаете.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Сен 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Согласен с врачами. Сначала калечите, потом лечите. В вашем случае мануалку нельзя, т.к. опять калечите и ещё больше раздражаете.


А разве мануальная терапия делается на пораженном сегменте? Пораженный сегмент – это патологический блок.
Мануальная терапия  предназначена для устранения функциональных блоков и для работы с поражёнными мышцами.
А уж добраться до связок, да ещё в позвоночнике, да ещё окостеневших – никому ещё не удавалось.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня их три:
> А основная, гипоксия, и спастический парез по ходу локтевого нерва.


Спастический порез не бывает из-за позвоночника!!!
Тут кто-то ошибается


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, а он не от позвоночника, он от спазма артерий, тут никто особо не ошибается.
И рука меня эта просто выводит из себя, она живёт своей жизнью. Во первых она скручена в ротаторе, во вторых, у меня немеет плечо. Во третьих, она может сократиться сама, вернее так и делает, в четветых, она сохнет.
Скорая на это смотрела, сказала парасиезии, парасиезии эта может быть 8 часов, а может каждые 2, потом отпускать. Тянет шею спереди, я фото выкладывала.
Есть правда у нее одна особенность, если насильно руки вверх не поднимать, и вообще вести себя тихо, свернувшись комочком, все это проходило раньше, через 4 дня, потом опять, если я за компом долго. Вот я тихонько жду пройдет или нет, похоже на какой то синдром после серии спазмов. Поэтому я и спрашиваю про эпилепсию, она бывает и без потери сознания.
У меня было так в детстве лет в 6, после травмы, в лет 14, и может быть лет в 30,  теперь это почти каждый день. Смотрю на паралич Тода, оно похоже очень. Причем мануальный терапевт,когда искал здоровые сегменты в моей спине, сказал, что фаза возбуждения и фаза торможения нарушены. И идёт это волнами. Я со Степой особо не спорю, мой терапевт дядька толковый, и невролог хороший,он хоть немного меня остановил от ненужной активности, а то я гипертонус в спортзале снимала, и направление дал, где искать причину.
Теперь осталось проверить действие финлепсина, и искать госучреждение, которое согласиться хоть как то мне помочь, но это не Бехтерева, это сосудистые проблемы и эритроциты у меня всегда повышены, одна из причин.
Ещё вариант вегетативная полинейропатия, потому что я довольно адекватно соображаю, даже когда спазм идёт этот. Тогда она аутоимунная, так как по большому счету я не пила и не пью особо, вернее совсем это не делаю, валерьяна ее снимает, она на спирту, так я вроде с водой мешаю.


----------



## Elka66 (21 Сен 2020)

Сходите к нормальному неврологу,вы москвичка,сходите к Брылеву,спастические парезы центрального происхождения,если он заподозрит аутоимунку,пошлет на дополнительные обследования ,МРТ он отправляет делать на три тесла на Волоколамке,посоветует где сделать нормальное энмг.И парастезии по восемь часов не длятся,единственное ночью их не ощущаешь.Для диагностики полинейропатии есть анализ на антитела к миелину,Брылев мне  и назначал.Каша какая то из врачей, обследований,надо найти своего доктора ,лечиться и мониторить состояние


----------



## горошек (21 Сен 2020)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Сходите к нормальному неврологу,вы москвичка,сходите к Брылеву,спастические парезы центрального происхождения,если он заподозрит аутоимунку,пошлет на дополнительные обследования ,МРТ он отправляет делать на три тесла на Волоколамке,посоветует где сделать нормальное энмг.И парастезии по восемь часов не длятся,единственное ночью их не ощущаешь.Для диагностики полинейропатии есть анализ на антитела к миелину,Брылев мне  и назначал.Каша какая то из врачей, обследований,надо найти своего доктора ,лечиться и мониторить состояние


Дак вроде из Питера она.....


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Сен 2020)

@Еlka66, МРТ головного мозга на 3 Тесла?
Просто я уже не знаю как попасть к нормальному, вчера опять прибегала девочка терапевт, выписала там какой то афабазол, и говорю ей про направление, опять через невролога, и опять к ней в поликлинику, я устала уже туда ходить.
Записываться самой, опять деньги, которые я так усилено пытаюсь заработать. И получается по разному.
Вас как лечат от этого всего?
Кроме антидепрессантов?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2020)

В общем, надо разбираться.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Сен 2020)

Они не говорят, что это центральный парез, а говорят спастический синдром.
И если его сильно сбивать, то он везде сбивается, не только в шейном отделе.
Там есть какая-то блок, если он уходит под затылком, вроде легче.
Сказали, что чем больше шелкаю, тем делаю себе хуже.


----------



## Elka66 (21 Сен 2020)

В Питере институт мозга есть,я с провинции документы для консультации на почту Праховой отправляла.Меня уже от няк лечат,хотя голова кружится и ноги немеют,может крон вылезет,РС сняли,в центре рс написали подозрение на нейроинфекцию,отправляют на пункцию, не хочу,хожу ,все дома делаю,а что после пункции будет не известно,тем более вся эта песня уже четыре года,если и есть нейроинфекция,я думаю ее уже лучше не трогать.


----------



## Стёпа (21 Сен 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А разве мануальная терапия делается на пораженном сегменте? Пораженный сегмент – это патологический блок.
> Мануальная терапия  предназначена для устранения функциональных блоков и для работы с поражёнными мышцами.
> А уж добраться до связок, да ещё в позвоночнике, да ещё окостеневших – никому ещё не удавалось.


Не знаю, что ей там делает ее мануальный, но человеку хуже становится. Ей уже все врачи об этом говорят, что нужно прекратить. А скорее всего, после щелчков, мышцы и связки в ее случае уходят ещё в больший спазм, что и даёт картину СПА


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Сен 2020)

Нейроинфекция, понятно, я прочитала про печеночную колику, боль отдающая в шею лопатку и руку, и спазм под правым ребром и по всему животу. Особенно лёжа на левом боку, не понятно только чего мне там скорая колола и чего я там пью, по ночам она и начинается.
Мне там все опять тянет, и опять под утро, я ещё напилась вязких милорелаксантов и зарядку поделала.

@Стёпа, мануальный терапевт расслабляет мышцы после спазма, и все, ничего он толком не делает, не хрустит, не убирает блоки, считается, что он мне улучшает венозный отток, он улучшается, на денёк.
Запретил массаж и резкие движения.
Мне не от него хуже, мне до него было уж очень плохой, после него с маленькими просветами.
Сейчас опять не хорошо, я к нему не каждый день хожу, уже когда сил терпеть эту петрушку нет, не берет ее ничего.

@Elka66, после пункции может быть хуже?
Мне когда делали операцию на колене я затребовала именно такой способ наркоза , чтобы отключили низ тела, а не общий. Дико болела голова потом, и я долго не могла восстановиться, месяца 3-4, может это все последствия.


----------



## Стёпа (21 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Стёпа, мануальный терапевт расслабляет мышцы после спазма, и все, ничего он толком не делает, не хрустит, не убирает блоки, считается, что он мне улучшает венозный отток, он улучшается, на денёк.
> Запретил массаж и резкие движения.
> Мне не от него хуже, мне до него было уж очень плохой, после него с маленькими просветами.
> Сейчас опять не хорошо, я к нему не каждый день хожу, уже когда сил терпеть эту петрушку нет, не берет ее ничего.


ну дай бог, чтобы это было так. Но все же рассмотрите вариант теплого бассейна для спинальников с инструктором,  это даст мышцам еще лучше расслабиться в воде и улучшит лимфо отток. Если после миорелаксанта, как вы описываете позвоночник начинает отхрустываться, то это как раз и есть снятие блоков при спазмах мышц, которые держат позвоночник в натянутом состоянии. У меня такой же эффект.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Сен 2020)

@Стёпа, какой нафиг бассейн, у меня рука не разгибается, он был и теплый и холодный, шея и пол тела опять колом.
@Еlka66, что вы делали в острый период, чёт я вообще ничего не могу делать дома, я даже не знаю, куда сейчас звонить, в скорую бесполезно наверное, там опять будет диклофенак, и что это остеохондроз.


----------



## Стёпа (21 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Степа, какой нафиг бассейн, у меня рука не разгибается, он был и теплый и холодный, шея и пол тела опять колом.
> Еlka66, что вы делали в острый период, чёт я вообще ничего не могу делать дома, я даже не знаю, куда сейчас звонить, в скорую бесполезно наверное, там опять будет диклофенак, и что это остеохондроз.


НПВС, миорелаксант, сосудистые, бандаж по часам одевать и покой.  Это нужно курсами проходить, которые вам должен невролог назначить. Ваша проблема в том, что вы не слушаете врачей, вам говорят уже все, что не нужно нагружать, но вы тут же приходите от врача и начинаете делать планки, растягивания, силовые, мануальные техники. Как врач должен вас лечить, если вы не слушаетесь его?


----------



## Стёпа (21 Сен 2020)

Физио процедуры стоит подключать дозированно, только после снятия острого периода, когда организм начнет восстанавливаться. Это мое мнение по наблюдениям и из личного опыта.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, как можно повлиять на гидроцефалию, у меня сейчас голова треснет, я не знаю даже кому звонить при этом, скорая на мое заявление плевать хотела, диклофенак мне не поможет.
Степа, у меня нет острого и не острого, если спастический синдром, он острый каждые часов 8. Организм в таком режиме не восстанавливается, а разрушается, это как американские горки, и вечно на них кататься.

@Стёпа, где у Вас этот отхрустывающий эффект, в трапеции он есть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Не знаю, что ей там делает ее мануальный, но человеку хуже становится. Ей уже все врачи об этом говорят, что нужно прекратить. А скорее всего, после щелчков, мышцы и связки в ее случае уходят ещё в больший спазм, что и даёт картину СПА


Спазм чего дает картину синдром позвоночной артерии?


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Сен 2020)

СПА даёт неравномерность оттока, у меня голова сегодня взорвется просто.
Неравномерность оттока даёт спазмы и в моем случае картину ТИА, малых, с потерей чувствительности, и нарушением мозгового кровообращения, спазмы в районе затылка, вернее под ним.

Если походить немного, то вроде отток этот лучше, но я вся под таблетками разных сортов и мастей, попробуй походи называется.


----------



## Стёпа (21 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Стёпа, где у Вас этот отхрустывающий эффект, в трапеции он есть?


Мышца расслабляется и позвоночник начинает отхрустывать, болевой синдром начинает уменьшаться, объем движений увеличиваться. Но тут вся фишка в том, что не стоит давать нагрузку на позвоночник и мышцы, во время приема.  При эффекте миорелаксанта и нагрузки на позвоночник, вы можете усугубить ситуацию, т.к. не знанете грань предела движения и после завершения терапии, травмированная связка и мышца, уходит еще в больший защитный спазм. Короче нужен покой.  Гидроцефалия подтверждается только на МРТ головы,  не путайте ее с нарушенным венозным оттоком из головы из-за больной шеи, сиптоматика схожа ( распирание головы, давящие боли на глаза и т.д.)


Kaprikon написал(а):


> СПА даёт неравномерность оттока, у меня голова сегодня взорвется просто.
> Неравномерность оттока даёт спазмы и в моем случае картину ТИА, малых, с потерей чувствительности, и нарушением мозгового кровообращения, спазмы в районе затылка, вернее под ним.


Вы путаете цепочку. Спазм дает мышца и связка, далее от этого происходит спазм ПА и нарушается отток венозный, отсюда вся симптоматика  голове. Поэтому и прописывают миорелаксант и воротник на шею, чтобы ослабить давление. При ходьбе отток улучшается.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Сен 2020)

Ну и сколько при этих милорелаксантах лежать нужно, ну не путаю, нарушен венозный отток, и расширение лобных долей, так как отток нарушен.
Это и даёт картину. Только давно это и каждый день.
У меня трапеция вся а шишках и горячая становиться если идёт спазм этот.
Вроде больше 2-3 дней не рекомендуют.


----------



## Стёпа (21 Сен 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Спазм чего дает картину синдром позвоночной артерии?


Да, спазм мышцы и связки дает патологический спазм ПА. Я уже с этим мучаюсь после травмы шеи давно, защитная реакция организма. Улучшение есть только после миорелаксанта и массажа, воротняка. Но мышечная память очень долгая и проходить это будет долго к сожалению. Меня нейрохирург настроил, что это долгое лечение мышц.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ну и сколько при этих милорелаксантах лежать нужно, ну не путаю, нарушен венозный отток, и расширение лобных долей, так как отток нарушен.
> Это и даёт картину. Только давно это и каждый день.
> У меня трапеция вся а шишках и горячая становиться если идёт спазм этот.
> Вроде больше 2-3 дней не рекомендуют.


что больше 2-3 дней?


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Сен 2020)

Да лежать, больше 2-3 дней, мне шею то скрутило сильно, когда работала в пятницу.
Я наоборот, опять ЛФК, после милорелаксанта.

@Стёпа, после какого нейрохирурга, может мне с ним тоже пообщаться.
У меня там блок конкретный, малая, большая, грудные, трапеция укорочена и в спазме и верхняя и нижняя часть, лестничные по моему все три, ну короче долгими стараниями за долгие годы добытый такой комок мышц, больше справа.
Плюс нарушена проводимость по корешкам, мне кажется эту статую "компьютерной Миши" ничем уже не пробьешь.
Она у меня от Лирики немного оживала, и то на пару тройку часов, баклосан как конфета идёт.


----------



## Стёпа (21 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Да лежать, больше 2-3 дней, мне шею то скрутило сильно, когда работала в пятницу.
> Я наоборот, опять ЛФК, после милорелаксанта.


Вам организм и подсказывает, что так делать нельзя. Отставьте только ходьбу, она хорошо влияет на отток.  Про остальное забыть на месяц и наблюдать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Мышца расслабляется и позвоночник начинает отхрустывать, болевой синдром начинает уменьшаться, объем движений увеличиваться. Но тут вся фишка в том, что не стоит давать нагрузку на позвоночник и мышцы, во время приема.  При эффекте миорелаксанта и нагрузки на позвоночник, вы можете усугубить ситуацию, т.к. не знанете грань предела движения и после завершения терапии, травмированная связка и мышца, уходит еще в больший защитный спазм. Короче нужен покой.  Гидроцефалия подтверждается только на МРТ головы,  не путайте ее с нарушенным венозным оттоком из головы из-за больной шеи, сиптоматика схожа ( распирание головы, давящие боли на глаза и т.д.)


Подлопаточный бурсит


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Да, спазм мышцы и связки дает патологический спазм ПА. Я уже с этим мучаюсь после травмы шеи давно, защитная реакция организма. Улучшение есть только после миорелаксанта и массажа, воротняка. Но мышечная память очень долгая и проходить это будет долго к сожалению. Меня нейрохирург настроил, что это долгое лечение мышц.


Особенно хорошо про спазм связки!


----------



## Стёпа (21 Сен 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Особенно хорошо про спазм связки!


а что по вашему происходит со связкой во время спазма, как защитная реакция организма? или только мышцы реагируют поверхностные и глубокие?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Подлопаточный бурсит


Каприкон говорит, что у нее спазм под затылком в районе 1-2 позвонка, отсюда и идут головные боли напряжения и спазм мышц, который дает ей такую картину. Лопатки, плечи, поясницы тоже больные конечно, но самое противное это шея, т.к. голова перестает соображать.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Сен 2020)

@Стёпа, связка от постоянной травматизации утолщается, и даёт такой синдром, если ее постоянно травмировать, она превращается в кость , это ее защитная реакция. Если по чуть чуть давать нагрузки, она немного может растянуться, но по моему, что то ее каждый раз травмирует.

@Доктор Ступин, он подлопаточный тоже, там мышца сокращена, лопатка встаёт колом по моему. Место под лопаткой, я туда дотронуться не могу спазм там, дегенерация или что я не понимаю, меня в пот бросает, когда я это место трогаю.
Как его диагностировать? И лечить?
От большого пальца до локтя. И немеет она то в пальце, то в локте, то как бы в самом плече, ее как клеем сковывает.
Сама трапеция нет там иннервации и все, там у меня камни какие-то гремят, не кости.
Я фото цепляла, если там нет иннервации, мышцы со временем должны "раствориться" или что должно с ними произойти?
Я расслабила,  ну и все оно куда то в сторону ушло.

@Доктор Ступин,
Вопрос насчёт этого трицепса и опасного раздражения корешка,
1)слабый он совсем, трицепс,и руку держит то, что спереди, лестничные, и она согнута всегда.Что значит на 100 не погибнет, по моему он к этому стремиться. Я его мну постоянно, там все мышцы как пустые комки. Прострелы это значит, что нерв не погиб?
2) слабость ног есть, обеих в ступнях
3) куда двигаться дальше?
4) миорелаксанты расслабляют лестничные тоже, по моему это хуже, на воротник ему плевать.
6) контрольную ЭМНР сделать?, у меня мозги не соображают, когда там все колом стоит, или это и есть тот самый функциональный блок, и после операции все тоже самое будет.
7) очередная скорая, корешковый синдром, плевал он на все таблетки.
Если уже формируется миелопатия, поздно что то делать? Рукой сегодня опять получила по лицу при ЛФК.

На подлопаточный бурсит это тоже похоже, но стреляет спереди, там где шейное сплетение.
Мне в понедельник к врачу только, не хочу опять не нужные назначения.
Как можно диагностировать бурсит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2020)

> 1)слабый он совсем, трицепс,и руку держит то, что спереди, лестничные, и она согнута всегда.Что значит на 100 не погибнет, по моему он к этому стремиться. Я его мну постоянно, там все мышцы как пустые комки. Прострелы это значит, что нерв не погиб?


А откуда спастика?


> 2) слабость ног есть, обеих в ступнях


ЭНМГ подтвердила


> 3) куда двигаться дальше?


К врачу.


> 4) миорелаксанты расслабляют лестничные тоже, по моему это хуже, на воротник ему плевать.


Они не умеют расслаблять выборочно.


> 6) контрольную ЭМНР сделать?, у меня мозги не соображают, когда там все колом стоит, или это и есть тот самый функциональный блок, и после операции все тоже самое будет.


О какой операции речь?


> 7) очередная скорая, корешковый синдром, плевал он на все таблетки.


А причина вызова?


> Если уже формируется миелопатия, поздно что то делать? Рукой сегодня опять получила по лицу при ЛФК.


Надо ее подтвердить.


> На подлопаточный бурсит это тоже похоже, но стреляет спереди, там где шейное сплетение.


Тогда на подлопаточный стреляет.


> Мне в понедельник к врачу только, не хочу опять не нужные назначения.
> Как можно диагностировать бурсит?


Если при поднимании руки бултыхает по ребрам сзади, то есть. Лечения в стандарте не требует. Пусть бултыхает.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Сен 2020)

Спастика вроде от шеи, каждое утро, руку скручивает, шея горячая, руку по всей длине, скорая, потому, что это дико больно.

Может это прострел конечно, но такой силы, я эту руку не в согнутом состоянии не могу держать, не в разогнутом, простреливает от 7 по всей спине, и грудному отделу, скотомы перед глазами.
Это когда зигзаги, потом все расплывается в сроки свете, так полчаса, потом проходит. Потом головная боль, она точно ничем не снимается.

Скорая подтвердила стропных рефлексов нет, тыкали там и что-то водили ничего там не сокращается.
ЭМНР подтвердила нарушение проводимости в шейном и грудном отделе.
До ног я не дошла, я пока и по квартире не здорово хожу.

@Доктор Ступин, спастика идёт от мышц и связок под рукой, переход в грудной отдел, выход всех, если туда положить руку, там все в шишках.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2020)

Боль и спастика - это разное. Думаю, спастикой Вы называете боль.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин,
1)нет, идёт потеря чувствительности шеи, места на фото и руки,  потом резкая боль по ходу всей руку,я не могут не разогнуть эту руку, ни согнуть. обычно это все начинается под утро, и может длиться от 3 до 8 часов. 
2) Я пока не знаю, что это вызывает, либо наклон головы, либо поворот головы, либо движение рукой, сгибание ее в локте, или вообще, свет от компьютера, или крыловидная лопатка, но что чем-то я себе раздражаю.
3)Спазм идёт по всему телу, справа и руки и ноги, и диафрагма.
Невролог в понедельник, но мне не помогает никакой ничего. Попробую ЭЭГ от невролога добиться, уже денег нет на постоянные исследования.
4)Может конечно это мигрень такая, потому что фотопсии  и звуки и запах тоже могут спровоцировать, но мигрень каждый раз не бывает наверное.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин,
1)парез,  МРТ его не покажет, ЭМНР показывает.Больше всего в большом пальце руки, было 70, сейчас он синий, может больше.
2)В локте, пронатор, а какое движение выполняет ступинатор?попробовала объем движений во всех направлениях кроме разгибания в сторону больше 30 градусов, не даёт это сделать мышца от локтя в подмышечную впадину которая уходит, она в принципе и сохнет.
Все движения, которые связаны с подъемом руки в плечевом суставе органичены, при если проявить настойчивость, плечевую кость просто приводит к грудине, а кисть выворачивает.
4)В левой руке тоже, но там больший объем движений, по ЭМНР пареза не было.
5) по шишкам в надостной, и выступающей лопатке похоже на плесит или Песонджер,
6)какие исследования просить у невролога, таблетки я без них знаю, они не помогают, про ишемию надостной  и лестничных тоже, и про то, что мне там артерию поджимает тоже.
Я знаю, он знает, но будет нести опять чушь, про Лирики, милорелаксанты и антидепрессанты, которые артерии не лечат.
Фиксирование руки на в согнутом состоянии может разгрузить плечевое сплетение, ну и лестничные мышцы соответственно?
Или руку лучше выпрямить?
_спаисибо.

_

Вопрос Доктору @AIR
1)   имеется неправильный стереотип ходьбы, с детства, фиксирована правая стопа, что в свою очередь приводит к неправильной работе Тбс, левый слабее.
2) как компенсация, левое плечо выше, правое ниже.
3) разный диаметр ПА, правая уже  на много,  спазм лестничных мышц справа, там зажато все, артерия, подключичная зажата,
4) в шее, МТС, спазм косой мышцы головы, спазм коротких ротаторов, есть грыжи, слева, ослаблена диафрагма справа, правая рука из за плохого кровообращения, не работает, не вся, а то, что снабжает ПА, из за раздражения под затылком нет чувствительности в щеке, и орбите глаза.
5) вопрос, как немного расслабить мышцы плечевого пояса? Как лучше держать руку при плохом кровоснабжении в трапеции, лестничных, малой грудной мышце.
Стоит ли ее фиксировать, или это привет к ещё большей проблеме.
6) как работать с мышцами так, чтобы не допускать ещё большего обызвествления продольной связки.
Спасибо.

@AleksSeich
1)Отжиматься по моему не нужно, так как плечевой пояс работает не равномерно.
2)Про мигрень, я о ней не знала, было пару раз, я понять не могла, почему так болит голова, особенно, при длительной поездке, и если новый год, с шампанским.
Значения тогда не придала особого, по болело прошло.
3)Сейчас не знаю, как спасаться.Нужно, чтобы немного наладился кровоток. После последнего приступа у меня вся кожа головы справа, "хрустит" и шея спереди.
Сама поняла, что реакция на яркий свет,  в частности, от постоянного смотрения на экран монитора, реакция на запахи, вернее,не переносимость некоторых запахов, и продуктов, в том числе меда, и фотопсии,  а так же на все, что сдавливает шею, с последующей головной болью с одной стороны, ну совсем не невроз.
Это как раз всегда и было, напоить молоком с медом в детстве не могли ни при каких обстоятельствах. И я всю жизнь практически не смотрю телевизор, не любила ходить в кино, театр пожалуйста.
4)Нарушен липидный обмен, высокие эритроциты, черт его знает, как от этого спасаться.
Ботекс  кололи в основном в трапецию, и шею спереди, он свою функцию выполнил. Ничего не сокращается,чуть больше ещё,  не на чем будет держаться, этой шее.
5) как вы спасаетесь и кому обращаетесь по этому вопросу?


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, у меня скотомы постоянные перед глазами, это такие, скотомы, каждое утро, глазная мигрень, потом шейная, к кому обращаться?



Вроде по чуть чуть восстанавливается сила в руке,  в ноге похуже.Обычно на это должно уйти до  трёх недель.
Как пережить эти шейные проблемы, продолжая работать, хоть по чуть чуть!
Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Сен 2020)

К неврологу


----------



## olga68 (26 Сен 2020)

Так же мучаюсь с рукой и плечом уже года три. Перепробовала все, что можно. В обострение рука сильно слабеет, плечо дико болит. Имею грыжу C5-6 3 мм. Помогают только блокады.  Делает нейрохирург длинной иглой в шею. Наверное в фассетки. Плюс физио на лопатки и плавные круговые вращения руками. Все попытки силовых упражнений приводят к обострению.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Сен 2020)

Шейная мигрень, врач в понедельник.

@olga68, спасибо, бог бы с этими руками, у меня мигрень эта шейная каждый день, сил уже нет, с аурой.
Вы из какого города?
Кто Вам тут что колит тонкой иглой?
Силовые нагрузки нельзя, мне сказали уже.

Плавание тоже пока нельзя, и за комп нельзя. У меня спазмируется мышца между первым и вторым шейным, из за грыж этих.
Нужно как то пережить вот теперешний период, к врачу, ещё бы кто в этом что соображал.
@Доктор Ступин.
Лётчики же летают, к какому врачу?
Сейчас опять болевой пошел синдром, после этих вспышек.
Тромбоз в каротидном бассейне и эта каждодневная шейная мигрень?
Какой врач может в этом разбираться, не прикрепляются у меня фотоснимки, большие, как не уменьшай.
Спасибо

Какой врач может в этом разбираться?
Спасибо

Па, с с сильными болями, потому, что каждый день.


----------



## AIR (26 Сен 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> 5) вопрос, как немного расслабить мышцы плечевого пояса? Как лучше держать руку при плохом кровоснабжениив трапеции, лестничных, малой грудной мышце.
> Стоит ли ее фиксировать, или это привет к ещё большей проблеме.
> 6) как работать с мышцами так, чтобы не допускать ещё большего обезивествления продольной связки.


Учитывая многообразие и длительность мышечно-тонических нарушений, дать максимально точный и полезный совет заочно не представляется возможным. К тому же имеются данные за нарушение нервно-мышечной регуляции.
Если руку фиксировать, то легко может возникнуть мышечная контрактура,  нарушение микроциркуляции и т.д... Мышцы должны работать, двигаться. Пусть очень плавно и медленно,  осторожно, но двигаться.
Для расслабления мышц, кроме того же введения ботулотоксина, применяют иглотерапию,  баночный массаж , постизометрическую релаксацию.   Также упражнения мягкие, плавные, с обязательным ощущением проблемных участков по типу цигун...
Лучше всего, конечно, обратиться к специалисту по диагностике и лечению мышечно-тонических нарушений.


----------



## Стёпа (27 Сен 2020)

@AIR, доктор, а что делать с подзатылочной зоной и спазмом?  Оттуда все проблемы с головой идут.


----------



## AIR (27 Сен 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> @AIR, доктор, а что делать с подзатылочной зоной и спазмом? Оттуда все проблемы с головой идут.


Обратиться к специалисту, который методом мягкой прессуры (а иногда и очень мягкой) поработает с подзатылочными мышцами,, далее с длинными мышцами шеи в месте прикрепления к черепу. Затем покажет простые акцентированные упражнения именно на кранио-вертебральный переход и места прикрепления к черепу, но ни в коем случае не ниже С1-С2.
Самому конечно попробовать можно, но результат крайне зависит от понимания ситуации и выполнения методологии работы...
P.S. И, разумеется, в такой же степени , результат зависит и от опыта и мастерства специалиста..


----------



## Стёпа (27 Сен 2020)

@AIR, это понятно, что нужно работать с подзатылочными спазмированными мышцами в комплексе.  Хочу у вас спросить как человека с большим опытом  по поводу самопомощи в данной патологии, если нет спеца под рукой. Написал в ЛС.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Окт 2020)

@olga68, Вы в каком городе живёте?Если в СПБ, кто делает, напишите в личку пожалуйста. Я записана к нейрохирургу, на сколько помогают блокады?
У меня рука как нож складной, слабость во всех мышцах, малой грудной, большой, широчайшей, вся правая сторона.попробовала отжаться, не получается ни разу.
ЭМНР делала, на плохом весной и год назад, там все нервы были поражены, включая грудной, я как-то не плохо отжималась. Теперь корешки все проводимы, но не работает трицепс, и все, что с ним связано.
Дико болит затылок.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Окт 2020)

@AIR.
А что делать, если нарушения не миофасциальные, а спастические?
Сильно сокращено сухожилие правой руки.Год назад по ЭМНГ была нарушена проводимость по лучевому нерву, ЭМНР три месяца назад- все корешки, включая грудной нерв, сейчас проводимость по всем нервам руки, но рука почему-то "сворачивается", трицепс атрофирован.
Я пробовала и медленные и быстрые, при парче,  рука сворачивается в локте, особенно при растягивающих движениях,как впрочем и при ЛФК, и тренажёрах. Я очень хочу это сухожилие растянуть, можно ли это как то сделать, плавными движениями?
Больше всего мне не нравиться, что она пытается "застыть" в плече, я ее по вскому дёргаю, не даю это сделать.
Если резко руку согнуть в локтевом суставе,  плечо просто превращается в камень.
У меня парез руки.


----------



## AIR (5 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @AIR.
> А что делать, если нарушения не миофасциальные, а спастические?


Давать умозрительные рекомендации в нестандартных,  затянувшихся случаях , дело крайне сложное. Например,  из шести пациентов на сегодня у меня,  при осмотре оказалось не то, что предполагалось предварительно при их рассказе. Одно дело, спастика нагрузочного характера и спастика при повреждении мышечной иннервации..


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Год назад по ЭМНГ была нарушена проводимость по лучевому нерву, ЭМНР три месяца назад- все корешки, включая грудной нерв, сейчас проводимость по всем нервам руки, но рука почему-то "сворачивается", трицепс атрофирован.


Опять же, нужен очный осмотр специалиста с скурпулёзным разбором результата. На каком уровне и почему было нарушение проводимости и почему она восстановилась. .  По хорошему нужен качественный осмотр всей руки от шеи и затем работа с ней мануально - улучшение местного кровообращения,  микроциркуляции.  Это будет уменьшать атрофию и улучшать эластичность,  уменьшать ригидность напряженных сухожилий и мышц. По мере этого улучшения подключать упражнения,  тогда они будут более эффективными.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Больше всего мне не нравиться, что она пытается "застыть" в плече, я ее по вскому дёргаю, не даю это сделать.
> Если резко руку согнуть в локтевом суставе, плечо просто превращается в камень.


Как я уже писал, нужна работа начиная с шеи и плеча , как предварительная подготовка перед началом упражнений .


Kaprikon написал(а):


> можно ли это как то сделать, плавными движениями?


Конечно,  мягкие и плавные движения, до ограничения,  предпочтительней.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Окт 2020)

@AIR, спасибо, тромбоз подключичной вены и подмышечной тоже, сейчас по УЗИ.
Я ещё вчера руку эту надергала гантелями и проч.

Спастика движения.
И теперь точно не знаю что с этим делать. Во мне столько всяких Лирик, антидепресантов, и проч.,

С 1-С2, высокое вхождение устья ПА, раздражение артерии  на уровне C5-С6, тоже, плюс перейдя лестничная мышца.


----------



## olga68 (7 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @olga68, Вы в каком городе живёте?Если в СПБ, кто делает, напишите в личку пожалуйста. Я записана к нейрохирургу, на сколько помогают блокады?
> У меня рука как нож складной, слабость во всех мышцах, малой грудной, большой, широчайшей, вся правая сторона.попробовала отжаться, не получается ни разу.
> ЭМНР делала, на плохом весной и год назад, там все нервы были поражены, включая грудной, я как-то не плохо отжималась. Теперь корешки все проводимы, но не работает трицепс, и все, что с ним связано.
> Дико болит затылок.


Здравствуйте. Я не из Спб, поэтому не могу про врачей сказать. Блокады делал н/х. Пробовали в плечо обкалывать сустав, но не очень помогло. А вот в шею помогает на пару месяцев. У меня такое чувство, что какая то мышца где то в районе лопатки не работает. Записалась к мануальному. Не знаю, поможет ли. Есть сколиоз и грыжа в шейном. Но у меня после тпф проблемы в поясничном. Может, и оттуда.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Окт 2020)

@olga68, спасибо,проблема скорее оттуда, если есть сосудистый изменения.
Кровоснабжение в  области s4-5, l1-l2,  и 7 шейный- зоны ишемии.   Их там много этих мышц. Трапеция-зубчатая;ромбовидная- малая грудная -лестничные, если сколиоз.
Если блокада помогла, то наверное что то из серии лестничных мышц.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Окт 2020)

@AIR, 
1)осификация связки в шейном отделе и 2)постоянно раздражание позвоночной и подключичной артерии, плечо не держится, 
3)на ЭКГ местное нарушение проводимости, 
4) расширение яремной вены
5) расслабление диафрагмы, все справа
6) переодтчески опущение почки на 6 см.
Что делать? Лежать?
Я даже не знаю, что фиксировать, руку, шею, почку.
7)Спазм и моментально пол тела синего цвета, во рту привкус крови, но оно так и было,  "бьёт" в челюсть, иногда до такого состояния, что на губах кровь, и идёт это все из под затылка, с1-с2. Шея моментально немеет.
8)Так при любом неосторожном движении.
9)Кто *такое* вообще лечит или хоть как то *облегчает* состояние?
10)На спине спать не могу, там этот вечный плотный "отек", на боку тоже, там сплетение, на животе нельзя. 
Спасибо


----------



## AIR (7 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> 9)Кто *такое* вообще лечит или хоть как то *облегчает* состояние?


Предполагаю, что-то вроде тандема: психотерапевт + специалист вроде меня - по диагностике мышечно-связочных нарушений и работе мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Окт 2020)

@AIR
1)Я  пробовала *мягкую* технику, но по моему он мне только симптомы снимает, я не знаю, до какой степени *можно* там все *расслаблять*. Если расслабили, нужно *меньше* двигаться? Нужен ли *воротник*?
 Спазм идёт приступами.
В результате был ответ, что так будет *всегда*. Что *грустно* совсем. Артерию раздражало всегда, но как то все *держалось*. Стоит ли пробовать *блокады*?
2) психотерапевты отказались, спастику они не лечат.
_3)Мы *ботекс* накололи в трапецию, рука вообще "упала", лопатка выехала.

Спасибо._


----------



## Стёпа (7 Окт 2020)

@Kaprikon, вы сходили к н/х ?


----------



## AIR (8 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> 1)Я пробовала *мягкую* технику, но по моему он мне только симптомы снимает, я не знаю, до какой степени *можно* там все *расслаблять*. Если расслабили, нужно *меньше* двигаться? Нужен ли *воротник*?
> Спазм идёт приступами.


Работа до восстановления физиологического состояния мышц,  по возможности конечно. Не так, чтобы "тянуло", но и не до такой степени, чтобы "болталось". То есть не тупо "расслаблять" просто, а улучшение местного кровообращения,  микроциркуляции с восстановлением притока и оттока. Нормально двигаться, не лежать, но и не скакать козой. Если работать правильно, восстанавливать мышцы то и воротник не нужен.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Окт 2020)

@Стёпа, завтра.
Там тромбоз в руке, и кисть висит.
@AIR, спасибо большое.


----------



## Стёпа (8 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Там тромбоз в руке, и кисть висит.


Вы с тромбозом не боитесь тягать гантели? Вспомните Турчинского


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Окт 2020)

@Стёпа,я уже не "тягаю" было дело, после антидепрессантов, занималась в тренажёрном зале.
Как раз ман терапевт мне все и рассказал по этому поводу, про гантели тренажёры и прочие нагрузки, как и насчёт антидепрессантов.
Как у Вас успехи, с воротником?


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, отправил сегодня нейрохирург переделывать МРТ шеи.
1) мне не сильно понятно, куда делись две предыдущие грыжи, у меня с ними вообще история странная, то есть то нет, в пояснице была большая, пишут протрузи.Было 3 грыжи в шее, стала одна, 3 мм, компенсирует оба корешка, с6-с7, руки не работает две
2) грыжа шмоля откуда-то  4 мм с отеком костного мозга, може поэтому шею чувствую не стабильной, и ее заваливает в сторону.
3) нейрохирург чуть позже, в среду.
4) какие-то неимоверные боли по ночам в обеих руках, правая сохнет, вернее у нее не работает трецепс, абсолютно.
5) в понедельник стационар, но у меня полетел весь ЖК, и поджелудочная, в ней неровные контуры, во вторник пойдут смотреть, что там. Я не знаю, чем обезболить, НСПВ нельзя из за кишечника, Лирику из за поджелудочной, аминотриптилин из за сердца, там местные изменения.
6) какие ещё есть варианты, диклофенак помогает часа на 4 в уколах.
Спасибо


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Окт 2020)

7) по ЭМНГ локтевой нерв проводим, значит организм что то восстанавливает))но кисть висит, и руку сворачивает в локте.
8) из обезболивающих есть декомезтазон и Дипроспан, пробовать их, или это бесполезно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Окт 2020)

> 1) мне не сильно понятно, куда делись две предыдущие грыжи, у меня с ними вообще история странная, то есть то нет, в пояснице была
> большая, пишут протрузия. Было 3 грыжи в шее, стала одна, 3 мм, компенсирует оба корешка, с6-с7, руки не работает две


Так и написано, что на оба корешка.? Но и написанное не есть точно. Осмотр врача + анализ МРТ+ЭНМГ=вот наиболее точно


> 2) грыжа шморля откуда-то  4 мм с отеком костного мозга, може поэтому шею чувствую не стабильной, и ее заваливает в сторону.


От этого не заваливает.


> 3) нейрохирург чуть позже, в среду.


Послушаем.


> 4) какие-то неимоверные боли по ночам в обеих руках, правая сохнет, вернее у нее не работает трецепс, абсолютно.


Не можем оценить. ЭНМГ когда была и что показала? Рефлексы?


> 5) в понедельник стационар, но у меня полетел весь ЖК, и поджелудочная, в ней неровные контуры, во вторник пойдут смотреть, что там. Я не знаю, чем обезболить, НСПВ нельзя из за кишечника, Лирику из за поджелудочной, аминотриптилин из за сердца, там местные изменения.


Лирика и поджелудка?


> 6) какие ещё есть варианты, диклофенак помогает часа на 4 в уколах.


Если колете Диклофенак, а он самый сильный, но и самый вредный, то все остальное точно можно. Просите Трамал.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, 
1)пока *мнение*, что парез правой руки, наличие этих шмолей в тогда без указаний размера и грыж выше в 3мм, при канале  9 мм даёт мне  картину *миелопатии*.
2)Парез он посмотрел, руку поднял она сворачивается в локте. Написал парез *неуточненный*, на блокады как то замялся, сказал, что расстроило, может искать другого нейрохирурга, и срочно отправил переделывать МРТ, последнему полгода.
Если доберусь до компьютера, диск я выложу.
3)По ЭМНР,  ПДЕ *повышена*, в бицепса, трицепс даже смотреть не стали, там все сухое, нет *мышцы*. Не грубое страдание шейных корешков есть, и белые мушка перед глазами при сгибании руки тоже.
*Тромбоз* в подключичной артерии.
4)Если в этом не виновата поджелудочная, и там только киста, а не что нибудь получше, то что можно сделать при  просевшем диске и парезе, которому *больше* 9 месяцев?Порадовало, что нервы в руке проводимы, не было там проводимости год назад, вернее 50 процентов.
5) Лирику сказал закусывать аминотрептилином, я пока не знаю насчёт такой схемы, почки обе тоже не работают, с них и пошло все.
6) есть декомезтазон и Дипроспан, я в выходные устала сходить сума от боли, они могут как то помочь? В невыходные делает НСПВ либо муж, либо хожу в поликлинику. Сделать такой укол в частной клинике 600 р. за один.

Спасибо.

7)Так и написано на оба корешка, так и по ЭМНГ,и так по УЗИ сосудов, и так по слабости в руках, слева получше. Киевидная деформация С8.


----------



## Стёпа (10 Окт 2020)

@Kaprikon, к какому н/х ходили?


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Окт 2020)

@Стёпа
В Медику, центр лечения боли, Коваленко Р.А.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Только так получается прикрепить заключение.

Там открывается через "ещё больше Инстаграм"


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Окт 2020)

1)Этот узел и болит как раз, раньше болело не так сильно, только онемение.
2)Если он даёт отек спинного мозга, как лучше себя вести - меньше двигаться?Пусть он там себе формируется, только не болит.

@Доктор Ступин, там *выше* описание, у меня нет дисковода, в понедельник попробую выложить снимки:
1) рефлексы *повышены*, в правой там при подъёме руки рефлексов нет, она сгибается, в локте. в ЭМНГ только рук было хорошо, трецепса нет, там просто нет мышцы и все. 
3) если описание на последнем МРТ верные, то интересно, куда делись остальные грыжи, кроме той, которая *продавила* позвонок, если получится выложит МРТ, и грыж там нет, то у меня какой-то особый механизм их рассасывания, в *2019* году они были, и в описании и на снимках. Такая же история в пояснице, грыжа, протрузия, и отек. И та же в грудном отделе, только там остеопороз.
*Грыж* нет, болит сильнее, это *фасеточные* синдром?
4) по нерву не *было* проведения, рука болела меньше, сейчас больше, и работает хуже и *болит*.
5) что будет когда продольная связка и это безобразие болность сформируется в блок? Перестанет работать рука? Лучше не раздражать пока это место? Я все время не даю ему это сделать, стать блоком, что в пояснице, что в шее. 
7) с операцией нейрохирург говорит, что поражения на трёх уровнях, и если начинать с шеи, может быть *хуже*, но снимки делать отправил, что вселяет надежду.
8) ЛФК, я трогаю себе все пораженные места, с7, л1, s4-5, и без движения нельзя, разве, что в корсете. *Трамал* может уменьшить воспаление?
Спасибо

9) *знать* бы как просить этот Трамал, и Трамадол одно и тоже?Из всех мест у меня нормально проводит только запясть, но там было хуже всего, больше 70 процентов снижение проводимости, ЭМНР на руках нет предыдущих, но было в шее не грубое, больше по С 7, Т1, и те же дерматомы, потом грудной нерв, это пол года назад добавился, сейчас, как в описании. 
Руки "косорукие"обе, но это после ТИА, левая лучшие.

10) извините, что так много вопросов, мне  не кому обращаться хоть за какой-то информацией. Никто особо не хочет браться за случаи, которые не укладываются  "так у всех", нервоза у меня нет особого, и не было. Два инсульта, один в 6 лет, сильная травма, остальные пишут ТИА.


----------



## Стёпа (10 Окт 2020)

Так чего вы до Дмитрия Владимировича то не дошли? В связи с чем данный н/х говорит о том, что ищите другого? Неопытность , не профильное направление?


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Окт 2020)

@Стёпа, спасибо, комментируете снимки и неумну голову статье на место:
1) Бог, что спастика,.2) не чувствую все, ниже 1 шейного ничего 3) нейрохирургов много было много: Баратоа(,не редже), Кисислнко, Волков, завВердена ж

  и собртич4) проч, наверное нравиться консервативное лечение- убедил, что хоошо5)остеопат "трет руки".6) я глупый затылок


----------



## 32Ольга (11 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Стёпа, спасибо, комментируете снимки и неумну голову статье на место:
> 1) Бог, что спастика,.2) не чувствую все, ниже 1 шейного ничего 3) нейрохирургов много было много: Баратоа(,не редже), Кисислнко, Волков, завВердена ж
> 
> и собртич4) проч, наверное нравиться консервативное лечение- убедил, что хоошо5)остеопат "трет руки".6) я глупый затылок


Боже, что за набор слов. Вы хоть проверяете текст перед публикованием. Ничего ж не понятно.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Окт 2020)

@32Ольга, а Вас зачем зовут в тему.
Или может вашу прокомментировать, с синтаксисом или префиксом.
В нее я не захожу.
У Вас есть спастический синдром?
У Вас есть болевой синдром?
У Вас парализована рука?
Выше есть снимки, смотрите.
Пожалуйста, я очень прошу, не заходите в тему.

Я с смартфона пишу, он что хочет то и пишет

Для Ольги 32. И многие ошибаются, я со смартфона пишу,  что хочет то и пишет, за редакцию спасибо,я не могу за компом и трёх минут.
@Стёпа
нейрохирург первый был Баратов, восемь лет назад, и обещал мне пролежни и все такое, я не поверила, потому, что было силы много.
Потом Волков-попробовать консервативно, опять Вердена пробуем консервативно, не работает совсем, я в Бехтерева много времени потратила зря.
и мануальных терапевтов много, парез.


----------



## olenkasolo (12 Окт 2020)

@Kaprikon, Вы москвичка? Что мешает сходить в Бурденко к Козлову или доехать до Подольска к Круглову? Уж там опыт немалый.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Окт 2020)

@olenkasolo, нет я из СПБ, в Москве бы быстрее разобрались.
Пока капельницы, я жуткий "отходняк" от Лирик, и морфина.
Вредена у меня рядом. Но я себе грохнула весь ЖК консервативным лечением.
После стационара буду проситься туда.

Они бояться делать при таких анализах.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин.
1) хорошее у вас интервью, про грыжи и про СССР.
2) вопрос про шею:все три по 3 мм *грыжи* там на месте, и сформирован блок они не уменьшаются, не увеличиваются, я их дёргала правда, сейчас не трогаю, лежу, что наверное *хуже?* Откуда-то взался этот отек на уровне 6 позвонка.Ниже 7-8 *позвонок* киевидная деформация. Там тоже *блок*.
*Парез* руку не истерический, нормальный. Разный колибр сосудов был всегда. 
Была на консультации у двух нейрохирургов, грыжи маленькие, невролог тоже маленькие, парез давно.
Иногда скручивает руки, особенно *пальцы* *правой* так сильно, что не попадаю по клавишам, даже мобильного телефона.
Колят *противоспалительные* и *октолипен* в эту скрученную руку, по моему болит ещё сильнее, при капельницах мне сводил ее судорогой всю, говорят, что так надо, не знаю, на сколько это *верно*.
*Вопрос*, может ли помочь *октолипен* при давнишних проблемах. Я выше прикрепила ЭМНГ, оно лучше, чем предыдущее, но в руке не работает трицепс. Те мышцы, которые не инервируются, сохнут.Как разрабатывать, ума не приложу пока.
Блокады пока не делали, не понятно куда колоть.
3) МРТ у меня на диске свежие, но в больнице сейчас нет дисковода. На МРТ ничего не меняется, да наверное и не должно меняться уже.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, к *кому* можно обратиться с такой проблемой - поражение корешка на 4-х уровнях, в Москве.
4) в пояснице та же история функциональный блок, но там пошире канал, нога немеет тоже, но не сильно, терпимо.
5) липоматоз поджелудочной,  и мелкие камни в почках, это сопутствующее или основное, или лекарственное, или наследственное.Пока не знаю. Рост 170, вес 53, я всю жизнь на диете, без соли, жирного и сладкого, и алкоголя. Повышение эритроцитов и холестерина, может в этом искать проблему, гипокальциемия.
6) очень хочу остаться в своей профессии, пусть с одной рукой. Работа связана как раз с тем, о чем вы говорите. Про капитализм и СССР.
По моему мы вернулись в начало 80-х, то же развал и застой. В наше время говорили "безвременье",я ездила по стране и по многим предприятиям, мне грустно на это смотреть.

Спасибо.

Я все ещё немного надеюсь выбраться, у меня был такой сбой, в 33 года, после поломки ноги. Тогда тоже не работало ничего.На восстановление ушло около двух лет. Восстановилась полностью.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Окт 2020)

> 1) хорошее у вас интервью, про грыжи и про СССР.


- СССР не вернуть и диск не восстановиться. Но достойную жизни надо организовывать и после них.


> 2) вопрос про шею:все три по 3 мм *грыжи* там на месте, и сформирован блок они не уменьшаются, не увеличиваются, я их дёргала правда, сейчас не трогаю, лежу, что наверное *хуже?* Откуда-то взался этот отек на уровне 6 позвонка.Ниже 7-8 *позвонок* киевидная деформация. Там тоже *блок*.


- А посмотреть на это можно?
*



			..Парез
		
Нажмите для раскрытия...

*


> руку не истерический, нормальный. Разный колибр сосудов был всегда.
> Была на консультации у двух нейрохирургов, грыжи маленькие, невролог тоже маленькие, парез давно.
> Иногда скручивает руки, особенно *пальцы* *правой* так сильно, что не попадаю по клавишам, даже мобильного телефона.


- То есть лечить должен невролог и, если на ЭНМГ изменения больше 1 года, то задача сохранить ситуацию, чтобы не нарастала.


> ...Колят *противоспалительные* и *октолипен* в эту скрученную руку, по моему болит ещё сильнее, при капельницах мне сводил ее судорогой всю, говорят, что так надо, не знаю, на сколько это *верно*.


- А почему в больную руку, зачем в больную руку, как-то объяснили?
*



			...Вопрос
		
Нажмите для раскрытия...

*


> , может ли помочь *октолипен* при давнишних проблемах. Я выше прикрепила ЭМНГ, оно лучше, чем предыдущее, но в руке не работает трицепс. Те мышцы, которые не инервируются, сохнут.Как разрабатывать, ума не приложу пока.
> Блокады пока не делали, не понятно куда колоть.


- Октолипен можно.
Если рука уже больше года сохнет, то надо сохранить, как есть? Блокаду от боли, если она из-за шейного отдела-то туда и колоть, если от передней лестничной , то туда колоть, а если боль нейропатическая, то не надо колоть.


> ...3) МРТ у меня на диске свежие, но в больнице сейчас нет дисковода. На МРТ ничего не меняется, да наверное и не должно меняться уже.


- Так Вы же написали про отек и клиновидную деформацию, это новое?


> - Подскажите, пожалуйста, к *кому* можно обратиться с такой проблемой - поражение корешка на 4-х уровнях, в Москве.


...Центр неврологии на Волоколамке. Операция тут не нужна, а значит длительное консервативное лечение.


> ...4) в пояснице та же история функциональный блок, но там пошире канал, нога немеет тоже, но не сильно, терпимо.


- От блока нога не может неметь. Блок не пережимает нерв.


> ....5) липоматоз поджелудочной,  и мелкие камни в почках, это сопутствующее или основное, или лекарственное, или наследственное.Пока не знаю. Рост 170, вес 53, я всю жизнь на диете, без соли, жирного и сладкого, и алкоголя. Повышение эритроцитов и холестерина, может в этом искать проблему, гипокальциемия.


- Не упустите остеопороз, это к вопросу о клиновидности позвонков.


> ...6) очень хочу остаться в своей профессии, пусть с одной рукой. Работа связана как раз с тем, о чем вы говорите. Про капитализм и СССР.
> По моему, мы вернулись в начало 80-х, тот же развал и застой. В наше время говорили "безвременье", я ездила по стране и по многим предприятиям, мне грустно на это смотреть.


- Мы не вышли полностью из 90-х (в 80-е советская власть была на застое-подъеме), вернуться туда нельзя. Капитализм формирует другую промышленность, другую политику отношения к людям, другие задачи людям. Я могу сравнить, как живут мои родственники в Сибири, в деревне, и как живут вокруг меня в Люберцах. В Люберцах стали жить раза в 3-4 лучше, чем в 90-2000 и лучше, чем при Советской власти, а в сибирской деревне - раза 1,5-2 лучше, чем в начале нашего капитализма и по-моему лучше, чем при Советской власти. По крайней мере, построить дом и купить машину при Советской власти было проблемой.
Все сравнивают Россию сегодняшнюю с Европой, в Европе с Германией. А надо сравнивать с Бразилией. По уровню капитализма мы стоим не выше.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Окт 2020)

*@Доктор Ступин*,
1) остеопороз и есть и диабет вроде, я не ем, и сахар этот держу как то. Поджелудочная печень, дано изначально, это наследственное.
Снимки я выложу свежие, киевидная деформация там везде, остеопороз в л1л2, и ниже, биокалтцинаты нельзя так как сахар этот. 

2)Про назад в СССР. Машину нельзя было купить, но предприятия работали, не офисы, а предприятия. В начале 90-х на Лужниках весь ширпотреб делали мы, включая бытовую технику, привлекая китайских специалистов, а теперь как то наоборот. То, что нынешний президент сохраняет целостность страны это хорошо, я не могу на развал смотреть. Были брошены колоссальные деньги до 2008 года, бюджетные, и все эти проекты погублены, не один не работает.
А то, что в Московской области живут хорошо, я знаю, там нет нашей сырости и суеты, и небо повыше, и спокойно там.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Окт 2020)

> 1) остеопороз и есть и диабет вроде, я не ем, и сахар этот держу как то. Поджелудочная печень, дано изначально, это наследственное.
> Снимки я выложу свежие, килевидная деформация там везде, остеопороз в л1л2, и ниже, биокалтцинаты нельзя так как сахар этот.


- Лучше диск для скачивания.


> 2)Про назад в СССР. Машину нельзя было купить, но предприятия работали, не офисы, а предприятия. В начале 90-х на Лужниках весь ширпотреб делали мы, включая бытовую технику, привлекая китайских специалистов, а теперь как то наоборот. То, что нынешний президент сохраняет целостность страны это хорошо, я не могу на развал смотреть. Были брошены колоссальные деньги до 2008 года, бюджетные, и все эти проекты погублены, не один не работает.
> ...А то, что в Московской области живут хорошо, я знаю, там нет нашей сырости и суеты, и небо повыше, и спокойно там.


- На периферии, конечно, есть проблемы с работой, но если при капитализме человек едет за работой и прежде всего потому, что его ничего не держит, то Советская  власть оставила нам по квартире или по дому и сильно никто не хочет никуда ехать.
Да и в Подмосковье найти хорошего работника трудно. У нас зарплата выше средней, но медсестры ощущение работу в первую очередь выдвигают  из условия удобные для себя и семьи. При этом их еще учить и учить.
Не деньги нужны и работа, а удобства. И это понятно, но это характеризует рынок труда.
Рынок и требования у нас социалистические или как при развитом капитализме, а наш капитализм пока развивающийся.
Нам еще до достижения социалистического лица капитализма надо лет 20-30 работать, а никто ждать не хочет.

А теперь перечисленные недоведенные государственные проекты.
Слежу за этим. Я таких не знаю.


----------



## горошек (15 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У нас зарплата выше средней, но медсестры ощущение работу в первую очередь выдвигают из условия удобные для себя и семьи.


А у нас с небольшом подмосковном городе ниже средних. Удобства для себя и семьи, да. Поэтому у нас в детском саду работают нянечки за 10-12 тыс, которые имеют ребенка маленького, или двух, и не могут работать ночные или вечерние смены, или ездить в Москву на работу. У некоторых даже высшее образование есть, а применить его некуда. Про медсестёр в бесплатной медицине тоже: удобства есть, а зарплаты нет. Да и моральные затраты, и не всегда на больных, довольно велики. Ну и при неразвитом капитализме задолбали бюджетников бесконечные субботники, демонстрации и митинги типа "Крым наш".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Окт 2020)

@горошек, а как хотели, теперь мнение человека не важно. Важно мнение хозяина. И важно какое оно, мнение хозяина, чтобы о хорошем думал, о прибавлении государства и семьи.
Мало, но думает же. Либералы точно не будут. Все отдадут бОльшим капиталистам.
Как в Прибалтике, чтобы получить достаточный минимум надо лечь под Запад.
Я лично не готов ложиться.


----------



## горошек (15 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> теперь мнение человека не важно.


Так это как раз и осталось от социализма.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Окт 2020)

По ощущениям к тому идет, большие капиталисты- если бы кто-то из ни хотел работать в России, а так деньги в держат не здесь, предприятия не работают. мы себе "вырыли такую" яму, то про целостность страны я очень сомневаюсь. алыйй бизнс - то в основном сфера услуг. и все. У нас страна с неплохими ресурсами,  я инженер по первому образованию, а по по второму юрист-экономист, там аудитор, и еще жуткое слово МСФО, которое никому не нужно. Когда я смотр на закупленное дорогое оборудование, обустроенные места для работы даже не для ста, для тысячи человек, мне тошно.
*Сейчас буду цеплять диск*.
Мне его сбросили. там программа нужна.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Окт 2020)

Я не знаю как сделать. Он у меня с ноутбука открывается, а как его выложить. Это только шея.
Я сбрасываю файлы на  накопитель, а как  и потом сохранять, они не читаются и не прикрепляются.
Если кто подскажет. Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (15 Окт 2020)

@Kaprikon, Елена, при загрузке снимков с диска попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Окт 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Так это как раз и осталось от социализма.


У нас был разный социализм?


----------



## горошек (15 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, не знаю. Может тут стоит уточнить, что вы имели ввиду под словом "хозяин".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2020)

Хозяин -это капиталистический признак. При социализме хозяев во власти не было.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, не согласна, были хозяева, и крепкие.
Сейчас другие, хозяева, может тоже хорошие, но это сфера услуг, торговля, мы страну загоняем в пропасть. Мы можем обеспечивать хотя бы себя, но не хотим.
Есть конечно байка про спины, дедов, и русских мужиков, которые полгода лежат на "печи", может спины лечат, может так лежат. И это повально.
Я заводы смотрю, немецкое импортное оборудование, не миллионы денег туда вложено, миллиарды, и оборонку нашу, убыточную.
Нужно работу менять, меньше негатива.
Танцевать танцы, и цветы выращивать, дал же бог профессию.


----------



## горошек (16 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хозяин -это капиталистический признак. При социализме хозяев во власти не было.


Ну тогда надо опять уточнять, что вкладывается в понятие «хозяин». Я говорила о том, что как при социализме, так и сейчас нас принудительно сгоняют на субботники, митинги, демонстрации, бестолковые конференции и т п. Это не дело рук «хозяина»? Наше мнение не то что, никого не интересует, но и должно быть засунуто ещё поглубже. При социализме за нас все решали, и сейчас это осталось. Вернее, сейчас решают не всё, а то, что выгодно «хозяину», или не знаю как вы это назовёте. Правда при социализме, «хозяин» принимал решения и в нашу пользу. Теперь таких решений почти нет. А если есть, то как собаке кость кинуть, чтоб не лаяла. И разве то, что люди вынуждены с этим соглашаться, не значит «лечь под хозяина»? При чем за копейки даже.
А вообще, тема сравнения социализма и капитализма очень обширная и сложная. Много спорю на эту тему со своим знакомым. У него тогда все было хорошо, а сейчас все плохо. Да жила я тогда, не было всё хорошо. И сейчас не все плохо.  Нет в мире просто чёрного и белого. Но минусы сегодняшнего капитализма мне кажутся страшнее. Да, уровень жизни поднялся, но не у всех, и это не самое главное. Нет у страны ни морали, ни идеологии. Посмотрите «Мужское и женское», там чаще всего истории людей из глубинки. В ужас приходишь от их уровня жизни и от того, какая идёт деградация личности. Русская деревня загибается. От безысходности. А у сильных мира сего да, давно пути отхода налажены, чтоб свою страну быстренько покинуть, если что не так.
Ну писать тут можно много что ещё.
А жить стали материально лучше, почему нет? Чего не хватает в нашей стране с такими природными ресурсами? Но опять, посмотрите на ОАЭ, вот как должна жить страна с нефтью.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2020)

Ключевое - нет морали и идеологии.
А были!
И тогда выход на субботник и митинг был ясен и понятен.
Сейчас капитализм.
Вот теперь время "дворовых" идеологий и понятий - лишь бы меня и мой двор не трогали!


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, не капитализм сейчас, или если капитализм, то жёсткий.
Живут родственники а Израиле, в Америке, там минимум защиты есть.
Обман нации, брошенной на выживание.
Нет там субботников, и воскресников.
Если капитализм, то хуже чём Америка, в 20-е, там было право на выбор.

И в Канаде капитализм другой, и бедном Лондоне.


----------



## горошек (16 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ключевое - нет морали и идеологии.
> А были!
> И тогда выход на субботник и митинг был ясен и понятен.
> Сейчас капитализм.
> Вот теперь время "дворовых" идеологий и понятий - лишь бы меня и мой двор не трогали!


Да, всё растеряно. Помните, у нас в каждом классе на стене висели правила для пионера или октябрёнка: пионер обязан.... быть честным.... и т д. Сейчас мы детям с 5-6 лет в саду говорим про их права и ни слова про обязанности. А по ФГОС к детям дошкольного и младшего школьного возраста мы не имеем права применять ни каких дисциплинарных мер воздействия, в том числе и замечание. Так что вся надежда только на семью.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Окт 2020)

Есть понятие "хозяин" барин, а есть "хозяйственник".У  нас их нет именно последних. Мы даже соль закупаем, что хорошо наверное для наших запасов соли, но в целом не очень хорошо для страны в целом.
Когда все это начиналось, мне казалось, придут к власти "умные люди", у них будут с деньги, кто же ещё их может заработать, кроме этих "умных людей", у них и образование, и доступ к ресурсам. Америка к стати поделена на штаты, то есть целостности нет. И не кто у нее штат не пытается отвоевать. Политика президента мне нравиться, и не только мне, внешняя, но то что происходит с экономикой внутри, это нечто. 
О каких кредитах малому бизнесу можно говорить, когда нет у нас производства.
Если занимать под процент, и отдавать под больший процент, что у нас и происходит 20 лет, нам скоро некого будет обслуживать.
Зачем детям правила, если общий принцип - беспринципность, а вообще правильно, выживут сильнейшие.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Окт 2020)

@La murr, спасибо, я там Выше выложила, что получилось.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, не капитализм сейчас, или если капитализм, то жёсткий.
> Живут родственники а Израиле, в Америке, там минимум защиты есть.
> Обман нации, брошенной на выживание.
> Нет там субботников, и воскресников.
> ...


А что это вы сравниваете себя с развитым капитализмом. Их капитализму уже 150 лет, а нашему 25. Давайте встретимся лет через 25 и посмотрим, как будут дела. Мы сейчас Бразилия и сравнивать нас надо с Бразилией. Ещё и получше чем у них.
Уровень развития у нас сейчас такой – это так и называется: период накопления первичного капитала.
Через него проходили все страны и везде он был именно таким как у нас - со звериным оскалом. 


горошек написал(а):


> Да, всё растеряно. Помните, у нас в каждом классе на стене висели правила для пионера или октябрёнка: пионер обязан.... быть честным.... и т д. Сейчас мы детям с 5-6 лет в саду говорим про их права и ни слова про обязанности. А по ФГОС к детям дошкольного и младшего школьного возраста мы не имеем права применять никаких дисциплинарных мер воздействия, в том числе и замечание. Так что вся надежда только на семью.


Так в этом весь смысл капитализма, в разобщенности людей. Стремление думать только о своем дворике. Я всегда привожу пример с тем как Гитлер вошёл в Австрию. Главное, что он объявил у вас ничего не изменится на уровне каждого отдельного двора. Поэтому все приветствовали его с радостью. И действительно он на уровне двора ничего не тронул.
Он тронул позже, когда понадобилось солдатская масса для борьбы за власть уже на других территориях. И австрийцы за это поплатились не меньше, чем немцы. И когда я рассказываю австрийцам о том, что у нас были примеры, когда люди говорили - разберите мой дом и постройте переправу через реку. Они этого никогда не поймут,
Потому что нет ничего более святого для них, чем личный двор и личное право. Социализм – это другое. Поэтому –  считай, коммунизм мы с вами не заметили, теперь будем жить так. Но тогда надо забыть про все социалистические мечты, до тех пор пока мы не построим развитой капитализм с тем самым социалистическим лицом. А на это надо ещё лет 25-30. Как там у Маяковского?
– Как жаль, что в это время не будем жить ни я, ни ты!


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин,
1) Как раз я и твердила себе это двадцать лет назад, первичное накопление, но не разграбление.Только мало похоже на накопление капитала.
2)нет, смысл капитализма заработать деньги, и оставить после себя не счёт в банке, а наследие, а это дом озеро, ресурсы, разработки, и Гитлер а не провожу в пример.
А Демидова, Зингера, Ригеля, это все наши имена, зачем мы на запад смотрим, и тем более ещё на Бразилию
Гитлер, там не было ресурсов, для тех же хозяйств, или не было рынка для сбыта, а были большие амбиции как любят говорить пассионнарнось,а у нас есть ресурсы, для себя. 
4) сфера услуг это хорошо, но кого мы будем обслуживать лет через 10, я не про себя, хилых офисных работников, подсчитывающих убытки.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Окт 2020)

Гитлер не пример для меня, мне наши роднее.


----------



## горошек (16 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как там у Маяковского?
> – Как жаль что в это время, не будем жить ни я ни ты!


Времена не выбирают,
В них живут и умирают. (Александр Кушнер).
Нам достались вполне неплохие времена. Дай Бог, нашим потомкам хотя бы не хуже. 

P.S: Ну, если ковид окончательно всё не изгадит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2020)

Нашел Это Некрасов,

...Да не робей за отчизну любезную...
   Вынес достаточно русский народ,
   Вынес и эту дорогу железную
   Вынесет всё, что господь ни пошлёт!
   Вынесет всё - и широкую, ясную
   Грудью дорогу проложит себе.
   Жаль только - жить в эту пору прекрасную
   Уж не придётся - ни мне, ни тебе.
               Н. Некрасов


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Гитлер не пример для меня, мне наши роднее.


Гитлер это антипример.
Жаль, что и наши олигархи идут туда же!


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Окт 2020)

1) И я об этом, Гитлер не пример. И про олигархов- они уехали на  половину. "Теория элит", а у нас она по русски:
Помню сколько было стрельбы, когда меняли конституцию в 93 году, и ещё и Гр кодек приняли, который переведен с французского очень красиво. Приняли первую часть, и ещё немного постреляли, не понравился перевод наверное)
Оставшихся "олигархов" не пускают, "санкции" для них, а то и там  что нибудь поменяют, или не согласятся с римским правом.
Сейчас тихие "информационные"  войны предпочтительнее.
А страну мы "прощелкали", как Эллочки людоедки, нам ситечко показали - машина, ипотека., О Шан, или О Кей.
Флот поднял президент и нынешняя власть - подводный, и авиацию, про остальное молчу, так как не знаю.
Теория есть такая,: если ресурсы идут на оборонку, населению плохо, и наоборот. введение всех экономических учебников, с графиком даже.
2) Опять все болит процентов на 10. Кололи октолипен,  5 раз, в вены не попадают, может зря колем, потом вторую  руку, вроде легче пошло.
Потом болтанку с амитриптилином, *декомезтазон* помог, получилось проработать часов 7.Завтра будем консультация насчёт  абляции, можно ли ее сделать. Обещают, что не будет парастезии, и можно будет руку разрабатывать, на сколько *верно* не знаю.Узкий канал, онемевшие все ниже 7 позвонка. С онемением я спокойно жила, оно проходило в течение дня, чего болеть так начало.
3) Работаю, лечусь, или уже работаю, чтобы лечиться, что плохо.
Сегодня все равно прошла свои 10 км, осень и очень красиво, но холод но уже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Окт 2020)

10 км! Здорова.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, я семь лет так хожу)
С болью или без, и когда шатало в начале , тоже ходила, и когда голова кружилась тоже.
Самое плохое, что могу ходить, ну в принципе и все. Сидеть, а особенно лежать не могу,  и спать тоже, все, что в вертикальном положении для меня хорошо.
После дексаметазона вообще замечательно почти.
Сейчас будут приговор моей руке выносить, поднимается на 20 градусов. А так, я и не говорила, что больная. Только морфий снимает болевой синдром часов на 5-6, а все остальное не берет ее вообще. И плевать она хотела на все клиники неврозов, было их две, самые крупные у нас.

Не грыжа, системное заболевание, сейчас будем дальше смотреть.
И не мозг.

Ставят периферическую нейропатию со спастическим синдромом.
Ограничение только в правой руке, и парез там. Отек и грыжи не большие, обезивествление всей продольной связки, но это наверное этот самый остеохондроз. 
Анализ ликвора жидкости назначили.
Спастика, и все тут, если бы просто, так она болит сильно.
Если отметить Лирику, голова светлая, нормально вчера провели работу дистанционно, я диктовала, за меня рукой работали. Хорошо, но обидно так работать.
Ходить хорошо могу, если руку держать согнутой и за локоть.

1) заключение- фасетки не дают таких сильных мышечных изменений с одной стороны, а там не мышца, а кость почти.
Декаместазон отменили и счастье закончилось.
2) спазмы не сосудистого характера, на МРТ нет изменений, кроме аневризмы слева, не трогают ее наблюдают.
3) мозжечк на месте и меня не шатает, пальцем в нос попадаю, сила в ногах есть, стопа болит правая по внешней стороне, но по сравнению с рукой, это цветочки.
4) сохнет *правая* рука, по дерматомам s8-T1.
5) левая как у людей, нормальная и подкаченная. Гипермобильность -достаю пальцами предплечье, могу и сейчас встать на мост, но этого не делаю.Гибкость была с детства.
6) КМС по волейболу, значит патология приобретенная
8) не невроз, антидепресанты более  трёх лет.
Черт знает почему сохнет, повышен холестерин и эритроциты, но сохнет правая.

Почему-то атрофия плечевого мышц плечевого пояса справа.Предпосылок нет, разве что врождённое что то или наследственное.
Сейчас снимали болевой синдром всем, трамадолом, капельницами.
Чуть полегче. 
Даже печень более менее нормальная, и поджелудочная.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2020)

Надо искать причину.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин,
1) нет проводимости по Т1-Т2, не работает трицепс, нейроваскулярный конфликт.Тромбоцитоз, и повышен холестерин.
2) сказали, что  спастика будет все равно, и мышцы на руке будут уплотняться.
Аминотриптилин отменили, так как не брал он меня в максимальной дозе, 150 мг. Оставили октолипен, потом Лирику с Симбалтой.
Все вены воспалились, синие на двух руках. От радостного известия про "все равно буду и уплотняться" я ещё больше пытаюсь ходить, хоть какой то кровообращение, и руки разрабатывать.
3) врача нет, про синие руки и спросить толком не у кого.
4) лимфоматоз поджелудочной- это наследственное, боролась долго, диета, ограничение веса, по моему даже переборолась, вес как у кота.
Это может давать спастику и нарушение проводимости? Сахар пока держу где-то в районе 7.
Спасибо.

@Доктор Ступин, я там выше выложила снимки шеи, что там такое есть, что не работают руки, две причем.
Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2020)

А диск?


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Окт 2020)

Да я пробую. Не получается, Сейчас будет полегче, ещё попробую, не сохраняются файл в программе, я сама его вижу, сохранить не могу.









						20100920.rar
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					yadi.sk
				




https://yadi.sk/d/KzOHqDznAwPj8Q, открывается ссылка?

@Доктор Ступин, тут вроде по ссылке весь файл на МРТ,








						Яндекс
					

Найдётся всё



					yadi.sk
				




Мышц я не чувствую ниже седьмого шейного, там как комок сплошной. Может спазм конечно,   и почему то в ноге, все по правой стороне.

И в ноге тоже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2020)

По МРТ нет признаков миелопатии и значительной корешковой компрессии.
ИМХО, покажите описание специалистов.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, сейчас описание прикреплю, у меня две руки синего цвета, и все вены болят, и непонятно, от чего рука скручивается, нервы там проходимы, снижение проводимости по трицепса
На руки я смотреть не могу.
Может это ниже, что-то, грудной отдел, или фиброз такой.
С утра рука согнута в локте, хоть убей ее.




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Только так описание вставить можно.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Компрессия обеих Па, и тромбоз.
По описанию, то же в пояснице, и оба ТЗ сустава.

Может этот узел формирующийся и отек давать такую картинку, в пояснице тоже этот отёк.

Там по ссылке ещё больше Инстаграм, все описания 
спасибо.

Пишут, поражение нервных корешков, не уточненное.
Корешки свободны, мышцы не работают, шею не чувствую, ниже шеи тоже ничего не чувствую.

Там описание ЭМГР последние есть, как написано так и есть, повышен тонус сгибателей, не работает трицепс, там минус, бог бы с ним,  не работает, так он ещё болит дико. Как струна все натянуто.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

@Доктор Ступин.
Надлопаточный нерв, и как выявить, почему он не работает?
По описанию похоже и боли тянущего характера по всё руке, и плечо немеет.
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Окт 2020)

> ... у меня две руки синего цвета, и все вены болят, и непонятно, от чего рука скручивается, нервы там проходимы, снижение проводимости по трицепса
> На руки я смотреть не могу.
> Может это ниже, что-то, грудной отдел, или фиброз такой.
> С утра рука согнута в локте, хоть убей ее.


- Не могу ответить, если врачи рядом с Вами и не могут ответить, то на основании приведенного тем более.
Но если нет страдания в шее, ищите ниже - читаем туннельные синдромы руки, от передней лестничной (что скорее) до локтевого нерва.


> ....Компрессия обеих Па, и тромбоз.


- А где УЗИ про тромбоз?


> ...По описанию, то же в пояснице, и оба ТЗ сустава.


- То есть, так же без существенного поражения.


> ...Может этот узел формирующийся и отек давать такую картинку, в пояснице тоже этот отёк.


- Нет.


> ....Пишут, поражение нервных корешков, не уточненное.
> Корешки свободны, мышцы не работают, шею не чувствую, ниже шеи тоже ничего не чувствую.


- Такой диагноз есть - нейропатия неясной этиологии.


> ....Там описание ЭМГР последние есть, как написано так и есть, повышен тонус сгибателей, не работает трицепс, там минус, бог бы с ним,  не работает, так он ещё болит дико. Как струна все натянуто.


- Нейропатия неясной этиологии.


> ...Надлопаточный нерв, и как выявить, почему он не работает?


- Поотжиматься. И врачу показаться.


> ...По описанию похоже и боли тянущего характера по всё руке, и плечо немеет.


- Если ставят нейропатию неясной этиологии, то такие жалобы и должны быть.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Окт 2020)

Вроде ставят импиджмент, связывают с волейболом, к травматолог только 12 ноября, рука не работает.

@Доктор Ступин, я прикрепила описание выше, поотжиматься сейчас смерти подобно, сказали вообще убрать нагрузки, вроде импиджмент, но рука совсем не работает.
Снижение проводимости ЭМНР ниже Т1-Т2, я прикрепила описание.
Спасибо.

При нейропатии неясной этиологии Лирику едим с трамадолом эглонилом, и Симбалтой?
Не капают они мне уже ничего, в руки.

Мне не понятны эти отеки костного мозга, везде.
Спасибо.


----------



## Стёпа (20 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 203856
> 
> По МРТ нет признаков миелопатии и значительной корешковой компрессии.
> ИМХО, покажите описание специалистов.


Док, если я не ошибаюсь, судя по картинке, тут и грыж-то нет особо.

По УЗДГ , есть влияние на артерию при поворотах головы. Нарушение статики ШОП


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Окт 2020)

> ....Вроде ставят импиджмент, связывают с волейболом, к травматолог только 12 ноября, рука не работает.
> прикрепила описание выше, поотжиматься сейчас смерти подобно, сказали вообще убрать нагрузки, вроде импиджмент, но рука совсем не работает.


- Вот и причина. Ждем осмотра врача.


> ....Снижение проводимости ЭМНР ниже Т1-Т2, я прикрепила описание.
> При нейропатии неясной этиологии Лирику едим с трамадолом эглонилом, и Симбалтой?
> Не капают они мне уже ничего, в руки.


Это чтобы не болело, на слабость это не влияет.


> ...Мне не понятны эти отеки костного мозга, везде.


- Это локальные участки вокруг грыжи Шморля. Наплевать. Не причина.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, Т1-Т2, снижение проводимости не сильное, также Т6-Т8.
Нейропатия подлопаточного нерва, я напрягаю локоть, опираясь на локоть, забиваю там себе все мышцы.
Трамадол на чуть чуть снимает это. Значить всё-таки спазм, и Лирика на чуть чуть, то что парез утверждают все, только от куда он взялся 
Октолипен капаем все равно,Венывсе уходят.Может это поджелудочная такие вещи выдает?, вся нейропатия периферическая от нее, у меня написано пневмоматоз, не алкогольный, так как не пью я ничего. Валериана корвалол помогают, минут на 20, потом опять все тоже самое.
Лица не чувствую, говорят терпеть, так как давно.
Голову в сторону поворачивает.
Не может же давать такое воздействие на Па с обеих сторон.
Лирика не берет, Симбалта сказали пока не пить, ждать "отмывки" от амитрептилина, я готова это все пачками есть.
Руку тестировали, вверх поднимается, в сторону градусов на 10,, в локте сгибается, согнутая в локте не отводится и не приводится, сразу болит плечо.,идёт судорога.

С периодами в один пару дней, все органы брюшной полости то есть спазм, то нет, и уже не знаю, что делать, может сахар от поджелудочной, но парстезию не я фиксирую, она есть и в шее и в руке и ниже.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Тромбоциты и холестерин повышены, при весе в 50 кг, заключение при выписке.
Хоть что то снимало болевой синдром, как мёртвому припарка все.

Бабушка заходит в отделение, перелом руки и ключицы в четырех местах.
Рука работает, восстановили полностью, семь операций за 2 года, и все ничего.
А тут хоть тресни, висит и все.
В первом мёде делали, не смотря на остеопороз и ещё и шунтирование у нее.
Ровненькие бабушка, говорит голова перестала кружиться сразу.
Это позитивная тема.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Окт 2020)

Ещё вопрос про трифуркацию: определяется задняя трифуркация левой ВСА, ток крови по сегменту Р1 левой ЗМА остаточный, кровоонаполнение последующих сегментов ЗМА осуществляется за счёт задней соединительной артерии из бассейна левой ВСА, частичная трифрукация левой ВСА, ассиметрия кровотока по ПА и ЗМА приблизительно 30 процентов.
Я не знаю, в каком направлении искать уже.
Спасибо.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Окт 2020)

ТТН (чувствительный) 0, 617.
Где может быть проблема.


----------



## Elka66 (20 Окт 2020)

Что врачи про тромбоцитоз говорят,к гематологу не направляют


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Окт 2020)

@Elka66, они его связывают с постоянным раздражением позвоночной артерии и ангиоспазмом, корешковый синдром, ниже места поражения, с 8-т1., Лестничная и грудная атрофированы,кровоснабжения в руке нет, иннервации трапеции нет.
И частично с почечной недостаточностью, и с предиабетом и с поджелудочной, вернее холециститом. И постоянным приемом НСПВ.
Гематолог вроде не причем тут.
И колят октолипен, от которого мне дико плохо.
Кроме того, говорят, что сильно повышен тонус парасимпатической нервной системы, из за нарушения кровообращения.Антидепрессанты парассимпатику усиливают.
Полинейропатию ставят наследственную. У меня у всех поджелудочная, у кого диабет, по одной линии, у кого сердечно сосудистая система, по другой. Если долго соблюдать диету, то с этой поджелудочной можно жить. Доживали лет до 75,  и не плохо, с настойкой подорожника, едой по часам, и постоянном посещением Кисловодска.
С диабетом и без диеты, те вообще как то сдают позиции, и рано, на инсулине.
Кроме того, говорят, что не надо есть Лирику, при таких анализах, и так давно на ней, но она чуть притупляет болевой синдром, если разово.
А надо есть еду, хоть какую-то, иначе будут кормить через капельницы.
Я пока не пойму даже, что есть можно, то поджелудочная, то почки, а вообще, если идёт спазм то по всей правой стороне.
ЛФК -ночью "скручивает", сползаю, что то там разрабатываю
Спустилась в зал,  просто по элипсу походила,ну и получила по полной программе.
Ответ- руки не напрягать, там парез.
Плечевой сустав сказано никто мне тут "расклеивать" не будет, могут сделать только блокады, что бестолку.
Дали телефон нейрохирурга по импиджмент синдромам, прием только 12 ноября. Стоимость, чтобы "просто поговорить", заоблачная.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Последнее исследование про первую сторону, т.е поэало себолит стопа, тромбоцитоз не сильный, все остальное в норме, и пойми его, что откуда взялось.


----------



## Elka66 (21 Окт 2020)

Куда то ваших врачей не туда,столько обследований и нет внятного диагноза.Невролог вам хороший нужен,не нейрохирург,мануал и тд и покопать в сторону поздних и дисметаболических миопатий или системного заболевания,гематологии ,а диабет и тд,не оттуда,десятки знакомых с диабетом,мама,ничего не сохнет и не виснет.Единственное,стопа Шарко с возрастом появилась и то я сама ей диагностировала,таскала ее везде,сейчас в ортрезах ходит,стаж тридцать лет диабета.


----------



## Стёпа (21 Окт 2020)

Диабет может быть и приобретённым, если часто и много капаетесь гормонами и сильными лекарствами. Щитовидка то в норме?


----------



## Elka66 (22 Окт 2020)

У вас белок в моче ,подозрение на сакроилеит на МРТ, сдайте уж анф и анца,минимум для системных.Мочу мониторьте и креатинин,берегите почки


----------



## Стёпа (22 Окт 2020)

Elka66 написал(а):


> У вас белок в моче... Мочу мониторьте и креатинин,берегите почки


Так это оттуда он ноги могут расти, почки сажаются от синтетических гормонов.( а вернее надпочечники)


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин вот ссылка на *все диски*,  всех отделов,что там можно искать, чтобы болело так, что не снимала аминотриптилин в дозе 150, максимальной, Лирика, и симбалта, и все остальное, болевой синдром где-то в районе 10, а по моему это вообще нечто.
Может нерв так восстанавливается?








						Яндекс
					

Найдётся всё



					yadi.sk
				



Спасибо
@Стёпа, @Elka66, спасибо

трамал ее не берет, может мало  ем, дали в таблетках. Амитриптилин не берет, Лирика не берет, финлепсин  не берет, дексаметазон не берет, НСП. болевой синдром  каждые 8 часов и долго. Усиливается в положении лежа. может не колоть этот октолипен?
Сосуды завтра, не дойду никуда.
Спасибо

Нет у меня миопатий, @Elka66, наоборот повышен тонус, а, сакроилеит не подтвердили.
Поджелудочную подтвердили, надпочечники в норме вроде, дексаметазон колят, но и без него болело и трясло. Щитовидка вроде в норме. ТТГ 0.64, кроме холестерина и эритроцитов ничего не повышено, мелкие остеолиты в почках, может колика.
я не чувствую мышц выше  шейного, и ниже, а в руке особенно, потом болевой.


----------



## Elka66 (22 Окт 2020)

Вы так много обследуетесь,ну не пожалейте тысячу,сдайте антинуклеарный фактор, исключите системное,бывают серонегативные формы.Энмг бы тоже в хорошем месте сделать.Когда сидела на форуме по нервномышечным Мосенко из Сестрорецка хвалили и как нейрофизиологов и как невролога.Куцее у вас энмг,минимум три мышцы смотрят


----------



## Стёпа (22 Окт 2020)

Если нужно, я тоже могу узистку из больницы  хорошую дать, по сосудам. Видит то, что не замечают другие, очень тщательно проводит обследование, с хорошим стажем. Есть с чем сравнить.


Elka66 написал(а):


> Энмг бы тоже в хорошем месте сделать.Когда сидела на форуме по нервномышечным Мосенко из Сестрорецка хвалили и как нейрофизиологов и как невролога.Куцее у вас энмг,минимум три мышцы смотрят


Так туда  и свозят всех после операций по неврологии на реабилитацию. Опыт у них большой в этом деле.

А так конечно первое,  что приходит в голову, если нет чувствительности, то это нерв страдает. Но тут пускай конечно специалисты более детально разбираются. А вы как именно не чувствуете? Если кольнуть острым ( так обычно невролог проверяет) вы вообще ничего не чувствуете?


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Окт 2020)

@Стёпа, я не чувствую,  вообще, ниже шейного 7 ничего, говорят парестезии.
Она не постоянно.
Парестезии были и раньше, но я уже к ним привыкла и они не болели.
Теперь болит. Сначала был диагноз сосудистый нервный пучок поражен, но там все проводимо, кривошея под вопросом.
Нерв страдает, так процентов на двадцать, но  болит, потом прострел, потом слабость не на 20. 
Я не чувствую трицепс, и ниже, особенно, где лопатка, и стопу, все, что справа.
Кололи иголками, там как пустое место.
И выше, там где шея, всю скулу.
Опять диагноз, что первый шейный,  "прострел" оттуда.

@Доктор Ступин, пожалуйста гляньте одним глазом снимки. Что это может быть, поджелудочная ладно, болят именно мышцы.
На что мне всё-таки больше обратить внимание?
Кости, связки, кт внутренних органов, лёгкие?
Спасибо.

Там снимки всех отделов, мозги сбросили криво как-то, а так всех.
От куда может идти болевой синдром?
Антидепрессанты нельзя пока, печень, дексаметазон, почки.
Спасибо

@Стёпа, @Elka66,
1)  когда делал ЭМНГ в Тореза показывало поражение корешков, с 6--7, оно и сейчас есть, не грубое.Год назад в локте 70 и в большом пальце тоже.
Теперь попробуй попади, в Тореза.
Сейчас делала ЭМНР в какой-то "Династии", частная клиника.  Проводила процедуру девушка,  гипертонус отметила, трицепс раз атрофирован, смотреть не стала.Почему атрофирован только он непонятно, все остальные мышцы нет.   ЭМНР игольчатая и обычная, ПДЕ повышен, локтевой проводим! Чувствительности нет.
2) @Стёпа, что у вас за Узист напишите в личку.
3) всю ночь работала, так как лежать больно. Мозг соображает да ещё как,  и по судебным делам, и по аудиту, и рукой этой пытаюсь работать, но нет силы в руке, да в принципе, по всей правой стороне, как "вата" все.
Сейчас опять парестезия, буду надеяться, что болевого синдрома не будет
И эти капельницы, ещё две осталось, может все таки октолипен так влияет.


----------



## Vikalene (23 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> С периодами в один пару дней, все органы брюшной полости то есть спазм, то нет


Хм, а я то думала что уже крыша у меня едет. Точно такая же фигня( Как будто волной проходит по животу.
Принимаю трамадол 100 ретард + амитриптилин, боль не снимает, но чувство как бы индеферентности к боли. Но у меня другое совсем чем у вас.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Окт 2020)

@Vikalene,
а почему это у Вас?
У меня УЗИ по часам  спазмами нет, ну и мне получше, почки даже ничего, все печени  на месте, потом еле добираюсь до скорой, по УЗИ все плохо, потом МРТ, вроде ничего, и все течение 1-2 дней.Я трамадол не пью, лежит он.Есть рецепт и так дают, боюсь привыкнуть, к тому же берегу, черт знает, что там с этой поджелудочной.  Сказали самый безопасный препарат для ЖК, ну и самый слабый из обезболивающих.
Амитриптилин долго и нудно, и  без толку.
Мне прокапали и накололи всего -дексаметазон, аминотриптилин, ещё что то, я только в понедельник узнаю что.
Пока пью что то для печени и поджелудочной,  ферменты и есть пытаюсь.
Болит и на трамадоле.Долго сегодня за ноутом просидела, какой-то буквой "зю", на коленках, и в коридоре, чтобы режим не нарушать, и никому не мешать, получилось часов 20, с небольшим.
Как мне объяснили, нельзя опираться при этом на локоть. Правое плечо не иннервируется нормально, мышцы там забиваются в прямом смысле.
Потом, если резко встать, вся эта красота висит на шее  и даёт болевой синдром.
Не опиралась, вроде полегче.


----------



## Vikalene (24 Окт 2020)

У меня инфаркт спинного мозга на шейном и верхне-грудном уровне, была компрессия. Разобрались только в Новосибирске.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Окт 2020)

@Vikalene, есть какая-то программа, как разработать.
Инфаркт не ставят, но я в зале в один момент получила это, так что на руках вынесли. Боли бог бы с ним, но у меня слабость, в руке полная, в стопе по разному, просто болит.
Пью этот Трамадол, полегче от него.
Амитриптилин мне нельзя, голова нужна, Отделение  ОНМК, мне дома лучшие, по моему.
 Я тут ещё живым и желающим, а также их родственникам составляю иски и ходатайства, кому так, кому за деньги.
А так бы по моему "крыша поехала".
Невозможно на это смотреть.

А с животом, вернее с мышцами там, я уже верила, что крыша едет.
Ходить больше пыталась, оно хуже потом.
У меня три разных УЗИ в один день.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Окт 2020)

ЕСИА Госуслуги для граждан, но там не сильно удобно.
Попробуйте

Миелоишемия,  ниже С6-С7 поэтому не работает трицепс. Крутили вертели, корешковый синдром. Расслабление диафрагмы справа.
Руку подняли.
Тромбоцитоза не боюсь, он уже  5 лет, и все одно и то же. При таком болевом синдроме уже смешно бояться чего то.
Последняя капельница в понедельник, потом пробовать разрабатывать, в воротнике для начала.
Приобретенная кривошея.
Это шейный переход, места ишемии в пояснице местами превратились в кость.
Во всяком случае, связка уплотнена вся.
Из таблеток не пью ничего.
Трамадол оставила на случай, мало ли где чего не нашли, тромбоциты просто так редко повышаются, потом добейся  обезболивания.
Во вторник выписывают с рекомендациями "есть", ну и выписке напишут что ещё. В основном это берлититон, но парезу больше года, посмотрим, что получиться.
Есть могу, лежать не могу, затекает вся правая сторона крестообразная связка , тбс, поясница, ну и рука конечно и всегда.
Лечение грыжи без операции, сказано проходить и сдавать анализ крови, повторно, через месяц, может расширят канал.
Вот так.
La murr, как удалить тему?
Спасибо.


----------



## Vikalene (25 Окт 2020)

Ну вот, я же только предположила. Очень похожие симптомы(( Оформляйте инвалидность.


----------



## Стёпа (25 Окт 2020)

Vikalene написал(а):


> Ну вот, я же только предположила. Очень похожие симптомы(( Оформляйте инвалидность.


В вашем случае  не очень хорошие люди, матом тут писать нельзя, промурыжили консервативным лечением,  с такими грыжами и стенозом нужно было оперироваться сразу, как только тазовые функции вылетели. Это к сожалению бюрократия талончиков на МРТ и недалекость вашего невролога.  После операции на шее, вам хоть легче стало?


----------



## Vikalene (25 Окт 2020)

В моей теме ответ.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Окт 2020)

*Vikalene*

Не делаю я пока операцию, и инвалидность не прошу, я даже не знаю как ее делают.Уже давно болит, и вся рука, и особенно, если за компом работать. Не обращаю внимание, на сколько это возможно.
 Оссификация задней продольной связки, такая же ерунда, и болит и мышцы не работают нормально, если двигаться они включаются немного. Немного получе, если остеопат приходит. У меня три уровня поражения, самый плохой шейный, после капельнц на ней кожа облазит.
 Сейчас рука эта вся синяя, посматриваю на трамадол и терплю.
Если сидеть на коленях, перед компом смогла проработать часов 12,  нельзя конечно так, но финансово вроде льзя.
Трамадол он ведь не личит там ничего.

У меня  не инфаркт спинного мозга на шейном и верхне-грудном уровне,  а компрессия ниже 6-7 позвонка, и слабость в руках обеих.


----------



## Vikalene (25 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня  не инфаркт спинного мозга на шейном и верхне-грудном уровне,  а компрессия ниже 6-7 позвонка, и слабость в руках обеих.


Это миелоишемия и есть. Трамадол облегчает боль, и этим надо пользоваться.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Окт 2020)

Если боль есть, то корешки живые, а не работают именно те мышцы, где стеноз, может если пройдет отек, будет мене болеть. Но у меня там не было никаких шмолей, значит никуда она не денется, раз так продавила позвонок.
Завтра мы что то будем разрабатывать, в воротнике, я уже не знаюю что разрабатывать, весь пронатор стоит колом.
Иголки пробовали до этого, так интересно, трапеция расслабилась  с первого раза, но плечо ушло вниз и вперед. Потом такого эффекта не было, сколько не кололи. Но вообще эта рука так медлено и откровенно пытается превратиться в "кость".
Я там как бабочка  в колекции, котрую иголкой прикололи, трепыхалась от капельниц, завтра еще одна току с нее особо по моему нет.
Ем нейромедин, и еще больше все дергается, не судоржная готовность, просто спастика, сигнал не поступает нормально.
Но у меня был этот агиоспазм и ТИА, может будет полегче если чуть наладится кровообращение, пока не полегче, лежать совсе плохо.

@Vikalene, спасибо, сейчас буду пользоваться. с 10 утра за ноутбуком, уже в пот просто бросает, болит рука.
Сколько им пользоваться в день можно, никто ничего не говорит, от Лирики плохо.


----------



## Стёпа (25 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Завтра мы что то будем разрабатывать, в воротнике, я уже не знаюю что разрабатывать, весь пронатор стоит колом.
> Иголки пробовали до этого, так интересно, трапеция расслабилась  с первого раза, но плечо ушло вниз и вперед. Потом такого эффекта не было, сколько не кололи.


что значит разрабатывать в воротнике, это вам в больнице будут делать?


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Окт 2020)

@Стёпа, не дома, меня только завтра выпишут, и капельница завтра последняя если выпишут еще.

Я пока не сильно стремлюсь что то резать., потому что я уже потом просто не выберусь, за год истрепало так, что нет сил никаких.
Мне понраилась врач в больнице, у нее "неврологически дифицит" сильный, рука тоже  колом, нога тоже, она молодая еще, на ДЦП не похоже, что то другое.
Она все так нормально объясняет, что и почему, говорит, когда это может усилиться.
Мне сейчас главное, чтобы оно не прогрессировало сильно, а то я очень лихо с этой ишемией по командировкам моталась.

Мне от воротника плохо всегда, и так отток нарушен, а тут еще и эта прелесть.

Хватило как то ума в нем немного "поспать", я его не затягивала даже, я потом сползла просто, меня там покололи чем то, вроде оклемалась.


----------



## Стёпа (25 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Хватило как то ума в нем немного "поспать", я его не затягивала даже, я потом сползла просто, меня там покололи чем то, вроде оклемалась.


спать в нем не нужно, только когда сидите долго в одном положении (например за компом), чтобы мышцы  не перенапрягались.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Окт 2020)

Нет, @Стёпа, это тоже плохо, они не перенапрягаются, они не инервируются. Если туда  я что то закачиваю, уражнениями, или работой, та все и остается. Я наоборот пытаюсь ничего не зажимать никакими корсетами, и так кровообращение плохое. Разве что когда вообще встать не могу.
Руку  растягиваем понемногу, вверх поднимается в полном объеме, в сторону градусов на 20%, согнутая в локте никуда не поднимается. И лежа  мне хочется застрелиться, в вериткальном положении легче. И органы там всякие еще работают пока.
По клавишам стала попадать,  что тоже хороший вариант, и милорелаксанты пить перестала и аминотрептилин, у меня уж в ужас пришел, когда я им "лечилась".

@Vikalene, что бы рука не болела, не нужно пользоваться крючком для вязания, и вообщее ее сильно перенапрягать.
Я много раз так попадала: длительные поезки, перелет, генеральные уборки, нервная нагрузка- это все усиливает болевой синдром.
У меня давно это онемение, я только долго  верила, что это не от шеи.
Онемение еще ерунда, немеет и бог с ним. Вот когда болевой синдром пошел и руку  начало скручивать в локте, и к мышцам я просто дотронуться не могла, тогда конечно завыла.
Если не давать большую нагрузку, то вроде с этим живут, если сердце выдержит.
Кроме самих мышц и сухожилий, которые где растянуты, где зажаты, не работать руке не дает еще и фасция, это то, что трапецию окружает, она ведь тоже сократилась. И вроде бы можно ее растянуть, но для этого нужны очень медленные движения, чтобы ничего не травмировать и равномерные, чтобы не было криво.  Ну и сам мозг, связка же напряжена, идет болевой сигнал.
И со спастикой можно жить, пусть нервы не до конца восстановились,  чуть тольще стала оболочка, сигнал похуже проходит, этот проесс может потом прекратиться- *я про боль в руке и спазм*.
Для восстановления желудка и когда спазм по животу идет я пью юэнзим и гепрал, а с утра теплую воду с лимонным соком, и обязательно хожу, так не образуются пролежни, стопа болит правда.  И ноги тяжелые, но у меня в пояснице тоже корешковый, и тоже эта поперечная связка, с местами окостенения, и наш любимый L4-L5.
С мышечной тканью-синдром Марфана, всю жизнь очень гибкая была, да и сейчас тоже.
Что раньше было хорошо, превратилось в ад,  нет жировой прослойки вообще, и не было никогда.
Я тут насмотрелась на людей с этим ОНМК,им больно они даже сказать не могут об этом.
У меня есть хорошая однокласнциа, которая всю жизнь проработала медсетрой  в таком отделении, она выкладывает посты такие про этих больных. Половина из них все понимает, чувствует, но они не могут даже говорить уже иногда, через силу управляют телом, а мозг еще живой, оставляют после себя стихи, если руки еще работают и в трезвом уме.
Мне плевать на инвалидность,  самое главное что бы работала голова.
*Трамадол помогает, спасибо, я уже его не экономлю.*
А в основном как то получалось так, что мне даже толком никто ничего обезболить не предлагал, кеторол, всего действия 1-2 часа, и потом опять этот ад, за 9 месяцев я уже не человек, а какой то сгусток нервов.


----------



## Vikalene (26 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> *Трамадол помогает, спасибо, я уже его не экономлю.*
> А в основном как то получалось так, что мне даже толком никто ничего обезболить не предлагал, кеторол


Во, именно так и было. Мне пришлось обращаться в Росздравнадзор и только с их пинка мне назначили трамадол. Я спрашивала у своего лечащего врача, что мне надо сделать? Сказала что приду однажды и устрою истерику прямо в коридоре. Не буду описывать этот АД, начинаю волноваться и сразу начинаются судороги(( 
В личку написала вам, прочтите. Нейромидин надо пить или после цитиколина или вместе с ним, он усиливает боли. Ипидакрин дешевле в цене, а действие одинаковое, одно действующее вещество. Чистый трамадол тоже не айс , а вместе с адом лучше работает. Еще, мне лучше помогает трамадол ретард, простой трамадол я ела как ириски, практически без толку. Все это выписывает ЛПУ бесплатно, если 2 группа инвалидности.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я тут насмотрелась на людей с этим ОНМК,им больно они даже сказать не могут об этом.


Именно так!


----------



## горошек (26 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> С мышечной тканью-синдром Марфана, всю жизнь очень гибкая была, да и сейчас тоже.


Гибкость это ещё не синдром Марфана. Там много чего должно быть, особенно при истинном синдроме. Да у вас вроде даже и не марфано-подобный тип. Разве у вас высокий рост, длинные конечности и т п? Гипермобильность суставов это признак ДСТ, и то, если он изолированный, то не факт. У подруги дочери тоже всегда суставы излишне гибкие, но больше никаких проблем со здоровьем нет. А у дочери ничего не гнётся, но ДСТ явно присутствует. При синдроме Марфана гипермобильность суставов тоже не обязательна.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Окт 2020)

@горошек, рост 170, вес 53, гнусь куда угодно, ноги длинные, руки тоже, я его и не хочу,  но достаю  руками куда угодно, пальцами куда угодно, , становлюсь, вернее становилась на мост и сейчас встаю, но могу лёжа, ложусь на спину с согнутыми коленями, сажусь на продольный шпагат, черт его знает, что это.
Дипроспан мимо, все мимо о капельниц хуже , сейчас Дипроспан, без толку.
Болевой синдром.
Отменили все антидепрессанты и нейролептики, спастика в руке.

Длина ног 115, дона рук, 80 см, но руки по моему растянуты сильно   слабые.

Я уже набор всей таблицы Менделеева, от чего-то в капельницах, аминотриптилина, Лирики, феназепама, трамадола, местами морфина, Дипроспана, дексаметазона, Мексидола, трентала и собратьев. Болевой синдром по правой руке, не могу разогнуть руку в локте, плечевой сустав "приведен" к грудине.
Всего хватает на пару часов.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Окт 2020)

@Vikalene он даёт спокойствие и не такой сильный болевой синдром, процентов на 6.
Тут не берут резать, говорят давно, рука работает процентов на 30, но все равно, пусть онемела, но вы что то делаете. Косынки и все, отменили
Выписали мне таблеток в большом количестве от ноотропов до до всех психотропов, говорят не достану после нового года. Лежу "вооружена" а и очень опасна, вернее подозрительна для правоохранительных органов.
Марфан не я ставлю, я об этом и нее думала никогда, истинный, я не знаю, картину посмотрела вроде нет, но гибкость всех суставах, пальцев, кисти и и.п
Психолог говорил, опять, и опять убрали все антидепрессанты, тетка хорошо рассказала про шизофрению, мда и откуда берется, не то не то не поставили опять.
На трамадола я сплю, а так было 9 месяцев ада, и работаю, по 10 часов.
Завтра выписывают, импинджмент синдром. Вроде корешковая блокада чуть помогла.
Миопатия с рождения.


----------



## Vikalene (29 Окт 2020)

Вам надо разбираться основательно, полиморфность прослеживается. Трамадол дает спать вместе с амитриптилином. Слишком затянули вы все, скорее всего уже не восстановится. Меня пытаются еще реанимировать, посылают в санаторий. Посмотрим что там будет. От инвалидности не отказывайтесь.


----------



## Стёпа (29 Окт 2020)

в связи с чем после НГ не достать будет лекарства?


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Окт 2020)

@Vikalene, должны быть хорошо, новое место и впечатление.
У меня поражение левого поперечника, правая рука это"перехрестный" синдром
Как вариант последствие травмы, в детстве и других, спортивные нагрузки.  С этой "нерукой" ещё сезон откатала, Москва, Тверь, Шереметьево, Лобня, Ивантеевка, опять Москва.Краснодар, Сочи,Сызрань, Тольятти, Мурманск,все за пару месяцев
Сумки нельзя носить и долго сидеть, и как Наполеон под Москвой меня уж сильно подприжало,
А отдыхать всегда можно, почему нет.
После трамадола болтает немного, не сильно правда, по моему мне только видно, а там всякие "пальцем в нос" я легко попадаю, как летчик, и в ноге слабость, а с утра она тяжёлая.
Но я всё равно пробьюсь.
Слабость была, только какими-то наскоками, то есть, то я летаю.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2020)

Лирика, трамадол, морфин, лирика, фенозипам строго приравниваются к н.ср.


----------



## Vikalene (30 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня поражение левого поперечника


А у меня длинника( Да, уже сказали дату заезда, 11 ноября.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Но я всё равно пробьюсь.
> Пробьемся, обязательно!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2020)

Ну вот, очередной консилиум: 1)периферическая нейропатия вся правая сторона- руки  не  трясутся., В нос попадаю, могу ногой)) дико болят стопы.
2?Резать если будут не сейчас, все равно болеть будет 70процентов.
3)От Дипроспана легче,
Но меня вчера так " "болтало," , причем не шея вроде, голова не кружилась.
4)Психиатр сказала "не париться":.смешала в коробке карандаш, сказала выбирать- темные я сразу убрала, кроме черного, остальные выбрал не радужный, нормальные,карандаше больше  был 40  штук, диагноз -плксит двусторонни,лечить спину.
5)Трамадол даёт спокойствие, болевой синдром снизился на половину почти, могу спать), з 9 месяцев первый раз, был Дипроспан, ещё меньше болевой синдром.
6) захотелось жить , гуляю, и работаю, сегодня выпишут


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2020)

@Vikalene, нельзя аминотриптилин, я потом встать не могу, местное нарушение проводимости сердечной мышцы, будем пробовать дулоксетин, но тоже не шло, потом ещё., Пака было их 5 аминотриптилин, золофт, феварин и коей-то веловлес, и нецроплеки.
Муж Крем на руках.

Опять руки кривые. Аминотриптилин, золофт, феварин, веллафлекс без толку, будет пробовать Симбалту.
Муж забрала через месяц после лечения в Бехтерева.


----------



## Дина (30 Окт 2020)

@Kaprikon, а что это за тест с карандашами?


----------



## Vikalene (30 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> руки не трясутся., В нос попадаю, могу ногой)) дико болят стопы.


Очень сильно болят стопы тоже, + еще и руки трясутся при напряжении от слабости.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Трамадол даёт спокойствие, болевой синдром снизился на половину почти, могу спать)


Это уже хорошо. Теперь надо подобрать АД, чтобы еще лучше стало. Только на таком коктейле я могу хоть спать.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> без толку, будет пробовать Симбалту.


Обязательно подбирайте что вам подходит, и не экономьте трамадол. Мне больше подошел трамадол-ретард 100.
И начинайте оформлять инвалидность. В личку подскажу если знаю как и что.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Окт 2020)

@Vikalene я пробовала, Симбалту, на ней больно и весело одновременно.
Такого эффекта не давал один ад,((
Руки с утра слабые, две,потом легче.
Но, даже если если" включиться "продольная связка- будет места больше" это она даёт такие "вещи", рука все равно слабая, одна . А мышцы чуть мягче стали. Ем октолипен,  нейромедин, трамадола. Симбалту, до этого ботокс колола, от Лирики меня болтает.
Сказано ждать, может и больше года длиться, возможно е восстановление, быстрее если за компом не сидеть.
Дина, про тест, нужно рассыпать коробку, лучше 24 карандаша  и те что нравятся, откладывать в одну сторону те что нет в другую. Результат в личку напишу.

Тест на МДП и шизофрению, не не того не того.


----------



## Дина (31 Окт 2020)

@Kaprikon, боюсь, что я все карандаши заберу в любимые 🤣. Я увлекаюсь раскрашиванием и у меня более 1000 профессиональных карандашей и если бы были в продаже еще-я бы и их купила-цветов мало не бывает. 
Про шизофрению видела тест с цветовыми пятнами, на котором надо рассмотреть определённое изображение. Мы всей семьёй смотрели, смотрели-ничего не увидели. Потом посмотрели, что же можно увидеть-и тут же это увидели. Смысл теста-не знать заранее, что можно увидеть. Кто НЕ увидел-у тех все в порядке.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> @Kaprikon, Кто НЕ увидел-у тех все в порядке.


У Вас в порядке и это главное


----------



## Elka66 (31 Окт 2020)

> Всем привет! Меня зовут Афа.
> Хочу рассказать вам свою историю постановки диагноза. В 2012 году у меня начали болеть руки. Это было конечно связано с напряжением рук (готовка, компьютер), но не такое уж и сильное это было напряжение. Первый раз они заболели еще в 2010 году, но тогда прошли, а в этот раз не проходили никак. Началось мое шествие по врачам. Но вот проблема, врачи отправляли меня друг к другу по кругу и ничего конкретного сказать не могли. Ревматологические анализы были в норме. Из отклонений была только хроническая железодефицитная анемия, и некоторые врачи пытались свалить все на нее. Также у меня с того момента держится субфебрильная температура. Помимо этого у меня был еще ряд симптомов, но не известно было, относится ли он к моим болям (мерзлявость,плоскостопие, межпозвоночная грыжа, хронический гастродуоденит, сколиоз, сухость глаз, хронический конъюнктивит, слабость по утрам, легкообразующиеся синяки, аденоиды, низкий иммунитет). Естественно, пошла к ревматологу. Первый ревматолог был из института ревматологии и он сказал, что есть подозрение на СКВ, но анализы это не подтвердили, хотя я испугалась не на шутку. Следующие два ревматолога (из Тареева и из Боткинской больницы) списали все на анемию, но я пропила курс железа и на боли это не оказало никакого эффекта. Затем я пошла к кистевому хирургу, но тот сказал, что проблема не в руках, а системная. Следующий ревматолог был из частной клиники, и это уже был год, как у меня были боли и температура. Этот ревматолог поставил мне диагноз серонегативный реактивный артрит и начал лечить меня Сульфасалазином. Через несколько месяцев результата не было, а общее состояние организма стало очень плохое. Тогда я пошла к еще одному ревматологу в институт ревматологии. И первый раз врач осмотрел меня целиком. Он двигал мои суставы в разные стороны и выявил гипермобильность суставов. Был поставлен диагноз гипермобильный синдром. И хорошенько прогуглив его, я нашла информацию про дисплазию соединительной ткани. Это было в начале этого лета, что означает, что спустя почти два года правильное направление моего диагноза еще только наметилось. Следующим моим шагом был поход к врачу-генетику, который поставил мне окончательный диагноз - Синдром Элерса-Данло. Это редкое генетическое заболевание соединительной ткани(1:2500-1:5000 человек), при котором происходит мутация в генах, отвечающих за коллаген и оно часто дебютирует только после 20 лет, когда начинается естественный износ организма. При этом заболевании встречается такой огромный набор разнообразных симптомов, что оно очень часто не правильно диагностируется, плюс в России мало врачей знают о нем. Основные симптомы: гипермобильность суставов, повышенная растяжимость кожи, хрупкость тканей и стенок сосудов. Обычно у больных этим синдромом все крайне плохо заживает, особенно кожа, связки, сухожилия. И выяснилось, что моя боль в руках - это просто не заживающие микротравмы соединительной ткани. Однако синдром Элерса-Данло и другие виды дисплазии соединительной ткани могут сопровождаться ревматологическими заболеваниями(ревматоидный артрит, например)
> 
> Хочу обратиться ко всем тем тем, кому никак не могут поставить диагноз, и особенно ко всем тем, чьи ревматологические анализы отрицательные. Обратите Ваше внимание на эту информацию! Не даром синдром Элерса-Данло называют невидимой болезнью, потому что его симптомы пересекаются с множеством заболеваний, у каждого человека проявляются по-разному, но так же и потому, что очень мало врачей компетентны в данном вопросе


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2020)

Можно делиться Вашей историей в интернете?


----------



## Elka66 (1 Ноя 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, история не моя,в свободном доступе на форуме ревматиков,выложила ее для Каприкон


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Ноя 2020)

Принято


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Ноя 2020)

@Elka66, @Доктор Ступин, @Vikalene
руки не заболели, а заболела одна, причем заболела так, что не помогала ничего, дексаметазон три укола в 4 точки, боль снимают не по списку, Симбалту, так я на ней вечно, хоть весело.
История с карандашами в зависимости от раскладки - если яркий холерик, середина - сангвиник, и т.д.
Сильно неординарный сочетания цветов, это отклонение.
Лечить боль антидепресантами прошло с Запада, а в частности с Европы.Чистота нации, вот и мутируют.
Я не врач, разговор с психологом.
Рука импиджмент синдром проводимость меньшей 30 процентов, да в принципе он висит.
Анализы тромбоцитоз, но он был.

Синдром Марфана. Ни у кого не было.
Может какой-то не тот родственик кровь "не той крови" подлили . Но у меня при волнении была слабость рук, не сильна,минут 5.
И травма, инсульт в 6 лет, потом проблем не было, оно идёт наскоками, в 9-14 было, в 33 тоже.
Правая рука не отказывала совсем, и миелопатией не формировалось.
Самое плохое, что мне хуже лёжа, если вертикальном положении лучше, и живу я на кофе всю жизнь, иначе не встать с утра.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Ноя 2020)

Если нестабильности не бывает из за остеопороза l1.Тогда колено, разорваны два мениска и крестообразная связка.
Только рука тут причем.
От нейромедина  боль усиливается?
Сила в ноге нарастает, но очень медленно.
Шея не болит)) Она м не болела .Опять слабость в пальцах.


----------



## Vikalene (2 Ноя 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> От нейромедина боль усиливается?


Да, усиливается.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Ноя 2020)

Vikalene, а проводимость лучше!???
У меня почему-то все мышцы горячие, хотели сделатьн массаж, не взяли.
Дипроспан в корешок усилил силу в ногах! 
Вообще предлагают ничего не резать, а каолоть капаться колоться раз в пол года, и ничего не носить в руках. 
У меня
Шейная мигрень.
Пока то что было и что стало  это земля и небо. Боюсь загадывать.
Чувствительность есть, лиши бы на долго.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Ноя 2020)

Сказали если не работать рукой, то она может восстановиться.
А так тянет и руку и ногу, сильно.
И вообще всю правую сторону.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Ноя 2020)

Vikalene, что поразило длиник, грыжи или стеноз.
Я такая проснулась с утра 7лет назад, с поперечником, была нормальная и веселая вечером 
Операция какая была?
У меня 3 места поражения, шейный, там понятно, грудной, поясница, я не знаю что резать начинать.
Оно восстанавливается до какого то предела, и все.


----------



## Vikalene (4 Ноя 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Vikalene, что поразило длинник, грыжи или стеноз.


и грыжи и абсолютный стеноз, СМ как стиральная доска(


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Операция какая была?


Было 3 операции на пояснично-крестцовом отделе и 1 операция на шейном. На шейном отделе была 11 июня 20г в Новосибирске. Вот там специалисты. На нашем уровне мне предлагали тупо удалить диск, а то что там дальше будет мало их интересовало(


Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня 3 места поражения, шейный, там понятно, грудной, поясница, я не знаю что резать начинать.


Такой вопрос я задала на ВК в ЛПУ чем поставила их в тупик), когда они хором мне твердили что я симулянтка(. Тоже самое( и также задавалась вопросом что делать?((
Вам хотя бы стараются каким-то образом помочь, это уже огромный плюс.
Учитесь работать левой рукой, пусть правая восстановится.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Ноя 2020)

@Vikalene, и как после операции, прошли боли в руке?
У меня с двух сторон они болят, могу по очереди, пока кололи не болело, могла долго работать.
СМ канал как стиральная доска, это потому, что грыжа его все равно раздражает каждый раз?
Сегодня ужас какой то рука как бревно,
не опухшая, а тяжёлая, нога тоже.
У меня по МРТ корешки свободны, хуже ниже в шейном грудном переходе Т1Т2, или я уже не знаю, что там воспаляется, но стреляет четко в 4 местах.
Там как проходит кровоснабжение Т1Т2, Т6-Т8, S4-S5.
Пункцию не берут.
Мне уже не ставят вопрос про симуляцию.
Меня Трамадол не берет.


----------



## Vikalene (4 Ноя 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня с двух сторон они болят, могу по очереди,


Тоже так, но в основном правая, висит как плеть, только кисть не много функционирует(( Все что вы пишете знакомо, необходимо все-таки чтобы обследовали достоверно и определили что именно у вас.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Ноя 2020)

После операции тоже висит?


----------



## Vikalene (4 Ноя 2020)

Да(( силы нет поднять, болит плечо сзади и под мышкой (


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Ноя 2020)

Они обследовали, парез руки.
А зачем операцию предлагали, если боли не прошли?
Если дней 5-7  рукой ничего не делать, то силы хватает ещё дней на 5-7.


----------



## Vikalene (4 Ноя 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А зачем операцию предлагали, если боли не прошли?


У меня выбор был не большой, либо говорящая голова, либо так)) 4  сегмента шеи: 2 абсолютный стеноз + 2 относительный. Они даже решили не делать дискэктомию, сказали будет нестабильность, потому что там следом подпирает грудной отдел.


----------



## Стёпа (4 Ноя 2020)

Vikalene написал(а):


> У меня выбор был не большой, либо говорящая голова, либо так)) 4  сегмента шеи: 2 абсолютный стеноз + 2 относительный. Они даже решили не делать дискэктомию, сказали будет нестабильность, потому что там следом подпирает грудной отдел.


Да уж, в таких случаях действительно не до выбора. Парез руки постепенно нарастал пока вы оббивали пороги вашей ЛПУ? Я так понял, у вас началос с ног, руки были еще нормальные тогда?

А вообще есть предположение, откуда такое большое кол-во грыж во всех отделах, да еще и огромных?


----------



## Vikalene (4 Ноя 2020)

Чужая тема.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Ноя 2020)

Есть предположение, что нижний рецидивирующий подвывих плечевого сустава.
Порог ЛПУ я не отбивала, наоборот, пыталась как то с докторами общаться 
Парез давний, и подвывих тоже.
Обострение всегда, если работать мышью. Если не работать вообще, "едет крыша" и от боли и от безвыходности.
От докторов устала, я не понимаю, что такое рука в айробном режиме.
В моем понимании ее нет просто.
Все МРТ я выложила.
Перестала колоть блокады, усилились боли.. И в руке и в ноге.
Нога чуть проходит и сила в ней есть, то опять.
Пока не ем ничего из таблеток, толку нет.
Начать опять колоться, так в крови один декаместазон.

Парез руки постепенно не нарастает.
Есть причина, после нее спастика, потом парез.
Парез это ещё не паралич.
Но переодтчески не могу разогнуть руку, боли тянущие, может стрелять по ней, может скрутить в локте.
Ничем они не снимаются.

@Vikalene, вы пишите там следом подпирает грудной отдел, что это значит?
У меня там грудной позвонки Л1Л2, как раз и не стабильность, вернее остеопороз.
Я уже жалею, о том моменте, когда было просто онемением, не приятно, но не больно   Я с ним про инвалидность не думала, наоборот ещё как работала, и за ноутом, и за компом, и на всех неудобных рабочих стульях, так как работа предполагает командировки, и не по 8 часов совсем, и после перелетов и переездов.
Сегодня после 8 часов работы голова как в шлеме, в ушах что то "булькает", шея деревянная.
Это после всех блокад, капельниц и проч.
При этом у меня нет больших грыж, есть стеноз на уровне с7 и не работает рука по месту раздражения, именно не то что болит, а просто полный отказ, и локоть распух.
Если операция не положена, то что делать даже не знаю уже.


----------



## Vikalene (5 Ноя 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Парез давний, и подвывих тоже.


Пареза от подвывиха не будет. Только от повреждения нервных окончаний или ствола. И спастики от подвывиха не будет.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Ноя 2020)

Я думаю про ствол, потому что болит сильно, как то не "по человечески "даже Шея просто камень, особенно, слева, рука болит снизу, подлопаточный нерв.Там не нерв, а кусок не работающей мышцы, комок такой приличный, с кулак.
Мой невролог говорит, что связано с раздражением продольной связки, и высоко, от атланта до 6 позвонка,
 и формируется миелопатия в шейно -грудном отделе. Корешки свободны, корешковый синдром в руке соответствует картине на МРТ.
Если не работать правой рукой, уйдет остаточная молочка, и будет легче, но картину не поменяет в общем-то.
Все это он говорит, только что делать дальше не говорит.
 Блокады не помогли, как и не помог ботекс, может даже хуже, или место не то, на пару дней помогает остеопат, но это тоже не выход. От нейромедина пошла сыпь по лицу.
Мне нужно, чтобы этот отек прошел, я не знаю как двигаться, чтобы не задевать ничего. Ниже шеи киевидная деформация, Т1Т2.
МРТ мозга, расширение пространства кронверса, и  венозный отток нарушен.
Дискомодулярным конфликт с двух сторон
Он плевать хотел на мои Симбалту, Лирику, и прочие вещи.
У меня не большие грыжи, но три в ряд и откуда-то взялся этот отек костного массива,  его не было год назад и шмолей не было, значит идёт там воспаление, и оно с грыжей связано .
Спинномозговой канал узкий изначально.
Что делать пока не знаю, что тут обследовать ещё, если артофирована дельта, синяя рука, которую скручивает в локте, пока опять лежу.
Дополнительно разболелась поясница, и нога, и вся квадратная мышца  ну и колено, почему никто не говорит.
Колену хоть положено болеть , там связка порвана.
Все замечательно, трамадол не берет совсем.
Под фенозипам немного выспалась, но это не лечение.
Шею вчера прострелило от самого затылка, до середины спины.
Так что не работает ничего, включая желудок .
Сколько может так стрелять уже не понятно.

Вам нельзя работать за компьютером, вам нельзя делать уборку и напрягать руку, о комиссии речи нет, ответили, что не смотреть на предыдущее поколение, мы рассыпемся быстрее.
По ощущениям  бурса суставная распухла, плечо большое и болит.
Выписали короче говоря.

@Доктор Ступин,
Сколько можно делать блокад с декаместазоном, было три, первый раз Дипроспан. Предлагают ещё 5?
Стоит пробовать, синдром корешковый.
Рука стремиться стать "костью", трапеция уже по моему такая давно, туда иголка с треском проходит.


----------



## Vikalene (5 Ноя 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> о комиссии речи нет
> Настаивайте на МСЭ.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Ноя 2020)

Я таких слов и не знала.
Я про инсульт спросила, потому, что первый раз он был у меня в 6лет.
Не умный военные строитель бросил обломок кирпича со второго этажа дома, хотел зачем-то попасть в собаку, попал в меня. Отказала сначала правая половина тела, потом левая, меня ещё домой притащили и на спину положили, что наверное не правильно было. Потом только вызвали скорую.
Лечили, стучали молотками рефлексов ноль, но какими-то странным образом через три недели я стала ходить, бабушка  со мной лежала, и мы проходили не знаю сколько км, по-моему много.
Ногу правую я сначала подволакивала, потом и это прошло.
А вот руки не особенно хорошо восстановились, и по ночам, если лежат в определенной позе, у меня дико стучало в висках, а руки я сама себе мячиком разрабатывала, ну и на лыжах каталась. После 3 лет всех этих занятий последствий особо не было никаких, не считая того, что тут любят называть повышенной тревожностью, при смене погоды мне было не особенно хорошо, и спина получилась немного кривая. Ее тоже лечили. В 17 лет я стала хорошо играть в волейбол, баскетбол, и как кошка лазила по канату.
Последствия проявились лет в 20, месяц диких головных болей, я не знала, что делать, по моему сняла это рифампицином в запредельной дозе, кружилась голова потом, но тоже все как то прошло и забылось.
Лет в 40 с утра проснулась с дикими болями в руках и в спине, провоцирующих факторов не было. Недельку сидя поспала, так как лежать было невозможно.
Сняла за неделю аэрталом и финилепсином, по моему, было что то спастического синдрома, потом и его не стало.
Ровно через год давление 220 , мое обычное и до 110 не дотягивает, сбить не могли, парень со скорой надо мной долго колдовал, снял магнезией.
И вот после этого 220 нога и рука как то не так работать стали.
Я тогда про грыжи не знала, про инсульт не думала.
Спазмы снимала зарядкой и в тренажерке, плавала.
Таких 220 было потом ещё три, первый раз с доставкой в отделение ОНМК, мне его ещё сбили быстро, и меня отключило.
Инсульт тоже тогда не поставили, ТИА, наблюдаться у невролога.
Последний раз как раз 14 дней назад.
Ангиоспазм. 
Но в этот раз после выписки хуже, рука синяя нога болит до жути, по моему это даже не корешковый боли, у меня болят сами вены.
По правой стороне гипертонус.
Я понимаю, что кровообращение нарушено, так как симптомы до боли знакомые.
И пойми тут, к кому идти к сосудистому хирургу, к неврологу, лежать себе тихонько или двигаться.
Руку пробовали разрабатывать, в никакую, скручивает ее в локте и все.
Корешковый пишут синдром, а грыж у меня здоровенных нет, но все, что ниже шеи не работает, да в принципе, и выше.


----------



## Vikalene (6 Ноя 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ногу правую я сначала подволакивала


Вот отсюда, по всей вероятности, и растут ноги. Компрессионная травма.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Последствия проявились лет в 20


Звоночки травмы, на них не обратили внимание.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Лет в 40 с утра проснулась с дикими болями в руках и в спине


Еще звоночки. Если бы знать где подстелить соломку(


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ровно через год давление 220


Предупреждение от организма и начало развития инсульта.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ангиоспазм


К компрессионной травме присоединился сосудистый компонент.
Где то в своей теме я тоже  писала про ангиоспазм. Только что не выла от боли. а подвывала. Боль была дикая, начались судороги уже на глазах у скорой. Дома была магнезия, ее и укололи. Стало немного легче и я смогла заговорить. И после этого уже все завертелось, стала отказывать правая рука.
Обратите внимание на АД обязательно. Потому что у меня началась тахикардия с пропусками ударов. В течение этого времени такие приходы с тахикардией стали учащаться.
Настаивайте на направлении на МСЭ.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Ноя 2020)

Ангиоспазм, со спастикойпастикой, сосудистый компонент воздействие на ПА с обеих сторон, грыжей в шее. Вот я и вою от боли.
Магнезия снимает эти спазмы? А то мне все блокады туда колят с декой.
Что ещё может помочь, к МСЭ я пока не готова. Вы квоту получали после признания инвалидности?
Пропуски это уже не мой вариант))местное нарушение проводимости сосудов сердца, и почек,  как раз последствие этих  или ангиоспазмом или миелопатии.


----------



## Vikalene (6 Ноя 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вот я и вою от боли.


мне не много помогает трамадол с амитриптилином.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Магнезия снимает эти спазмы?


Да, помогает. Я делала капельницы сама: эуфиллин 10,0; магнезия 10,0; анальгин 4,0; на физ р-ре. Пентоксифилин на физ р-ре. И могла спокойно работать 12 часов.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> к МСЭ я пока не готова


Должно пройти 4 месяца после начала лечения в поликлинике.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вы квоту получали после признания инвалидности?


Д, получила в апреле 2020г.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Ноя 2020)

@Vikalene,
Вопрос как к медработнику, что будет если колоть уколы блокады в места онемения, парастезии?
А так же делать капельницы в руку, которая парализована?


----------



## Vikalene (6 Ноя 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> что будет если колоть уколы блокады в места онемения, парастезии?


Онемение и парестезии это местное проявление, ирритация. А колоть надо в очаг.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> делать капельницы в руку, которая парализована?


Нет смысла, даже хуже, так как там нарушено сосудистое сообщение.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Ноя 2020)

Я в поликлинике 7 лет,  уже)


----------



## Стёпа (6 Ноя 2020)

Ужасная история,кирпичом куда прилетело? По голове? Когда в больницу с 220 отвезли и рука отказывала, вам КТ головы делали в больнице? Это мог быть микроинсульт.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Ноя 2020)

@Стёпа, кирпичом по голове, в 6 лет, удар коры головного мозга. Я себя сама из этой гадости вытягивала, как умела, диета, зарядка, я КМС по волейболу, а тут никак не могу себе помочь 
Самое жуткое в этих историях, что я сознание не теряю. Понимать что у тебя отказало что то, тяжеловато. До этого совсем нормальный  ребенок, без сколиоза, с отличной памятью.
КТ делали, ТИА пишут, и гидроцефалия, спастическая кривошея, подвывих где -то, вернее известно где.
Трапеция , и трицепс не держит нормально плечевой сустав, плече идёт вперёд и "поджимает" мне все сплетения, и артерии. Последний раз с красными полосами по всей шее спереди.
Вроде бы как привычный вывих плеча, особенно если работать долго мышкой.
Хоть привязывай его, что я в принципе и делаю иногда, но тогда давит шею сильно.

Они мне всегда пишут, что ТИА.
Рука наверное уже не восстановиться, как тряпка болтается, грудной отдел все мышцы сокращены, трицепс атрофирован.
Написала я в Пироговку. Там ценник 166 за удаление грыжи. Но просто удаление наверное не подойдёт.
Тут уже никто не знает, что подойдёт, сделали пару блокад  Дипроспана, вчера как Ёлка новогодняя опять "сверкала" от затылка до копчика.
Ем любимый всеми АДЫ, от них хоть не так уныло все, и стреляет реже, только если отметить их, все по новой и сильнее.


----------



## Vikalene (7 Ноя 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Они мне всегда пишут, что ТИА.


Живете в Питере?


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Ноя 2020)

Да, только у меня уже и денег и сил нет, на операции и исследования.

Кривошею видно, она не всегда, если работать с вниз опущенной головой.
Из патологий компрессия этих Па на уровне C5-С6. И атрофия мышц, которые стабилизируют плечевой пояс, справа


----------



## Vikalene (7 Ноя 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Да, только у меня уже и денег и сил нет, на операции и исследования.


Очень много что можно сделать по ОМС, если будет инвалидность, то еще легче.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Из патологий компрессия этих Па на уровне C5-С6.


Все также((


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Ноя 2020)

Так оно и даёт это, поэтому и так же.
Я читала вашу тему, у меня только что грыж нет здоровенных.
Мои грыжи как то твёрже позвоков оказались, вернее одна из них, которая формирует там узел шмоля.
В принципе эта продольная связка, которая обезивествлена, это и есть отдельное заболевание.
Может быть связано с патологией ЦНС, а так же с периферией. Периферия - от проблем ЖК, печень, поджелудочная, почки.
Так что по большому счету нужно как то это ЖК налаживать более не менее, или на сколько возможно.
Я не знаю АДА, который положительно влияет на эти органы,скорее наоборот.

Куда вы руку тяните?


----------



## Vikalene (7 Ноя 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Куда вы руку тяните?


От себя. Как бы вытягивая руку из сустава и одновременно всем телом  лежу на этом плече.
Может быть  OPPL? (Оссификация задней продольной связки). Это оперируется. И крайне сложно диагностируется.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Ноя 2020)

Да осификация, обычно пишут утолщена, 
Я знаю, что оперируется, но но знала, что не диагностируется. 
В шее очень утолщена. Мне как раз и бьёт спазмом по ней от атланта, до почти середины спины, с двух сторон. В зависимости от того как долго я просила перед монитором, и в какой руке была при этом мышь,и на какую руку я при этом опиралась, и заодно потом если стоя работать,  скручивает кисть, на а дальше диафрагму.
Мне ее ручками и продиагностировали не так давно. А потом мы все дружно стали рассматривать старые, новые, и ещё новее МРТ, и оказалось, что в местах наибольшего перегиба там кость уже, что в пояснице, что в грудном, а в шее стремиться к этому.
И оперировать три сегмента плюс ТБС, мало кто возьмётся.


----------



## Vikalene (7 Ноя 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> И оперировать три сегмента плюс ТБС, мало кто возьмётся.


Напишите куда я вам говорила, там консультации бесплатно и скажут что могут предложить.


----------



## Стёпа (7 Ноя 2020)

А зачем вы бегаете по частным клиникам и ищите платные операции ? , я же вам одного из лучших н/х города посоветовал по позвоночнику. Он сначала смотрит ваше мрт, потом если видит проблему , говорит, что нужно собрать для квоты. Половина н/х в городе, это его ученики. Он и блокады кстати делает под корешок , и иннервацию, и все это под рентгенконтролем


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Ноя 2020)

@Стёпа, спасибо, я не по частным бегаю.
Я вообще не бегаю уже как то особо.
Попробую попасть к тому, которого вы предложили.
Я уже за мучилась искать кого-то.
В Вердена я была, в свое время, там мне все пытались навязать консервативное лечение.

В Вердена сейчас попробую попади.
Спастическая кривошея
Поэтому не берет ничего, иногда от антидепресантов хуже.
Моя попытка номер 25 на них залезать, по моему опять закончиться ничем.


----------



## Стёпа (8 Ноя 2020)

Ну смотря на какое отделение вы ходили, их там 10 штук. Бесплатной косервативки там нет, а вот операции там делают и платно, и по квотам. Но сначала вы должны найти первоисточник ваших мучений, поэтому консультация со свежим мрт,но не более 3 месяцев и далее вам врач скажет, нужна операция или можно обойтись консервативкой. По консервативке он может и блокаду под корешок предложить.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> В Вердена сейчас попробую попади.
> Спастическая кривошея
> Поэтому не берет ничего, иногда от антидепресантов хуже.
> Моя попытка номер 25 на них залезать, по моему опять закончиться ничем.


звоните, записывайтесь, консультации проводят.

Спазм-это всегда вторичная ответная(защитная)  реакция, но никак не первоисточник

Ну вы же в больницу поехали капаться. а до него так и не дошли. Послушайте мнение врача и далее уже поймете, в каком направлении вам двигаться, может он так же скажет, что только консервативка раз в пол года, а может и нет.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Ноя 2020)

@Стёпа, вы молодец. Спасибо пока я не хожу вообще. И так было, когда я туда ходила. Корешки в шее свободны, рука и нога не работают.
От слова вообще, может это связано с артерией, может с мозгом.
Но в руке парез, руку сгибаю, бросает в пот, стопа не понятно как развернута.
Тбс не работает, колено не разгибается, компрессии, как мне сказали сейчас в шейном отделе нет.
Всего и действий было, неделя работы за компом, пару блокад, капельницы.
Голова повернута к плечу.


----------



## Vikalene (8 Ноя 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Но в руке парез, руку сгибаю, бросает в пот, стопа не понятно как развернута.


Гемипарез


----------



## Стёпа (8 Ноя 2020)

Я понимаю, что плохо и выть хочется, но отлежитесь сейчас,  дайте себе выдохнуть после капельниц и всё же дойдите до врача. Если интересно, посмотрите его инстаграмм, очень поучительно.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Ноя 2020)

В том то и дело, что гемипарез.
Капаться, не я себе назначила.
Как мне сказали, а что ещё делать.
Там ещё такие боли не слабые, я не пойму откуда больше.
Шея, рука, нога.
Тромбоцитоз этот наверное, не понятно, почему с одной стороны, и почему иногда проходит чуть чуть.

@Vikalene, когда вы просили цианид, вам что кололи?
Хоть на пару часов?

@Стёпа, я была у Тахилова, в 2013 году, он тогда не предлагал операцию,  там были небольшие грыжи,а с6-с7, сказал что более серьезно. Пареза не было тогда.
Была у Серовой, это отделение восстановительное, тогда другое не рассматривалось, та сказал, что сами грыжи не большие, высокое вхождение устья ПА, второй позвонок.
Была у Джалила, на восстановительном лечение.
Теперь я не знаю, попробую попасть, мне коронавирус сбил карты, уже было плохо, куда идти не понятно. Поддержал мануальный терапевт, хоть немного, но за очень дорого. Я жалею об этом, небольшое улучшение за 200 тыс.
Сейчас просто все бестолку, каждые 4 часа болевой синдром, больше 10.


----------



## Vikalene (8 Ноя 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Vikalene, когда вы просили цианид, вам что кололи?


Говорили что это не в их компетенции(( как я вас понимаю((. Все сама, более года без рецептов на обезболивающие. Как могла так и боролась с болью((


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Ноя 2020)

Миопатия, не гамапарез, а онемение, парастезии, связанный с грыжей, там мышц нет, и инневации нет, комки одни.
Если не работать  рукой,пару дней легче,
Кривошея давно.


----------



## Vikalene (9 Ноя 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Миопатия, не гамапарез, а онемение, парастезии,


Вы имели в виду миелопатия наверное.. Только вот у меня тетрапарез  😭 , левая рука только чуток работает.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Ноя 2020)

Миопатия, не миелопатии, может быть она изначально была . Но в руке связана именно с грыжами она немного подсохла, будем называть это так. Нет иннервации в дераматомах С6-с7. Вернее она есть, но нарушена.
Рука " сохнет" на самом деле, если большие нагрузки, то работают малая грудная, большая грудная, а трицепс нет.
Я давно не обращаю на это внимание, но работаю,через немогу, и перегружаю мышцы. И голову поддерживаю тоже. В  изменений в мозге нет. Периферическая нейропатия.
Поэтому не берут меня не трамадол, даже не аминотрептилин, меньше дулоксетин и феварин, а именно обычный деклофенак.
Это не правда, что долго существующая грыжа в шее не даёт изменения а тканях.
Даёт. Мышцы становяться плотнее.
Olencasolo, спросите, что у нее было с рукой, тут точно такая история.
И ещё это может проити.

Я имею ввиду после операции.


----------



## Стёпа (10 Ноя 2020)

Короче, я вам дал совет дойти до врача. И отдать ему мрт посмотреть, а дальше уже видно будет. За вас никто этого не сделает. Удачи, здоровья, терпения!


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Ноя 2020)

@Стёпа, спасибо.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, вопрос про атрофию мышц:
Западание промежуток большого пальца кистей, слабость 123 пальцев кисти, нервы там сейчас проводимы, было снижение проводимости на 70 проц большого пальца, 50 в районе локтевого, сейчас только атрофия мышц и рука только сгибается, трицепс отдает тянущей болью, кисть скручивает, от большого пальца все сухожилие как в шишках, отдает это все вниз руки, ниже выхода лопатки, лопатка фиксирована.
Что можно с этим сделать?
Левая рука спазмируется, но пока поднимается, немеет.
Парастезии, потеря чувствительности снизу и сверху лопатки, это уже необратимый процесс?
Причина, стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне с5-с6, за счёт грыж по 3 мм на уровне с4-с7, остеофитов на уровне с1,  отека костного массива,снижение высоты дисков и формирующимся узлами шмоля.
Снижение проводимости, по дерматомам с7-л1, аксонопатия.
Консервативного лечения хватает ровно на месяц.
Что можно ещё попытаться сделать?
Ответ, что никто не может мне помочь, так как парастезии, руки просто не работают.
Спасибо


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Дек 2020)

Как-то за один день скатилась в ситуацию, которая была осенью, и не лежать, ни сидеть. И в руках слабость.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Дек 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Западание промежуток большого пальца кистей, слабость 123 пальцев кисти, нервы там сейчас проводимы, было снижение проводимости на 70 проц большого пальца, 50 в районе локтевого, сейчас только атрофия мышц и рука только сгибается, трицепс отдает тянущей болью, кисть скручивает, от большого пальца все сухожилие как в шишках, отдает это все вниз руки, ниже выхода лопатки, лопатка фиксирована.


Корешковый синдром


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Что можно с этим сделать?


Лечить


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Левая рука спазмируется, но пока поднимается, немеет.
> Парастезии, потеря чувствительности снизу и сверху лопатки, это уже необратимый процесс?
> Причина, стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне с5-с6, за счёт грыж по 3 мм на уровне с4-с7, остеофитов на уровне с1,  отека костного массива,снижение высоты дисков и формирующимся узлами шмоля.


стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне с5-с6, за счёт грыж по 3 мм на уровне с4-с7,


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Снижение проводимости, по дерматомам с7-л1, аксонопатия.
> Консервативного лечения хватает ровно на месяц.
> Что можно ещё попытаться сделать?
> Ответ, что никто не может мне помочь, так как парастезии, руки просто не работают.
> Спасибо


Вопрос операции обсуждался?


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Дек 2020)

Пока нет, где там такой отек, под затылком, чтобы руки не работали.
Сейчас поищу ссылку на шею.
Вчера прострелил до самых пяток, с грохотом, руки свело.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Дек 2020)

Давайте смотреть МРТ


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Дек 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Да я пробую. Не получается, Сейчас будет полегче, ещё попробую, не сохраняются файл в программе, я сама его вижу, сохранить не могу.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Дек 2020)

Не вижу причин для перечисленного
- стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне С5-С6, за счёт грыж по 3 мм на уровне С4-С7,

А передняя лестничная мышца, а туннельные синдромы на руке, а поражение нерва, а поражение мозга?
Их рассматривали?


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Дек 2020)

По ЭМНГ корешки проводимы, но парез этот, предположили, что нерв подлопаточный, а проблема давняя, но  там все немое, трапеция, лопатка, все как кость, в пояснице Л4Л5.
Может оттуда идёт эта гадость.





Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин вот ссылка на *все диски*,  всех отделов,что там можно искать, чтобы болело так, что не снимала аминотриптилин в дозе 150, максимальной, Лирика, и симбалта.


Поражение мозга не показывает, показывает спазм ЗМА,  рука как нож складной, или только сгибается или только разгибается, говорят сухожилия, как его искать, вчера онемела вся левая, и хрустит весь грудной отдел. Передние лестничные однозначно, но у меня ещё натяжение по лопатке и под рукой 
Предположили подлопаточную нейропатию, но не может же она быть с двух сторон.

И все ребра, там где зубчатая мышца стянуты. Я своими глазами видела, как отек под ребрами прошел после дексаметазона, и сейчас опять тоже самое.

Почему может сократиться так сухожилие, от шеи до кисти.
Спасибо.

Почему то не поднимается рука и щелкает  щелкает шея сбоку вся, спереди и по бокам. До.этого было нормально, более менее, я работала, за ночь она успела так сократиться, плечо как тряпка, и простреливает и спереди руки и сзади, и снизу., При попытке двинуть хоть чем-то.

@Доктор Ступин
Как проверить столовую симптоматику, что это мозг мне пол тела отключает? Шея вся ригидная, диафрагма не работает совсем, справа.Спазм был слева под затылком, и как что-то провалилось в шее, в диафрагму потом уже.
Нарушение статики там, в грудном отделе, может оттуда так "стреляет" куда могу и не могу?
Рука у меня стремится стать костью, в трапеции уже, ниже пока не понятно и сохнет. Спазм происходит в доли секунд, без всяких аур уже. Место прикрепления широчайшей к руке, по видимому, когда долго работаю мышкой, на спине лежать невозможно..
Месяц было радости, что без этих спазмов. Такое ощущение, что они не зависят ни от какого моего способа лечения.
Рука была помягче, что то заскрипело под ней снизу, опять как камень.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Дек 2020)

Сводит весь правый бок, под нижними ребрами, и все под рукой со стороны спины, там комки сплошные.
Подлопаточный нерв там тоже не самый хороший, такой диагноз поставили в клинике лечения боли.
И все сухожилия там покручены и болят. По ЭМНГ  именно там и снижение проводимости, асконопатия С7, Л1, мышцы там как мертвые все. И никакие корсеты и Лирики в этом не помогают, простреливает каждый день. Импичмент ещё ставят.
Каких диагнозов только нет,, толку никакого уже,  иголки кололи, плече падает, УВТ, оказывается не туда совсем,  ботекс, тоже, кололи выше, там пол легко по моему стянуто, посмотрите, что там на МРТ?
Был остеопороз. Сейчас  не знаю что.
И бороться с этим не понятно как, он сильнее спазм от антидепресантов, 
В пояснице долженно быть по порядку центральная протрузия л4-5-s1,остеопороз л1л2, скрученный таз, так как бок этот стянут давно, спазм грушевидной или малой ягодичной, ну и ниже капдрицепс, там мениска порваны и колено нестабильно, плюс сам ТБС уже наверное тоже, так как там отек места прикрепления подвздошной,завалена стопа и ее тоже сводит по краю.
Вся эта красота подтверждена всеми многочисленными МРТ и ЭМНР, что делать то с этим?
Лежать дольше, блокады, мануальную терапию?
 Нога эта тоже не белая, как и рука с синевой небольшой.
ЛФК в эти три прекрасные места делать я уже воздерживаюсь, сама нога хрустит так, что что то уже не хочется, свободная жидкость в коленном суставе, но это как раз старая травма.
Я могу сбросить всю папку с МРТ, там как раз все по порядку, деформация грудной клетки.
Спасибо, если хоть что-то посоветуете, за компьютером сидя я так "заваливпюсь",  не работать ещё рано, как работать, не понятно.
Последний врач, который ещё как то это лечит, сказал не мять самой ничего, и не продавливать, так как получу ещё и лимфопроблемы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2020)

Подлопаточной нерв, не может давать поражение мышц руки. Если поражение и подлопаточного нерва, и нервов руки, то это полинейропатия. Вопрос какого Генеза.


----------



## Elka66 (15 Дек 2020)

Энмг поверхностную делали,игольчатую надо,у вас нервномышечное заболевание,оставьте в покое шею,надо копать а торону поздних миопатий,полимиозита и тд,ищите специалиста.У вас в Питере институт мозга,есть почта,я свои данные Праховой отправляла и вы упорно не хотите сделать ткмс,узнать где нарушение проводимости по спинальным двигательным трактам,центр или перефирия

Могу написать что мне назначал Брылев в Москве,шею ,голову на три тесла, кровь наантитела к ганглиозидам,исключить полинейропатию,GAD ,ранняя диагностика бас,кровь и мочу на парапротеины,исключить миелому ,ну и энмг у меня была поверхностная и игольчатая.Помимо этого исключение системных,антинуклеарный фактор и анца


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Дек 2020)

ЭМНР и та и та, и поверхностная и игольчатая, атрофия трицепсов, их даже смотреть не стали.
Мышцы просто не хотят хоть как то реагировать. Немного помогает ванная, но потом хуже. И валокордин с ношпой, но может быть у меня ещё дополнительно почечная колика.
Elka66, вы это все сделали?
Что показало?
Голова лопнет сейчас, нарушен весь отток или приток.
У меня давно онемение, особенно под нижними ребрами, но все удачно проходило, если двигаться, потом опять, но  при этом не было боли, и не сохли руки. И ребра все стянуты.
Я выгнута как ладья, хожу грудью вперёд, или завалена вправо, рука сокращена. Поясница стянута.
В руку кровь не попадает, там если положить ладонь в районе под рукой, комок всего, и в пот не плохо при это бросит, температура руки 32градуса. Поднимаю руку другой рукой, что-то снизу ограничивает движения.
Мышцы не дёргаются, они как бы не реагируют и болят,  в стопах полинейропатия точно, пальцы онемевшие, но она то есть то нет.
На таблетки я тоже не реагирую, немного, на движение, и то не всегда.
У меня судожодная готовность, как говорят, то бьёт спазмами 8 часов к ряду, то онемение то боль.  Сейчас затишье на недолго наверное, и я ем финлепсин, по моему это самое безобидное, что подходило.И голову четко поворачивает в сторону.
В институт мозга нужно было мне сразу идти, эритроцитоз, плюс артерии , плюс картоидный бассейн, написано местное нарушение проводимости.
Лестничные обе в спазме и разные, плечевое сплетение чем то поражено.
Оно так сводит все, что я уже готова к священнику, я не в институт мозга.


----------



## Elka66 (15 Дек 2020)

К священнику всегда успеете,на энмг игольчатой что у вас,я много чего делала,попала под программу бесплатно сдавала на поздние миопатии болезнь помпе иссака и тд, диагноз не определен,последний невролог в августе написала нейроинфекция и сказала пункцию делать,меня сейчас кишечник больше беспокоит ,ни дня без боли.И найдите почту Праховой ,отправьте данные,мне куратор отвечала,рекомендации давала


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Дек 2020)

Мне страшно подумать, что перед этим я куда-то ходила и что-то делала.
Кишечник беспокоит, если там проводимость плохая, у меня не болит сам кишечник,  спазм диафрагмы.
Я сидеть толком не могу, при этом все стягивает пластами, то всю ягодицу, то бок, руку я хоть вижу, и то что я вижу меня не радует, от большого пальца идёт такая натянутая веревка, вся в шишках, идёт она через локоть, по спирали в  трицепс и если пощупать дальше, в шею.
Может быть конечно я что то там себе опять переохладила, но очень сомнения берут,  что так много всего замёрзло.
Шея вся стянута, может нейроинфнкция, но были у меня спазмы в детстве, не такие конечно, и не могло быть инфекции, все время. 
Я зубы бегала лечила, дёргала тем себе все корешки, не могла понять, что болит, ела аналгин, и рука эта была чуть подсокращена, особенно если холодно и не всегда, или бок укорочен. Сейчас рука просто немая, никакого ответа.
Похоже на кривошею, но почему только сейчас все вылезло, ещё похоже на сосудистые пароксизмы. Это что то наследственное вылезло.
Колени стянуло тоже.

Я не знаю какого она генезиса, все свернуло куда-то вправо опять, комки одни лежать невозможно, почему может выезжать лопатка, и мышцы все как воздух, только щелчки, зажало под рукой, ногу свело тоже, такое кровообращение, мне говорят.
Мозги фотографировать? сидеть тяжело, работать надо. Или такие мышцы должны быть в 50 лет?
Я напилась всякого финлепсина и баклосана.



Как с ней работать, с такой шеей?

@Доктор Ступин, на картинке не полинейропатия наверное? Может последствие сильного спазма, они каменные, обе эти лопатки, и как один массив.
Сухожилие сокращается резко, где я не пойму, в руке точно. При этом плече становиться синее, вернее оне уходит вперёд, и давит или вниз.
Что это, я не знаю. Может это вывих плеча, уже и это говорили, место входа или выхода нервов по рукой, соединения широчайшей, и руки, тогда вроде бы полинейропатия этого места, отек уходит перестает тянуть так шею.
На счёт головы, я не знаю, я же ей думаю как-то, причем активно и быстро, но на кофе постоянно.
Они все ригидные,  эти мышцы, или спазм сосудов, или крыша поехала и мозг их сокращает в одну сторону, или так выглядит остеохондроз? мне шею как отрезали от этой "глыбы" снизу.
Если погреть это в ванной, то они расслабятся, только колом станут опять.
Я перееред этим за компьютером просидела, ударно так, часов 18,  плюс 
пять дней просто, часов по 8, меня выключило просто потом.
Диагноз то парез, рука работает процентов на 50, это от силы.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Дек 2020)

Руки вот в таких шишках, не знаю про все заболевания, был у меня дисбаланс, остановленное падение вправо, и скрутка, а получилось черт знает что.


----------



## Стёпа (16 Дек 2020)

Вы дошли до НХ во Вердена, про которого я писал? Шея хрустит либо от нестабильности, либо от сильного мышечного спазма. Под черепом скорее всего блок стоит, это все ваши неудачные мануальные манипуляции в  том месте. Краниовертебралный переход очень опасен этим, там и затылочный нерв проходит и извитость артерии идёт. Отток из-за этого и нарушен по большей части из головы. Со свежим мрт дойдите до этого врача, он либо кт попросит сделать, чтобы посмотреть,  как фасетки стоят, если с ними все хорошо, то скорее всего предложит блокаду подзатылочных сделать, там нужно отек снимать, иначе голова так и будет болеть. Блокады разные бывают, либо гормональная, новокаиновая. У меня знакомая раз в пол года делает блокаду подзатылочных в РАН спазмалитиком у невролога.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Дек 2020)

У нас только один спазмолитик местного действия – Botox.


----------



## Стёпа (16 Дек 2020)

По вашим описаниям я вижу только сильные мышечные спазмы, которые вас  крутят. Вы же не прислушиваетесь к неврологам, которые вам запретили силовой спорт и мануальные действиями. Идите в теплый бассейн, где проводят реабилитацию инструктора со спастикой у людей после различных осложнений, там опыт есть, они с тяжелыми случаями работают.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У нас только один спазмолитик местного действия – Botox.


Спрошу у неё название, но это не ботокс. Говорит, что очень хорошо потом с него.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Дек 2020)

Значит не спазмолитик.
Анестетик с противовоспалительным.


----------



## Стёпа (16 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, блокаду делал с двух сторон, платифилин с чем-то еще совместно.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Дек 2020)

В шею, анастетик и спазмолитик? Я туда колоть побаиваюсь??Или зря, мы пробовали лидокаин раньше, там тогда уже все хрустело.
После "ботокса" плохо, так как мы выключили из движения трапециевидную мышцу, и все обрушилось вниз.
Ещё самолёт пошел на резкую посадку, голова вперёд, получилось как хлыстовая травма.
Я потом еле проработала там 5 дней и вернулась поездом.
Ботокс кололи в скуловые, грудные в маленькой концентрации, так как если больше, голова свалиться вперёд.
Особо не помог, или поздно уже у меня нерв поражен в руке по всей длине, от шеи до пальцев. 
Ставили полинейропатию срединного нерва, локтевого нерва, но кисть  проводима по ЭМНГ, эти нервы тоже,   Но тонус в них повышен.
Спазмы эти меня уже замучили, каждые промежутки временем, иногда идут один за одним, каждые 5-10 минут, иногда молчание, небольшие такие прострелы в руке, сейчас молчание, на финлепсине, чуть чуть пробивается, но при работе финлепсин не помогает, ни карамзепин, ни габапетин в ударных дозах. У меня уже вегетативная составляющая, не панические атаки, а именно пароксизмы, не знаю в какой клинике подбирают таблетки, уже нет денег на все клиники неврозов.
И тяжи по всей руке, наверное я рукой двигаю, что-то там дёргаю.
Как мне объяснили, большой палец, при атрофии мышц приведет к атрофии всей кисти, и.. с мышкой поосторожнее, но не всегда так получается.
А причина вроде банальная, сколиоз, его видно на фото, с реберным горбом, сокращением малой, лестничной  мышцы, они даже не сокращены, гипертрофированы, как остановить его прогрессирование, я не знаю.
Так как лестничная на "пучек" давит страдает вся сердечно сосудистая система, это видно по ЭКГ,  да и вообще как то не полезно это постоянное нарушение кровообращения.
 Что там ещё, нерв лушка, остеофиты между первым и вторым позвонком
Связки в грудном отделе, которые ребра держат, расходятся веером, и если их тронуть, то болеть будет долго, по моему ботекс тута нужно было колоть, горб то там.
На счёт зала, Стёпа, вы правы, но так хотелось выбраться. Зал хорошо разгоняет застой в мышцах, и все бы хорошо, если бы я нагрузки не увеличила, вернее соизмеряла хотя бы.
А так, при наличии судорожной готовности, и сколиоза, меня как то скрутило сильно после бассейна,к стати, после зала, и сауны. Я там как то перестарались, потом добавила массаж с корейским продавливанием мышц, Был уже и бассейн, и УВТ, токи какие-то, на них я дергаюсь замечательно, как лягушка, которую показывают в школе при объяснении, как действует периферическая нервная система.
Парестезии, потеря чувствительности, димелизация мышечных волокон, от  давности, от артерии или от грыжи, я не знаю. Они восстанавливаются, по второму ЭМНР, но как то уже не так, или долго, трапеция не восстанавливается. Сейчас болит другая рука,
А так, у меня этот сколиоз с детства, по моему до травмы не было, было замечательно. А так стопа флексирована, голень в спазме, ну и выше тоже, остановленное падение. Нервная система это дело четко контролирует, если отключить контроль, я свалюсь к черту, так было на амитриптилина и Лирике.
Как оно там все держалось, но не болело, мне не понятно.
Полный сбой компенсаций, всех, был и в 17, и в 20 и в 30 лет,  восстановилось за 3 месяца, потом как то долгое молчание. Я тогда таких слов не знала даже, спазмы, правда в 17 лет лежала 3 месяца, только поесть вставала, родители были в жутком гневе тогда, я не знала, что происходит. 
Теперь держалось только когда кололи анастетик, я ещё "удаленно" работала на коленях сидя, так как сидеть нельзя, колено сейчас воспалились тоже, там у него свободная жидкость, жду, когда пройдет.

@Стёпа, спасибо, кололи дексаметазон просто, с одной стороны, нужно с двух.

Там с двух сторон идёт раздражение по описанию.


----------



## Стёпа (16 Дек 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> В шею, анастетик и спазмолитик? Я туда колоть побаиваюсь?


Вы еще сколиозов не видели тогда, когда спина не то, что S , а еще хуже. Посмотрите инстаграмм кстати того врача, про которого я вам говорил. Он как раз сколиозниками занимается и бехтеревцами, там половина буквой зю к земле. А со сколиозом пожизненно кстати бассейн, только этим нужно правильно заниматься под наблюдением, а не не как у нас в стране, идут в бассейн и плавают нос задрав с умным видом, типа "оздоравливаются".


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Стёпа, спасибо, кололи декаместазон просто, с одной стороны, нужно с двух.


это от отека, спазм он не снимает.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Дек 2020)

Блокаду в корешок шеи?


----------



## Стёпа (16 Дек 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> это от отека, спазм он не снимает.


И если массаж , то только оздоравливающий, а не как у нас 80% массажистов после 3 мес. курсов мнут стимулирующий или антицеллюлитный. А потом по неврологам после таких.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Блокаду в корешок шеи?


не в корешок, а под, но это тогда лучше к н/х под рентгеном делать. Неврологи обычно рядом колят в примерной зоне.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Дек 2020)

Отек сняло немного, не на долго.
Бассейн сейчас нельзя, я как Чапаев только порвать могу)
Массаж нельзя, я пробовала а разных техниках, криво все, делала в Вердена как раз.

У меня отек под первым шейным, туда как то бояться колоть.
Мне кололи рядом декаместазон 10 штук, как раз было не плохо, когда кололи.
Сейчас плохо.
И до этого у Жулева та же песня, пока колют, мне ничего.
Сейчас поясница с коленом, туда тоже чего только не кололи, но обычно деку.

Попробую под корешок, я на спине лежать не могу, на шее вернее.


----------



## Стёпа (16 Дек 2020)

@Kaprikon, если отек возвращается, то первопричина не устранена. Неврологи боятся колоть, да и колят они не глубоко, поверхностно.  н/х под рентгеном глубоко.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Дек 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, блокаду делал с двух сторон, платифилин с чем-то еще совместно.


.....выраженное влияние на периферические м-холинорецепторы (по действию на* гладкомышечные клетки органов ЖКТ и циркулярной мышцы радужки*). Блокируя м-холинорецепторы, нарушает передачу нервных импульсов с постганглионарных холинергических нервов на иннервируемые ими эффекторные органы и ткани (*сердце, гладкомышечные органы, железы внешней секреции*).
- Нет тут поперечно-полосатых мышц


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, я уже прочитала.
Не даёт ничего делать эта штука.
Свело теперь левую сторону.
От финлепсина слабость, или я уже не понимаю от чего.
В шее что то "гремит" дико, как проваливается, может это хорошо конечно, но ниже, просто здорово, все деревянное.
Левая нога, там тоже корешковый был синдром.
По ходу убила я руки, когда тут радостно мышкой щелкала месяц, рука соизволит только сгибаться.
Вернее, когда я ее сгибаю, получаю спазм.
Руки затекают с утра вместе с шеей.


----------



## 32Ольга (17 Дек 2020)

@Kaprikon, может все Ваши проблемы из-за того, что Вы очень долго сидите за компьютером? Как обстоят дела, например, в выходные и в отпуске, когда Вы больше двигаетесь и меньше сидите перед компом с мышкой в статике?


----------



## Стёпа (17 Дек 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> .....выраженное влияние на периферические м-холинорецепторы (по действию на* гладкомышечные клетки органов ЖКТ и циркулярной мышцы радужки*). Блокируя м-холинорецепторы, нарушает передачу нервных импульсов с постганглионарных холинергических нервов на иннервируемые ими эффекторные органы и ткани (*сердце, гладкомышечные органы, железы внешней секреции*).
> - Нет тут поперечно-полосатых мышц


да, я видел инструкцию. Но спазм и головные боли помог снять, иначе невролог не посоветовал бы.


32Ольга написал(а):


> @Kaprikon, может все Ваши проблемы из-за того, что Вы очень долго сидите за компьютером?


да, это тоже одна из причин. Спинальникам нельзя долго в статике находиться, движение-жизнь. Но именно правильное движение, это  очень важно. Хорошо ходьба, плавание, физио процедуры и правильное неотягощенное ЛФК. К сожалению если хоть раз сорвал спину, то придется все лечить по кругу каждый год, хотя бы минимальными физио.


----------



## Стёпа (17 Дек 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Отек сняло немного, не на долго.
> Бассейн сейчас нельзя, я как Чапаев только порвать могу)
> Массаж нельзя, я пробовала а разных техниках, криво все, делала в Вердена как раз.
> 
> ...


Жулев хорош только как теоретик-преподаватель, но не практик.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> да, я видел инструкцию. Но спазм и головные боли помог снять, иначе невролог не посоветовал бы..



То есть, сработало лекарство и укол.
То есть, можно отдельно укол в больное место и отдельно укол в попу.

Во всяком деле должно быть свое понимание.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Дек 2020)

@Ольга32, @Стёпа, спасибо, мне просто не даёт моя шея, или голова или кровоснабжение за ним вообще сидеть, а работа именно такая.
Трапеция все в шишках, я все голову лечу, нога синяя и вроде стянуло правый ТБС.. Скрученный таз это придумка остеопатов, или он на самом деле бывает?
Если пол жизни я именно так скривлена, и стереотип движения не оптимальный, странно надеяться, что сейчас будет лучше.
Я раньше интересовалась, что это за периодическое "нечто",  происходящее в моей жизни,слово спастика тогда никто не произносил, я бы озадачилась таким интересным моментом пораньше.
Если подумать, что это последний этап остеохондроза, плюс грыжи, то по большому счету наверное это нормально, и так должно быть.
ЛФК мне нельзя, так как рука не поднимается, а так было с ним во всяком случае увереннее как то, бок я немного растягивала, сейчас оно не хочет, я вчера чуть попыталась.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, да я просматривала про попу, там атония ЖКТ в инструкции, очень бы не хотелось.
Пока артрозан пошел.
Похоже на спазм, потому что трапеция с лева онемела. не держится правый опорно двигательный комплекс, из за проблем в шее-голове слева.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2020)

Не надо в попу ничего колоть!


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Дек 2020)

Почему??(((
Почему??
  Тогда мы и в эти мышцы зря кололи, все места прикрепления кисть локоть плечо шея, лопатка, ее как дробью побило комки от мышц, лестничные, с обеих сторон, ребра снизу, и эта попа, место крепления широчайшей - если спондиатроз, чуть пальцы отпустило на ноге после укола 
Если они высохли, и это асконопатия, то чем ее лечить . Через жк, я не ем ничего, оно уже наверное и не попадает в кровь никуда, если питаться только таблетками.
Мидокалм уже как конфеты, на пару часов только убирает это, финлепсин общая слабость, от Лирики я падаю.
Если ягодичные сократились, можно хоть в триггер попасть какой.
Полинейропатия вызывает онемение от седьмого шейного до попы?
Шея гремит вся , рука синяя от плеча до кисти только сгибается, баклосан расслабляет все, кроме этой руки 
Да в принципе и ягодицы, черт знает что это такое, сосудистый нервный пучек- там уже яма спереди, где грудной отдел, и плечевой сустав.
Спазм лестничных оказывается это только верхушка балета, потому деформирована грудная клетка, снизу под ребрами, и или это шея, которая раслабила диафрагму, или сами эти места зажимает, потому, что там остеопороз. Или разные ножки изначально  Сухожилия в кисти все сокращены, и кисть пытается повернуться куда ей нужно, а не мне.
Сухожилия в стопах делают пальцы веером, не все, а некоторые. Стопы висят.
Чем снять спазм непонятно, антидепрессанты его усиливают, вернее мы с ними по отдельности живём отдельно этот спазм, и отдельно я со своими антидепрессантами, от которых не особо хорошо.
Ребра там уже срослись с детства ещё наверное, и может Стёпа и прав, что мне 2там может расслабить специалист по церебральным переходам -сказал ждать, когда уйдет молочка, из мышц, я так понимаю это лимфостаз имеется в виду,и не работать мышкой, потому что кисть ещё чуть работает, но если окончательно зажмет, не помогут никакие уколы в запястье, там все в шишках, на плечо мое только головой помахал,  оно стремиться стать костью, под лопаткой все каменное, и движется вместе с ней - говорит зажимает низ, зажимает шею.
Я уже за мозг, но там только церебральный стеноз, или нужно конкретно копать, кто это сможет сделать, непонятно.
Голень сокращена, из за стопы, под коленом тоже все хрустит, 
приводящиее обещали долго жить.
Мне уже сказали, что меня сглазили, так как ничего ничем не пробить 
Были уже и массаж, и зарядки и бассейн, и УВТ, и иголки, какие-то детские пиявки, это сначала, капельницы, от которых вены просто почернели, аскомон, прозерин, мальгамы, тиогамы,  нейролептики, только лицо все обсыпает.
В бассейне хлорка, и мы черт нежные стали, от хлорки это все ещё шелушится.
Герпис должен быть, а по анализам его нет, сдавала пару раз.
Почки дифузно изменённые, обе,  печень и поджелудочная тоже.
Не пила ничего больше шампанского бокала, чего оно там изменилось, рюмка коньяка помогает, но не пью.
Пустырник с валерьянкой ещё пила, когда нужно было сидеть долго, а не могла, как то случайно заметила, что вроде легче.
Или это общее состояние было, когда типа ремиссии.
У Абеляра была, первым ребром хрустели, меня там шатало не слабо после этого, это было давно, там не первое там все ребра в кучу сжимает.
Но первое, как вариант.
В поликлинике сказали что долгая жизнь не бывает безболезненной, и не стремиться, клиника неврозов пыталась найти во мне фугу, но так и не нашла.
Не понимаю, куда с утра идут эти бабушки с палками, если потом такой болевой синдром, они ещё и с рюкзаками и тележками.
Может это почечная колика?  Печёночная, в скорой такалы, фотографировали, там все сказали нет.
Почки мелкий песок иногда.
Эмфизема лёгких, вроде флюшку делали, и рентгены всякие.
Желудочки расширены, я бы сама расширилась, на их месте, зрение поплыло к черту, под затылком есть не блок, а остеофиты, и вроде они вызывают блок, неровный  Зажимает шею, зажимает и стопы. 
Откуда взялся парез, если так все хорошо и в шее и грудном отделе.
По МРТ, а по состоянию хоть волком вой.
Плевать оно хотело на трамадол.
Если бы все это было до остеопата,и возникло после него, так нет, стойко, раз в два месяца, с маленькой передышкой. И по новой, или так должно быть?
После остеопата чуть легче, он не может мне помочь, говорит поражение 3 уровней, шейный, грудной, и поясничный, плюс ТБС.
Или такой силы спазмы бываю?


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Дек 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин вот ссылка на *все диски*,  всех отделов,что там можно искать,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Доктор Ступин, тут ссылка на все отделы, там протрузия центральная, и тбс, грудного отдела только нет, может отсюда прилетает такое счастье.
Это кроме шеи, там колено два тбс поясница. По анализам эритроцитоз.

@Доктор Ступин,  там ссылка на все отделы позвоночника, есть поясница и тбс,может это с фасеточные синдром связано, там в папке нет только грудного отдела, я давно его делала, но там тоже везде шморли и остеофиты.
С шеей понятно, что не все так хорошо.
Может туда нужно было колоть блокады, я к шее пристала.
Спасибо

Про шею в описании медианные грыжи с4-с7 по 3 мм, остеофиты, неровность канальной замыкательной пластинки с формированием узла шморля до 4 мм окружённого отеком костного мозга(формирующийся узел), спондилоартроз, гипертрофия суставных фасеток.
Я ходить нормально не могу, там фасетки, рука сведена, ногу сводит, скорее из за такой же картины в грудном и поясничном: описание:формирующимися узлами и отеком костного мозга, что в л3, что в л4--5,,  протрузия 4 мм,и ещё дополнительно  отек пояснично -подвздошной связки, плюс колено разрыв менисков справа слева, тенденит крестообразной связки.
Сильные боли ещё из за почек, микролиты.
И это я себя считала успешным здоровым человеком,  ещё пару лет назад.
Что делать с этими фасетками, и тенденитами? Я устала уже по этим врачам ходить. Везде колоть блокады?
Спасибо

Если просто отлежаться?
Если грыжи центральные и три подряд плюс выдавило их в тело позвонка, то по идее должна быть эта нерабочая рука, тенденит бицепса, и большого пальца. Мне нужно как то избежать вечных обострений. Плечо дёргает, как нарыв там по всей длине руки.
В выписке написано, что выписана в удовлетворительном состоянии, там если бы не 10 блокад потом, состояние удовлетворительным и не пахло.

Если с утра бывает утренняя скованность, то как она проходит?
Сокращено все сухожилие, от большого пальца до подмышки, попробовала руку поднимать через стороны с трудом, лодочки пожалуйста, приседать более менее, грудные малая, большая, шея спереди.
Под Мидокалм, при сгибании руки, все равно все стянуло.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Дек 2020)

Чуда не произошло, после  ЛФК, просто повернуло голову в сторону зажатого грудного отдела.
Деклофенак помогает.
Симбалта нет.
Стопы все онемевшие.
Скручивает как по графику, каждый 8 часов, к какому врачу идти, не знаю.
ТБС не работает, нога онемевшая, вся.
В грудном отделе справа раздвигать ничего не могу, не помогает ни воротник, ни лёгкий массаж, ни баклосан, ни мидокалм
Ни Симбалта.
Я не знаю, что такое симптоматическое лечение,  раз уже в руке парез,и куда за этим обращаться.

Сильный прострел по всей руке, и потом резко сокращение малой грудной, и ночные парастезии, которые проходят при движении, это синдром малой грудной мышцы, пока мы делали блокады, было лучше поэтому.
Что мне с этим делать?
Мне немного помогал мануальны й терапевт.
Сейчас опять плече вперёд, отлежаться не получится, только хуже, когда лежишь.


----------



## Стёпа (21 Дек 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Чуда не произошло, после  ЛФК, просто повернуло голову в сторону зажатого грудного отдела.
> Деклофенак помогает.
> Симбалта нет.
> Стопы все онемевшие.
> ...


зачем опять ЛФК? Вам 100 сообщений все писали и врачи тоже, что нельзя при таком остром состоянии как у вас ЛФК делать, тем более на ШОП, вы не знаете что у вас в шее и как стоят фасетки , как выпирают грыжи, как расположены остеофиты и компримируют ли они позвоночную артерию. Вам нужен по снимкам оперирующий н/х и узист по артериям (это касаемо ШОП) все контакты вам даны для консультаций, но вы продолжаете гнуть свою линию.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Дек 2020)

@Стёпа, спасибо, до нейрохирурга нужно как то ещё добраться, поэтому я попробовала подвигаться. Узист уже все описывал.
Фасетки стоят косо, нарушение статики, артерию зажимает,  блок под затылком, я не в прямом смысле ЛФК, самые простые движения.
У меня спастичность эта, больше всего достает она. Я и не знала, что это так называется, но  спазмы замучили и крепко. По большому счету я к врачам обращалась, чтобы их убрать или снизить частоту. И ЛФК поэтому, и тренажеры и бассейн, и таблетки любые, спазм и все.
И лежать плохо, и ходить не возможно,  нейрохирург нужен, но там все мышцы атрофированы уже.
Кололи мы блокады, хватило не на долго. С двух сторон эти спазмы, голова перестает при них что то соображать, и конкретно валиться в сторону.
К тому же формирующийся узел Шморля это похоже на остеопороз, все так и есть, корешки он особо не трогает, а болевой из за ишемии  - в один ряд такая красота, фасетки, формирующиеся узлы, артерия, грыжи.
Обезболивание мне нужно, и как то снимать спастичность, чего там уже в эту шею уже не кололи
Вчера как то резко отпустило, что там происходит, что то отпускает, то опять.


----------



## Стёпа (21 Дек 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Узист уже все описывал.
> Фасетки стоят косо, нарушение статики, артерию зажимает,  блок под затылком...


Фасетки узист не может описать в принципе! Это только на КТ можно нормально увидеть.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Дек 2020)

@Kaprikon, посмотрите на ютубе вот этот канал - Oles Blagomir


Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Стёпа,  ЛФК поэтому, и тренажеры и бассейн, и таблетки любые, спазм и все.


Вот как раз бассейн та не надо с проблемами в шеи


Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Стёпа,
> Обезболивание мне нужно, и как то снимать спастичность, чего там уже в эту шею уже не кололи


Вот это и плохо. Сильно много лечения это тоже ничего хорошего. Все только больше запутывается клубок.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Стёпа,
> Вчера как то резко отпустило, что там происходит, что то отпускает, то опять.


Проблема в биомеханики тела. Она у вас не правильная, мышцы работают как попало, сплошные перегрузки то там то сям, вот такие и симптомы. Но наладить эту механику не так просто. Нужна четкая программа и не хвататься за все отделы сразу, не пытаться ловить по всему телу эти проблемы.  Можно попробовать начать с постановки таза, только упражнениями, а не руками мануальщика. Как вы к ним ходите к этим мануалам. Я сходил всего раз 5 наверное в 2015г., мне по плохело и я понял, что все я туда ни ногой. Тут только надо самому себя исправлять изнутри.


----------



## Никанор (23 Дек 2020)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Как вы к ним ходите к этим мануалам. Я сходил всего раз 5 наверное в 2015г., мне по плохело и я понял, что все я туда ни ногой. Тут только надо самому себя исправлять изнутри.


Александр, ну зачем так резко отрицать то, что не помогло вам. Вот то, что предлагаете вы, тоже кому- то может не помочь и даже навредить. Тут ведь необходимо учитывать большую массу нюансов.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Дек 2020)

@Никанор, разумеется идеальной формулы лечения  для всех НЕТ! Разумеется надо искать то что подойдет именно тебе. По идеи это должны делать специалисты. Но их нет! Т.е. нет того, кто бы взялся это все вести от начала и до полного выздоровления. Все просто рубят деньги на больных, делаю разные манипуляции и никто ни за что не отвечает. По этому я за то, что надо самому искать способы как расслабить мышцы, наладить правильную биомеханику тела. Но люди в основном хотят выпить волшебную таблетку и выздороветь. Так не бывает. Или бывает, но не на долго.


----------



## Стёпа (23 Дек 2020)

@Александр_100, я что говорил, что нужно идти плавать и свернуть себе шею? Плавать только под наблюдением инструктора и четко следовать правильным биомеханическим движениям! И то, только после обследования ШОП и консультации у н/х по УЗДГ ,МРТ или КТ, чтобы убедиться что нет листеза и ничего не поджимает, возможно при таких случаях как раз таки нельзя будет ничего делать от слова вообще!  И никаких задранных к верху голов! Теплый бассейн с инструктором специально и создан, для спастических пациентов после инсультов, дцп и т.д. Такие есть только в специализированных центрах, а не при фитнесс залах. Сейчас идет бум и пропаганда здорового тела  Фитнесс клубами, это конечно круто, но мало кто из тренеров задумывается, а можно ли этому человеку делать тяжелые физ. нагрузки и грамотных тренеров там по пальцам можно посчитать?! Вот после таких клубов люди остаются с листезами, грыжами, порваными связками. Там в основном после 3 мес. курсов молодняк работает, который перебегает из одного клуба в другой и не несет никакой ответственности. А еще больше горе ходоков, которые насмотрятся ютуба и идут штангу тягать без инструктора в зал, а те стоят ржут над тем, что человек себе шею или спину сворачивает, им типо не платят за подсказку, как правильно делать. Только единицы подходят и говорят, что так делать нельзя и можно спину поломать, наблюдал такие картины не раз.
Таблетка, это только снять острую стадию, если причина не устранена, то боль будет возвращаться по кругу.
А чтобы понять, в чем проблема спастики в тех или иных участках тела, необходимо  не бегать по частным мануальщикам которые только деньги сосут, а сходить на консультацию со снимками к спецу и посмотреть истинную причину, а дальше видно  будет, можно это консервативно лечить или оперативно только поможет.
Все, что выше написано автором, это то, что человек запутался, узист ей за фасетки почему-то отвечает, мануальщик ей все там чего-то крутит, потом человек с ТИА валяется. Невролог говорит, что нельзя тягать гантели, тут же человек приходит и начинает дома их тягать. У автора каша в голове полная. Ей предлагали, ничего не делать, снизить статическую нагрузку на организм ( т.е. не сидеть за компом, не крутить шеей, не тягать гантели, не скручивать себя в йогу и т.д. , взять отпуск на это время), оставить только ходьбу и понаблюдать так хотя бы месяц динамику.


----------



## AlexSam (23 Дек 2020)

@Kaprikon, жаль нет кнопки: разделяю Вашу Боль. 
Когда-то мне помогла ходьба 
(ежедневно по нарастающей, с корсетом и  потом —без)от 100 м до 4 км и легкая  суставная гимнастика лёжа, растирания лёжа. Что-то типа для острого периода.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Вот как раз бассейн та не надо с проблемами в шеи


Только на днях поняла почему др.Ступин немного негативно отзывается о бассейне.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Проблема в биомеханики тела. Она у вас не правильная, мышцы работают как попало, сплошные перегрузки то там то сям, вот такие и симптомы. Но наладить эту механику не так просто. Нужна четкая программа и не хвататься за все отделы сразу, не пытаться ловить по всему телу эти проблемы.  Можно попробовать начать с постановки таза, только упражнениями, а не руками мануальщика. Как вы к ним ходите к этим мануалам.


У Вас есть четкая программа, сможете поделиться? Или ссылку. Пожалуйста.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Дек 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> @Александр_100, я что говорил, что нужно идти плавать и свернуть себе шею? Плавать только под наблюдением инструктора и четко следовать правильным биомеханическим движениям! И то, только после обследования ШОП и консультации у н/х по УЗДГ ,МРТ или КТ, чтобы убедиться что нет листеза и ничего не поджимает, возможно при таких случаях как раз таки нельзя будет ничего делать от слова вообще!  И никаких задранных к верху голов! Теплый бассейн с инструктором специально и создан, для спастических пациентов после инсультов, дцп и т.д. Такие есть только в специализированных центрах, а не при фитнесс залах. Сейчас идет бум и пропаганда здорового тела  Фитнесс клубами, это конечно круто, но мало кто из тренеров задумывается, а можно ли этому человеку делать тяжелые физ. нагрузки и грамотных тренеров там по пальцам можно посчитать?! Вот после таких клубов люди остаются с листезами, грыжами, порваными связками. Там в основном после 3 мес. курсов молодняк работает, который перебегает из одного клуба в другой и не несет никакой ответственности. А еще больше горе ходоков, которые насмотрятся ютуба и идут штангу тягать без инструктора в зал, а те стоят ржут над тем, что человек себе шею или спину сворачивает, им типо не платят за подсказку, как правильно делать. Только единицы подходят и говорят, что так делать нельзя и можно спину поломать, наблюдал такие картины не раз.


Согласен с вами на все 100%. 
Тренеру должно быть не менее 50 лет я считаю. А те молодые тренера это все фигня. Они не знают жизни и много чего не проходили на своем опыте в силу малого возраста. Они просто не знают как работать с мышцами когда тебе не 20 лет, а 40-50. А это не одно и тоже. Тело в 20 и 40 не одинаковое.


Стёпа написал(а):


> @Александр_100,
> Таблетка, это только снять острую стадию, если причина не устранена, то боль будет возвращаться по кругу.
> А чтобы понять, в чем проблема спастики в тех или иных участках тела, необходимо  не бегать по частным мануальщикам которые только деньги сосут, а сходить на консультацию со снимками к спецу и посмотреть истинную причину, а дальше видно  будет, можно это консервативно лечить или оперативно только поможет.
> Все, что выше написано автором, это то, что человек запутался, узист ей за фасетки почему-то отвечает, мануальщик ей все там чего-то крутит, потом человек с ТИА валяется. Невролог говорит, что нельзя тягать гантели, тут же человек приходит и начинает дома их тягать. У автора каша в голове полная. Ей предлагали, ничего не делать, снизить статическую нагрузку на организм ( т.е. не сидеть за компом, не крутить шеей, не тягать гантели, не скручивать себя в йогу и т.д. , взять отпуск на это время), оставить только ходьбу и понаблюдать так хотя бы месяц динамику.


Все правильно у нее  каша. Еще какая. Полный хаус и сверху проклятая работа. В этом и причина.
Надо менять образ жизни. Хотя бы временно. А иначе так и будет.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Дек 2020)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Только на днях поняла почему др.Ступин немного негативно отзывается о бассейне.
> 
> У Вас есть четкая программа, сможете поделиться? Или ссылку. Пожалуйста.


Смогу. Программа не панацея. Но тема интересная. Хотите по разбираться? Напишу в личку.


----------



## AlexSam (23 Дек 2020)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Согласен с вами на все 100%.
> Тренеру должно быть не менее 50 лет я считаю. А те молодые тренера это все фигня.


Не соглашусь), у нас молодой инструктор ЛФК, не только Знает, но и чувствует и готова разбираться. 
Вчера поспорила с инструктором ЛФК в бассейне, возраст 50+,она впечатлилась моими доводами и согласилась), получается я в чем-то знаю больше неё, но я зная, что ничего толком не знаю- вывод очень пугает! 
Это главное:


Александр_100 написал(а):


> . Они просто не знают как работать с мышцами


 Нужно искать грамотного и опытного.


----------



## AlexSam (23 Дек 2020)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Смогу. Программа не панацея. Но тема интересная. Хотите по разбираться? Напишу в личку.


Очень хочу!


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Дек 2020)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Не соглашусь), у нас молодой инструктор ЛФК, не только Знает, но и чувствует и готова разбираться.
> Вчера поспорила с инструктором ЛФК в бассейне, возраст 50+,она впечатлилась моими доводами и согласилась), получается я в чем-то знаю больше неё, но я зная, что ничего толком не знаю- вывод очень пугает!
> Это главное:
> 
> Нужно искать грамотного и опытного.


Понятно, что бывает и и талант у кого-то. А у кого-то и в 50 лет толком ничему не научился.
Это как в Шахматы. Есть люди, кто с рождение буквально играть умеет. Только показали и он сразу начинает мыслить правильно и становится быстро гроссмейстером. А кто-то научится, но это ему будет стоить больших трудов. А кто-то вообще не научится.
Так и тут. Я у уважаю как талант, так и опыт. Все таки если если взять среднее, чем больше опыта, тем больше вероятностей, что инструктор грамотный. Просто тут такая болячка. Нет единой формулы лечения. Только нарабатывать опыт.



AlexSam написал(а):


> Очень хочу!


Я вам сбросил. По изучайте. Есть люди кому помогло.


----------



## AlexSam (23 Дек 2020)

@Александр_100, да-да. Спасибо!


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Дек 2020)

@AlexSam, а сейчас что помогает? Хоть на чуть чуть.
@Александр_100,
Что там поизучать?
@Стёпа, спасибо.
Я думаю, у меня все по порядку шло - я сначала таскала довольно тяжёлые вещи, в 90, моталась за рулём по 12 часов, на Лужники. До этого предварительно отбив себе руки волейболом. Когда спазмы пошли, было добавлено плаванье, которое убрало спазмы, не на долго, и думаю, что как раз то шею там я себе и сворачивала, так как плавала не ровно, я это чувствовала.
Но тонус стал в мышцах хороший, так было года 3.
Сидячая работа, с опущенной вниз головой,  многие пишут, что болит,  а вроде не болело ничего, совсем.
А тренер у меня был хороший, ему было не 50, 47, когда занималась, чувствовать себя стала не плохо,
в первый день после занятий вообще замечательно, болело потом.Если вообще ничего не делать, то точно все атрофируется, что сейчас и происходит.
У меня статика в шейном отделе нарушена, и не только там. И идёт какой-то воспалительный процесс, я не знаю где именно. Вчера проснулась с абсолютно расслабленной шеей и мягкими трапециями, обрадовалась дико. Лёжа на животе за компом постучала немного, чего нельзя делать, рука с шеей каменные опять, простреливает с шеи в ключицу, до этого было до пальцев, теперь только в ключицу, т.е. плечевое сплетение.
Сейчас бы начать ходить, но там холодно.
Я уже от спазмов устала и так,  лежу,
И опять все сухожилие в шишках, от большого пальца куда-то в локоть, вчера было поменьше.
Я понятия не имею, что с ним происходит.
Мануальный терапевт особо плохого ничего не делал, переход под затылком чуть расслаблял, сказа  не гробить спину, а заменить походы и тренажёры растяжками, и что формируется миелопатия, сухожилие сокращено на руке сверху, на двух руках, там как раз  указательный палец, которым я по мыши бью и большой, от которого зависит работа всей кисти, в локте контракта, а вообще плечо идёт вперёд, так как вроде парез.
Я не знаю, сколько можно лежать уже, и помогает ли это вообще, вроде бы получше стало после 4 дней, и опять.


----------



## Маргарита Угольникова (24 Дек 2020)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Смогу. Программа не панацея. Но тема интересная. Хотите по разбираться? Напишу в личку.


Александр, я тоже хочу программу, пожалуйста!


----------



## Стёпа (24 Дек 2020)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Смогу. Программа не панацея. Но тема интересная. Хотите по разбираться? Напишу в личку.


и мне тоже если можно, хочу поизучать, спасибо!

если есть нарушение статики, то как-раз таки нельзя растягивать дальше капсульный аппарат, и так уже ничего не держится толком, и нарушена статика,позвоночник ходуном ходит, никаких йог и тому подобное. Только обычное легкое лфк по-типу как у Ступина для 1-2 стадии болевого порога и ходьба, для поддержания общего тонуса в организме.


----------



## AlexSam (24 Дек 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @AlexSam, а сейчас что помогает? Хоть на чуть чуть.


Здравствуйте!

Последний раз, прошла 14 км - позвоночник возмутился, ноги его поддержали). Признала, что погорячилась,освободила себе полдня, сказала всем меня не трогать.
Выпила панадол (английский). Приняла ( на расслабление) ванну с солью,( 15 мин, 2 кг на полную- поваренная+морская, тёплая), намазала все от пояса до носков, размяла все, без фанатизма. Прошлась аппликатором,Что бы кровь побежала.Подстроила  под  изгибы  спины одеяло,устроила ноги, завернулась, закуталась, сказала организму, что теперь его очередь)) и поставила захватывающий сериал. Заставила(!!) себя на нем сосредоточиться.
На ночь пустырника. Утром не прошло, но значительно полегчало.

Но у меня  другая история, уже почти все отболело.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Дек 2020)

@AlexSam, я тоже так ходила, по 14, иногда даже 21, для "закрепления".
Вот про это мне и сказали, что очень зря. Вроде рекомендовали просто чаще это делать. Сейчас он у меня возмущается на 1 км, вчера прошлась немного. 
Под изгиб спины одеяло это как валик?
Пустырник я уже пить борюсь, но мне помогает, или это спирт в нем так действует, таблетка от страха.
И ходить от него легче. Но уже не пью его, сколько можно.
@Стёпа, разболтан к чёртовой матери, и судороги постоянно с руки, там, где парез, в левую ногу, может быть и наоборот.
Знать бы как снять их.
Моментально идёт, спазм в руке, спазм в ноге.
Не хочет организм никакой симбалты, печень с ума там сходит уже, усиливает спазмы антидепрессанты, хоть ты убей.
И особенно почему-то не хочет правую ногу в колене распрямлять, вчера попробовала,  и пожалела.
Боже, где мое прекрасно время, когда я могла просто ходить, зима ещё, холодно.


----------



## AlexSam (25 Дек 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> AlexSam, я тоже так ходила, по 14, иногда даже 21, для "закрепления".
> Вот про это мне и сказали, что очень зря. Вроде рекомендовали просто чаще это делать. Сейчас он у меня возмущается на 1 км, вчера прошлась немного.


Конечно, зря. Наша норма 2-4 км в день. Максимум 6. Нет чаще не нужно. 14 вынужденно получилось, не стОило так делать. А 21!!.
Раз возмущается, необходимо уменьшить нагрузку. После ЛФК, ходьбы, Плавания не должно болеть ни во время, ни после. Мы же не Олимпийцы.))


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Под изгиб спины одеяло это как валик?
> Пустырник я уже пить борюсь, но мне помогает, или это спирт в нем так действует, таблетка от страха.
> И ходить от него легче. Но уже не пью его, сколько можно.


Суть в том, что бы было максимально комфортно и правильно. Под поясницу, под плечи подушечку и ноги повыше и полусогнуты, что бы не было напряжения. Такой сеанс релаксации.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Боже, где мое прекрасно время, когда я могла просто ходить, зима ещё, холодно.


Нужно верить, что оно вернётся.

Вам советовали убрать все нагрузки, пробовали начать ЛФК сначала? С лечебного периода.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Дек 2020)

@AlexSam, сколько болело то, что отболело? И что вы делали.
После блокад, рядом с позвоночником, ванн и после отсидки 8 часов, плюс 2 часа в машине,  5 дней, и радостных возгласов, что все держит, у меня шея " громыхнула" так,  что я думала оглохну, диафрагма расслаблена справа.
В корсете вчера попробовала пройти, ногу тянет  по всей длине, руку по всей длине.
Может это у меня бурные фантазии, что улучшения были.
К некоторым мышцам я вообще дотронуться не могу.
У меня ЛФК усиливает спазм, рука не работает, получается не ровно.
Плюс после симбалты, и вообще разболтан вся вегетатика, то если что то "подключается", то не на долго.


----------



## AlexSam (25 Дек 2020)

@Kaprikon, что значит отсидки 5 часов? Кто из врачей Вами занимается, что нейрохирург очно говорит?
и как Вы определили разболтанность диафрагмы? 

У меня уже все в прошлом. Закрыто.
 Как обычный человек с обычными болями в спине. 
Сейчас с ребёнком занимаюсь, болит у него.(


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Дек 2020)

Уже никто особо.
Трамадол, Лирика, поражение шейных , парез руки, вроде верхний, и нижний.
Про диафрагму, там  видно с боку, руку ложу на место прикрепления широчайшей мышц, к руке снизу, бросает в холодный пот.
Левый купол приподнят, правый не понятно как, тянет весь правый бок.
Я ходить по этому не могу, меня вправо наклоняет , в корсете тоже.
Прострел был в шею справа, да и с лева тоже
При "отсидке"особенно плохо, потому что бы кто-то занимался нужны деньги, хотя бы на ЭЭГ, так как я не видела не у кого в описании спазмов такой силы и четкого направления и с такой периодичностью.
Меня раньше предупреждали, что при грыже такой локализации нельзя много сидеть и возможны неприятные ощущения в руках. Но вроде бы не так быстро и фатально.
У ребенка то почему болит?


----------



## AlexSam (26 Дек 2020)

@Kaprikon, здравствуйте!
На предмет полинейропатии обследовали?

Если с самого начала вспомнить, когда пришли к терапевту, он пропальпировал живот, щитовидку, лимфоузлы, назначил анализ крови и мочи, кардиограмму. Это все в норме? Спокойно отпустил к неврологу?


Kaprikon написал(а):


> У ребенка то почему болит?


Разбираемся.


----------



## Стёпа (26 Дек 2020)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Разбираемся.


Если не было травм или наследственного фактора, то самое частое неправильно сидит, из-за этого начинаются сколиозы, нарушения статики, т.к. у  детей очень слабый мышечный каркас, поэтому и позвоночник искривляется.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Дек 2020)

У меня поздно разобрались, была спастическая кривошея, компенсированная с возрастом.
Сейчас не знаю, что делать, голова поворачиваеися в право, ещё и грыжи.
Если бы я ходить не начала ещё по 10-15 км, было бы лучше.
Сейчас ещё и гиперкинезы, и сухожилия все воспалены. По совету Стёпы ношу воротник, в нем легче, что делать с гиперкинеза и не знаю.
Как я работала в таком состоянии, тоже.
Диагноз поставил Кабайлов.
Я не могла понять, что происходит, лечим лечим, и все напрасно
И чем снимать гиперкинезы тоже.
Шампанское помогает, и пустырник.
Усиливает Аминотрептилин, Симбалта, Феварин, немного помогает баклосан, может быть мидокалм.
А началось с того, что вырвали зуб.
Я и не поняла сначала, что произошло, резкий спазм после его удаления, стали отказывать ноги
Я думала инфекцию занесли, еле добралась к стоматологу через пару дней.
Сказал, что все нормально.
Шея болит дико, наклонить голову вперёд не могу, ходить тоже.



Невролог сказал, что все корешки справа поражены, по ЭМНР не все, только раздражение идёт. Никто толком никого не отпустил, я дойти сейчас не могу ни к одному неврологу.
Сказал, один из самых замечательных поступков, это тренажёры.
Полинейропатия на лицо.
Лимфоузлы я проверяла, год назад, были увеличены подмышечные слева.
И деформация грудной клетки.
Стопа ещё висит, правая, ее во внутрь загнало.
Я не работать не могу, у меня это смысл жизни был.

И травмы, и, по видимому, наследственный фактор, все было.


----------



## 32Ольга (26 Дек 2020)

@Kaprikon, а у Вас это обычное положение шеи? То есть Вы ее не наклоняет? Так сильно искривлена?


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Дек 2020)

Чуть получше, в воротнике.
В воду ещё залезть не могу, меня ещё больше скручивает.
Ещё не умные родители. Все жизнь только и было, что я должна соответствовать, я должна поступать так,  ну и поступала, через силу.
И училась, дипломов одних куча.
А то, что я в статике нормально находить не могу, особенно никого не интересовало.
Я как то  с этим боролась, пока могла, сейчас не знаю как.
Нужен хоть более менее разумный невролог, понятия не имею, где его взять.
Я никак не могла понять, почему мне сводит правый бок, и что там за друга такая.
Невролог головой помахал только от моих изысков с дипроспаном, ботекс сказал могут не все колоть, да его и нет сейчас, там другой препарат, какой-то, не завозят его уже.
Голову поворачивает всегда.
Когда я через силу, какими-то кривым Макаром на коленях полубоком, то ещё как то можно поработать немного было, сейчас нет
Последний мой грандиозный успех, это шитье штор сидя на коленях, это после компьютера.
К вечеру, чуть по лучше, могла работать немного.
Меня просто выключило, в ванной потом.

@32Ольга, не наклоняю,  он не был таким сильным, этот поворот.


----------



## AlexSam (26 Дек 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня поздно разобрались, была спастическая кривошея, компенсированная с возрастом.
> Сейчас не знаю, что делать, голова поворачивается в право, ещё и грыжи.
> Если бы я ходить не начала ещё по 10-15 км, было бы лучше.
> 
> ...


Какой диагноз поставил?


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Невролог сказал, что все корешки справа поражены, по ЭМНР не все, только раздражение идёт. Никто толком никого не отпустил, я дойти сейчас не могу ни к одному неврологу.
> Сказал, один из самых замечательных поступков, это тренажёры.
> Полинейропатия на лицо.


При нейропатии исключают все возможные травмирующие факторы. Налицо-это Вы видите или есть официальный диагноз? Причина полинейропатии установлена?


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Лимфоузлы я проверяла, год назад, были увеличены подмышечные слева..


И до сих пор увеличены?Причина увеличения была установлена?
...сердце почки, жкт, легкие и тд  тоже нужно проверить,что бы отдифференцировать или наоборот они могут служить причиной нейропатии. Для этого нужен терапевт с простыми анализами и осмотром.


Стёпа написал(а):


> Если не было травм или наследственного фактора, то самое частое неправильно сидит, из-за этого начинаются сколиозы, нарушения статики, т.к. у  детей очень слабый мышечный каркас, поэтому и позвоночник искривляется.


Все это есть.(


Kaprikon написал(а):


> .А то, что я в статике нормально находить не могу,
> Меня просто выключило, в ванной потом.


А голову обследовали? МРТ, кровоснабжение,инфекции, отравления?


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Дек 2020)

@AlexSam, нет,  кривошея вроде бы врождённая, с детства.
У меня полинейропатия на фоне этого поворота. Нельзя было находиться в одной позе долго.
Я ещё на ортопедической подушке сплю, там валик, от него ещё хуже.
Получается пережимаю себе что-то.
У меня это было в 17 лет, как раз в ноябре и началось.
После нервного перенапряжения - я в школе с 6лет, в 17 первый институт,
как раз после первой сессии пошло.
Ночью проснулась от того, что как будто душит кто-то.
Как то постепенно прошло потом стало полегче.
Сейчас не знаю, на что надеяться, все мышцы уже гипертрофированы.
Особенно лестничная, и яма с одной стороны.
Это такой шок для организма,  бороться с кривым положением,я когда вспоминаю, что творилось, мне плохо становиться.


----------



## AlexSam (26 Дек 2020)

@Kaprikon, 
Вы такая интересная, молодая женщина, у Вас ещё столько всего должно быть прекрасного. И такие серьезные проявления болезни.Вы в Москве проживаете?


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Дек 2020)

@AlexSam, я в СПБ проживаю.
Уже не известно сколько было институтов всяких пройдено, и сколько потрачено денег.
Там молодые девчонки, ребята на приеме. После института только.
Что в Бехтерева, что в клинике лечения боли. Ну ела я прилежно этот амитриптилин, это бестолку. Разве что ещё парез кишечника себе нажить.
У меня не выдержала спина, особенно длительных переходов. Ведь никто толком ничего не сказал, остеохондроз, невроз. Я месяц назад уже шла через силу, бок закручен, от Лирики болтает, Трамадол не берет, голова просто не соображает, ещё и ноги промочила.
Единственное сказали, с палками не ходить, так как руки покручены, и трабекулярный отёк  в месте , где грыжа, и формируется узел новый.
И 8 лет самостоятельной борьбы со спастикой, это просто здорово.
У меня когда скорая была месяц назад, там на приеме врач был, в возрасте, он сказал, что это гиперкинез. И психиатр в поликлинике тоже, причем посоветовала к антидепрессантами просто не прикасаться. И в поликлинике невролог тоже это подтвердила. Наверное нужно было к ней и ходить.
Почему то, чем врач старше, тем ему проблема понятнее.
Вот сейчас опять бьёт спазм за спазмом, и чем его снимать, я не знаю.
Кофе, ношпа, валокордин, раньше немного убирали.  Причём судорога клиническая, идёт с ноги в руку, и в обратном порядке.
Там от сосудов в голове уже не осталось ничего по моему. Какой там уже артерии гиперплазия, я уже не знаю, но простреливает до крови на губе, справа.


----------



## AlexSam (26 Дек 2020)

@Kaprikon, когда про голову, я имела в виду именно голову, не психику. МРТ, доплер и тд. У полинейропатии  может быть причина центрального происхождения,у вас и вверху болит и внизу, равновесие,нарушение координации, потеря сознания, а причиной может быть какой-то синдром или препятствие в голове. Может быть вирус и многое другое.

Питер, не отдаленный посёлок, возможностей больше. На Петроградке был НИИ неврологии, когда-то неплохой. Это так на вскидку. У Вас так много разных симптомов,  мне кажется это не разобрать на одной консультации.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> AlexSam, я в СПБ проживаю.


Это хорошо.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> И 8 лет самостоятельной борьбы со спастикойпастикой, это просто здорово.


Это ужасно! Спастическая кривошея, специально посмотрела, показание к плановой госпитализации. Приказ Минздрава


Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня когда скорая была месяц назад, там на приеме врач был, в возрасте, он сказал, что это гиперкинез.


Гиперкинезы - опять «кора-подкорка, мозжечок»,  - показание к плановой госпитализации.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Причём судорога клиническая, идёт с ноги в руку, и в обратном порядке.


Генерализованные судороги неясного генеза- показания к неотложной госпитализации.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Дек 2020)

@AlexSam, я бы тоже не отказалась от госпитализации, говорят остеохондроз. Пока лечат, вроде ничего.
Есть институт мозга на Петрограде -последствия компрессии ПА, извилистость ЗМА,аневризма. Последствия ЧМТ, судорожный синдром. Но институт мозга не госпитализирует с этим.
Спастическая кривошея это показание к инвалидности, но не к госпитализации.
Я уже сама не знаю, что там есть, симптом натяжения есть точно, голову опускаю вниз, бьёт по ногам хорошо, по МРТ стеноз есть и трабекулярный отёк. Это вроде не от мозга.
Есть грыжа в пояснице с корешковый синдром.
Даже вроде парез есть.

И даже вроде бы он был проходящим, но очень долго проходящим.Сейчас не знаю какой он.


----------



## AlexSam (27 Дек 2020)

@Kaprikon, здравствуйте!

Я Вам от всего сердца предлагаю госпитализацию, Ваши симптомы не из разряда «Помоги себе сам». 
Сходите к врачу на участке, не пугайте его своими знаниями анатомии), просто скажите, что у Вас ухудшение и нет сил и возможности обследоваться, лечиться амбулаторно. Вам дадут направление на плановую госпитализацию. Или в следущий раз, когда будут судороги-вызовите скорую. В неврологии уже проведут все исследования и пригласят смежных специалистов.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Дек 2020)

@AlexSam спасибо.
Тогда скорая не должна уезжать совсем.
Госпитализация была два месяца назад, не большие улучшения не понятно чего. Вены только себе дополнительно испортила.
Вроде мидокалм снимает немного судороги эти, немного.

Врача я совсем не пугаю, они уже у меня сами спрашивают, почему так.

Про голову ничего не говорят, так как в период между судорогами. Я вроде адекватна. Но я из боюсь дико, к тому же это больно. Лермита мне не нравиться совсем.
Вроде бы когда я голову опускаю вниз, за ноутбуком, это и происходит.


----------



## AlexSam (27 Дек 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Про голову ничего не говорят, так как в период между судорогами. Я вроде адекватна.


Вы меня не поняли. Я не про адекватность.
 Мозг подаёт извращённые сигналы мышцам. Одной из причин может быть поражение структур головного мозга и вызывает опасение прогрессирование симптомов;но раз Вас недавно госпитализировали, наверняка проводили все доступные исследования.  Если не все, то нужно повторить. Либо  не удалось поставить причину, нужно взять выписной эпикриз, направление у врача, в тот же институт мозга или другое леч. учреждение по профилю.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Дек 2020)

@AlexSam, спасибо огромное.
Меня вылечили наверное, не смотря на то, что руки не работаю.
Скорее всего мозг передает не нужные сигналы, я не могу есть, когда идёт эта серия спазмов. Не есть в течение недели это уже истощение.
Не могу не с чем связать обострение, кроме как с переохлаждением, работой с опущенной вниз головой, отменой всех антипсихотиков. 
Мидокалм с мовалисом вреде чуть полегче.
Вроде синдром натяжения от неправильного положения шеи, или гипертонус неправильной работы мозга. В мозгу был нарушением венозного оттока.
Веточка лицевого нерва задета, как раз по ходу ее и бьёт, не считая руку.

@AlexSam, этот самый пустырник, Вы как его пьёте. Дело в том, что он помогает, и мидокалм, и Мелоксикам.
Если сначала в уколах, а потом в таблетках, как только пить или колоть пропускаю, хуже. И пустырник. Питер он большой, тут чтобы доехать из одного места в другое, особенно при обострение, как минимум полтора часа в пробке, ещё и рука рулит не туда, и обратно очень тихонько, чтобы не убить никого.
Шла сериях проектов по работе, я сидеть не могу и холодно ещё, я мидокалм сильно расслабляет.
Ну и я пустырник, валокордин и ношпу в одном флаконе, вечером. Он пахнет, этот пустырник,  но эта гремучая смесь хорошо идёт. Не считая того, что меня и так от шеи болтает, а эта смесь пахнет. Как напилась. Все остальные вещи посильнее - аминотриптилин феназепам, только хуже.
Сейчас ногу чуть отпустило, после мелоксикама. Идёт как корешковая боль, не миофасциальная. В принципе, она корешковая и есть.


----------



## AlexSam (30 Дек 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @AlexSam, спасибо огромное.
> Меня вылечили наверное, не смотря на то, что руки не


Здравствуйте!
Если вылечили, но симптомы и вопросы остаются, значит есть причина вернуться к лечащему врачу со всеми жалобами и вопросами.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...этот самый пустырник, Вы как его пьёте. Дело в том, что он помогает, и мидокалм, и Мелоксикам.
> Если сначала в уколах, а потом в таблетках


С Вашими симптомами я была бы осторожнее со всеми видами воздействия, не только медикаментозными. Даже надавливание, простое касание может провоцировать приступ. Мне кажется безопаснее убрать то, от чего хуже. Комп отрегулируйте, холод- одевайтесь теплее, ванну замените на тёплый, со слабым напором душ. И т.д. Составьте список вопросов про облегчение симптомов и боли, вернитесь к Доктору в Бехтерева, и с ним  их разберите, в зависимости от состояния и диагноза. Позаботьтесь о себе.🥀🥀🥀


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Дек 2020)

@AlexSam, спасибо за поддержку.
Доктор в Бехтерева отправил лечить шею. У Левина пока не была. Сухожилие большого и указательного пальца у меня воспалено. Пока по диагнозу оно мне всю руку отключает, я же мышью работаю- эпиколит, это не мои диагнозы, это врачебные, идёт от шеи, и никакая сила воли не заставит работать то, что болит, только хуже, сухожилие в шишках. Будем смотреть после праздников, в чем там проблема.
Пустырник я пью, когда хочу пройти, он снимает немного спазм.
В Бехтерева мы как то спровоцировали депрессию, или вообще непонятно что.Поэтому я осторожна с антидепресантам, это не мое решение, это решение врача.
С надавливанием тоже вроде понятно, пытались размять руки. У меня синдром корешковый и был и есть, что  в пояснице, что в шее. С массажем поосторожнее нужно оказывается.
С ходьбой буквой С тоже.
Все корешковый синдромы подтверждены МРТ, ЭМНГ и врачебными обследованиями. Я папку выкладывала со снимками.
ЛФК сказали осторожно очень, сейчас полегче, когда я последний раз была на работе, отключило и диафрагму, и шею, одновременно. Вроде как нельзя мне голову пока опускать,  я сильно понадеялась на Дипроспан, и декаместазон. Но они не сразу уберут отек, а может и вообще не уберут, если колоть только в мышцы.
Табекулярный отёк в шейном отделе.
Если лежать, лучше с каждым днём.
В ванную уже не лезу, я не знала, что там с шеей так плохо.


----------



## AlexSam (30 Дек 2020)

@Kaprikon, если центрального генеза, то может быть и токсическое, от медикаментов. Все верно, необходимо согласовывать с врачами.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Дек 2020)

Ни в Бехтерева, ни при последней госпитализации мне не ставили диагноз пирамидных расстройств.
Воздействие на шейные корешки, да, и на сосуды тоже, при повороте головы.
Нестабильность, киевидная деформация. Вроде эта кривошея не спастическая, а просто кривая шея.
Как то так. Насчёт спазмов ЭЭГ, так как была ТИА.

Я уже боюсь, что от них.  И от длительной ходьбы. Муж уже кричит, пробовала ли я за последний год есть просто еду, а не таблетки
За ноутбуком спазм, лёжа его нет, и Лермита нет.

@AlexSam, всё-таки нейроваскулярный конфликт, по весу корешу и артерии, особенно слева.
И не лечится он никакими антидепрессантами, и миорелаксантами,  и ещё хуже мануальным терапевтам. По ночам он тоже бывает, если спать на одном боку, а за компьютером и подавно.
Если ровно лежать, чуть чуть лучше.
Спасибо за поддержку, я думала с ума сойду, ещё и отмена всякой дребедени, типа симбалты. Рука немного подниматься стала.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Дек 2020)

По всем корешку, и артерии слева. Это смартфон так написал.

1)Прочитала стать невролога про бесполезность капельниц при остеохондрозе и грыжах тем более.
Даже не знаю, что сказать. Я в институте Вердена это говорила, и в поликлинике тоже, что процедура бесполезная. Меня как раз после этих фраз отправили искать психиатра.
Хотя  терпела месяц назад 10 штук какой-то хрени, в принципе там был октолипен, но не факт, что он сильно показан.
"Трепыхалась"  как бабочка в гербарии, чтобы руку держать более менее ровно, вены только попортили, которых и так нет.
2) то, что уколы в мышцы с декаместазоном и дипроспаном бесполезны, или может быть наоборот полезны нигде не написано. Как раз после них у меня рука полностью перестала работать. Имеет ли это как-то доказательный эффект? Сюда можно отнести все "кислородозоны" и кипиразимы, а также различные физиопроцедуры. Я не понимаю смысла в процедуре, да и многие неврологи не понимают тоже, на грыжи это точно не влияет никак.
3) насчёт подушек ортопедических у кого какое мнение? По моему это полная ерунда. Показывали подушку с датчиком, которая показывает, почему во время сна все затекает. У кого какое мнение о подушках?
4) я очень растроюсь, если воротник это тоже плохо. Я могу носить его не более 10 минут, всё болеть начинает.
5) сюда же отнесли всякое шаманство типа пиявок, иголок. Хотя один раз трапеция расспрямилась после иголок, но там была ванная, иголки,  и милоксикам. Так что это было от иголок не факт. После этого ее опять свело. Иголки могу признать как действующий вариант, чисто механически.
6) остеопат. Мы год растягивали сухожилие подостной мышцы. Сейчас я как понимаю у меня "стрейч эффект", все опять светло. Просил меня не делать резких движений, так как сухожилие если и растягивается, то очень медленно. Если движения резкие получается что то типа отека и воспаления, которое болит. Пытался мне что то рассказать про длинные и медленные волокна и что чем больше рычаг воздействия на поражённую область, тем больше спазм. Теория понятна.
7) ЛФК. Сейчас опять все прострелило.
При попытке поднять руки, вернее руку. В голову не знаю. Но четко от места негрубого страдания корешка, в трицепс, до пальцев правой руки. То, что без движения нельзя понятно.Рука не "упала", может быть так попробываеть ее разработать.
8) остались антидепресантов, которые запретили лично мне, Лирика, и финлепсин, или операция.  Ещё  баклосан, если в очень малой дозе.
Какие ещё варианты?

Да ещё, так же пообщалась о бесполезности МРТ каждые полгода, если не было операции, и УЗИ с ЭМНР, каждый раз.
Ничего нового оно не показало, тот же стеноз, та же компрессия при повороте головы, та же атрофия трицепса, то же нарушение венозного оттока.
Опять бесполезное и не нужное лечение на протяжении 2 месяцев.
Это СПБ, со всеми институтами и клиниками лечения боли.

Хватило бы просто рентгена, чтобы узнать, что  у меня нестабильность в шейном отделе, и корешковый синдром. Там, как раз все это написано, и стабильнее оно не стало.
Болит и затекает по ночам, поэтому и пытаюсь делать ЛФК, хоть по минимуму.
Опять что делать не знаю, блокады кололи.


----------



## AlexSam (31 Дек 2020)

Здравствуйте! Все очень сложно и неоднозначно.
Нужно  полагаться на те диагнозы, которые поставлены врачами, очно.

Есть у меня родственница, очень похожа на Вас в плане работы. Она была ее жизнью.Красавица, Умница, активистка. Местком, профком. Суды за Недвижимость предприятия. На работе ценили и уважали.
Переехали. Умерла скоропостижна дочь.Муж пристрастился к алкоголю. Стала падать навзничь,терять сознание. Потом появились судороги, То руку вывернет, то плетью повиснет.Что только не ставили: и депрессию, и  психоз, потом кистозные образования появились, арахноидит...  то с ожогами мучается, то порезы, ушибы.Раз в полгода госпитализация. Лечение у невролога, психиатра. Серьезное лечение.  Инвалидность.Появился горб, волосы поредели, зубы выпали... И вот слегла совсем. Муж в больнице с ложечки отпаивает, старшая дочь по Храмам ездит... Потом утром села на кровати и ... поправилась. МРТ головного мозга без патологии. Кисты-рассосались. Консилиум,МРТ повторно- ничего.
Когда с ней разговаривали, спросила ее, как удалось поправиться,что помогло,что за чудо, что за секрет). 
Ответила:
« Я просто очень хочу жить.»

Я от всей души желаю Вам и всем форумчанам,что бы жажда жизни помогла пересилить все беды , все болезни!


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Дек 2020)

@AlexSam, я не падаю в обморок, и у меня не выворачивает руку.
Это различие.
У меня чуть похуже, воспалены все сухожилия на двух руках, и остеопороз в пояснице, сидеть не могу.
Но работаю, и с воспаленными сухожилиями, и с поясницей этой.
Мне какую-то часть тела отключает, сейчас это нога. Но там грыжа с корешковый синдром.
Муж не отпаиваивает нечем, наоборот, кричит, чтобы побольше работала.
Я пока не могу.

Почему везде эти табекулярный отёки.

Ну во всяком случае всех с наступающим Новым годом, всего хорошего, и самое главное, не болеть ни чем.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Янв 2021)

У меня сильно воспалено сухожилие от большого пальца, и указательного.  Как раз так, как я держу мышку, все в шишках, болит сильно.
Каждый раз, когда я даю туда нагрузку, вчера салаты еле порезала.
@Доктор Ступин, что можно с этим сделать?
Спасибо.
С Новым годом.


----------



## AlexSam (3 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @AlexSam, я не падаю в обморок, и у меня не выворачивает руку.
> Это различие.


Здравствуйте!
Это просто реальная мотивирующая история, рассказанная с ее позволения. О чудесном исцелении, к которому привела жажда жизни, упорная многолетняя работа врачей  и поддержка семьи.

Спасибо!


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Янв 2021)

@AlexSam, история простая, защемление нерва в шейном отделе.
Болит именно шея и сильно.
По МРТ снижение высоты, три грыжи.
Я не верила, что такое может быть, т.  Как они не большие. Сужен позвоночный канал.
Мотивация и любовь к жизни была сильной. Сначала я просто пыталась расходиться,  каждый день. Потом ЛФК, я на них давно, больше 8 лет.
Мне показалось мало тренажёры ещё, бассейн. На работе бегала на тренажёры при спасске в бассейн тоже, цигун. Йога- я не знала, что это срастика. Йога всю жизнь.
Добилась только того, что кисти зажало, о сухожилие правой руки все, рука сухая и слабая. Когда двигаюсь, лучше. В обмороки я не падаю.
Меня от боли отключает, если особенно мышкой долго работать.
Я и не знала, что это парез. Думала невроз какой нибудь, и просто не обращала внимание на боль.
Из хорошего. Спать помогает финлепсин в малых дозах.Рука слабая.
Как то так. Поддержки особой нет, я ещё с этой рукой по страна кактаюсь.
И сумки всю жизнь. Сумки ещё по разному. Восемь часов за ноутом, это статика. Выключают все желающие жить, опять же, от боли. Доктора говорят, что асконопатия в руке, из за постоянных постукивание мышью, и из за скрученного положения, 
Я надеюсь на лучшее, у меня спастика с утра. И руки слабые. Очень плохо пошли лирика, и дулоксетин.
Сейчас прошлась, вроде легче.
Наве в 51 должны так болеть руки, и я много хочу.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Янв 2021)

Мне когда-то сказали дома: Багира больше не умеет обходиться, или ты не тянет, как то так. И поэтому я "охочусь" хитро и просто. Вылетаю из дому со спазмом в руке, и с сумками.
Немножко прихожу в себя по дороге, лечу, или еде. Там день мне приходит маленький "кирдых". Потом постепенно более или менее. Это наверное и есть чудесное восстановление. В ход идёт обычно все, от пустырника, до антидепрессантов. Смотря как прижало. Для нервной системы говорят это плохо, а так ничего, жить можно. Сухожилия меня немного расстроили. Любые движения, сухой треск в руках. Пока не восстанавливаются, но может я рано хочу.


----------



## Весёлый (4 Янв 2021)

@Kaprikon, первичный диагноз, то есть причина - грыжи в ШОП, с компрессией корешка и стенозом позвоночного канала?
Вторичная симптоматика - нарастание неврологического дефицита - слабость и атрофия мышц руки?
Много времени живёте с болью - хронический болевой синдром?
Провоцируете увеличение спастики приёмом лекарств с такими побочными эффектами?
Рентген с функциональными пробами ШОП Вам делали?
Нарушения центрального генеза в ГМ исключили?
У нейрохирурга были на консультации?


----------



## AlexSam (4 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...в 51 должны так болеть руки, и я много хочу.


Нет, так болеть не должны.  Ни в 50, ни в 70.


----------



## Весёлый (4 Янв 2021)

@Kaprikon, а вообще, по-хорошему, Вам бы собраться и организовать свою тему на форуме.
Систематизировать историю болезни, прикрепить обследования.
Разложить последовательно от начала до настоящего момента развитие и динамику по заболеванию.
Возможно, появятся мысли по-поводу дальнейшей тактике лечения у Вас и Уважаемых Врачей на форуме.
А там, по итогам, увидим Вас в Добром Здравии


----------



## La murr (4 Янв 2021)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> @Kaprikon, а вообще, по-хорошему, Вам бы собраться и организовать свою тему на форуме.


Мы находимся в теме Алёны, Александр.


----------



## Весёлый (4 Янв 2021)

@La murr, действительно... Что-то я по названию не понял... И много, кто по своим случаям посты оставлял. Спасибо, что уточнили, Светлана.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Янв 2021)

@Шура Балаганов
Все обследования есть. Я писала, есть ссылки.Я не понимаю ничего слабость а руке, в двух даже, в левой лучше.
Есть в пояснице нестабильность, есть в шее нарушение статики.
Откуда парез, не понятно.
Невролог говорит лечить шею, когда руками трогаю, вроде переход шейн -грудной, так по ЭНГМ.
Про статику в шее узнала только недавно.  Шея болит сбоку сильно.
Если лежать на спине, можно с утра "вешаться". Интеллектуальных нарушений вроде нет, сейчас проверила по тесту на Логику и Айзерка, больше нормы.
Про кисть  сказано, что сама виновата, кровоснабжения плохое, большой и указательный палец отвечает за всю кисть. Но мне стреляет не в,кист, а по всей рук,с шеи до кисти. Про ЛФК сказано, что мозгов нет, как и про тренажёры. Хотя от них мне было хорошо, относительно.
Эритроцитоз если почки, то отеков нет.
Шею руку как заливает, вроде корешковый синдром.
Если глушить это антидепрессантами, мышцы сохнут только в руке, лучше бы болело.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Янв 2021)

@La murr, если вся шея ноет как больной  зуб, и не помогают блокады, и болеть так не должно, то скорее всего проблемы там. В грыжи есть три штуки, стеноз есть, компрессия есть корешки зажаты, или их зажимает периодически. Ещё и "шморля" на пол шеи. Ответ такой, что шея" "схлопнулась", как я понимаю, это спондилоартроз, блокады не берут. Сосуды, это следствие. Не было у меня никакой кривошеи до этого. Сколиоз был, не особо видный.
Надо идти опять в Вердена.


----------



## Весёлый (4 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> это спондиатроз, блокады не берут


При спондилоартрозе, как правило, есть фасеточный синдром из-за перегрузки суставов позвоночника. И блокады в фасеточные суставы дают положительный эффект, если это он.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Янв 2021)

@Шура Балаганов, я пока не знаю. Мы кололи в шею. Загибает ещё и в пояснице. Фасеточные с правой стороны. Так везде и написано спондилоартроз, килевидная деформация. Нарушение статики. У меня все не до такой степени плохо, если я не сидеть с мышкой в руке. То, что сухожилия в рук зажаты, я вижу. Руку разогнуло. Я попробовала отжаться хоть раз, пустые хлопки в мышцах. Локоть откуда-то с подмышки не даёт ее разогнуть. И везде эти шишки. Сегодня первый день не стреляет, иду свои 10 тыс. шагов. Пробовала Лирику, габапентин, финлепсин. Лирика ужас, габапентин уже не берет. финлепсин губы потрескались, но чуть лучше, спокойнее. Стоит голову вперёд нагнуть, идёт прострел. Но пока чуть начала подниматься. А до этого трясло как "сивого  Барсика",  Я так понимаю, что это нарушение венозное, если в вертикальном положение лучшие.
Лежать не возможно, за ночь раз 10 проснешься. Если пройти вроде лучше. У меня руки синие были особенно после дурацких капельниц. Вроде почитала, капали ерунду всякую. Октолипен, так я могла его и так съесть. Но терпела, вера в медицину, хоть и без диагноза. Руку, согнутую ещё попробуй подержи так, час, пока капают. Вроде ноги посильнее стали, или это гипертонус, уже не знаю. Руки как тряпки.

Бабушка, 80 лет, специально спросила сколько, была замученная летом, еле ползала. Сегодня смотрю, идёт такая с палками и рюкзаком. Вполне нормальная и адекватная. 
У меня тоже подходит, бывает, но не до конца, как клин какой-то. Обычно нужно месяца три. Их к сожалению никто не даст. Всего и жизни, что праздник, а там опять. Попробую другой рукой и стоя.


----------



## Весёлый (5 Янв 2021)

@Kaprikon, вот духовная сестра моя позвонила на днях, жалуется, что спина и ноги стали сильно болеть. Раньше работала, где нужно было много двигаться. Работу сменила и сейчас сидит за компом почти целый день. У неё в 2008 году была травма шеи.
Это я к тому, что длительная статика - вредная вещь. А с мышкой - рука все время в одном положении. Если попробовать постоянно в одной и той же позе находиться, даже у здоровых людей заболит.
Я вообще стараюсь длительные посиделки исключить, не больше 30 минут за раз. И двигаться больше - что угодно - ходить, дела по дому, гулять на улицу.
И работу после праздников искать буду, где движение - основная тема.
Потому что, если сижу долго, уже и стимулятор "не вывозит". 
Есть же термин - нарушение статики.

Я, когда работал на производстве - сидел и клеил этикетки на флаконы целый день. Так у меня через полгода и низ живота болеть начал и плечи. Хотя с прямой спиной сидел. А движения одни и те же под статической нагрузкой. И плюс титан в пояснице. Так я потом полчаса посижу, поделаю, встаю и хожу, немного плечами круговые движения делаю. Полегче стало.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Янв 2021)

@Шура Балаганов, этикетки я не клеила, но практику проходила в институте, когда училась, по сборке ЛПМ -ленточно протягивающих механизмов, вот тогда и заметила, что что то болит, кондиционеры ещё везде стояли, т.к. вредное производство и жарко.
Тогда движения для снятия боли были простые, может не самые верные - поход на сбор урожая на две недели, с этого мы входили в учебный сезон. Про вращения я не додумалась, настольный теннис везде стоял, играли в него.  Это опять же нагрузка на одну руку, но по моему я обеими руками тогда играла.
В девяностые паласы- напольные покрытия- таскала, вернее мне их привозили, но все равно нужно было поднять на вытянутых руках, там по весу кг 10.  ну и паспорта на бытовую технику переводила, и печатала на компе, и вроде все одним пальцем, тогда только пошли эти компы, все одним пальцем и стучали, но там была хорошая подставка, которая регулировала положение  компа и коврик для мышенка.
Тогда то же заболело, не обратила внимание.
Руки у меня должны быть отбиты волейболом ещё, там подача принимается на прямые руки, так что может и не удивительно, что они синие теперь. И институтов у меня не один, так, что криво посидеть успела не то
за  одной партой. Там если старые кафедры, сидеть удобнее, под ноги подставка, и стол в наклон.
Заболело сильно, когда и подачи перестала принимать, и зарядки делать, шли командировки одни. Тоже внимание не обратила, четыре ночи сидя поспала, прошло.
Сейчас тоже пыталось проходитить. Черт меня дёрнул на эти тренажёры.
Со спастическим синдром, и кривой спиной. И несёт же ещё как, там адреналин идёт, или дурь, ну во всяком случае, я начинаю включаться, и увеличиваю веса. Так хорошо в первый день.
Это хорошо не сразу, где-то недели через две наступает, всегда кажется, ещё немного, и добьюсь чего хотела. Спину укрепляет, тренер был хороший, занятия три раза в неделю, скорее заинтересованность тренера. А может и правильно, но тогда нужно было из спортзала не вылазить совсем. У меня когда что то болит, я не жру ничего, так вот оно реально болит на второй и третий день, на четвертый лучше. Так мы и качались, с едой раз в 4 дня. Пол мышц себе убили там наверное. Но спина выпрямилась в пояснице да, в руке нет. За комп села, получила спазм. Дальше ещё и покачалась с этим, сложилась вбок. Я там ещё обручи крутила, на всех частях тела. Так интересно- была каменная поясница, и через неделю чувствую, как всё проходит, он ровнее и меньше деревянная.
Сказано, ЛФК и постепенно. Так ЛФК у меня уже наверное там оскомину набили, и как раз повторяющиеся движения и есть, восемь лет делать одно и то же.
Судорожный синдром есть, и вроде не парез, импичмент. Если руки не трогать, то вроде толстенький мышцы.
Я вчера в ужас пришла, такое все сухое было. Но до этого стреляло сильно, может от этого. Сейчас вроде успокоилось немного. Стреляет и в шею и поясницу. В корсете ходила сегодня. Если попытаться распрямиться сильно в пояснице, ну совсем не хорошо, и боль она не мышечная. Вчера только на эту ЛФК смотрела, и знаю же, что нельзя в сторону сильно ногу отводить, ну и без движения нельзя, наотводила.
Без работы я тоже не могу. Так хоть чуть даёт отвлечься, плюс социализация- общение.
Все, кто работает одной рукой, массажисты, программисты, клейщики этикеток, такую проблему имеют, лет через 10-15, и то, если мама папа крепкое тело и умную голову дала, это я про гены.
Рано я по моему ходить решила, холодно там ещё, или много. Прострелило поясницу всё-таки.
Ступин говорит не распрямляться специально, если  в корсете плохо, то рано корсет. Или передавала себе там что то корсетом,  но вроде ровно шла.
Невролог, он же мануальный, который лечил до этого, говорит, места, где нарушена иннервация болеть должны, и скованность тоже будет, про статику тоже сказал, что нельзя делать резких движений, нужно плавно я пока не умею.Когда я по дому начинаю двигаться, мне сообщают, что крыша поехала. Но если лежать, болит. Уколы помогают, таблетки уже не могу. Особенно всякие психотропы.  От Лирики думала приду в ужас, болтает. Габапетин, лирика лайт, раньше если спазм, снимало сразу часа на 4. Финлепсин, это когда уже стреляться хочется, но в принципе, такую же функцию и диклофенак выполняет, снимает боль часа на 4.
Ещё туда сюда  НСПВ+ милорелаксант.
Муж говорит, еда без таблеток, что наверное  и правильно.


----------



## Весёлый (5 Янв 2021)

@Kaprikon, наверно, уже выработалась целая система. Одно потащило другое и со временем развилась большая бяка сверху вниз....
Можно ли, если не вылечить, облегчить надолго... Вот вопрос...
Все таки, может быть найдётся и для Вас решение. 
А Вы фиксируете те моменты, когда Вы чего-то не делаете или делаете и Вам по-легче потом?
Может быть, стоит закрепить их и зафиксироваться на том, чего можно, а чего нельзя?
Или ситуация нестабильна - сегодня это помогло, а завтра ухудшило?
В любом случае, примите мои искренние пожелания Выздоровления для Вас!
Пусть всё плохое со здоровьем уйдет навсегда и как можно быстрее!


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Янв 2021)

@Шура Балаганов, спасибо огромное.
Вы золотой человек.
Самое, что мне помогает, отлежаться дней 10.
Есть какая-то наследственная дрянь типа миопатии, разность па, блок под черепушкой справа, потому, что стопа и нога была слабая всегда. Какие-то трабекулярные отёки везде. Под черепушкой блок ствол то мозговой поджимает, хорошего в этом мало, единственное хорошо, что вроде не всегда.
Мне врача найти нормального надо, а пока только слышу, что рука не работает просто так, а ноге так захотелось, потому, что я нервная. Потом выяснилось, что не нервная.
Пока диагноз знает только мануальный терапевт, и предполагает доктор из Вердена.
Для Паркинсона сильно резко наступает слабость, так вроде бы не должно быть, а тут в один момент.
Убрали пока и финлепсин.
Оставили еду и сон))


----------



## Стёпа (6 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> @Kaprikon, здравствуйте!
> 
> Я Вам от всего сердца предлагаю госпитализацию, Ваши симптомы не из разряда «Помоги себе сам».
> Сходите к врачу на участке, не пугайте его своими знаниями анатомии), просто скажите, что у Вас ухудшение и нет сил и возможности обследоваться, лечиться амбулаторно. Вам дадут направление на плановую госпитализацию. Или в следущий раз, когда будут судороги-вызовите скорую. В неврологии уже проведут все исследования и пригласят смежных специалистов.


а самое интересное, что она уже ложилась в больницу не так давно. Неврологи прокапали стандартной схемой нпвс+гормон+миорелаксант+витамины группы В. На этом лечение закончилось, в отделении неврологии особо не вникают в проблемы, там поток люей, у них все под одну гребенку спастика, значит остеохондроз, значит стандартная схема. Никто там не вникает в причину дистонии, а их может быть куча. Даже при переломе руки она может быть, это будет вызвано долгим насильсвенным положением руки в одном положении. Тут нужно нужно очень тщательно себя проверять на все мелкие изменения, от неправильного сидения за столом, до патологии мозга. Но Каприкон вроде обследовала голову, ничего там криминального не нашли. Я не узкий специалист, но вся картина напоминает в первую очередь неправильный образ жизни, искривление позвоночика, а дальше все накрутилось, как комком, который потихоньку нужно раскручивать обратно, а это скорее всего приведет к полному изменению образа жизни.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Доктор в Бехтерева отправил лечить шею. У Левина пока не была.


какого такого еще Левина?


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Янв 2021)

@Стёпа, есть хоть какие-то улучшения у вас?
Воротник хорошо наверное, когда лежу тоже хорошо. Блокады были.
Нестабильность даже по МРТ, без проб.
С пробами она была и раньше, и без проб была, в двух проекциях. В пояснице дважды нестабильность, так как остеопороз л1, плюс грыжи ниже.
Блокады только на пару недель.
Голова, нарушение венозного оттока, хоть тресни, есть МРТ в папке. Он сбрасывается через яремную вену, вернее наверное так раньше было, теперь не сбрасывается, так как грудина вся хрустит. Если походить, чуть лучше.
Самое хорошее положение, это выровнять голову, положить ворот под затылок, и так полежать с пол часа.
Отпускает и поясницу и ногу, но это не выход.  Руки слабые. Я поотжиматься попыталась, там нет мышц вообще, или это спазм такой.
Но во всяком случае не трясет.
У меня уже скоро "мозги" поедут, оттого, что приходиться столько лежать. Я набаловалась шишониным немного, один раз, очень пожалела.
ЛФК - в пояснице корешковый и каменная она, я то одно место цепляю, то другое. Стопа сейчас онемевшая, до этого обе. Левая вроде лучше сейчас.
Прошла вчера, потому, что этот самый отток должен как то восстанавливаться как то. Наверное много.
До этого до ванны через не могу.
Таблетеи просто никакие пить не могу, просто удар по ЖК и все, может чуть чуть ибупрофен, и всеми нелюбимый диклофенак в уколах.


----------



## Стёпа (6 Янв 2021)

Я так понимаю сейчас немного полегче стало? Нагрузку со спины и шеи убрали?  Никаких скручиваний и гимнастик, даже насильно поврототы не делайте, только мягкие и плавные. Воротник по схеме не более 4-х часов в день. Это пока до врача не доберетесь.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Янв 2021)

Левина, потому что торсионную дистонию ставят, с гиперкинезами, и идёт она от шеи вроде. Если лёжать, то не идёт. Если много ходить, получите.
Если не делать ничего, то это атрофия мышц будет. Они опять все горячие и болят. Походила.


----------



## Стёпа (6 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня уже скоро "мозги" поедут, оттого, что приходиться столько лежать. Я набаловалась шишониным немного, один раз, очень пожалела.


нельзя с листезами и нестабильностью Шишонины и никакие на растяжку, еще больше дисбаланс делаете. ЛФК отменить, только ходьба и отдыхать в кровати на коврике Кузнецова. Мази разогревающие и противоотечные чередовать. Вам нужно спазм снимать  мышцы, а вы ЛФК еще больше ее загоните в вынужденную спастику. Вы поймите, если листез/нестабильность  уже есть, то такими действиями только усиливаете его, соответственно спазм мышцы, как защитная реакция не будет проходить. Венозный отток, это следствие спазма мышцы и не более того.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Левина, потому что торсионную дистонию ставят, с гиперкинезами, и идёт она от шеи вроде. Если лёжать, то не идёт. Если много ходить, получите.
> Если не делать ничего, то это атрофия мышц будет. Они опять все горячие и болят. Походила.


так чтобы не было дистонии, она у многих уходит в ремиссию, потом может снова появиться. если ее провоцировать. первая помощ снять нагрузку, вторая отдых и покой, тертья перестать психовать, дистония даже от психозов бывает (если это конечно не поражение мозга. но вам вроде такое не поставили)
Я не понял про Левина, кто это? Врач?


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Янв 2021)

Разве, что не трясет, а так полегче.
Сухожилие на руке сократилось, и все просто замечательно. Плечо опять вперёд.
Когда лежала, кололи всякий бред, типа мексидола, актолипен разве что, так я его могла и так поесть. Вены на руках просто почернели все, где была голова, когда колоть давала, не знаю.
Там ещё посматривали на вену на шее, раз в руках все плохо.
Как то бог помиловал, или мозг включился. Но очень мне на работу хотелось, это в смысле опять за комп, с фиксированной шеей, с нестабильностью и полупарезом, а может быть и парезом.

Да, по кривошеи, но вроде бы не было у меня особой кривошеи. 
С рукой плохо.
Психовала сильно, руки черные, спазмы постоянно. Пока лежу.
Ходила вчера, там холодно ещё. Где то на 3 км начало все затекать, я ещё корсет нацепила,  по моему хуже.
До этого громыхнуло что то очень не слабо, что не поняла, вся рука шея, но простреливало там по руке дня четыре, так что вроде она.
Сложило буквой С, по моему немного выпрямляет. 
И не посоветоваться не с кем, что делать.
Лежать постоянно нельзя, жду, когда пройдет спазм, чтобы хоть немного пройти.

@Стёпа, у вас есть грыжи в шейном отделе, или только проблема с позвоночной артерией?
Я уже не знаю, по моему я ерундой страдаю, вся рука сухая и слабая, я какие то блокады колю. Так прострелить может только кость об кость, плечо синее спереди, шея ушла вперёд. Может спазм быть такой силы?


----------



## горошек (6 Янв 2021)

@Kaprikon, а вы находите для себя позу полежать, которая у вас не вызывает боль?


----------



## Elka66 (6 Янв 2021)

@Kaprikon, можете выписку выложить,там диагноз будет,неврологический статус и рекомендации.Пока у вас какая то каша в симптоматике,в ноге может парез,может нет.Если он есть то в неврологическом статусе зафиксирован,с торсионной дистонией,вернее с пациенткой лежала в одной палате,женщина с инвалидностью по квоте колет ботокс,и там да рука плохо поднимается,но пазрезов, атрофий и в помине нет.Опять же советы с форума хорошо,но в выписке насколько я помню всегда есть назначения и рекомендация по наблюдению у невролога.Потому ,что всего много много и в тоже время по десять км отшагиваем.


----------



## Стёпа (6 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Стёпа, у вас есть грыжи в шейном отделе, или только проблема с позвоночной артерией?
> Я уже не знаю, по моему я ерундой страдаю, вся рука сухая и слабая, я какие то блокады колю. Так прострелить может только кость об кость, плечо синее спереди, шея ушла вперёд. Может спазм быть такой силы?


грохот, это может и  позвоночник отщелкивает, когда мышца тянет, называется нестабильностью все это дело. Может такое происходить при долгой статической нагрузке, потом при поворотах так отщелкивает. Мышцы очень сильный механизм, они могут скрючить очень сильно, мне хирург как-то сказал, что бывали случаи перелома костей от спазма мышцы. Дойдите до н/х чтобы проверил вас по фасеткам, если нет ничего криминального там, то выбивайте направление у невролога в реабилитационный центр Сестрорецкий. Знаю парня, который там с парезом руки лечился, на 50% восстановили, но у него другая история, парез не от позвоночника был, а внешняя травма плечевого нерва.

протрузия, листез и нестабильность. Рука может сохнуть только от поражения нерва. Выложите фото  для сравнения двух рук, от плеча до кисти, если этот так, то разница будет видна невооруженным взглядом.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Янв 2021)

Стёпа, тут разница видна не вооруженным глазом, мне голову поворачивает, там где ишемия, руки я выкладывала, они синего цвета.
Я не знаю, насчёт ходить. Сейчас отпустило от аэртала, я ещё вдобавок выпила баклосан. Не знаю, можно ли его при нестабильности.
В описании МРТ нестабильность, формирующийся узел шмоля 4 мм на пол шеи, и три грыжи в ряд, плюс фасеточный синдром, и отек костного массива, что сказать не знаю. Тридцать три удовольствия, если нестабильность лёжа, то какая она стоя. Расщелкнуло сейчас, как щелчком, было нарушение иннервации, в шейно грудном переходе с С6-С7, я думаю оно и осталось, хотя ЭМНР показало, что все хорошо, трицепс как пустой.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Янв 2021)

Руки я фото удалила, там синий такой кусок нечто, я не знаю, кто говорит, что мне не показана хоть какая-то помощь, а операция если, то не одна.
Какой там остеохондроз.
Если спазм уходит с одной стороны, то с левой нет, ни в какую.
Так и по описанию, двухсторонний дискомодулярным конфликт.
Куда с этим ползти, я не знаю.
Воротник, он сильно выпрямляет шею, может у меня высота не та?
Что вы делаете с этим листезом, как с ним работать, если голову не опустить? Что из лекарств помогает?
Какая подушка? Мне не подходит, та, что с валиком, я себе там что то подворачиваю ночью. Просыпаюсь вот в таком виде. Я уже скоро синяя от психотропы стану, они мне точно не подходят, ни один.  Плечо болтается туда сюда и тяж по всей трапеции. Тут любой будет нервничать, хоть тонну съешь этих аминотрептилинов. Кто вообще придумал так лечить корешковый синдром. Толку, что у меня болевой чуть чуть прошел, но по моему это не из за них произошло, а от их отмены. Вам помогают обычные НСПВ?


----------



## Стёпа (6 Янв 2021)

@Kaprikon, подушку можно самую обычную, не высокую и мягкую, чтобы не задиралась голова и не грубо лежать, иначе опять все будет деревенеть. Нестабильность можно только воротником и правильным образом жизни поддерживать. Не переразгибать, ни крутить до упора, не бегать. ЛФК легкое на все тело, кроме шеи, тогда идет разгрузка мышц шеи за счет нормального движения в грудном. Никто не говорит, что нужно как робот ходить, поворачивать шею нужно, но только как в обычной жизни, не специально что-то там тянуть и дергать. Самомассаж с маслом, потом душ теплый и далее мазь на выбор. Со временем мышца адаптируется и успокоится, тянуть будет меньше, но это не быстрый процесс.
фото рук, я имел ввиду, что размер должен быть разный, раз вы говорите, что там атрофия


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Янв 2021)

Эта дрянь, которая под затылком, задевает диафрагмальный нерв, и при опускании головы, и простреливает ещё и туда, под ребро.
@Стёпа, спасибо.
Я ЛФК не могу, так как или сильно запущено или сильно корешково. Мне раздражает диафрагмальный нерв, если зажата шея, отдает сразу и под ребро.
Если ногой ещё в сторону, то это самое замечательное, как раз по дуге и получаю. Может конечно это поясница шалит, но как то в унисон это идёт.
Самое любимое упражнение для "острого" периода это когда качаем пресс типа. Наклон головы к грудине, можно потом с утра не встать.
Но точно спазм, так как четко прошло после аэртала с миорелаксантом.
Поясница не прошла пока.
Массаж тоже не знаю, мышцы все горячие, их могло теоретически продуть вчера.


----------



## Стёпа (6 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Эта дрянь, которая под затылком, задевает диафрагмальный нерв, и при опускании головы, и простреливает ещё и туда, под ребро.
> Стёпа, спасибо.
> Я ЛФК не могу, так как или сильно запущено или сильно корешково. Мне раздражает диафрмальный нерв, если зажата шея, отдает сразу и под ребро.
> Если ногой ещё в сторону, то это самое замечательное, как раз по дуге и получаю. Может конечно это поясница шалит, но как то в унисон это идёт.
> ...


если это затылочный нерв, то он зажимается мышцой и может стрелять в макушку. Можно на валик с аппликатором этим местом полежать, потом разогревающую мазь на первый-второй шейный. Это даст мышце немного размягчиться.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Янв 2021)

Там остеофит, между первым и вторым. Я уже боюсь трогать, и так по стенке хожу. Он не только затылочный, он ещё куда-то под руку идёт, ниже шейного, где-то 3-4 грудной
Я в ванной погрела, шею чуть отпустило.
Мазать боюсь, все мышцы горячие, продуть могло вчера.

@Стёпа, там отек под затылком, разогревающая мазь может его увеличить?


----------



## Стёпа (6 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Там остеофит, между первым и вторым. Я уже боюсь трогать, и так по стенке хожу. Он не только затылочный, он ещё куда-то под руку идёт, ниже шейного, где-то 3-4 грудной


вы до остеофита не доберетесь через мышцы. Ваша задача снять напряжение, боль и отек. Первые 2-3 дня можно после кузнецова мазь с НПВС или Долобене противоотечный, далее мазь на разогрев или чередовать.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Янв 2021)

@Стёпа, у меня отек там под затылком дикий какой-то.
Снимает его аэртал.
Даже не знаю, что сказать.
Если там все раздражает каждый раз и такие спазмы и прострелы в руку.
Как с этим вообще работают?
Голова там уже фиксирована априори.
Подвывих, любой наклон будет давать спазм, что в принципе и происходит.
Сколько вы можете просидеть за компом?


----------



## Стёпа (7 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...у меня отек там под затылком дикий какой-то.


отек чего? мышцы? за компом в статике только в воротняке с перерывами и паузами на пройтись


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Янв 2021)

Понятно, спасибо, вроде чуть начала подниматься рука.


----------



## Стёпа (8 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...вроде чуть начала подниматься рука.


отлично! главное без надрывов сейчас, все в спокойном режиме. Сели за комп/телевизор одели воротник, каждые 10-15 минут перерыв, снять воротник, пройтись. Но не более 4-х часов в день носить. Чтобы плечи разрузить, легкие круговые движения плечами и никаких гантель и планок! Забудьте про них навсегда, ими только корешки раздражаете и мышца сразу в спазм защитный уйдет.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Янв 2021)

Сели за компом пока не получается, и вообще сели))
Правый бок сведен, там спондиатроз.
ЛФК даёт делать, убрать даёт.
У меня там такой прогиб с одной стороны сборку, как яма.
Плечо конкретно вперёд. ЛФК самое просто, на все группу мышц, кроме шеи. 
Я себе что то там нагрела в машине, сидение с подогревом. Ещё и в ванной. 
В колене контрактура, но там все разорвано давно, должно быть наверное. Колола туда форматрон, без эффекта. Но вроде шло это от поясницы, колено следствие.
Стопа по краю сильно немеет.
Ем любимый Мидокалм, пока ем хорошо, где-то на третий день.
Стоит перестать, спазм.


----------



## Стёпа (8 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ем любимый Мидокалм, пока ем хорошо, где-то на третий день.
> Стоит перестать, спазм.


его можно только ограниченное время принимать.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Янв 2021)

Если у меня сейчас получиться это хоть чуть чуть раскачать, я к компу и на 5 минут не подойду.
Раньше габапетин помогал немного.

Я знаю, но иначе не как.
Я его пью по ситуации,  четыре дня уходит немного гипертонус.
Все, что кроме, даёт сильное расслабление. Баклосан, жёсткая вещь такая, сирдалуд тоже, но бывает терпимо. Не сразу, недели через три после вот такого слёта, Аэртал помогает. 
Сколько его можно пить, я уже не знаю. Самое чудесное, диклофенак, и желательно в уколах. Жалко, что не на долго.
На локоть я не могу опираться, и кисть неизвестно как развернута.
Иногда телефон ей удивляется, поворачивается, как положено,  сухожилие большого и указательного пальца я немного  себе испортила, оно как в классическом рисунке:длинный сгибатель большого пальца. И попробуй его раасстяни как-то, уходит в локоть куда-то. Всякий бред типа клонозипама даже не подумал там что то расслаблять. С радостью, что у меня такая чудесная штука есть, поехала в Вологду, сумки ещё, в поезде холодно. Имела там очень бледный вид. Голову не опустить, онемение по всей спине.
Я тогда  верила, что это невроз, и нужно себя взять в руки. Приехала на "автопилоте" по моему, вот после поездки и пошли боли, причем приличные.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Янв 2021)

Опять что-то не то наделала.
Стянуло всю поясницу. Там грыжа корешковая 4--5, 6, и спондиатроз Л1. Стопу свело по краю. И всю ногу, она слабая. Стопа висит, с утра на нее попробуй наступи.
ЛФК самое простое.
В мозгах опять ничего не нашли, нарушение венозного оттока.
Прогиб в пояснице сильный с одной стороны.
Всё, больше никаких ЛФК, не могут мышцы заработать, если корешковый синдром.

@Стёпа, как вы записывайтесь к нейрохирургу, которого рекомендовали?
Напишите в личку пожалуйста.
Я не могу к нему попасть.
Мой сказал, что если блокады помогли хотя бы на пару часов, это уже хорошо.
Между первым и вторым позвонком раздражает артерию, и ниже, большая грыжа шморля, позвонки сошлись, трабекулярный отек там.
И в пояснице тоже.
Меня буквой С сворачивает.
Запрет на все нагрузки, если я инсульта не хочу, повторно.
Не греть, миорелаксанты не пить.
Если долго лежать хорошо, но я уже не могу, назначил фуросемид ещё или лазикс, НСПВ, при сильных болях пить и НСПВ и трамал 10 дней.
В мозгах более менее пока все нормально, нарушен отток.
Ещё праздники эти, все в изоляции, мой  нейрохирург будет только 26 января.
Не держится эта шея нормально.

Радиальная нейропатия.


----------



## Стёпа (11 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Стёпа, как вы записывайтесь к нейрохирургу, которого рекомендовали?


написал вам 2 кафедры, где он принимает.  Вообще грыжи шморля не оперируют , они не влияют особо ни на что. А фуросемид с какой целью назначили? Отек снять?  Миорелаксанты это вам нейрохирург запретил пить? Отток нарушен из-за спазма и отека. Из-за оттока не бывает инсультов, только голова тяжелая.  Инсульт -это тромб или если пережмет артерию полностью и то не факт, другие скомпенсируют разницу в кровотоке, я уже общался с неврологом по этому поводу. Следите за давлением в первую очередь. Артерию может и остеофит раздражать....тут нужна диагностика нормальная в первую очередь. Я вам написал еще узиста по УЗДГ хорошего.

про нагрузки правильно сказал, все убрать! не должно быть никакого давления и натяжения,  на позвоночник и мышцы, особенно на ШОП.


----------



## AlexSam (11 Янв 2021)

Стёпа написал(а):


> а самое интересное, что она уже ложилась в больницу не так давно. Неврологи прокапали стандартной схемой нпвс+гормон+миорелаксант+витамины группы В. На этом лечение закончилось.  Тут нужно нужно очень тщательно себя проверять на все мелкие изменения, от неправильного сидения за столом, до патологии мозга. Но Каприкон вроде обследовала голову, ничего там криминального не нашли. Я не узкий специалист, но вся картина напоминает в первую очередь неправильный образ жизни, искривление позвоночника, а дальше все накрутилось, как комком, который потихоньку нужно раскручивать обратно, а это скорее всего приведет к полному изменению образа жизни.


Здравствуйте!
@Степа, согласна все на поток, вся система оставляет желать лучшего.  Но все же нужно искать специалиста, который все тщательно проверить.  Тем более в такой серьезной симптоматике. Если палатный врач пропускает, пригласить зав.отд,  консилиум,кафедра и тд. А самому проверить, как Вы правильно отметили, я бы сказала выверить все свои привычки, образ жизни, физ.нагрузку разобрать по пунктикам. Может даже дневник завести. Фиксирование и анализ. Убрать все возможные травмирующие факторы, все, что может подогревать эту боль. А лечение- Врачам, Кесарю-кесарево.)


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Янв 2021)

Грыжи не влияют, но спондиатроз влияет. Высота дисков снижена. Тромбы есть, скомпенсировать не может уже наверное.
В руке то сила восстанавливается чуть, то пропадает совсем.
Что значит убрать нагрузки?
Я простое ЛФК не могу сделать, даже 10 минут.

@Стёпа, спасибо.
Похоже на спазм, но он где-то под рукой, похоже подлопаточная мышца.
Всю ночь я ее апликатором мучила, отпускает только к вечеру и шея болит даже не 10 балов.
Уже не знаю, какую дрянь съесть.
Согнуло вправо, как клин там. Кроме шеи там все не так хорошо.
Я спровоцировала чем-то такой спазм, у меня в грудном переходе мертвый позвонок совсем Л1-Л2, туда и согнуло.

Фурасимид, потому, гидроцефалия, не хочет ничего восстанавливаться.


----------



## Стёпа (12 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Фурасимид, потому, гидроцефалия, не хочет ничего восстанавливаться.


Чтоооо?  Гидроцефалия? Вы знаете, что это такое вообще? У вас, что желудочки расширены по мрт и врач вам поставил в заключении гидроцефальный синдром? Откуда вы это все берете вообще? сами себе диагнозы ставите? вы меня пугаете уже своими умозаключениями.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Янв 2021)

Из МРТ, не выраженная.
Желудочки расширены.

@Стёпа, я не просто так говорю.
Большая такая папка, я ее выкладывала.
Там и неравномерность кровотока, и эта гидроцефалия, которая была не значимая, ещё год назад. И расширение пространств кронверса сейчас. Как-то быстро это все.

И ещё повисла кисть, спазм идёт от шеи, по трапеции в угол лопатки, как раз по ходу лучевого нерва.
Трудно к ним попасть сейчас, к нейрохирурга.
Кисть то пытается работать, то опять в руке слабость.
Я уже по другому: ем нейромедин.

Чудесно.  А ещё церебральная поза, вернее спастика церебральная.
Стопы висят, кисть согнута одна.
И я в этих судорогах уже с месяц бьюсь. Ещё и зарядки делаю.

Плюс вынужденное положение головы и ее поворот.
Я не понимаю, почему это иногда проходит?????!!!!

@Доктор Ступин,
1) если в руках гипертонус, они только сгибаются, кисть повернута во внутрь
2) в ногах гипертонус, тоже сгибателей
3) поворот головы к плечу
4) при попытке что то разработать,  только спазмы. От таблеток спазмы.
4) это по моему совсем не шея, или не только шея? гидроцефалия?
Спасибо.

У меня есть МРТ мозга, пол года назад. 
Была незначимая. Сейчас мне всю шею и затылок как цементом заливает.

Я просто не знаю, чем этот ужас снимать.
Вроде чуть легче от финлепсина.

По ЭМНГ повышена скорость проведения С5-С6, С8-т1 абдукторв летального и медиального, в подмышечной впадине на 50  процентов, нижняя часть плеча снижение проводимости 
Я так не хочу этого пареза, но по моему только и добиваюсь, что его провоцирую. Перестройка ПДЕ по нейрогенному типу это что значит.
Почему задевает участок ниже, Т8, грыжи выше?
Хоть что посоветуйте.
Я зря пытаюсь разработать место, которое не инервируется? У меня из за него весь отток нарушен и потеря чувствительности ниже Т8, почти до середины спины.
Растягивать пытаюсь, тошнит и шея больше немеет, не трогать, они просто "застывают", радианная нейропатия. перестройка ПДЕ.
Как себя правильно вести, чтобы не травмировать корешок, и дать хоть чуть восстановиться?
Спасибо.
Из врачей сейчас доступен только остеопат.


----------



## Стёпа (12 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Из МРТ, не выраженная.
> Желудочки расширены.


записаться к врачу и ждать, люди с регионов вообще месяцами ждут записи.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Янв 2021)

Ок, хорошо.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин,
Я хотела узнать про локтевой нерв, может поэтому у меня не как ничего не восстанавливается.
В ЭМНГ написано аксонотме́зис, это разрыв  локтевого нерва. Возможно ли его восстановление без операции?

Спасибо.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Янв 2021)

Добрый день!
Кто может поделиться информацией:
Если до этого принимался финлепсин в небольших дозах не больше 200 мг, и габапентин в больших дозах длительно.
Можно ли потом принимать Лирику?
Или она перестает работать после финлепсина.
Спасибо.


----------



## Стёпа (3 Фев 2021)

@Kaprikon, здравствуйте, попали в итоге к врачу?


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Фев 2021)

Уважаемые врачи и форумчане!
Может быть кто нибудь владеет информацией, как и где могут помочь при лечении спастической кривошее.
Желательно по ОМС.
Спасибо.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Фев 2021)

@Стёпа, никуда я не попала, там запись один день, 25 числа.
Черт знает, что это такое.
Все мышцы сухие, по ночам они болят.
Особенно рука и плечо.
При ходьбе кривит в сторону.
Голова работает, т.е. сами мозги, когда рука устает, она складывается, плечо хрустит как бумага.
От холода мышцы деревянные.
Если даже предположить, что с утра у меня судорожные припадки, то это эпилепсия или что то в этом духе.
Спазмируются они в определенной последовательности- рука нога.
При этом я соображаю, что делаю, не теряю сознание, могу читать писать, при письме наверное будет быстрее спазм.
Причем читать на любые темы  от физики до химии, и дальше.
На спине лежать не могу и сидеть тоже.
Т. е. интеллект вроде бы на месте.
Шея каменная, ни есть ни говорить иногда не могу, наклоняется к плечу, хоть убей

Вроде бы как то так происходит, еще и поворот.
Может это из за руки конечно. Если походить полегче, статика убивает просто.

 

Если учесть, что так было всегда, но стопа не была немой, а тут и то и другое и рука и стопа, так сильно не было.
Финлепсин немного убирает болевой синдром, баклосан все расслабляет.
И стреляет от седьмого позвонка куда то вниз, как удар током.


----------



## Стёпа (10 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Стёпа, никуда я не попала, там запись один день, 25 числа.


ну так там всегда было так и до пандемии тоже.  Раз в месяц, запись на след месяц.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вроде бы как то так происходит, еще и поворот.
> Может это из за руки конечно. Если походить полегче, статика убивает просто.


это картинка кривошеи у детей. Лечится массажем, физио процедурами ,воротник, подкладывание валика на больную сторону, чтобы голова поворачивалась в другую


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Фев 2021)

У меня, когда была дитем, не лечили.
Само прошло, а рядом картинка кривошеи у меня, сейчас. 
Причем подбородок был вверх всегда и в сторону, а сейчас просто в сторону.

И на всех фото плечо это чуть вверх.
Тогда не было грыж там.

Я делала, что у меня большой палец руки сейчас разомкнуло, а он везде такой, пересмотрела все фото, плечо впере, палец не работает.
Как играла в волейбол, ее понятно.
И почему раньше не болело, вернее болело, но только иногда, тоже не понятно.



Я даже не знаю, чем мне помочь в Вердена смогут при этих картиках.
Может мне валик и подкладывать, а то я таблетки глотаю, а это вон, с какого периода, большой палец руки разогнут всегда.
Не знаю даже,что сказать про Вердена. Кривошея, это заболевание мозга, вернее врождённая, в моем случае, может быть, приобретенная в детстве патология.
Тут по моему не ботекс, ни финлепсин не поможет, а тем более блокады.
Уже столько всего наколото.
При кривошее нельзя воротник, я думаю, почему мне плохо от него потом.


----------



## Стёпа (10 Фев 2021)

@Kaprikon, откуда у вас инфа., что кривошея это заболевание мозга? Первый раз такое слышу! Ее в принципе давольно часто детям ставят при неправильном тонусе мышц шеи и назначают как раз таки воротник носить по часам + все остальное физио. У детей часто еще тонус рук и ног, поэтому массажи раз в пол года делают пока врач не снимет показания.


----------



## AlexSam (10 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я даже не знаю, чем мне помочь в Вердена смогут при этих картиках.


Зря Вы волнуетесь, врачи будут разбираться. Сейчас Медицина шагнула вперёд. И  очень хорошо, что у Вас есть возможность обратиться в Вердена, а не ехать за 300 км, что бы Добиться туда направления. Воспользуйтесь этим, а потом нас научите.)


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Фев 2021)

@AlexSam, зря вы думаете, что врачи будут разбираться.
Во Вредена я обращалась, семь лет назад.
Сейчас у меня нет такой возможности, потому, что потрачено много, на врачей.

Научу, если получится получите квоту, и если это мой случай.
Все институты начинаются так, берёте, это раньше было, тыс, 60, сейчас не знаю, на диагностику, и проч, там поток.
Институты психиатрии начинаются так же, и никто с вами не будет разбираться.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (10 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Институты психиатрии начинаются так же, и никто с вами не будет разбираться.


Я не думаю что везде плохие доктора


----------



## Стёпа (10 Фев 2021)

так вы сначала выясните у врача, что с вами, а потом уже выводы делать будете по квотам или не квотам. Со снимками и анализами нужно попасть на прием. Как вы можете утверждать, что все фигня, если даже не попали к врачу на прием.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Фев 2021)

@Стёпа, в Бехтерева говорят, что это вообще заболевание уха)
Вестибулярный аппарат выше приоритета мышц, по моему у меня так и есть, потому, что от всяких расслабляющий таблеток мне плохо.
Я тогда вообще не знаю, как ходить.
Я фото прикрепила, это, что ровно шея?
AlexSam, я бы не переживала, я раньше тоже врачам сильно доверяла, и в Бехтерева, и во Вредена,и в Павлова, и по всем возможным больницам.


----------



## AlexSam (10 Фев 2021)

@Kaprikon, я тоже наступила на эти грабли). Думала, что если платно, то лучше. Не всегда так. Самые лучшие врачи попадались на бесплатном приеме. И форум этому пример. Не думаю, что Андрею Иосифовичу, нужно разбирать наши мышцы, из-за какого-то коммерческого интереса. Мне Доктор помог совершенно безвозмездно!
 Или др.Ступин и днём и ночью..), пусть даже ему помогают. И все др.врачи просто нам помогают.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Фев 2021)

Я к вашему врачу не попала, а так их было много.
Я не говорю, что доктора плохие,  кривошея не лечиться, ни какими таблетками, и тем более воротником, ещё хуже от воротника.
Я могу прицепить сюда двести фото, где видно, что у меня шея в сторону, и разогнуто сухожилие правой руки.
И не один доктор ничего не сказал об этом.
Но ведь это не норма.
Если бы меня не били спазмы, каждые 6-8 часов, особенно по ночам.


----------



## AlexSam (10 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> в Бехтерева говорят, что это вообще заболевание уха)


Вы проверили это?  в поликлинике есть камертон), аудиограммы, МРТ, снимки... здесь всякие НИИ не нужны, просто ЛОР в поликлинике.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я к вашему врачу не попала, а так их было много.
> И не один доктор ничего не сказал об этом.
> Но ведь это не норма.


Ваш-это наш), Андрей Иосифович-это AIR.
Может видели посерьёзнее проблемы, потому и не сказали. Но это все догадки. Для лечения -нужен диагноз ВРАЧА. Наши -это предположения.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Фев 2021)

@AlexSam, я долго на грабли наступала, пока все деньги не закончились.
Советом, хотя бы, помогли почему-то врачи, которым сейчас за 50.
И диагноз смогли поставить, и более менее, что не делать подсказали.
Я понимаю, что у начинающих врачей должно быть свое "кладбище", но почему они за нас счёт набираются опыта?

Не у меня заболевание уха.
У меня нет, а кривошея, это заболевание уха, вестибулярного аппарата.

Спастическая кривошея, осложненная грыжами в грудном, шейном и поясничном отделе 
А так же парез руки

Очень хороший диагноз, как жить, не понятно.
Руку если врере подержать минут 5, она в локте и плече сложиться с дикой болью.

Диагноз поставлен, уже давно.


----------



## AlexSam (10 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Не у меня заболевание уха.
> У меня нет, а кривошея, это заболевание уха, вестибулярного аппарата.


В ухе много чего,)и симптомы разные. Как-то проверили? Или в Бехтерева проверили, тогда как звучит их диагноз?
Сложно все. Нарушение равновесия может быть и ухо.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Очень хороший диагноз, как жить, не понятно.
> Руку если врере подержать минут 5, она в локте и плече сложиться с дикой болью.


кто поставил диагноз, тот и должен подсказать как жить и назначить, как лечиться. В поликлиннике Ваш невролог что говорит?


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Фев 2021)

Спастическая кривошея.
В Бехтерева это лечат воздействием на вестибулярный аппарат, т.е. на ухо.
У меня нет нарушения равновесия, у меня парез руки и спастика, если я даю на нее нагрузку.
Она проворачивается вперёд.
Картинки выше.

И она, к сожалению, сохнет.


----------



## AlexSam (10 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Не у меня заболевание уха.
> ...это заболевание уха,
> 
> 
> ...


А в поликлинике, бесплатно - нарушения вестибулярного аппарата лечит ЛОР.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Фев 2021)

ЛОР это не лечит.
Потому, что с ушами у меня все нормально.
По одной из версий, так считаю в институте Бехтерева, спастическая кривошея возникает из за неправильной работы вестибулярного аппарата, и они капают в уши раствор, который на это влияет.
Считается, что ботекс бесполезен.
Но это экспериментальное и добровольное лечение.
Вы же просили поделиться информацией, вот я и делюсь.
Кривошею может они и лечат так, вот как спастику лечить, не понятно, и начинается это каждый день, ровно в 6-7 утра, сегодня только сейчас отпустило.
А вообще, когда я на форуме, это меня судороги лупят, и что с ними делать , я не знаю, в скорой не скажешь, повысовысьте мне судорожную готовность, да и в поликлинике тоже.
Вроде финлепсин снимает, немного.
Рука вчера проработала ровно 4 час.

Диагноз поставили в институте Бехтерева, в поликлинике невролог, в клинике Павлова, в Бехтерева, тогда рука ещё поднималась, тогда парез не ставили.
Как жить пока не понятно, работать с этим пытаюсь.
4 часа и все.
Со спастической кривошеей пытаться добиваться инвалидности, но во первых, я не хочу, во вторых, ее не получить.
Диагноз очень просто ставиться, рука разогнуто висит.


----------



## AlexSam (10 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ЛОР это не лечит.
> Потому, что с ушами у меня все нормально.


Вестибулярный аппарат, лабиринты, синусы... лечит ЛОР, если не его- он должен  обследовать и дать заключение.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вы же просили поделиться информацией, вот я и делюсь.


Спасибо Вам за это. Я с Вами учусь и если при этом могу Вам помочь- буду очень рада.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Фев 2021)

ЛОР лечит заболевание уха.
С ушами проблем нет, ни лабиринта тоже.
Это проблема с детства, шея плечо.
Тут в СПБ можно добиться проколоть ботес, вернее Диспорт по ОМС, но очень тяжело.
Даже доказать, что это так, тяжело.
Неврологи меняются.
Была девочка после института в поликлинике, всем ставила МФС, от детей до бабуль, 5 лет, пока ее не повысили наверное. Я 5 лет случалась, бегая по платным неврологам.
Женщина-врач лет 60 молодец, первый раз сказала, что это гиперкинез, она ушла на пенсию наверное, я не могу к ней попасть, хотя она выписала клонозипам, финлепсин хуже.
Парень молодой, но внимательный, поражение нервных корешков, и опять Лирика, трамадол, ну не помогает и все.

5 лет не могла понять в чем причина, лбом стучалась в эту броню.

"Хорошим эффектом при гиперкинезах отличаются настои, приготовленные из зерен овса. Необходимо залить 0,5 кг зерен 1 л воды, варить на небольшом огне. Полученную жидкость сцеживают, добавляют в нее мед. Следует пить лекарство по 1 стакану."
Вот так я в детстве снимала спазмы, не совсем в детском возрасте, а лет с 13-14.
Прочитала про "салат красоты" книжка мне попалась тогда по массажу лица и этот салат там был - овсяные хлопья заливала водой с вечера, ложку меда с утра и орех туда. Вроде помогало. Ела строго в определенное время, и не все продукты, наверное это называется нарушение пищевого поведения - с утра этот прекрасное зелье, потом строго в 2 и в 7. Помогла мне вроде бы.
Не подходит мне финлепсин, или сильно давно все. Сегодня с 5 утра до сих пор спазм за спазмом.

Вчера я как то успокоилась немного,  спазмы, и бог с ним. Сохнет рука, но если ее не поднимать, вроде ничего.
Сегодня это ад какой то. Искры перед глазами разных цветов и размеров.


----------



## Стёпа (11 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Спастическая кривошея.
> В Бехтерева это лечат воздействием на вестибулярный аппарат, т.е. на ухо.
> У меня нет нарушения равновесия, у меня парез руки и спастика, если я даю на нее нагрузку.
> Она проворачивается вперёд.
> Картинки выше.


ну если вы вкурсе, то должны были прочитать про этот способ у них в договоре, если уж углубляться, то это научно исследовательский центр.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я к вашему врачу не попала, а так их было много.
> Я не говорю, что доктора плохие,  кривошея не лечиться, ни какими таблетками, и тем более воротником, ещё хуже от воротника.
> Я могу прицепить сюда двести фото, где видно, что у меня шея в сторону, и разогнуто сухожилие правой руки.
> И не один доктор ничего не сказал об этом.
> ...


значит другим ее лечат страндартным способом, а вам это не подходит, с ваших слов?  Ну тогда тут и врач будет бессилен скорее всего, потому,что у вас на все свое виденение, отличное от врача.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Фев 2021)

@Стёпа, я знаю, я была у них.
И знаю, что он тоже не сильно помогает.
Я пока не знаю, что мне делать.
Разве, что в Бехтерева ещё раз сходить.
Но действительно, везде с 6 лет, у меня повернута шея в сторону, и разогнут большой палец на руке.
И спина слабая, я в школе на руке лежала, когда 1-2 класс был.
Пока была в этом не замечена и откормлена, для начала, а потом все 8 лет эту спину укрепляла.
Это врождённое или приобретенное, но болит все рука сильно.
Как будто ее кипятком облили, грыжи то в шее есть, нерв поражен, это если по ЭМНГ, знать бы чем.
Ни одна таблетка, особенно из психотропы, мне боль не снимает.
Шею поворачивает.
Вчера уже плюнула, через все силы, рукой этой что там стучала.
Ощущения, как в английском сапожке.
Тенят руку, тянет бок, под рукой.
Я уже про все шизофрении прочитала, про все ступоры, но голова то у меня соображает. Я не делаю бесцельных действий, любая работа рукой это вызывает.
Уже прочитала, что нужно просто сменить к этому отношение.
Как не знаю, ногой разве что все делать.

У меня нет видиния, своего.
Блокаду мы кололи, не один раз, и по всей спине тоже.
Самый лучший результат был вроде от поясничной блокады.
Для того, чтобы иметь видение, отличное от врача, нужно, чтобы врач это смотрел.
Воротник мне однозначно не подходит.
Она и в нем поворачивается. К моему большому сожалению.

Психотропы эти ещё.
Мне только хуже от них.
Хоть бы один врач сказал, как снять постоянные спазмы.
Даже если она парализована, чему там болеть, если нерва нет.
Милорелаксант снимает, но невозможно же их пить всю жизнь.
Я и так на этом мидокалме всегда.
Если вертикальном положении, то к вечеру немного отпускает, плюнула вчера, работала, как получиться.
Но это просто нечто так работать, мозги почему-то соображают, но просто разносит их от боли, там, по моему, даже не 10 балов.

И опять она сегодня согнута.
Из таблеток по моему вообще лучше ничего не пить.
Спастический парез, я не знаю, поражено плечевое сплетение, мышц а под рукой высохла.
Я не знаю, кто этим занимается.

Из врачей, Александровская на карантине. В Елизаветинской просто ужас какой-то. 
Было у меня онемение, но оно не болело. С онемением ещё как то можно жить, немеет и бог с ним, я таких болей не ожидала.
Если я руку вытягиваю вперёд, она складывается в плече,  минут через 5.
Я уже как есть пыталась разработать ее. И маленькими и нежными и растягивающими движениями, вариант все тот же. И лежать пробовала, какой на руку воротник?

Я могу сказать только, что все мышцы у меня регидны, с правой стороны.
Я не могу ими управлять.
Подходит под любое заболевание, от заболевания мозга, до психики, и внутренних органов.
Невролог, к которому добралась, сказал о повышении судорожной готовности. Без назначения чего либо, какие-то гикобилобы, по МРТ двухсторонний дискомодулярным конфликт.
Жду 25, уже правда ничего не хочется, ждать.

Опять пошел сплошной ад.
Как снимать сильную боль?
Хочется гильотиной))
Какие ещё есть варианты.

По КТ расширение ликворных пространств.
Как то надо проверить, на сколько в этом виновата шея.
У меня там абсолютный стеноз.
Голову руками поддерживаю.
Я не верю, что это никак не влияет.


----------



## AlexSam (11 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Опять пошел сплошной ад.
> Как снимать сильную боль?
> Хочется гильотиной))
> Какие ещё есть варианты.


Голова? Это не от того, что мы вспомнили плохие времена?
Просто панадол не помогает, хоть чуть-чуть?


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Фев 2021)

Нет голова не болит.
Там наверное не чему болеть уже))
Обычная схема, рука-нога.
Панадол!
У меня каждые 5-6 часов такие боли, Трамадол есть ещё, не берет.

По большому счету сейчас бы скорую, и хоть какую-то помощь,я не знаю как снять спазм сосудов.


----------



## AlexSam (11 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> По большому счету сейчас бы скорую, и хоть какую-то помощь,я не знаю как снять спазм сосудов.


Вызывайте скорую.

Алена, вызывайте. Измучились Вы уже


----------



## AlexSam (11 Фев 2021)

Как Вы?


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Фев 2021)

@AlexSam, вы к какому врачу обращались, когда ребенок упал?
Я уже устала от вечных судорог этих, такой силы и размаха.
Наверно есть хоть какие-то средства в мире, которые их снимают?
Нужно сделать как-то ЭЭГ мозга, я поздно спохватилась, и не связывала свои состояния с травмой в детстве.
Я больше на грыжи в шее грешила, на сосуды, а тут как то все вместе.
Можно попробовать вообще не вставать, как Горошек месяц, но тромбоз в ногах будет, или есть уже.

Семь лет мы с неврологом это лечили.
Снимал он мне спазмы, про то, что это парез, и все сухожилия руки побиты только сейчас сказал.
Не аффективное, не психическое, а именно то, что есть.
Гипертонус мышц по правой стороне, я все это баклосаном снимаю, он всю правую сторону расслабляет, и диафрагму тоже. Или она расслаблена от того, что плечо висит.
Я понимаю, что так нельзя, и он мне говорил, что расслаблять не нужно.
Но это просто ад какой-то, в судорогах биться по 5-6 часов.

Лучевой и локтевой нерв поражены.
Один умник за все деньги колол мне плечо иголками, если его так колоть, оно вперёд и уходит. Веришь врачам когда они что то делают или рекомендуют. 
Он решил, что это психическое расстройство, так оно не такое.
Блокады бестолку, некуда колоть рука вся высохла совсем.
В Вердена можно попробовать попасть, но толку от этого, если нарушение с детства.
И гипертонус с детства, я не обращала внимание на фото раньше, всегда плечо вперёд, и висит рука эта немного. Но она не могла при этом, и не болела как ожег.

Не болела так, хотела сказать.
Такое ощущение, что организм у меня собственную руку атакует.
Если это аутоиммунка какая нибудь.
В поликлинике разрабатывать говорят, 3 минуты разработки любой и идут судороги. Капельницы ещё накололи в нее. 
Может грыжа добавила всего этого, плюс тромбоз. Но складывается она у меня четко - если поднять и минуту подержать, вперёд и готово.

Блок у меня в тазобедренном суставе, и в колене.
С неврологом, который иголки колол, мы МРТ смотрели, почему болит.
Связка местами превратилась в кость, то есть блок давно.  Бог бы с той костью, если бы не полинейропатия.


----------



## AlexSam (15 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @AlexSam, вы к какому врачу обращались, когда ребенок упал?


Здравствуйте!
Через 40 мин. уже были в стационаре.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Фев 2021)

@AlexSam, это хорошо, что так быстро.
У меня много времени потеряно было.
Положили дома на спину, и отек пошел, только через 6 часов только в стационаре.

Не знаю, что сказать, у меня гиммипарез.
Стопа висит, рука падает.
Нога ещё более не менее, когда пытаюсь ее разрабатывать.
Рука просто как тесто.
Все через какой то дикий болевой синдром.
От спастики болит.
Я думала, что это диафрагма, а не работает косая мышца живота.


----------



## AlexSam (15 Фев 2021)

Вы обращались в 1-й МеД,клиника неврологии и мануальной терапии, на Петроградской (диагностика и лечение, индивидуальные программы реабилитации, профессорский обход, междисциплинарный подход- звучит очень даже неплохо).


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Фев 2021)

Я не успела туда обратиться.
Было не так плохо, я работать хотя бы могла, пусть и со спазмами.


----------



## AlexSam (16 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я не успела туда обратиться.


По ОМС. Внушительный список реабилитационных мероприятий под контролем разных специалистов. И кривошея тоже в списке заболеваний.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Фев 2021)

@AlexSam, буду пробовать, спасибо.
Меня спазмы эти замучили, хоть не вставай и ничего не делай.
С утра вот до сих пор.
Я бы давно нашла причину, может быть облегчила себе чуть состояние.
Но это какой то ужас.
Попробуй ещё дойди до этой больницы.
Уже сил нет никаких.

После них слабость такая.
Это не панические атаки, а какие-то приступы, знать бы чего и сколько это может длиться.

Спасибо большое.
Я работала рядом с этим институтом, нужно было туда идти.
Но тогда вроде не было так, а я грешила на грыжи в шее, к неврологам тогда ходила, слушать всякую чушь.
Раньше как то это отпускало, побьет немного и легче.
Скорую бесполезно вызывать, не понятно, что снимаем.
Обезболивающие меня не берут.
Милорелаксанты тоже.
Спазмолитики немного.
Слабость по правой стороне тела и все тут.
Руку немного попробовала поднимать, получила по полной программе с утра сегодня.
И рука, как водиться, свернулась в локте.


----------



## AlexSam (16 Фев 2021)

@Kaprikon, я вижу, как замучились. Попробуйте туда. Вам нужна системная, грамотная  и длительная реабилитация. 
Вы грамотная и сильная, в тандеме со специалистами должны добиться результата. Пусть медленно, но неуклонно.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Фев 2021)

Фуф, добилась пока госпитализции, обкололи, чуть легче.
Говорят корешковая боль, с полтора месяца это было что то.
Я AlexSam, спасибо за поддержку))


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Фев 2021)

Капельница с магенизией такая приятная штука.
Написать рукой ничего не смогла((
Рука сразу упала, в больницу увезли сразу,когда увидели, как это происходит.
Как буду жить не знаю, с таким неврологическим дефицитом,  как сцепляется там что то, можно телефоном получить в лоб иногда, иногда она распрямляется.
Если ходить, как я это любила делать, то вроде только себе плечевой сустав растянула.
Боли нет и жить сразу как то хочется, и даже есть.
От милорелаксантов по моему уже тошно и от центрального и не центрального действия.
Деку колят, и в скорой тоже, я бы иначе не встала.
Вчера ещё этот отведение бедра и подъем руки,  все я ее разработать хочу, с утра искры из глаз, до ванной не доползла.


----------



## AlexSam (17 Фев 2021)

@Kaprikon, здравствуйте!
Не думайте пока ни о чем! Вам лучше и наслаждайтесь этим периодом! После курса направят на долечивание и будет видно.
Вспомните, что любили до боли, чем занимались? Музыка, балет, творчество? Книгу скачайте, которую давно хотели прочитать, фильм...


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Фев 2021)

AlexSam, занималась, домом, семья, работа, фитнес, музыка, книги.
Пока при осмотре миодистрофия под вопросом, рукой похрустели, поднимали, она упала.
ВАС вроде в роду не было.


----------



## AlexSam (17 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> AlexSam, занималась, домом, семья, работа, фитнес, музыка, книги.
> Пока при осмотре миодистрофия под вопросом, рукой похрустели, поднимали, она упала.
> ВАС вроде в роду не было.


Хорошо. Процесс пошёл.


----------



## Стёпа (17 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Фуф, добилась пока госпитализции, обкололи, чуть легче.
> Говорят корешковая боль, с полтора месяца это было что то.
> Я AlexSam, спасибо за поддержку))


если боль корешковая, то со снимком все равно дойдите до врача. Просто вы утверждаете, что у вас не от зажатого корешка, получается ваше и  мнение врача расходятся


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Фев 2021)

@Стёпа, спасибо, это не по моему мнению.
Это по снимкам, зажатого нет, а действительно он почему-то есть, причем на всем протяжении, от шеи, до кисти.
До врача дойду, я до ванной не доходила, о враче не было речи пока.
Меня бы на носилках туда бы не понесли.


----------



## AlexSam (23 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Боли нет и жить сразу как то хочется, и даже есть.


Здравствуйте! Как самочувствие?
Как Вас лечат? Когда выписывают?


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Фев 2021)

@AlexSam, доброе утро!
Пока были капельницы, было вроде легче.
Лечат Кальмирексом, витаминами, НСПВ.
На праздники 3 дня врачей нет.


----------



## AlexSam (23 Фев 2021)

@Kaprikon, я очень за Вас рада! Вы-Молодец!
Куда увезли - не секрет?


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Фев 2021)

В Крондштадт, единственная больница, которая согласилась забрать перед праздниками.

Диагноз ганголононеврит, со стойким болевым синдромом,раздражение шейного ствола в месте выхода позвоночной артерии, с двух сторон.


----------



## AlexSam (23 Фев 2021)

Диагноз поставлен, будет и эффективность лечения. Гулять разрешают? Как кормят? ЛФК?


----------



## Стёпа (23 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Диагноз ганголононеврит, со стойким болевым синдромом,раздражение шейного ствола в месте выхода позвоночной артерии, с двух сторон.


какие прогнозы дают и как это лечить?


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Фев 2021)

@Стёпа, пока никак.
Буду звонить врачу.
У меня мышца руки, где нет иннервации, вся высохла.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Мар 2021)

Ну вот, психиатр тоже оказался бесполезен.
Не снять мне болевой синдром.
"Отсроченный удар", последствие травмы в детстве, изменения эти функциональные, так поздно.
Или вернее так рано.
Парез настоящей, судороги тоже.
Маленькая надежда где-то ещё есть, на хоть немного, потому, что лучше было.
Я могу думать, могу говорить, но не работает вся правая сторона, могу ещё кое что сделать в компьютере, с сильными болями.
Вертикально долго не могу, не помогает ни один из обезболивающих препаратов.
Тромбоз магистральных артерий, мышцы все сухие, вернее просто не работают. Онемение по всей правой стороне. Изменения миокарда.
Не понятно, как это раньше "включалось".
Не берет Трамадол, никакие НСПВ, никакие антидепрессанты.
Вся правая сторона немая.
Финлепсин, очень не на долго, помогает немного спать.
Хочется восстановить немного проводимость, пью нейромидин, его нельзя с финлепсином.
Всякие "геройства"- сделаю через боль, не люблю больницы и проч., -это очень напрасно.

Вазоспазм, как его можно снять?
Я кофе пью постоянно, мне немного помогает. Вся жизнь на кофе.
Один раз сделали по скорой укол, спазм прошёл быстро, я сама удивилась.
Второй раз спрашивала, что колят?
Парень молодой, молчит.
Говорит нейропротектор, ампулу они увозят.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Мар 2021)

Доктор Ступин,
1) Я не видела ещё ни у кого такого, у меня голова просто наклонятся в сторону
2) какой нерв может быть так поражен, чтобы голова не держалась, я руками ее придерживаю или лежу.
3) по МРТ и рентгену нарушение статики, но не такое же нарушение, чтобы голову рукой держать.
4) скручивает, не с шеи, с поясницы, в воротнике походила, по дуге нагибает вперёд и в сторону, остопороз Л1, стоять ровно не могу, болтает как кузнечика.
5) психиатр меня домой отправила, я одну руку, другой держу, про лечение сказала, прийти в нормальное состояние, я не знаю как и куда корсет нацепить, везде нарушение статики, в шейном и грудном отделе.
6) сирдалуда напилась до этого, сняла спазм наверное, ну и вся съехала в сторону? Защитный спазм был?
7) Миастения? Я не знаю, в какую клинику обратиться, тут дали направление на реабилитацию, я дойти туда на могу, какая тут реабилитация.
8) Как человек с мышечным заболеванием может попасть на обследование бесплатно и куда, ну не считая туда, где мы все когда-то будем?
Спасибо.


----------



## Александра1981 (5 Мар 2021)

@Kaprikon, обращайтесь к доктору через @, @Доктор Ступин, иначе он не увидит сообщение (сейчас уже увидит).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2021)

@Kaprikon, Центр неврологии на Волоколамском шоссе дом 80.
Вот куда Вам надо.
Их диагноз будет для Вас заключительным.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Мар 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, я не потяну их цены уже.
Не думала, что будет так серьезно и сильно и быстро, за полгода где-то.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Мар 2021)

@Александра1981, спасибо.

@Доктор Ступин, дали направление в первый мед.
1) у меня сокращено сухожилие в руке, и трицепс полностью выключен.
2) миелопатию ставили ещё летом, как себя можно поддержать, до 9 числа?
3) рука согнута, под ней все расслаблено.
Спасибо.


----------



## Elka66 (5 Мар 2021)

Миелопатию откапывают сосудистыми и ноотропами,разные степень есть,делают операции,по крайней мере в неврологии так людей лечили,а есть ли у вас миелопатия.Я даже видела дяденьку,восстановившегося после поперечного миелита,сначала не ходячий был в неврологии жена ухаживала,потом виделись на двух костылях подмышечных в отделении передвигался и год назад увидела его с одной палкой,шел из магазина сам, с покупками,порадовалась за него


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Мар 2021)

@Elka66, я не знаю что это такое.
История эта повторяется из трёх месяцев в три.
Сегодня без таблеток, без уколов, с едой и водой, без зарядок, ну так, еле еле, без попыток ходить на улицу и лезть в ванную, короче в режиме овоща, но спазма пока нет, онемение не сильное есть.
Они мне диагноз поставить не могут.
От постоянных этих магнезией ко мне уже вся одежда липнет)) сколько ее можно капать.
Невролог пишет сирдалуд, пусть 12 мг и ипидакрин. Я от сирдалуда расслабляюсь, как положено, и скручиваюсь в бок + ну а потом "искрю" как ёлка от ипидакрина.
Мне бы это состояние протянуть подольше, без спазмов.  Помогали уколы, в первый и второй день появилась сила в ноге, потом опять все тоже. И всегда так.
Спазм идёт из под затылка, искры в глазах белые, могут быть скотома, эта штука дико не приятная.
Я так понимаю, что это аура, после нее как то все плохо становиться.
По опроснику получается и мигрень и головная боль напряжения.
Если церебральный спазм, то тут хоть закапайся, уплотнение церебральных артерий, уплотнение из за спазмов, спазмы потому, что двухсторонний конфликт и диск высох, и это какой то замкнутый круг.
Я пока воду пью и магнезию вывожу, жду 9 число.
Есть направление на госпитализацию и к нейрохирургу в 1-ймед.
Госпитализировать я в праздники бестолку по моему, сегодня хотела по скорой терапевт туда отправить, но я уже так лежала на 23 февраля, так дома можно лежать.
Там персонал тоже не молодой, одна сестра на отделение, у самой руки трясутся, но болей то нет вроде, ходит нормально, нормальной упитанности.
К психиатру обратилась в поликлинику, она в возрасте, говорит фенозипам и флуоксетин, так как я Симбалта уже не тяну.
Но на руку посмотрела, сказала отправить к черту это соматофорное, потому что у нее бегают все после него, а я одной рукой другую руки держу, потому, что мне тянет весь плечевой, она висит на нем.
Миелопатия и миелит это разные вещи.
Отек трабекулярный в этой шее, и мышцы высохли, там где не было иннервации. Нужно как то его убрать, может что то и будет восстанавливаться.
Раньше где то через месяц было лучше, и потом я опять все срывала.
Психиатр меня совсем как то убила, потому что увидела, что рука висит, говорит, что я не смогу больше работать. Я хоть на какое-то восстановление надеялась, лучше бы не ходила. И фен их мне не подходит и не подходил никогда, ее вариант лечения сирдалуд+фен.

Пишут в диапазоне поражение шейных корешков неуточненное, соматофорное расстройство неуточненное, церебральной заболевание не уточнённые - при этом есть дискомодулярным конфликт двухсторонний, руку проверяют силы в ней балов на 20, я пальцами вообще ничего не сжимаю, я грустно просматриваю на Рейно, но у меня не пальцы синие, а синий плечевой сустав.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Мар 2021)

Центральный парез.
И спастика, особенно сильно с утра.
Подвывихи в шейном отделе.
А руку я "переиграла", это как у музыкантов, пока не знаю, что с этим делать.
Любое движение, спазм.
Завтра на работу.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Мар 2021)

Могу отписаться, чего добился на сегодня:
1) рука у меня поднялась, правда только в режиме гитлеровского приветствия.
2) все движения с включением локтевого сустава дают боль, там как что то склевается и тянет как на липучке, не приятно и очень больно.
3) работаю хитро лёжа клубочком, так меньше болит.
4) завтра буду работать "говорящей головой", любая попытка опереться на руку в локте приводит к "падению" руки. С каким-то таким хорошим грохотом в шейном отделе. Потом лежу дней семь, болевой синдром.
5) с утра напоминаю себе чужого из соответствующего фильма, ещё есть хороший вариант, могу получить телефоном в лоб, то есть с утра согнута эта рука, зарядки как раньше не делаю, раньше в лоб получала рукой при зарядке, по моему, чем меньше я ее трогаю, тем она оживает лучше.
У нее там своя голова, отдельная, массаж ей не подходит, от электрофореза у нее ожег, на блокады ей наплевать, как убрать контрактуру в локтевом не знаю, руку ношу другой рукой
6) расслабил сегодня остеопат что то в шейном отделе, опустило манжету плеча, локоть никак, светил на него, кровоснабжение налаживал, пальцы только посинели больше, значит наладил, если бы оттуда ещё все оттекало. После электрофореза там такое кровоснабжение было, что у меня из пальцев крови текла, когда я пыталась сделать дома уборку.
7) нейрохирург предположил, что причина в нестабильности, така как киевидная деформация в грудном переходе,  и в атрофии мышцы, трицепса, отправил пока есть, так как скелетам операции переносить трудно, предположил ещё особенность соединительной ткани, боиться делать, прийти через 10 дней. Сказал, что боли из за полинейропатии больше, так мышцы сухие, и снимают ее НСПВ процентов на 20, но может быть Лирика, которая в заначке имеется. 
8) за три месяца спазмов больниц и лежаний ноги совсем слабые, особенно стопы, сегодня прошла конечно, км полтора, нужно как то немного пытаться это делать, болтает а разные стороны, нога немеет, нужно так ходить научиться, чтобы квадратная не уходила в спазм. С пятки на носок. В неправильном движении была поймана остеопатом, я все пытаюсь на носках только ходить. Парез центральный, как на каблуки поставили а детстве, так и бегала на каблуках и на носках. И проблем не было, ногой иногда чуть подшаркивала. Вот нужно как то без каблука научиться ходить, у меня ни в какую, каблук см5, но квадратный.
9) для вопрошающих, почему при боли в шее болит нога, там спазм мешает оттоку, нормальному, влияет на мозг с одной стороны, на движение ликвора с другой, на движение лимфы с третьей, кровонаполне верхнего отдела сильнее, чем нижнего, болит, потом тот отдел, который "обделён", ну и шатает по этому.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Мар 2021)

Ах да, руку могу заложить за голову))
Раньше раньше рыдая не могла это сделать, может если корешки там восстановились, то и мясо но руке нарастёт, и работать смогу. Идёт где-то  улучшение на 3 месяц, главное его не сбить, как я умею. Я каждому движению радуюсь.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Мар 2021)

@Доктор Ступин,
Посмотреть или скачать файл «Домрачева 11.12.rar» https://disk.yandex.ru/d/079c77GmK4LWaQ

1) была у 2 х нейрохирургов, в шее корешки проводимы, мышца не восстановилась, сохнет, говорят резать в шее нечего.
2) один из них нашел листез в пояснице, и говорит, что резать тоже не надо, так как посыпятся диски выше.
3) не знаю чему сыпаться, все равно ходить не могу, нога каменная.
4) это ссылка на все отделы позвоночника, посмотрите пожалуйста, есть ли листез в пояснице, может он мне даёт такую симптоматику, нога вся немая, от ягодицы по всей поверхности, стопу я не чувствую, это не считая слабости в обеих руках.
5) неделю проработала как то, на фенозипамах, баклосанах и т.п.
6) почему сильно онемение именно по ночам.
7) вкладка называется "поясница"
Спасибо

После работы доползла до невролога, он руку потрогал, что силы в ней нет, ну и закрыл больничный, он не знает, что со мной делать, не Лирики, ни Трамадол, ни Антидепресанты мне не помогают.
Диагноз полинейропатия невролог исключил.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Мар 2021)

@Elka66, я даже не знаю, что это за болезнь, и в Питере не знают.
Работать могу, психотропы не берут, мышцы вчера все расслабила, так, что еле с кровати встала, после этого хорошо работать.
Но сегодня опять все в гипертонусе.
Поэтому и тексты такие. И страшно мне, конечно, когда шатает, когда резко падает сила, особенно в руке.
Не как человеку даже страшно, за все это время разное было, я не удивляюсь уже.
Инстинкт самосохранения боится, наверное, я устала уже, работать получается и ладно.
Сегодня ночью часа 2 дало поспать, это изматывает сильно.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, пожалуйста, если можно, посмотрите снимки, там где поясница.
1) Меня нейрохирург обрадовал с этим листезом, это объясняет онемение стопы.
2) Я не обращая внимание на спазмы качаю там что то, хожу, ЛФК.
Может я зря это делаю. 
Есть ли листез в пояснице, по описанию там по очереди: остеопороз Л1, отек модик л3, и пояснично подвздошной мышцы, протрузия Л4-Л5.
3) нога вся деревянная, и давно уже, но она мне давала ходить, теперь ничего не держит, после сидения меня просто заваливает в сторону.
4) если листез, я зря там все расслабляю?









						Домрачева 11.12.rar
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					disk.yandex.ru
				




5) сказал трогать его не будет, так как диски выше целые, но они посыпятся.
А перемежающая хромота это ерунда.
Я не знаю насчёт ерунда, я ходить не могу нормально.
Есть ли листез?

Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Апр 2021)

Листез незначительный есть, но выраженный спондилез и ожидать нестабильного листеза не приходится.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, 
1)а болеть сильно спонделез может, я тянуть весь бок?
И давать слабость в ноге, и обострение при сидении?
Потому что нога вся сухая, и стопы болят по очереди.
2)Я ещё милорелаксантов напилась тянет и руку и ногу вместе, как скручивает поясницу? Центральных, типа баклосана.
Там в очередной раз что то хрустнуло позавчера, как кость об кость.
Сейчас лежать не могу не в какой позе, на боку клубком.
3)Я уже не знаю, шея это, или поясница, или как было сказано поражение на трёх уровнях и шейный, и грудной, там везде спондилез.
4)Можно как то облегчить ситуацию?
5)На стуле никаком я в позе наездника не сижу, ни на какие пятки не становлюсь, и вообще скручивает куда-то вправо, вместе с рукой.
6)На нестабильность наверное точно не приходиться рассчитывать, там как цементом все залито.
Спасибо

Грудной весь скрипит спереди, там у него тоже спазм.
Не центральный наверное как мне наговорил, переферический спазм
Я от Лирики ещё с этим кривым боком прогулялись после работы,
Когда иду хорошо, потом получили.
Даже не знаю, чем снять, у меня этот спондилез с детства наверное, сейчас вся мышцы спереди ноги расслаблена и ее тянет, и такой она была всегда, в ногах был гипертонус, но ходить могла ровно,  чем болевой снимать  не знаю, баклосан это уже от безвыходности.
Гипертонус справа всегда. Левая сторона слабая.
Тянет и право и лево, от затылка.
Габапетин даст парастезию только.
Эта петрушка к вечеру немного проходит, иногда, 
Как удочку, то натянет то отпустит.
Корсет он не хочет.
Мышечного там уже нет, раньше хоть на прессе как то все держалось.
ЛФК он не хочет, и парчу тоже.
Ждать, пока там все затвердеет, пишут люмбоишалгия, и пишут не помогает ей ничего. 
7) если листез, я себе компенсацию сбиваю баклосаном?
Если ответите, спасибо.

Спастика, в двух руках, и в двух ногах.
И от таблеток она сильнее.
Я не знаю, что сказать, идёт от рук и шеи.
Была в детстве, и в лет тридцать.
Как я умудрилась работать, закончить институты и играть в волейбол, имея проблемы с детства.
И как ее остановить, я не знаю.
Я работаю мышкой, там не работает мышца, и сокращено сухожилие.
Идут спазмы, от которых меня болтает, каждый день, и предоморочное состояние.
Когда не работаю, наверное не идут, я пока не проверяла.
По ЭМНГ усиление проводимости по нервам руки, правой, и кисти левой, оно так и зажимает, руку левой, кисть правой.
Или у меня действительно кривошея.
Потому, что все это было, не дежавю же у меня. Слабость была точно, из рук я не стреляла, как из пулемета.
И от массажа плохо, и от всего.
И от баклосана ушло, а завтра все будет опять.
Грыжа только усилила может быть.
Или это атеросклероз?
Гремит вся трапеция, из рука как по спирали в спазме, я ее намочить не могу в воде.
Сухожилие сокращено, пальцы разогнуты, как не понятно я ей работала.
Бок стянут, мышца на шее спереди тоже.
В мозгу ангиоспазм слева.
Получается, что у меня всю жизнь не работает эта парасимпатическая нервная система.
А мне не работе твердят, что мозги мои нужны, и быстрота действий.
Там не должно быть могла уже, при таких судоргах постоянных.
Мышцы уплотнились от спазмов.
Па разного диаметра, стеноз устья магистральных сосудов, из за уплотнения мышц.
Есть не могу, сводит правую скулу, мышцы все синие, были жёлтого цвета.
Как можно оставить эти спазмы?


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Апр 2021)

Три дня било спазмами, сегодня они ушли. 
Настоящий парез, сухожилие сокращено в руке и в колене контрактура, плюс спастика от работы мышкой.
3-4часа максимум, рука то поднимается, то нет плечо блокировано.
Пальцы синие, вчера только немного стало отпускать.
Кто бы ещё подсказал, как с этим жить, большой, средний и указательный, все в кучу, обезболивание помогает, затылок печет, стопу тоже.
Улучшения бывают если рукой совсем не работать.
Остеопат мне помогал немного, хватало почти на неделю работы.
Жизнь со спастикой это ад сплошной.
ЛФК нельзя, спать в одной позе нельзя.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Апр 2021)

Сад конечно, так не было до последних спазмов.
Любыми упражнениями с контрактурой и я себе сейчас делаю ещё большие проблемы.
В мозгу бы было что то, так только не равномерный кровоток.
Со спастикой я и жила все это время, врачи не умеют ее диагностировать.
Правый ТБС разомнут, левый блокирован, противоположной правое плечо тоже.
Про болевой синдром тут даже говорить не приходиться, 
Когда хожу, и держу правую руку за локоть, то вроде ничего.
И расслаблять нельзя, только подвывихи одни.
И первым делом это стопы, за месяц там все ослабло.

Была сейчас у врача, он снял процентов на 30, ходить во всяком случае могу))
Говорит, что руки я "переиграла", обе раз двумя работаю одинаково, не успевает оно восстанавливаться, так быстро тем более, как я хочу.
Я и сама не могу понять, что за болезнь такая, что если к компьютеру не подходит, то восстанавливается.
Как только перегрузка, любая, судорги по правой и левой стороне.
Говорит стоя работать, чтобы поясницу не кривило так, а руку выпрямить и не сгибать.
То, что раньше прогодило за день, сегодня мне месяца мало, долго восстанавливается, но хочет.
Это уже сказка какая-то, как собственной рукой сбивать себе мозговое кровоснабжение.
Кривошея врождённая, вернее она мне раньше вообще никак не мешала.
Компенсировано все было, и тут ад наступил.
Восстанавливается ад недели через две, как бы его не повторять снова и снова.
Про мозг говорит, что раз интеллект не страдает, а страдают мышцы, то поражение там, где белое вещество, или это полушарие.
У меня ангиоспазм слева.
Сейчас все болеть будет, и долго.

Возвращалась - мужчина лет 76, на ходунках, упал в подъезде, рядом жена стоит, помочь не может. 
Понесло меня помогать конечно, вместе с девушкой рядом, подняли как то.
Подняли, заковылял, в такси, едут вдвоем делать прививку от короновируса!
Им то зачем делать такие прививки?!
Врач сказал.
Мне и жалко, самой дожить до такого не хочется, никогда.
Там коляска по моему нужна, не ходунки, и никаких прививок.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Апр 2021)

Гипертонус снял, в трапеции, я сразу стала нормально ходить, но сильно печет стопы.
Спазмы такие были,что кожа на пальцах потрескалась, теперь у меня по ощущениям там "сопливый" отек какой-то, на спине, в месте, где гипертонус.
Про мышку боюсь думать пока.
Спастика это не паралич, но рука у меня вся гудит, если я работаю ей и это давно уже.
На спину лечь не могу, там не мышцы, тесто какое-то.
Лучший вариант это движение в вертикальном положении, не трогая руку, сколько лет эта рука в таком режиме, 10 наверное, и хрустит вся, бог с ним правая, левая тоже.
На локоть не опираться, так в выпрямленном положении она быстрее падёт.
Фото пересмотрела свои все,я с утра себе чужого напоминаю, с грошочащей рукой.
По большому счету меня хватило на 2 недели, на Лирике, симбалте, фенозипаме, трамадоле.
На Трамадоле почти 4 часа, сухая она совсем, как можно облегчить ситуацию?



Вчера приговор был простой-
каждый раз, опираясь на локоть, я себе только делаю проблему сильнее, раз за год нет улучшения, его не может быть никогда.
Я знаю, она вся сухая уже, там нет ни одной живой мышцы.
Я не знаю, куда идти с проблемой,
не восстановления, а ее облегчения.
Нейропатияя, этот парез он по ЭМНГ не мозговой, переферический.
Не ампутировать же эту руку, чтобы убрать боль.
Я везде слышу одно, что мне не могут помочь, реабилитация только платная, ортезы-стопу разомкнуло, руку прижало к груди, я так и сижу с этой разомкнутой стопой, и прижатой рукой, ну ещё по мышке стучу.
Не знаю, как сильный болевой синдром снять, трамадол он закончиться скоро, разово может помочь НСПВ. Нет боли, спастика меньше.
Когда двигаюсь, я включаю мышцы ниже и только.
Рука работает только на спастике, когда она возникнет, я тоже не знаю, мышцы не работают, энергия накапливается.
спастика, читаю что это хорошо, что хоть какие-то движения там есть.
Но он и снизу и сверху, снизу больше.
Процентов на 30 она сможет восстановиться, и то может быть, и за сколько, я не знаю.
Может совсем этого не быть, месяц назад было, почти на две недели.
Как то раз, и прекратились спазмы, через месяц, после сильных, после больницы, через неделю где-то.
Само отпустило, и ходить я начала, потихоньку.
И опять все с новой силой, потому, что перегрузила.
"Переиграла" это я исчерпала все ресурсы ее восстановления, невролог и остеопат он из института Павлова, его прогноз плохой для меня, мы с ним работали почти 10 лет, и десять лет он меня "держал" и вел.
И массажист, преподаватель этого института.
Последнее улучшения три месяца назад, у меня глаза светились, массаж делали, он говорил ерунда совсем, должна восстановиться.
Нет, любая попытка проколоть, расслабить, размять, ванная, все, что усиливает приток крови, все плохо.
Трапеция уходит в гипртонус.
Он мне уже спокойно так сказал, что я до бесконечности могу к нему ходить, касса рядом, не бесплатно же это все.
Парез, грыжи, осложненые спастической кривошеей, болевой синдром центральный.
Диагноз есть, что делать не знаю.
Хожу как робот, печет стопы, печет пальцы рук, ну и эту трапецию.

Где брать эти ортезы, как они должны выглядить.
Сколько можно ходить, что куда подкладывать, у меня от любой крем аллергия, как делать так, чтобы не сохла кожа и не было пролежней?
Буду рада любой информации.

Я сейчас анализирую все свои поездки, командировки, соревнования.
Так он прав, мне всегда было плохо, после первой командировки в 17 лет, после любой черезмерной нагрузке, в детстве я на это смотрела, как на обычную боль в мышцах, после тренировки.
Мне и в голову не приходило, что я болею чем-то, и окружающем по моему тоже.
Говорит, что теперь я буду восстанавливаться, и долго, и я об этом знаю.
Так я то об этом знаю только сейчас.
Функциональные нарушения, спастический синдром такой сильный это сейчас.
Тогда вроде бы и не было ничего, разве что если я в зеркало быстро посмотрю, вижу, не так что-то. И проходит быстро.
Я вчера походила, судорги сегодня будут.
Это даже не тик, мышцы только или растягиваются или сокращены, вернее сгибатели сокращены.
И в ногах и в руках.
Спазмы, это когда уходит напряжение.
Раньше не было болевого, можно было как то жить.

Не знаю,вчера я наверное пошла на вере только, что это возможно, и не долго совсем.
Или хожу только тогда, когда проходит гипертонус.

@tatabel, меня отпускает сейчас, а так судорги были 10 часов, без перерыва.
Вы можете теперь работать мышкой, после спазма?
Я просто сопоставляю все,, игра на гитаре, волейбол, работа мышкой постоянно.
Я действительно могла переработать руку, она у меня как коркой какой-то проведена, это судорги, и проходят они долго.
Мозг же не отключило совсем.
Их вызывает именно постоянная работа одной группой мышц.
Я спать по ночам не могу потом, и отдает мне и в скулу и в уши и в зубы.
Куда только нет.
Рука эта, то поднимается, то нет.
Мне врач большой привет передал, сказал, что ходить я могу к нему долго.
И если голову не включу, то вечно.
Я за этот год ее совсем добила, он мне снимет спазм, я опять у компа.
Плечом только дёргаю, когда сводит.


----------



## tatabel (8 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вы можете теперь работать мышкой, после спазма


Я не пробовала именно мышкой, но рисовать могу, готовить, хотя чувствуется что мышцы больные, легко перегружаются. Продолжаю ЛФК, что делать то?) С шеи смещается напряжение в правую ягодицу, видимо тело ищет баланс, так как стереотип движения значительно изменился.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Апр 2021)

В правую у меня тоже, сколиз туда смещается, сидела все время не правильно, листез ещё, но он там уже каменный, я пальцами пыталась потрогать, бесполезно, до самой стопы, до пальцев.
У меня все механизмы сорваны, чтобы восстановиться:
1) с одной стороны постоянное желание быть не хуже остальных, в семье, это с детства.
Я не могу и не могла никогда расслабиться, и сейчас не могу, совсем.
2)Переезды, перелеты сумки, получила ли я удовлетворение от работы, сначала да, потом нет. Потому, что требования и сроки возросли, а деньги сократились. Успеть больше в короткие сроки это не правильно. Переживала ли я перед каждой проверкой, конечно. Каждый раз новый объект, новые люди.
А тут ещё и болит все.
3)Работа при высокой температуре, а кто ее чем сбивал, и ходил на больничные, чай с малиной, хорошее лекарство.
5) работа на холоде, рыночная экономика, я со всей красотой в нее вошла, Лужники, торговля, тяжести, даже не 20 кг.
6) обращала ли я внимание на свою проблему с руками, нет, не капельки, ну подумаешь шатает, голова кружиться после работы, пошатает пройдет
7) пыталась ли снизить нагрузку, тоже нет, наоборот шла в зал, и там что то качала, не смотря на боль.
Почему становилось лучше, ума не приложу. Оно временно и становилось.
Вот так как то.
Ушел спазм, вся правая сторона, от уголка глаза, до пятки.
Грыж никто тоже не отменял, все три как были, так и есть, плюс локтевой нерв.
Ночью по 7 раз просыпаюсь, помогает, если походить немного, и чтобы рука вниз висела.
Есть не могу, поэтому и готовить не могу. Меня после спазмов шатает, муж говорит, чтобы я хоть сама как то ела, пытаюсь.


----------



## La murr (9 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Где брать эти ортезы, как они должны выглядеть.


@Доктор Ступин рекомендует ношение ортеза (когда нога "шлёпает"), может быть он подскажет-покажет, что нужно именно Вам, Елена, и где приобрести.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Апр 2021)

@La murr спасибо.

@Доктор Ступин,
1) у меня рука стремиться вот к такому положению, как на картинке
2) если походить, то вроде бы я растягиваю плечевой сустав и мне легче, особенно если на руку ещё и барсетку повесить.
3) дополнительный "бонус"-стопа и голень, она фиксирована во внутрь,и ногу как бы разогнуло, я ходила обычно в ботфортах, они держат колено хорошо, но стопа фиксирована, все равно.
4) что за ортезы применяются для стопы и руки?
5) как они должны выглядеть и где их берут?
Спасибо.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Апр 2021)

Спастика, начинаю потихоньку переставать играть в "стоика", и пью мидокалм, не могу быть болезненные спазмы полезными для организма, и никак их нормально не по используешь.
Было сказано не сбивать гипертонус в ногах, так как когда они в таком состоянии, на этом хорошо ходить.
Нет ничего в этом хорошего, кроме того, что я себя "русалкой" чувствую.
По моему этот самый мидокалм и есть причина "чудесного" периодического исцеления, главное дозу подобрать.
Всякие диазипамы, фенозипаме, клонозипамы без эффекта.
Финлепсин, даёт слабость.
Я так и не поняла в чем причина, первые два дня хорошо, потом хуже.
Баклосан так тоже и не поняла, как его подбирать, было даже в варианте 25 три раза, и на работу. Пока ехала, покачала в руке экспандер, я тогда не знала, что причина в ней.
Я думала сойду в тот день с ума, давление не знаю какое было, меня колотило, немела и рука, и то, что ниже.
Как то вернулась домой, на автопилоте, за руль слава богу не села.
Беру в руку сумку, судорги по всей правой стороне. Вот пойми чем спровоцировала, экспандером, мышкой, вождением, баклосаном.


----------



## tatabel (9 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Было сказано не сбивать гипертонус в ногах, так как когда они в таком состоянии, на этом хорошо ходить.


Скажите, а вы хоть раз за все время пробовали поехать в санаторий для людей с проблемами скелетно-мышечными? Я имею ввиду в зрелом возрасте? Может есть смысл попробовать комплексно и под наблюдением врачей? У нас в Беларуси (недалеко от границы с РФ) есть такие, вроде цен в сносные и ехать не так далеко.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Апр 2021)

@tatabel, я не пробовала, ограниченные возможности только год такие.
Не сильно я была ограничена.
Раз по всё стране колесила.

Как то резко стала ограничена.


----------



## tatabel (9 Апр 2021)

@Kaprikon, я понимаю, но может есть смысл подумать о таком отдыхе-лечении?


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Апр 2021)

@tatabel,  может быть.
Такой отдых-лечения не особенно приятен.У меня он в последнее время и заключается в посещении больничных палат и стационаров.
Я пока подумываю об отдыхе лечении в виде трудолечения и общения не только по интернету, но и с людьми, что важно.
Проще говоря, я не хочу находиться среди больных и ограниченно возможных, к тому при уверении всех врачей,включая психиатров, что они не могут мне помочь.
@AlexSam рекомендует беби стоп, что может имеет смысл.


----------



## tatabel (9 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> пока подумываю об отдыхе лечении в виде трудолечения и общения не только по интернету


Хороший настрой!


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Апр 2021)

Он у меня всегда хороший, а получается по разному, иногда вообще не получается.
Спастика не лечиться, с ней надо как то жить учиться.
Пока все было мимо:
1) я особо понять не могла, почему от занятий сначала хорошо, потом плохо, вернее наоборот даже, сначала очень плохо, а потом вроде бы лучше и лучше, и совсем плохо потом.
2) почему плохо после растяжек
3) почему помогают эксцентрические упражнения, а потом массаж
4) почему совсем не помогает массаж, вернее, совсем хорошо после него, а потом ну совсем не хорошо
5) почему разово помогли иголки
6) почему не помогло УВТ
7) почему нельзя мануальную терапию
8) и электрофорез с эуфелином, да и вообще электрофорез и всякие токи
9) даже пиявки пару раз загуляли в эту схему
10) почему от ходьбы сначала хорошо, а потом не хорошо
11) на ЛФК с бабушками ходила, когда не бабушкой ещё была, они радостно домой, у меня все зависело на пару дней, разнесло потом, дня через три.
12) больше конечно не могла понять почему ему цигун не нравиться, и танец живота)

Пью мидокалм в дозе 150, рука только выпрямилась, силы в ней никакой нет, плечо вперёд, похоже, я действительно, опираясь на локоть, при повреждении локтевого нерва, каждый раз вызываю у себя обострение. 
Трапеции как кисель.
Помять пытаюсь место от локтя к кисти, все мышцы как камень.
Как себе ещё подвывих не сделать только.
Руку подняла опять, в локте она не разгибается


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Апр 2021)

Не знаю, что за болезнь это, может конечно полинейропатия.
Но судорги центральные и с двух сторон. И по времени.
Я за те 10 часов седая местами стала.
А делов то было, две недели за ноутом.
В последний день у меня уже не разгибалась не правая нога не левая рука, так и выползла как то.
Бок весь сведен. Руку разогнуть не могу.
Сидеть и секунду не могу.
У меня не то что тонус разгибателей или сгибателей повышен, а такое ощущение, что ледник по мне сходил сверху вниз от руки куда-то в пятку.
Левая сторона хорошо себя сейчас ведёт, а правая я не пойму, что куда согнуто кисть сведена, локоть тоже, рука поднимется, плечо большое и горячее, тбс я не чувствую, стопу тоже.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Апр 2021)

Торсионная дистония, сосудистого гинезиза пишут.
Вот что это такое, а в плече контрактура, и в локте тоже.
От финлепсина слабость в руке.
Вот как, а парез от шеи, по всей правой стороне, рука и нога.

Получилось пройти почти шагов 400, главное не словить спазм опять
у меня нога как у кузнечика, и стопа не известно где.

Я помню про беби степ))
Очень аккуратно.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Апр 2021)

Не правильно я понимаю беби степ.
Но понимаю, что мне сказал невролог.
"Вы переиграли восстановительные (адаптационные) системы организма".
Он не успевает восстанавливаться, и никакие допингом и таблетки не помогают.
Он просто мне все отключает.
Ну было же нормально после такого криза. Во всяком случае, я встала, смогла пройти немного, ну болело, терпимо. Так нет же настырному козержьему организму нужно было прости свои 12 шагов, поработать, и ещё совершить пару не умных действий сегодня.
Ну и сказал он опять "баста".
Раньше помогали стимуляторы, кофе литрами за место еды, алкоголь, когда ещё через силу нужно сделать.
Опять он мне, организм, сказал "свободна", есть и спать.
А так хотелось ещё дома убрать, и много что хотелось.
Если будет нормально, начну по новой, для начала с отмены этих "шагов".
А так он правильно сказал, касса рядом, он живой пока, вперёд, дерзай детка. Чем исправно и занимаемся 8 лет.

Адаптационные возможности.
Я более менее понимаю тогда, почему помогает еда и вино и сауна, лучше финская, не так жарко.
А не помогает больше ничего.

Адаптацию всю себе сбила стимуляторами, лекарствами, и проч. Не обращая внимание ни на что.


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Апр 2021)

Ещё эта полинейропатия, как с ней вообще сидят?
На меня ветерок подул, подул, я уже буквой "z", даже если руку в счёт не брать.(((

@Доктор Ступин,
1) асконопатия рук, аксономатиз лучевого нерва правой руки
2) полинеройпатия нижних конечностей, больше справа, там мышцы уже давно немые все.
Онемение мне там не нравилось, но оно не болело.
3) теперь болит в руке сильно, так как она скручена
4) в ноге онемение до стопы, особенно
пальцы, так давно, в ноге нет такой жуткой  боли, но нога слабая, помогают ноге НСПВ
Как можно облегчить все это, не вечно же НСПВ есть. Я сидеть нормально не могу. Вышла как робот, стопа немая, рука колом. Длительно пить финлепсин, от Лирики, Габапетины, феварина меня наоборот болтает больше.
Может ли помочь зарядка или лучше не нужно. Заключение нейрохирурга полинейропатия, перемежающая хромота. Хромоты нет особой, немеет просто нога и все, иногда не держит.
Финлепсин, на нем спать хоть можно, что ещё можно сделать?
И к кому с этим идти, психиатры говорят не их клиент, невролог, что мне ничего не помогает.
Но были только капельницы с магнезией, декой, и лирика с трамадолом, плюс набор антидепресантов. Они мне не снимаю ночную боль, может чуть чуть финлепсин.
Спасибо

Трапеция эта от любого чиха и ветерка уходит в спазм, как можно прекратить этот процесс, она у меня как у борца уже..Толи ей ветер не понравился, Толи движения в руке.
Говорят переделывать ЭМНР в той клинике, где делала. Так я только и делаю, что переделываю эти снимки и ЭМНР, рука слабая видно без снимков, и печет ее от пальца до локтя, и до плеча. Снимки меня не лечат, в руке просто кусок тяжа красного цвета, я ее массировать пробую, болит силнее.
Говорят из за мышки.
Спасибо

Я читаю, что руку сгибать в локте нельзя, так этим и занимаюсь только, что сгибаю, во -первых, когда работаю, во вторых, когда хотя бы пытаюсь есть. Там у этого нерва трубка целая, но он почему-то нарушена проводимость, и в большом пальце и в локте, и в плече и в трапеции6-7 шейный, у меня просто сил уже нет.
Он болит по всё длине, какой должен быть ортез чтобы его не трогать немного?
Спасибо.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Апр 2021)

Центральный спазм.
Без всякого предупреждения, раньше хоть звёздочки были.
До дома я дотягиваю, но потом начинает сводить и руки и ноги с двух сторон. Мышцы потом долго болят и каменные.
И хоть ему цигун, хоть ЛФК, хоть тренажёры, хоть антидепресанты.
Проходит очень долго, только сейчас чуть легче, если не двигаться особенно. 
И по моему нет у него провоцирующего фактора.
Ветер подул, и пошло.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Апр 2021)

Веточку лицевого нерва задеваю или задевает что то, за ухом, идёт рефлекторный спазм и в нос и в зубы и в челюсть.
И дальше, начинает колоть стопы, пальцы рук, ну и ниже, вены рук как канаты становится.
Обычно только в сидячем положении, если согнуть руку и/или если лёгкий ветерок или сильно жарко, и особенно тяжело опора на предплечье.
Потом эта "судорга" проходит, но очень долго.
Мышцы становяться нормальные, почти.
Последний раз у меня лицо не то, что занемело, а превратилось в маску какую-то не все, а именно часть лица-низ челюсти, угол носа, особенно бровь.
Потом болевой синдром, сильный вся рука, лицо плечо.
Сейчас трогаю лицо нормальное вроде бы, до шеи не могу дотронуться справа, там где не грубое поражение корешка.
Пойду сейчас опять к нейрохирургу, что там может так задевать.
На подушке не могу лежать, на спине и на этом боку.

У меня высокое вхождение устья ПА, второй шейный. Во всяком случае так сказали во Вредена. Как этим высоки вхождением я делаю себе рефлекторный спазм, такой силы.
Я ещё пальцем могу там полазить, "порасслаблять", не и получить в ответ.
Эритроцитоз, кровь густая.
Воду не пью, и не пила особенно, чтобы не перегружать почки, заколдованный круг.
Много жидкости нельзя будет отек, без жидкости нельзя, густая кровь.
Таблетки не идут, не те они, даже аспспирин. До этого литрами все варианты.


----------



## горошек (21 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Много жидкости нельзя будет отек, без жидкости нельзя, густая кровь.


Если пить много жидкости, особенно за раз, но при этом сильно ограничить соль и несильно сахар, то отёка не будет. Жидкость при этом не будет задерживаться, а даже будет действовать как мочегонное, особенно цикорий или чай с молоком. Использую этот способ на себе для похудения.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Апр 2021)

@горошек, спасибо, я не ем соль вообще, разве, что она есть в продуктах. Или солю творог с зеленью, но там крупинки.
Сахар в кофе, и то не всегда.
Отек табекулярный.
Вчера сделала массаж сегодня плохо немного. Рывками как то идет- позавчера тоже делала, день плохо. Потом ушел отек хорошо в мышцах, хорошо.
Я и дома убрала, и сделать все смогла, ещё и прошлась.
Я эту "высохшую" мышца хочу оживить немного, если это реально.
Когда хожу пытаюсь, чтобы работали трапеции, хожу без палок.
Сейчас режим день через день.
Но "степаж" у меня не правильный в колене блок. Стопа фиксирована.
Так все "чередуется", стопы стали лучше после ходьбы и массажа, было все немое там, болят руки теперь.
На руках наверно хожу, сменяется слабось, на немного получше, так было и с ногой.
Я до лифта первый день не доходила, на второй гуляла туда обратно специально. Потом вышла на улицу, 400 метров хорошо. Ну и пошла десять сразу от радости. Стало очень не хорошо. День в лежу, опять до лифта и массаж. 12000 шагов без последствий.
Раскачивала я обычно это все, не могу найти середину когда много.
ЛФК делаю, не делаю только после массажа. Не то, что ЛФК, а больше упражнения на сопротивление, ЛФК для разминки. Но руки я не трогаю, это чревато.
У меня нога онемевшая давно, вернее с переменным успехом. То немеет вся, то только стопы.
Ходить нужно, это кадионагрузка, в сердце местное нарушение проводимость, я с нового года, когда ногу выпрямило и занемела стопа не ходила почти. Спазм, хоть тресни.
Ещё и холодно, он больше.
В четверг буду пробовать бассейн, главное помнить, что я уже не умею плавать, опять себе что то перегружу.

Умеренное поражение местное (локальное) поражение локтевого нерва, асконотметиз- нерв целый, поражена трубка, от локтя до кисти, боль с зубной не сравнивается.
Какого черта ее там поражает.
Пока решили, что при работе я опираясь на больные места и получаю спазм, в большом пальце проводимости нет((

Почему-то местное обкалывание препаратом ЛЕАНЕКС, посмотрела, что он при герписе и заболевании печени, нет ни того ни другого.
Обкалывание Церебрализином?
Никто с такой процедурой не сталкивался?
Пока я оставила ЧеЛЗ и УВТ, об этом хотя бы наслышана и пробовала.


----------



## Kris 911 (21 Апр 2021)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> *А с питание замарачиваетесь? Мясо кушаете?*
> Что-то я сомневаюсь, что я через полгода в складочку начну складываться. Мне кажется у меня по дольше будит. Но надо стараться. Хотя конечно я знаю про обострения, я знаю, что оно как бы вредное упражнение тянуть эту складку. Но сам результат должен приносить пользу это факт. Главное постараться достигнуть результата и не поломаться. Т.к. даже после не продолжительных тренировок я немного растянул тазобедренные суставы и сразу ощутил как я могу с более прямой спиной наклоняться. Мне кажется это упражнение складочка (проворот тазобедренных суставов) его всем надо в лет в 15-16 делать детям обязательно, пока спина не болит, чтобы потом в процессе жизни иметь возможность поднимать тяжести правильно, т.к. даже при приседании у некоторых не получается поднять что-то с прямой спиной, просто не хватает длинны подколенных связок. Они очень укорочены. Отсюда страдает поясница.
> Цигун я не пробовал, так смотрел немного. Стоять долго я тоже не могу, я по гороскопу ОВЕН, я фактически "человек бомба". На месте сидеть и стоять мне очень трудно. Хотя работа сидячая. К 30 годам немного конечно по унял свой пыл, точнее болячки по уняли. Но если бы не болячки, то я бы как раньше мне кажется. Надо попробовать конечно постоять столбиком.
> У меня тянет каждый день то ноги то шею. У меня вообще какой-то дисбаланс в мышцах и организм постоянно ищет этот баланс, но найти не может. А у меня не хватает знаний, чтобы понять в чем дело. Вот сижу я за компом, тянет ногу. Раз пошел, на улицу в процессе движения ногу отпустило, но начало клинить шею. Иду кружится голова, кровоснабжение мозга снизилось упало. Пришел, сел сижу, постепенно голову отпускает и опять в ногу. Одновременно и то и то не болит, что-то одно. Но бывает, так что и идешь по улице, а голова не тупеет, болит нога. А сидишь за компом тупеет голова, а нога в порядке. И так по 4 раза за день то одно то другое. Очень трудно поймать момент, когда ничего не болит. В такой баланс мышцы редко приходят. И самое главное я никак не могу поймать как это состояние поддерживать. Обычно бывает вечеров часов в 21.00 наступает небольшая релаксация когда ничего не тянет нигде, но не всегда. Иногда бывает и ночью нога занемеет. Один врач мне сказал, что грыжи у тебя не причем, у тебя главная проблема это нестабильность позвоночника. Вот только как его стабилизировать - это вопрос всей жизни наверное.
> ...


Как вы делаете такие упражнения, когда у вас нестабильность в шее? Я со своей вообще не могу уже ничего делать,  все забросила, плохо очень от них.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Апр 2021)

@Kris 911, у меня корешковый в шее,по всей длине руки.
Складочки, лодочки и всё прочее я делала с 15 лет,  без всякого напряга, там шла серия красивых ассан, которые шеи никак не касались.У меня получалось легко. Хуже стало после тренажеров, я их не люблю до ужаса, но все твердят про мышечный корсет. Сказано сделано, корсет получился- мышцы стали как бы забиваться, ну и я больше пыталась их растянуть. Тоже ничего, и сейчас мышцы гибкие смотря где, ну и прошло четыре месяца после больниц и обострений, когда не делала ничего.
При всех проблемах позвоночника нужны мягкие растягивающие движения. Шею я не трогала никогда, и никаких упражнений на нее не делала, потому, что чревато. Микродвижения, головой по подушке водить, странный вариант, мне судорга просто гарантирована.
Чтобы не провоцировать, тяну пятки на себя, от себя там все мышцы работают,вернее тянуться, в том числе и шей.
Только ровно лечь нужно. Как бы через копчик тяну шею, чтобы было движение хоть какое-то. До шеи рукой не могу дотронуться, все болит, и если на спине лежать тоже, от подушки болит. Не от йоги,  от ударной работала мышкой до этого в перерывах между спазмами.
У меня сколиоз s образный, с высоким углом. Если слушать, что говорит air, то так оно и есть слева мышцы поясницы уплотнены, справа мягкие, но болят, и втянуты куда-то в таз, в грудном уплотнены, слева мягкие и болят, один из углов сколиоза в шейном переходе трапеция справа  гипертрофирована и растянута и лестничная уплотнена, как то держать все это безобразие нужно.
Мануальный терапевт с мягкими техниками пытался расслабить и право и лево зачем-то, становилось лучше, так как отечность уходила, а сколиоз как был, так и есть. Лучше бы я со своими упражнениями осталась, все равно хуже бы не сделала, я за столько лет знаю, как у меня все работает, и рука не сохла бы, потому хоть какие-то поступление крови было, я бы ей двигала.
Простое упражнение из йоги 23 для повышения резистентности(выносливости) сделанное один раз вызывает дикий болевой синдром. Ходьба а с палками аналогично, хожу без палок,зато нет никаких головокружений, были сначало.
Черезкожная электростимуляция сейчас была, корешок только отеком больше зажали опять пол ночи не спать,жду завтра может пройдет. Там круче процедура УВТ, значит отечет сильнее. Может тяжи фиброзные уберут немного, такая маленькая надежда есть.Но там ниже плотные мышцы от сколиоза, растяжками я все это двигала как то.
С болью попробуй потяни ещё.

Вот зараза, опять эта рука повисла,  может это временное обострение, завтра судоргой дернет, и выйдет оттуда все, что на стимулировали СМТ
Когда мышцы парализованы, так и должно быть, там накапливается всякая лимфа, кровь, потом деваться нужно куда-то, получается спастической сокращение.
Я раньше понять не могла, что это за ужас такой происходит.Если не делать ничего и лежать, будет просто сухая рука.
Если сохранена нервная трубка, этот асконотметиз-, то что то поражает именно сам нерв. Не аутоимунка это там поражается аскон.  Причем рука восстанавливается, но не в полную силу, что то мешает, или я быстро хочу.
Мышца на руке  задняя дельта и трицепс была дохлая совсем, сейчас я ее трогаю, похожа на мышцу и слабенькую совсем, как пустую, но она сокращается и расслабляется.
Все, что ниже локтя, ротаторы, пронаторы, пальцы работают, кроме 
от мизинеца и до среднего.


----------



## Kris 911 (22 Апр 2021)

@Kaprikon, я до беременности делала очень классное упражнение на весь мышечной корсет,  шеи оно не касалось,  но у меня нестабильность была небольшая до 2 мм, хоть и всех позвонков. Я чувствовала себя работоспособно. А сейчас не знаю как себя обозвать.


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Апр 2021)

Я не знаю, нужно как то постепенно начинать, с низу, не с шеи.
Я не знала про нестабильность. Потом, когда стала искать причину, были найдены и углы сколиоза, и подвывихи в нижнегрудном, фиксированный крестец, и колено, с давно порванными менисками, и нестабильность.
Я тоже не знаю как назвать это.Подвздошная справа не работает, работает передняя мышца на ноге, квадратная, ягодичная не работаете, так как там всё срослось, и включить мне помогли только упражнения на медленные растягивания мышц с партнёром.
Шею тянет, потому, что в шейногрудном переходе спазм или блок, вчера электроды тыкали, там по моему неизвестно что.
От неправильного стереотипа, бог с ним с ходьбой, сидения, с перекошенное попой, шея тоже вбок, чтобы было ровно.
От постоянных спазмов мышцы просто в хлам. Я ещё их в тренажёрке качала, хотя знаю, что нельзя мне трогать трапеции с детства. Когда болит, и на работу надо на любую ерунду согласна.
Йогу я сейчас не делаю, и шею не трогаю точно, были попытки Микродвижений, Шишонина, Ступина, ну никак. Не трогаю, лучше.
Цигун, он конечно не помогает что то укрепить, если делать его без статики, а по картинке с ютюб, но если руки работают, то нормально.
Ещё мне раньше нравился цикл коротких пранаям у Сидерского, цикл дыхательный но с движением всех мышц, и на мышцы живота тоже, только нужно не сильно.
У меня рука не работает в плечевом суставе, сейчас мне это не доступно.
Пока я делала это все, начиная от цигун, йоги, ходьбы у меня не было боли. Онемение были, но без нее.
Сейчас это кромешный ад, и я не знаю, с чего начать. 
Особый ад вызывает ЛФК для острого периода, после сильно болевого, так как обостряется что то в крестец.
Не все упражнения, а как я поднимаю отведение ноги в сторону, да там куда не отводи, не очень как то.
Лупить себе спазм за спазмом, я устала уже.


----------



## Kris 911 (22 Апр 2021)

@Kaprikon, да уж,  а с чего все началось у вас?


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Апр 2021)

С травмы в детском возрасте.
Недолеченной, с неправильной посадкой за партой, потом в нескольких институтах.
С таскиния тяжестей в одной руке.
С поломки колена.
С того, что никто в семье не знал о таких болячках, может еда другая была, там и война и всякие другие вещи, стрес которые усиливают.
И работа потом была не физическая.
Спины не болели ни у кого, и тем более спастики не было.

Не знаю я себе все усилила этим СМТ, в 5 утра началось, сейчас отпустило только. И все мышцы каменные опять, после спазма. И рук и ног.
Знать бы стучать дальше по этой трапеции.
Как был там тяж, так он и есть.
После ванной чуть лучше.
Настучу сейчас опять приток крови будет, оттока нет.


----------



## Kris 911 (22 Апр 2021)

Да,  уж.. Это всю жизнь получается.


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Апр 2021)

@Kris 911, сделала сегодня УВТ на правую руку,  дёргает как на клею это плечо держалось.
Нужно левую, там сердце, и я боюсь пока, в следующий заход.
Меня если "пробивает" то от шеи до низу, по трем точкам 7 позвонок шеи с двух сторон, диафрагма и поясница-как идёт кровоснабжение.
Если будет получше, напишу.
С первого раза точно не будет.
Но мы СМТ прошли по всем "вегетативным" позвонкам 7, грудной до 6, посмотрим, что получиться.
Ночь была не из приятных.
Если "резервы" хоть какие-то есть должно чуть восстановиться.
Раньше были.
Упражнения нужны такие, чтобы мышцы не перегружать. Там все индивидуально, но обычно затянут правый бок, так сидим.
С низу и нужно начинать, и пресс пока не качать, там косо все.
Для мышц живота пока только дыхательные упражнения.
Нужно эксцентрические упражнения чередовать с обычными.
Просто махать руками и ногами не имеет смысла.
Упражнения для "острого периода" у Ступина это простые базовые, так инсульт ников восстанавливают, с инструктором правда, чтобы их "верхолизовать"  - т.е., чтобы они могли сидеть и ходить.
Я зимой пробовала сама, ноги ещё ничего, там спастика полезна-спастика это у меня, а руки лучше не трогать.
Упражнения -любой комплекс который вы подбираете, лучше делать обязательно, что не двигается, то атрофируется.
Попробуйте с ног начать, потом добавить дыхательные практики, любые, можно из йоги, потом руки, все вместе не надо.
"Парчу" эта добавьте, она поможет немного распрямить, то, что спереди -мышцы живота, подвздошную.
Ну и так постепенно.
Раньше у меня было от совсем не могу встать, до очень хорошо могу и хожу, разница в месяц где-то. Но тогда у меня так с рукой плохо не было.
Моторику можно развивать рук, пять пальцев друг на друга, и поочередно начинаете сдвигать- мизинец на второй, и. И.д так всю кисть, потом в обратном порядке-мозговое кровоснабжение улучшает.
У меня лёгкого получается,я при этом на пальцы не смотрю.
Закачивать ничего не нужно только.

Там ещё зависит от строения тела много. Если я худая длинная и гибкая, то я правильно в подростковом возрасте выбрала вид спорта-подвижне игры-волейбол, баскетбол.- там нужна быстрая реакция. Это тип нервной системы, он не паталогия, он такой. Лечить его таблетками бесполезно. Если наоборот, рост пониже и по мясистыми что ли, пойдут нагрузки посильнее, как раз может быть ЛФК, маленькие гантели, танец живота, как вариант.
У меня живота нет) мне танцевать его нечем, а все другие танцы пожалуста.
А йога шла всегда, я даже не знаю почему, но я не стояла на голове, и не делала каких то других "изысков".
И, как я понимаю, мне плохо всегда, когда я ничего не делаю, сижу по -цать часов в одной позе, и смотрю в монитор.


----------



## Kris 911 (22 Апр 2021)

Спасибо, очень развернуто. Так уже и сил качать нет.


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Апр 2021)

Шайтан( тянет всю правую сторону после вчерашней судорги. Или мы там задели что то то, что нужно, или не задели то, что надо при этом УВТ.
Тазобедренный сустав болит, где-то очень глубоко, трогали только грудной отдел. И эту руку по длине сухожилия.


----------



## Kris 911 (22 Апр 2021)

Может не стоит делать эту процедуру?


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Апр 2021)

@Kris 911, я под антидепрессанты "качала", там болевой порог снижается, или последние мозги вылетают, не знаю. Идёт такая интересная штука при этом, первый день, когда улучшается кровоснабжение хорошо, плохо потом пару дней. Мышцы даже "растут", не известно на чем они росли только, когда плохо потом, есть не хочется.
Потом и они не помогали, ну нет у меня "задела" под такие физические нагрузи, не баба бой я.
Плавать можно, говорят с досточкой, но я с ней это делать не умею, мне все нормально хочется.
А , ещё аквайробика, это тоже для глубоких мышц, которые держат спину.

Стоит, потому, что у меня импичмент в плече, нужно, чтобы плечевой сустав держался, а он "болтается".Другие нагрузки на руки я пока делать не могу. Правая рука их выдерживает не больше 2 минут, и продолжительность времени не увеличивается, уменьшиться может.

К стати, не с такого, но практически с похожего состояния, три года назад я довела до того, что делала качание пресса вися на лошадях "уголок" три раза по 20.
Сейчас не знаю как пойдет, декабря-март без нагрузок совсем практически, не считая ЛФК, но оно мне не идёт. Легче, что то типа "Соло для позвоночника", там есть упражнения.

@Kris 911, про шею довернуть?
Там МРТ наверное нужно смотреть, прежде, чем "поворачивать".
А правят так, даже известные специалисты форума. Шею  если довернуть, то мышцы под нее подстроиться потом. А править нужно начинать с низу.Шеей какой толк щёлкать, если сколиоз например, плечи стоят криво. Нужно же двигаться, шея и поворачивается.
Про правку Атланта мне остеопат рассказывал, по очень большой просьбе выправил он Атлант взрослому пациенту, пациент "поплыл".
Жил всю жизнь с кривым атлантом, а тут такой поворот событий.
Обычно все действуют по "шаблону", не думая особо. Некоторые "первое ребро разблокируют", там такие кайфы можно поймать потом, если заблокировано ещё и ниже. Не понимаешь, в какую сторону идти, бок укорочен, шея щелкает.
Если беременность была, и сейчас по анализам все хорошо. Стопы нужно смотреть, колени, дисстаз.
9 месяцев вы двигались с дополнительными кг внутри.

Я свои судорги вообще с чем то связать не могу, и врачи не могу.
Пока они идут, я до врачей, которые ЭЭГ делают не дохожу, а потом  судорог нет и я не дохожу от радости. По МРТ причин для таких состояний нет,  но спазмы центральные, идут с двух сторон и руки и ноги. И проходит все очень долго, дня 4 и они часто. И аура у меня есть, если это зигзаги перед глазами- скотомы, это самое плохое дело то приступ обычно сильнее. Если просто белые точки, то ещё ничего.
Есть вариант серия этих искр белых, обычно после перелета, или фиг его знает от чего.После приступа  мышцы каменные. Потом ничего отходят. Больше бьёт по правой стороне.
Сознание я не теряю при этом, спать потом хочется сильно, вернее потом сплю часов 8.
Затем что то отщелкивает, в затылке или ниже где-то и становиться легче.
Иногда легче если левый ТБС сустав отщекнет. Что там за "блоки" снимаются, тоже не знаю.
Паники нет никакой не до не после, есть предчувствие, что сейчас понесет.
И тогда я пытаюсь всеми силами добраться домой или к тому месту, где есть вертикальная поверхность.
Домой оптимально, во -первых, никто не видит и не знает-у меня на работе не знают про это, во -вторых, можно выспаться потом.


----------



## Kris 911 (23 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А , ещё аквайробика, это тоже для глубоких мышц, которые держат спину.


Я вообще плавать не умею,  а пока научусь так точно доверну свою шею.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> К стати, не с такого, но практически с похожего состояния, три года назад я довела до того, что делала качание пресса вися на лошадях "уголок" три раза по 20.


Какая вы "живая" женщина!  А я по жизни еще хнытик  и без болячки была.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Kris 911, про шею довернуть?


Шея довернулась моя из за того что ребенка приходится поднимать,  у меня малая выше всех детей ее возраста, нам 1.4 а выглядим на 2 года. А во мне всего 50 кг.


----------



## горошек (23 Апр 2021)

Ну, уже многое можно оборудовать так, чтоб не поднимать. Мы этим занялись ну в чуть более старшем возрасте. Купили приступочку специальную, чтоб сама под раковиной руки вставала мыть и в ванну и из ванны с неё можно. Коляску прогулочную тоже со специальной ступенькой купили, тоже сама сразу стала залезать. Ну, в кроватку и из кроватки само-собой, они сейчас все для этого приспособлены. В ванну коврик и придерживая подмывать душем стоя на коленях. Ну и помимо ребёнка, робот-пылесос тоже снимает часть бытовых нагрузок, особенно с функцией мойки. Тряпочки специальным раствором смочил, и продезинфицировать даже полы можно.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Апр 2021)

Я не была хнытиком, я не знала, что такие болячки существуют)
Поэтому по мере сил как то действовала, больше смотря, что делают другие. 
Это в детстве.
Меня лечили от "сколиоза", но всегда при всех видах массажа мне было хуже. Зато привычка к физическим нагрузкам сохранилась на всю жизнь.
Я понятия не имела, что у меня кривая шея, не так работает плечо, и спастика.
Когда на лыжах в детстве каталась, по видимому что то там себе не так делала, и были похожие приступы, не такие сильные конечно, по ночам.
Потом все пришло. Почему не знаю, наверное снег растаял, и я перестала кататься)
Я так и не научилась кататься на велосипеде, получилось, только с низкой рамой.
Какую то систему питания себе выработала, лет в 14, чтобы не набирать вес.
Ребенка не стала рожать, потому, что начался сильный токсикоз, я училась на первом курсе, не могла высидеть на лекциях и на них доехать. Так было в две беременности. Дальше я просто перестала об этом думать.
Вес 50 кг мало конечно.
Я сейчас хочу его набрать чуть чуть, но не получается.
Может вы не шею свернули, а руку перегрузили правую, если ребенок?

@горошек)
Столько умной техники у вас)
Это я всю жизнь чищу, таскаю, намываю все руками) Причем ежедневно.
Потом удивляюсь, что ничего не помогает.
При таком наборе- ещё кресло качалка, и книжечку в руки.
Может и не верно, что движение это жизнь.
Получалось как то все сразу, тут готовиться, там стирается, тут убирается, одновременно.
Семь Я короче говоря.

Не пошло мне УВТ, или это обострение после него.
Жду, тихонько там потобие ЛФК делаю, хотя бы для ног.
Микроленивое.

Трапеция только "отекла" или само плечо, тянет его по всей длине.


----------



## горошек (23 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Столько умной техники у вас)
> Это я всю жизнь чищу, таскаю, намываю все руками)


Не у меня, у детей! 🤪 Я тоже все руками, даже стиралку купила, когда руки уже стали болеть, с так, мне все казалось, что она недостаточно хорошо выполаскивает. И это все в доме оборудовали в момент того, как я палец собиралась отрезать по поводу меланомы. А до этого у них благополучно и с бОльшим эффектом запускалась робот-бабушка 😃. Посудомоечную машину до сих пор не воспринимаю. А они пользуются.


----------



## Kris 911 (23 Апр 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, уже многое можно оборудовать так, чтоб не поднимать.


Да я купила детские ступени,  но, у меня получилась другая ситуация, мелкая с кресла вниз головой летела и я инстинктивно ее схватила в нервной позе и вуаля второй позвонков ехали отъехал(



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Может вы не шею свернули, а руку перегрузили правую, если ребенок?


Я уже четко понимаю где что Я передумаю,  у меня это точно шея была,  острая боль в шее,  еле двигалась два дня,  а потом острая сменилась на тупую и с симптоматикой, жуткий спазм в шее,  ноги ходуном ходят в разные стороны,  походка разболталась,  ноги начали сильно неметь и ничем их не согреть. .


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Апр 2021)

Я не знаю, от чего свернулась моя шея, может ей время это сделать пришло, я как то не сильно заморачивалась сначала. Было состояние, когда были подобные судорги, и не один раз, вроде начинались с головной боли.
Проходило все потом, долго конечно, месяц, два. Но было не часто.
И тоже второй позвонок, высокое вхождение устья ПА. И судорги по ногам и по рукам.
Проходит, день на 4, вернее легче немного на 4 день.

По правой стороне, от уголка глаза, там ветка лицевого нерва вниз куда-то.
В 14 лет было, после переохлаждения наверное, я думала зубы. Мне активно там что то лечили и сверлили, ничего не помогало, ела анальгин пачками.
Почему прошло, я не поняла. Само за месяц, в зубах страшного ничего не нашли.
Это сколиозные игры какие-то.
У меня ещё листез этот, половина пятой точки как камень, ну и косо сидела по видимому. Описывали этот листез как грыжа, потом как протрузия, теперь оказывается листез и спондилоартроз. Во всяком случае связка местами кость, как сидеть на этом не знаю, ногу тянет всю.
И черт его знает или от вчерашнего спазма, то ли от листеза. НСПВ помогает. На него я делаю ЛФК и по детской дорожке хожу, без рук, с руками если, то проблемы будут сильные потом.

Я бы как @горошек отлежалась бы просто, но оно болит именно в горизонтальном положении. Когда двигаюсь лучше.


----------



## Kris 911 (23 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я не знаю, от чего свернулась моя шея, может ей время это сделать пришло, я как то не сильно заморачивалась сначала.


А у меня пока позвонки не посъезжали я не знала что у меня Аномалия Кимберли и гипоплазия правой ПА.

Ой а я даже ее знаю насколько они там разъехались, только на ощупь ощущаю вообще пипец!  Все в разные стороны. Я даже боюсь делать обследования,  чтоб все узнать,  т. К.  Меня это морально добьет,  у меня на этом фоне жуткие истерики и паника,  как же я такая молодая и больная(


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Апр 2021)

@Kris 911, у меня аномалия такая тоже.
Позвонки разъехались потому, что сколиоз и тянет их какая-то мышца, наверное косая, подзатылочная.
Обследования я все сделала, знаю о себе теперь очень много: 
1)3 грыжи в шее +аномалия, неполная
2) снижение проводимости по локтевому нерву+ кисть, усиление проводимости по нервам где 7 позвонок, спастика короче.
3) килевидная деформация 6+ грудной переход
4) спондилоартроз и остеопороз Л1
6) отек фасеток в поясничном отделе, пальцем трогаю, когда, по моему всех, так как они все болят.
7) листез, и копчик уехал неизвестно куда, связка там уже дубовая, попробуй раскачай ягодицу справа
8) трабекулярный отек мест прикрепления подвздошно поясничной с двух сторон.
9) разорваны два мениска, последствия перелома колена, застарелого, 
10) онемение ноги, которая то слабее, то сильнее, и фиксированная стопа
11) неравномерный кровоток по ЗМА, ангиоспазм.
Последствия лечения: изменения обеих почек и поджелудочной железы-с Габапетины не сразила и местное нарушение проводимости сердечной мышцы, уплотнение магистральных артерий.
Толку, что я об этом знаю сейчас, это последствия.Нужно, чтобы поставили мало мальский невролог наблюдал.
Пока сказано медленные плавные растягивающие движения для спины, до спазма+финлепсин при его приближении+клонозипам, когда он идёт.
Причина : не правильная регуляция сосудов, может эта аномалия, во всяком случае, меня бьёт от уголка глаза до стоп, почему и когда не знаю.
Если только нестабильность, то должен воротник помогать, и невролог наблюдать+ и занятия, когда спазма нет.
Можно антидепрессанты, но мне не могут их подобрать, лежать я не могу не в одной позе, разве что на животе.
Понятия боюсь делать обследования и боюсь делать МРТ мне не понятны.
Можно сказать просто,что боюсь врачей и хочу, чтобы спина разлетелась в "хлам".
Я нагрузками себе все усилила, я не знала, что пять кг, это уже тяжесть, про плавность движений, что спортзалом спазмы не снимают. И когда болит, нужно не терпеть, а снимать боль, и если сильно плохо, нужно настаивать на помощи врачей, а не помоги себе сам.

У меня был "слёт" в 30 лет, после зимы, мотания в Москву постоянных, промерзания, опять же тренажеров.
Я восстановилась где то за полтора года, не знаю, что делала, в отпуск поехала, спала больше и ела.
Мне и сейчас такое советую.


----------



## Kris 911 (23 Апр 2021)

@Kaprikon, вам не понятны понятия боюсь обследования делать,  т.к.  Вы не мнительный человек.  Мнительный если узнает что у него,  а симптомов к такому состоянию еще нет,  так от этой новости на нервной почве может показаться что и есть,  а потом придется антидепрессанты еще пить.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Апр 2021)

Ох как все сложно, тогда должны помочь антидепресанты.

Мне бы болевой синдром снять, какая тут мнительность, хоть каким-то способом.


----------



## Kris 911 (24 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ох как все сложно, тогда должны помочь антидепресанты.


Да,  скорее всего. Вот жду запись к местному хорошему как люди говорят невропатологу для комплексного мкдикаментозного лечения (я надеюсь) может и назначит.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мне бы болевой синдром снять, какая тут мнительность, хоть каким-то способом.


А мне сдесь на форуме один парень посоветовал мяч катать по спине,  так у меня меньше болеть там стало.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Апр 2021)

Мяч не надо пока, идите к нервопатологу.
Если у вас нестабильность, попробуйте воротник.
Там трапеция и зажата, зачем ее травмировать лишний раз.
Я пью обезболивающие, простые, когда сильно плохо.
Но у меня спазм идёт по всей правой стороне, и плечевой сустав "вылетает".
Говорят, что я перегружаю мышцы,я не знаю чем. Когда этот спазм проходит, начинаю потихоньку двигаться. 
По моему он у меня идёт, когда я сижу.

УВТ это как мяч, только сильнее.
Ушла трапеция в спазм после него.
Не знаю, что ей больше не понравилось, СМТ, УВТ.
По моему не понравилось, когда воткнули электрод в районе 7 шейного позвонка. Там блок, может что расшевелили не то.
Тянет сейчас и ногу и руку и где-то под диафрагмой, и плечо как на на шарнире, не держит там его ничего и опять рука согнута в логте.

Я пробовала золофт последний раз.
Спазм, хоть тресни.
Если пройдёт, нужно делать ЭЭГ.
Такие судорги, должно же что то снимать.

Пробую по правильному, сначала баклосан, потом ЛФК.
Усилила я себе спастику только этим УВТ.
Я не знаю, с какого места она идёт, вроде спастический парез, тонус не понятно от чего нарастает.
То вроде ничего, то просто на глазах плечо каменное.
Как можно много было избежать, если с начала знать, что это спастика.
И не нужных упражнений, и не нужных процедур.


----------



## Kris 911 (24 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Как можно много было избежать, если с начала знать, что это спастика.
> И не нужных упражнений, и не нужных процедур.


У меня такое ощущение что подобного рода болячки ничем уже не исправить,  но с другой стороны просто отказываюсь в это верить, потому что нам больным необходимо во что то верить,  надеяться!


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Апр 2021)

@Kris 911, мне кажется у вас исправить, вам лет не так много, и вы тоже такая тоненькая.
Мне не помогли антидепрессанты, хотя я надеялась.
Спазм центральный. Именно спазм сосудов, с двух сторон и боль соответственно с двух сторон.
В руке настоящий парез, не выдуманный. Когда я работаю мышкой, я забиваю там себе мышцы, так как работа есть, а мозг команду руке даёт не правильную, и пока не выйдет накопленная энергии этой судоргой, будут болеть - это у меня так.
У вас другое, не знаю, нужно ли мучить трапецию мячиком. Если у вас подвывих 2 позвонка, нужно сходить к нейрохирургу и попросить блокаду.
Можно миорелаксанты, но с одной стороны они помогают делать ту же зарядку, с другой стороны усиливают нестабильность.
Я не думаю, что у вас невроз.
Но можно попробовать антидепрессанты, они притупляют немного болевой синдром, мне нет, потому, что после того, как отек прошел, меня тянет на подвиги, типа спортзала.
Может можно как то чуть увеличить вес, чтобы на чем то что то держалось, мне вроде раньше простая еда помогала, не сразу. А когда я переставала себя ещё и нагрузками мучить.


----------



## Kris 911 (24 Апр 2021)

@Kaprikon, может пока и можно исправить,  но некому.  У нас в Республике одни шарлатаны,  либо неучи,  или просто нет таких специалистов, а время идет. Как теперь ребенка растить не знаю,  с каждым годом все меняется и не в лучшую сторону,  как же хочется остановить этот процесс!  Хоть на какое то длительное время!  В вы не думали в сторону операции а вашем случае?


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Апр 2021)

Мне поздно уже наверное, половина мышцы просто "высохло", особенно в руке.
У меня парез спастический.
Моя операция наверное шунтирование, но никто не возмозметься и денег уже нет.
Первый и второй позвонок, как его там закрепить, мне во Вредена сказали, что ничего нельзя сделать.


----------



## Kris 911 (24 Апр 2021)

Ох уж эти позвоночные болячки! Очень трудно с ними бороться...

@Kaprikon, а как вы работаете с вашими то проблемами?


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Апр 2021)

С пистолетом у виска)
Раньше терпела, пила таблетки, ходила к врачам, сама как то пыталась что то сделать.
Плохо совсем последние полгода, не даёт мне ничего сделать рукой, хоть убей. 
Даже 5-10 минут.
Сейчас удаленка, я пытаюсь как то полусидя, полулёжа, до этого сидя на корточках получалось, чтобы рука была прямая. 
Но после последнего раза уже и не знаю как, хожу вокруг этого ноутбука, как 🦊, нужно хоть 2-3 часа поработать , хоть стоя хоть лёжа, хоть со спазмами.
Ещё это СМТ, вот урод, знает же про спастику, простимулировали нерв.
Две ночи ужаса.

У меня проходило это раньше, не знаю почему, но проходило.
Как то постепенно отпускало, только времени много надо, месяца три.
Я все пыталась себе "задел" сделать, чтобы не болело-спину укрепить, курсы массажа, иголок каких-то, потом уже просто Дипроспан,  или декаместазон, ну на 5 дней этого хватает. Потом у меня мозг уже взрывается от боли и за выходные ничего не восстанавливается.
Сказали нельзя,чтобы сильный приток крови был к этой трапеции-сильный массаж, упражнения, я думаю, те же мячики.
Сколько это уже у вас?

Щелчку должен быть, такой как будто  что то "перекатилось", под затылком.
Тогда и спазмы проходят, и легче становиться, у меня была не полная аномалия, что там сейчас твориться не знаю. Мне голову в сторону поворачивает, и это не кривошея, ее не было и там симптомы другие.


----------



## Kris 911 (24 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> С пистолетом у виска)
> Раньше терпела, пила таблетки, ходила к врачам, сама как то пыталась что то сделать.
> Плохо совсем последние полгода, не даёт мне ничего сделать рукой, хоть убей.
> Даже 5-10 минут.
> ...





Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня проходило это раньше, не знаю почему, но проходило.
> Как то постепенно отпускало, только времени много надо, месяца три.
> Я все пыталась себе "задел" сделать, чтобы не болело-спину укрепить, курсы массажа, иголок каких-то, потом уже просто Дипроспан,  или декаместазон, ну на 5 дней этого хватает. Потом у меня мозг уже взрывается от боли и за выходные ничего не восстанавливается.
> Сказали нельзя,чтобы сильный приток крови был к этой трапеции-сильный массаж, упражнения, я думаю, те же мячики.
> Сколько это уже у вас?


6лет


----------



## Kris 911 (24 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Щелчку должен быть, такой как будто  что то "перекатилось", под затылком.
> Тогда и спазмы проходят, и легче становиться, у меня была не полная аномалия, что там сейчас твориться не знаю. Мне голову в сторону поворачивает, и это не кривошея, ее не было и там симптомы другие.


Не могла написать сообщение почему-то.  Так вот мой вывод что это все неизлечимо,  и непонятно что, откуда и куда.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Сейчас удаленка...


я бы тоже хотела бы интернете работать,  больше ни на что не способна!


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Апр 2021)

Kris 911, сходите к нервопатологу 
Аномалия если виной, то делайте операцию. Я 10 лет не жила, а мучилась, не знаешь, когда тебе будет плохо, когда хорошо.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Апр 2021)

Мокрый снег на завтра, было +20, так реагировать на погоду, это совсем не дело.
Сняла я тонус баклосаном немного, завтра слабость в ноге будет.
Я не люблю его, но иногда приходится.
Массаж мне нельзя, и УВТ нельзя, и СМт нельзя. Под лопаткой спазм.
Только усилили его.


----------



## Kris 911 (25 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Kris 911, сходите к нервопатологу
> Аномалия если виной, то делайте операцию. Я 10 лет не жила, а мучилась, не знаешь, когда тебе будет плохо, когда хорошо.


Аномалия Киммерли врожденная патология и как известно является случайной находкой, в моем случае пока листез не появился,  я всю жизнь с ней прекрасно жила. Это многие врачи говорят.  Если и нужно что то оперировать то как раз смещения в не дужку.

В общем нестабильность - это действительно необратимый процесс,  и наверное даже не остановимый.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Апр 2021)

Нестабильность, потому, что кровообращение нарушено.
Я тоже жила, пока не появились грыжи, а потом спондилез.


----------



## Kris 911 (25 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Нестабильность, потому, что кровообращение нарушено.
> Я тоже жила, пока не появились грыжи, а потом спондилез.


а оно не из за нестабильности нарушено?!


----------



## Kris 911 (25 Апр 2021)

Походу поеду я опять на костоправскин приемы так хочется чтоб по шее лупанули  профессионально


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Апр 2021)

Из за нестабильности.
Не надо.


----------



## Kris 911 (25 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Не надо


Зато человеком две недели похожу


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Апр 2021)

Триста костоправских приемов, известных и не очень мануальных терапевтов, результат Один.


----------



## Kris 911 (25 Апр 2021)

Kris 911 написал(а):


> Зато человеком две недели похожу


Как сейчас помню,  в ногах такая легкость, словно мне 15 и никогда не было этой болячки


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Апр 2021)

Если две недели, то нужно как то закрепить результат, воротник, и проч.
У меня этот подвывих уже неизвестно от чего происходит.


----------



## Kris 911 (25 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Триста костоправских приемов, известных и не очень мануальных терапевтов, результат Один.


Кстати мануал мануал рознь,  один мне помог доломать, а другой при этой уже ситуации помог улучшить,  хоть и не надолго.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Апр 2021)

Я не знаю, хорошо ли постоянно править шею при нестабильности.


----------



## Kris 911 (25 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если две недели, то нужно как то закрепить результат, воротник, и проч.
> У меня этот подвывих уже неизвестно от чего происходит.


От жизни наверное они происходят


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Апр 2021)

Я знаю, мне помогли поломать резким поворотом головы вправо.
Давно, это последствия.

От гипермобильности они происходят, мышцы не держат позвонки, или не правильно держат.


----------



## Kris 911 (25 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я не знаю, хорошо ли постоянно править шею при нестабильности.


Ну а что делать остается,  симптоматика то покоя не дает,  нужно хоть временно восстанавливать кровообращение.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Апр 2021)

У меня килевидная деформация с7-т1, там и так все соскальзывает, ещё мануальный терапевт.
К остеопату я ходила, он немного снимал последствия спазма.
Сказал по человечески, что нельзя ни массаж, ни какие прогревания, особенно сейчас. Тоже хочется человеком себя почувствовать, хоть на чуть чуть. 
Я просто не знаю, что делать, когда эти спазмы идут. Там ничего не помогает. Баклосан на немного снял, у меня листез ещё в пояснице, там все усилил, нога как тряпка уже.
Спина вся синяя.

Если этот мануальный терапевт помогает, спрашивайте его, как дальше быть, какие упражнения можно, сколько носить воротник.
Можно ли бассейн.
Я от своего 10 лет в зависимости, поправит, сползёт.
Пока буду ждать, где и чем оно там закрепиться, если так будет.
После УВТ отек усилился, про мяч, там даже речи не заходит.

Я раньше все ходить пыталась больше.
Оно стабилизируется на чуть чуть, с ногой этой, попробуй походи теперь.


----------



## Kris 911 (25 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если этот мануальный терапевт помогает, спрашивайте его, как дальше быть, какие упражнения можно, сколько носить воротник.
> Можно ли бассейн.


Это не мануальный  терапевт,  это вроде как биоэнергетик. У нее костоправские приемы.  И она говорит что на шею вообще лучше не делать никаких упражнений.


----------



## Kris 911 (26 Апр 2021)

Здравствуйте. Вот болячки такие,  что человека блин делают граблями,  а группу почему не дают?  
Вопрос конечно может и странный особенно для врачей,  но нам то больным как работать?


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Апр 2021)

Всем на это наплевать.
Попробуйте антидепресант+нейролептик.

Что то я думаю насчёт хореи.
Шею поворачивает и все тут, рука слабая, нога слабая.
Все с правой стороны, диафрагма не работает. Может конечно просто спастика, тогда я очень погорячилась СМТ. Она давно уже. По ощущениям все стянуло справа, сидеть не могу, работа 10 -15 минут.
Голова болит.


----------



## Kris 911 (26 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Всем на это наплевать.
> Попробуйте антидепресант+нейролептик.


Вообщем наверное просто не добьешься!



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Что то я думаю насчёт хореи.


А что такое хорея?


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Апр 2021)

Непроизвольное сокращение мышц.


----------



## Kris 911 (26 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Непроизвольное сокращение мышц.


Возможно,  но это все от шеи и непонятно что с ней делать!  😭


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Апр 2021)

Аминотрептилин+аминозин, или другая комбинация.

На фото никакой хореи у вас нет.

У меня голова поворачивается в сторону парализованной руки и ноги.

То гипертонус мышцы как камни, то ничего вроде бы, как волнами идёт.
Снимают это всякими обезболивающими, милорелаксантами.
На пару недель, оно опять идёт, и все хуже. Нога вроде приличной была, сейчас то немеет вся.
Если даже это какая-то полинейропатия, знать бы чем ее лечить.


----------



## Kris 911 (26 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> То гипертонус мышцы как камни, то ничего вроде бы, как волнами идёт.
> Снимают это всякими обезболивающими, милорелаксантами.
> На пару недель, оно опять идёт, и все хуже. Нога вроде приличной была, сейчас то немеет вся.
> Если даже это какая-то полинейропатия, знать бы чем ее лечить.





Kaprikon написал(а):


> На фото никакой хореи у вас нет.


Да я и не говорю про себя,  я о вас думала.


----------



## Kris 911 (26 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если даже это какая-то полинейропатия, знать бы чем ее лечить.


Это точно,  вопрос всегда в том как лечить!



Kaprikon написал(а):


> На фото никакой хореи у вас нет.


На этом фото еще много чего нет,  оно давнешнее...


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Апр 2021)

А, у меня теперешней, и шею кривит в бок, очень больно.
И фиг знает,чем снять это.
Помогал вроде финлепсин, сейчас ни в какую, там где трапеция переходит в руку, как ожег по ощущениям.
Как раз туда я пыталась побить УВТ и СМТ, мышца как веревка, я не могу ее расслабить ничем. Пробовала на элипсе походить, с руками, как током там бьёт и веревка становиться ещё крепче, и закачивается в кисти.
Парез, говорят будет ещё хуже, я уже не знаю, куда хуже (

Сама уже не знаю, кому верить.
Одни говорят, что нужно там что то стимулировать, от этого ещё больше спастика.
Другие, что ничего нельзя, даже ЛФК.
Милорелаксанты на пару часов.
Амитрептилин, у меня нарушение сердечной проводимости местное.
Лёжать не возможно, сидеть не возможно, ходить ещё ничего, но говорят, что я там перегружаю что то.


----------



## Kris 911 (26 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Сама уже не знаю, кому верить.


Вот и приходится на лекарствах сидеть. Я тоже наверное сяду.  Сначала дождусь записи невролога через месяц, ждешь как манны небесной,  а как приедешь то думаешь ну и чего я ждала целый месяц?  Могла и сама себе что нибудь назначить!


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Апр 2021)

Такой тоже было))
И не раз, первый раз мне сказали, что раздражает дам возвратный нерв, катадалон прописали, нерв раздражает, я снимаю, так мы с ним и жили. 
Теперь финлепсин, но нерв все равно раздражает, и длиться это может дней 10-20, потом чуть проходит.
Мне бы сейчас нейролептик, немного снять это дело, кровоснабжение нарушено, что в руке, что в шее.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Апр 2021)

Хорошо так, после иголок ванны или черт знает чего, того, что посидела 5 минут, еле дошла сейчас, нога загнута во внутрь, в колене.
Вчера прошла, нога была нормальная.
Сейчас то косит, то отпускае.
Вроде от того, что сидела.
Мам дорогая ужас этот уже надоел.
Левая сильная.
Или она у меня нормальная один день только.
Я уже не знаю, что говорить на эту тему, стопа фиксирована, колено во внутрь хоть тресни.
Иголки в трапеции, чего там могло отключить ногу к черту совсем.

Только перед этим сказала, что нога меня радует. Порадовала.
Еле дошла.

Знать бы, что загнало так ногу.
Я своей ванной, вечными ЛФК.
Мозг, иголки.
Она складывается уже не первый раз.
В больнице тоже было, от чего я не поняла даже. Раз и слабость в ноге.
От массажа было, передняя квадратная расслабилась, мы этому порадовались. Дошла я не долго, начало клинить где-то через полтора км. Со стопы, откуда-то.
Каблуком ещё как обычно застряла в паребрике перед входом в магазин.
Удержалась.
Потом все ок.
Дошла ещё около км.
На лавке потом она отключилась, по всей длине.
Бросились поднимать.
Сказала не Надо дошла потом нормально.
И черт его знает, где клинит.
Когда шла сегодня на эти иголки, сильно болели стопы.
В колене у меня блок, но не так же, чтобы как робот ходить.

Может я действительно там что то перегружаю.
Ночью боль была от большого пальца ноги вверх по всему позвоночнику.
Я там к ней "философски относилась", лёжа калачиком. Но она не человеческая какая то, как будто штырь по всему позвоночнику, до большого пальца.
И что это, мозги, сосуды, серое или белое вещество я так и не поняла.
Бедро блокировано во внутрь, там подвздошная мышца или не работает ягодичная, совсем.


----------



## Kris 911 (30 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Может я действительно там что то перегружаю.
> Ночью боль была от большого пальца ноги вверх по всему позвоночнику.
> Я там к ней "философски относилась", лёжа калачиком. Но она не человеческая какая то, как будто штырь по всему позвоночнику, до большого пальца.
> И что это, мозги, сосуды, серое или белое вещество я так и не поняла.
> Бедро блокировано во внутрь, там подвздошная мышца или не работает ягодичная, совсем.


Ой держитесь, это все очень тяжело,  печально и непонятно что от чего.  Организм перегружается от "ничего" уже наверное...


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Апр 2021)

Я пока сама не понимаю, в отдельности я могу напрячь и расслабить любую мышцу.
Даже мышцы живота.
Все это вместе не держит никак, все с правой стороны.
Возвращаемся в состояние нога согнута, рука согнута.
Хоть ты его убей.
В положении сидя вроде бы.
Что там в этом мозгу происходит, что он позвоночник не держит нифига.
Причем со стопы до ушей, справа.
Вчера когда ходила, там много таких "расхаживается", у половины уже правая сторона "кость"  идут!
Может они уже сами не понимают за чем. Мужчины в основном.
Женщины наверное дома сидят, это как то переносят.
Видела, что совсем с кривыми спинами идут и все, по чуть чуть.
Если бы она закривилась и так осталась, ещё понятно.
Отпускает, выпрямить ее я могу.
Полезла ещё со своими ЛФК, знаю, что  спастика.


----------



## Kris 911 (30 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я пока сама не понимаю, в отдельности я могу напрячь и расслабить любую мышцу.
> Даже мышцы живота.
> Все это вместе не держит никак, все с правой стороны.
> Возвращаемся в состояние нога согнута, рука согнута.
> ...


А куда это вы ходите?


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Апр 2021)

Для начала до лифта.
Потом со временем дальше.
Если вообще без движения, никакие внутренние органы не работают.
Если делаю ЛФК, особенно на больную ногу, получаю спазм, хоть быстро, хоть медленно.
Ходить нужно не много, но часто, как сказали.
С такой ногой, как я шла сегодня и часто не подходишь. 
Шла с процедур, ещё была мысль, что лучше на машине туда ехать.Не упасть пыталась, только разве что.
Вроде получилось. 
ЛФК тоже, но не от него же я такой спазм словила, хотя вполне. Вчера шла радовалась, что стопы не болят. Рано радовалась. У меня получилось в первый раз "расходиться".
Тут многие ходят, с рюкзаками на спине, с палками. Рюкзак мне не грозит, был такой вариант, на трапеции его повесила и прошлась.
Скосило в бок.
Мужички после инсульта ходят, уже с полностью "вставшей" спиной.
Идут на одной стороне как то.
Может они просто не знают,что им делать.
Во -первых, это немного отвлекает, чтобы с ума не сойти. Социум какой то. Ну, и надежда умирает последней, хочется, чтобы немного что то работало. Я спрашивала у мужчины, куда и сколько он ходит. Говорит, что много, и долго. Но там явная спастика в ноге и руке.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Апр 2021)

Ещё я хожу, потому, что есть верхний круг кровообращения, если у меня парез, то в грудном отделе там грудной выход, немного распределить это как то надо.
Лёжа вся грудная клетка скрипит спереди.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Апр 2021)

Я когда ходила, не знала, что это спастический синдром.
Я его себе усиливаю. И руку пыталась через силу поднимать, причем не один раз, а после ванной и побольше.
Ну и получала потом онемение и параситезию, от которой пыталась избавиться, если походить.
Проходит конечно на чуть чуть, чтобы потом с новой силой зажало.
Самый хороший был вариант- еда, ханам, самомассаж и красное вино в небольшом количестве. Может постель была удобная. Оно взяли раз и прошло. Это раз и прошло, меня убивают просто. Если думать, что это от мозга, то он что, раз и включил все мышцы? Мне лететь как раз надо было, я так с сожалением думала, сейчас начнется. Держалось такое состояние месяца 2-3. Я уже жить нормальной начала. Слетело все потом, тоже не знаю от чего.
Перегрузила, пересидела.
Больше 2-3 месяцев вообще не держалось ни разу.


----------



## Kris 911 (30 Апр 2021)

А я думала это вы в реабилитационный центр какой то ходите.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Апр 2021)

Мы что то не правильно сделали с остеопатом перед новым годом-стало намного хуже. До этого было нормально. Мы с ним работали, даже лучше с каждым разом.
Он прошёлся по нерву, а потом мы начали растягивать руку, во всех направлениях. Хотя тогда она не поднималась вообще. Ну и после работы, ещё ночь я посидела за компом - к вечеру легче немного, а потом в ванную, потому,что больно. 
Вот последнее было напрасно, и руку так тянуть тоже- по всей правой стороне судорга ночью, стопу разомкнуло, руку сомкнуло. Такие фишки я не раз проделывала, только успокоиться немного, я ее "разрабатываю". Плече вперёд фиксировано,получаю прострел куда-то в челюсть и спазм в ноге дополнительно, ногу тоже "разрабатываю". Ну и пройтись конечно, в корсете. Так при спастике этот корсет, как  не о чем  И для шеи тоже. Ушки только жмёт 
И сейчас я отличилась этим УВТ и СМТ, не я его придумала. Сказано, если ничего не делать, ещё хуже. Ещё хуже не хочется. Там ещё блокады за все деньги в мышцы были назначены, так колоть уже переколото.   Хотя ягодичные мы "включили" с помощью эксцентрики и массажа. Это было здорово, потому, что все работало. И было дорого и больно с начала.
Ещё было сказано ими, что нельзя тренажёры, сильный массаж, ну и мануальную терапию. Было бы лучше сказано, сколько можно сидеть, ходить и проч. Я к ним тогда никакая приползла, а через два месяца была получеловеком, если не брать в расчет руку.
Мне бы причину знать сначала, я бы столько глупостей не делала.
Мышцы были хорошие, спастика только если долго в одной позе 
Перелет самолётом 1-2 часа нормально, больше плохо уже.
Ну и сидеть тоже пару часов можно, потом нужно движение, не сильное.
Заместо не сильного, я в спортзал спускалась, в бассейн.
Как я ещё возвращалась с этих командировок, непонятно.
Сегодня с утра было абсолютно нормально, что не понравилось потом, и в ноге была сила и в бок она не уходила.
В реабилитационный центр нужно было 8 лет назад ещё идти, тогда может быть. Если бы диагноз кто поставил. А так они мне про этот остерохондро постоянно и невроз.
При слове невроз и дико радовалась, и к меня силы дополнительные откуда-то брались, даже, когда не работало ничего. Ну немело немного, ну и бог с ним. У меня даже голова не особо кружилась, я как то "выходилась".
Нога все там же сегодня, в бок.
Самое обидное, что при этом не сядешь, потому, что потом не встанешь. Так вот как есть, так и шла, она то ровно, то отключалась в бок. Сейчас там же, хожу по квартире.
Я не думаю, что кто то сильно стремиться кого то разрабатывать и в реабилитационные центры отправлять.
Пока ещё ничего было, отбивала порог поликлинике. Ответ миофасциальный синдром, какой он миофасциальный.
Нога так же в бок пока, и ее печет зло, от пальца до колена.


----------



## Kris 911 (30 Апр 2021)

@Kaprikon, у нашего невропатолога только одна болячка это остеохондроз!  Моя мама у нее его 10 лет лечила,  пока ноги еле стала волочить, оказалось секвестрированная грыжа 6 или 7 мм не помню.  Прооперировали. А все хондроз ,  хондроз  и вот блин.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Апр 2021)

Вот как сейчас узнать какая она,и что там треснуло сбоку перед этим.
Ни листез же съехал, стрельноло сильно, что не знаю.
Пока мне говорили, что остерохондроз, мне как то веселее было. Он же у всех.
Это теперь, лестничные не такие, рука не такая. Упражнения пока не надо.
Нога эта слабая была 
Меня же ещё дёрнуло ходить,  после того, как прострелило. Это когда об все машины болтало, припаркованные к счастью. Я уже не понимала, как я на ней шла.


----------



## Kris 911 (1 Май 2021)

@Kaprikon, у меня когда позвонок  сильно съезжает,  то и простреливает бывает.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Май 2021)

@Доктор Ступин ,
Я не знаю что мне делать, у меня слабость в ноге сильная, она не держит совсем.
Я прошлась конечно зря, такое расстояние.








						Домрачева 11.12.rar
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					disk.yandex.ru
				



Что там может давать такую слабость.
С утра сила есть, потом я ей шлепаю.

Там вкладка "поясница".
Мы нерв "простимулировали" в руке, иначе сказали, будет хуже.
Так хуже стало именно после его стимуляции. У меня и так там табекулярный отек, вроде усилили.
По ощущениям не парез, а именно сильный спазм. Я ночью проснулась от ощущения, что мне штырь воткнули ниже шеи до пятки. 
Многие корешки "убивают", я "стимулирую". Если формируется миелопатия на шейном уровне, можно там что то "стимулировать"? В руках силы нет опять, никакой.
Не грубое но постоянное страдание этого шейного корешка.








						20100920.rar
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					yadi.sk
				



Я обычно восстанавливают до какого-то предела, месяца через три. Но дальше ни в какую. 
Мозг сейчас не переделывала, но был не рвномерный кровоток по ЗМА.
У меня спазмы - разные, вот так по всему позвоночнику до головы не доходя к счастью, ещё не было по моему.

В шейном отделе л1-л2 киевидная деформация, с 6-с7 киевидная деформация, в грудном она везде.
Так как с детства искривление.

Сейчас отпускает.
Вот пойми, что это такое.
Залипший атлант, аномалия, РС, кривошея, миоклония, спазмы после нарушения кровообращения 
И что делать, пункцию делать?
Не одна мышца не работает нормально сейчас с правой стороны.
И не голова падает набок, а позвоночник косит вправо, не держит короче говоря. И стопа неизвестно где.
Но если хоть чуть чуть отпускает, то должно быть легче. Сказано не трогать трапеции вообще.
Мне там что то все время расслабляли и кололи. С иголками второй раз так - попадают в место, где шестой позвонок, трапеция расслабляется, и плечо уходит вперёд.
Твердая мозговая оболочка наверное.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Май 2021)

@Kris 911, вы как то пытаетесь это разрабатывать?
Ну хоть какие-то упражнения?


----------



## Kris 911 (3 Май 2021)

А что именно разрабатывать? Мышцы шеи?


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Май 2021)

@Kris 911, нет все остальное.
У меня вроде там дужка сломана в шейно отделе - спиндилолиз.
Я просто ЛФК пытаюсь делать.
Там спондилез, там дужка.
Спина не держится.


----------



## Kris 911 (3 Май 2021)

Ничего абсолютно не делаю.
А у меня спондилолистез с2 с6 , это и есть перелом дужки позвонков, вся шея разъехалась, из за этого наверно с ногами проблема.


----------



## Весёлый (3 Май 2021)

@Kris 911, 
Спондилолистез - смещение позвонка.
Спондилолиз - нарушение целостности дужки позвонка (незаращение).


----------



## Kris 911 (3 Май 2021)

Это врожденное получается?


----------



## Весёлый (3 Май 2021)

Не обязательно. И травма может быть, и полученное заболевание в ходе жизни.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Май 2021)

@Kris 911, так к мануальному терапевту точно тогда не нужно.
С переломами.

Мой мануальный терапевт метод Лоскутовой применял.
Я думаю, почему мне было легче.
Усилила я себе спастику.
Сидением, не правильной ходьбой, ЛФК.
После СМТ и УВТ, кол по всей спине, с правой стороны. Иголки ещё.
Массаж сильный нельзя.
Я думала что угодно, корме этой спастики.
Не работает вся правая сторона.
И эксцентрика мне шла, потому, что спастика.

В кистях и стопах.


----------



## DimaA (4 Май 2021)

Kris 911 написал(а):


> ... вся шея разъехалась, из за этого наверно с ногами проблема.


А как у вас проблема в ногах выражается ?


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Май 2021)

@DimaA, последний раз плохо она выражает.
Раньше была парасиарастезия, но на ноге я могла ходить. 
Теперь просто складывает в колене и все.
Не знаю, нужно как то врача вызвать.
Так я до машины не дойду.
Если там поломан дужка, грыжа ушла в глубь, и шмоля широко сильно.
То наверное "трындец котенку".
Там такой склероз по этому нерву да и не только. Фиг там что восстановиться.
Последний болевой был, как будто мне горячий штырь в шею вогнали.
Вернее от 7 шейного куда-то вниз.
Нога подвернулась в коленке.
Не знаю, кого вызвать.
Пока баклосан пью.

Парастезия - онемение.


----------



## Kris 911 (4 Май 2021)

DimaA написал(а):


> А как у вас проблема в ногах выражается ?


Они очень слабые словно внутри трусятся,  если присяду,  встаю с опорой либо очень медленно.  Ноги очень холодные,  почти не согреваються,  только ходить надо, а холить долго не могу начинают болеть и колоть,  больно наступать на ступни.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Май 2021)

@Kris 911, я не могу поверить, что виновата шея, десять лет слышу, что не она.
Тоже самое. Последний год.
Я до шеи не могу дотронуться рукой опять. Все справа. Грыжа левосторонняя, конфликт двухсторонний. До этого у меня ничего не мерзло, и не подгибалось.Голова кружилась, если сидеть. Я фото посмотрела, так у меня парез этот с самого начала, практически 10 лет. Даже не то, что он был парез, а плечо ушло вперёд.
И парастезия в трапеции, но она проходила раньше.
Я не знаю даже, лёжать сейчас дольше. Так я на спине не могу.
Они ещё с СМТ своим, иголками, мне только хуже, рука опять вниз ушла.
Я ее ещё вверх напрасно поднимаю.



Если походить и мне легче.
Не сразу, где-то день на 10.
Там после иголок, СМТ так "стукнуло".
Я ещё со своими сумками.
Ведь оно восстанавливалось постепенно. Дёрнуло меня в эти командировки, и за компом сидеть ещё. Я сейчас вообще сделать ничего не могу, руку приводит к туловищу.
Болевой синдром средней пакости, по всей спине.
Ещё и наколола туда всякой ерунды.

@Kris 911, вы лучше этой шеей часто не щелкайте.
Это мне сейчас говорят, что массаж нельзя было, щёлкать тоже.
А десять лет кто ей только не щёлкал, это шеей. Может ещё какие варианты есть, чтобы ее лечить.


----------



## Kris 911 (4 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Kris 911, вы лучше этой шеей часто не щелкайте.
> ... десять лет кто ей только не щёлкал, это шеей. Может ещё какие варианты есть, чтобы ее лечить.


Может и есть, но у нас нет.  А ехать куда то денег нет таких.  Я даже из за этого работать нормально не могу, чтоб хоть чуть чуть заработать.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Май 2021)

Я думаю я тоже уже.
Последний раз меня так хлестало, что ни один нормальный человек больше работать так не захочет.
Я когда шла вчера, мне отключало там все постепенно. И ногу и руку.
И так всегда, когда кто-то касается 7 шейного позвонка.
Плечо это, как камень.
Меня судорги лупили все время.
Часов по 6, я не знала, как снимать.
Из за этого и рука так ушла.
Нагрузки больше. Так они обычные.
Ходить конечно я напрасно начала, раз так сильно повело.
Это хорошо, что дошла как то.


----------



## Kris 911 (4 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я думаю я тоже уже.
> Последний раз меня так хлестало, что ни один нормальный человек больше работать так не захочет.
> Я когда шла вчера, мне отключало там все постепенно. И ногу и руку.


это печально все...

У меня наверное депрессия началась уже,  ничего не хочу,  будущего страшусь.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Май 2021)

Kris 911, не печально, нужно пробовать антидепры.
У меня было триста способов восстановления, сменить работу, не делать постоянно зарядки.
Я выбрала работу и командировки.
Как раз то, что нельзя.
А как мне было здорово после последнего самолёта, и потом три часа в машине, я ещё и ботекс туда наколола. Так вроде шея держалась чуть чуть, и вот так же стреляло.
Я как то поездом вернулась потом, и опять по новой.
Что сказать, если нет головы.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Май 2021)

@Kris 911, от депрессии тоже могут быть такие синдромы.
У меня была травма в детстве, сильная, так что не удивительно, что у меня там все разъехалось, и не так работает.
А вообще восстанавливаться нужно было медленно. Я не знаю, что то случилось в 10 лет назад. Или я промерзла, или перетаскала сумки.
Но вообще то сделала и то и то.
Поднялось давление до 200, не могли сбить. Вот после этого и понеслось.
Я даже не знала, что у меня спастика.
С ней оказывается нужно было осторожно быть, мышцы действительно больше расслаблять, массаж если, то лёгкий.
Диагноз никто не ставил нормально, я бы себя больше берегла.
А так вены все побиты на руках, к мануальным терапевтам как на работу, особенно сначала.
Сильный поворот шеи вправо, был неправильно сделан. Мне совали там все, ещё и массаж, который нельзя.
Ещё я после этого ходить пошла, нужно было лёжать.


----------



## Kris 911 (4 Май 2021)

Вот у меня тоже мануальный терапевт дрова что мог,  а теперь голова живет своей жизнью такое ощущение. Сегодня выпила полтора кружки пива и я летаю - ноги горят, наконец то они теплые!  Жалко много нельзя выпить - голова болеть начинает.  Да печально как то и Спиться нельзя из за такой болячки.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Май 2021)

Есть такое дело.
Мне раньше помогало красное вино или шампанское. Чуть чуть. И сейчас поможет наверное, не на долго.
Вообще помогает спиртное, если кривошея спастическая.
У меня уже не знаю, какая.
Мне сказали ещё на скорой, не трогать трапеции. Так не ймется же.
У меня раньше проходило это к обеду где-то. Но каждый день.
Сейчас тоже, если обезболить.
Баралгин помогал. Центральный болевой синдром. Раз и в один момент отпускает.


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Май 2021)

На память.
Ровно 9 лет назад, когда я зашла на сайт. Тут уже видно, что с рукой что то не так. Мама дорогая, сколько судорог, боли, попыток исправить.
За 10 лет было.  Без диагноза все это время. Сейчас ответ трапеция не восстановила.



Не восстановима.

Стеноз, грыжи, грыжа шмоля, миелопатия.


----------



## горошек (8 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Тут уже видно, что с рукой что то не так


Мне не видно. Красивая женщина и всё!


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Май 2021)

У меня сейчас очень не так, @горошек.
Она работает всего чуть чуть, и ее приводит к туловищу. И болит нога сильно.
До кухни не доходим, короче говоря.
До магазина тоже. Бывает получше, но не на долго. Последний раз, когда шла мне уже показалось, что это все, у меня все отключилось. Все приводящие и какие там есть тормозные пути.

Голова повернулась вправо, может кривошея все таки.
Мне давление перед этим сбили с 200, может резко. Я не поняла причину своей "резкой" поломки.
Сейчас если лежать дня 4-5 бывает лучше, но не всегда.
С рукой, как мне объяснили, при столь длительном парезе, я имею ввиду последний год, происходят функциональные изменения в мозге.
Не сделать уже ничего.
К тому же у меня спастика.
Сначала она была как положительный синдром, то есть, что надежда хоть как то рукой работать есть. То теперь нет, негатив. Нужно было не работать за компом, и без ЛФК конечно.

Я пыталась вчера ну хоть какое то движение, адекватное, нет вниз и все.
ЛФК -с логтя все немое, и опять этот поворот.  Пока молюсь чтобы прошел болевой опять. Он в этот раз ниже, где-то в районе грудной клетки .
Но руки слабые обе, парстезии.
Мне чтобы текст набрать нужно время, и не дай бог лёжа на спине.

С праздником всех наступающим)
Я очень хочу дождаться, чтобы деревья начали цвести.
Самое любимое время года.
Не могу я ее разогнуть эту руку.
Упражнения зря наверное, или сильно.



У меня как у Веселого, набирает обороты до совсем с ума можно сойти, потом легче немного. В этот момент я пытаюсь там что то разработать.
Нужно не трогать.

Чтобы набрать текст я держу руку подушкой)) Не удобно, но можно.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Май 2021)

Я ее все разработать пытаюсь.
Спазм усиливаю по видимому.
Нужно уже не трогать наверное.
Хоть болеть не будет.
Я так на работу хочу(

Действительно, трески после судорги.
Без нее нет.
Если не делать сильных движений, то ничего вроде. До положения лёжа, что грустно.

Контрактура в плечевом, потянула назад и руки поразгибала, и получила спазм ещё сильнее, не могла руку совсем разогнуть, только подушкой.
До этого даже убрать смогла.
Массажей себе надела зачем-то.
Там лёгкий массаж нужно, я не лёгкий.
К тому же опять руку перегрузила.

Вот зараза.
У меня коленный сустав согнут, плечевой разомкнут.
Я даже не знаю, как все это безобразие правильно зафиксировать.
Если контрактура в колене- правильно его выпрямить, или не трогать.
Если плечевой выпрямлен, то правильно его могут или разогнуть.
Чтобы не было сильной контрактуры?
Спастику себе сделала ЛФК.
Колено фиксировано, я им там машу как то, плечо разомкнуто, сгибаю.
Вот неймётся мне.
Отжиматься даёт) на такой спастике, чего не поотжиматься то.
Вернее больше планку делать даёт.
Любое поднятие рук выше места фиксации плеча, очень чревато.
Хотя этого успешно добиваемся.
Трясет после спазмов.

В плече я уже догадалась, что нужно подушку,  и руку в сторону немного.

Получается слегка размять))
У меня контрактура в предплечье.
Не мять эти мышцы сказали, а как они включаться будут, если все забито.
СМТ я не знаю, может оно и поможет, если бы не контрактура в колене.

Наговорил всякой хрени мне.
Иза пареза в руке повело всю спину.
Получается с руками.
Оказывается нужно разминать зажатые мышцы, я их трогать боялась.
Столько врачей на форуме, и не малейшего ответа.
Ведь есть у многих спасический синдром?
Капитализм, что не выгодно, то отметаем.
С руками получилось немного, вот с ногой с такой рукой попробуй, что сделай.
Кровообращение пошло)
Если я что то "включу", это будет просто замечательно.
Из по руки все уходит в спину вниз, в ТБС.
Там я не достану, а нужно как то.
Перед этим пробовала Йогой 23 хоть как то это место зацепить, бестолку.
Если я упираюсь на руки, тбс приведён.
ЛФК усиливаю, йогой усиливаю.

Я пока могу сказать только, что нужно разминать не слабые мышцы, а спазмированы мышцы, а потом ЛФК.
Разминать слабые мышцы бессмысленно.
Упражнения должны быть такими, чтобы сильная сторона, место спазма не вызывала ответный спазм, т.е ассиметричными.
Я "включаю" руки в движение, но не могу включить ТБС, так сну его зажатой рукой.
Объяснить кому то,что это спастика, не реально, мнут всю спину.
В руках пошло кровоснабжение.
У меня в бедре приводящая контрактура, которой ещё нет и полугода. 
По задней поверхности бедра.
Отведением бедра, поднятием ноги я ее провоцирую. Нога как у кузнечика, подгибается в колене.
Руки немного лучше.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Май 2021)

На фото "Гражданка" дальше выход в парк, там аэропорт, ещё со времён отечественной войны.
Мемориал славы погибшим летчиков, памятников не много. Там сегодня будет салют и праздничные мероприятия-шашлык конечно) и салют. Тут не далеко Балтика, было время, когда сильно пахло морем, я думала с ума сойду, такой классный запах и чайки прилетали постоянно.
Сейчас нет, наверное течение не так пошло, или ещё не растаял снег на Балтике. Сейчас поздняя весна.
Я тогда встала, три года назад, плохо было жутко, но встала.
Ходили потом на это кладбище.
Там наверное был не большой аэродром. Памятников не много.
Я помню, как меня после травмы бабушка "расхаживала". Во Львове.
Тоже день победы, я начала немного ходить и мы пошли на парад. Сам город красивый, ещё парад, Мне тяжело конечно было, молчала но шла.
Там есть тоже военное кладбище, война там больше коснулась или войн было больше.
Там "Стеллы" рядами могилы лётчикам, погибшим, там далеко не двадцать, несколько тысяч. Все ухожено было так.
А на севере вообще все "скромно"  -за 69 параллелью. Там тоже сегодня будет парад скорее всего.
Север это отдельная тема, и может моя "любовь". Там  четыре года наши и немцы держали оборону.
"Копаньеры" под танки- это такая здоровая штука, за которой этот танк может спрятаться. Дороги, там где дорог быть не может, фактически.
Места, шириной 1.2 из камня, рядом только гранит, где этот камень брали только. И до сих пор по этим "дорогам" можно ездить на машине на самом деле. Если снег сойдёт конечно.
Долина славы там.
Есть озеро, как блюдце, идеальной формой, там дзоты немецкие под водой. Самые настоящие, не зря мы там 4 года "висели" друг против друга.Каждый что то копал).


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Май 2021)

Когда мне говорят про " капитализм" я не понимаю, как можно было пойти на такую дешёвую удочку в такой стране?
Которая и воевать то не умеет, все что завоевоно отдаёт, и не один век, начиная с Александра 1, а может и раньше.
Так не любить то что имеем, это абсурдная традиция.
Я не видела красивее мест, чем в нашей стране. Не видела такой самоотдачи.
Капитализм, я когда уже училась.
Это сохрани для своих потомков, а не отдай все.

Спасибо, у меня не боль, а парез.
Пытаюсь, на сколько это можно.

Включается не на долго)

" Можешь лежать" я пришлю ветеринар это хорошо))

Не могу ее "включить" эту руку.
Мозг ещё, кроме индукции и дедукции.
Это все физика. А тут она не работает.
Натяжение мозг воспринимает как избыточное, и хочет ещё больше уменьшить натяжение. 
Таблетки бессмысленно глотать конечно, так как не мы это придумали.
Закон такой.
Поработала я рукой с парезом.
Плохого ничего и хорошего тоже, прижало опять.
Если бы не так давно было, а так у меня в бедре контрактура, в плече тоже, я долго им быть такими не давала, как умела.

К индукции - расширению и дедукции сжатию, там нет потенциала- стимула, или связи, чтобы работало.
Пробую опять конечно, спасибо за ролик.

Я себя "клетчатым"  наверное это уже не чувствую называется, а ощущаю.
Какая то часть включается, потом все.
Блин, чего оно меня совсем не отключит, что там за связи ещё остались.

Спастика😂🤣😣🥵


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Май 2021)

Сейчас Львов прикреплю.
Там такой город красивый, особенно Львовянки, и улицы узкие, совсем не для капитализма)
Под областным театром река, она специально уведена в трубы. В СПб мечтают такое сделать.
Мне в детстве тогда показалось, что оно огромное()
Ещё я очень любила Харьков.
Там что то средне между Европой и азей- разброс то же, но особенно мне нравилась Сумская, там булыжная мостовая и запах кофе, как во Львове, по "венски". Блины, нельзя этого говорить всего(
У нас уже и стран и городов таких нет.
Во Львове собирали автобусы, сначала Лаз, это такая маленькая наша "отсебятина", а потом, совместно с чешскими коллегами, мы там работали такую длинную ерунду в два вагона с прицепом посередине, которая катает людей по сей день.
Правда уже по другим названием.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Май 2021)

Сейчас смотрела эту "Сумскую" в Харькове, нет ничего особенного наверное. Но сколько ассоциаций))
От Генри Миллера до Ремарка)
Мы смеялись когда-то по поводу кальвадоса. Кальвадос, это яблочная водка. А по большому счету мягкий вискарь. У меня свадьба когда была, я там очень жуткой хотела попробовать, что так любили во времена Ремарка.
Мне муж на это сказал, что в погребе у деда кальвадос бочками) Он преувеличил конечно, что то среднее между коньяком и виски.
Шампанское принес вчера, не расслабляет ничего, думала поможет.


----------



## Весёлый (9 Май 2021)

@Kaprikon, я читаю.
Меня не видно, но я есть.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Май 2021)

Долина Славы в Мурманске)
Это не моя фотография.
Но если проехать дальше, и спуститься по дороге построенной нашими пленными, через сопку, там такие места: с сёмгой с грибами, которые в корзину просяться.
Это сейчас там так, до мая. Потом все распускается на один два месяца.
И потом опять
Я когда в эти места попала, и мне сказали, что после ранения или когда самолёт сбит немецкие, ну я думаю, и наши лётчики, ползли на "базу", через сопки и снег в полярную ночь.
Я тогда сразу же сказала,
, что я бы не ползла не куда, и так сбили, и револьвер имеется, ну и мороз к тому же, к ночи усиливается.
Озера там красивые и вода чистая, страна "Суоми"))
Снимок не самый классный, но летом там как в сказке.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Май 2021)

@Весёлый, вы читаете, я не знаю как снять боль. Вот и строчу.
Там солнце такое, и курить хочется, прости не могу эти 500 метров, аж злит.
Вот нужно было так убить руку своими амбициями.
Должно быть получше, к вечеру.

@Весёлый, у меня болевой то прошел)
Я как то стесняюсь на улицу выйти, потому, что трясти будет.
Но в принципе терпимо.
Знала бы я что трясет так, потому, что нейропатия))

Сейчас проити легче наверное будет, я боюсь, что кто то со стороны заметить.


----------



## Весёлый (9 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> я не знаю как снять боль


Делайте что-нибудь, отвлекайтесь. Мне это немного помогает.
Если не можете долго ходить, можно в доме что-нибудь по-тихоньку делать.
С перерывами на отдых.
Никто нам помогать не будет, кроме нас самих.
Нужно быть сильными, иначе пропадем.
Я иногда на карачках по дому ползал, но что-то делал все равно.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Знала бы я что трясет так, потому, что нейропатия))


От нейропатии не трясет. Трясет от стресса из-за постоянной боли.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> у меня болевой то прошел)


Уже хорошо.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> я боюсь, что кто то со стороны заметить.


Забейте. Думайте о себе.
Стадо пусть думает, что хочет, это их проблемы.
Наведите марафет, оденьтесь элегантно и в свет.
Вы - женщина умная, привлекательная.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Май 2021)

Я местами такая, обычно под вечер, если нет спазмов)
На корачках это было позавчера, сегодня должно подутихнуть.
Я реально как клетчатый- у меня правая только на сгибание()
Я там быстро прочитала, чтобы не грустить, что разрезают какой то гаглий. Сейчас проити попробую.
Контрактура не фиг плодить.

Сейчас мне уже интересно, даже не зло.
Ну была у меня спастика, почему об этом не сказать нормально.
Все же видно, при любом тесте.
На фото видно.
Я бы не усиливала ее, уменьшала наоборот.
Сейчас прошла как работ, рука согнута.
ТБС разомкнут.
Ведь не было этого ещё не давно.
Спазмы постоянные эти.
Я себе что то там убила, я бы не убивала.
Рука высохла, к таким четям.
Я понимаю, мозг, но мозг мне давал думать, двигаться.
Нужно было просто не усугублять.
На хорею не похоже.
На парез похоже.
И на то,что меня реально отключило три дня назад.
Идти даёт.

Правая нога от колена, правая рука от логтя, тонус до беспредела просто.

Не стесняюсь, триста метров и назад прошла. Не шатало, не болтало, работает- кисть на сигибание, локоть на сгибание, правая нога прямая, тбс колом. Мидокалм нельзя наверное, как идиотка его ела горстью, а потом зарядку, только хуже.
Сейчас попробую снимать это массажем, не знаю на сколько можно, может вообще нельзя.
Когда я делаю сама, мне хуже, чтобы размять руку, eще ничего, но ногу размять практически не возможно, рукой разминаю и сворачивюсь.
Никогда не думала, что буду писать о себе такие вещи. В ванную не залезть.
Сбылась мечта идиота, шампанское муж вчера только вечером поздно принес и мороженное, сама дошла)
Шея эта в сторону совсем вернее вся правая сторона, от пальца до пятки.
Болевого нет пока, может из за шампанского.
Человек идиот короче, молить бога,чтобы прошел болевой синдром, а потом делать растяжки, и стоять в планке, на руке с атрофированным мвшцами. Хотя я там себе проверила, что правой ТБС залип полность.
Левая нога поднимается легко, правая на 30 градусов, это ес ли собака. Наклоняться вперёд сидя к левой не могу, как мешает что, к правой легко.
Рука как у кобры с натянутой кожей.
В планке стою, отдаться там не надо.
В берёзке стою, что удивительно, это все аккуратно. Или умерла уже та часть мозга которая отвечала за наклон к ноге, но осталась та, что за берёзку отвечает. В берёзке я на шею не становлюсь, только на лопатках держусь. У меня наоборот как то, движением в ноге, в ЛФК, тоже поделала, такими как отведение бедра, и подъем ноги, я усиливаю себе спазм. Мидокалм ела специально, чтобы поделать хоть что то.
А вообще, к большому сожалению, не работают разгибатели сгибатели в гипертонусе.
Справа нога косит, рука просит.

Руку прижимает к туловищу, какие подушки я там не ложу, чтобы растянуть.

Не пошло все лечение, потому, что я тащилась после него на работу, нужно было домой, на такси и тихонько.

Лимфостаз такой это.
Подвигали немного, есть у меня замечательный кореец такой.
Ещё с тренажеров с ним знакома.
Завтра оно конечно опять все на место встанет, но сейчас ничего так.
Слабая нога совсем и все показывает на место, где листез.
И не я отключилась, а нога эта стала отказывать, я понимаю, что ее клинит, и я сейчас свалюсь.
Может стоит ещё с поясницей побороться, там диск весь пустой совсем.

И совсем слабые пальцы руки, мизинец и второй.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Май 2021)

Наделала себе всего, что можно.
У меня парез в ноге и руке.
Стопы оказывается нужно было подпирать валиком, чтобы не висели.
У меня стопы висят.  Руку нужно было трогать и разрабатывать, и носить на косынке, я так ходила, и в сторону правой руки меня валит теперь.
Сухожилия растянуто, ещё в него накололи деки, и руку промяли, и она грохнула совсем. Это перед новым годом, ногу распрямило, но в колене она не болталась так.
ЛФК нужно было делать нормально, а не тянуть на себя стопу только их расстягивала каждый раз.
Спазмы меня бьют потому, что нога приведена, бедро. До этого нога держала. Если сидеть, то конечно тяжело потом.
Куча врачей, какие-то иголки, расслабление трапеций, капельницы в пораженную руку.
Какие то семейные заболевания, которых не было отродясь.
Последний раз меня просто начало отключать по дороге домой.
И дикая боль в ТБС, я ещё перед этим прошлась много.
Это так к сведению, при парезе нельзя, чтобы провисали стопы.
Эх блин, куча роликов на эту тему.
Мне так плохо не было.
Вернее было так плохо, что мозг отключило от боли просто.
Так плохо не было до попытки "восстановления".


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Май 2021)

Столько роликов в интернете, нужно было самой вытягиваться как то.
Диафрагма справа не работает, ещё и Мидокалм.
Я даже не знаю, какой это реабилитации подлежит.
Даже с массажистом, если его можно.
Серое белое вещество, скрутка.
Конечно скрутка, если стопа во внутрь.
Там такая контрактура в правом ТБС, что ничем не пробить не могу.
Ещё и иголки в щиколотки.
Я понимаю, что медицина, наука прикладная. Но так удачно ее приложить, это просто здорово.
Стопы мне тоже иголками пытались оживить, я думала взвою там.
В колене блок конкретно, и оно уходит вправо. Как я на этом сидела и ходила? Ещё и антидепресанты.
Так не было депрессии. У меня к каждому врачу была одна просьба, узнать, где и почему не так работает.
ВЭБы, гиперкинез, куча каких-то таблеток. Я восстанавливалась всегда хорошо, если правильно это делать.
Тут единственно правильный совет за все деньги был не перегружать и все.
Сейчас я стопы на себя конечно, но меня при этом в при этом в при бросает. Соматофорное расстройство, с ума сойти. Там такой болевой по всему позвоночнику был в последний раз. Когда я этой рукой ещё и щёлкать там что то пыталась.
И устаю я быстро. Делаю ЛФК конечно. Мне бы помощника нормального, чтобы колено не уходило.
Муж меня трогать боиться хоть что то разминать. Я потом катаюсь от боли по кровати пол дня.
Причем какими-то волнами, то хорошо то плохо. Но плечо, там уже живого места нет.
Если долго лежать, то постепенно я начинаю ходить, не далеко конечно и не сразу.
Я попробовала поднять ногу вчера, есть в йоге упражнение такое.
Там все так плотно "залипло", вся нога.
Удивительно, что не слупило вчера сразу.
Особенно было здорово, когда меня " тестировали" с этой ногой. Я как то до врача добралась, вана, как положено с утра, пол спины не чувствую, иду по "приборам", может габа ещё действовала, про ванную только сейчас сказали, что зря. Мне начали ещё ноги и руки отводить, наверное рефлексы проверять. Особенно подъем ноги, я тогда ещё гибкая была довольно, и Мидокалм помогал. Сняли уколами спастику. Так после этого тестирования меня трясло пол дня, давление неизвестно где, трясет всю.
Все равно восстановилась. В командировку слетала и съездила не в одну. Неужели так трудно диагностировать спасический синдром и дистонию, после того, как сделано резкое движение.
Сколько нужно закончить институтов для этого.

Если спина сильно выгнута, на ней нельзя плавать,чтобы не испортить ещё больше и не усугублять проблемы.
Сначала действительно, мне помог бассейн. Но там был и батерфляй и брас и только чего нет, и кроль.
Сколько глупостей наделано конечно.
А конкретно стало плохо после сауны с бассейном. Это уже был предел наверное, вода в бассейне холодная, в сауне тепло. Я обычно больше 5 минут не сидела там, а тут вроде собеседник нашелся ещё, и что спину зажимает от нервов тоже сказал. Ну и проплыла метро 50, со своим плечом.
Массаж потом. Ну и закончились все тренировки на этом.
А так мне там здорово обручи помогали, я пару штук их крутила, убирала зажимы под рукой, и на руках крутила тоже, на обеих.
Растяжками убирала забитость мышц, тем же цигун тоже.
Рука "хрустела", но не сильно.
Мышцы ещё какие-то там получались.
Все как положено была эта спастика с утра, к обеду ее не было. В первый день вообще как заново родился.
Гантели над головой, по 8 кг,чего им не расти, как голову не снесла себе.
А перед этим каталась тоже волчком, ела золофт, и с ним и каталась.
Что там происходит, в этом мозгу,что на чуть чуть он все это включает.
Даже месяц назад, я сначала тихонько от аптеки прошла, потом дальше.
Потом к нейрохирургу. И прошли спазмы. Постепенно так, легко.
Раз и отпустило, боли такой не было конечно, как когда я пыталась работать. В последни́ дни ад конечно был.

Где мне ещё жаловаться то)
Ну заодно и негативный опыт.
Ногу не даёт отводить, сегодня я по правильному, пару раз.
Колено гуляет конечно, если болеть не будет сильно, завтра буду чем то его фиксировать, чтобы не уходило.
У меня связка в пояснице уже кость местами. Милорелаксанты не берут. Ещё летом было ничего так, после  хорошей дозы дня через 4 все ок.
Сейчас не берет ничего, только НСПВ.
Габапетин просто ноль эмоций, на животе если лежать с валиком под грудью и выпрямить руку, и согнуть ногу, вроде трапеция расслабляется.
Заодно и приводящая тянется.

Долго только лежать нужно.
Не знаю,уже по крупинкам там что то собираю. Что и как, мышца твердая,как камень в руке. Почему она прошла до этого. Почему где-то через месяц, и что ей не хватает сейчас.
Вчера я в холод конечно пошла, там спазм обеспечен.
Никаких проверок я ей уже не делаю, и так понятно, и руку тяну осторожно совсем.

Ведь каким то чудом я смогла встать год назад. Дойти до этого парка.
Там по нему гулять ещё.
Ходить каждый день по 12000 шагов.
И парез этот был тогда уже.

В ноге не было так сильно.
Я тогда не знала диагноз наверное, и так отважно стремилась на работу.
Для меня это и общение и отвлечение,вообще всё.
Там ещё и сумки, вернее чемодан даже, там не 3кг далеко.
А в последнюю командировку я пулей уже вылетала. Чтобы успеть в перерывах между спазмами.
Их не было практически уже, меньше 6 часов, от и до. Вот за это время нужно было уложиться как то.
Получалось как то.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Май 2021)

В ногу вроде пошло тепло немного, может не зря массаж делала, но к пояснице было не дотронуться совсем, все стянуто набок.
Массаж был лёгкий.
Стопы лежат правильно, рука тоже с подушкой на растяжение. Все равно в руку постреливает немного.
Там этой спастики три этапа, у меня вроде второй, это когда кожа краснеет, но ещё не до конца все встало колом, движения немного есть.

Читаю про эту спастику.
Нельзя было так делать.
Работать с кривой рукой.
Я воду не пью днями, когда идут спазмы. Мне просто за ней не дойти.
Встаю не правильно, на пальчики, нужно на стопу всю становиться.
Нельзя было давление сбивать резко, как мне сделали, нужно было постепенно.
Лёгкие, если лежать, там все зажато, поэтому я пыталась ходить.
При скривленной шее там даже если тромбов не много, нужно лежать с валиком под шеей, половина успеха.
Нельзя тренировать силу, а нужно точность движений.
Не берет у меня уже спастику эту никакой баклосан.
Поведено все неизвестно куда.
Воду пить не меньше чем два три литра.
Из еды нельзя, то что крахмал содержит. И так лежу.
Да я в принципе и ее ем.
Никакие антидепресанты спастику не снимают, наоборот.
Может мотивацию немного повышают.
Движения главное, чтобы они точными были.
А не как получиться.
НСПВ ещё столько.
У меня тромбокрит высокий, его нужно было понижать.
Что там от мозга и связей осталось, уже не знаю, но картинка у меня клетчатая такая, то чуть включиться рука, нога, то нет.

Настрочила, сколько могла)
Вообще хорошего мало.
Все мышцы ригидные, вся правая сторона.
С рукой не понятно как то.
Я не скажу,что она стала сильнее.
В кисти уменьшилась спастичность может быть.
Как оно меня замучило уже.
Особенно вот это то проходит, то нет.
У меня никто толком понять ничего не мог, и муж в шоке.
Меня трусит по 3-4дня, потом нормально,через месяц.
Потом по новой. Он думал сначала,что я притворяюсь. 
Потом увидел,что нет.
Я не знаю как по какой шкале оценить даже такой болевой синдром.
И точно он не от мышц и грыж наверное.

Эту чертову спастику может запускать теперь что угодно.

Когда такими жёсткими мышцы не были мне помогал баклосан.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Май 2021)

Парализовало мне руку.
Пробовала вчера пройти.
Первый раз ещё терпимо.
Вечером было очень напрасно.
Опять дошла, но очень пожалела.
Нельзя ее было так стимулировать ее СМТ, в ней такая спастика.
Если бы мне ботекс вкололи в спазмированные мышцы начиная с руки, она бы была функциональной.
А так с согнутой в локте рукой жить не удобно. Наверное всю спину мне эта "отстающая" рука и испортила.
Сейчас я уже не понимаю, что она делает, болтается и по моему пытается согнуться в локте.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Май 2021)

Спастический парез, и руки и ноги.
Разрабатываю, как получается.
У меня все время было желание ходить.
Хотя честно сказать, получалось плохо.
Вернее получалось, но вечно немела эта нога.
Я уже сейчас не ставлю задачу ходить.
Рука как у куклы, сгибается в локтевом суставе.
Разрабатываю, если бы ещё знать как правильно и реально ли это вообще.
Через столько времени.
Вышла на улицу.
Мышцы все жёсткие.
Стопа вся немая.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Май 2021)

@AIR
Центральный парез и спастика сильная.
Делала я сейчас эту парчу.
Голень никакая.
Даже мять ее не хочется.
Фото нужно сильно уменьшать.


----------



## AIR (25 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Голень никакая.


Вечером или завтра попробую нарисовать. На фото, там где мышца прямо "бугром" , может поджиматься нерв.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Май 2021)

@AIR, нарисуйте пожалуйста!
Он там пережимается, а что с ним делать я не знаю!

Сделала какую-то "кашу" на спине из этого твердого отека.
Я наверное сильно там жму.


----------



## AIR (25 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я наверное сильно там жму.


Понимание приходит тяжело и медленно   



Kaprikon написал(а):


> нарисуйте пожалуйста!


Снимок для рисунка все же не очень показательный.  Пока попробую описать словами..
Передне-наружная поверхность верхней трети голени,  примерно на 5 см ниже коленной чашечки и вниз.. понажимать - болит ли, несколько дней поразминать не очень сильно и оценить результат..


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Май 2021)

@AIR,  у меня спастика, так как парез.
Так как в ноге, так и в руке.
Поделала я парчу, и только убедилась, что это так. Рука "упала" через 5 минут.
Спастический парез - тридцать три удовольствия, и  зубчатое колесо, и парастезия и спастика и слабость потом.  Нога "косит
Рука эта поражена давно.
Такой спастики сильной не было.
Со спастикой конечно бороться бесполезно.

Хорошо, что голень сфотографировала а то меня все тянет там на дорожки какие-то, как не ЛФК, так слезы.
В "парче" я там потрещала конечно руками. Колено болтается, я не знаю будет ли от этого толк.

@AIR,
Вместо плотного отека в трапеции "болото" и прострел по всей длине позвоночника и вверх и вниз.
Вот картинка голени, не страшная, как у меня, а где именно мне?
Спасибо.



У меня в колене "контрактура", может он там зажиматься?

Где именно нужно понажимать?


----------



## AIR (27 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Где именно нужно понажимать?





> На картинке черточка с надписью "малоберцовый нерв" как раз и указывает.. также немного повыше и чуть вперёд.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Май 2021)

@AIR, спасибо.


----------



## Дина (27 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я наверное сильно там жму.


Огромное спасибо Андрею Иосифовичу за вразумление "жмякать мягонько" . Попридавливала я СЛЕГКА больное место в голени два дня и оно уже НЕ БОЛЬНОЕ. Конечно, там "лёгкий случай" был, но до этого я пыталась массировать и разминать и это было больно, но очень кстати попался совет "нажать и подержать". И работает ведь!


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Май 2021)

@Дина, с какой вы силой нажимаете?


----------



## Дина (27 Май 2021)

@Kaprikon, так, чтобы нажатие было, но боли не было или прямо чуть-чуть. Ну вот любое НЕбольное место можно ведь сжать до боли.
Т.е. я нащупала, что именно в этом месте у меня болезненный комок и в следующий раз нажимаю с силой (в смысле не глажу, а именно нажимаю), но стараюсь, чтобы боли не было. И задерживаю это положение.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Май 2021)

Спастика это ад какой-то.
Парчу я не правильно "поделала".
Усилила себе там все, что можно.
Увела в спазм и лестничные, и грудной отдел.
Ещё и на апликаторе полежалп, гипертонус такой, что просто нет сил 
Уже и баклосан и сирдалуд и финлепсин.
Контрактура у меня в плечевом суставе.

@AIR, вот такая чудесная у меня рука.
Больше подходит там, где сгибание в локте, и кисть вниз, плечо вперёд.
Если походить, то руке легче, она немного распрямляется.
Это не считая контрактуры в ноге, как на снимке.
Все справа.
Можно ли расшевелить ее как то упражнениями?
Она ещё болит так чертовски, не знаю, как ее положить.



Бицепс не работает совсем, только сгибание? Не работает трапеция, не работает зубчатая.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Май 2021)

@Доктор Ступин.
1) табекулярный отек С6-С7, с парезом обеих рук
2) радиальное поражение лучевого нерва, парез правой руки
3) что можно сделать?
Спасибо

Вернее парез больше выражен справа.


----------



## Моби Дик (29 Июн 2021)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Мы с дочерью отказались от операции 10 лет назад. Сколиоз 4. Спина не идеальна. Устает. Болит после репетиционной нагрузки, когда играет более 4 ч. в день.  Периодически дочери приходят мысли об ОП, но, то что пока удалось не снизить темпа жизни без нее, я рассматриваю, как положительное явление.  От профессиональной игры на скрипке пришлось отказаться - было несовместимой задачей ношение корсета и поступление/окончание консерватории. Зато по режиссуре - красный диплом. А детскую мечту исполнила - сыграла в Большом зале Московской консерватории с оркестром и лучшим солистом России - Никитой Борисоглебским:


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Окт 2021)

Ушла с форума, потому, что сама себя испугалась.
Летом, когда была жара мои движения стали напоминать движения раненой белки или котенка, которого взяли за шкирку и так держат.
Вызвала скорую, те начали мне проверять "рефлексы", после чего я просто ушла вперёд, упала.
Скорая "сделала ноги".
Пыталась вызвать терапевта, он пришел. При ходьбе и резких движениях замахал руками и быстро легла, выгнуло в пояснице.
Терапевт тоже сделал ноги.
Месяц билась в спазмах разной продолжительности.
Хожу, только медленные движения, как у робота. Саму уже бесит.
Думала все, а четов организм приспособился жить в таком режиме, оказывается мы жутко живучие.
Пыталась "включить" себя зарядкой, только сильные боли.
Похожа на белку, которая зависла над орехами и не развисает или на "голову на ножках". 
Все врачи, начиная с психиатров, заканчивая неврологами от меня отмахиваются, психиатры, потому, что голова уж сильно умная, неврологи, потому, что не знают, чем мне снять болевой синдром.
Каталепсия или торсионная дистония после судорог, диагноза нет. Сейчас бы голову, что "на ножках" отдала за Мидокалм, чтобы снять немного спастику в ногах.
Нужно с этими красивыми движениями как то добраться до клиники Павлова, если возьмут без прививки. ПНД отказ, потому, что голова эта ещё и умная сильно, сегодня был врач оттуда.
Лежит рецепт на Лирику, может кому нужен, кто из СПБ, на пополам, мне все равно не доехать, а так они чуть снимают болевой синдром.
Развлекаюсь.

Может из врачей кто нибудь что то подскажет. Была уже везде правда, неврологи говорят, что профиль не их, психиатры, что не их. Спазмы каждые 6-5 часов, были с одной стоны, тогда могла ходить немного, сейчас с двух.
Причем сначала движение нормальное, потом как склеенные.
Делала повторно МРТ головы- умеренное расширение ликворных пространств, асимметрия боковых желудочков, правый больше.
В детстве была травма- так и было тогда, отключило сначала правую сторону, потом левую. Так и сейчас, левая, "включается", правая ни в какую. Пробовала ПК -Мерц, без результата, нейролептики нельзя, Мидокалм и Лирика не на долго.
Помогает валерьяна.
Было предложение на вальпораты, ну я не знаю, стоит ли пробовать, если спазмы уже больше года каждый день.


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Окт 2021)

La murr, я уже забыла, где моя тема, спасибо.


----------



## Весёлый (26 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon, а суточный мониторинг ЭЭГ Вам не делали?
Если боли, к примеру, вызваны спазмами, которые провоцируются из головного мозга....
Зайти с этой стороны, как вариант...


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Окт 2021)

@Весёлый , так оно так и есть 
Только когда меня как колбасу крутит, я никакой мониторинг не делаю, я лежу и пытаюсь не двигаться.

Читаю сообщения @Доктор Ступина про правку Атланта.
В голове есть "гироскоп", гироскоп, как я понимаю, это мозжечек. Если движения не правильные, то поломка там. Поэтому и не хотят меня психиатры лечить, и отправляют к неврологам.


----------



## darling (27 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon,  не пропадай,пожалуйста.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Было предложение на вальпораты, ну я не знаю, стоит ли пробовать


Кто предложил?


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

@darling , психиатр предложил, частный. В ПНД вообще ничего не предлагают, говорят только, что к ним не надо не в коем случае.
У меня не истерия, не шизофрения, а именно нарушение фазы возбуждения-торможение, а по моему одно торможение. Мышцы включаются в работу в начале движения, а потом там что то отключается, причем с двух сторон. Это и смешно и жутко.
Сейчас они напряжены, значит будет серия судорг, после них слабость.
Другой предложил электросудоржную терапию, тоже говорят бред, и так судорги не прекращаются.
Сейчас словила момент, когда мышцы помягче, добежал до кухни за финлепсином, причем не знаю, можно ли его или нет, по моему, он немного снимает эту судорожную готовность.
Пока исхожу из того, что не будет судорог, не будет этого напряжения в мышцах.
Пообещали деменцию, какую тоже не знаю, с тельцами Леви наверное, если я как марионетка двигаюсь.
Надеялась на ПК-МЕРЦ, по моему без результатов. Мне помогал только Мидокалм немного, убирал спастику в ногах, не на долго, но четко.
На спине лежать не возможно, дотронуться до мышц не могу ничем, помогает немного ванная или душ.


----------



## darling (27 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Это и смешно и жутко.


Крепись и держись.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> ругой предложил электросудоржную терапию, тоже говорят бред, и так судорги не прекращаются.


А может быть "протрясёт" и всё успокоится? Тоже бред несу.Прости.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Пообещали деменцию, какую тоже не знаю, с тельцами Леви наверное, если я как марионетка двигаюсь.


Не верь! Ну как можно в открытую такое говорить? Хотя про себя замечаю что чуток ... странновата-на своей волне🤭😇 Волна помогает сохранить позитив



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мне помогал только Мидокалм немного, убирал спастику в ногах, не на долго, но четко.


Тоже про него думаю.Ранее отвергла его.Была на сирдалуде и баклосане. Сирдалуд снижает АД ,надо приспособиться к нему.Баклосан вообще не поняла.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

@darling, я просто диагноз немного знаю и поэтому спокойно говорю.
После 50 все на своей волне.
Габаптин я не знаю, но может действительно что то успокаивающее.
Чем больше мы обращаем внимание на то, что не возможно исправить, тем хуже.
Мне эту ногу завернули во внутрь всю, я ее выпрямить не могу в колене, только через боль.
И спазм идёт противно от стопы вверх, не наоборот, и он зараза не прекращается, перетекает с мышцы на мышцу. Я вам писала про правильную укладку, посмотрите, как все уложить, что бы не затекало.


----------



## darling (27 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> После 50 все на своей волне.


ОК 🌹



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Чем больше мы обращаем внимание на то, что не возможно исправить, тем хуже


Заметила. Когда отвлечена на что-то другое,свои болячки забыла.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я вам писала про правильную укладку, посмотрите, как все уложить, что бы не затекало.


Спасибо большое.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

Рукой я переодически получаю по "фейс", при попытке зарядки, контракта там в плече и в колене.
Сегодня уже посмотрела ЛФК при РС, все тоже только медленно.
Я когда это делаю медленно, мне уже на душе тошно,вижу, как мышцы не расслабляются ничуть.
Самое шикарное это упражнения для шейного отдела, потом имеем такую головную боль, попробуй ее сними.
По большому счету любую зарядку нужно делать наверное с Милоролаксантам.
Я ходила, когда могла, занималась танцами. Так вот эти танцы с баклосаном шли лучше, чем без него.
Гибкая такая была раньше.
Сейчас я смеюсь, что ниже головы- это второй этаж, и этому второму этаж.
У меня даже терапевт в это поверил, говорит, что есл кормить то, что ниже НСПВ, то будет или язва или перетонит.
Ад в том, что при этом сохраняется болевой синдром, и мышцы атрофируются.

@darling, мне в последний раз не плохо пошли именно антидепрессанты золофт, дулоксетин. Месяц трясло конечно, а потом как то перестало на чуть чуть.


----------



## darling (27 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon, дулоксетин тоже рассматривала. Купила и 2тр выбросила в унитаз. После 1-2 капсул так плохо было.Врач говорит -надо было перетерпеть.Нет -не хочу.
Флуоксетин хорошо идёт.Ранее принимала 2 года назад-успешно.

На ночь что-то надо. Плохо сплю.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

Так можно его продолжить, раз он пошёл, зачем экспериментировать.
Что хорошего от него было?
Боли поменьше?

Он мне как раз и не подошёл, вернее от него просто никак, не лучше не хуже.

Нужно с этим "плохо сплю" разобраться.
Я летом просила, потому что когда сплю нет спазмов. Они бояться мне что то назначать. Так и бьюсь пол дня в этих судоргах. 
Но так не возможно, любой организм имеет какое-то предел.
Я последний раз смогла проработать месяц, с утра к остеопату, Лирика потом, вечером ад полный.
Через месяц меня просто " отключило", первый раз.Я уже домой шла, меня болтало как куклу, благо темно было и я понимала, что это все уже.

@darling, нога затекает, потому, что там нарушена иннервация, я тоже писала. Бегать с ней бесполезно.
Туда будет молочка поступать, а выходить плохо, пока там будет молочка, будет болеть. Это процесс беспрерывный, нужно то, что улучшает инервацию. Подвигаться попреседать это уже "бзик", на него как раз и нужно действовать. Попреседать как раз по моему не нужно, а нужно чуть растянуть только плавно.


----------



## darling (27 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Так можно его продолжить, раз он пошёл, зачем экспериментировать.
> Что хорошего от него было?
> Боли поменьше?


Я и продолжаю его. Самочувствие ... активность и отрешенность какая-то Пофигизм -так можно назвать. На боли ,пожалуй,никак.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Нужно с этим "плохо сплю" разобраться.


При поворотах-просыпаюсь.Могу не уснуть. То по нужде бегаю-стараюсь на ночь без жидкости.
Вчера уснула в 21ч -проснулась в 04ч Сна ни в одном глазу. Пекла блины для своих.
Кветиапин 25мг пробовала-сон крепкий,такой что не могу проснуться.Не хочу.
Амитриптилин??? Он и боли убирает,якобы.




Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я уже домой шла, меня болтало как куклу, благо темно было и я понимала, что это все уже.


мммда...сложно всё это. На каком уровне лечиться ? Голову отключить?



Kaprikon написал(а):


> нога затекает, потому, что там нарушена иннервация,


Заканчиваю курс аксамона,пентовита ,троксерутина,пентовита ...вновь фарма в ходу!!!Невролог назначила.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> будет молочка поступать,


Что такое молочка?



Kaprikon написал(а):


> чуть растянуть только плавно.


Понятно. Почему проблемы с правой стороны? Когда сколиоз влево и смещение слева?
Правда правая нога с молодости чуть западала внутрь,сейчас явно вижу её деформацию-она и болит.Эххх! Если бы знала раньше.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

Да.
А спать для того, чтобы нервная система немного могла восстановиться.

Молочка -это молочная кислота.

С правой потому, что она уравновешивает левую.
Смотря какой сколиоз - с, s образный.
Скорее с, раз не высоко болит.
Мне вообще просто все объяснили, дали поясок в руки, определенного размера, и его сократили ниже шейного отдела, а теперь сказали попробуй походи. Так оно не ходиться конечно. Какие зарядки при этом не делай и как не приседай.


----------



## darling (27 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Да.
> А спать для того, чтобы нервная система немного могла восстановиться.


я с пробуждением сплю.Сон-наше ффсёё!



Kaprikon написал(а):


> С правой потому, что она уравновешивает левую.


Та ладно,что сейчас разбирать.Надо с этим совладать.Спасибо,большое 🌹 

Мне кажется ,что флуоксетин на самом деле снижает аппетит Или только кажется? Я ведь намеренно худею. За выходные минус 2 кг!


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

@darling, я не знаю про аппетит, я есть особо не могу и не знаю, можно ли мне вообще это делать.
Не худею преднамеренно, меня бесит состояние овоща, а так этот овощ ещё и ест.
Антидепрессанты могут влиять на всю цепочку, если у Вас тревожное состояние и Вы эту тревогу заедаете.
Поэтому можно и похудеть конечно.

Еда - хватательный рефлекс, Вы переживаете, заедаете проблему, или не знаете, как ее решить и решаете рефлекторно. Отсюда и движения и приседания, ну и как вариант, тревога потому, что вы устали от боли.
Флуоксетин убирает тревожное состояние,и вы едите меньше.
За выходные потому, что дома привычнее. На работе больше потому, что место не привычное.


----------



## darling (27 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Антидепрессанты могут влиять на всю цепочку, если у Вас тревожное состояние и Вы эту тревогу заедаете.
> Поэтому можно и похудеть конечно.


Вот и хорошо.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> шить и решаете рефлекторно. Отсюда и движения и приседания, ну и как вариант, тревога потому, что вы устали от боли.





Kaprikon написал(а):


> Флуоксетин убирает тревожное состояние,и вы едите меньше.
> За выходные потому, что дома привычнее. На работе больше потому, что место не привычное.


Всё верно. Стараюсь пить больше.Зелёный чай с гвоздикой.Аромат и дезинфекция-два в одном. Доктор носом водит.Он бутер большой с колбасой русской поедает неизменно в течение 15 лет!

пс боль и онемение прошло.Даже не знаю отчего- горсть табл выпила оххх


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

Вот и замечательно.
Можно раз в полгода колоть капать препараты, если что то помогает.
Спастика проходит к обеду обычно.
Я думаю нужно что то, чтобы спать нормально, и что то, чтобы снимало боль и ещё что то, типа трентала, может и не нужно будет терпеть боль.


----------



## Анюша (27 Окт 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Он бутер большой с колбасой русской поедает неизменно в течение 15 лет!


Колбаса + хлеб + лук,
селёдка + масло + горошек + лук!
Та ж это счастье  😀


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

По моему из Клима Самгина:
Селёдочка с лучком нарезанным очень толсто 

Колбаса русская тоже пойдет, они жили бедно и несчастливо, и масло намазывали прямо на колбасу.

Завтра будет у меня жутко сложная вещь - добраться до поликлиники, со своим полным отсутствием произвольных движений. И взять направление в институт Павлова.
Я бы уже никуда не добиралась, мне моё МРТ уж как то все явно сказало.
Но всегда есть маленькая Надежда, хотя бы на снятие болевого синдрома.
И может быть на чудо.
Последний раз я туда как то дошла одну руку поддерживая другой, тут уже не понятно, что чем поддерживать.


----------



## darling (27 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я думаю нужно что то, чтобы спать нормально, и что то, чтобы снимало боль и ещё что то, типа трентала, может и не нужно будет терпеть боль.


хм вот и я ищу препарат для сна Без зависимости. Настойки отпадают. Можно пробовать травы но вряд ли они меня усыпят.
Амитриптилин рассматриваю. Можно атаракс попробовать.



Анюша написал(а):


> Колбаса +хлеб +лук,
> селёдка +масло + горошек + лук!
> Та ж это счастье


Анюша ваууу ну не смущай Я жеж на воздержании. Сегодня сотрудница угощала  -скумбрия хол копчения колбаска огурчик и икра кабач на хлеб С удовольствием умяла.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Селёдочка с лучком нарезанным очень толсто


хёрный хлебушек
масло сливочное толсто
кусок селедочки  Эт я понимаю и картошечка с зеленью с подсолнечным нераф маслом запашистым



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Будет у меня жутко сложная вещь - добраться до поликлиники, со своим полным отсутствием произвольных движений.


потихоньку с перерывами
С работы шла кое-как Тащила кулёк с банками знакомой Думала грохнусь Ан-нет дошла таки с перерывами на скамейках. Ного прошла а бок правый тянёт Ну ёма-ё



Kaprikon написал(а):


> маленькая Надежда, хотя бы на снятие болевого синдрома.
> И может быть на чудо.


молодчинка Отпишись обязательно как сходила. Я верю в чудо-без этого никак и сама чудила на габапентине 🙃


----------



## Анюша (27 Окт 2021)

Девочки, мне спать реально помогает слушать рассказы. Я где то уже писала, про подкаст, по истории России. Там у чувака такой голос, просто обалдеть. 
Я бывает проснусь, среди ночи, и всё, час, два кручусь верчусь, там ноет, там колет... И ни в одном глазу. Включаю телефон, чувака и всё.. Засыпаю, даже не знаю чем история закончилась. На след день, по второму кругу слушаю выпуск 😄 так на один подкаст уходит пару дней. Но я его экономлю, тока на ночь слушаю. Там мало выпусков, я почти до конца добралась. Потом пойду во второй заход. Немогу теперь без этого парниши спать 🙈

@Kaprikon, 


Kaprikon написал(а):


> , меня бесит состояние овоща, а так этот овощ ещё и ест.


Овощ тоже имеет право употреблять , то что нравится. 
Кушать надо, и нужно. Это один из главных источников удовольствия, ещё и жизненно необходим. -)) 



darling написал(а):


> Анюша ваууу ну не смущай Я жеж на воздержании


На работе можно 😃 , кушаем всё до 7 вечера, а после жуем травку -))


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

Вы меня смущает
Я ее чудю, я не чувствую тела начиная от глаза, заканчивая пяткой.
Муж сначала тоже заставлял есть.
Потом плюнул.
Есть то мне хочется конечно.
Особенно, когда нет болевого синдрома. Я не знаю, что мне можно есть. Может уже питание через зонд.
Я тоже рассказы слушаю, музыку слушаю.
Лежу, немеет вся правая сторона.
Я музыку включаю и пытаюсь расслабиться, потому, что переносить это не реально.
Особенно почему мороженного.
Это Весёлый меня смутил.
Раньше я даже не смотрела в его сторону.
Пробовала сделать далму.
Сделала конечно.
Меня пару раз в процессе этого дела "отключило", а так ничего.
Когда мне про бутерброд сказали и селедочку, конечно всего хочется.
Жду, когда будет поменьше спазм.


----------



## Весёлый (27 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Это Весёлый меня смутил.


Чой-то? 
"Хрюкнуть" по вкусненькому не возбраняется, особенно болящим.

Пример:
Берем мороженное-пломбир. Заправляем его вареньем из черной смородины. Посыпаем сверху тертым шоколадом. 
Варим кофеек в турке из перемолотых зерен.

А еще есть мороженное "Коровка из Кореновки". В вафельных стаканчиках. Пломбир или крем-брюле. Можно прямо сверху налить варенье. Или навтыкать грецких орехов. Или посыпать тертым шоколадом. Или есть с мандарином.

А еще к просто мороженному можно сделать фруктовый салат - бананы, мандарины, груши, яблоки, клубнику нарезаем дольками и перемешиваем в миске, пока сок не даст, только чтобы дольки целые остались. Сахарного песочку чуть-чуть.

И тре-е-е-ескаем😋


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

@Весёлый, мне нечем делать фруктовый салат, но все это здорово вкусно. Я не могу добиться этого мороженного, когда семья перешла на мужеобеспечение, все излишества отпали и я жалею, что не рубала его раньше заедая фруктовым салатом.
Вам хорошо, у вас батарейка, можно щёлкнуть и спазма не будет и милости просим фруктовый салат.
Я уже прокляла то день, когда решила, что нужно быть избирательной в еде, ничего бы со мной не случилось от лишнего бутерброда с докторской.
Поэтому не понятно, что вы там все худеете, если вес не запредельный.

Добежал до кухни за далмой))
У меня тут вообще отпал мануальный терапевт, спросил или я сама себя обслуживаю. Ещё как, полы тут намываю, на трёх костях, могу приготовить, если не долго стоять.
Но тогда уже есть не могу.
Весело все это. Когда муж дома я там особенно даже не бегаю, чтобы не видел чудесные зарисовки.
Лежу как правильное целое изделие, кефир пью, если принесут.


----------



## darling (27 Окт 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> Включаю телефон, чувака и всё.. Засыпаю,


интересно что за парнишка
Включала аудиокниги спектакли-тоже спится на них Особенно если голос приятный убаюкивает рассказом о былых временах.Попробую найти-Гранатовый браслет  Джейн Эйр ...это книга в ухе



Весёлый написал(а):


> Чой-то?
> "Хрюкнуть" по вкусненькому не возбраняется, особенно болящим.


аха-ха точно Весёлый 😅



Kaprikon написал(а):


> не понятно, что вы там все худеете, если вес не запредельный.


у меня запредельный при росте 160  вес 80 Ожирение 2 ст  Надо сбросить хоть 5-7кг


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

@Весёлый, у Вас такой интересный оборот речи)
Все правильное изделие лежит ровно и далму переваривает)
Сюда бы ещё докторской кусочек, можно просто мороженое с салатом.
Я уже не помню какая принцесса в ответ на то, что у кого-то нет хлеба предложила им есть мороженное.
Я в мае тогда после сообщения Веселого три дня лежала мышкой, готовилась, проскочила между приступом за мороженным)


----------



## Весёлый (27 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вам хорошо, у вас батарейка, можно щёлкнуть и спазма не будет и милости просим фруктовый салат.


Поверьте, все не так-то просто, как Вам представляется мое положение.
Но, боремся.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

@darling, ну и что, оно все равно на ваш сколиоз никак не влияет.
Держите вес в пределах и все хорошо.
У меня бабуля в подъезде, лет 85, еле ходила, глаз пластырем залеплен.
Я в окно с балкона смотрю чешет в магазин с палками и бодрым шагом в очках и косынке. Как пионерка, за спиной рюкзак.


----------



## Весёлый (27 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Сюда бы ещё докторской кусочек, можно просто мороженое с салатом.


Да чо уж так скромно. 
Сразу к мороженному прожаренную отбитую свиную шейку в собственном соку, картошку целиками, хлеба белого, а икры черной.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

@Весёлый, если все двигаться, то хорошо а двоне, я знаю, что не так хорошо. 
Ещё тоже знаю, что такое совсем не хорошо.


----------



## Весёлый (27 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> а двоне


Это что? А то я не уловил смысл изречения.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

Это было когда Багира могла оходиться
Сейчас она мерзкий котенок.

*Да палец у меня мимо клавиш попадает: в двойне хорошо.
Судорга в руках.*


----------



## Весёлый (27 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> *Да палец у меня мимо клавиш попадает: в двойне хорошо.
> Судорга в руках.*


Прошу прощения, не учел. Не поймите превратно.

Итак: "Если все двигается, то хорошо в двойне, я знаю, что не так хорошо.
Ещё тоже знаю, что такое совсем не хорошо."

Я Вас понял.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

@Весёлый, допрос с пристрастием как опытного гуру.
На чем Вы немного выкарабкались.
Есть какой нибудь антидепрессант, который может заставить спокойнее относиться к ситуации, когда все немеет.
Первый психиатр обещал мне такое счастье от эглонила, не пошел он как то совсем.


----------



## Весёлый (27 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Весёлый, допрос с пристрастием как опытного гуру.
> На чем Вы немного выкарабкались.
> Есть какой нибудь антидепрессант, который может заставить спокойнее относиться к ситуации, когда все немеет.
> Первый психиатр обещал мне такое счастье от эглонила, не пошел он как то совсем.


Смысл в движении и состоянии "цейтнот". Необходимость выжить. Ненависть к болячке.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

Вам уже можно психологом быть на сайте. Вы меня тогда здорово уговорили, что я должна за мороженным дойти. Два дня прикидывала расстояние, точность движений и период с наименьшим спазмом. Задача была выполнена

У меня пока только к себе ненависть.
Зря я ушла с сайта, так в основном растила в себе желание не выжить.
Буду пробовать тему как с мороженым.
И эта жаренная картошка с лучком тоже вещи хорошая, плюс селёдка с отбивной.


----------



## Весёлый (27 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вам уже можно психологам быть на сайте. Вы меня тогда здорово уговорили, что я должна за мороженным дойти. Два дня прикидывала расстояние, точность движений и период с наименьшим спазмом. Задача была выполнена


Могу еще раз:

При распаковке и укладке в "приемную тару" ВКУСНОГО, СЛАДКОГО мороженного, учитывайте, чтобы в конце приготовления десерта оно было не растаяло. Добавьте по вкусу в мороженное варенье, шоколад или фрукты. И НАСЛАЖДАЙТЕСЬ.
Если все правильно сделать, Вас отпустит.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

Ага, спасибо, с утра мозг должен это переработать  
Маленькие механические расчеты остались.


----------



## Весёлый (27 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня пока только к себе ненависть.
> Зря я ушла с сайта, так в основном растила в себе желание не выжить.


Инстинкт выживания активизируется полностью, когда всем насрать на твои проблемы.
В наше время эта, некогда особенность, переросла в закономерность.
Надо бороться. Это делает сильнее во всех смыслах.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Окт 2021)

Так у меня эти инстинкты и остались.
Выживания, если связь подкорки и мозжечка потеряна или чем то нарушена.
Я думала,что мы более благородные животные, а тут такой режим самосохранения. Я даже не ожидала.
На минимальных движениях организм может жить оказывается, даже без еды может. О как!!

Я поэтому фильм Систенция и посмотрела. Я была большего мнения о природе человека, а тут все так запущено отказывается. И хоть ты богом будь до болезни, мозгу все равно, чего ты там себе решил.
Ему нужно кровоснабжение, будут включены минимальные движения, и паника при плохом кровоснабжении.
И отключать он "бренную тушку" будет и попробуй с этим поспорить тем же движением.


----------



## tankist (27 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @darling , психиатр предложил, частный. В ПНД вообще ничего не предлагают, говорят только, что к ним не надо не в коем случае.
> У меня не истерия, не шизофрения, а именно нарушение фазы возбуждения-торможение, а по моему одно торможение. Мышцы включаются в работу в начале движения, а потом там что то отключается, причем с двух сторон. Это и смешно и жутко.
> Сейчас они напряжены, значит будет серия судорг, после них слабость.
> Другой предложил электросудоржную терапию, тоже говорят бред, и так судорги не прекращаются.
> ...


По описанию схоже с болезнью Паркинсона. Но могу и ошибаться.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Окт 2021)

Да, очень похоже.
И движения похожи.
Если толкнуть вперёд при движении, я упаду. А так движения как у куклы.
Я уже устала смотреть ролик про сумашедшую белку👍, которая зависла над орехами.
У меня где-то так, и с двух сторон. Больше всего бесит этот " ползущий" гиперкинез. Если лежать он тоже есть, перетекает с мышцы на мышцу. 
Причем мне четко говорят, что это не истерия, и не шизофрения. Уже 3 психиатр.
И эти "отключения" при движении.
Начинается движение хорошо, но где-то в середине движения, мышцы как схватывает.
Я пью финлепсин в надежде хотя бы убрать гиперкинез. По моему без особых результатов. Есть ещё ПК- Мерц, от него вроде бы получше, но нужно пить курсом в месяц.
Ноги, особенно стопы, как прилипают к полу, это началось с лета, и самое противное ощущение. А так я не могу размять ни одну мышцу и сгибатели и разгибатели все либо в тонусе, либо тонус сбрасывают, и становяться как кисель. ЛФК делаю, это ужас такой, только расстраиваюсь после этого.


----------



## darling (28 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я в окно с балкона смотрю чешет в магазин с палками и бодрым шагом в очках и косынке. Как пионерка, за спиной рюкзак.


😅класс Палки заказала!  Вместо косынки берет набекрень и почесала!


----------



## Александра1981 (28 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon, здравствуйте! А Вы не пробовали лекарства от Паркинсона? Может, стоит попробовать, вдруг станет лучше.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Окт 2021)

@Александра1981, добрый день.
Я только сейчас догадалась.
Вернее стала догадываться ещё полтора года назад, но пока совсем не скрутило, я эту тему не рассматривала.
Точно одно, что все эти проблемы начались после того, как шла серия спазмов, которые я не могла снять ни чем.
Вальпорат имеет смысл, мне валерьяна помогает на чуть. Вальпорат это экстракт этой валерьяны, раньше был, теперь не знаю из чего его делают.Может конечно помогало движение, пока я за этой валерьянкой шла.
Это какая-то наследственная дрянь, звоню тётке, точно такая же история с левой стороны. У меня ещё эта травма была, она тоже влияет. Я пробовала ПК-МЕРЦ, но может это не то немного.
Руки как у собачки динго, попробуй ими подвигай. Психиатр смотрел, как меня выгибает, сказал что все написано в МРТ, и он не знает, чем мне помочь.


----------



## Александра1981 (28 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon, как раз Паркинсон болезнь наследственная, к сожалению. Просите у врача лекарства от этой болезни, настаивайте. Попробуйте их, хуже, чем есть, наверно, уже не будет, но может помочь. Держитесь!


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Окт 2021)

Спасибо.
Наследуется, к сожалению.
Я пробую пока финлепсин.
Меня злит то, что в начале движения движения хорошие, а потом их как отключает что то. Я могу контролировать спазмы. Мы были сейчас в поликлинике, я держусь, чем больше движений, тем хуже потом. Направлению уже дают куда угодно. И в центр экспирамидных расстройств, и в Павлова. 
Финлепсин ем, не знаю хорошо это или плохо. Есть маленькая надежда, может это депрессия такая.
Я сначала легко обсуждала с моим мануальным терапевтом тело люсли и что там что то отключено, пока не заработала движения марионетки.
Пока я себя держу, движения хорошие, правда не долго, потом как рубильник выключают. 
Сейчас опять пока ходили и я в маске все вроде хорошо, дома эту чёртову куклу отключило.


----------



## Elka66 (28 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon, Паркинсон вам исключили,более информативно чем МРТ гм,УЗИ черного тела,ну и неврологический осмотр,фонарики руками и тд


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Окт 2021)

@Elka66 , не исключили Паркинсон.
Так как двигаюсь как робот, до этого было только онемение одной руки.
Я думаю МРТ информативно- расширение ликворных пространств, и по ощущениям и осмотру, прилипающие стопы, спастика обеих рук- нарушение связи мозжечек- большие полушария. У меня приступы эти каждые 6 часов.
Такое кровоснабжение говорят, и ещё, что высокий уровень поражения-первые позвонки. Да там все справа -от первого позвонка до колена- разорваны миниски, ТБС, листез, парез, стеноз шейного отдела-я за это время прямо фильм сняла про разрушения спины, иногда даже в несколько серий, МРТ устаревало.


----------



## tankist (29 Окт 2021)

Весёлый написал(а):


> Да чо уж так скромно.
> Сразу к мороженному прожаренную отбитую свиную шейку в собственном соку, картошку целиками, хлеба белого, а икры черной.


Да рюмочку очищенной, со слезою 🤗


----------



## darling (29 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Пока я себя держу, движения хорошие, правда не долго, потом как рубильник выключают.
> Сейчас опять пока ходили и я в маске все вроде хорошо, дома эту чёртову куклу отключило.


держись   🌹
я иду,иду...скамейку увидела и бухнулась.Отдохнула,пошла дальше.
@Kaprikon, с карбамазепином(финлепсин)кажется легче 1/4 Х3р  ...или просто успокоение,расслабление. Ох ,тянет всё заднее место вниз-назад. Ну и походочка у меня -смотрю на себя в лифте там зеркало большое 🤣🙃🥳


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Окт 2021)

Ага, я как девочка бегаю на спастике, только не далеко. А так все затянуто до глаза.
@darling , блинчики по ночам, желание двигаться - это чистом тревожных кризов, симпатических.
Палки хорошо И ванная хорошо.

Не я очищенную не люблю за послевкусие. Бокал шампанского ещё куда ни шло. К стати помогает. Только почему-то оно должно стоить не дёшево. Спросила почему, мне так задумчиво ответили углекислота.
По видимому консерватор для "овощей").

@darling, сколько вы этого финлепсина пьете? Я уже пытаюсь каждые 6 часов.
Он расслабляет совсем на чуть чуть, и он нормотоник. Должен влиять на поведение, не будет не нужного возбуждения. Он мне раньше помогал, не сильно правда. У меня рука вся хрустит, как хрустела так и хрустит.
Жду момента опять, когда расслабит.
А так у меня два состояния или гепертонус, и я как подросток, или все расслаблено и ничего не держит. Третьего не дано, лежу говорю себе как у меня все замечательно, и ничего не немеет от глаза до пятки.


----------



## darling (29 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> И ванная хорошо.


в ванне неделю не была,а надо бы-водичка чистейшая.
Я боярышник попиваю,по чайной ложке в цикорий. Неплохо.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Окт 2021)

Я раньше эту валерьяну и в ванную добавляла, ещё соду. От валерьяны уже трясет, и помазать и поесть 👍 
А так мне после ванной легче, но потом хуже. Я уже плюнула на потом, два раза и можно жить почти 4 часа.


----------



## darling (29 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> сколько вы этого финлепсина пьете? Я уже пытаюсь каждые 6 часов.


1/2т от 200мг =50мг  х3р в день. Сегодня первый день эксперимента. В сон клонит на работе,значит надо 1/4т Можно ортофен добавить.
Нормотимик и расслабил.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> От валерьяны уже трясет, и помазать и поесть


валерьяну не использую.Моя котейка дуреет от неё.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я уже плюнула на потом, два раза и можно жить почти 4 часа.


это же хорошо! Искала добавки для ванны,но всё так дорого.
Лучше в чистой воде,правда попахивает хлоркой.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Окт 2021)

Ну и вот я по ходу в котейку превращаюсь, а то я все овощ, да овощи.
Финлепсин я по взрослому, сразу по таблетке. Там по затылокм двухсторонний конфликт, ему плевать по моему, чем из фармы я себя отравить решила. Все строго по расписанию- судорги пробуждения, и судорги вечерние.


----------



## Анюша (29 Окт 2021)

@darling, ты травку попробуй заваривать. Всё что снимает отёк, обезбаливает. Я так в ваннах сижу. Ромашка, шалфей, арника, мята, зверобой. Заварить много и в холодильник, дня три четыре простоит, не испортится. 
И соль ещё в ванну люблю, микроэлементов в морской много. Она в пищевых отделах продаётся. 
А можно ароматтческию соль сделать. Крупная соль, парочку эфирных масел, накапал в соль,  и в шкаф. Периодически трясти. Потом в ванну. И запах и польза. 
Всё эти добавки для ванн , те что в спец магазах, там толком ничего полезного нет. А так  сам запарил что хочешь, и балдеть пошёл 😇
А если лаванду сделать - то и спишь хоорошо .


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Окт 2021)

@Анюша, я покупала эфирные масла.
Они не дорого стоят, и их смешивала в ванную. Заваривать и целить это много времени сильно. А потом массаж с кремом, и спать.
И утром тоже.
Долго ничего не болело.


----------



## darling (29 Окт 2021)

ОК девочки дорогие ванна-это лучшее что есть из наших ...
Анюша ты умничка и ходячий позитивчик
@Kaprikon, надо знать какие масла. Купила флакон лимонный - ерунда. Доча тоже лимоннный купила только др производитель-запах обалденный и стойкий



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Финлепсин я по взрослому, сразу по таблетке. Там по затыло


неее целую боюсь -половинку да Финлепсин воду задерживает в организме Тоже не есть хорошо. Прочла что применяется при несахарном диабете  чтобы мочеиспускание  укротить.


----------



## Анюша (29 Окт 2021)

Я раньше у Спивак заказывала. У них не плохие масла были.  В аптеках эфирные масла, ерунда полная. Вообще не понятно из чего их делали 🙈 
Можно в мыльных магазинах посмотреть эфиры. У вас там большой выбор таких, я из таких даже себе заказываю.
Это верно @darling, Нужен хороший производитель. А то толку не будет, один запах, и то не всегда 😃 , дурят все вокруг.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Окт 2021)

Обычные, за 40 рублей.
Я покупала то, что на вид нравиться.
Розу, лаванду, апельсин, шалфей.
А зачем, чтобы они были сильно стойкие? Ванну принял и все.

А ещё у китайцев покупала, для лампы масло. Позитив себе делала.
Простой апельсин протыкала гвоздикой, тоже хороший запах, хоть и не долго.


----------



## Анюша (29 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon, ну просто так вы масла в воде не растворите, будут каплями плавать. Поэтому можно в соли их настаивать, он  там как бы раствоятся. Либо в мёд капать, и тщательно разтереть. Тогда не будет масляной плёнки этой от эфиров. 
Можно конечно ещё и в спирте... Но спирт лучше в себя, чем сидеть в нём 😆


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Окт 2021)

У меня не было, я их не литрами капала, да и соль тоже добавляла 
А медом хорошо массаж делать, только мед точно должен быть хороший. Ещё гидромассажная ванная хорошо, с молоком)


----------



## Анюша (29 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon,  нету за 40 р эфирных масел -) это искусственно созданные ароматы. Или концентрация там этого масла ни о чем. 
Вы представте, сколько нужно листьев розы ободрать, что бы получить 1 мл масла. 10 кг??? 100 кг лепестков??  Конечно такое масло и будет стоит 2 тыс за 1 мл.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ещё гидромассажная ванная хорошо, с молоком)


Эххх, я бы не отказалась от такой! Хочу кресло-качалку и ванну с молоком! Но тогда надо корову заводить 😆


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Окт 2021)

А там как раз мл. 2 и есть.
Розовое конечно подороже.
Я столько в себя вмазывала и выкапывал, что даже обидно так отключиться как то.
Масла покупала и в аптеке, и в китайском магазине. И на массаж китайский, вернее корейский ходила.
Забавно так.

Надо в спа салон сходить.
Дешевле чем корову покупать.

Я кресло качалку не хочу.
Я хочу ноги ходили.
Я как то здорово себе все размяла в один момент.
Ходили в финскую сауну, а потом я себя всю проминала. И раз, все заработало, но это было давно.
А, ещё и еда была хорошая, шведский стол.

Ноги-ходилки хочу.
Сегодня как то особенно фигово, я не знаю из за чего.
Ванную мне сказали нельзя, но от нее лучше хоть пару часов.
С утра проснулась, вроде ничего, но потом понеслось. Как мне все это дорого. Может я зря этот финлепсин ем. То включит, то отключит.
Лампочка Ильича.

@Анюша, Вы кем работаете?


----------



## tankist (29 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon, у настоящей очищенной послевкусия нет. Вообще никакого, пьется как вода. А потом по телу разливается тепло...


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Окт 2021)

@tankist, я не помню настоящей и очищенной. По моему у нее тоже послевкусие. Или градус большой.
Я была в командировке на Урале, там промерзла ужасно, в гостинице номеров нет, добилась только душ и диван на первом этаже. Вот там меня угостили чачей, не много, грамм 50.
По моему она была чистая, как слеза или это от холода показалось.
Я вообще удивляюсь, но мне помогает эти 50 гр., Уже когда все болело, перед новым годом была в Москве, ног рук не чувствую, с работы уже уходила, отметили Католическое рождество-50 гр. Коньяка. Я и до вокзала доехала и сумки дотощила. Что то в этом есть, или это дофамин повысило- награда за смелость.

Сосудистая (постинсультная) хорея

Я дергаюсь, как то мужчина на картинке. Второй по ссылке.
И чем это унять не знаю.
Не нравиться этому безобразию финлепсин, зарядки не нравятся.

Только он головой дёргает, а я плечом, оно вперёд уходит, я им дёргаю.
Ванная помогла на чуть чуть.

@tankist, меня тут Весылый правильно ходить учил, но там было мороженное.
Я даже до поликлиники добралась, чтобы не было спазмов.
Теперь Вы, я скоро так действительно научусь ровно ходить

Я то прочему про спазмы и пароксизмы пишу. Мне это особых удовольствий не доставляет. Но пока этот институт Павлова и генетический анализ будет, и пока будет этот институт экспирамидных расстройств.
У меня уже сил нет, с двух сторон, начиная со скулы это все идёт.
Ловлю момент, когда поменьше.

У врачей хотела спросить- финлепсин имеет место быть при этом? Может ещё какой-то противосудорожный препарат? Водка и селёдка и даже мороженое это замечательно, тут ещё попробуй что съесть. Вчера четко все рассчитала, при визите в поликлинику, чтобы мускул не дернулся. Сегодня трясет как грушу с самого утра.


----------



## горошек (29 Окт 2021)

Эфирные масла можно легко проверить на натуральность. Нужно капнуть немного на бумагу, сначала будет масленный круг, но, если масло действительно эфирное, то где-то через сутки оно испарится без следа. Подделка так и останется жирным пятном. Я беру в аптеке. Из 4 купленных чайного дерева 3 пошли на выброс, и только одно было настоящим.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Окт 2021)

@горошек , я обычно совсем их не проверяла. Всегда покупала в одном месте, совсем маленькая упаковка, как пробник. Как раз хватает на три четыре ванных. Или просто те же настойки на спирту. Соль с добавлением валерьяны, почему она мне так пошла не знаю, но все спазмы проходили сразу, и отеки там плотные или не плотные. Раньше ещё покупала скипидарную настойку, но это только когда простуда. Ещё делала себе экзекуцию- мед, который проверенный, мазала грудную клетку, и закутывалась в простынь на два часа. Ощущение мерзкое конечно, мед этот впитывается, через пару часов смываешь. С утра никаких бронхитов и орви.
Я вообще из тех, кто при гриппе бегал играть в волейбол, попрыгаешь, попотеешь, потом в баньку, с утра- огурец.

Мед на натуральность можно проверить йодом и моим носом, у меня на него аллергия, майский ещё как то переношу. До сих пор помню детскую экзекуцию молоко с маслом и медом.
Но по моему сейчас натурального и нет.


----------



## Анюша (30 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon, почему вам ванну запретили? 
в спа я тоже хочу... , но и корову хочу.. Да я вообще много чего хочу, знаю, что многое не реально, но хочу -) , мечты, мечты.. 
Работаю по здоровье и по красоте, мыло, крема, вытяжки из трав, мази.. Яды... ( шучу на счёт последнего 👻) 
@горошек, не обязательно жирное пятно исчезнет, попробуйте например кедр, или амирис. Они очень густые, не чего там не испариться и за три дня. Поэтому и говорю, что если хочешь именно Пользу, то надо у проверенных брать. Так сложно угадать. 

Я маме шпору вылечила , долго и упорно, но вылечила. Она не любитель по больницам ходить, пришлось брать всё в свои руки 😀


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2021)

@Анюша, чем Вы вылечили шпору?
Хорошая у Вас работа. Я в детстве хотела быть косметологом. Родители не хотели.
Ванную запретили, потому, что у меня парез или гиперкинезы. И после нее  ещё больше скручивает. После нее скручивает наверное, но и без нее скручивает. А после ванной хорошо часа 2. Особенно с травами, пользуюсь моментом.

Яды это тоже не плохо, есть к кому обратиться.
@darling, как Вам финлепсин? Спать на нем должны хорошо, только за самочувствием следите нейролептик+финлепсин, хотя дозы маленькие, но неусидки дочно не должно быть.
Сейчас все любят Лаеннек - для тех, кто себя лечил и не вылечил долго.


----------



## горошек (30 Окт 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> не обязательно жирное пятно исчезнет, попробуйте например кедр, или амирис.


Ну значит, они не эфирные, хотя и натуральные. Эфирные масла летучие, это их свойство.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2021)

Может они у меня в воде так легко и растворялись, потому, что летучие.
В ванную добавлять масло - это не для тела, ему по большому счету все равно, что в ванную добавить или там пару кг масла нужно, чтобы все это впиталось и попало куда нужно.
Для тела это в основном теплая вода.
Масла для мозга, запах приятный тело расслабляется. А телу по большому счету все равно, что туда добавить.

Молоко и мед для кожи хорошо.
Так что мечта о корове оправдана и дополнительно ещё пару улеев.
Мне почему так в деревне в детстве понравилось - все натуральное. С утра встаёшь, ветки от  абрикос просто ломятся, хлеб в печи, в борще ложка стоит, мед светится.Там скучно конечно, бегала помогала им помидоры подвязывать, на комбайне поездила, задавила при этом зайца, над зайцем тем поплакала. Меня там сначала не сильно любили, я а шортах приехала и с косой стрижкой. А потом я понравилась, наверное чисто из украинских соображений - не ест ничего, а работает так здорово.
Но я там месяц была, если бы больше, мне надоело наверное.
Я до чего в еде привередливая, на борщ то просматривала только, жарко и он жирный, но научилась есть мёд.


----------



## горошек (30 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Может они у меня в воде так легко и растворялись, потому, что летучие.


Ну, нет, как раз эфирные в воде не растворяются. Говорят, что нерастворённой капелькой можно даже небольшой ожог кожи получить. А запах, да, будет.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2021)

Улетучивались и пахли в ванной
Что тоже хорошо и пахли в лампе.
У китайцев точно натурального сырья нет для изготовления масел.
Бог с теми маслами, я была на проверке на предприятии, где делают хлеб. Там натуральные только его работники, такие злобные пышки.
А остальное все добавки, и их много.
Хлеб я и раньше не особо стремилась есть, но так их много этих добавок.
Была на севере, там мужчина мне хлеб, он сжимался как резиновый, но был такой вкусный, с такой корочкой хрустящей. Пек без добавок. Рецепт ушел вместе с производителем.
Ещё мне нравится хлеб для подводников, сублимированный. Он кислый, но по моему, натуральный.

Здобные пышки.

Мужчина пек хлеб, не мне, а всем.
Андроид меняет слова немного.


----------



## Анюша (30 Окт 2021)

@горошек, я не буду с вами спорить. Если вам больше нравится выбирать эфиры по мере их испарения с бумашки, да пусть будет так



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Яды это тоже не плохо, есть к кому обратиться


Да, да, я всегда вспоминаю " Укол зонтиком " 😃
Шпору маме лечила так 
1) распаривание - магния сульфат 
2) примочка из масел 
( кокос, туману, чиа, тмин, зелёный кофе, комбо) + со2 экстракты ( арника, зверобой, розмарин, каштан, готукола) + эфирные масла ( найоли, бессмертник, кедр, мята) 
Но это каждый день, в течении полугода. 
Магния сульфат - размягчает, снимает воспаление, а это нужно чтобы снять отёк. 
Смесь масел - убивает бактерии, снимает воспаление, усиливает кровоток. 
Смесь экстрактов и смесь эфиров - примерно те же самые свойства. Но ещё найоли и мята снимают отёк и обезболивают. 
всё это в синергии даёт хороший результат.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2021)

@Анюша, Вы этот набор масел где-то прочитали и подбирали или по интуиции?
У меня что то с мышцами, пока мяла двигалась и принимала ванные -все хорошо было. Теперь не могу дотронуться ни до одной, даже кисточкой для макияжа, кожа вся сухая. Оно понятно, что из за спазмов, но так сильно.
И что то с кровью. 
Ванная хорошо все равно.


----------



## Анюша (30 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> это не для тела, ему по большому счету все равно, что в ванную добавить или там пару кг масла нужно, чтобы все это впиталось и попало куда нужно.


Знаете, что если нанести эфирное масло на кожу, а через 20 минут взять у вас кровь, то в крови будут обнаружены всякие терпиноиды  и другие хим вещества, которые входят в состав этого масла. Это потому , что у них очень маленькая молекула, и она сразу проникает через кожу. На ванну нужно масла всего то 10-20 капель. Будет достаточно.  То есть, то что вы капали, ту маленькие пробники себе в ванну, это как раз та норма и есть. 
Ибо нет больших аллергенов , чем эфирные масла.

@Kaprikon, ну это не просто набор масел. Это мой научный труд, так сказать. Я узучала составы, их действие, их синергию. И вот из всего этого сложился такой состав  мази. 
Но тут надо учитывать особенности организма. Вот например, бесподобное эфирное масло розмарина. 
Бактерии убивает на раз, герпес лечит, палочки лечит. Но, кд вызывает тоже на раз. 
Некоторые, очень смелые девочки его используют, как раз для этого . Нужно поехать на море, оп - розмарин на живот натёр пару раз, и кд раньше прошли. 
Я против , против хождения вопреки природе. Всё должно быть плавно и естественно. 
Или масло герани - для декольте 😍, там куча эстрогенов, грудь увеличивается, подтягивается... Но опять же, чем это черевато. Всё в меру, всё по необходимости.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2021)

"Укол зонтиком" посмотрю сейчас к стати. Не возможно терпеть это онемение ползущее от пятки к глазу.
Наелась уже чего только не - эглонилы, финлепсины. Остальные цианиды выбросила, так как уже не пойму, что можно, что нельзя, говорят все нельзя.
Мне от "аллергенов" хорошо было.
Подростила из себя спортивного вкуснопахнущего "чужого", это я про сегодняшнюю спастику.


----------



## Анюша (30 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon,  я вам могу посоветовать, мяту. Их много видов, и тем более химотипов. Вот курчавая- это орбит. Не берите её. Возьмите перечную, или полевую. Там явный обезболивающий, противо спазмический , эффект. 
Она будет чуть холодить, снимать спазм, усиливать кровоток. 
И это одно из безопасных масел. То есть, у вас не подскочит давление, не усилится сердцебиение.. И тд. 
Этой мятой можно так делать - чуть увлажнили кожу, например просто водой протерли,  а потом пару капель мяты. Именно пару, и она в этой влажной среде хорошо распределиться по нужной зоне. Либо смешать эфирное масло с миндальным ( миндальное масло, обычное, оно помогает при массаже)

@Kaprikon, вы только осторожнее. Я читала вашу тему. Знаю, что вы коле дорветесь  , то до упаду -) в эфирных маслах есть безопасная норма, её надо проверить для организма. Я уже знаю свою , мне можно много, или я привыкла. Не понятно. Но вы начинайте с малого. Например, рука - две капли на всю руку. То есть, за раз у вас не должно быть больше 10 капель на весь организм.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2021)

@Анюша, нет, я не до упаду.
Я простое ЛФК в последнее время делала, а у меня все не получалось.
Оказывается так работают мышцы.
Я сейчас пробую не обращать внимание, типа бог с ним, пройти побольше. Не даёт мне ходить побольше. Масла я давно добавляю, но в основном не мяту- лаванду, апельсин, гвоздику.
Хожу, как черт знает что, рука прижата, нога еле двигается.


----------



## горошек (30 Окт 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> @горошек, я не буду с вами спорить. Если вам больше нравится выбирать эфиры по мере их испарения с бумашки, да пусть будет так


Ну, я тоже не могу утверждать, что это 100%. С маслом кедра не имела дело, а вот чайного дерева, лимоны, мяты проверяла, работает. Обычное не эфирное масло точно не испарится. Так что для этих масел такой способ подходит. Но я думала, что все эфирные масла имеют примерно одинаковые физические свойства. Других проверки я не знаю. Если вы знаете, поделитесь.


----------



## Анюша (30 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon, вот уж нет, вы всегда до упаду. Всё до упора, до предела. Ну так то нельзя. При спастике например, вообще ограничивают подвижность, даже сухожилия подрезают... А вы там уххх, от души по 10 км ходили. Надо остановиться, выдохнуть, и потихоньку -)


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2021)

Самое обидно, что где-то на 8-10 мышцы и включаются, и кажется, что это наша всегда. Я читала про это подрезать, пишут, что потом все возвращается, и это крайняя мера.
Раньше от многих повторов мышцы в работу включались. 10 км не совсем много, я хотела, чтобы мотор немного работал, там тоже миокардит. И от тренажеров они тоже включаются.
Жду когда будет состояние слабости, оно лучше чем дикий гипертонус- можно сделать маленькую пробежку за баклосаном в аптеку. Тут тоже попробуй попади, нельзя сбивать спастику в ногах, она даёт возможность ходить. Да и баклосан особо нельзя, он давление сбивает.
Эглонил - спросила про эффект от него -ответ более оптимистично относиться к ситуации. По моему оптимистичнее меня не куда.

@darling, как вам пошел финлепсин?
Я хочу сделать массаж, хотя бы ног, не знаю можно или нет?
Вы не пробовали массаж?
У меня массажист вроде толковый.
Старается во всяком случае, если бы не такое заболевание, как у меня, любого бы на ноги поставил.


----------



## darling (30 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Эглонил - спросила про эффект от него -о


карбамазепин-50мг  делает меня споки-споки  Удивительное безразличие.Спать хочется.В целом обезболивания не увидела.Может позже по мере накопления. Намазалась финалгоном Натянула верблюжий пояс -ой как хорошо.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вы не пробовали массаж?
> У меня массажист вроде толковый.
> Старается во всяком случае, если бы не такое заболевание, ка


массаж нужен.Но я так и не сподобилась делать массаж.Сначала боялась за сьехавшие позвонки  Сейчас сама обхожусь.Щёточка Массажер.
Смотрю Фурцеву и делаю разные упражнения.Периодически хожу по дорожке.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2021)

Да, я тоже сначала ходила по дорожке.
Инсульт был тогда, я пролежала почти месяц не правильно.У меня стопы повисли. Нужно было под них что то подкладывать, я не знала.
Дорожка мне помогла, я тогда не могла на пару ступенек подняться по лестнице и дойти до лестницы, как сейчас.Благо на работе нужно было только это и сделать, ну и головой ещё думать немного. Вроде получалось.
Я начала совсем с немного и каждый раз увеличивала расстояние.

Сейчас попробую массаж, хотя бы ног.


----------



## oroboro31 (30 Окт 2021)

Восстанавливаюсь без операции. Грыжа l5s1 9мм, размер секвестра 8х13х28мм. Легкая боль началась в июле, ходить, сидеть и спать не мешала вообще, даже забывал, что что-то там болит. Кульминация случилась после прыжка через лужу в конце июля, боль усилилась заметно, начала неметь нога, а 1 августа начал хромать и встать на носок вообще никак не мог, пятка как приклеенная была. Добавились ночные боли, ноги не выпрямить было в кровати. Болело не очень сильно, такого чтобы  в туалет на карачках ползти не было. Онемение по задней поверхности бедра было очень сильное, не чувствовал иголку. 
Боль ушла очень быстро, 5 августа ехал на МРТ уже без боли вообще. Мог сидеть, стоять, ходить как угодно наклоняться без боли вообще. Невролог который меня осматривал сказал, что корешок у тебя поврежден, но восстановишься ты полностью, но времени займет много. Без нагрузки стопа двигалась на себя от себя как следует. Сказал не сидеть много пока что, если сидишь встань пройдись чуть чуть каждый час примерно. Не скручивайся, не бегай, не прыгай, просто ходи пешком, лежи и всё, пока больше ничего не надо. Из лечения были нейромидин, электрофорез с карипазимом (не знаю помогает ли как-то в лечении самой грыжи, но вот онемение в бедре стало проходить быстро после него), ходьба каждый день по 4-5км, зарядка ноги с резинкой каждый день. На сегодняшний день только ходьба и резинка. Улучшения в принципе начались сразу.  Хромать перестал недели через 3 полностью, онемение на сегодняшний день почти прошло, чувствительность как на здоровой ноге практически. На носок пару раз встать могу, икроножная мышца визуально становится лучше. Была как тесто, сейчас крепнет от недели к неделе. Как-то так пока что) Через несколько месяцев расскажу что изменилось.
Вообще глядя на мои снимки непонятно, как у меня ничего не болит и как я вообще ходить могу с таким секвестром и абсолютным стенозом от него. Вообще мне кажется, что вероятность рецидива там очень маленькая. Там не то что пульпозного ядра в диске не осталось, там и высоты диска практически нет, там уже тонюсенькое нечто, а не диск) Оттуда уже просто нечего больше выдавить. Такие дела.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2021)

@oroboro31, это хорошие дела.
Был у меня сейчас Кореец, массажист, не одна мышца не работаете.
В ногах слабость в обеих, да я и сама знаю. Я была тоже у нейрохирурга перед этим, листез и перемежающая хромота говорит. Тогда я могла ходить, пусть даже на таких стопах.
Сейчас мышцы как кисель или гипертонус, как кисель мне нравиться больше, так как не так сильно болит.
У меня в шее ещё проблема, но мне сразу об этом психиатр сказал, что высокое поражение позвонков.
Думаю что мне они все про скрутку говорят, а это твердая мозговая оболочка, шейный отдел.
Меня сейчас Кореец тестировал, ни одна мышца не держит, тонус есть, через 5 минут его нет.
Твердую мозговую тянули- это когда попой в стену и пятки на себя, чуть приподняв шею, мне чуть лучше, наверное потому, что отток от ног пошел. Да мне и раньше было лучше, если встать в берёзку. 
Твердая и скручена, я такая гибкая была, сейчас черте что. Он мне на ногу давит, она падает, с грохотом 
Вот как то так.
Наелась эглонила и карамзепина.
Спокойно от них немного.
Я уже устала, нет у меня невроза, парез у меня по правой стороне, гемипарез, я и хожу как котик- рука согнута в логте, нога приведена во внутрь. Организм ещё включил этот дебильный режим, если я пытаюсь идти быстрее мне не даёт это делать нога. По МРТ - два мениска, правый ТБС, грудной переход и шейный отдел.
Резинку я тяну, не могу с этим смириться, и ЛФК делаю, пост через боль, но делаю.
Сегодня холлоуин.
Ночь "голов на ножках".


----------



## oroboro31 (30 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon, надеюсь у Вас всё будет хорошо в итоге.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2021)

@oroboro31, спасибо, у всех все будет хорошо, смотря с чем сравнивать.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2021)

У этого Ури где-то есть не правильная кнопка или предохранитель перегорел.
Расслабленная нога мне совсем нравиться, ещё бы рука такой была.
На гипертонусе тяжело ходить.
А рукой в гипертонусе невозможно читать. Нужно каждые 10 минут опускать руку, чтобы прошел спазм, а потом по новой. Вот в этой руке я бы с удовольствием что то подрезала.
Вроде бы я ее не правильно восстановила - сухожилие сократилось и плечо ушло вперёд.
Тут десять раз вспомнишь Аir, сначала думаем, потом делаем.


----------



## darling (31 Окт 2021)

Доброе воскресное утро всем

@Kaprikon, как спалось
Встала  в 04  Мало сплю по 5-6 час Но кто знает -может мне достаточно этого.Днем сонливости нет.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Окт 2021)

@darling, наверное нормально 6 часов.
Позвонки эти на место не поставить, пробуйте корсет, чтобы не шевелить это место и ходить, с палками для устойчивости, так наверное лучше.
Финлепсин должен снять желание ёрзать и бегать.

Я не знаю, по поводу сколько я сплю. В 5 часов начинается приступ, час я ещё терплю, говорю себе, что это паническая аттака, только меняю положение, убеждаю, как все мышцы расслаблены, и какое у меня замечательное состояние. Через час мозг просто взрывается, похожу немного- от движения легче.
От ванной легче. Вчера после Корейца мышца бедра расслабилась и стала похожа на тряпку, а голень нет.

Расслабилась потому, что он на ноги понажимал, а они не держат, куда не нажми, он нажимает, и сразу слабость. Жмёт на руки, ещё чуть что то держит слева, но не долго. И руки падают обе.

Самое трудное вытерпеть это ползущее онемение, стопа, грудной отдел и так до шеи- нужен антидепрессант, какой пока не знаю.
Дали направление в институт экспирамидных расстройств, но там очередь такая, туда не попадешь.
Для установки тех же самых батареек.

Квота на год вперёд и то, если мозг живой. А тут очаги поражения сосудистого гинезиса. Себя нужно любить, я последнее время перед работой стабильно укол декаместазона, мануальный терапевт, и ещё обезболивающее любое и много. Не помогло особенно, все не на долго. Последнюю проверку я уже на автопилоте проводила, как зомби.Смешно сказать-самая крупная медицинская страховая компания.

Психиатр смотрел, как меня корежит, говорит что в кисти контрактура, поэтому так сводит, ругает неврологов. Я не знаю, может психиатры  по возрасту старше моих неврологов, но те сразу без разговоров - расстройство экспирамидное, высокий уровень поражения, таблетки по минимуму максимум бензозепины, их не достать сейчас и мидокалм.
Все они говорят, что для более менее облегчения ситуации нужно содействие невролога. У них не большой вариант Лирика, ПК-МЕРЦ.
Ем уже сама, до чего добегу,
развлекаюсь, вопросы себе там задаю, не сильно ли быстро я бегу. Муж ругается, лучше бы до еды добегала, чем до таблеток.
Нога расслабилась таким толчком и звуком, я обалдела немного. Стопа фиксирована.

ПК-МЕРЦ- его нужно капать некоторое время, а потом есть- это я сама уже по интернету посмотрела. Мой невролог приезжал домой, говорит, что может немного расслабить ноги, привез этот ПК- Мерц в таблетках, говорит месяц нужно пить, на месяц нужно ещё упаковку.Он у меня хороший дядька, но я уже не могу его услуги оплачивать, он снимал мне болевой синдром, и очень подробно описал, что меня ждёт.
ПК-МЕРЦ нельзя вместе с финлепсином и эглонилом.
И опять добавляла коньяк в кофе, три дня было лучше.
Так что есть надежда, что может помочь Л-допа, там эти дистонии есть, от которых она помогает, а есть при которых ее нельзя.
При толчке в спину я чётко валюсь вперёд, нога запаздывает.

Как прошел хеллоуин?
У меня родители в детстве пару лет служили во Львовской области.
Там этот праздник отмечали тогда, в следующем исполнении: вырезалась из тыквы голова, внутрь ее вставлялась свечка. Мальчики вырезали, а девочек по очереди запускали в подвал, где все это стояло.
В подвале темно. Я первый раз конечно обалдела немного, но наверное тогда уже что то меня тормозило. Не кричала, вышла так спокойно. Потом конечно трясло от испуга, его можно скрыть. Я не говорю, что так этот праздник нужно отмечать, но у нас было именно так. Мне там нравилось во Львовской области, у них куча легенд, получше, чем вечера на хуторе близ дневники. Наслушаешься вечером этих историй, попробуй потом до дома дойти. Там мы гадали, вызывали духов и по настоящему коледовали. Мне мама шила костюм специальный. Хотя в школе потом за коляду ругали, но я приезжая мне было все можно. Рублей 70 наколедовали, но мы для этого песни учили, костюм опять же.
Так что я думаю заслужено.


----------



## darling (31 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> палками для устойчивости, так наверное лучше.


для устойчивости особенно в такую погоду-гололёдица. Даже с палками страшновато.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Самое трудное вытерпеть это ползущее онемение, стопа, грудной отдел и так до шеи- нужен антидепрессант, какой пока не знаю.


ну что делать Остаётся только терпеть. 



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Самое трудное вытерпеть это ползущее онемение, стопа, грудной отдел и так до шеи- нужен антидепрессант, какой пока не знаю.


выбирай который и боли снимает Дулоксетин венлафаксин амитриптилин...



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Как прошел хеллоуин?


никак Сижу дома с таблетками в обнимку. 



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мне мама шила костюм специальный. Хотя в школе потом за коляду ругали, но я приезжая мне было все можно. Рублей 70 наколедовали, но мы для этого песни учили, костюм опять же.
> Так что я думаю заслужено.


класс Есть что вспомнить.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Окт 2021)

А мне много чего можно вспомнить.
Икрутск, средний Урал, Краснодарский край, Бишкек, Западная Украина, Восточная Украина - такие места красивые и разные. Мне всегда было интересно, как там люди живут и что они делают. И на производствах я всяких побывала. Мне музеи не сильно приалекают, особенно в глубинках, ну стоят там чьи-то старые дома, но они везде там стоят, и не новые. А как собирают танк, или разбирают лодку посмотреть интересно. Интересно было в начале 2000, вернее с года 2005 когда начался небольшой подъем, начали закупать импортное оборудование, новое и в кредит, даже мелкий бизнес начали производить что то. У нас к стати таких подъемов было 2 - в начале 90-х, и в середине 2000. Может ещё будут. Сейчас опять безвременье.
На Севере меня с ума сводили дороги из гранитных камней, насыпные, ими там все сопки усыпаны. Я представляю себе, сколько народа на их строительстве сгинуло. По дорогам этим можно до сих пор ездить. На Урале, как там все дико, и какая смесь востока и запада.
Вернее один восток, и маленький кусок запада. Ещё мне Волга нравится, в Москве она не такая широкая, а дальше в сторону Иванова и там всяких Козмодемьянсков - такая широченная, с параходами, как в книжках. Размах такой. Жалко, что в нашей стране так сложно что то производить.
Мурманск нравился, когда там был порт, и приходили корабли со всех стран, а моряков отпускали прогуляться по улицам. Одесса тоже, Потёмкинская лестница, я там по моему все ноги разработала, пока по ней прошла и маленькие улицы, с дворами, похожими на Питерские, только этажей в два раза меньше, и везде еврейский акцент, на концерт Жванецкого можно не ходить. Можно в ближайшую булочную.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Окт 2021)

@darling, я все пробовала, от аминтрептилана до феварина. Пошел только дулоксетин. Пошла спрашивать нужно ли увеличить дозу, сказали, что нужно отменить.
В прошлом году я его уже так лопала, без спроса, болевой синдром сильный.
Лирика ещё и тревогу и боль убирает.
Я что на Лирике, что на Дулоксетине сильно веселая, что мне не нравится.
Сказали, что это ничего, а веселюсь я потому, что ничего не болит. Но меня как то это смущает.


----------



## darling (31 Окт 2021)

говорят что лирика хорошо помогает
Я ни разу не выписывала А надо бы

Так вот не болит ведь-лопай на здоровье 
Капе как я завтра на работу пойду-нога сама не своя  😰


----------



## Анюша (31 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon, диагноз то какой ставят? Сколько вас читала, всё так и не поняла.. Может плохо читала?
По табл то понятно, но диагноз? Что лечим то?
Вы уж там не пребедняйтесь, вы всю страну объехали 😀 , вдоль и поперёк, есть что вспомнить. Но мы ж не тока памятью едины. Надо перспективы делать.
Поэтому, диагноз!  Что врачи говорят, кроме назначения таблеток.
Про размах страны, в нашем городе, не угодные места просто сжигают, где то рынок, где то торговый центр. Как начинается борьба за места конкурентов, ОПС, и сгорело место.
Всё думаю, как всё же повезло Калифорнии, что еще в те "древние времена " Калифорния нашей не стала 🤣


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Окт 2021)

@Анюша, диагноз каталепсия, только не та, что при шизофрении, или истерии,а та, что при органике- но этот только сейчас так ставят, а так пинали от невролога к психиатру и обратно.
Судорги Пароксизм+. Может быть торсионная дистония. Сказали их много там вариантов, поди разбери.
Лечение я пока жду, и тест, тогда может и не надо будет лечения.
Пока я себя лечу тем, что с утра себя уговариваю, что все мышцы у меня расслаблены, они и расслаблены в итоге, только дальше мы ни куда не движимся. Если пол утра только и делать, что себя расслаблять, то на остальное времени уже нет.
Больше всего бесит, что у меня вся шея спереди перетянута, и жёстко так.
Так что селёдку, водку, бекон, мекон и колбасу только когда совсем себе докажу, что я расслаблена.


----------



## Анюша (31 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon, я так понимаю, что массажи тоже стороной идут.. Не приносят облегчения? 



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Так что селёдку, водку, бекон, мекон и колбасу


Вот это продолжайте применять. Нужно хоть как то дофамин стимулирлвать -)

Читали  Стивена Кинга " Безнадега" Или история Лизи? Мой любимый писатель. Хоть в его произведениях много "ужасов ", но смысл  как в книге " Девочка, которая любила Джека Гордона " 
Все кошмары идут только от нас. Там просто трепанация личности до самых тайных глубин. 
Я не к тому, что вы с собой не разобрались, мы тут всё не можем понять как и почему, и зачем. 
А к тому, что переключение внимания, выбор другой цели.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Окт 2021)

Ага, дальше ещё интереснее, когда я в образе кота недобитого добираюсь до кухни, я так расслаблена, что не могу стоять у плиты, вернее могу, но минут 5. Так и живу расслабила- полы помыла, расслабила- приготовила, если ещё раз получилось, даже поела.
Ванную нельзя, потому, что мышцы гипертрофированы и впитывают воду зараза, а так же всевозможные фарм средства, а так же масла и проч.
Я спросила у невролога почем?рука сохнет?он нет сказал, лопатка и связка. Мой интерес на этом деле как то подувял, и я вернулась к расслаблению и к интерактивной имагогике- это когда себе говоришь, что мышцы расслабленные и гибкие.
Я же расказывала, участковый терапевт так поверил, что у меня жива только голова, а дальше никаких связей, что сказал, что моему "второму этажу" - тому, что ниже шеи выписать обезболивающие, может начаться не известно что. Я согласилась, бог его знает, может я "кусаться"начну после них. Но обезболивающие при спастике должны помогать, первое правило- сначала обезболить, потом правильно уложить. Все что висит напрягается- вот я подушки везде и подкладываю.

Я его много читала в детстве.
Сейчас попробую, чтобы почитать нужно как то так устроиться, чтобы руки не напрягались, на спине не возможно, на боках и то, если позу менять.

Я Льва Толстого во всех его томах лет в 13 перечитала, как раз переходный возраст, а дальше пошел Достоевский и я залюбила все старые улочки и грязные тогда дворы Санкт -Петербурга, а так же Литературное кафе. В школе, когда Достоевского уже проходили, я самиздат под партой читала- там можно было нарваться на Курта Воннигута, рассказы про оттепель в послевоенные годы, там тоже было что то типа перестройки; Хемингуэя, а так же Доктора Живаго, Венечку Ерофеева, Аксенова и Лимонова.


----------



## Анюша (31 Окт 2021)

Очень хотелось рассказать, но кроме как вам тут, не могу другим . 
Была я в торговом центре. Вышла на улицу, там лавочки, курят, кофе пьют, сидят, болтают... Полный enjoy жизнью. 
Я тоже вышла, сижу, не болтаю, пью кофе, курю... 
Чуть поодаль, так же сидит парень, в кресле, на колёсах... Смотрит на всех, рядом булка хлеба, просто приехал в инвалидке, даже не за хлебом, а просто что бы побыть в людях, мы то социум.. Нам надо. Я смотрю на него, а он такой красивый, лет 35 , молодой... Плечи, руки ноги, всё при нём, но тока ноги не работают. Он сидел, жмурился на солнце, вокруг него вакуум.. Люди стараются такое не замечать, обходят стороной. Он невидимка для всех. И он это понимает, он понимает то, что нам "прямоходящим " ( пока прямоходящим) , удобнее его не видеть. Я порывалась подойти , сесть рядом на лавочку, поговорить.. Но я не знаю о чем, я не знаю почему.. Просто такой порыв был. 
Он одел перчатки, стал крутить колёса, и уехал. А я просто стала плакать, слезы текли сами по себе  я сидела и рыдала 🤦🏻‍♀️ для меня это было какое-то открытие, потому что он сидел жмурился и улыбался на солнце. Он принял себя , и улыбался. Такой молодой, такой красивый.. И у него ничего нет. Нет надежды.

@Kaprikon,  наши русские писатели и поэты - классика. Но все это слишком печально   Каренину  никогда не прощу Толстому,  демона некогда не прощу Лермонтову -) 
Ну и как вот я сейчас держать не могу в руках, спасает аудио книги. Очень клёво, лежать, а тебе говорят прекрасные и интересные вещи -)


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Окт 2021)

Вот напасть эта, руку если я сгибаю в логте, она так и остаётся,плюс кисть попробуй что почитай, походить надо и тогда она "отвисает". Жду пока опять будет  слабость, так лучше.
Демон -это больше про людей, у каждого свой ад. А Катерина, чего там прощать. У Толстого "Война и мир" самая красивая штука, я про мир больше читала, но и про войну у него интереснее читать, чем у того же Пикуля. Я когда своей сестре сказала, что гражданский кодекс написан красивым языком, она пальцем покрутила у виска, что с одной стороны правильно. Но дело в том, что договорное право это перевод, почти дословный с Г. Кодекса Наполеона.
Поэтому язык действительно приличный. Все, что приняли потом, уже так, среднего рода.
Я тоже парня такого видела - он в костюме, но абсолютно без ног.
А когда ездила по институтам и не такое видела, рассказывать не стану.
Если меня хорошо накачать мидокалмом, я тоже могу выйти на лавочку попить кофе и покурить, недолго конечно, но могу.
За этот год так получилось всего два раза. У меня сейчас выход в свет- это даже на машине до поликлиники дойти. Особенно когда осень была.
Я так себя уговаривала дожить до весны, любимое время года. Мне тогда Весёлый помог, я по два дня готовилась, а потом выходила, чтобы на деревья посмотреть, на ту же сирень.

Мне из книг ещё нравится книги о Микеланджело, можно И. Струна, можно Р. Кристофанелли. 
Там здорово то, как он отслеживал движения человека, да и вообще как работал. А началось это как раз на Западной Украине, у них там везде барильефы. Это красиво, но мрамора там вроде нет. Ну я этим делом и начала интересоваться.
Там ещё костёлы, это тоже очень красиво и не такие строгие правила посещения.
Лет 48 мне брат сделал замечание, до этого я не знала, что все время крестилась с лева на право. Хорошо, что не часто. В основном эти заведения как музеи посещаю и родителям свечки поставить.


----------



## darling (31 Окт 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если меня хорошо накачать мидокалмом, я тоже могу выйти на лавочку попить кофе и покурить, недолго конечно, но могу.


аха-ха  а меня коньячком -2-3 ст ложки хватит ... неее не буду курить Лет 10 назад бросила когда астма появилась.Так и не испробовала анестезию коньяком. Только боярка по 1чл -боль боялась Давление может упасть.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Окт 2021)

У нас в стране нет паллиативного лечения лечения почти.
Так что каждый спасается от боли как может. Я курю.
Коньяк помогает хорошо, если не много, но не на долго. Я почему и пишу, есть дистония дофозависимая, если помогает алкоголь, и есть та, которую попробуй чем то пронять.
Если коньяк помогает, то вроде бы она первого вида.

Шею справа расслабила, слева не могу никак. 
У меня бабка с дедом объездили всю среднюю Азию, дядька родился в Самарканде, тетка в Тбились. Они там строили цементные заводы, запустят и переезжают в другой город. Не сами конечно строили. Бабушка рассказывала про каждую страну и ее особенности, мне эти рассказы как сказки про Ханжу Насреддина были.
В Грузии там по другому конечно, но тоже интересно. Ей передали оттуда конфеты в ее 50 лет. Разные фигуры типа кувшинов, довольно больших.
Ну мы, мелкие эти конфеты и ели, остальные не знаю, как активно, но меня особенно проняло- там в каждом 20-30 гр хорошего разного коньячка 👍  они потом спохватились, что мелочь как то очень развеселилась, после поедания конфет. У меня сейчас шея расслабляется не от бурды какой нибудь, а от того, что подороже. С детства готовилась.
Там такие арбузы и дыни, сейчас не знаю, а тогда настоящие без добавок, манты, долма.
Может из за профессии деда мне интересно было, кто как и что производит.


----------



## Анюша (31 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon, ой мне слишком не нравится наш реализм, потому я ушла в сю.. Реализм. 
А креститься... Ну что толку то, кому помогло? Уж лучше передаться медитации.  Это хоть более честно. 
Про Катерину, не про то, что прощать, а про то, почему в нашей истории всё заканчивается столь печально? Так и же и про Лермонтова. Читать и рыдать, для чего? Чтобы лучше понять жизнь? Проникнуться? Поэтому я и сказала, что не  могу простить им, поэтам этим, потому что веет безнадегой от произведений.  Хотя нет, Лермонтова я люблю,  хоть и про собаку уж лучше я бы не читала, Пушкина люблю  хоть и кутил, дела житейские -) 
Война и мир 🙈 ой какое тяжёлое Писание. Баталии, тд..  Не смогла осилить, да и зачем?  А сам то Толстой??  ещё тот был... Как его жена терпела, вот вопрос.  Поэтому всё на плаву, всё имеет цену, но всё слишком зыбко, а вот Кинг как раз раскрывает эти стороны. Да, он не считается классиком, да, он не русский. Но так глубоко коснулся тёмных сторон души, и просто оформил это в мистике. Класс!

@Kaprikon, 



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Коньяк помогает хорошо, если не много, но не на долго. Я почему и пишу, есть дистония дофозависимая, если помогает алкоголь,


Оспиди, значит я не алкоголик -) вы меня спасли от самобичевания! Смело ставлю пятница - суббота дни дофозавтсимости 😃
Это дни, когда мы с подружками закупаем вино, или бакарди, вкусняшки и идем ко мне -)


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Окт 2021)

Ага, мне сейчас очень подойдёт рассказ про Холстомера, того же Льва Толстого. Нормальные они мужики были.
Мне больше нравиться, как они воспринимали события того времени, я на это смотрю.
Из поэтов больше нравиться Есенин, Маяковский - первый, потому, что сумашедший наверное, а второй за ритм. И нравиться, когда поэты пишут прозу, ее можно читать на одном вздохе, как стих. А ещё Блок. Тут тоже очень интересно, я ездила по городам, и у каждого города есть свой ритм, как бы "музыка города". У Львова - стук каблучков по мостовой, шум реки,она у них проходит в трубе, под городом, звук трамваев, и все это в какой то ритм вписывается. У Питера он свой, медленный, и везде разный. Так вот, Блок перестал писать стихи,когда перестал слышать музыку города.
Я перестала слышать "музыку города" после первых антидепрессантов. Иду по Ваське и ничего не чувствую. Потом вроде прошло это.
А грустно потому, что так в принципе все и заканчивается не весело. Весело только в еврейских анекдотах.

@Анюша, так так и надо.
Жизнь она не совсем длинная.
Особенно если хороший стол, почему бы нет. Я когда с первой командировки прилетела, из Уфы, друг мужа накрыл стол в аэропорту. Он там работал в ресторане. На столе было то, что не достать тогда, в частности в кальмар была закручена икра, ну и все в таком духе. Мне после этого стола так спокойно стало, я поняла, что дома. Командировка это всегда напряг, как не крути. В гостинице на выходных такое состояние, как сказала одна коллега - ощущение, что тебя родители забыли из детсада забрать.
Я просто на алкоголь не сильная. Люблю только очень чуть чуть.

А ещё я в Молдавии была, в Бендерах.
Там вино отличное. Рядом с Бендерами  есть село Парканы, жители венгры и молдоване.   Вино  в бочках, по годам. Пробовали разных годов. Сидели на летней кухне, под виноградником, закусывали брынзой, это дико вкусно. Река Днестр, тоже интересно, она не такая широкая, везде ивы над берегом, течение сильнее, кряжи. Мы там в волейбол играли. Я в садах воровала яблоки. Не то, что я сильно воровать люблю, просто там есть на что посмотреть: плодовые деревья у них маленькие, в рост человека, 5 годки, потом их рубят, и новые насаживают. Ну вот меня и забавляло, что любое яблоко у тебя под носом. Сторож меня гонял сначала, но я объяснила, что больше а познавательных целях тут гуляю.
Под этой яблоней лежать хорошо.

Вроде помогает Трамадол.

@Анюша, хорошее вино и коньяк в малых дозах это не алкоголизм.
Когда самобичевание это по моему больше похоже.
Едем по золотому кольцу на машине, не на экскурсию, опять по работе.
Останавливаемся в деревне под Иваново. Такая классика, как в журнале Крокодил: магазин один, второй закрыт, перед магазином большая лужа и забор, но он поломан.
В воротах, почему именно там не понятно, места везде уйма спит мужичек, причем как то по диагонали, так чтобы в эти ворота вписаться, пьяненький. Такого не увидишь нигде в сёлах на западе, они как то по другому себя ведут. Жалко, что такой у нас менталитет, и откуда мы его взяли только. Я предположила что это сторож, раз спит в воротах.

Станицы Краснодарского края: там все ухожено, станица большая, я ожидала чего то типа как у Шолохова, -казаки и деды Шукари. Нет, все важные, дома дорогие. В станице иногда отдыхают авторитеты. Один из них много пил, курил и знал гулящих женщин, и все не видел в жизни счастья, а тут его осенило. Он в этой станице открыл зоопарк, причем не какой нибудь, а там все звери, каких можно найти, ну или почти все. И после этого авторитет ожил как то, бросил непристойную жизнь, за некоторыми зверушка и сам ухаживает. Станица известная, зоопарк посещаем, нашел человек свое счастье.

@darling, нога не своя, пробуйте все от полинейропатии, ту же лирику.
И прокапайте обычные препараты витамины, тренталы.
Может Вы с палками прошли, нагрузка чуть изменилась. Там попробуй угадай. Сначала может быть и хуже.


----------



## Sunny_ (31 Окт 2021)

@Kaprikon, вы сделали операцию? Как ваше сейчас состояние?


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Окт 2021)

Меня только сейчас немного отпустило, от Трамадола.
Год назад, в клинике боли, выписали сначала пол месяца этот эглонил+ трамадол, пото Дулоксетин+ трамадол.
Трамадол я берегу, но мне подошло все это+ капали что то стандартное+ октолипен.

@Sunny_ , я не делала операцию.
Ее нужно было делать сразу, и давно и не одну.
Гемипарез у меня по правой стороне.


----------



## Sunny_ (31 Окт 2021)

Сочувствую! Как сейчас лечитесь?

Я сделала операцию в 34 года, хотя страдаю с 19. Думала что в 20 и надо было сделать, не мучиться столько лет.


----------



## Kaprikon (31 Окт 2021)

@Sunny_ , какие у Вас были симптомы?
У меня рука правя не работает, мне кажется поздно уже.
Там с шеей все не хорошо, как бы просело все справа, рука эта злит больше всего, от шеи до пальцев, локтевой нерв, плечевое сплетение.Только на сгибание рука, летом ударило с другой стороны. Вроде бы как ствол задет, ствол который в голове, инсульт.
Хожу, как идиотка, только с прижатой рукой, все ниже глаза не работает.

Никак не лечусь, вернее самолечусь.
Трамадол закончиться, что буду делать не знаю пока. Жду пока анализ на гинетику придет, ответ не хорея ли это. Потом буду пытаться что то сделать, если будут вообще. Я ещё попала в этот короновирус, попробуй добейся где-то приема. Прием был только у платного невролога, по совместительству остеопата. Он как то поддерживает людей с миелопатией, ну и вроде мне сначало стало полегче.
Но все очень не на долго.
ЛФК лечусь, получаю рукой по лицу, хорошо, что не каждый раз.


----------



## darling (1 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> нога не своя, пробуйте все от полинейропатии, ту же лирику.
> И прокапайте обычные препараты витамины, тренталы.


лирику надо выписывать на особенном рецепте-морока! 
Пентоксифиллин только что закончила. Пентовит тоже.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Может Вы с палками прошли, нагрузка чуть изменилась. Там попробуй угадай. Сначала может быть и хуже.


когда больно,нагружать нельзя.Нужен покой энному месту и всё пройдёт.
А я с трудом,но шла. Эхххх ,знать бы! 
Через боль нельзя.Запомнить☝️


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Ноя 2021)

darling написал(а):


> когда больно,нагружать нельзя.Нужен покой энному месту и всё пройдёт.
> А я с трудом,но шла. Эхххх ,знать бы!
> Через боль нельзя.Запомнить☝️


Через боль очень потихоньку.

Сейчас очень, все болячки болят по новому.


----------



## Sunny_ (1 Ноя 2021)

У меня был нижний отдел позвоночника, там проще. Но у меня начался парез, жуткие боли. Я кое-как доползла до самолёта (зарубежном одна страдала) и через день после прилета меня прооперировали.
Но что хорошо - нога со временем полностью восстановилась, сила вернулась потихоньку, хотя врачи далеко не гарантировали.
Трамадол у меня тоже был, но как наркотик - я слышала смех ребенка под ним. Жуть 
Вообще для меня это был такой урок, я полностью пересмотрела свою жизнь, начала избавляться от психологических блоков, которые и послужили причиной гипертонуса мышц приведшего к болезни. То есть стресс скапливается в мышцах в виде напряжения, и они давят позвоночник.
Когда я проработала эти стрессы, мне так полегчало - сейчас тьфу тьфу вообще ничего не болит.
Иногда шею сжимает (там тоже грыжа) но я прорабатываю эмоции и отпускает.
Так что попробуйте может проработать психосоматику, хуже точно не будет (книга есть Седона метод как прорабатывать). Ну и на вашем месте я бы операцию сделала если есть возможность.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Ноя 2021)

@Sunny_ , у меня начался парез, справа.Рука и нога, не прооперировали, ногу таскаю, без тревожности. Пол дня вчера пробовала расслабить шею, без результата. Судорги, вчера снимала их чем могла, вроде сегодня их нет.
Не могу подобрать препарат, чтобы не было совсем. Если хотя бы пару дней без них, проходит и парез, не полностью, но сносно.

Блоки не всегда психогенные и связаны с эмоциями.
Все, что вчера я там себе расслабила, сегодня каменное, особенно ноги.
"Бегаю" на ципочках. Ещё и трубу меняют в ванной, в нее не попасть.
У меня все волосы поседели за эти три четыре месяца. До этого рыжей была, без седены. Я от Трамадола белок не вижу, у меня болевой синдром от него проходит, вернее он есть, но как бы тупой что ли. А так что то неимоверно, где то посередине шеи,  до этого и не думала, что это терпеть можно, или привыкла или она меньше становиться, через пару дней, день на 4. Я уже не знаю, что тут аура, а что нет.
Раньше перед болью были зигзаги перед глазами, потом судорги. Я обезболивающее пила сразу, или пыталась не сильно "бегать" в такие дни.
Сейчас без зигзагов, ну я пропустила головную боль, сегодня болит вся левая сторона. Лежу жду, сейчас нужно, чтобы тихо было, быстрее проходит.

Еле добралась до балкона.

Вот подкралась и осень старуха
Все раскрасила в жёлтый цвет
Как я ее боялась
Ничего в этом страшного нет.

Сегодня будто проснулась-
Солнце ещё светит
Но листьев пожухших ворох
В лицо мне швырнул ветер.

Я помню другу осень- 
Мы не надолго прощались
Мы улыбались друг другу
Но листья носил ветер

И так далее..
Это мои стихи, я перестала их писать тоже сочинять тоже, наверное когда перестала чувствовать ритм, музыку города или природы. Все равно ничего новее и лучше, чем уже есть не напишешь.

Раньше забиралась на крышу по пожарной лестнице двухэтажного дома. Мне было дико страшно по ней подниматься, но там было просто сказочно тихо. Ложилась на спину, смотрела на звезды и стихи сами собой получались. В августе много метеоритов.

Сейчас интернет,  подробно можно ознакомиться с этими дефектами и функциональными расстройствами, вырождением, наследственного происхождения.
Нет от них лекарств, и очень хорошо, что у меня нет детей.
Если спросить, о чем я жалею.
Лет 6 назад, у меня толь начало все болеть прилично. Ходила на иголки в поликлинику, там девочка невролог умница, как то хорошо эти иглы пошли. Спрашивала меня про работу, я ей про аудит, командировки. Она тогда сказала, что не плохая работа волонтером. Я тогда поморшилась только, какие волонтеры, МСФО, деньги, стандарты. А сейчас жалею.
Можно было за это время хоть что то полезное сделать, кому то немного помочь.

Фигово я себя чувствую на эглониле.
Сейчас шоу было в виде генеральной уборки после смены труб в ванной.
Жалко видио не было. Руки как у собаки динго, только на сгиб, нога во внутрь. Уборка удалась, заместо ЛФК 👍
Хорошо получается движение присели- встали.
Уродство полное конечно.
Ну было куча врачей, скорая помощь.
Ну видно, что рука парализована, и я с ней мучаюсь и видно,  прошу сделать укол мидокалма, ни в какую.Я если бы знала, запаслись на год вперёд.
Сейчас ничего нет, сводит мышцы под горлом так, что можно застрелиться.
Модно у нас в стране, чтобы если подыхать, то уже от таких болей, чтобы это было в радость.
Мидокалм остался только в уколах, не знаю, как его вколоть себе, нога каменная, рука тоже, может его глотнуть из ампулы? Или так делать нельзя? Есть ещё милоксикам, тоже в ампулах.


----------



## darling (2 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> И так далее..
> Это мои стихи, я перестала их писать тоже сочинять тоже, наверное когда перестала чувствовать ритм, музыку города или природы. Все равно ничего новее и лучше, чем уже есть не напишешь.


пиши,обязательно пиши!🌹🍁🥀



Kaprikon написал(а):


> может его глотнуть из ампулы? Или так делать нельзя? Есть ещё милоксикам, тоже в ампулах.


лучше не порти.Глоток ничего не даст.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Хорошо получается движение присели- встали.
> Уродство полное конечно.


вот и делай -присели,встали
Пусть уродство,ты бы на меня глянула...оххх


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Ноя 2021)

Задушит к черту меня эта штука под горлом прямо, вернее от горла до пятки, и лежат не возможно, особенно на спине.
Уже не знаю, что ему сделать, чтобы этого не было.

С кровью - сильно густая, и миокардит, везде - нарушение проводимости.
До мышц после спазма не дотронуться, пытаюсь чуть размять, спазм.

@darling, опишите, что чувствуете на карамзепине и габе.
Я не знаю, у меня бывают состояние, когда все это превращается в "кисель", оно лучше, чем когда все стоит ступором.
Про мышек "ступорозных" читаю, как хорошо, они  на охоту бегают, и даже плавать пытаются на прозаке.
Из всего многообразия я только ещё прозак не пробовала.
И опять все под глоткой стянуло, там где стрелка, там мышцы как струны с одной стороны не вздохнуть.
Как мне все это дорого уже.



Все бы ничего, но это стягивание горла, под подбородком, как два штыря мне туда воткнули, жёстких.
Наверное это и есть та кнопка или "розетка" на которых я бегаю.
И самое обидное, что ни депрессия нифига, и не шизофрения, а что то там со стволом и остальным мозгом, который решил меня "по доброму придушить". Я понимаю, что от нас природа избавляется с возрастом, но чет она выбрала для меня жёсткий способ. Чтобы сожрать, чтобы так не тянуло?


----------



## darling (4 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> опять все под глоткой стянуло, там где стрелка, там мышцы как струны с одной стороны не вздохнуть.
> Как мне все это дорого уже.


жаль очень а такая миленькая


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Ноя 2021)

Наелась финлепсина, ПК-МЕРЦ.
Мне ставят этого Паркинсона, акинетико - ригидную форму,что плохо.
Пока под вопросом, что именно, там повреждено, но то, что оно акинетико- регидная форма понятно.
Я "миленькая" раньше была, меня спастика, тогда простая, не ригидная, после тренажеров делала строго 90-60-90, и скажи кому нибудь сколько тебе лет, и что спина болит как у "Русалки'. Мне и сейчас говорят, что не видно со стороны, не видно, но больно. Ну уже тогда она мне мешала ходить, и как то я даже расходилась немного.
Ну и я,  как вы, грызу всю фарму, которая не приколочена, муж в ужасе, вою от боли, и "зависаю" время от времени. Голову поворачивает в сторону плеча, заметила, что общение снимает немного гипертонус. 
Опять был Кореец и опять про твердую мозговую оболочку, я уже думаю, чем черт не шутит.
"Лапки" тяну лёжа на диване и у стенки, это когда ноги поднять и пятки на себя.

Акинетическиц криз, вот оказывается, что это такое, психиатры сказали неврологам передать большой привет.
Они,эти кризы у меня каждый день, уже второй год.


----------



## Sunny_ (5 Ноя 2021)

Я не соглашусь - все, абсолютно все заболевания такого характера связаны с эмоциями.
В этом я на своей шкуре убедилась - от полного п..ца до прекрасного самочувствия, у меня даже осанка ( с детства сутулость,в 3 года уже сутулая была на фотках) изменилась без какого либо ЛФК и спорта
Только через эмоциональные проработки. Попробуйте, вы ничего не потеряете, хуже не станет точно, только лучше, гарантирую


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Ноя 2021)

@Sunny_ ,  какие проработки?
Я расслабляю их начиная с 5 утра, потом падаю, так как все мышцы расслабились, и руку таскаю другой рукой.
ЛФК да, и пошла после него как робот - движения включаются, и как батарейка садиться, оп и меня выключило.

У меня нет даже сутулости, ровная как штакетина, хоть бы один мускул правильно включился.

Челюсть сжимает так, попробуй что то съесть. Тут никакие проработки не помогут.
Я понимаю,что кто не работает, то не ест. Но так явно.

ЛФК, с утра мне казалось,что больше подвижны мышцы шеи справа- сейчас там все опять не двигается, причем ни на чуть, только глаза.
ЛФК уговорила делать себя через день. Причину болей я не понимаю, что там может так болеть, если все "отключено". Сегодня это ЛФК без болей, самое противное медленные упражнения для рук, там и так все медленно:






Я от этого комплекса просто "стреляюсь", но сказано не торопливые растягивающие движения и чем резче они будут, тем тверже будет связка.

Это "ползущее" онимение, со стоп до шеи- просто ад. Лежать с ним не возможно. Можно 100 💯 раз говорить, что ты расслаблен, но это не так. Руки разгибаются так же, не сразу, нужно ее опустить и так полежать, тогда они разогнуться до конца.
Я ещё когда последний раз ходила на тренажёры, заметила, что на какую группу мышц работаю, те и забиваются больше. Так быть не должно- мы меняли группу мышц, и все то же. Если делаю ЛФК для шеи именно эти мышцы ригидны.
Сейчас плюнула -  на все группы для шеи, рук, и общий комплекс.
"Зависла", хорошо боли нет, почему не знаю. Перед этим были сильные, вернее даже не то слово, может финлепсин помогает, может ПК- Мерц. Откуда такие боли, мозг то по идее не должен болеть, идут от шейного позвонка.
Я ещё с лета спрашиваю, что к меня с мышцами- они не восковые, они как сталь-сгибатели- разгибатели тоже, но не так сильно.
Ногами я не держу даже простейшего нажатия, что бы проверить рефлексы.
Левая рука ещё как то держит, правая падает, и стоя все они покрепче.
Боже упаси посидеть немного- эмоции только одни, как мне все это "дорого".
Летом бросало в пот и колотило, сейчас хоть этого нет.

Вот так и пошла, после ЛФК.


----------



## darling (6 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я "миленькая" раньше была, меня спастика, тогда простая, не ригидная, после тренажеров делала строго 90-60-90,


так ведь природу-породу ничем не испортишь



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Это "ползущее" онимение, со стоп до шеи- просто ад. Лежать с ним не возможно. Можно 100 💯 раз говорить, что ты расслаблен, но это не так.


сопереживаю У меня ведь тоже по утрам захватывает



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Летом бросало в пот и колотило, сейчас хоть этого нет.


вот и славно

Доброе утро ...с 05 час бодрствую На улицу выходила Прошлась Вроде бы всё нормально.
Сейчас вновь пойду а финлепсин в топку. Фёдор Петрович сказал оставить габу Оставлю 900мг не более.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Ноя 2021)

@darling, Вы не можете ходить, потому, что нервная система не железная.
Нужно снять болевой синдром, и спать нормально.

@darling, может если болит под утро, когда все расслабляется, не нужно там вообще ничего расслаблять?
Вы не пробовали?
Ходить, а Вы пробуйте сначала маленькие расстояния, и так потихоньку. Может пока не нужно дорожку, как мне сказали, что я "перегружаю" мышцы.


----------



## darling (6 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вы не можете ходить, потому, что нервная система не железная.
> Нужно снять болевой синдром, и спать нормально.


нпвс снимаю Определённо боли нет-есть тягомотина в пояснице. Хочется присесть.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> под утро, когда все расслабляется, не нужно там вообще ничего расслаблять?


за ночь скукоживается там где нужно Вот это скукоженное место и тянет



Kaprikon написал(а):


> а Вы пробуйте сначала маленькие расстояния, и так потихоньку. Может пока не нужно дорожку, как мне сказали, что я "перегружаю" мышцы.


на дорожке очень дозированно Степенно 
У меня мало движения. На работе-сижу Дома-сижу Раньше хоть по парку ходила Палки на работе оставила. Что-то случилось Или это грёбаные таблетки расслабляющие всё подпортили Или ...я не знаю что


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Ноя 2021)

@darling, оставите пока свои движения на "ходить по парку", не нужно дорожку.
Стягивает туда подушки подложите.
Мне все стягивает, плечо, руку, горло справа.
ЛФК - и ни одного нового свойства не появилось опять иду как "белка", до кухни и все, слабость.


----------



## darling (6 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> оставите пока свои движения на "ходить по парку", не нужно дорожку...


как оставить Если совсем не двигаться -ещё хуже будет


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Ноя 2021)

Необязательно.
Вы наелись фармы, которая влияет на мозг. И много. Вы сидите на диете, которая сейчас организму не нужна.
Вы просто превысили порог адаптации. Поеште нормально, и через пару дней проверьте, будут ли ходить ноги. И в таких дозах фарм препараты нельзя, к тому же столь разные.


----------



## darling (6 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> И в таких дозах фарм препараты нельзя, к тому же столь разные.


завязала с фармой на крепкий узел Честное слово 
Габу оставлю строго 300 плюс 300 плюс 300 НПВС по необходимости и ВСЁ

Девочки дорогие спасибо Вам за участие Ну куда бы я без Вас и форума. 
Пыталась звонить неврологу -она сказала приходите завтра за 2500 У меня нет таких денег...Всё на фарму мою ушло


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Ноя 2021)

@darling, дорожка, это не равномерная нагрузка, особенно при сколиозе, и листезе. Оставьте пока дорожку.
В обуви когда вы хотите, вы удерживание стопу.

В поликлинику @darling, за бесплатно.
Если не принимают, пишите в страховую компанию. Я так сделала, когда летом стрелялась от боли, и не один врач не приходил, под предлогом, что не знают, чем мне помочь.
Пришли и на дому и кровь взяли, как получилось, и ЭКГ.
ЛФК лёжа, там нагрузка меньше на позвоночник, дорожка нагрузка больше. Сейчас сброшу ссылку, только комплекс нужно делать медленно.
Я его делаю, с полной потерей чувствительности.


----------



## darling (6 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Оставьте пока дорожку.
> В обуви когда вы хотите, вы удерживание стопу.


оставила дорожку По квартире ходила в обуви так как на улице Наблюдала за собой.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> ЛФК лёжа, там нагрузка меньше на позвоночник, дорожка нагрузка больше. Сейчас сброшу ссылку, только комплекс нужно делать медленно.


ага Спасибо


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Ноя 2021)

@darling, я тоже по квартире хожу
Но мне где-то нужно начинать ходить.
С этим комплексом я пытаюсь привести атрофированные мышцы в порядок, и отключить ходьбу в виде "удивленной белки".


----------



## darling (6 Ноя 2021)

хороший комплекс ЛФК Точно такой же у себя в пол-ке был.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Ноя 2021)

Вот, что то похожее может с утра и попробовать, без дорожки пока.
Это я такая умная, когда у меня нет сильного болевого синдрома.
Но тоже и листез, и шея, и нога и рука



darling написал(а):


> хороший комплекс ЛФК Точно такой же у себя в пол-ке был.


Я первый раз "выехала" на аэртале и миге, в течение месяца, через месяц ЛФК, и вроде ничего.
Второй раз вроде на пироксикаме, прошел болевой синдром, и в тренажерный зал. А так пыталась себя на золофт посадить, никак.


----------



## darling (6 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Это я такая умная, когда у меня нет сильного болевого синдрома.
> Но тоже и листез, и шея, и нога и рука


спасибо большое Умничка и здоровья всем нам.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> А так пыталась себя на золофт посадить, никак.


никаких АД
это меня касается
Сьездила на работу Взяла палки -пришагала с палками отдыхая на скамейках. Нужен хороший корсет С ним будет вообще легко .Тянет где-то справа Бедро  И не пойму где что болит -тянет Отдыхаю.Ноги приятно гудят. Переходила дорогу не по светофору-рискнула ...так машина как загудит а я палками машу и бегу ...уххх

видео ЛФК утащила к себе ВК Спасибо


----------



## darling (8 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, привет! Как дела?


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Ноя 2021)

@darling, спасибо, ничего, терплю.


----------



## darling (8 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...терплю.


я тоже . Сходила к зав. отделением дневного стационара. Назначил лечение. Пентоксифиллин капельно,актовегин,мексидол. Ногу щадить.Домой поеду на такси.
@Kaprikon, ты была права-никаких дорожек и палок на 2-3 дня.


----------



## Kaprikon (9 Ноя 2021)

@darling, все верно 👍

Я скриплю всеми связками спины, и меня нечего не держит, ни одна я мышца справа не работает.
И зарядки я тоже прекратила.
С утра увеличиваю себе продолжительность и частоту судорог.

Уже ровно аду, и все тоже стопы, ноги руки искры из глаз и перед глазами.
Я бы тоже что, то проколола- снотворное и обезболивающее.

Финлепсин мне не снял судорожую готовность, так в них и колочусь каждые 6 часов, потом слабость.

Пристала я тоже к этой руке.
Прижимается и падает вниз, без изменений.


----------



## darling (10 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Пристала я тоже к этой руке.
> Прижимается и падает вниз, без изменений.


будут изменения Поверь
Я ушла на больничный  т.к ноги мозжат щипит невозможно-это действие лекарств.Сначала испугалась а невролог сказала -нормальная реакция на введение сосудистых.


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Ноя 2021)

@darling, очень нормальная реакция.
Так должно быть.
Готовилась два дня, сегодня прошла метров 0., 5 в глазах заиграли чертики.
Типа или ещё, если лечь, будет хуже.
Попросила мужа если что сделать укол, поморщился так. Да я и сама подумала, все это было, ходьба через силу, сопли и уколы. Нога ничего, плечо дико залрмило. После ЛФК вчера думала сойду сума, не знала, что слопать. Шея рука плечо, за 6 часов сняла это как то валиком, может финлепсином.
У меня все движения разорваны- делала ЛФК на левую сторону, без участия правой. Достала шея так, что сил просто не было и с лева и справа.
Сегодня с лева все сильное, я чувствую, с права это жесть просто - кисель, рука только на сгибание.
Я бы прошлась как раньше, под корвалол. Смысла не вижу.
Да и мне сразу было сказано, что не надо "лохматить бабушку".

Гимнастику Шишонина делаю, давно уже, слабость только после нее. 
Нога это нечто, но у меня тоже листез, фиксированный. Он был по моему всегда, или это шея себя так ведёт.

Про себя ли я это пишу: комсомолка, спортсменка, отличница?


----------



## darling (10 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, хорошее ЛФК Спасибо сегодня делала
Рада за тебя Подвижки есть Вот так и будем-умеренно щадяще но постоянно 😇


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Ноя 2021)

@darling, я не знаю, может левая сильная "подтянула" правую слабую.
Я прошла сегодня 10 тысяч шагов.
Не шатало, ноги взрываются.
Если только так я не снимаю панику от боли.


----------



## darling (11 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я прошла сегодня 10 тысяч шагов.


вауу молодца  Так держать Всё получится Верю в тебя и себя


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Ноя 2021)

@darling.
Наверное хорошо, сегодня не знаю, куда деться.
И не ходить плохо, и ходить тоже.
Не знаю, на чем меня так расслабило, что я пойти сумела-ваши фотографии наверное, на них просто написано большими буквами, что жизнь - хорошая штука, как не крути 👍  👍
Зато ночь была просто "ух" и до сих пор длиться. Вколола себе там какой-то Мидокалм - жду эффект.
Я не знаю, почему @Доктор Ступин так хорошо отзывается об этом "срослось".
Оно там давно все "срослось", поэтому и ходить больно.И у Вас наверное тоже.( Я все на Вас, потому что на ты не умею).
Если у меня этот листез чуть ли не с детства, и я ногу ещё в 30 ломала, когда там более менее нестабильно было, и срастись только пыталось.
Сейчас срослось на мертво, связка просто окостенела, сигнал не проходит в ногу. Или это ещё какое-то другое заболевание- за это время я успела "находить" себе связки беговой курицы, и с которой даже суп не сваришь. Жира нет, одни жилы или дегенерация мышцы в соединительную ткань. У меня и раньше было так, нет жировой прослойки, нигде и ничуть, на лице тоже нет.
Так что, когда мне холодно, я трясусь как кот-сфинкс, который без шерсти или маленькая собачка-чмурлик.
Сегодня купила мороженое, нужно специально питание, может хоть чуть чуть это жир будет образовываться.
Может конечно это тик такой, когда трясусь, но от холода он сильнее.
При этом я могу думать, причем хорошо, по работе тоже могу, и болевой синдром при этом такой, что думать не хочется ни о чем.
Стопы провисели обе, левая больше.
Похоже это на каталепсию, только не постоянную, а периодическую, приступами.
Спросила у психиатра не сошла ли я с ума или про шизофрению, нет говорит.
Больно, неприятно, но нет. Что там в вегетатике поражено, или как мне мой остеопат сказал, такое кровоснабжение. По МРТ тоже такое кровоснабжение, и по анализам.
Мне все равно ходить придется, иначе просто не поступает кровь в кисти и стопы ниже колен.
Мне взять ее из вены пытались - сначала идёт, и раз все прекратилось.
Почему, черт ее знает. Даже в моторе кардиомиопатия. Сердце "гоняет" голень, голень - это "второе сердце".
Пока я двигалась, мышцы работали.

Когда у Вас все крутит, попробуйте "шавасану", для расслабления.
Не обязательно вставать в 4 утра.
Я себе говорю, что это просто приступ, и он пройдет, меняю положение тела, на другой бок. Сегодня ночью не получилось, все как "винтом" скрутило. Мышцы эти ещё, они превратились неизвестно  во что, особенно, когда было жарко.
Я умоляла скорую обезболить,потому, что это дико больно, крутят пальцем у виска - Кетарол, а мне ещё уколы нельзя оказывается, то место, куда колю - соединительная ткань, от воды больно, от прикосновения больно, одеждой  не могу дотронуться.
Хожу как 52 летняя девочка, в боди и в джинсах, и все затянуто так-чертова кукла короче говоря. Я уже не знаю, может в сглаз поверить, когда просто ничего не берет.


----------



## darling (11 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мидокалм - жду эффект.


мидокалм -отлично Ставлю его Один раз в вену -так на игле всё отпустило и кособокость ушла Как небывало. Ещё один укол и перейду на таблетки 15мги х3 раза


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я не знаю, почему @Доктор Ступин так хорошо отзывается об этом "срослось".
> Оно там давно все "срослось", поэтому и ходить больно.И у Вас наверное тоже.( Я все на Вас, потому что на ты не умею


просто на -ты Так ближе Фёдор Петрович-да говорит что срастётся дай Бог и я верю.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мне все равно ходить придется, иначе просто не поступает кровь в кисти и стопы ниже колен.


обязательно ходи Хоть по квартире.
Я на иголках лежу и ногами велосипед кручу Тяжеловато но выполнимо.
Ноги и ягодицы -мозжат мураши и онемение  из-за коктейля сосудистых.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я уже не знаю, может в сглаз поверить, когда просто ничего не берет.


вот и будем верить  А ещё молиться  🙏  🙏  🙏 читай канон покаянный Божьей Матери Найди в инете

листез срастётся обязательно


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Ноя 2021)

@darling, спасибо   
Амиостатический синдром, с пароксизмами.
Дистония+, сейчас пришло заключение из Павлова, посмотрим, что скажут по лечению во вторник.
Я на этом мидокалме уже 7 лет.
Раньше за три дня все снимало, в вену я конечно не пробовала, а так поесть, очень хорошо.И ещё ПК-МЕРЦ и финлепсин.
Но это в моем случае. По диагнозу, это мне очень хотелось ходить, вот я и пошла, к сожалению так. Ещё мне чуть чуть помогает корвалол, раньше совсем хорошо,а сейчас совсем не на долго.

Там такая погода хорошая, сегодня.
Вчера дождь был, когда я шла.
А так, у меня не разгибаются ни руки, ни ноги до конца. Нужно очень долго лежать, чтобы так вышло, а лежать тоже больно.


----------



## Анюша (11 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, ой не знаю... Вы такая худенькая.. И всё на диете. Ну низя так! Возможно организму просто полезных штучек не хватает.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Ноя 2021)

@Анюша, я худенькая, потому, что просто не могу есть, хотя хочу.
Я бы тех, кто на диете и не сильно превышает свою массу тела убила бы.
В мире столько вкусных вещей и полезных.
Я бы сейчас не отказалась от кабачков жаренных, фаршированные сыром, кальмарного салата, а ещё от курицы с овощами и картошкой, овощей много и все это майонезом перемешать, а сверху потом яйца, и ещё майонез добавить, за 5 минут до готовности, а под это дело бокал сухого вина.
Тельца Леви - у меня не разгибаются руки и колено, одно, я думаю, откуда такая радость от ПК-МЕРЦ, почти сразу.

А, ещё забыла, муж как то ловко снимал с курицы шкуру и кости, и туда нужно засунуть фарш от нее с черносливом и яблоками, нужно грибы, но я их не люблю. Ну или на худой конец фаршированная рыба, даже та же треска, все просто, но вкусно. Я об этом только мечтать могу.


----------



## darling (11 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, 😇


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Ноя 2021)

Сейчас в ванную залезла, мне нельзя, я до такой степени люблю.
Со всякими травами и маслами, свечку ещё зажечь, и побалдеть так с полчасика, с кофем ещё, наделать себе масок всяких, потом хороший крем для тела.
Сейчас от ванной у меня все будет болеть дня 3, к тому же я ещё находилась, через немогу и ПК- Мерц закончился, я думаю, почему у психиатра глаза при этом слове засияли.
Я же говорю, что жизнь вещь просто обалденная, не могла я не прогуляться вчера, после Ваших таких красивых фото.
Если меня сильно обезболить, напоит ь, то я смогу ходить, не долго правда, но смогу. За обезболивающим буду завтра пробираться как то.

Я опять рыжая  Волосы правда пришлось красить немного, но ничего, сойдёт. Спазмами до такой степени затянута, что меня принимают за девочку, на лице не работают мышцы, так что там тоже не бабушка, ну точно не 50 лет. 
Это больно,  не скажу как, особенно ноги. Я же говорю, сказка про Русалку.
Можно о таком мечтать конечно, я точно не мечтаю, -  я не могу есть, спать, и в принципе, стоять. 
Меня плохо берут лекарства, бегаю на цыпочках, и как завтра купить этот ПК-МЕРЦ ещё не придумала, лежат последние таблетки Трамадола, смотрю на них, может большую дозу съесть.
У нас в стране не помогают людям с такими болезнями, плохо ставят диагноз, для этого нужно потратить все деньги, будут швырять туда сюда.
Не поможет скорая, они не знают, чем это снимать, вернее знают, но не будут. Больше всего меня добил молодой толстый фельдшер(я не знаю, кто на скорой сейчас работает), он смотрел, как меня выгибает, и говорил, как долго я буду жить. Не знаю, что он при этом себе думал. И терапевт, который просто убежал, когда меня начало бить этим чёртовы пароксизмом, и загнало дугой просто. Легче сказать, что ты сошел с ума. Я не знаю, как я выжила этим летом, многие вешаться, у меня не получилось или тонка кишка. Я думала, что если не буду есть, быстрее все это окончиться. Не тут то было.
Где-то нашлись у организма силы, я говорю, что мы живучие. Так что грыж не бойтесь, это не самый ужас, который может произойти. Лишние таблетки я выбросила, хотела их съесть сразу все, но можно отравиться, а можно и живым остаться, и там не известно, что ты будешь делать. Умоляла всех забрать меня в любую больницу, особенно в ПНД, меня никто не брал, так как я адекватная, а скорая не колола, потому, что не понятно, что у меня.
Сейчас очень совсем, я надеюсь дожить до весны, я ее очень люблю.
Тем более, что в Павлова не отказали, но там ещё куча анализов, и наверное эта инъекция от Короны. Может так что то назначат.

А, знаете, что ещё здорово.
Сейчас очень поздняя, пораньше нужно. Поехать на рыбалку. Смотря где кто живёт. На Севере - там семга, в море выходить я боялась, у "нас" морская болезнь. А  на берегу самое то. Она хитрая,эта сёмга, мы ставили сети, она их видит, через них прыгает. А вот на спиннинг самое то. Поймать и свежую почистить, засыпать всеми специями, лимоном и солью, и через два часа ее можно есть. Или половить там окуней в августе, они маленькие, это как рыбу в аквариуме ловить, удочку забрасываешь, оно уже там висит.
Из них хорошо уху сразу там сварить, или в фольге запечи, шкурка отстанет и можно есть.
На юге там щука и карпы в озерах, есть и побольше рыбка, но меня и карпы утягивают, они бывают кг по 7.
У них мясо не вкусное, карасики лучше.
За один заход можно поймать кг 20 этого всего. 
Короче "О Кей" с их рыбкой нервно дышит в стороне.
Тут все натуральное.
И ещё грыбы - заплыли на остров, остров на Севере, там сопки и ранняя осень - мох, камни, -сама обалдела- а там грибов,как клубники наверное - вверх на сопку смотришь, а они на каждом шагу, и все маленькие, по пару см, подосиновики, светятся просто на солнышке.
Грибы не люблю, а тут просто спортивный интерес проснулся.
Я такого никогда не видела.
Так что жить всегда хорошо.

Вчера, когда гуляла, осень совсем поздняя, а до весны хочется дожить.


----------



## Анюша (12 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, я за грибами очень оходчая -) в детстве с мамой по лесам постоянно ходили, то грибы, то ягода, то шишки. На Камчатке жили. Ни змей, ни клещей, одна мошка и комары величиной с шершня. 
До весны доживём! Если магазы совсем не закроют для безкодных 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Ноя 2021)

@Анюша , на севере тоже мошкара, это минус к рыбалке и грибам, но можно сетку и шашки.
Я не знаю, какая я ходячая, вчера "выла" 6 часов, у меня спастика, если на ней ходить, то потом ночью попробуй усни.
Сегодня ноги болят уже по человечески, может и можно победить этот амиостатический синдром.

Я когда шла, чувствовала, как сильно натянуты сухожилия на стопах.
Вчера как чертёнок, ходила на цепочках. Сегодня сжимаю стопу, они мягче чуть, не плавно конечно, но мягче. Знать бы как связку в руке растянуть, она согнута, на сгибание.


----------



## Анюша (12 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, человеческие симптомы боли, это плюс, хоть и маленький. 
Но так, совсем ничего не помогает??!! Я от вашей проблемы совсем далека, даже и посоветовать нечего.. Эххх

@Kaprikon,  а массажами пробовали руку?


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Ноя 2021)

Не помогает, у меня весь задней комплекс разбит к черту- в ноге два мениска порваны, ТБС правый, листез, грудной переход, ну и шея, плюс парез руки. Мне когда про парез сказали, я подумала, что шутка-невроз, или там ещё что. Он настоящий, с плечом вперёд, я его не правильно разработала.

Массажей было столько, что не передать, силовые общие частичные, он давний, СМТ, УВТ -я уже не знаю чего только нет, там сухожилие сокращено. Мышцы можно расслабить, сухожилие при этом на место не становиться. Спастический парез.

Из всего "съетого" вчера, мне по моему мидокалм помог немного.
Сколько его есть то можно.

Я хочу ещё проити,бог с той спастикой потом. У меня ещё в руках синкенезии- это когда левая пытается делать то же, что и правая. Забавно так, знать бы как избавиться от этого.


----------



## Анюша (12 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, ходить надо, хоть по чуть. 
Я со стельками хожу. Один раз забыла вставить после сушки их, это капец был. Много пришлось передвигаться, и видать перекосилось там всё, два дня вся больная была. Так всё болело, отлежалась, порастягивала как могла.  В общем в обычной обуви я совсем не ходок, или стельки или ортомед на ноги. 

А ещё хочу свой скелет завещать для изучения 🙈 
Пусть его почистят, посушат, и любуются 😆


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Ноя 2021)

Красные слезы рябин
Шепот шин по асфальту
Это холодный ноябрь
Настроен на грустную альту

Листьями желтыми
Тихо шурша
В такт ноябрю
Устремилась душа

Но лето ещё вернется
Через седеющую пелену
Прорезался лучик солнца

Хожу и не чувствую не то, что "музыки города", а всей правой половины тела.
Приведение -доброе и ужасное.  Сегодня шла специально медленно, как мне организм позволяет.
Нет правильных движений, идёт все с левой стопы, и вверх- в начале движения и потом, в конце.

Я не знаю, у меня все файлы большие, картинку нужно постоянно резать.



Это не стих даже, у нас так принято было, все поздравления к днём рождения в рифмованном виде
Мам дорога, будет мне за мои походы, сегодня ночка. Нужно было отлежаться конечно.
У меня к боли ещё и онемение, от шеи к низу, к пальцу.Может это "нерв растет", но он зараза длинный какой-то. И депрессия просто хлещет, из за руки, не знаю, есть ли от этого антидепрессанты. Я когда думаю, что не могу работать с таким дефицитом, мне вообще становиться никак, кроме работать я не могу все делать рукой, от слова "вообще"
Гортопом могу работать, и то сомнительно, раз пару дней нужно потом лежать.
Я думала, что по людям соскучилась, по "социуму". Ничуть нет. "Социум" в большинстве мирно стареет, остальные бегут в метро, по работе с соскучилась, по общению, и дофамин наверное такой ничем не заменить.


----------



## Анюша (12 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, социум это близкие и дорогие. А остальные масса -) зачастую серая. 
И ещё весь социум, тут, в каких то форумах, которые нравятся, в каких то онлайн беседах.. Знаете как говорят, мне слишком мало осталось жить, что бы тратить своё время, на тех, кто мне не нравиться


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Ноя 2021)

@Анюша, я не знаю.
Социум это "настроение" общественное. Мне все равно, что это масса или нет. Так оно какое то фиговое честно сказать.
У меня и депрессия по этому.
Может, потому, что осень.
Шла думала, что меня может в этой жизни ещё в ней особенно заставить быть что ли. Близкие- сомнительно, какие- то книги, я руку согнуть не могу, через пару минут ее приходиться разминать, фильмы, я и раньше не особо любила, только некоторые.
Но все это должно быть в "комплексе" что ли, все вместе.
Пришла домой как белка, движения медленные, стопы занемели.
Единственное хорошее из этого- пыталась не контролировать положения "тельца" в пространстве, половина работы мозга на это уходит, отключает и бог с ним.
А из плохого я опять загнала себе мидокалм куда- то под кожу или в оставшуюся жировую клетчатку, и он там болит, и что это "спастика" и ночью мне опять не поспать.
Можно конечно "задолбать" мышцы движениями, и оно все отключится, но потом будет то же.
Я так руку мучила, двести - триста повторов, рука падает, с утра то же самое- сухожилие сокращено.
Уже текст  который набрала перечитываю и так рука как непонятно у кого, особенно кисть, иногда такие "перлы" выдает телефон, мало того, что кисть сводит, и голову отчасти.


----------



## Анюша (12 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, я вам так скажу, есть социум который масса, левый, правый...по фиг. Но если у вас есть свой социум , маленький , но приятный, нужный! Вы можете  быть для серого социума 💩, а вот для своего уже хочется быть чем то лучше, потому что они знают какая вы, какая вы можете быть, они заинтересованы, что бы вы жили, хоть в каком варианте, но если вы будете оставаться собой. Поэтому например, я могу послать или игнорировать любого, кто нарушит мои устои - в магазе, в транспорте, но так же могу поговорить с бабулей в автобусе, которая мне начнёт рассказывать про свою жизнь. Всё зависит от того, как они к вам настроены , даже не к вам, а к жизни. 
Поэтому в 30 лет у меня было 10 подруг, в 40 - 5 , а сейчас 3 
И почему, поэтому что это мой социум. Никого лишнего.

@Kaprikon, оспиди, даже я не делаю 200-300 поворотов своей болной рукой 🤦🏻‍♀️ 
Может палец на связку, и потихоньку эту связку колбасить, туда сюда?  Чтобы хотя бы питание ей организовать? Улучшить кровоток  и тд. 
Но не по 300 раз. Массажная догма 10-15 минут на каждую зону. То есть больше 10 минут, нельзя.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Ноя 2021)

Гипоксия,  с весны и с права и с лева. Пока я двигаюсь, какая то часть чего-то включается немного-  лучше левая сторона чем правая, немного стопы.
Сгибаю я по столько раз, чтобы вывести мышцу из состояния "гипертонус", в состояние "слабость", гипертонус больно, слабость терпимо.
Посоветовали ЭСТ - противосудорожную терапию, чтобы убрать все то, что там мозг настроил себе, чтобы кровоснабжение у него было хоть какое-то. 
Все антидепрессанты переедены, нейролептики нельзя.
В Павлова обозвали  истинная вегетативная дисфункция, и
под вопросом "дистония+" ,и ещё амиостатический синдром, что совсем плохо.  Лечения нет особого, пока нужно прививку если они будут меня лечить,есть там какой-то протокол по лечению. Жду, вторника. 
Сейчас "это" почему решило "восстанавливаться", только через боль сильную, почему сейчас не знаю, может не так жарко. Или потому, что я лопаю мороженое и все, что калорийное.
Не я решила, организм так решил, мне уже этих прелестей с ушами хватило. Сама не знаю, какие ещё "извращения" мозг там себе настроит и что будет, если сделать прививку от Короны, начните выгибать заместо вправо в лево? И выздоровеет же зараза.Травма была, там и так уже так "наверчено" в этих нейронах и связях, что ни один институт не распутает, легче прибить.
Батарейку нужно, которая спазмы отключает, так это дорого, квота на год вперёд. Плохо ещё, что оно спереди шеи- есть такой вид пытки, называется "испанский сапожек" - испытуемому соединяли шею и ногу фиксировано на некоторое время, через которое у того сносило полность крышу и он рассказывал всю правду и о месте где партизаны и о месте, где золото зарыто. Вот на это и похоже, тянет глотку, а ногу во внутрь.
С крышей при этом по разному, смотря с какой силой и продолжительностью тянет. Это где то под утро, часов в 5- ласковое пробуждение. Психиатр из ПНД на меня смотрел, видел, что это так, и довольно сильно, сказал,что к ним нельзя, и что  все написано в МРТ, в МРТ написано нарушение гидродинамики,расширение мозговых оболочек, разное развитие полушарий.
Я думаю просто моя пробабка насыпала кому- то лишней соли в суп, и много, а мне расхлёбывать.
Пока это длиться, я читаю книги, делаю там всякие "шавасаны", пишу на форум,  пытаюсь что то смотреть- только нельзя напрягать это сильно, или надо так сильно и много, чтобы мышца просто "отключилась". 
Есть направление в Институт экспирамидных расстройств. Но я уже иногда боюсь куда то ходить, вернее не то что боюсь, стесняюсь что ли. Пробовала на во вторую клиническую больницу, пока доставала МРТ из сумки правой рукой, мне стало тянуть шею, судорога. Мужичек- невролог начал на меня орать, что мне нужно в психбольницу. Алкоголь, наркотики- я пошутила, говорю: пять минут Турецкий. Тот немного смягчился, сказал, что лично он помочь не сможет и предположил, что это я "так состарилась" или "разработалась", и что при правостороннем парезе так может быть.  Но он ничем помочь не может.В Павлова нормально,  я перед этим пару дней готовлюсь, чтобы без судорог и могу их контролировать,, только потом они сильнее. В Институте экспирамидных была весной- тогда тоже крутило , но лицо не тянуло. Сначала Павлова, потом поеду в этот институт.
После пройденных 10 тыс. шагов проснулась с жутко скрученной ногой и стопами, мучилась больше суток, спать не возможно, пробиралась там на "цирлах" курить, стопы вниз просто не разгибаются как  балерина или ела какое нибудь очередное "колесо" - такой сильный тонус это больно, получая при этом от мужа. Муж против такого количества таблеток, смеётся- Лебединое озеро, я реально ходила только на пальцах.  Сегодня с утра стопы отпустило и хоть поспать немного получилось.
Посмотрим, что сегодня будет после того, как прошла, должно же что то измениться, я тактику сменила, шла, как получается, особо не думая о положении тела и есть ли где-то спазм- в лице или руке.
Ходить маленький расстояния плохо потому,что проблемы не зависят от того мало или много, лежать при спастике тоже больно. Единственное додумалась поднять подушку ещё на 10 см, когда лежишь- давление поднимается, встаешь- падает.
У эти "голов на ножках" все не по человечески.


----------



## Анюша (12 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, мороженное лопаете! Так это прекрасно! Радовать надо себя! 
Про ходить и в его остальные упры, я уже говорила своё мнение, всего по чуть. 
Чуть ходить, чуть рукой крутить, чуть массаж, чуть алкоголь. А вот табл... Если они вам толку не дают, смысл? Уж лучше стопку другую и спать. Ну я как и Дима, старый северный житель. Тут всё так лечатся. А на камчатке так вообще, чем холоднее тем девушки полнее -) такие красотки с попками фигуристые. Я там как кишка смотрелась.  
Я хоть за что, хоть за какие приёмы, лишь бы жить было комфортно. А кто такое не воспринимает, то и всё равно, 
Я всё равно пытаюсь ходить правильно. Пока ещё пытаюсь -) таз под себя, грудь вверх, потом лопатки болят, шея, ну и что там рядом. .. Но главное иметь смысл в жизнь, есть даже смысл сегодня и сейчас идти прямо, хоть 10 минут. 
охо хо ... вот сделаю рентген, там уже увидем, правильно ли я весь год жила, или нет.  Может там совсем всё сместилось.. , а боли нет потому что держу стойку... А позвонок то не знает про это, и ползёт


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Ноя 2021)

Массаж нельзя, потому, что синдром амиостатический, много повторений это не моя затея, та можно вывести мышцу из спазма.
Я согласна,что полнота не всегда портит, зачем то природа это придумала.
Мороженое я лопаю, только потому, что это пока единственный продукт, который я могу есть. У меня "пасть не открывается", такой сильный спазм.
А так бы я ела что угодно и сколько угодно.

А таблы только потому, что я хочу ночью хоть пару часов спать, а это просто не возможно.


----------



## Анюша (12 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, если много повторений вам нельзя, почему вы делаете по 300 раз вращения руки? Зачем?
А на счёт "пасти" 🙈😀  может тогда супы пюре.и делать просто, всё закинул, А потом смолол. Ведь тот де грибной, или с курочкой очень даже вкусно, А пользы побольше, чем от мороженого   я конечно вас поняла, что хоть и немного поспать то надо.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Ноя 2021)

@Анюша, чтобы что то сделать, тот же суп, нужно чтобы работали руки. Оказывается все так просто.
А повторов столько - мышцы при этом расслабляются, "выключаются"- уходит гипертонус, и можно немного потянуть сухожилие.
У меня рука приведена и согнута, левая в кисти тоже.
Про стихи я думала, если полностью парализует, буду их записывать. Я раньше их было много, но что бы они были - нужен город, картина или природа. Может некоторые из них были и хорошие. Смотрела, как люди картины рисуют, зубами, те что совсем лежачие. Я только чертежи рисовать могу.

К сожалению.

Вот такая лапа, слева только через боль. Супы я готовлю, левой.
Мороженое это дополнение я хотела сказать. Если ходить, нужно почти 400 калорий, чтобы шло восстановление.



Я поэтому и переживаю, с правой стороной я как то мирились.

@Анюша - повторения - сухожилие сократилось, и мышцы находятся в спастическом состоянии и держит эту руку, или уже эти руки, потому, что там все связано.
После больших повторений мышцы, которая держит, превращается в тряпку, т.е расслаблена практически полностью. Потом можно тянуть немного сухожилие плавно, а мышцу я потом массирую, желательно, чтобы упражнения были и на левую и на правую сторону. Иначе получаются синкенезии-т.е левая пытается повторить движение правой,  т.е согнуться. Во всяком случае у меня так.
До этого делала это со специалистом, общий массаж всего тела и разработка руки. Или рано или поздно начали, может движения были через боль, я ещё тогда работала по полной, после разработок. Вот эта рука и застыла. На что сказали, что нужно было меньше щёлкать мышкой.
Есть вариант его подрезать конечно, вот и ищут причину, почему так произошло. Подрезать это последний вариант.

Ходьбой я хочу повлиять на стереотип движения, ну и там какие то связи, новые. Может не правильно, но это пока все, что могу. ЛФК не могу, пробовала много раз - пробовала с чередованием, не применять руку вообще, показалось сначала, что пошло что то и не в какую.

Ещё Вы говорили про коляску, а почему коляска?
Я с этой стороны про себя не думала, я так себя двигаться заставляю, через боль и спазмы, но движения. Может в этом проблема.
Мне с моим ростом как то страшно про это даже думать.

С массажем же получилось так- делаем массаж, больше спастика. Делаем слабый массаж, нет эффекта, прошу разминать сильнее- вроде пошло немного, и я опять за комп и все, на этом "пошло" закончилось.
Делаем опять слабый, сильный, и тянем сухожилие через боль- спазм.
Обкалываем все декой от боли и тянем- это перед работой каждое утро, хватило на 5 дней потом я просто взвыла. Последнее что туда закачали был Дипроспан я проработала 10 дней в ванной меня "выключило", хорошо, что пришел муж.
То же с ногой разминаем разными способами большой тонус, пробуем новый антицеллюлитный, у них там специальный прибор, все делается в тонком костюме, тоже специальном- и о чудо, расслабляется передняя часть бёдра. Все в восторге, я тем более. Ходила тогда ещё на  каблуках, костюмчик. Первый звоночек прозвенел при выходе из метро, зацепилась каблуком о сетку и приопустилась на колено, мелочи вообще то. Дальше иду радостная такая, в походке лёгкость- свалилась я около дома во всей своей красивой амуниции, разбила локоть, пальцы выбила, кто-то там пытался помогать, сама встала.
Просто так на ровном месте без предупреждения- стопа фиксирована, о чем я и не подумала.
Нужно было идиотке взять машину,и дальше смотреть по состоянию, но мне и в голову не могло прийти, что можно упасть летом на ровном месте.
Я сейчас точно не могу воспроизвести почему так- или нога подворачивается, когда я пытаюсь согнуть руку в локте, или стопа зажата так сильно, или это "дроп-атака", и происходят она при повороте головы.
Было до этого тоже- гидрокомассаж, 10 процедур, опять счастье на лице. Опять лечу, почти на крыльях, тут опять как озноб какой то по телу.
Тоже падаю в таком же направлении, на локоть, с хорошей дури, но тогда я ещё  группировались отлично,  в прошлом спортсменка, без травм совсем.
Подумала, что просто подскользнулась.
Сейчас когда хожу, я все спазмы и движения пытаюсь контролировать, потому что знаю, чем может это дело закончиться.
Сегодня шла уже с настроением будь что будет, главное не думать о том, что онемело- пытаюсь обмануть мозг наверное таким образом.
Мне не нужна там старая информация.
Умная задним числом- мозг у нас владеет не настоящей, а прошлой информацией. Если один раз мы удачно что то сделали, он будет и в будущем повторять те же действия, если сделали не удачно- будет избегать их. Даже если есть неврологический дефицит- должны образоваться новые саязи.
Я смотрела, как человек пытается взять кружку. У него не получается совсем - с инструктором: тот ему попытайся сделать только одно движение, но правильно, показывает как. Тот старается, без результата особого.
Один раз из 10 попадает себе в рот и по траектории.
Мне потом обяснили, что таких пациентов много- если одно правильное движение получиться, то движения восстанавливается.
Я на себя злюсь больше за это, столько усилий, и не одной нормальной связи- как художник, который картину порезал ножом со словами "а, ничего у меня батенька не получилось".
Из похода могу сказать, что стали мягче связки стоп, на следующий день.
Я ещё не беру во внимание, что нужно радоваться любому успеху, хочется сразу ходить и работать рукой.
Я летом даже не мечтала, что могу пройти хоть немного. Вставала с кровати и меня отключало, пару шагов и нет, движения потеряны.
Вызывала домой массажиста, корейского, с дипломами в таком количестве, что хватит на хороший ремонт, боль и не могу встать.
А тут все как то само, со спастикой, но столько. Я иду и считаю только, когда начинаются эти отключения. Это второй раз. Первый больше шла как раньше,  пыталась контролировать.
Сейчас убавляют шаги просто.
Эксперимент опять, смогу ли встать в этот раз.
На этот раз он будет 4 за всю жизнь, если это получиться, то это просто чудо - амиостатический это на всегда грубоговоря. Последний невролог меня заверил, что ничего не получиться. Когда это написали слово" амиостатисеский" ' я и  решила, что не в коем случае не дам этим мышцам застыть.
Расстроилась из за этого, хотя и так понимаю, что отек плотный, а неврологический дефект грубый.
Это просто уже эксперимент.
Город я не слышу, потому, что половина мыслей идёт на поддержание равновесия или дум о том, как его поддержать.
Откуда могут быть новые связи.
Если замечу хоть минимум улучшений, буду за них цепляться.
@Анюша , @darling -Один человек пытался меня убедить, что у него работал только палец на ноге, и он восстановился. Шутит наверное, бывший спортсмен, это почти как рыбак:" во - такущая рыба уплыла".
Если бы я перестала или не хотела с этим бороться, не вышла бы опять на форум.
4 месяца себя уверяла, что умирать это хорошо, что нечего плодить толпы стареющего населения.
Это  утренняя депрессия это скорее всего последствия таких уговоров.
Сейчас ещё не самая хорошая погода для восстановительных прогулок, Питер в ноябре не самый красивый город.


----------



## Александра1981 (13 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, а Вы были здесь?

КОНСУЛЬТАЦИЯ ВРАЧА-ПАРКИНСОНОЛОГА
Прием ведет врач-паркинсонолог кандидат медицинских наук, член национального общества по изучению болезни Паркинсона и расстройств движений.

Центр экстрапирамидальных расстройств. Пока ждёте очередь в больницу, может, этот центр посетить?
Сочувствую Вам очень и переживаю, что Вы теряете время без лечения.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Ноя 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> @Kaprikon, если много повторений вам нельзя, почему вы делаете по 300 раз вращения руки? Зачем?
> А на счёт "пасти" 🙈😀  может тогда супы пюре.и делать просто, всё закинул, А потом смолол. Ведь тот де грибной, или с курочкой очень даже вкусно, А пользы побольше, чем от мороженого   я конечно вас поняла, что хоть и немного поспать то надо.


Торсионная дистония и больно и самой смешно самой:
1) летом, после первых спазмов муж орет немедленно есть иди.  Долго сопротивлялась, просила его выйти из кухни,ни в какую.
Вышла я строго на носочках, круче Волочковой. Руку поднимаю с вилкой, мне ее в другую сторону ведёт, от "пасти", не чуть чуть, а так конкретно Обалдела, есть не стала.
2) врач скорой одурел наверно, а ассистента я озадачила - он ноги сгибает,  я на животе лежу - потом  к поднимаюсь и  понимаю, что сейчас будет "жесть"- опускаюсь на колени, мне голову  поворачивает сначала вперёд, потом в сторону, причем не к плечу, а к колену, потом назад до упора, до самого, так у людей голова не закидывается.
Пошутить я успела, что есть подозрение, что я ещё и кусаюсь наверное, если мне больно сделать укол, а вообще бы лучше вообще усыпить.
3) приходит молодой терапевт на практике или после института только.
Он человек нормальный, дистония это круто и редко. Я очень быстро встала, чтобы ему дверь открыть, и стул взять с кухни - "станцевала" руками и танец сиртаки плавный такой, а затем типа индийского  танца наверное с  прогибом в грудном отделе на диване. Он офигел немного, потом боялся приходить на вызов.
Все эти действия без моего желания, меня так выгибает.
4) если долго читать книгу, а потом встать, я с такой рукой согнутой и головой к книге и пойду.
5) если смотреть на что то лёжа на спине, я выйду такая ровная и стройная + см. Волочкова
6) если набирать текст пальцами на компе или не дай бог на телефоне, кисть сожмет  по размеру телефона, а с пальцами там вообще круто, только дули не крутят.
7) после первых 10 тыс шагов я ходила строго боком и см Волочкова.
8) приходил домой невролог с поликлиники летом, перед его приходом я как раз сделал ЛФК, думала чуть меньше будет выражено. Пришлось просить его не сильно проверять мне коленные рефлексы - он молодой и худенький, у меня нога просто пыталась попасть ему в  живот или пах, ноги длинные, любого невролога достанут. К тому времени стала ученая, ногу рукой придержала.
Теперь когда прихожу на прием, он чуть дальше отходит, шутит - только не в живот.
Там столько этих если, что я сама себя боюсь. Сегодня когда шла, думала как хорошо, что серое все и люди не видят- это все спастика, не я совершаю такие действия, они мне двигаться мешают.
Лечиться это ПК-МЕРЦ , мидокалмом, а чаще датчиком в районе ключицы. У меня давно дистония, только так здорово ещё не было плечом я чуть дёргала назад - если на него сумку повесить, то и этого не было.

@Александра1981, спасибо огромное.


----------



## Анюша (13 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, да уж..., так и не  смог никто разобраться в причине. 
Но это правильно, что вы не сдались.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Ноя 2021)

Торсионная дистония.









						Торсионная дистония :: Симптомы, причины, лечение и шифр по МКБ-10.
					

Торсионная дистония - симптомы, причины и лечение и шифр по МКБ-10.




					kiberis.ru
				



У меня генерализованная, а началось с руки, с плеча

Фазы:
1)2)3) есть ещё 4)
Сколько я намучалась за это время, сколько всякой дряни выпила, сколько массажей - иголок- СМТ- мануальных терапевтов - капельницы - антидепрессантов - антиконвульсант в - сколько инструкторов по восстановлению,сколько проектов по работе потеряно, если мне сейчас поможет л- допа или наком, рыдать начну - пошла суп пить через трубочку.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Ноя 2021)

@Александра1981, Вы мне адрес дали этого врача. У Вас есть знакомые с такими проблемами:
Что не нужно делать при этом синдроме? Ходить не нужно? Чем можно ещё снять эти спазмы и застывания?  -  для того, чтобы поспать хоть пару часов- 174 см подкачанной мышечной массы скрутить в такую "крючку"- не понятно, где голова, где ноги.


----------



## Александра1981 (13 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, нет, у меня нет знакомых с таким заболеванием. Я решила поискать, какие варианты есть у Вас в Санкт-Петербурге для лечения. Мне просто видится, что Вы теряете время, что нужно начинать лечение, как можно скорее, стучаться везде и просить помощи. Не опускайте, пожалуйста, руки.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Ноя 2021)

Спасибо.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, ну очень нужна помощь:
1) заболевание ЦНС, не психическое, не невроз, не истерия
2) двухсторонний гиперкинез ригидная форма
3) есть какое-нибудь средство, что можно было поспать хоть пару часов- нет просто сил уже- от глаза до большого пальца ноги, идёт все с низу вверх, и так без перерыва.
4) может Вам попадались больные с такими проблемами?
5) мне до вторника нужно как то протянуть, может,что то придумают?
Спасибо


----------



## Кати (14 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ноги-ходилки хочу.
> Сегодня как то особенно фигово, я не знаю из за чего.
> Ванную мне сказали нельзя, но от нее лучше хоть пару часов.


Вот читаю Вас  и только могу пожелать бороться и найди врача который поможет . Не сдавайтесь ! Ищите врача! У меня маме 9 лет не то что помочь ,диагноз не могли поставить . И в Поленовском была ,и в онкологии , и психиатрии . Работать не могла . Никто воедино симптомы не мог или не хотел сопоставить , что картина одного заболевания. Ставили Паркинсона , онкологию от мозга до желудка.  Опишу симптомы- вдруг кто так же мучается. Заболевание прогрессирует , волнообразно. Есть не можешь сразу рвёт - могла пить чай и есть сухарики из булки , но присутствует просто зверский аппетит. Потом наоборот , кушать можешь , но не хочешь ,вообще. Приходится себя заставлять . Приступообразные жуткие головные боли . На любой звук ,свет .С тошнотой и рвотой. Переходящие в приступ ( они увеличились с годами по времени и количеству) Приступ это - тебя накатывает волной тахикардии ,но АД нормальное , вся холодная ,липкий пот ,но температура нормальная. Начинает трясти ,не судорги ,а как озноб, только такой ,что кровать ходуном ходила . Бледность , снова рвота . После жуткая слабость . До туалета еле могла дойти . В итоге нашёлся врач ,который смог помочь . Сказали ещё пару бы лет и корекции уже могло и не быть . Связано с солнечным сплетением ,когда импульсы поступают в организм не те ,которые нужны, и организм их так воспринимает . За год ! два раза была госпитализирована по две недели лечения. ВСЕ ! Забыла как страшный сон.


----------



## горошек (14 Ноя 2021)

Кати написал(а):


> ... У меня маме 9 лет не то что помочь ,диагноз не могли поставить . И в Поленовском была ,и в онкологии , и психиатрии . Работать не могла . Никто воедино симптомы не мог или не хотел сопоставить , что картина одного заболевания. Ставили Паркинсона , онкологию от мозга до желудка....


А как все таки лечили-то?


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Ноя 2021)

@Кати, я тоже обошла все институты, ответ, пока, что помочь не могу и все 
Госпитализация не решает проблему никак, разве что снотворное можно выпросить.
Свет, звук, все это и вызывает.
Пока только написали, что это Дистония+. Когда я сплю, нет судорог.

Я была и на Оптиков 54, и в Институт экспирамидных расстройств.
Узнала только, что нет квот.
Тут проблема до них добраться, до институтутов. Тоже волнообразно, дней 7 не спишь- потому, что трясет.

Гиперкинез такой, при этом мне глотку тянет, так, что не знаешь, куда деться.
Когда была в ИЭМ, так не было.
Мне все психиатры орут в один голос орут, что не к ним.


----------



## Кати (14 Ноя 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> А как все таки лечили-то?


Названия не назову ,не помню. Это 20 лет назад было. Таблетки ,капельницы и физиотерапия с оперделенным препаратом на лимфоузлы в паховой области . Забыла написать ,что один из симптомов ,который никак не беспокоит , но стоит знающему врачу нажать на определенные узлы это жуткая боль . Лежала на неврологии под наблюдением нейрохирурга и нейрофизиолога .



Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Кати, я тоже обошла все институты, ответ, пока, что помочь не могу и все
> Госпитализация не решает проблему никак, разве что снотворное можно выпросить.


Госпитализация не та значит. Сил и терпения Вам! И специалистов!


----------



## Анюша (14 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, так в детстве и юношества всё было хорошо? Я конечно, не совсем разбираюсь в диапазоне вашем, но прочитала, что это прямо с детства идет -((

Ой, спросила, а потом уже прочитала ответ Кати...


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Ноя 2021)

@Анюша, наверное нет, не хорошо.
С 6 лет идёт, после травмы.
Я разрабатывала руку, игра в мяч,лыжи,  у меня не получалось долго - потом лучше, но очень долго все это было. По ночам все тянуло, сердце колотиться. Но детки умные, я как то сторону меняла, придумывала себе истории всякие, что бы успокоиться, скрывала от родителей, боялась попасть в больницу.
Потом все детство-это вечные ЛФК в  спецшколе, но мне диагноз никто не ставил, сколиоз. Я не могла ровно и долго выселить на уроках, поэтому так лечили.
В юношестве целая система, питание, постоянно массаж, самомассаж, волейбол, аэробика тогда была.Питание я как то сама себе придумала, и мне здорово помогло.
Так каждый день. Я не знала тогда что это спазмы. У меня много корректирующих движений и действий-я считаю от тысячи наоборот например, когда чувствую,  что то не так,курю, что плохо, но из этого разряда, иногда двигаюсь очень медленно, стихи это из той же оперы, чтобы отвлечься, танцую, вернее танцевала раньше хорошо.
Идёт это волной- в 6, в 14, в 32- успеваешь забыть, что то не так.  Состояние -как ветерок небольшой по лицу, или озноб.
Мне бы в голову не пришло и никому тоже, что у меня какие-то проблемы.
В 43  началось сильно, я думала, что это связано с грыжей- перед этим вырвала зуб, и поехало. Недельку сидя поспала от боли, позвонила знакомому врачу, тот сказал, что принять, прошло через месяц, как не было. Я ещё в парке потом по веревкам прыгала и в волейбол играла.
Было и раньше наверное, но я как то не сильно обращала внимание- валокордин накапаю, шаг уменьшу и вроде нормально.
Меня злит сейчас, что как бы "отключает"- движение начинается и как кнопку где-то нажали, раз и выключили. Позавчера так тоже было. Подумала, ничерта себе у меня депрессия. А это именно эта " отключка"- я уже и стихи там себе сочиняла, нет, никак. Дома потом этот спазм - он не проходящий с мышцы на мышцу, и так больше суток.

Вызвала я вчера платного невролога, сняли чуть болевой синдром капельницей.
Я с детства просто привыкла, через силу, а когда спортом занималась, к тому, что мышцы болят.
Сказал, что сейчас так не над- оба плечевых, оба тазобедренных сустава поражены.

@Кати, спасибо.
Я сама эти узлы жму.
При госпитализации легче.
Институты по разному- во Вредена, капельницы сначала, физио, ЛФК, потом тренажёры, но тогда я ещё сильная была.
В Бехтерева лечили "тревожный невроз", выписали  перед короной,  со словами что "не невроз" и сделать МРТ повторно и ЭМНГР.
В ИЭМ я уже добралась уже в ремиссии небольшой - гемипарез, нарушение гидродинамики, множественные очаги глиоза по МРТ, - там схема таблеток, она не сильно подошла, а добраться повторно я летом уже не смогла, с эти моим "бегом на ципочках" и с шеей на боку.
Вернее мне нужно было направление, а терапевта я "испугала своим танцем", он мне ответил: а чего я буду приходить, если и так парализовало.
Я смотрю, что вроде не до конца парализовало, пришлось обратиться в страховую компанию - сразу и терапевт и невролог и направление и предварительный диагноз.
Я даже не пыталась какую-то инвалидность оформить перед этим, а тут ни больничного, не терапевта, и не понятно, что делать.


----------



## Кати (14 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @Кати, спасибо.
> Я сама эти узлы жму.
> При госпитализации легче.
> Институты по разному- во Вредена, капельницы сначала, физио, ЛФК, потом тренажёры, но тогда я ещё сильная была.
> ...


Тут надо кто сможет поставить верный диагноз. И уже лечить . К сожалению могу только морально поддержать Вас !


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Ноя 2021)

@Анюша, прочитала ваш пост про чтение текста по диагонали, скорочтение.
Так оно так и есть, мозг почему-то так делает, как будто энергию сохраняет.
Пробовала тренировать зрение- по компьютеру, вижу сначало 4 строчку в таблице. Потом под музыку долго смотришь на картинки, типа детского калейдоскопа, после такого просмотра видишь на строку больше.
И с памятью така же штука, я думала, что она ухудшается, так нет. Жалко что в ней остаётся и хорошая и плохая информация. Я все пытаюсь точность движений "натренировать", а тут никак.

@Кати, спасибо за информацию.

Когда Вы писали, что начали плакать при виде мужчины на каляске, это просто небольшой страх.Его нужно как-то попытаться стереть из памяти или определить, что не такой он и страшный.
Я всю жизнь считала, что любую, даже утраченную "функцию" можно натренировать, или "заменить" что ли.
Когда мне этой весной сказали "ты ничего не подключишь" и " кому ты будешь нужна с одной рукой", у меня перестало получаться все, как отрезали. А так я любую мало мальскую ремиссию уже за полное выздоровление принимала.
Даже сейчас, у меня мышца дернулась в бедре, не так как обычно,   я уже там себе отметила, живое что то есть.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Ноя 2021)

Всё-таки диагноз цервикальная дистония.


----------



## Александра1981 (16 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, ладно, с шеей понятно, а с руками, ногами тогда что?


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Ноя 2021)

С руками и ногами то же самое, плечо веред - такое кровоснабжение, оно выгибает так интересно, мне конечно нет, но так получается- шею набок, и прогиб в пояснице.

ПК-МЕРЦ капельно пока, 4 дня.


----------



## darling (16 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> К-МЕРЦ капельно пока, 4 дня.


что такое мерц


----------



## La murr (16 Ноя 2021)

@darling, ПК-Мерц - противопаркинсоническое средство.
Препарат для инъекций и в таблетках.


----------



## Анюша (22 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, извините, что не отвечала, руки не але...
ой ей, хорошо если  скоростное чтение... Но я думала, на себя, что мозг выискивает более обьяснимое для него, более простое, что может он воспринять,и ответить на раз, а остальное  типа не замечает. А может я, так делаю,🤦🏻‍♀️ не понятно 
А что, так тоже очень хороший вариант жить, не вижу то что тревожит. И по фиг.  Я например, забила на руки свои, ну конечно, стараюсь их беречь, когда работаю - бинтую по мышце, , могу что то сделать, но проблему то это не решает. Но вот, стараюсь не обращать внимания, хотя постоянно маты крою на левую больше, на правую меньше. -))) ну а что ж сделать, не могу изменить. Да и фиг с ним. Девочек своих не могу оставить без косметики. Они верят в меня. Стимул однако.


----------



## Анюша (22 Ноя 2021)

У нас в прошлом году, 18 ноября был ледяной дождь. И вот  прошло чуть больше года, на 4 дня. И опять...
Это капец!  Бедные птицы... Всё во льду, деревья сломаны ещё с прошлого года.. Ужасно... Птичек жалко, помрут опять половина... Деревья новые не высадили.. Реально экологическая катастрофа.
Мама, у неё дача, говорит в этом году было куча гусениц, жуков и других гадов. Ну а что ж, в прошлый год птички умерли от голода и холода, а кто не умер не смогли жучков из под коры достать. Выжили, только там, где люди кормушки ставили. Капец как печально. Вот это сегодня, всё ветки опять во льду...


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Ноя 2021)

@Анюша.
У меня руки как то в один момент "полетели", вернее с "издыхании" небольшим, два года назад после поездки в Москву, там уже было плохо. Потом я месяц пролежала, вроде пошло. Остеопат ещё немного подправил ещё лучше. И полный "слёт" летом из за жары- мышцы атрофированы, жару оказывается не переносят.
Опять улучшения осенью, и после 2 месяцев работы вся правая сторона, включая ногу. Ну а потом и левая, этим летом. Месяц не проработала.
А насчёт того, что себя заставить можно сделать все, что угодно, простой пример: после Ваших фото мне до такой степени захотелось, выйти на улицу. Я 3 дня готовилась, никаких телефонов и ноутбуков, план себе поставила, как и куда пойду.
Получилось, особенно первый раз.
Второй раз я уже как робот шла, меня отключало шатало, я там стихи сочиняла, как Боинг подбитый домой конечно добралась.
Или с набором текста, я ничего не бинтую, так умираю, просто не обращаю внимание на судорги.
Ещё и думать при этом надо, что делаешь, текст "авторский".
Через час мозг просто "сносит", получается конечно, но это сплошной ад.


----------



## Анюша (23 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, я вот на руки никак не могла подумать, что так приключится. В прошлом году, на прошлый ледяной дождь, меня возили на блокаду, ходить не могла толком, такие боли были в пояснице заклинило что то. И тут когда с погодой опять такое случилось, я уже сижу и жду, ну вот, каждый год, на ледяной дождь, мы с друзьями едем на блокаду 🙈 . АН нет, всё нормально со спиной. Но руки бесят!
Они у меня как то  странно, то сильнее, то меньше болят. Дарсонваль хорошо помогает. Надо как то приспособится, что бы делать руку, без участия второй руки , вот такой каламбур 😀
А на улице, да надо ходить туда. Вот тока как? Сегодня по делам нужно идти, а там просто каток. Страшно грохнуться.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Ноя 2021)

@Анюша, что Вам говорят про руки?
Мне опять, что нужна госпитализация в неврологию, нарушение кровоснабжения.  Не хожу я уже не куда. Ходила, когда думала, что это остеохондроз.


----------



## Анюша (24 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, да ничего особенного не говорят. Думаю перенапряжение связок в локтях. Ну и мышцы тоже. От работы, однотипные движения, продолжительная статика. Вот, годами копилось, и теперь сломалось. 
Купила желчь, буду пробовать делать примочки. 
А вы пойдете на госпитализацию?


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Ноя 2021)

@Анюша, да пойду.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Ноя 2021)

Вчера сбылась мечта идиота:
Результаты долго хождения по институтам: межполушарная асимметрия, спастический парез руки, стеноз позвоночного канала, нарушение ликрворной динамики.
В психлечении не нуждаюсь, лечить неврологическое заболевание, основное- подпись 5 Врачей институт Павлова. Ходить не могу.
Вот как то так.
Знать бы как лечить гемипарез.
Все мышцы уплотнились.
А все файлы опять большие.
Сказано улучшать кровообращение, поэтому и ходить не могу.
Могу немного, после лечения.


----------



## Александра1981 (28 Ноя 2021)

@Kaprikon, а как улучшать кровообращение?


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Ноя 2021)

@Александра1981, я не знаю в моем случае.
У меня это связано с травмой в детстве.
Удар коры головного мозга.
После этого пошли проблемы с движением. Проходящие. Было не заметно, немного только ногу тянуло.
Я на каблуках бегала, так вообще очень удобно. Я по дому" на носочках" ходила часто.
Сейчас у меня столько лет эти судорги, причем такой силы, что я ломаю себе колени, и мне сворачивает челюсть.
Психиатры говорят, что нейролептики нельзя.
Сначала влепили этот диагноз "соматофорное расстройство", и я как то успокоилась немного.
Жила как есть, с судоргами.
Сейчас говорят, что оно не самотофорное, когда уже поздно.
Меня "отключает", каждые 6 часов.
И летом я думала застрелюсь, потому, что половина мышц просто атрофировано, везде нарушение кровообращения и никому ничего не докажешь, что боли при этом сильные.
И что это пароксизмы сосудистые, и нужно срочно в стационар и ещё год назад надо было. Мне хоть болевой синдром убирают немного.
Сейчас буду что то думать, сейчас ещё коронавирус, попробуй попади куда нибудь.
Нужно убрать спазмы эти, эглонил пробут, мне не идёт.
Остаётся вальпорат, если не поздно ещё.
Каждые 6 часов этот ад, начиная с утра
Я уже больше года не могу не спать, ни есть.

Двухсторонний дискомодулярный конфликт, как его сейчас убирать через столько лет?

Мы пока смотрим, что из фармпрепаратов может подойти.
ПК-МЕРЦ, пробовали, стало вроде хуже. Лучше по моему финлепсин.
Но я его уже столько переела, что не знаю, какую дозу подобрать.
Ещё дистония шейная, это все это привело и к грыжам и такому ее течению.
Я уже сама и злюсь и плачу, в душе, но все равно пытаюсь двигаться
После того, как проработала как набрала 4 страницы текста на компе, спазмом мне вишибло зуб.
Комиссия смотрела, как я двигаюсь.
И уж внимательно анализы, и везде этот эритроцитоз и холестерин.
Холестерин мне особенно не понятен, откуда он у человека, который не ест.
Попробую на неделе выложить МРТ головы, вроде бы там не сильная дистрофия.
Во всяком случае, когда пыталась попасть в Областную больницу там на приеме невролог на меня орал, что это психиатрия, и он меня не возьмёт.
Психиатры уже бумажку для них написали, специальную.
А так цервикальная дистония, это подтверждает МРТ и сплошной ад с передвижением.
Не могу прикрепить фото, может мне киста зуба творит такие вещи?
Или так сильно навряд ли.

Мне так надоели эти "включения" и "выключения", сил нет.
ПК-Мерц к стати улучшил настроение, наверное чуть снял болевой синдром.


----------



## горошек (28 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Холестерин мне особенно не понятен, откуда он у человека, который не ест.


Вот как раз оттуда. 80-90 процентов холестерина вырабатывает печень. А когда с пищей его поступает ничтожно мало, организм пребывает в шоке и думает: ага, раз мне не дают, значит надо самому вырабатывать его поактивнее. Так что холестерином из питания трудно спилить или повысить холестерин крови. Тем более, что среди всего поступающего есть ещё и «хороший», который тоже регулирует холестериновый обмен.
Тут Малышева наконец-то в этом призналась, когда он у неё высоким оказался. Оказалось, что даже при повышенном холестерине совсем не нужно сразу пить статины, как она раньше убеждала, а нужно сделать узи каких-то там артерий и, если с ними все нормально, то жить спокойно и не обращать внимания. Для себя любимой у неё другая правда появилась.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Ноя 2021)

@горошек, спасибо.
Так и есть неалкогольный стеатоз печени. У всех в семье.Тетку трясет так же, сроду никогда она не пила.
И жуткая гепоксия.Подазила там а шейном отделе, мышцы все как корка, или от спазма или потому, что лимфозтаз там, а может и то и другое.
Я не знаю, как улучшить кровообращение, если печень ничего не вырабатывает.
За год по моему у меня организм "высосал", все, что там было.
Я не знала, можно ли мне есть вообще.
Жуткий тризм, сводит всю правую сторону, там, где парез, зубы тоже.
Эглонил меня "поднял", не знаю на сколько.
С утра трясло от спастики.
Я ее жутко стесняюсь, ехали к врачу, в машине колотило и руки и ноги.
Мне уже коллега по работе сказала, что даже ноги дёргаются.
Я сидела, как мышь, удерживая эти дерги. В институте уже не могла.
Ну они мне все и сказали, про спастику, кровообращение, и куда мне обратиться. Особенно сводит кисти.
Я уже внимание не обращаю, дотопала за пустырником, сделала уборку.
Я так ужас, начинаются движения хорошо. А потом, раз и стопы как прилипают у земле. И это даже не каталепсию, черт знает что.

Когда идёт спазм, я могу к мышцам только кистью для макияжа дотронуться. Руками не в какую.

Хотела МРТ прицепить.
Там нарушение ликвородинамики.
Когда двигаюсь, мне лучше.
Но с утра все не хорошо.
С МДП вызывала психиатра, ну он и сказал, что все написано в МРТ.
При этом я соображаю, пишу там какие то докменты, а потом меня колотит, как сивого Барсика.

"Бегала" бегала, и все опять движения еле еле. Зарядку ещё делаю.
Я так понимаю, что ее надо через день, иначе все плохо на второй день.


----------



## darling (29 Ноя 2021)

Анюшенька-красота 
@Kaprikon, привет дорогая


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Ноя 2021)

@darling, добрый вечер.


----------



## darling (29 Ноя 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> Сегодня по делам нужно идти, а там просто каток. Страшно грохнуться.


действительно каток Скандинавские палки в помощь
Хожу с палками везде То уменьшая то убыстряя темп.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> добрый вечер.


добрый 
сегодня низкое давление аж 70 и 50 В глазах темнеет. Думаю мидокалм и мои гипотензивные сделали своё дело
Кофе и кордиамин чуть подняли



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Бегала" бегала, и все опять движения еле еле. Зарядку ещё делаю.
> Я так понимаю, что ее надо через день, иначе все плохо на второй день.


да каждый выбирает свой темп
по ощущениям 


Kaprikon написал(а):


> При этом я соображаю, пишу там какие то документы, а потом меня колотит, как сивого Барсика.


😀


----------



## Kent142700 (29 Ноя 2021)

Доброго времени суток. С 2017г "заживаю" без операции. Были 100% показания к операции с резекцией повреждённого позвонка с полным удалением оного и установкой имплантатов. От операции отказался. Первые пол года, практически, не вставал. Далее ЛФК от д. Ступина и  его же рекомендации.Начинал с простой ходьбы.На данный момент бывают проблемки (боли, тянущие ощущения и т.п.). Таскаю всё подряд, строю дом в одиночку и перетащить цемент по 50 кг. мешок, количеством штук эдак 15-20, в общем то, не проблема. 5 дней назад в одиночку скинул двигатель с машины (мерседес спринтер, грузовой фургон), а это примерно 120-140 кг. в стеснённых условиях.Корсет не ношу уже очень давно и работаю без него.Для себя понял одно,или сам или никто ( а никому мы не нужны, констатация факта). Лечащий нейрохирург от меня отказался со словами - Или ты приходишь меня упрашивать об операции, или я с тобой более не общаюсь. Выбрал второе. 

За пол года "лежания" изучил всё о схожих травмах.Выбрал манеру поведения. Ездил на платные консультации в разные клиники. Крайнее мрт показало отсутствие мышечного корсета. Из ранее изученного понял, что без развитых мышц при таком виде травмы это беда, т.к. спину на 20% держит позвоночный столб и на 80% мышечный корсет.Приступил к тренировкам, но потом и их забросил...знаете ли стройка в "одну каску" мне показалось и так более чем достаточной тренировкой)).

Объективно, на сегодняшний день бывают  боли в области поясницы, иногда, по ощущениям, зажимает седалищный нерв. Хуже всего - просто сидеть, движения всегда переносятся легче.Обезболивающие не принимаю от слова совсем, т.к. должен понимать где, что и как болит для понимая, могу ли дать нагрузку или лучше полежать денёк. А так, не мной придумано, что если Вам 40, Вы проснулись и у Вас ничего не болит-значит Вы умерли. Это я к тому,что не надо списывать всё только на полученную травму, есть и возрастные изменения, да и так проблемок жизнь подкидывала. НИКОГО НЕ ПРИЗЫВАЮ ИДТИ МОИМ ПУТЁМ! Каждый сам выбирает, что и как. Я свой выбор сделал и надеюсь, что правильный, время покажет.  А вообще благодарен Богу и Ангелу Хранителю, что с ногами остался. Всем добра! Моя тема https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27363/


----------



## darling (29 Ноя 2021)

@Kent142700, спасибо за рассказ о себе Поучительно Только вот таскать тяжести может не надо
@Kent142700, 🙏 благо дарю



Kent142700 написал(а):


> Для себя понял одно,или сам или никто ( а никому мы не нужны, констатация факта). Лечащий нейрохирург от меня отказался со словами - Или ты приходишь меня упрашивать об операции, или я с тобой более не общаюсь. Выбрал второе.



🙏🙏🙌
ой спасибо большое Так всё подходит мне Только возраст старше Но я верю


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Ноя 2021)

@Kent142700, Вы молодец.
Я тоже так делала. 10 лет, а может всю жизнь, я уже не знаю. Но вроде подвижная была. 
Поясница это одно, и очень тоже тяжело.
У меня высокий уровень поражения-шейный отдел.
Больше года этот парез.
Он конечно не полный паралич, но ушло вперёд плечо и сократилась саязка. 
Я тоже ещё бьюсь немного-ЛФК, обязательно, хожу через немогу.
Стопа самое тяжелое, плечо и стопа в спастике. Что-то мешает нормальному сигналу проходить в мозг. Я ещё понимаю, ноги- а тут конкретно, вся правая сторона.
Баракинез медленные движения- организм "включил" режим ограничения, выжить хочет наверное.
Не обращаю внимание, иду и все делаю через силу. 
Шея это самое плохое, не одной нормальной мышцы нет, все или гипертонус или гипотонус.
Я даже не знаю, за что уцепиться, за какую мышцу. Лицо тоже справа, парез так высоко, гипертонус.
Сейчас тоже наубирала, наготовила, прошла. Мне сегодня ночью за это "будет".
Так заслуженный дядечка Дроздов в последнем выпуске у Малышевой двигался, как я. Так ему под 80, там понятно.
И он с животными всю жизнь, под наших только "косит", а так по моему одни рефлексы. С кем поведешься, как говориться.


----------



## Kent142700 (29 Ноя 2021)

darling написал(а):


> спасибо за рассказ о себе Поучительно Только вот таскать тяжести может не надо


Да не за что)) А вот тяжести...считаете это моей хотелкой?))Да я бы лучше повалялся лишний разик пузом к верху, только вот кто за меня сделает? Ответ выше, или сам, или никто, такова проза жизни. Да и нефига на жизнь жаловаться (это я сугубо про себя!) надо вставать и делать, не зря же ещё древние говорили -движение это жизнь! Это я сейчас такой "мудрый", когда уже всё изучил, не много понял, что к чему, неврологии нет практически с момента травмы, а ранее... ранее и слёзы текли, и бутылку с водой поднять не мог, мать пол кружки наливала, и постоянно к Господу вопрошал - За что?!...ну вот жалко себя,любимого, было. Прибухивать начал, дот запоев дошёл...а далее, как в песне -было,было,было и прошло...))) Как то в один момент мозг проснулся, тушку от пьянки вонючую с кровати скинул и давай решениями грузить. Раз прогноз врачей был печальный, вплоть до того, что без ног останусь, значит исходим из этого...квартира...а как я в коляске буду выезжать и забираться обратно?! Никак! Значит квартиру нафик, на продажу! Без сожалений или иначе снова накатит, опять жалеть себя начну.. Продал, купил рядом участок с домиком под снос и далее делать, делать и делать. И землю ломом копал, а не брала лопата материнский грунт, и тачку катал потихоньку, а знаете, как штукатурить цпс с поломанной спиной "весело"?))) И падал от бессилия там же где и делал. Механизмы всякие придумывал и воплощал, даже мини кран сварил чтобы блоки на верхние ряды не руками поднимать. Да и сейчас ещё не зажило полностью, бывает и прихватит, ничего, поваляюсь не много и снова делать. Уже не могу сутки ничегонедаланием заниматься. Понял,что пора деньги зарабатывать, а как? До травмы как ИП работал на грузо-пассажирских перевозках, значит надо пробовать начинать сначала. Всю технику продал после травмы, все деньги "ушли" на жизнь и стройку, а мозг покоя не даёт, не понравилось ему в "синюшней бездне", снова решения подкидывает. Осталась легковушка? Осталась! Продать и взять грузовичок на пробу. Аналитика рынка б.у. техники, понимаю, что продать смогу не дорого и за эти деньги хоть что то путёвое не найду. А мозг пинками подгоняет - решай давай, не фиг на жизнь жаловаться и вообще, кому сейчас легко?! Один что ли такой несчастный. Снова аналитика ночами, а ночью не отвлекает ничто. И тупик...ну вот не хватает хоть разбейся об стенку с разбега. Значит пойдём другим путём. И снова мозг покоя не даёт, вопрошает мысленно - Ты же ручками работать умеешь? Умею. Так давай смотри другие варианты, посмотри на те машины, где починять надо. Так за эти деньги там не чинить надо, а строить заново кричит во мне пессимист, работы по самое не балуйся. И что делать будем, интересуется мозг, язвительно, снова по штопочке и  в школу не пойдём? Тельце при мысли о водке содрогается в ужасе и заходится в икоте, пожалуй нет, будем как то решать. И снова аналитика с поправкой на дешевизну по причине необходимого ремонта. Нашёл, купил, притащил и теперь восстанавливаю. Я это всё к чему, иногда обстоятельства выше нас и понимаю, что и напрягаться не стоит, и поберечь себя надо, а как тогда? Работодателя от таких как я шарахаются, аки чёрт от ладана, мало того, что полтийник по возрасту, так ещё и проблемы со спиной. А кушать то хочется) В общем приходится крутиться. Вот только что я себе вбил в голову огромным молотком, это то мне доктор пояснял ( ещё раз спасибо д. Ступину) надо что то поднять - держи спину, не гнись и не изгибайся. Прихватило - отложи и сам отлежись, подвиги никому нафик не нужны! А в остальном...всё будет хорошо, я не верю - Я ЗНАЮ! Всем добра и здоровья!


----------



## Kent142700 (29 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вы молодец.


Это врят ли, жизнь заставит, ещё не так раскорячишся))Посоветовать Вам чего то морального права не имею, неврачнеразу, вот только почему то старое кино вспоминается. Один другому - Знаешь, что получается из поломанного дерева если на него давление грунта передаваться будет? - Знаю, уголь! А если давление вырастет? Нет не знаю. А получится из угля - алмаз!.Вот и на тебя, Гриша, жизнь толком не давила, а мог бы получится алмаз!. Это я к чему, в последнее время мне часто приходят мысли, что всё в этой жизни не случайно, как то с чем то завязано...Может быть и на Вас судьба надавила? Однозначно не сдаваться! А ещё я в процессе понял, что инстинкт это великое дело, не просто надо, а крайне важно доверять своему телу, оно подскажет, что ему необходимо, надо только научится его слушать Я в детстве пол печки съел))) жили в деревне и для меня лучшего лакомства не было, как глина с печки. Если ничего не получается от назначенного лечения, значит пробовать изменить эту схему с ног на голову! Запас регенерации наших организмов огромен, надо только попробовать подобрать ключик. Но для этого нужен врач, может быть другой врач, но только не экстрасенсы и всякая такая же нечисть. Как то мне на очередной консультации врач-реаниматолог поведал свою беду, тоже была травма спины и ничего не помогало. Нашёл для себя способ лечения в море, т.е. залазил в гидрокостюм и "висел " в воде по 12 часов. И оно в принципе объяснимо, вода близка к невесомости (утрирую), на поверхности на каждого из нас давит атмосферный столб в среднем в 750мм.рт.ст. В толще воды это давление нивелируется (не зря же подготовка космонавтов проходит в бассейне) таким образом регенерация организма проходит в щадящих условиях, нет давления на травмированный участок. Это, как пример, человек искал выход по принципу " не навреди" и ему помогло. Вот может и Вам подойти к своей беде, так сказать с другой стороны. А вдруг.....


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Ноя 2021)

@darling,  и я Вас умоляю, какие тяжести?
Я сама тяжесть сплошная справа.
Без палок хожу, чтобы руки не напрягать.
Господи,помоги мне встать на ноги, а упасть я сама смогу.
@Kent142700,я вчера тоже думала.
У меня спастика, это когда мозг не до конца управляет телом. 
По большому счету мне не хочется жить, потому, что это во -первых больно, а во -вторых, стрёмно.
Потом думала про свою работу, ну чего я в нее так вцепилась по Козерожье. Ведь есть куча других.
Есть вариант конечно просто жить.
Но  злит это вегетативное состояние, полурастения.
Но сегодня за окном такой снег, мягкий и пушистый, и так это красиво.
И почему-то захотелось его завтра снова увидеть, ну и бог с ней, со спастикой.
Гидрокостюм бы мне помог, но я так просто делаю зарядку, и так больно после нее, спастика уже такая "жёсткая".Меня уверяют, что ничего я не "подключу" этой зарядкой, то есть не заставлю организм работать- но все равно: дум спиро сперэ


----------



## Анюша (1 Дек 2021)

@Kaprikon, вам когда на госпитализацию? Есть уже дата?


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Дек 2021)

@Анюша, 9 числа.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Дек 2021)

Вчера пробовала работать стоя.
Тоже мало хорошего . Идёт спазм волной, хоть тресни, стоя ровно не возможно, чуть сгибаюсь, потом не разогнуться в грудном отделе совсем.
Так и остаюсь, похожу немного выпрямит.
Проработала часов 6, по моему только силу воли проявляла. Под вечер уже просто колотило. Сила воли на этом закончилась.
Целый день сегодня всякие ЛФК, надеюсь "замучить" мышцы, что немного расслабить их.
Расслабляю, и все опять "застывает".
Грею- расслабляю, ну хоть бы одно правильное движение. Просто никакого ответа.
Амиостатический синдром, не хочу дать им застыть до 9 числа. Пусть лучше болят.


----------



## darling (1 Дек 2021)

а у нас капель.
Грязища.Всё развезло.Никуда не ходила. Да температурила поллдня до 39
Завтра результат мазков на ковид.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Дек 2021)

@darling, держитесь.
Странно, что с появлением ковид, куда-то делся обычный сезонный грипп.
Я думаю, что у вас все будет хорошо.
Я с Москвы приехала два года назад, в это время, вернее в конце декабря.
Никто тогда про ковид не знал.
Поезд был полон граждан Китая.
Я свалилась с чем то, кашель, лёгкие болят. Надеюсь это был не он, а если он, то должен быть имунитет.
Узнала, что мне нельзя прививку, да и колоть ее не куда в принципе, не всосется. Выпить ее разве что.


----------



## горошек (1 Дек 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Странно, что с появлением ковид, куда-то делся обычный сезонный грипп.


Не знаю, как грипп, но другие вирусы всё равно остались. Дочь сейчас болеет, уже 11 дней, слабость очень сильная, кашель, сначала температура была 39, потом потихоньку спала, но сил совсем нет, вчера ещё и тяжесть а ногах была. Три раза делала тест, ни разу ни ковид. Хотя она говорит, что все равно до конца не верит, потому что так плохо ей было только вот сейчас и от прививки. И по крови почему-то тромбоциты повышены, и ачтв при этом повышен тоже. Короче, непонятное состояние какое-то. Странно также, что муж не заразился. Они обычно всей семьей вирусными болеют.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Дек 2021)

Тромбоциты, воспаление какие-то.
У меня тромбоциты повышены, все отправляют искать причину.
Тут тетка моя  у которой ампутирована нога, и руки трясет так, что в коляску не попадает-сахар высокий, сосуды все забиты. Тоже собралась делать прививку. Вот не понимаю я их таких. Нафига? Деды и бабушки тоже на нее тащиться еле еле. Какая прививка? И так уже со здоровьем все понятно. Они до этой больницы еле доходят, ещё получая по дороге ещё и "ушибы всей бабушки".


----------



## Анюша (2 Дек 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...не всосется. Выпить ее разве что


🤣🤣🤣
Всё мутирует, и грипп и ковид
Врачи сами не знают, симптомы похожи то.
Тесты тоже, с разу на раз. Мне кажется от иммунитета всё зависит.


----------



## darling (2 Дек 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Дочь сейчас болеет, уже 11 дней, слабость очень сильная, кашель, сначала температура была 39, потом потихоньку спала, но сил совсем нет, вчера ещё и тяжесть а ногах была. Три раза делала тест, ни разу ни ковид. Хотя она говорит, что все равно до конца не верит, потому что так плохо ей было только вот сейчас и от прививки. И по крови


тоже дочь болеет -грит свет белый не мил  А она ведь с внучкой Сегодня повторный мазок Своими болячками как бы тяжело не было Никого Никого не напрягаю
Надо пережить это время

пс вчера и позавчера одинаковая картина -озноб тряска повышение т до 38-39  и также внезапно прошло через 4-5часов Не знаю что это


----------



## горошек (2 Дек 2021)

darling написал(а):


> тоже дочь болеет -грит свет белый не мил  А она ведь с внучкой Сегодня повторный мазок...


Ну, если, как вы писали, у дочки и у внучки ковид, то скорее всего и у вас тоже. В контакте, наверняка же, были?


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Дек 2021)

Там есть ещё атипичная пневмония.
Брат болел почти два месяца, когда только ковид начинался. Мазок отрицательный.


----------



## горошек (2 Дек 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Там есть ещё атипичная пневмония.
> Брат болел почти два месяца, когда только ковид начинался. Мазок отрицательный.


Ну скорее всего, это все же ковид. Мазкам доверять нельзя. То, что они бывают ложноотрицательными, это давно известно. Но недавно узнала, что бывают и ложноположительными. Человек 2 месяца не может выйти на работу при хорошем самочувствии, тесты упорно показывают ковид. А кровь на антитела М брат не сдавал в нужный период?


----------



## darling (2 Дек 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, если, как вы писали, у дочки и у внучки ковид, то скорее всего и у вас тоже. В контакте, наверняка же, были?


в контакте была с внучкой Дочь умница соблюдает все расстояния  ковида НЕТ  у меня ОТР мазок 🙏  🙏  🙏

пс температура была ровно три дня до 39 по 4-6часов потом падала
Не знаю на что думать Да и думать не буду У меня куча нпвс и сосудистых была проставлена ....
Сегодня ттттттт не знаю Сходила в магаз и до дочери - унесла посильные продукты.Без палок - шлёпала сама .


----------



## tankist (2 Дек 2021)

darling написал(а):


> пс вчера и позавчера одинаковая картина -озноб тряска повышение т до 38-39  и также внезапно прошло через 4-5часов Не знаю что это


Тропическая малярия, однозначно.


----------



## darling (3 Дек 2021)

tankist написал(а):


> Тропическая малярия, однозначно.


ха  шутите. Или где нашла её Вчера и сегодня тряски нет. Я таки думаю это действие нпвс -перебор а может и нет.
мазок на ковид у меня и дочери отрицательный.Обе пойдём на работу в понедельник.Дочь очень сумрачно выглядит и не делися со мной. Понимаю и сопереживаю. Справимся с Божьей помощью 🙏 . Всё не зря.
Опять голеностоп опух .Видимо натрудила прыгая на табуретки.К понед пройдёт.Сделала компресс с чем-то.Поможет.
Ведь щадяще надо👆Боже когда же будет у меня золотая серединка.

@Kaprikon, смотрю нашим пациентам с диабетической нейропатией хорошо от болей помогает финлепсин.
Что скажешь по этому поводу. Как действует финлепсин.Спастику снимает и видимо уменьшает ...что то там связано с нейронами.


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Дек 2021)

Финлепсин помогает, тем особенно, к кого спастика не такая жёсткая.
Мне сначала хорошо помогал.
И Лирика тоже.
И комбинация мидокалм+фенозипам после спазмов.

У меня по моему эта тропическая малярия.
Мышцы под пальцами застывают, я их разминаю, они опять.
Нам броненосцам, наверное никакой ковид и малярия не страшны.

@darling 
А зачем Вы на табуретки прыгаете?
Я уже не раз за вами замечаю такое интересное времяпрепровождение.
Компресс с чем?
У меня тут массажист смеялся,что вам инопланетянам вечно что то помогает не нужное. Тюбик зубной пасты, ситечко. Мне лично помогает ванная с солью.



горошек написал(а):


> А кровь на антитела М брат не сдавал в нужный период?


А тогда не было нужных и не нужных периодов. Он как то один из первых заболел, сразу. Тогда ещё тесты отправляли куда-то, и месяц нужно было ждать.


----------



## Анюша (5 Дек 2021)

У подруги было 45 . У нас интересное место построили, иглу-кафе 🙈 никогда там не была. Оказалось единственное место куда можно сходить безКодовым. С собой можно еду и выпить. Только за место платишь.
Ну я вам скажу красота! Соорудили всё это  на сопке, коих у нас в городе туча- тучная. Очень здорово! Весь город как на ладони. И море и мост, и огонечки.
Ходили с дочками, на каждую маму по одной -) . Но хоть по одной есть, уже радостно.



Напились с дочками, насмеялись, повосхещались, какой город красивый с высоты, ещё и танцевали все. Я кстати, тоже, плясала сидя - головой  и руками 🙈🤣

Порой кажется, что жизнь не просто идёт, а бежит, просто мчится, со скоростью света. Эххх, всегда у меня сейчас присутствует горечь  , что я много уже не могу. Не могу отделаться от этого противного чувства... Всё понимаю, всё принимаю.. Но так хочется еще копать огород, самой делать перестановку и " Двигать шкафы " ,  принести домой 5 литров воды в одной руке и 10 кг картошки в другой, сплясать в конце концов.

Наделала ошибок, жаль исправить нельзя, я про текст, хотя и в жизни были -)))
Вот тоже интересно, такси не поехало за нами на гору, и вот вопрос, если у тебя не 4 вд, и ты лысый, ну сиди дома до лета... Зачем на заказы ездить?  Ведь всё знают, что город одни сопки, даже дороги перекрывают некоторые, после снега, потому что такой градус уклона, что мама не горюй. . Хорошо что  было кому держать меня, аж три человека, хоть пьяные, но сильные 😇


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Дек 2021)

@Анюша, у Вас какой парез?
Мне за этот год показалось, что прошло лет 30.


----------



## Анюша (7 Дек 2021)

@Kaprikon,  у меня листез нестабильный. Пареза нет пока. Пытаюсь сохранить, что осталось, но чую, что нифига там не срастётся, всё равно, как ни старайся, микродвижения будут присутствовать в пояснице.  Так что вопрос в операции дело времени.


----------



## Kent142700 (7 Дек 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> но чую, что нифига там не срастётся


Да ну нафик)))У меня кт первым показало начало консолидации дужки, при наличии компрессии в позвонке. Т.е. перлом "перешёл" из не стабильного в стабильный(если так можно выразится) Другими словами имело место быть 2 перелома, сам L1 в хлам + дужка. Не стабильными признаются 2 и более перелома, сочлененные травмы и т.д. Только долго это, очень долго...дужка начала срастаться примерно через год после травмы.Что сейчас с самим позвонком не известно, не делал кт уже года 2, но по симптоматике - должен был зарасти).Хотя в больничке убеждали, что такие переломы не срастаются.


----------



## Анюша (7 Дек 2021)

@Kent142700, я вас поздравляю, если и правда так! Что делали? Корсет всегда носили?


----------



## Kent142700 (7 Дек 2021)

@Анюша, благодарю)) Пол года вообще не вставал, только по крайней необходимости. В корсете полтора года. Сейчас уже и не знаю, где он, давно не ношу. А так отвечал тут выше по поводу качества жизни и самочувствия. Там же ссылка на мою тему, если интересно.


----------



## Анюша (8 Дек 2021)

@Kent142700,  хорошо, найду, почитаю. 
Блин, но я не смогу полгода лежать 😭 не реально для меня.


----------



## darling (8 Дек 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> Блин, но я не смогу полгода лежать 😭 не реально для меня.


да уж Анечка-ты ещё тот движок


----------



## Kent142700 (8 Дек 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> Блин, но я не смогу полгода лежать


Есть такое слово - НАДО!))


----------



## Анюша (8 Дек 2021)

@darling, 😆 куча же всего интересного вокруг, дел, правда, тоже куча -) 

@Kent142700, ну вот у вас тело позвонка, как я поняла сломано, может оно и хорошо когда лежать, нагрузки нет. 
А если дужки, или как из там по заумному, ? Что ж тогда надо лежать и даже не ворочиться 🤷‍♀️. Я ведь верчусь, как же столбом то лежать? И смысл? Как я лежа не повернусь, они там и смещаются, туды- сюды... 
Тогда и спать надо в корсете. 
В общем, не могу понять смысл лежания в моей ситуации. 
Может я всё не так себе представляю? Не знаю..


----------



## Kaprikon (8 Дек 2021)

У меня он вроде сросься.
Я ногу волосу только, а так все замечательно.
С лета. Рука согнута, нога волочиться.
И что там случилось, никто не знает.


----------



## Kent142700 (9 Дек 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> Может я всё не так себе представляю?


Именно так))Да хоть обворочайтесь) Примерно так выглядит нагрузка на позвоночник.


----------



## Виктор-72 (9 Дек 2021)

Всем привет.
А можно я дам вам, полноправным участникам этой ветки, определение?

*Счастливчики!🤟*


----------



## darling (9 Дек 2021)

так вот я тоже думаю,что скоро срастётся. Боль конкретно заглушила всем тем,что можно и неможно.
Деньги получу пойду к нашему знаменитому неврологу. У сотрудницы всё было очень плохо с листезом,сейчас ходит степенно и моет полы по утрам в пол-ке. Не жалуется.
Девочки ,мальчики оказывается листеза полно т.е людей с разным смещением.
Нам бы стабильность обрести


пс не одно так другое-истинное замечание. У себя вижу предельно ясно.


----------



## Анюша (9 Дек 2021)

@Kent142700,  я понимаю  лежать  то лучше, чем ящики тягать 🙈  как там, кто то великий говорил - не можешь стоять - сиди, не можешь сидеть - лежи. Я то не про это, я про то, что даже лежа, при поворотах, двигаются кости ( хеллоуин какой то написала)
Не зря же переломы фиксируют в гипс. Есть движение - нет срастания.
Надо совсем что  бы место поломки не двигалось, ведь так же?

@Виктор-72, у многих из нас всё впереди 👻

@darling,вот вот, Лариса и я тоже самое, как стабильность то сделать? Да ни как,  ходить в корсете, спать в корсете... Тогда кишки прилипнут к позвонкам и возможно их стабилизируют 😆

Теперь серьёзно, я то тоже надеюсь, что срастётся. Но это всё остаётся на уровне - "я верю в прекрасный  период жизни на пенсии, аж в 12 тыс , буду путешествовать, смотреть дальные страны... И.. "
 Вот и всё, надежда есть, но веры нет. Не могу логически объяснить  как подвижное место может срастись.
Знаю про остеобласты, про остеокласты... Но, насколько перелом должен быть подвижен, или неподвижен  , что бы остеобласты  начали там "размножаться "?


----------



## Kent142700 (9 Дек 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> Не могу логически объяснить как подвижное место может срастись.


Знаете, сейчас перебираю двигатель и ловлю себя на мыслях, что готов руки по отрывать по самые колени тому кто до меня в него лазил.Люди не понимают, что делают и куда лезут, но ведь всё равно лезут. А потому что всегда говорил, говорю и говорить буду,если хочешь что то починить - пойми, как оно работает. Вот и Вы...нет руки отрывать не надо, а вот разобраться не помешало бы. Вы всерьёз думаете, что если, условно говоря кость сломана, то две половинки в воздухе зависли, любой ветерок их будет раскачивать и не давать срастись?И гипс это априори условие для консолидации?А как же связки, мышцы? Они же тянут кости даже под гипсом, причём в разные стороны,следовательно, исходя из Вашей логики, переломы не срастаются вообще))) Да и гравитацию никто не отменял, да и атмосферное давление перелом нагружает.Ну это я утрирую, ибо гипс это нужная штука без сомнений.Но это не значит, что без него - уфсё пропало)) Просто выздоровление займёт куда больше времени. Несомненно есть случаи, когда без операции не обойтись, но это судить врачу, а лучше нескольким из разных клиник. Вам же надо помочь своей тушке справиться с задачей. Т.е. Не прыгать, не скакать, по деревьям кошек не гонять, без парашюта из самолёта не прыгать, приёмами Кунг Фу не пугать население и т.д.Не знаете, как помочь, значит просто не мешайте! Вы в курсе, что мышцы позвоночника не расслабляются на 100% никогда, ну вот от слова совсем? А то что позвоночный столб только на 20% держит Ваше тельце и на 80% это мышечный корсет удерживает?Условно говоря, Ваш позвоночник испытывает нагрузку, условно, 15%, когда Вы лежите и 25% когда стоите. Вот и придерживайтесь этих правил. И не забивайте свою головушку "умными" мыслями. Лучше изучите матчасть, как правильно вставать с кровати, как передвигаться если это необходимо, извините, но, как пользоваться туалетом и заниматься личной гигиеной и т.п. Ну и про осмотры у лечащего врача не забывайте, главное контроль и динамика.А вот "доставать" врача НАДО! Ну не хватает нам с Вами знаний, чтобы самим себя излечивать.


----------



## Виктор-72 (10 Дек 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> @Виктор-72, у многих из нас всё впереди 👻


И в этом "впереди" не будет хирургических микроскопов и скальпелей. За исключением, если вы - ученые, лаборанты или продавцы медицинской техники =)
Я всем вам искренне этого желаю.


----------



## darling (10 Дек 2021)

@Виктор-72, @Kent142700, @Анюша, @Kaprikon, всё будет хорошо. Верить надо.Обязательно надо. Я вот даже не вникаю что там и как,вижу лесенку из 3х-4х позвонков,а также деструкцию всего позвоночника. Ну и что? Жить-вот что.Не тужить ,никого не обижать,никому не досаждать и будет всем на ссччщастье😇


----------



## Анюша (10 Дек 2021)

@Kent142700,  хммм я и с парашютом не прыгала, и не собираюсь , что уж про без него то.. 🤣
Про двигатель хорошо написали, но я так то и делаю! 
Всё выучила, как вставать, как ложиться, как сидеть и наклоняться. 
И конечно, я понимаю, что кости в воздухе не висят. И что рёбра тоже срастаются, и даже без гипса. Но вот позвоночник, это же такая динамичная система. Это же не рёбра. 
Врачей доставать не люблю. Поняла, что в нашем городе, я знаю  не меньше, а в некоторых моментах больше, чем те, кто меня лечил. И что мне к ним приставать? Что бы таблетки выписали, или отправили на оп? Тут на форуме я узнала много и много, из того, что "нашенские " Доктора и не знают. 
Ладно, попробую не думать про аналогию с пенсией 🤣
Я ещё не делала МРТ. Год прошёл с прошлого. Сделаю, посмотрим. " Надька умирает последней " . 

@Виктор-72 посыл мне нравится. Хочу продавать скальпели -)  даже себе куплю, у себя -) 
Шутка 
@darling, прорвёмся 💪😀  была недавно в гостях, захотела прилечь, люди не поняли, что это я сначала на бочек, потом перекатышем на спину. Потом спрашивали, а зачем ты так? Я говорю, люблю кататься, я гиперактивная -))


----------



## Анюша (11 Дек 2021)

Товарищи, а у кого нибудь случаются типа судороги? 
У меня как тот странно они появились на здоровой ноге.  В тоже время, левая нога, перестала дребезжать и болеть, иногда совсем чуть бывает, но не так как раньше. 
Ночью если как-то не так, правда не знаю как, ступню поверну и икроножную сводит. Пальцы на ноге вперёд натягиваются, ну и всё от икры в струне. Больно однако. Никогда такого не было. А тут уже дней пять, каждую ночь.  Приходиться руками тянуть ступню на себя,  так через некоторое время отпускает. 
Фигня в общем. 
Думаю может каких то микроэлементов не хватает..


----------



## Виктор-72 (11 Дек 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> Думаю может каких то микроэлементов не хватает..


Похоже, что надо магний попить, только в хелатной форме.


----------



## горошек (11 Дек 2021)

@Виктор-72, а цитрат хуже?


----------



## tankist (11 Дек 2021)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Похоже, что надо магний попить, только в хелатной форме.


И кальций. Кушайте побольше творога.


----------



## Виктор-72 (11 Дек 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> @Виктор-72, а цитрат хуже?


Судя по тому, что американцы именно цитрат уважают - не хуже.



tankist написал(а):


> И кальций. Кушайте побольше творога.


Или опять же хелат или цитрат. Творога столько не скушаешь =)
И почитайте про пропорции, очень важно сюблюдать пропорции магния и кальция. Умные люди пишут, во всяком случае.


----------



## горошек (11 Дек 2021)

А чемпион по кальцию всё же сыр. Не знаю, кто как, но я могу в некоторые дни позволить себе им догнать и перегнать норму 😁. А про творог я уже писала. В нем кальция столько же, сколько в йогурте или кефире, например, в расчёте на 100 гр. Но последних можно выпить больше, чем съесть творога.


----------



## Анюша (12 Дек 2021)

Ребята, спасибо!  Купила магний хелат. Такая большая пилюля... Приходится разгрызать её..   Ужасно не люблю грызть таблетки.
Мне попалась инфа, что для расслабления мышц надо магний малат пить.
Или ванны с сульфатом магния, эта форма хорошо через кожу проникает.
В общем надо ещё почитать.
Непонятная ситуация с одновременным приёмам магния и кальция... 
@Виктор-72,  да, люди правильно пишут, надо найти пропорции. И опять же ещё почитать, как там у них дружба происходит.
В цитрате не так много магния, но он очень быстро усваивается.
А вот магний хелат - там  различные аминокислоты связанные с магнием , большая доступность, и когда нужно получить аминокислоты для организма.
В общем, магниев этих куча ещё та... Пока погрызу хелат и ищу инфу на счёт малата.


----------



## Виктор-72 (12 Дек 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> Ужасно не люблю грызть таблетки.


Хороший козинака =))) (С)


----------



## darling (13 Дек 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> Пальцы на ноге вперёд натягиваются, ну и всё от икры в струне. Больно однако. Никогда такого не было. А тут уже дней пять, каждую ночь


бывает и такое.Пальцы веером на ступне.Потом отходит.Больно,однако. Аспаркам на ночь глотаю.


----------



## Анюша (14 Дек 2021)

@darling,  а я пару дней магний хелат "грызу ".. Вот уж не знаю, может ли так быстро он подействовать, или это я такая внушаемая. Но сегодня спала и всё в порядке было! Ночью просыпалась, с эдаким ожиданием судороги  , но фиг, так и не дождалась -)


----------



## darling (14 Дек 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> с эдаким ожиданием судороги , но фиг, так и не дождалась -


 магний хелат?Погуглю.Хм...600-700рубл №60 дороговато.
В выходные фуросемид принимала,так что пальцы "веером"-это закономерно. Аспаркам нужно 3-4 табл .


----------



## Анюша (14 Дек 2021)

@darling, ой, я тоже не читала сразу про всё эти магнии, надо было срочно что то делать. Что в аптеке посоветовали, то и купила. Иначе капец был, спать совершенно не возможно.


----------



## darling (14 Дек 2021)

Сейчас про аспаркам читала.Накопительное действие 1тх3 раза.
А я опять неправильно принимала..эээх Ну да,ладно -исправимо!


----------



## Анюша (14 Дек 2021)

Лариса, а ещё Аспаркам всё таки ближе для сердца, чем для ног. Ну или рук. Вот я как то так я поняла.


----------



## darling (14 Дек 2021)

у меня судорог никогда не было,когда спала в собачьих носках.Хочешь верь,хочешь нет. Сейчас очень жарко и колятся они ...нуу сил нет.


----------



## Анюша (14 Дек 2021)

@darling, верю,  верю 😀
а чего не верить то.  У меня у самой на через раз нитку колется,то чешется . То на носки, то на бюстгальтер, штаны, да на всё. Собачий пояс лежит - носить не могу, а раньше без проблем использовала. Не пойму,что ща ерунда такая.
Вот у нас 2:30 ночи... Я лежала, лежала, мозг кипит, прислушиваюсь, что где  болит, где тянет, знаю где больше должно быть, тут же в уме кубатурю, начинаю искать позу для сна, что бы лёжа растягивало там где спазм, а там где растянуто - было сокращено.. Ищу ищу... Три часа прошло, все подкасты послушала, не уснула нифига Психанула.. Пошла курить, пить чай, семки кушать.


----------



## darling (15 Дек 2021)

@Анюша, умничка.Всё у тебя распределено. Когда кубатурить,когда семки грызть.
Сама плохо сплю.В 23 уснула,в 02 проснулась...туда-сюда -уснула.На работу вставать проснуться не могу.
Пояс тоже есть из собачки,но невроз охватывает,когда тело кусь-кусь.


----------



## Анюша (15 Дек 2021)

@darling, я сегодня вина купила. Не могу хочу спать, просто упасть и спать. Без вот этих вот


darling написал(а):


> В 23 уснула,в 02 проснулась...туда-сюда -уснула


Надоело 🤦🏻‍♀️
Как вот я раньше спала и спала? Теперь даже и не понимаю.  Как так можно лечь и уснуть, да ещё и спать до утра... Фантастика.


----------



## tankist (15 Дек 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> @darling, я сегодня вина купила. Не могу хочу спать, просто упасть и спать. Без вот этих вот
> 
> Надоело 🤦🏻‍♀️


Коньяк надо было купить. 50-100 грамм на ночь.


----------



## darling (15 Дек 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> я сегодня вина купила. Не могу хочу спать, просто упасть и спать. Без вот


если винцо помогает,значит нужно принять.



Анюша написал(а):


> ак вот я раньше спала и спала.?? Теперь даже и не понимаю. Как так можно лечь и уснуть, да ещё и спать до утра... Фантастика.


оооо как я с тобой солидарна! Прилечь и уснуть,у меня такое бывает.Минут 5-10 и усё. Зато на ночной сон не уснуть.Наши мелатонин принимают,якобы натуральный лек. Даже не заглядываю на него,не поможет.



tankist написал(а):


> Коньяк надо было купить. 50-100 грамм на ночь.


оставила идею-фикс с коньяком. Не выход,тем более с фармой,хоть и минимальной.Нет.


----------

